# Singles who are for the "Love of Disney" - Part 3



## buena vista

Sha said:


> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)



Congrats again Sharon!!   



nurse.darcy said:


> By the way, just a warning, if you are on a water ride with me you might want to take a seat as far away from me as possible as I am prone to getting soaked.



She's not kidding.. I had some collateral water damage on Splash Mt sitting next to the H2O magnet 

It was all good though ..rope drops especially.



PirateMel said:


>



Mel, that's awesome!! Congrats!! 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin all and happy Tuesday!
> 
> thats all.
> 
> oh, heres a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... I wish I was still there!!!



Gorgeous! I think the view from Y&B is one of the best around.. early morning & late night especially. Well done T


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!!!!!!! Hope you are all having a magical start to your day. Overcast a bit today... but awesome weather with the coolness. Am thinking about packing. 

And Cait, I will give you your packet when I see you in a couple weeks!  along with the lights



nurse.darcy said:


> I think she is referring to states that participate in the Compact States licensure system.
> 
> If you work in a compact state you can technically be licensed in all without additional documentation but you still have to pay each state's license fee and submit the online proof of documentation.  So you aren't really licensed in one and able to work in others, just makes the process easier.



I am pretty sure this is what we have Darcy. I knew I had read something on it, and that was part of summer semester. We had an online discussion on different things we had to post. Had to do that for a whole year! Then reply to 3 other comments from others, posts disappearing and having to recreate them! The nightmares! lol (hence, being online but not paying attention to other things that I missed out on). And I am so glad I dont have too anymore!!! 



PirateMel said:


> Hmmm - I need to be there, does that count.





Jenroc said:


> I am with you, Mel !!!



Okay... lets go! LOL


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!! Hope you are all having a magical start to your day. Overcast a bit today... but awesome weather with the coolness. Am thinking about packing.
> 
> 
> Okay... lets go! LOL




Don't tempt me  
I could be there in undr three hours


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday everyone.

Nice Pic Tracy -ahhhhh.

Tom, you forgot to bring back the sun with you  

The boss is here today, so I need to pretend to work for a while.  

Chat later.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Don't tempt me
> I could be there in undr three hours


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! what a difference a good nites sleep makes,. Now that my head is clear and its a new fresh day .and   i think back on my trip, i would have to say that the highlight of my trip was mnsshp! Even though i only stayed until 1030 because i had to be up at 5 am to get ready to catch flight home, i made good use of time and virtually walked onto every ride, even splash mountain, i had the whole log to myself and sat in the front seat. same thing happened at pirates of the carribean, front seat, whole boat,  the trick or treat bags they gave us, mine was 3/4 of the way full, i stopped at every trick or treat station, even though my feet hurt. lol, thats ok i start my diet and getting back in shape tomorrow! , right now my living room looks like a tornado hit it suitcases all over the place.  still unpacking, didnt realize i bought so much stuff , but thats not uncommon , ive gone down with my daughter to go shopping at wdw with 5 suitcases and come home with 9, so it doesnt surprise me i went this trip with 1 suitcase and came home with 3 thanks to everyone for all those prayers, daughter is doing better, i stopped at her job from the airport, she thinks she can fool me but i know she needed her mama. then i picked my grandson up from school and he seened ok, the school psychologist said just dont make a big thing about it, so we aren't, i hadnt heard how the lady who got hit was , or how the poor girl that hit her is, but its nice to know that i have such good, caring, loving friends on this board   ,      , well  time to start planning my next trip to the world, i have already booked my next cruise for my birthday next october and gonna do mnsshp again , I'm off to buy a treadmill today, to start some serious dieting and phyical fitness activities, excuse me i mean lifestyle changes I think i would like to go back home this . better start planning now!


----------



## Jenroc

PirateMel said:


> Don't tempt me
> I could be there in undr three hours



 ummmm let's see .........
2 drive to the border
1 hour at customs
.75 hour drive to airport
2.5 hour direct flight to MCO 
.75 hour on Magical Express  .........
What time do I leave ????   

Great chatting with you last night Mel !


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Jenroc said:


> ummmm let's see .........
> 2 drive to the border
> 1 hour at customs
> .75 hour drive to airport
> 2.5 hour direct flight to MCO
> .75 hour on Magical Express  .........
> What time do I leave ????
> 
> Great chatting with you last night Mel !



Do you fly out of Buffalo, Jen?  Because if you did, I could be there in about 24 minutes...LOL


----------



## Jenroc

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Do you fly out of Buffalo, Jen?  Because if you did, I could be there in about 24 minutes...LOL


Nope, unfortunately I go out of Detroit (no offence to Detroit - Go WINGS Go !!!!!!!).  Buffalo is about a 20 minute longer drive and I use an airbus to take me to and from the airport so I can concentrate on my lasck of sleep while in WDW and not worry about driving home.  The QEW/401is brutal, especially in winter !!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Jenroc said:


> Nope, unfortunately I go out of Detroit (no offence to Detroit - Go WINGS Go !!!!!!!).  Buffalo is about a 20 minute longer drive and I use an airbus to take me to and from the airport so I can concentrate on my lasck of sleep while in WDW and not worry about driving home.  The QEW/401is brutal, especially in winter !!



But at least now the other new terminal is open in Detroit, so we no longer have to use the Smith Terminal, which hadn't been updated since it was built and looked like something out of a Soviet era spy movie.  That place gave me the creeps! (not to mention taking off your shoes for the security checkpoint was always dicey, no telling what was percolating in the carpets.. lol).  We got a notification from Spirit last week telling us that our flight would now be departing out of the new terminal, and there was much rejoicing on our part.


----------



## ahoff

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Oh and the pic of Boardwalk sent me into fantasy zone for a minute, Tracy! LOL I felt like taking a walk to the Boardwalk Bakery with my refillable mug for coffee and one of those mouth watering desserts!




That is my routine when I stay there


----------



## Sha

I cant wait to be there with my friends!!! 

Life is full of surprises! I am so blessed


----------



## PirateMel

Jenroc said:


> ummmm let's see .........
> 2 drive to the border
> 1 hour at customs
> .75 hour drive to airport
> 2.5 hour direct flight to MCO
> .75 hour on Magical Express  .........
> What time do I leave ????
> 
> Great chatting with you last night Mel !



Nice to talk with you too


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I am pretty sure this is what we have Darcy. I knew I had read something on it, and that was part of summer semester. We had an online discussion on different things we had to post. Had to do that for a whole year! Then reply to 3 other comments from others, posts disappearing and having to recreate them! The nightmares! lol (hence, being online but not paying attention to other things that I missed out on). And I am so glad I dont have too anymore!!!




Unfortunately while it is something Florida has been discussing it is currently *not* one of the Compact States...Lots of confusion over the pros and cons of the whole compact state issues...here's a link you might find helpful...It has a list of the states who currently are a part of this concept....
https://www.ncsbn.org/158.htm


----------



## cheshirekitty

Sha said:


> Life is full of surprises! I am so blessed



I feel the same way and love it when others feel this way too.   

I'm getting ready for my weekend away at the performing arts camp I had been telling you guys about.  I feel so lucky to be able to experience this.  I'm sooooo excited I can't contain myself!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok the beginning of the Trip Report is up for our little mini-meet last week.  I will add more later tonight, since it is a work in progress and I keep breaking out in chuckles everytime I start looking at some of the pics...lol

Link is in my signature now.


----------



## libertybell7

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok the beginning of the Trip Report is up for our little mini-meet last week.  I will add more later tonight, since it is a work in progress and I keep breaking out in chuckles everytime I start looking at some of the pics...lol
> 
> Link is in my signature now.



It looks good so far Robin...


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I think I've missed a few pages! I didn't realize Tom was from Boston!   

I want to go next time. 

I want to go all the time!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! Ihope everyone has a beautiful day:


----------



## Jenroc

It is Hump Day - Happy Wednesday everyone !!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!! Happy Wednesday! Hope you are all having a great start to the day

As some of you know I am a big supporter for Breast Cancer Awareness. Today is the start of Breast Cancer Awareness Month and I want to remind everyone (Women and Men) that this can effect you, your sister, your spouse (yes, men can get a type of breast cancer), your mom, your aunt, your friends... your neighbor. (for me, my mom and my aunt are survivors, and I had a non blood related aunt die from Breast Ca.)

Check your breasts and if you dont know how, google it! Ask your Gyn or family MD. Save the ta-tas! 

Am going to the RFTC at Disney this weekend! Got another Dis-er involved too when I told her about it. And next year I am going to be more actively involved in that event. Maybe would be nice to get a small meet together for that as a team  I will ask again next year. With the singles trip that Jenroc has going, I am not sure how many would want to do that.


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> I feel the same way and love it when others feel this way too.
> 
> I'm getting ready for my weekend away at the performing arts camp I had been telling you guys about.  I feel so lucky to be able to experience this.  I'm sooooo excited I can't contain myself!!!!



It is a great feeling! I am feeling so free of things now that I am done with all I have been trying to do. A new page. I have been purging papers and got all that were in one room either ready to go to a friend, shred or out in trash. I think there are more in a box from when i moved though. Then I am hearing from some friends I havent heard from... love it!

Hope you have a great time at your camp this weekend! Am sure you will! Hope to see some pics. What activities will be at this one?


----------



## Sha

Happy 37th Birthday Magic Kingdom!!! Thanks for the magic!


----------



## libertybell7

Woo Hoo! Magic Kingdom is 37... Wish I could be there to join the party!
Do they honor the occasion in any way?


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Woo Hoo! Magic Kingdom is 37... Wish I could be there to join the party!
> Do they honor the occasion in any way?



am not sure... not there today


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> am not sure... not there today
> 
> t



Good point...Me either...


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Happy 37th Birthday Magic Kingdom!!! Thanks for the magic!




Seriously...I am almost a year older than the Magic Kingdom?? Now I feel old


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Happy 37th Birthday Magic Kingdom!!! Thanks for the magic!



Woo hoo   

I think they serve  to eveyone


----------



## Sha

The news just said that there are some events there today


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Seriously...I am almost a year older than the Magic Kingdom?? *Now I feel old *



not allowed to feel old around me! its not part of my vocabulary! So stop it!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> not allowed to feel old around me! its not part of my vocabulary! So stop it!



  old old old old old old old old


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> old old old old old old old old



SA!!!!! 

love you!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> SA!!!!!
> 
> love you!



Couldn't resist... 

love you too!  

Only 2 more days! Yay for even numbers (they're my favorite).


----------



## PirateMel

Emtgirljen said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> love you too!
> 
> Only 2 more days! Yay for even numbers (they're my favorite).



 Enjoy!

here are dancing banana's for you


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> love you too!
> 
> Only 2 more days! Yay for even numbers (they're my favorite).



Yep! I will see you in Epcot for EMH! Mom may have to be in a wheel chair to keep up! Maybe get her another slushie LOL she got buzzed on the first (and only) one she had back in May! She didnt hear me when I said there was alcohol in it...


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> here are dancing banana's for you



Mel...  (Cait) and  (Me)

got it???


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Yep! I will see you in Epcot for EMH! Mom may have to be in a wheel chair to keep up! Maybe get her another slushie LOL she got buzzed on the first (and only) one she had back in May! She didnt hear me when I said there was alcohol in it...



Keeping my fingers crossed that the plane won't be delayed (flight's supposed to get in at 9pm, but we haven't had the best of luck with Spirit, both flights were delayed back in May) and that we'll have no traffic on the way to Epcot.  I still need to try a slushie, haven't had one yet!   

 

And thanks for the dancing bananas, Mel, I forgot about them!


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that the plane won't be delayed (flight's supposed to get in at 9pm, but we haven't had the best of luck with Spirit, both flights were delayed back in May) and that we'll have no traffic on the way to Epcot.  I still need to try a slushie, haven't had one yet!
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the dancing bananas, Mel, I forgot about them!




I would buy you one... but Im liable to drink it


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> I would buy you one... but Im liable to drink it



I believe that... no slushie would be safe in your custody.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> I believe that... no slushie would be safe in your custody.



Let us specify that that would be "temporary" custody!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Let us specify that that would be "temporary" custody!



"temporary" - meaning the amount of time it would take to drink it!


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> "temporary" - meaning the amount of time it would take to drink it!



 we have a winner! Give the girl a cupie doll!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Mel...  (Cait) and  (Me)
> 
> got it???



  Got it


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Am going to the RFTC at Disney this weekend! Got another Dis-er involved too when I told her about it. And next year I am going to be more actively involved in that event. Maybe would be nice to get a small meet together for that as a team  I will ask again next year. With the singles trip that Jenroc has going, I am not sure how many would want to do that.



I am up for the challenge - making a 3rd trip that month !!!!  How about anyone else ????? 



Sha said:


> Happy 37th Birthday Magic Kingdom!!! Thanks for the magic!



One of my most favourite birthday celebrations to celebrate !!!!  Happy Birthday Happy Place !!!



Emtgirljen said:


> old old old old old old old old



SHA --- and you say I stir the pot ???  Good going Jen1 !!!


----------



## ahoff

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok the beginning of the Trip Report is up for our little mini-meet last week.  I will add more later tonight, since it is a work in progress and I keep breaking out in chuckles everytime I start looking at some of the pics...lol




Nice report, Robin!  You had good luck with your room ressies, i am not having much luck so far with the wait list.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I am up for the challenge - making a 3rd trip that month !!!!  How about anyone else ?????
> 
> One of my most favourite birthday celebrations to celebrate !!!!  Happy Birthday Happy Place !!!
> 
> SHA --- and you say I stir the pot ???  Good going *Jen1* !!!



Must be the name... JEN1... JEN 2     

It is going to be October 4th 2009!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Must be the name... JEN1... JEN 2
> 
> It is going to be October 4th 2009!



Marking my calendar


----------



## Jenroc

How many for a team, Sha ??  Looks like it is you and me and Mel ..... any one else up for the challenge ???? Word of warning - I will NOT be running - maybe a fast walk but that is about it !  Poor old WDW/RFTC would never be the same if I was running !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> How many for a team, Sha ??  Looks like it is you and me and Mel ..... any one else up for the challenge ???? Word of warning - I will NOT be running - maybe a fast walk but that is about it !  Poor old WDW/RFTC would never be the same if I was running !!!



Well, there is plenty of time for that one. Will do a thread for it when I get more information.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! Happy Wednesday! Hope you are all having a great start to the day
> 
> As some of you know I am a big supporter for Breast Cancer Awareness. Today is the start of Breast Cancer Awareness Month and I want to remind everyone (Women and Men) that this can effect you, your sister, your spouse (yes, men can get a type of breast cancer), your mom, your aunt, your friends... your neighbor. (for me, my mom and my aunt are survivors, and I had a non blood related aunt die from Breast Ca.)
> 
> Check your breasts and if you dont know how, google it! Ask your Gyn or family MD. Save the ta-tas!
> 
> Am going to the RFTC at Disney this weekend! Got another Dis-er involved too when I told her about it. And next year I am going to be more actively involved in that event. Maybe would be nice to get a small meet together for that as a team  I will ask again next year. With the singles trip that Jenroc has going, I am not sure how many would want to do that.



I ditto that Sha, especially since I am a 13 year survivor....   Please ladies and gentlemen do your monthly examinations.

I might be up to the RFTC next year....keep me posted.



sand2270 said:


> Seriously...I am almost a year older than the Magic Kingdom?? Now I feel old



OMG I'm way OLDER then MK.....Yes Sha, I said the BAD word.....OLD OLD OLD OLD


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I ditto that Sha, especially since I am a 13 year survivor....   Please ladies and gentlemen do your monthly examinations.
> 
> I might be up to the RFTC next year....keep me posted.
> 
> OMG I'm way OLDER then MK.....Yes Sha, I said the BAD word.....OLD OLD OLD OLD



I will keep you posted... OLD lady!  I guess you all do not get enough Disney to keep you young!


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> am not sure... not there today



and why not??? are you not the head of pixie dust distribution???



Sha said:


> not allowed to feel old around me! its not part of my vocabulary! So stop it!



yes boss, does that mean that you also distribute the water from the fountain of youth from the south???


----------



## cdn ears

Emtgirljen said:


> "temporary" - meaning the amount of time it would take to drink it!



or is that the amount of time it takes to get from the counter to the table and for it to become part of the pyramid???


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> and why not??? are you not the head of pixie dust distribution???



Because I am going tomorrow!!!!



cdn ears said:


> yes boss, does that mean that you also distribute the water from the fountain of youth from the south???



I have them add it to slushies in France and Glowtinis thoughout WDW



cdn ears said:


> or is that the amount of time it takes to get from the counter to the table and for it to become part of the pyramid???



   no pyramid this trip... at least not for me


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Because I am going tomorrow!!!!




Not fair!!!!

Are you sure you don't have a job at the world and you are not telling us????


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Not fair!!!!
> 
> Are you sure you don't have a job at the world and you are not telling us????



I was thinking the same thing,.....


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Not fair!!!!
> 
> Are you sure you don't have a job at the world and you are not telling us????





ttester9612 said:


> I was thinking the same thing,.....




   

guess I had better pack


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> guess I had better pack



I don't understand why you would have anything to pack, by buying your pixie dust in bulk aren't you staying at the castle while they fill your order


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> I don't understand why you would have anything to pack, by buying your pixie dust in bulk aren't you staying at the castle while they fill your order



its to keep the illusion


----------



## GIR-Prototype

cdn ears said:


> If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles. It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet your prince or princess and fall in LOVE .




I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.

It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love. 

...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.

I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.


----------



## can84

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



I think that's very sweet! I hope something good comes your way soon!


----------



## libertybell7

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....


----------



## libertybell7

I dont know where you heard that this isnt a "dating" / "singles" site...(thread)...Whomever said that must have been confused...Thats too bad...Cause it can and does happen...


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...*trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true*...And you will never have to explain....Period....



I really like that part you said, that I put in bold. See it in Cait and Bob, and a couple others...


Have a good night all!


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> I really like that part you said, that I put in bold. See it in Cait and Bob, and a couple others...
> 
> 
> Have a good night all!



Well geez...I wrote it myself....Does that mean that you like it Sharon?...(i hope so)...either way its the truth...


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well today! 

I have a habit of reading my horoscope most mornings for the humor of it... todays was good! LOL

Things are slowing down a lot in your life, and your 'To Do' list is starting to dwindle down to nothing. This is good news -- *before the end of the day you are finally going to get that break you've been yearning for!* This might be the perfect time to investigate that new hobby, *research a new vacation spot, or look further into a new investment opportunity.* This isn't the right day to move forward on anything, but it's a wonderful time to get your feet wet.​
Hmmm me thinks Disney is a great place to check and the new part can be the BLT DVC     




libertybell7 said:


> Well geez...I wrote it myself....Does that mean that you like it Sharon?...(i hope so)...either way its the truth...


----------



## PirateMel

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



So adorable


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> guess I had better pack



Me too... I'll be doing it tonight when I get home - have to work all day, donate blood after work, then go to a choir rehearsal - then finally home to pack.    

I think we're going to give Cait a double dose of hives this time!


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



Just jumped on to try and keep up with everyone, but had to say that this is true and very sweet Rob.  You never know where you will find the one, and starting here makes sense for most of us since I know for me, loving Disney is a pre-requisite this time around!!  

Anyways, I hope you all have a great day today!!  
Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

Emtgirljen said:


> Me too... I'll be doing it tonight when I get home - have to work all day, donate blood after work, then go to a choir rehearsal - then finally home to pack.
> 
> I think we're going to give Cait a double dose of hives this time!



Me thinks so too!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Sha said:


> It is a great feeling! I am feeling so free of things now that I am done with all I have been trying to do. A new page. I have been purging papers and got all that were in one room either ready to go to a friend, shred or out in trash. I think there are more in a box from when i moved though. Then I am hearing from some friends I havent heard from... love it!
> 
> Hope you have a great time at your camp this weekend! Am sure you will! Hope to see some pics. What activities will be at this one?



That's what the last 9 months of my life have been, new pages.  It is a great feeling.  Oh there will be plenty of pics and video!!  I'm going to be focusing primarily on contact staff and contact fire...where you play with the fire on your skin.  I'm hoping to come back without any skin graphs. hahaha

Here is a link to video of my first time using fire fans...I will be doing a lot of this too:
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l69/mandygirl77/?action=view&current=MVI_1805.flv


----------



## PirateMel

We broke it again.

Next chapter - same subject  

Three weeks from today    - but too early for dancing bananas.


----------



## PirateMel

cheshirekitty said:


> That's what the last 9 months of my life have been, new pages.  It is a great feeling.  Oh there will be plenty of pics and video!!  I'm going to be focusing primarily on contact staff and contact fire...where you play with the fire on your skin.  I'm hoping to come back without any skin graphs. hahaha
> 
> Here is a link to video of my first time using fire fans...I will be doing a lot of this too:
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l69/mandygirl77/?action=view&current=MVI_1805.flv



So Cool - that is impressive. 

So someday I will see you in my Favorite show?
(The Festival of the Lion King)?????


----------



## buena vista

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



Nicely said Rob. This may not be a dating site, per se, but it is a community and it's only natural that people here will continue to share their love for Disney, and even meet, make friendships, and find love. Your love for Disney is something that everyone here shares, and that's as good a place to start as any . 



libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....



Shawn, I know I'm not alone in being happy for you and Jill and the kids for what you've all found together and continue to nurture.


----------



## disneydeb

Good afternoon everyone! 


Shawn, I know I'm not alone in being happy for you and Jill and the kids for what you've all found together and continue to nurture. [/QUOTE]

i 2nd that!


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....



That's beautiful Shawn and so true.


----------



## cheshirekitty

PirateMel said:


> So Cool - that is impressive.
> 
> So someday I will see you in my Favorite show?
> (The Festival of the Lion King)?????



Haha, I wish.  Unfortunately, disney would never hire me with my tattoos...


----------



## cheshirekitty

libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....



Yes, it can happen ANYWHERE...and when you least expect it to


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Thursday Afternoon Everybody!

I was in shock today to see the high temp to be 51 degrees for the day! So I am chillin' (literally) and warming up by planning hypothetical (at the moment) Disney trips.



ahoff said:


> Nice report, Robin!  You had good luck with your room ressies, i am not having much luck so far with the wait list.



Thanks Augie, still workin on that report...lol  We sure did have good luck with the DVC ressies.  I think it was partly due to the 2 week before booking and we took what they had for a night and 2 nights, knowing that moving to BWV from BCV was just a walk across the Boardwalk.  Now if I had actually planned in advance...probably not.  Good Luck with the waitlists!!!!



libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....



This is so sweet, Shawn!  Now go give your girl a big hug


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi everyone.  I just want to say that I am looking for a whole new nose after these past few days of sneezing, sniffling, and attempting to breathe through the model I have now.  I need an upgrade.  Seriously.  I am just happy to be able to be upright long enough to hop online and check the boards.  I hate being sick!


I think the relationship Shawn and Jill have made for themselves is beautiful.  I am a big ole romantic dreamer and still hold hope that my prince will come someday, sweep me off my feet and love me like no one has ever loved me before.... sigh... dorky I know, maybe it is the fever talking...lol... but it is nice to dream.


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's to everyone for the nice words and wishes... 

Tracy you must be sick... 

I think you might have gagged


Feel better soon...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's to everyone for the nice words and wishes...
> 
> Tracy you must be sick...
> 
> I think you might have gagged
> 
> 
> Feel better soon...




LOL I really am uncharacteristically gaggalicious the past few days.... been smoke free though... just a couple more days and I will be back to normal.. just a couple more days.....lol lets hope... i miss my curmudgeonly sarcastic dry hate love humor....lol


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I really am uncharacteristically gaggalicious the past few days.... been smoke free though... just a couple more days and I will be back to normal.. just a couple more days.....lol lets hope... i miss my curmudgeonly sarcastic dry hate love humor....lol




Good for you on quitting...
Now I guess I should try a little harder than I have been...


----------



## Johnfish

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.




Very well said. I am curious if anyone else out there gets as frustrated as I do with the whole midlife dating thing though. 

John


----------



## LindaR

Hey Johnfish! I haven't been here in a looooong time! How are you?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

libertybell7 said:


> Tracy you must be sick...
> 
> I think you might have gagged
> 
> 
> Feel better soon...



Sha, Darcy, one of our Disboards nurses--please report to Tracy's house asap! I fear the poor woman may be gagging on romanticism...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sha, Darcy, one of our Disboards nurses--please report to Tracy's house asap! I fear the poor woman may be gagging on romanticism...



ha.  ha.  ha.  so funny I forgot to laugh.


no worries, in a few days i will read back on this and throw up in my mouth a little bit.


then I will know I am feeling better


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ha.  ha.  ha.  so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> 
> no worries, in a few days i will read back on this and throw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> 
> then I will know I am feeling better




I think shes feeling better already Robin...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

libertybell7 said:


> I think shes feeling better already Robin...



LOL For a minute there I thought I was going to have to send this guy over to ruin her dream...






This prince charming had to be removed from dancing in front of Tracy at JRs...LOL I think he also attempted to climb on the stage before being "escorted away."


----------



## Sha

LindaR said:


> Hey Johnfish! I haven't been here in a looooong time! How are you?



Hi LindaR!!!! Long time no see!!!!


Okay boys and girls!!! I am all but ready to go to Disney. Had some confussion when I got home from work though. SSR called and said my room was ready.     Im not staying at SSR... Im at OKW... well got it all straightened out. Not sure what is going on, but my room at OKW is ready for me


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sha, Darcy, one of our Disboards nurses--please report to Tracy's house asap! I fear the poor woman may be gagging on romanticism...





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ha.  ha.  ha.  so funny I forgot to laugh.
> 
> 
> no worries, in a few days i will read back on this and throw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> 
> then I will know I am feeling better



 hope you feel better! Have to send Darcy as I have an appt with a Capt.


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...*Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained..*.trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....





Sha said:


> I really like that part you said, that I put in bold.* See it in Cait and Bob, and a couple others...
> *
> 
> Have a good night all!





libertybell7 said:


> I dont know where you heard that this isnt a "dating" / "singles" site...(thread)...Whomever said that must have been confused...Thats too bad...Cause it can and does happen...



Well said Shawn and Sha....this is one of the reasons why I started this thread "for the Love of Disney"......you never know when the Disney magic will hit you with LOVE.


----------



## ttester9612

cheshirekitty said:


> That's what the last 9 months of my life have been, new pages.  It is a great feeling.  Oh there will be plenty of pics and video!!  I'm going to be focusing primarily on contact staff and contact fire...where you play with the fire on your skin.  I'm hoping to come back without any skin graphs. hahaha
> 
> Here is a link to video of my first time using fire fans...I will be doing a lot of this too:
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l69/mandygirl77/?action=view&current=MVI_1805.flv



That is an awesome video...thanks for sharing... 



PirateMel said:


> We broke it again.
> 
> Next chapter - same subject
> 
> Three weeks from today    - but too early for dancing bananas.



Oh ya.....3 weeks and we will be there. I am so ready...


----------



## ny to wdw

GIR-Prototype said:


> I keep coming back to this because it's great to think I might find someone on here, maybe even in this thread, that's my magical someone.
> 
> It's been said this isn't dismates or a dating site, but let's be honest people have found love without dating sites for years, strong, powerful, lasting love.
> 
> ...I just think that maybe the magic of Disney is well suited to love and happiness. It gives me hope.
> 
> I'm just having a sappy, sentimental moment folks, don't mind me.



when i decided to frequent this section of the disboards i was just looking to get to know people who have a love for disney and make a few friends in the process. i was lurking and just trying to figure out how to fit into this cast of characters this thread contains, this is a compliment here folks. 

i somehow decided to take a chance and got to know one of the members here and to my surprise something happened. we started a friendship, slow at first  and it grew. we had common ground to start off with, our love of disney, so there was plenty to talk about.  then as we talked more about things in our lives something happened, we found ourselves falling in love. neither one of us ever thought the love thing was going to happen but it did. 

we are in the process of starting our future together and we both couldnt be any  happier.

yes this may be sappy and sentimental but it happens. 

it happened to myself and darcy and i know it has happened to others on this board so there is not any reason it cant happen to you. 

never lose hope


----------



## ttester9612

> section of the disboards i was just looking to get to know people who have a love for disney and make a few friends in the process. i was lurking and just trying to figure out how to fit into this cast of characters this thread contains, this is a compliment here folks.
> 
> i somehow decided to take a chance and got to know one of the members here and to my surprise something happened. we started a friendship, slow at first  and it grew. we had common ground to start off with, our love of disney, so there was plenty to talk about.  then as we talked more about things in our lives something happened, we found ourselves falling in love. neither one of us ever thought the love thing was going to happen but it did.
> 
> we are in the process of starting our future together and we both couldnt be any  happier.
> 
> yes this may be sappy and sentimental but it happens.
> 
> it happened to myself and darcy and i know it has happened to others on this board so there is not any reason it cant happen to you.
> 
> never lose hope



That is so sweet.  I do pray that Darcy and will continue to grow in your LOVE for each other.....I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## cdn ears

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I really am uncharacteristically gaggalicious the past few days.... been smoke free though... just a couple more days and I will be back to normal.. just a couple more days.....lol lets hope... i miss my curmudgeonly sarcastic dry hate love humor....lol



Congrats on giving up the smoke.....maybe start a DVC fund with your savings  



Sha said:


> Okay boys and girls!!! I am all but ready to go to Disney. Had some confussion when I got home from work though. SSR called and said my room was ready.     Im not staying at SSR... Im at OKW... well got it all straightened out. Not sure what is going on, but my room at OKW is ready for me



Sure.... take over the world .... make one reservation and get two  , something like this can only be accomplished by an employee of the mouse    

I guess we now know who we have to be nice to if we want our reservations to work   Are you sure you don't work there and are keeping it secret from ALLLLL of us????


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Dont give up...Magic can happen anywhere...I only say this because it has happened to me...(and wow did it ever)...I have found my soulmate on this site...We now live together...And we are planning our future together...Let your hope run free...Believe in your dreams...It doesn't happen for any reason's that need to be explained...trust in your heart...and thats all that you will need...When you find it, you will know that it's true...And you will never have to explain....Period....



I couldn't have said it any better.....


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi everyone.  I just want to say that I am looking for a whole new nose after these past few days of sneezing, sniffling, and attempting to breathe through the model I have now.  I need an upgrade.  Seriously.  I am just happy to be able to be upright long enough to hop online and check the boards.  I hate being sick!
> 
> 
> I think the relationship Shawn and Jill have made for themselves is beautiful.  I am a big ole romantic dreamer and still hold hope that my prince will come someday, sweep me off my feet and love me like no one has ever loved me before.... sigh... dorky I know, maybe it is the fever talking...lol... but it is nice to dream.



Stacey McGaggerstein


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Sure.... take over the world .... make one reservation and get two  , something like this can only be accomplished by an employee of the mouse
> 
> I guess we now know who we have to be nice to if we want our reservations to work   Are you sure you don't work there and are keeping it secret from ALLLLL of us????



I didn't do anything!!! have one ressie that they already had me checked in before I left the house. They have us registered as VIPs and I had a congrats for passing my boards when I arrived. I didn't call... and I know my mom didnt call, because she doesn't know what to do or where to call! (if we stay, I make all ressies) Courtesy call to remind us of our Back Stage Magic tour tomorrow. Tonight was a quiet night since we are up early and other reasons   Was planning to watch the debate, but dinner took longer


----------



## Sha

Jen1... are you ready to go???? are you packed???? See you tomorrow night. 

Have to find something... someone forgot to remind me earlier today


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Wow, I made a post when I was feeling emotional, and I started a love-fest!

I guess there's worse I could do, lol!

I'll say this though on a positive note about myself; so far no matter what, my hope springs eternal...and reactions like this one when I share my thoughts help keep it that way.

So thanks guys and gals, for the heartwarming thoughts and stories.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> That is so sweet.  I do pray that Darcy and will continue to grow in your LOVE for each other.....I'm so happy for you both.



Thanks Teresa.  Coming from you that means a lot.  Tom is a keeper, for sure.  I am truly blessed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ny to wdw said:


> when i decided to frequent this section of the disboards i was just looking to get to know people who have a love for disney and make a few friends in the process. i was lurking and just trying to figure out how to fit into this cast of characters this thread contains, this is a compliment here folks.
> 
> i somehow decided to take a chance and got to know one of the members here and to my surprise something happened. we started a friendship, slow at first  and it grew. we had common ground to start off with, our love of disney, so there was plenty to talk about.  then as we talked more about things in our lives something happened, we found ourselves falling in love. neither one of us ever thought the love thing was going to happen but it did.
> 
> we are in the process of starting our future together and we both couldnt be any  happier.
> 
> yes this may be sappy and sentimental but it happens.
> 
> it happened to myself and darcy and i know it has happened to others on this board so there is not any reason it cant happen to you.
> 
> never lose hope



Wow babe, that was very sweet.  And truly how it happened.  I am glad I allowed myself the freedom to take a chance.


----------



## Johnfish

Ok so how does everyone manage it? There are plenty of people who have met and started relationships on this thread. There are others who are here and seem to enjoy the banter and seem to have hope. 

Maybe the stress of not knowing whether I am going to have a job next week is getting to me but I have lost hope. Hope of ever finding that special someone. 

Sorry I just needed to vent. I will go back into lurk mode and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## connorsmom911

Geez, I take a break from the boards for a while (just uber busy with that thing we tend to call "life"), and I come back to find all these people falling in love!!!  I always miss the good parts... 

Just popped in to say


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Teresa.  Coming from you that means a lot.  Tom is a keeper, for sure.  I am truly blessed.



Your welcome Darcy....you deserve happiness.... 



Johnfish said:


> Ok so how does everyone manage it? There are plenty of people who have met and started relationships on this thread. There are others who are here and seem to enjoy the banter and seem to have hope.
> 
> Maybe the stress of not knowing whether I am going to have a job next week is getting to me but I have lost hope. Hope of ever finding that special someone.
> 
> Sorry I just needed to vent. I will go back into lurk mode and keep my mouth shut.



John don't do that....   how are you going to meet the LOVE of you life if all you do is lurk.  You need to get out and meet ppl, at least that's what I'm trying to do.  It's ashamed you can't make it to the Baltimore Dismeet in a few weeks, you never know if the one is there. 

I will continue to pray for you and your job.....Just keep remembering "I'm so Excited, I just can't hide it DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind"..and...looking forward to the December trip.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Jen1... are you ready to go???? are you packed???? See you tomorrow night.
> 
> Have to find something... someone forgot to remind me earlier today



Finished packing last night about 12:30... forgot that I wouldn't be able to lift anything heavy with my left arm after donating blood last night, so getting the suitcase off the bed was an interesting exercise!  Just have to shower and pack my shower stuff, then clean the apartment up a bit so my catsitter doesn't have a heart attack.   

Cross your fingers that my flight is on time, and I'll see you in Epcot tonight! Whee!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Emtgirljen said:


> Finished packing last night about 12:30... forgot that I wouldn't be able to lift anything heavy with my left arm after donating blood last night, so getting the suitcase off the bed was an interesting exercise!  Just have to shower and pack my shower stuff, then clean the apartment up a bit so my catsitter doesn't have a heart attack.
> 
> Cross your fingers that my flight is on time, and I'll see you in Epcot tonight! Whee!



Have a magical trip, Jen! Good to see another Dis'er going to the World!


----------



## ahoff

Well, I am headed down to the World in a few weeks.  Had to change the dates due to some home issues, but my new dates are the 26th to the 29th.  I will be splitting my stay between AK and WL.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ahoff said:


> Well, I am headed down to the World in a few weeks.  Had to change the dates due to some home issues, but my new dates are the 26th to the 29th.  I will be splitting my stay between AK and WL.



I've never understood doing the whole split-stay thing, especially the annoying part about packing your stuff back into your bags and lugging them around an extra time. 

So I guess what I'm asking is, what's the motivation behind doing a split-stay?


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I've never understood doing the whole split-stay thing, especially the annoying part about packing your stuff back into your bags and lugging them around an extra time.
> 
> So I guess what I'm asking is, what's the motivation behind doing a split-stay?



Rob, I recently changed my reservation to a split stay.  There were a few reasons.  The first being financial.  While I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to stay at the Beach Club for our entire May trip...reality is 9 nights at a Deluxe is a lot of money.  Especially when for some of those days/nights we will hardly be there.  So one reason I switched was money.

I also know my daughter will get a kick out of POP, but for me I want to stay at Beach Club.  So we both kind of get what we want in this deal.  I usually don't unpack my suitcase anyway, I just prop it open and live out of it (I personally don't like to waste precious vacation time unpacking and repacking ).  So the only repacking will be clothes on hangers and toilet items.  Plus WDW will move the bags for us.  I had to do this when I went in Feb for my conference.  My first night was at CB and the bag move thing was a piece of cake.  I just had to get them ready and the baggage guy came in the morning and took them away.  By the time I got to the BC later in the day my bags were waiting for me in my room.  

This is also our first trip to WDW (I have only been for conferences).  I like the idea of us being able to experience two different resorts.  I figure it will give us an idea of where we would like to stay for future trips (already planning the next one for 2010 or 2011 ).

Adding this in: another reason I switched was really because of you guys.  Hearing you all talk about POP and seeing the pictures really swayed me.  Once my DD saw Rob and Joe's pictures she was sold and I have to admit I am excited to stay there too.  I think it will be a lot of fun for us.

So that is my motivation.


----------



## sand2270

I updated my banner to include POP and they had some cool new banners...but my flying Pooh bear started over again because it put today as the new starting date.  He was almost halfway across before .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I have been lurking for awhile, but I thought I would introduce myself.
35 YO professional
Divorced mom of 2
I absolutely LOVE Disney, and cannot find anyone else who does. (Ok, many like Disney, But not like me)


----------



## ahoff

I guess there were a few options, split the stay at the DVC resorts, or stay at another on site hotel, perhaps POP or PO, or stay at a Best Western, or stay home.  I plan on calling MS perioically to see if i can extend at one or the other anyway. It is not a big deal to change rooms, as Amy said Disney will move your stuff.  As I will only have a carryon and a rental car it is even easier. 

I will miss the clown slide though.


----------



## ahoff

Hi More  Mickey!  Heading up your way this weekend.  Or at least to the Adirondacks.


----------



## ttester9612

Emtgirljen said:


> Cross your fingers that my flight is on time, and I'll see you in Epcot tonight! Whee!



Fingers cross....have a safe flight and an enjoyable trip  



sand2270 said:


> I updated my banner to include POP and they had some cool new banners...but my flying Pooh bear started over again because it put today as the new starting date.  He was almost halfway across before .



Hi Amy...how's your darling daughter doing?  Tell her I said


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Amy...how's your darling daughter doing?  Tell her I said



Hi Teresa!  My DD is great she keeps asking about you.  "When do we get to see Teresa again?" LOL.  I will tell her you said hi!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Hi Teresa!  My DD is great she keeps asking about you.  "When do we get to see Teresa again?" LOL.  I will tell her you said hi!



Your DD is so sweet. Next time I head out to AZ I'll let you and I will take a few extra days to spend time with you both.   

When you see Darcy next month, give her a hug for me..  But don't let her talk you into any scary rides, I'll never forget Primeval Whirl.... ...oh wait a minute, does Vegas have any scary rides


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ahoff-
It's supposed to be beautiful...you picked a good weekend!


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Your DD is so sweet. Next time I head out to AZ I'll let you and I will take a few extra days to spend time with you both.
> 
> When you see Darcy next month, give her a hug for me..  But don't let her talk you into any scary rides, I'll never forget Primeval Whirl.... ...oh wait a minute, does Vegas have any scary rides




Vegas does have the roller coaster at NYNY and the rides on top of Stratosphere.  As much as Joe would like to get me on those it will not happen LOL.  Darcy can go with him.  

That would be great, we can show you the sites...here's a cactus...and some dirt...look another cactus...more dirt.  LOL Actually there are a lot of fun and cool things to see.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I have been lurking for awhile, but I thought I would introduce myself.
> 35 YO professional
> Divorced mom of 2
> I absolutely LOVE Disney, and cannot find anyone else who does. (Ok, many like Disney, But not like me)




Welcome, this is a fun group!


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I have been lurking for awhile, but I thought I would introduce myself.
> 35 YO professional
> Divorced mom of 2
> I absolutely LOVE Disney, and cannot find anyone else who does. (Ok, many like Disney, But not like me)



 To the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"  come join the fun, reply to any posts and share your LOVE for Disney.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Vegas does have the roller coaster at NYNY and the rides on top of Stratosphere.  As much as Joe would like to get me on those it will not happen LOL.  Darcy can go with him.
> 
> That would be great, we can show you the sites...here's a cactus...and some dirt...look another cactus...more dirt.  LOL Actually there are a lot of fun and cool things to see.



Yea, Darcy can ride with Joe...She LOVES the thrill rides.

I've seen the cactus and the dirt....  I've also been to the air museum and Old Tuscon, which I've enjoyed them both.  I'm thinking next time to visit the Kitt Observatory and the Biosphere.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Yea, Darcy can ride with Joe...She LOVES the thrill rides.
> 
> I've seen the cactus and the dirt....  I've also been to the air museum and Old Tuscon, which I've enjoyed them both.  I'm thinking next time to visit the Kitt Observatory and the Biosphere.



I haven't been to Kitt Peak since I was a kid. I would love to take my daughter there at some point.  I have been to Biosphere once, before they let you inside.  I thought that was the coolest thing when I was in college LOL.  

Another very popular tourist thing to do here is Desert Museum, I definitely recommend that.  http://www.desertmuseum.org/


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> It's supposed to be beautiful...you picked a good weekend!





Might be a good time for leaf watching!  
But I also have to repair a chiminey.  And I hope to get to the World's Largest Garage Sale.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

That's one of my favorite past times!!! I love garage sales!
I am going to have to google that now...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi everyone! I am feeling a bit better today.  I have decided to start putting the money I would be spending on cigarettes into my special "Disney" account only to be used for trips to the World or for.. someday... sigh... DVC membership.  I want it sooooo baaaaaad! LOL Please disregard any silly little "love" type comments I have made in the past few days.. because as expected I read some things that I wrote and then gagged... seriously... lol  Y'all called it. LOL 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi everyone! I am feeling a bit better today.  I have decided to start putting the money I would be spending on cigarettes into my special "Disney" account only to be used for trips to the World or for.. someday... sigh... DVC membership.  I want it sooooo baaaaaad! LOL Please disregard any silly little "love" type comments I have made in the past few days.. because as expected I read some things that I wrote and then gagged... seriously... lol  Y'all called it. LOL
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!




Did you throw up in your mouth when you read back?

Glad to hear your doing better...


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi everyone! I am feeling a bit better today.  I have decided to start putting the money I would be spending on cigarettes into my special "Disney" account only to be used for trips to the World or for.. someday... sigh... DVC membership.  I want it sooooo baaaaaad!




Good move, Tracey!  There was a guy at work here who was taking a monthly trip to the reservation to buy cigarettes, and spending $400 a month.   Insane!   Every little bit helps.  I would guess I am saving $100 a month by riding a bike to work rather than driving.  Which more than pays for my mebeship.  Hmmm, maybe i can buy more points?


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Geez, I take a break from the boards for a while (just uber busy with that thing we tend to call "life"), and I come back to find all these people falling in love!!!  I always miss the good parts...
> 
> Just popped in to say



 Hi tracey...


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> That would be great, we can show you the sites...here's a cactus...and some dirt...look another cactus...more dirt.  LOL Actually there are a lot of fun and cool things to see.



Yeah, nothing but dirt here too....few trees....rocks....nothing much!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

There's a little water...
http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/Nature-s-Stepping-Stones-39259601

And a scenic railroad...
http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/What-lies-around-the-bend-22490850
http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=27956529


----------



## ahoff

Nice picture, are you anywhere near the Gauley?  Went down there on a raft once!  A lot more exciting than Kali.


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Yeah, nothing but dirt here too....few trees....rocks....nothing much!!!



Beautiful picture!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Yeah, nothing but dirt here too....few trees....rocks....nothing much!!!



That picture reminds me of my August roadtrip!! Driving through those mountains of West Virginia... it was beautiful see... I used to live in western North Carolina and totally took all of the beautiful mountain views for granted while I lived there.

Now this is the prettiest thing around for miles and miles...


----------



## cdn ears

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That picture reminds me of my August roadtrip!! Driving through those mountains of West Virginia... it was beautiful see... I used to live in western North Carolina and totally took all of the beautiful mountain views for granted while I lived there.
> 
> Now this is the prettiest thing around for miles and miles...



Grew up on the Canadian side and enjoyed the fall drive along the parkway from Fort Erie to a nice dinner in NOTL!!! not to mention the stops along the way for fresh fruit and veggies and the wineries.


----------



## ttester9612

Amy, I've been to the Desert Museum...it was GREAT!  Wouldn't mind seeing it again.

Joe and Rob, thinks for sharing those beautiful pics..I have relatives that live in Berkeley Springs, WV. I just love going there in the Fall.

Tracy.....that is a great pic of the FALLS....I've never been there but it is on my Bucket List to see it before I die, along with the Grand Canyon...now if I could quit going to Disney I could afford to see NF and GC...    Yea right...I would never give up Mickey...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cdn ears said:


> Grew up on the Canadian side and enjoyed the fall drive along the parkway from Fort Erie to a nice dinner in NOTL!!! not to mention the stops along the way for fresh fruit and veggies and the wineries.




The drive from Fort Erie to Niagara On the Lake is so gorgeous!! I grew up on this side, which totally pales in comparison as you probably already know. lol  



ttester9612 said:


> Amy, I've been to the Desert Museum...it was GREAT!  Wouldn't mind seeing it again.
> 
> Joe and Rob, thinks for sharing those beautiful pics..I have relatives that live in Berkeley Springs, WV. I just love going there in the Fall.
> 
> Tracy.....that is a great pic of the FALLS....I've never been there but it is on my Bucket List to see it before I die, along with the Grand Canyon...now if I could quit going to Disney I could afford to see NF and GC...    Yea right...I would never give up Mickey...



Thanks Teresa! I love playing with my cameras panoramic feature...took a while to really get it down but I love all my panoramic photos.  Here are a couple from the upper Niagara River (before the falls):









So big and beautiful...


----------



## cdn ears

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> The drive from Fort Erie to Niagara On the Lake is so gorgeous!! I grew up on this side, which totally pales in comparison as you probably already know. lol



Nothing stopping you from visiting on this side unless you or border patrol are not sharing something here with the group???


----------



## black562

cdn ears said:


> Nothing stopping you from visiting on this side unless you or border patrol are not sharing something here with the group???



Excuse me Ma'am, we're going to have to know why you have so many Mickey Mouse Rice Crispy Treats?  I'm afraid we're going to have to confiscate all of your excess Disney contraband.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Vegas does have the roller coaster at NYNY and the rides on top of Stratosphere.  As much as Joe would like to get me on those it will not happen LOL.  Darcy can go with him.



Aww, but I already booked a base jump off the Stratosphere for you.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, but I already booked a base jump off the Stratosphere for you.




AHAHAHAHAHAHA...not likely.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA...not likely.



Aww, common' you know you want to?  I'll give M&Ms!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, common' you know you want to?  I'll give M&Ms!!!



no amount of M&M's will get me on that thing.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cdn ears said:


> Nothing stopping you from visiting on this side unless you or border patrol are not sharing something here with the group???


Hahaha, naw I have nothing against crossing the border other than sitting in the car waiting in line...lol If I want to wait in line I'll go to Disney World! LOL 



black562 said:


> Excuse me Ma'am, we're going to have to know why you have so many Mickey Mouse Rice Crispy Treats?  I'm afraid we're going to have to confiscate all of your excess Disney contraband.



Not my Mickey Treats!!! Or my Mickey Gummi Bears!! Hands off my Tie Dye Cheesecake copper or else I am calling your supervisor!!!!!! 
I'll sue.
Really.
I will.


----------



## libertybell7

I would hate to get on that thing....(it spins)...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> I would hate to get on that thing....(it spins)...



Its just a big, high, umm Tea Cup!!!!   

Look, I've got the first post of the morning = Joe has no life


----------



## ttester9612

OMG Amy...I'm with you.  You won't catch me on that thing....


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Its just a big, high, umm Tea Cup!!!!
> 
> Look, I've got the first post of the morning = Joe has no life




Yeah Joe wins a cookie!!   


I have actually been lurking for about an hour or two...and it isn't even 9am here LOL.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Yeah Joe wins a cookie!!
> 
> 
> I have actually been lurking for about an hour or two...and it isn't even 9am here LOL.



Fortunately, Joe likes cookies. He also likes pretzel goldfish, m&m's, peppermint patties, and my fried chicken.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Fortunately, Joe likes cookies. He also likes pretzel goldfish, m&m's, peppermint patties, and my fried chicken.



I think Joe likes anything with sugar or fat or salt in it that could not qualify as a fruit or vegetable.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I think Joe likes anything with sugar or fat or salt in it that could not qualify as a fruit or vegetable.



No, actually Joe likes anything that's sweet.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> No, actually Joe likes anything that's sweet.




'bout time a man gave me some flowers.   

Here's some sugar for you


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> 'bout time a man gave me some flowers.
> 
> Here's some sugar for you



Oh I like it when a girl gives me some sugar...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Ok so how does everyone manage it? There are plenty of people who have met and started relationships on this thread. There are others who are here and seem to enjoy the banter and seem to have hope.
> 
> Maybe the stress of not knowing whether I am going to have a job next week is getting to me but I have lost hope. Hope of ever finding that special someone.
> 
> Sorry I just needed to vent. I will go back into lurk mode and keep my mouth shut.



John, I didn't do anything, it just happened.  Never give up.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> John, I didn't do anything, it just happened.  Never give up.



Yep, don't get discouraged John!! Darcy didn't think there was much hope either and I can see how happy she is now!! Of course, we were both happy last night when she can over bearing "gifts" of the liquid variety!!   

Hope you got some good sleep Darcy! Thanks for keeping me company last night!  

Andrea


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> Yeah Joe wins a cookie!!



I know I shouldn't ask, but will anyway.........was it previously tossed????? 

Sorry but I couldn't resist.


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> John, I didn't do anything, it just happened.  Never give up.



Congrats Darcy.  They often say it happens when you aren't expecting it.  

Keep hope John!  


Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I have had a busy week with work (even missed volleyball all week) so I am behind on the boards.  Found part 3 though!!  Just taking a break from work.  Lots to do all weekend - no fun BUT only 4 days until I get to go to WDW so keeps me going.


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Hi tracey...



Hey you!  How's that lovely love of yours?  Say hi for me! 



nurse.darcy said:


> John, I didn't do anything, it just happened.  Never give up.



I'm working on never giving that up either, Darcy.  Congrats to you though!!


----------



## black562

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey you!  How's that lovely love of yours?  Say hi for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on never giving that up either, Darcy.  Congrats to you though!!



Don't you know, when you're looking you never find it.  It happens when you least expected and the last place you would think to look for it.  Everyone I've ever met has been sheer accident, right place right time kinda thing.


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey you!  How's that lovely love of yours?  Say hi for me!




Consider it done...


----------



## dismem98

Hey all,

May have some extra ressies at BWV for 10/27 -10/29.  Some late minute stuff is happining and am willing to give it away to those that want to come and stay. Yes, for free..you just have to buy me a drink and maybe take me to JR's lol      May even have another day just waiting to hear.  

Love F& W so can't wait to be there.

Patty


----------



## black562

Hey guys, I was rumaging through my things and look what I ran across:











Check out the price on this one...classic!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Very nice!


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for all of the encouragemnet all!  I am tryibg to hang in there. Been a rough couple weeks! Hopefully things will begin looking up.

Off for a day of striper fishing so its already looking better  

John


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone!!!
Some of you are up early. I thought I was the only early riser.
I've been up for 2 hours and just finished laundry, cleaning bathrooms, and I'm getting ready to run to the grocery store...
Have a great day.


----------



## libertybell7

Those are pretty cool Joe...What exactly are they though?


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> May have some extra ressies at BWV for 10/27 -10/29.  Some late minute stuff is happining and am willing to give it away to those that want to come and stay. Yes, for free..you just have to buy me a drink and maybe take me to JR's lol      May even have another day just waiting to hear.
> 
> Love F& W so can't wait to be there.
> 
> Patty




Ooh Ooh! Pick me! Pick me...


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Hey guys, I was rumaging through my things and look what I ran across:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the price on this one...classic!!!





Hey Joe,

Used to have tons of those left from DL and the World.  Thought they were no good and somehow they got lost in the move.  
But I found out later they are still good!!  You can trade them in for credit.... 

Wish I had saved them more for the memories....


----------



## dismem98

libertybell7 said:


> Ooh Ooh! Pick me! Pick me...




Hey Darlin,

You know you are always invited.  Come on and let's play...I mean party   

Bring Jill too... 

Patty


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> Hey guys, I was rumaging through my things and look what I ran across:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the price on this one...classic!!!



Joe - those are so great.  I wish I had some from when we went way back then.  I have been trying to find a pin to respresent the tickets from when WDW opened but you have the real thing.    Very nice.  Thanks for showing us.


Patty - what a great offer and very generous.  I will already be there at that time or I may have considered it.      Hope you have a great time no matter what.  I am sure you will.


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> Hey Darlin,
> 
> You know you are always invited.  Come on and let's play...I mean party
> 
> Bring Jill too...
> 
> Patty



Cool! 

Patty is awesome....Patty is awesome... 

Ok now I am looking into airfare...


----------



## disneykip

libertybell7 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Patty is awesome....Patty is awesome...
> 
> Ok now I am looking into airfare...



Hope you find a good one.  I had a feeling (not sure why though) that you two would take her up on the deal.


----------



## black562

dismem98 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Used to have tons of those left from DL and the World.  Thought they were no good and somehow they got lost in the move.
> But I found out later they are still good!!  You can trade them in for credit....
> 
> Wish I had saved them more for the memories....



Umm, can you explain in further detail because I did not know this.


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Umm, can you explain in further detail because I did not know this.




It was several years ago and I mentioned to a CM who was in management about those tickets.  
He told me you could trade them in for credit.  Also thought they would be worth more on auction though...lol

It's the memories that they hold that are precious...keep them


----------



## connorsmom911

black562 said:


> Don't you know, when you're looking you never find it.  It happens when you least expected and the last place you would think to look for it.  Everyone I've ever met has been sheer accident, right place right time kinda thing.



Yep, it always seems that us Disney-folk have a slightly easier time holding on to that "wishful thinking".  That's why I always try to pop back into the boards, thinking one day it will just be the right day to run into my "prince charming"! 



Johnfish said:


> Thanks for all of the encouragemnet all!  I am tryibg to hang in there. Been a rough couple weeks! Hopefully things will begin looking up.
> 
> Off for a day of striper fishing so its already looking better
> 
> John



Hang in John!  Like our favorite "mountains" (Space, Big Thunder, Splash, Everest) it's just a roller coaster ride...ups and downs.



dismem98 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> May have some extra ressies at BWV for 10/27 -10/29.  Some late minute stuff is happining and am willing to give it away to those that want to come and stay. Yes, for free..you just have to buy me a drink and maybe take me to JR's lol      May even have another day just waiting to hear.
> 
> Love F& W so can't wait to be there.
> 
> Patty



Oooh, that would have been so tempting, being my birthday and all!!  But don't think I could squeeze the time off work.  If you're stuck though, definitely let me know!!!


----------



## ahoff

Hey Patty, does this mean you will be down there too?  Cool!


----------



## Sha

Evening folks! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! I had a great time this weekend, but then I was at our favorite place!

F&W is not as decorated as in last year, because there was complaints about it, and also there are less chefs there and experiences. Over all was still very nice, and yet, a little disappointing. 

Heard that Mannequins and another "un-named" club will remain open after the rehab. Mannequins though is not Disney owned so that makes sense. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Definitely going to do the RFTC next year. There was supposably 6200-6500 people there. Largest New Group was some high schoolers who got a team together. 65 signed up originally and then an additional 25 signed up that morning! I think that is awesome for the fight!


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Hey Patty, does this mean you will be down there too?  Cool!




I will from the 25th to Nov 1st....yippppppppppeeeee

We'll have to plan to meet for sure and get our pic with Big Blue...    

Patty


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> I will from the 25th to Nov 1st....yippppppppppeeeee
> 
> We'll have to plan to meet for sure and get our pic with Big Blue...
> 
> Patty



Group picture at Big blue....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good Morning and Happy Monday! 

I am feeling better than I have in a long long time!  I spent the first part of the weekend resting, and the second part crying over my football team's pathetic loss. LOL I am counting down the days 'til December, and cannot wait for the Florida sun! I wish I was going back sooner, shoot, I wish I lived there.  sigh.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope its a good start to a good week! A day closer to returning to WDW! 18 days for me for what should be a lot of fun with friends 


Have a great day!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Monday everyone.

  Someone licked my cup  

Darcy - Awesome!  so happy for you both.  

Hope everyone is doing well.  Only 17 more days to another Mickey hug.

Hey Tom - Nice game yesterday afternoon  
Gives me new hope for my 'Boys'.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Someone licked my cup
> 
> Darcy - Awesome!  so happy for you both.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Only 17 more days to another Mickey hug.
> 
> Hey Tom - Nice game yesterday afternoon
> Gives me new hope for my 'Boys'.



Hey, that was a very good effort yesterday, and in all three phases of the game! I think it'll continue to be an exciting season.. it looks wide open this year. 

 happy thoughts to those of you visiting the world again soon! we who are not wish we could join you


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I wish I was going, too...
Take lots of pictures and be sure to post them all here!
I can live vicariously thru all of you.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening DisFriends.. I hope you had a GLORIOUS DAY.

Yep Mel, we are down to 17 days.   Started going through my wardrobe to see what still fits me which isn't much. That's what I get for loosing weight.  I guess after the Baltimore DisMeet this weekend, I'll have to do some shopping.


----------



## ttester9612

Just realized we're on Part 3 of my original Thread...That's what I get for being out of town and so busy that I'm not keeping up with my own thread.

Here's the blurb from the original thread  "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" Let's please continue what I started with Part 1 and Steve continued with Part 2 and now Tom's Part 3.

Thank you for your cooperation and continue to share your LOVE for Disney.  



> DRAMA FREE Please
> 
> If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles. It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet your prince or princess and fall in LOVE .
> 
> Please note, this is not a thread to harass, be mean or rude in any way to another human being. If that's what you want, then please do not subscribed to this thread.
> 
> The following is a test that was originated by the author of the very first Singles Thread, I thought it would be appropriate to start this thread with the same test.
> 
> Quote:
> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!
> 
> For Me I'm an 8 and looking for an 8


----------



## sand2270

What's the haps peeps??  I missed chat this weekend


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> What's the haps peeps??  I missed chat this weekend




Hi Amy...Whats new in your part of the world...


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Someone licked my cup
> 
> Darcy - Awesome!  so happy for you both.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Only 17 more days to another Mickey hug.
> 
> Hey Tom - Nice game yesterday afternoon
> Gives me new hope for my 'Boys'.



Mel, haven't you learned to keep your cup out of Carries' reach  

Take the time off work to get better for your next trip, can't go to the world sick, unless Sha meets you with the pixie dust


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Mel, haven't you learned to keep your cup out of Carries' reach
> 
> Take the time off work to get better for your next trip, can't go to the world sick, unless Sha meets you with the pixie dust



Thanks Steve - but I go to work to get rest actually 

And I can honestly say it was not Carrie - must have been the mall shopping I did on Friday.  Too many people with germs there


----------



## disneykip

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday!
> 
> I am feeling better than I have in a long long time!  I spent the first part of the weekend resting, and the second part crying over my football team's pathetic loss. LOL I am counting down the days 'til December, and cannot wait for the Florida sun! I wish I was going back sooner, shoot, I wish I lived there.  sigh.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Tracy - glad you are feeling better.  I know the feeling, I wish that I lived there too!!  



PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Someone licked my cup
> 
> Darcy - Awesome!  so happy for you both.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Only 17 more days to another Mickey hug.
> 
> Hey Tom - Nice game yesterday afternoon
> Gives me new hope for my 'Boys'.



Mel - hope you are feeling better soon.  Get well for your trip!!  



buena vista said:


> Hey, that was a very good effort yesterday, and in all three phases of the game! I think it'll continue to be an exciting season.. it looks wide open this year.
> 
> happy thoughts to those of you visiting the world again soon! we who are not wish we could join you



I have an extra bed if anyone wants to make a last minute trip this weekend.   



ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening DisFriends.. I hope you had a GLORIOUS DAY.
> 
> Yep Mel, we are down to 17 days.   Started going through my wardrobe to see what still fits me which isn't much. That's what I get for loosing weight.  I guess after the Baltimore DisMeet this weekend, I'll have to do some shopping.



What a great reason to have to go shopping!!  Enjoy! 


Hope everyone had a great day!  Work is calming down a bit for me so time to catch up!


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Thanks Steve - but I go to work to get rest actually
> 
> And I can honestly say it was not Carrie - must have been the mall shopping I did on Friday.  Too many people with germs there




In that case GO TO WORK!!!, but r-e-l-a-x 

I guess if you shop with a mask on you might be taken away


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Amy...Whats new in your part of the world...



not much...weather in Tucson is finally starting to cool down.  Makes me remember why I live here.   Can't wait for Vegas...less than 7 weeks to go!!

How are you two doing?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> not much...weather in Tucson is finally starting to cool down.  Makes me remember why I live here.   Can't wait for Vegas...less than 7 weeks to go!!
> 
> How are you two doing?



Six weeks and five days....get it right.


----------



## black562

Ok, so I found some other things today that I thought were interesting, so here they are.  Note:  I found 3 more after this picture was taken, so add 3 to the bunch (didn't feel like laying them all out again).


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Six weeks and five days....get it right.




forgive me


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> I have an extra bed if anyone wants to make a last minute trip this weekend.



Tempting Kippy .. can't, but thanks  

Boston is a good place to be tonight. "Love that dirty water.."


----------



## libertybell7

BV...
How are you?...

Duckie and I are doing good....
We are actually trying to put together a last moment plan to bring us to the world in two weeks...(thanks Patty)....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps..... 

It's been cooling here, that I finally had to give in and turned on the heat last night.  I'm am so ready for Florida and DISNEY!!!!!  

Mel, feeling any better today? Need you at 95% better so we can tackle the World... 

I just found out that Cirque du Soleil will be performing at National Harbor during November and December.  Here's the Web link http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/Cirqu...mpaign=internal_ads/dropdown/Washington/kooza  I'm thinking about going sometime in November.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!    Hope everyone is doing well this morning.

  For the Boston Red Sox   

Teresa... what makes you think its going to "warm" when you get here???  LOL (okay, so it will be "warmer" than were you are)  

Mel... you better be feeling better.    Dont forget we are running away for a bit to that store.

Shawn and Jill, that is awesome that you were able to take advantage of Pattys offer  

Steve, of course I can get some pixie dust to Mel 

Kip enjoy your trip! remember you need to finish packing


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Morning all!  It is a balmy 33 degrees this morning in Niagara Falls.  Frosty car windows and crunchy grass... ahhhh autumn! lol
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ahoff

yes, it sure was cool this morning.  Had to return home and get real gloves and a jacket.  Time to put the shorts away, i guess.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, its even cool here in Vegas this morning.  I actually had to turn off my AC in the car.  Scary.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!    Hope everyone is doing well this morning.
> 
> For the Boston Red Sox
> 
> Teresa... what makes you think its going to "warm" when you get here???  LOL (okay, so it will be "warmer" than were you are)
> 
> *Mel... you better be feeling better.    Dont forget we are running away for a bit to that store.*
> Shawn and Jill, that is awesome that you were able to take advantage of Pattys offer
> 
> Steve, of course I can get some pixie dust to Mel
> 
> Kip enjoy your trip! remember you need to finish packing



Good morning ! 
 Thanks everyone for the pixie dust - Feeling somewhat better today, slept for 13 hours, and it helped.

Will be 100% as soon as my feet touch down at MCO  
I hear you saying my favorite thing  

Woo Hoo - Red Sox did good !

Have a great day eveyone.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Tempting Kippy .. can't, but thanks
> 
> Boston is a good place to be tonight. "Love that dirty water.."



Well, sorry I am not in Boston to enjoy.  But hey, at least I am here waiting on friends to join me tomorrow.  If I am lucky, I can get out of half a day's work tonight to get some sleep and enjoy my friend's visit.  We will start posting pics tomorrow afternoon. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Morning all!  It is a balmy 33 degrees this morning in Niagara Falls.  Frosty car windows and crunchy grass... ahhhh autumn! lol
> Hope everyone has a great day.



 brrrr.... all I know is whatever weather you're having is bound to  come my way. Hope you're well Tracy..stay warm   



libertybell7 said:


> BV...
> How are you?...
> 
> Duckie and I are doing good....
> We are actually trying to put together a last moment plan to bring us to the world in two weeks...(thanks Patty)....



Doing well here Shawn.. It's October, the leaves will be turning soon, and the Red Sox are still playing. .. could use some more Disney time though. Work's been busy and it's two months 'til my next visit. I hope you and Jill manage to get there!



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, sorry I am not in Boston to enjoy.  But hey, at least I am here waiting on friends to join me tomorrow.  If I am lucky, I can get out of half a day's work tonight to get some sleep and enjoy my friend's visit.  We will start posting pics tomorrow afternoon. . .lol.



Have a great time Darcy .. I sure miss those rope drops!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> brrrr.... all I know is whatever weather you're having is bound to  come my way. Hope you're well Tracy..stay warm


All is well.. I just finished my application to get my butt back in school this January.  I took a year off, now it is time to stop fooling around.  I need to get a job with a better schedule, and leave this worst-weather-in-the-country armpit of a city that I am miserable in, and finishing my education is my ticket out of here!  

I actually had to wear socks to bed last night.  I hate wearing socks to bed.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> All is well.. I just finished my application to get my butt back in school this January.  I took a year off, now it is time to stop fooling around.  I need to get a job with a better schedule, and leave this worst-weather-in-the-country armpit of a city that I am miserable in, and finishing my education is my ticket out of here!
> 
> I actually had to wear socks to bed last night.  I hate wearing socks to bed.



Good for you!! 

and if anyone from the Niagara Falls Visitors Bureau happens to be reading this thread, I think "worst-weather-in-the-country armpit of a city" plays very well to those stalwart vacationers who enjoy a little adventure when they just wanna get away


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Good for you!!
> 
> and if anyone from the Niagara Falls Visitors Bureau happens to be reading this thread, I think "worst-weather-in-the-country armpit of a city" plays very well to those stalwart vacationers who enjoy a little adventure when they just wanna get away




LOL, I actually just wrote a very nice article on achieving the best view of Niagara Falls without leaving the United States. LOL Niagara Falls is a great place to visit, just living here sucks.

There, I should be even...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL, I actually just wrote a very nice article on achieving the best view of Niagara Falls without leaving the United States. LOL Niagara Falls is a great place to visit, just living here sucks.
> 
> There, I should be even...lol



Much better! 

Although I'll bet your article didn't suggest that the best view of Niagara Falls was from seat 11A on SWA flight 2144 to Orlando


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Much better!
> 
> Although I'll bet your article didn't suggest that the best view of Niagara Falls was from seat 11A on SWA flight 2144 to Orlando



OMG too funny


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Much better!
> 
> Although I'll bet your article didn't suggest that the best view of Niagara Falls was from seat 11A on SWA flight 2144 to Orlando




  Hey, SWA doesn't assign seats...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, SWA doesn't assign seats...lol



yeah, ok, smartypants... 11A was easier to type than "a window seat on a southwest flight, provided of course you were fast enough to secure a spot in the A boarding group by checking in 24 hours in advance..." 

sounds like Marlin the clownfish telling a joke  

"Well actually that's a common misconception. Clownfish are no funnier than any other fish."...  "Actually I do know one that's pretty good. There was this mollusk and he walks up to a sea cucumber. Normally, they don't talk, sea cucumbers, but in a joke, everyone talks. So the sea mollusk says to the cucumber.."


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> yeah, ok, smartypants... 11A was easier to type than "a window seat on a southwest flight, provided of course you were fast enough to secure a spot in the A boarding group by checking in 24 hours in advance..."
> 
> sounds like Marlin the clownfish telling a joke
> 
> "Well actually that's a common misconception. Clownfish are no funnier than any other fish."...  "Actually I do know one that's pretty good. There was this mollusk and he walks up to a sea cucumber. Normally, they don't talk, sea cucumbers, but in a joke, everyone talks. So the sea mollusk says to the cucumber.."


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Much better!
> 
> Although I'll bet your article didn't suggest that the best view of Niagara Falls was from seat 11A on SWA flight 2144 to Orlando



   

That has always been my favorite view!  We actually sat in 4 A and B I think on the way down 

My best views of NFalls would be if I were a tourist and not resident I think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Have a great time Darcy .. I sure miss those rope drops!!



I miss them too.  Even my son, who is an early riser, didn't make rope drop.  I guess I'll have to wait till December for another one.  Shucks. . .


----------



## cdn ears

black562 said:


> Ok, so I found some other things today that I thought were interesting, so here they are.  Note:  I found 3 more after this picture was taken, so add 3 to the bunch (didn't feel like laying them all out again).



I have a drawer in my desk that I believe has the same things - old room keys, admission tix,   

But not the old Disney tix you had in your other picture.


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, its even cool here in Vegas this morning.  I actually had to turn off my AC in the car.  Scary.



Awwwwwwww, did you break a nail, or pull a muscle???

Time to find the snow brush, window scraper, gloves, shovel,  ice melter...... then to keep Cait happy work on my pack list for January!!!



buena vista said:


> Much better!
> 
> Although I'll bet your article didn't suggest that the best view of Niagara Falls was from seat 11A on SWA flight 2144 to Orlando



Then we wouldn't have anything to talk about here!!!, She also didn't mention her favourite song which I believe is "leaving on a jet plane"..........


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cdn ears said:


> Awwwwwwww, did you break a nail, or pull a muscle???
> 
> Time to find the snow brush, window scraper, gloves, shovel,  ice melter...... then to keep Cait happy work on my pack list for January!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then we wouldn't have anything to talk about here!!!, She also didn't mention her favourite song which I believe is "leaving on a jet plane"..........


----------



## libertybell7

Not sure if you have ever seen this....But everytime I hear you mention it I think of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ9lQe2YoBs


----------



## black562

Alright folks break it up in here or I'll be forced to handle the situation at hand.  Remember folks:






And remember, these here forums are under a watchful eye!!!


----------



## disneykip

I am off to the airport!  

Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope that everyone is doing well this morning!

Kip have a safe trip... I know I will hear from you (since I already have LOL)

Jen1 welcome back! Sorry you had to leave when you didnt want to. 

Am off today because the census is low, so I will get the pleasure of cleaning around here... some  too!

Am looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> All is well.. I just finished my application to get my butt back in school this January.  I took a year off, now it is time to stop fooling around.  I need to get a job with a better schedule, and leave this worst-weather-in-the-country armpit of a city that I am miserable in, and finishing my education is my ticket out of here!



School is awesome!! Really! At least that's what I keep telling myself when I'm writing a paper  And you never know who you will meet in your classes


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Awwwwwwww, did you break a nail, or pull a muscle???
> 
> Time to find the snow brush, window scraper, gloves, shovel,  ice melter...... then to keep Cait happy work on my pack list for January!!![/FONT




Geez Steve you are running out of time....do I need to make you another list?  My list is done, clothes and sundry's placed in neat piles on the bed. suitcase is out, and when I get home it will all be packed in there, nice and neatly and put by the door, to wait for me to leave the morning of the 23rd.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin' all... 
Not gonna say "Niagara Falls" lol Love the stooges... Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## libertybell7

Slooowly I turn....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Six weeks and five days....get it right.



It's a little less than that now!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Geez Steve you are running out of time....do I need to make you another list?  My list is done, clothes and sundry's placed in neat piles on the bed. suitcase is out, and when I get home it will all be packed in there, nice and neatly and put by the door, to wait for me to leave the morning of the 23rd.



Your so organized....can you come over and help me to ......   With my busy schedule for the next few weeks, I'll probably be packing at the last minute.   Good thing my flight doesn't leave until after 10 am on the 23rd.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Jen1 welcome back! Sorry you had to leave when you didnt want to.



Thanks Sha... it was hard coming back home, but I'll be back down in about 5 months, so that made it a little easier to handle.   Plus I'm formulating some plans that are in the early early stages yet, so that helps also.


----------



## libertybell7

Jen broke it....
How was your trip?


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> Jen broke it....
> How was your trip?



Typical... I break lots of things. 
Trip was good... too short, of course, but good.


----------



## Sha

Morning peeps  

hope that you all have a nice day today  

Mel   hope you are feeling even better

Cait  do I need to tie one foot to the ground so you do not float away??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.





 

Patty


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> hope that you all have a nice day today
> 
> Mel   hope you are feeling even better
> 
> Cait  do I need to tie one foot to the ground so you do not float away??



Back to work - Thank you


----------



## libertybell7

Darcy...


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



Darcy don't give up.  Sometimes it not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  That has been my experience.  But I am sorry, I know it sucks.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Darcy don't give up.  Sometimes it not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  That has been my experience.  But I am sorry, I know it sucks.



Well said Amy. Hugs Darcy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> Darcy don't give up.  Sometimes it not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  That has been my experience.  But I am sorry, I know it sucks.


So true.

  Darcy.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



Sorry to hear Darcy -  

I hope Mickey can make it better.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



  You're still young there will be others, keep the faith



sand2270 said:


> Darcy don't give up.  Sometimes it not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  That has been my experience.  But I am sorry, I know it sucks.



Amy, Great remark, so much wisdom from someone so young..


----------



## sand2270

guys I am looking for some input.  I am thinking of pushing out our May trip.  I wouldn't have to pull my DD out of school and we could be more flexible with our flights.  

The reason I wanted to go in early May though was because I have read that crowds are lighter.  Does anyone have any experience going the 2nd or 3rd week of June?  Are crowds terrible or are they still ok?


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



I'm sorry to hear that Darcy.  Sometimes things just have a way of working out for the best...keep your chin up, never know what might happen.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



My Darcy,  , remember it's not your fault and you are awesome


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> Darcy don't give up.  Sometimes it not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  That has been my experience.  But I am sorry, I know it sucks.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently love is not all its cracked up to be.  My bad.  Sorry to trouble everyone with congratulating me. Apparently love is blind and I cant see beyond the nose on my face.  laters.



Well you already know how I feel about this since we had breakfast this morning!! But  anyways!! I'm here for ya!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

Amy it can be busy at that time, but not always. It will fluctuate as some of the schools around there are just getting out while others have been out for a couple weeks.

Darcy sorry to hear things didnt work out. His loss


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Amy it can be busy at that time, but not always. It will fluctuate as some of the schools around there are just getting out while others have been out for a couple weeks.
> 
> Darcy sorry to hear things didnt work out. His loss



Thanks Sha.  I think I am driving my Small World travel agent crazy lol.


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> guys I am looking for some input.  I am thinking of pushing out our May trip.  I wouldn't have to pull my DD out of school and we could be more flexible with our flights.
> 
> The reason I wanted to go in early May though was because I have read that crowds are lighter.  Does anyone have any experience going the 2nd or 3rd week of June?  Are crowds terrible or are they still ok?



I have been in June and May and I definitely prefer May. The crowds are smaller enough to notice and it is slightly cooler, especially in the evenings. 

BUT  
not having to pull your dd out of school and better flights might be worth it. 
Big help I am, right?


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> I have been in June and May and I definitely prefer May. The crowds are smaller enough to notice and it is slightly cooler, especially in the evenings.
> 
> BUT
> not having to pull your dd out of school and better flights might be worth it.
> Big help I am, right?



umm...no...you weren't.  LOL just kidding!  Thanks for the input.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> umm...no...you weren't.  LOL just kidding!  Thanks for the input.



Hey, what happens if....

And don't forget about...

And, OH MY GOSH, what will you do if......

       

(is so getting killed for this)


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Hey, what happens if....
> 
> And don't forget about...
> 
> And, OH MY GOSH, what will you do if......
> 
> 
> 
> (is so getting killed for this)



brat

yes I am a little OCD and I need to consider all options before making a well-informed, well-thoughout decision...what's your point??


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Hey, what happens if....
> 
> And don't forget about...
> 
> And, OH MY GOSH, what will you do if......
> 
> 
> 
> (is so getting killed for this)



poor Joe has had to listen to me obsessing about this all afternoon over AIM...I think he is sick of me LOL


----------



## stitch1986

hello I am trying to just get a feel for the boards  hope everyone had a good day today


----------



## sand2270

stitch1986 said:


> hello I am trying to just get a feel for the boards  hope everyone had a good day today



hey stitch, I am in Tucson.  What part of Phoenix are you in?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all and good morning.  Thanks for the well wishes.  I just wanted to say that I am good today and having good friends makes life worthwhile.  

Looking forward to October, December and any other future trips that I may have up my sleeves.  Cant wait.

Hope to se you all soon.


----------



## Sha

Morning peeps! Its finally Friday  not that it was a rough week.. just tired this morning.

Darcy are you ready for the big guy trip? You should have a good time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, always ready for Disney.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin all! Glad you are feeling better Darcy.. Mickey can make the darkest day bright


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin all! Glad you are feeling better Darcy.. Mickey can make the darkest day bright



And so can good friends.  Now, off for my morning run.  Catch you all later.


----------



## ahoff

Darcy, hang in there!  Better times will come.  

And a run will help!  Or so I think so some times


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thanks Augie.  And the run did help, though I kept it short today.  Still babying the ankle a bit.  Usually puts me in a good frame of mind.  Since I have a friend here from out of town I guess I should roll out of here and get ready for my day.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Stitch.

Good Morning Darcy, I don't know you too well, but I am still sending   your way!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Stitch.
> 
> Good Morning Darcy, I don't know you too well, but I am still sending   your way!!!



Thank you, I am doing fine.  Luckily it didn't go on too long.  Long enough though.  Anyway, I allowed myself to whine for a couple hours yesterday and now I am done.  Moved on, ready for the next chapter. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you, I am doing fine.  Luckily it didn't go on too long.  Long enough though.  Anyway, I allowed myself to whine for a couple hours yesterday and now I am done.  Moved on, ready for the next chapter. . .lol.




Glad to hear you are feeling better Darcy.  Me and the boys will be there in 6 weeks to party with you and Matty!!  I changed my flights over to Ding fares today...so I now have a $33 credit I can use for a future WDW trip!  YEAH!!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> guys I am looking for some input.  I am thinking of pushing out our May trip.  I wouldn't have to pull my DD out of school and we could be more flexible with our flights.
> 
> The reason I wanted to go in early May though was because I have read that crowds are lighter.  Does anyone have any experience going the 2nd or 3rd week of June?  Are crowds terrible or are they still ok?



I always go between the last week of April and the first week or 2 of May.  I just love that time, for me I consider the crowds small compare to later in May.


----------



## ttester9612

stitch1986 said:


> hello I am trying to just get a feel for the boards  hope everyone had a good day today



Hi Stitch I hope your day has been GLORIOUS...


----------



## black562

Hey all, happy Friday.  Three day weekend for me, gotta love those government holidays sometimes!!!


----------



## dismem98

Hey Joe,  just rub it in and please make sure you get my shoulders  

Patty


----------



## stitch1986

sand2270 said:


> hey stitch, I am in Tucson.  What part of Phoenix are you in?



I am in phoenix.


----------



## stitch1986

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Stitch I hope your day has been GLORIOUS...



I am just glad it is friday and that I have a 3 day weekend!!! so anyone doing anything fun this weekend??


----------



## buena vista

stitch1986 said:


> I am just glad it is friday and that I have a 3 day weekend!!! so anyone doing anything fun this weekend??



I love New England this time of year.. I'll probably head up to NH tomorrow, do some hiking, go apple picking & maybe meet up with my parents for dinner. Other than that, I'll just be my usual Sox and Pats fan this weekend .


----------



## sand2270

Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.




Amy... 

Good luck in the future...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Amy...
> 
> Good luck in the future...




Thanks Shawn.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.



Amy, I know its been in the works for a while but hey, just  giving you a hug here.  Love ya girl.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, I know its been in the works for a while but hey, just  giving you a hug here.  Love ya girl.



Thanks Darcy...appreciate it.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do. * I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.*  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.



Never easy, but it takes wisdom and courage to know when to say "when". We've all been there, and we're with you.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Never easy, but it takes wisdom and courage to know when to say "when". We've all been there, and we're with you.



Thanks Buena that was a nice thing to say.  

Gonna give myself the weekend to cry...and probably drink red wine...lots and lots of red wine.


----------



## Sha

Amy, sorry to hear about that. I am sure it hasnt been easy with him working elsewhere, and even harder to come to that conclusion.  

afternoon everyone... hope you are all enjoying your weekend. I just got home from work. Was a very nice experience today in the sense I have 2 clients who have specifically asked for me in relation to my taking time to listen and patience with what we are working with. Nice feeling for me. And I know it can happen and have officially seen proof today... men can get breast cancer. Thats all I can say  I really enjoy this new level of nursing.

Cait... are you packed??? Did you figure out which one to bring?? I still havent packed  

Looking forward to next weekend for a day trip to WDW x2 maybe  have a classmate from HS who will be there with his family. Would be nice to see


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Amy, sorry to hear about that. I am sure it hasnt been easy with him working elsewhere, and even harder to come to that conclusion.
> 
> afternoon everyone... hope you are all enjoying your weekend. I just got home from work. Was a very nice experience today in the sense I have 2 clients who have specifically asked for me in relation to my taking time to listen and patience with what we are working with. Nice feeling for me. And I know it can happen and have officially seen proof today... men can get breast cancer. Thats all I can say  I really enjoy this new level of nursing.
> 
> Cait... are you packed??? Did you figure out which one to bring?? I still havent packed
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend for a day trip to WDW x2 maybe  have a classmate from HS who will be there with his family. Would be nice to see




Thanks Sha.  

Glad that nursing is going well for you.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.



I am sorry to hear


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Hey all, happy Friday.  Three day weekend for me, gotta love those government holidays sometimes!!!



Even better when you don't work Friday's -  

Four day weekends are AWESOME!

Cait - I am officially packed!

TT are you ready????


----------



## libertybell7

How is the wine Amy?...


----------



## ttester9612

stitch1986 said:


> I am just glad it is friday and that I have a 3 day weekend!!! so anyone doing anything fun this weekend??



Me too, three day weekend...   Just got home from attending a DisMeet luncheon in Owings Mill, MD...met up with with Timmy, MouseCop, WillCad, Glendamax, and others.. Had a GREAT TIME!....



sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.



Sorry to hear that Amy.... Just remember, there are other fish out there and they Disney. 



PirateMel said:


> Cait - I am officially packed!
> 
> TT are you ready????



 Nope not ready...I have sorted my clothes to those that are too big and those that still fit....might have to run to the mall this weekend.   Which is a good thing. I goal is to be packed by next weekend.


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> I am sorry to hear



Thank you.



libertybell7 said:


> How is the wine Amy?...




haven't gotten to it yet.  been vegging on the couch watching movies all day


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to hear that Amy.... Just remember, there are other fish out there and they Disney.



thanks Teresa


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.




Sorry to hear about this Amy.  But the wine will help.  Or maybe a beer?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hugs Amy, you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes, even if it sucks. 

Keep your chin up, one chapters end is aways the start of another...


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hugs Amy, you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes, even if it sucks.
> 
> Keep your chin up, one chapters end is aways the start of another...



Tracy you are correct... 
Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Sorry to hear about this Amy.  But the wine will help.  Or maybe a beer?





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hugs Amy, you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes, even if it sucks.
> 
> Keep your chin up, one chapters end is aways the start of another...



thanks guys.    I appreciate everyone's comments today.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...well I am now officially a single on the singles board.  I have ended my relationship with my boyfriend.  Was and is extremely difficult, but it was the right thing to do.  I need to be with someone who wants to be with me as much as I want to be with them.  I am not looking for sympathy or anything, just I guess letting everyone know.



Amy,
     As you already know, I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through.  Just remember what you said, sometimes not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  Treat every bad thing in your life as a learning experience, its what makes us all better people.  Hang in there and if you need a shoulder....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Tracy you are correct...
> Are you feeling any better yet?



LOL I am healthy as can be.  I am nicotine deprived, restarted my work-out schedule, and have been very happy along the way.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Amy,
> As you already know, I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through.  Just remember what you said, sometimes not working out with one person leads you to the right person.  Treat every bad thing in your life as a learning experience, its what makes us all better people.  Hang in there and if you need a shoulder....



Thanks Joe.  You and Matty have been a great support for me through this.  I really appreciate both of you listening to me these last few weeks.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Thanks Joe.  You and Matty have been a great support for me through this.  I really appreciate both of you listening to me these last few weeks.



Aww, that's nice of you to say!!!  

For you -


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, that's nice of you to say!!!
> 
> For you -



wow twice now you have given me flowers.  You are one up on the ex...oops did I let that slip.  Bad Amy.  Shouldn't say things like that.


----------



## disneydeb

libertybell7 said:


> How is the wine Amy?...



if i were you, id get that wine and pick up some cheese. I know a certain 5 foot mouse named mickey that loves cheese, get Darcy and the 2 of you go see the mouse! If you can't stomach the wine grab some margarita's, that should help. you and darcy keep your chin up, your both great people


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Thanks Joe.  You and Matty have been a great support for me through this.  I really appreciate both of you listening to me these last few weeks.



Hey girlie, of course we are here for you!! And I will continue to be, hopefully during lots of happy times ahead!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneydeb said:


> if i were you, id get that wine and pick up some cheese. I know a certain 5 foot mouse named mickey that loves cheese, get Darcy and the 2 of you go see the mouse! If you can't stomach the wine grab some margarita's, that should help. you and darcy keep your chin up, your both great people



Yes, they are!! Darcy and I had some serious fun this weekend. Too bad Amy couldn't have joined in, but soon enough she'll be here!!! They both are great and they deserve the best a man has to offer!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! This is the first day where I am actually at home with not much to do besides chores!! It's amazing and I am loving it!! 

To all those going soon, hope you have wonderful trips!! I do get on and read every other day or so, just haven't had time to post much lately and internet on my computer at work is not functioning at the moment!!

Have a great day!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

disneydeb said:


> if i were you, id get that wine and pick up some cheese. I know a certain 5 foot mouse named mickey that loves cheese, get Darcy and the 2 of you go see the mouse! If you can't stomach the wine grab some margarita's, that should help. you and darcy keep your chin up, your both great people




shoot if I didn't have a bunch of stuff due at work this week I would have hopped in the car yesterday and gone to disneyland.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yes, they are!! Darcy and I had some serious fun this weekend. Too bad Amy couldn't have joined in, but soon enough she'll be here!!! They both are great and they deserve the best a man has to offer!!
> 
> Andrea




I'm a dummy.  I should have packed up the car Friday and taken off to meet up with you guys.  I wasn't thinking.


----------



## disneydeb

black562 said:


> Hey all, happy Friday.  Three day weekend for me, gotta love those government holidays sometimes!!!
> 
> and its an i-tal-i-an holiday too!


----------



## disneydeb

ok my friends- here is a kinda sad/bittersweet/ kinda ghostly-halloween type story but it's true! My mom  was a full blooded sicillian. So Columbus Day was always celebrated in our house, And how did we celebrate? Ever since we were little, every columbus day we went to the apple orchard and picked the apples. and took the hayride  out to the fields and picked  out our pumpkins, then we'd go watch apple cider and caramel apples being made, and enjoy fresh cider and cinnamon doughnuts at the orchard,then we'd hurry home and mom would make spaghetti and meatballs and we'd have fresh apple crisp with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream or both! as my sisters and i got older and had kids of our own, we continued the tradition with mom. Then one night in the summer 8 years ago while we coming home from picking blueberrys, mom told us she had a dream of the lady in black and the lady in black told her that she was going to die when the apples came. what did that mean? The only thing that we could figure out was it must be on columbus day. we were real nervous when the fall came and when winter approached one of my sisters commented , "well i guess moms safe for this year" then she got sick ! we prayed real hard that we could have one more year with mom and we did but what a miserable, painful, confusing , year it was for mom and all of us, then when columbus day weekend rolled around we broke tradition and took the kids on saturday instead of monday as my sisters had plans, so on that saturday we took the kids to the orchard while mom was at home with one of my sisters and when we came back and i made spaghetti and meatballs and applecrisp, and fed her and everyone else, all 16 of us . then on that monday Columbus Day october 14, 2002 at 530 pm mom passed away, And tomorrow Columbus Day the tradition continues with another generation as i take my daughter and my grandson to the orchard, then come home and make an apple crisp.


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey girlie, of course we are here for you!! And I will continue to be, hopefully during lots of happy times ahead!!
> 
> Andrea



Here Here...I think we each need to buy her a beer!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Here you are! I realized that I hadn't seen any new posts in a while.  D'oh!


----------



## sand2270

disneydeb said:


> ok my friends- here is a kinda sad/bittersweet/ kinda ghostly-halloween type story but it's true! My mom  was a full blooded sicillian. So Columbus Day was always celebrated in our house, And how did we celebrate? Ever since we were little, every columbus day we went to the apple orchard and picked the apples. and took the hayride  out to the fields and picked  out our pumpkins, then we'd go watch apple cider and caramel apples being made, and enjoy fresh cider and cinnamon doughnuts at the orchard,then we'd hurry home and mom would make spaghetti and meatballs and we'd have fresh apple crisp with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream or both! as my sisters and i got older and had kids of our own, we continued the tradition with mom. Then one night in the summer 8 years ago while we coming home from picking blueberrys, mom told us she had a dream of the lady in black and the lady in black told her that she was going to die when the apples came. what did that mean? The only thing that we could figure out was it must be on columbus day. we were real nervous when the fall came and when winter approached one of my sisters commented , "well i guess moms safe for this year" then she got sick ! we prayed real hard that we could have one more year with mom and we did but what a miserable, painful, confusing , year it was for mom and all of us, then when columbus day weekend rolled around we broke tradition and took the kids on saturday instead of monday as my sisters had plans, so on that saturday we took the kids to the orchard while mom was at home with one of my sisters and when we came back and i made spaghetti and meatballs and applecrisp, and fed her and everyone else, all 16 of us . then on that monday Columbus Day october 14, 2002 at 530 pm mom passed away, And tomorrow Columbus Day the tradition continues with another generation as i take my daughter and my grandson to the orchard, then come home and make an apple crisp.



Thank you for sharing this with us DisneyDeb.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Here Here...I think we each need to buy her a beer!!!



Can you be here in an hour?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Can you be here in an hour?



Well gee, its short notice but I think I can call Pepper and have her fire up the jet...maybe 3 hours?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well gee, its short notice but I think I can call Pepper and have her fire up the jet...maybe 3 hours?



fine guess I can hold out for 3 hours...but hurry up!!!


----------



## buena vista

Deb, that was a great story. I'm sure your mom would love nothing more than for you to carry on that tradition. Thank you for sharing  ..be sure to share the apple crisp too! nom!!! I'll take mine with Breyers French vanilla .

Matty, good to see you on the boards again .. btw, I don't hold you responsible for Tampa's win last night .

Amy, I hope you know how much we all care. I'm pretty sure you do.  

Darcy, I'll go pick up some new running shoes on my way up to NH. I need something to motivate me to get back into long distance shape.. this may be it.

Time to watch the Pats.. have a good evening everyone


----------



## ttester9612

disneydeb said:


> ok my friends- here is a kinda sad/bittersweet/ kinda ghostly-halloween type story but it's true! My mom  was a full blooded sicillian. So Columbus Day was always celebrated in our house, And how did we celebrate? Ever since we were little, every columbus day we went to the apple orchard and picked the apples. and took the hayride  out to the fields and picked  out our pumpkins, then we'd go watch apple cider and caramel apples being made, and enjoy fresh cider and cinnamon doughnuts at the orchard,then we'd hurry home and mom would make spaghetti and meatballs and we'd have fresh apple crisp with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream or both! as my sisters and i got older and had kids of our own, we continued the tradition with mom. Then one night in the summer 8 years ago while we coming home from picking blueberrys, mom told us she had a dream of the lady in black and the lady in black told her that she was going to die when the apples came. what did that mean? The only thing that we could figure out was it must be on columbus day. we were real nervous when the fall came and when winter approached one of my sisters commented , "well i guess moms safe for this year" then she got sick ! we prayed real hard that we could have one more year with mom and we did but what a miserable, painful, confusing , year it was for mom and all of us, then when columbus day weekend rolled around we broke tradition and took the kids on saturday instead of monday as my sisters had plans, so on that saturday we took the kids to the orchard while mom was at home with one of my sisters and when we came back and i made spaghetti and meatballs and applecrisp, and fed her and everyone else, all 16 of us . then on that monday Columbus Day october 14, 2002 at 530 pm mom passed away, And tomorrow Columbus Day the tradition continues with another generation as i take my daughter and my grandson to the orchard, then come home and make an apple crisp.



That was a beautiful story and I'm happy to see that you are still caring on the tradition your mom started.  You don't see that in families any more.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Can you be here in an hour?



No he can't! But I can, literally!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneydeb said:


> ok my friends- here is a kinda sad/bittersweet/ kinda ghostly-halloween type story but it's true! My mom  was a full blooded sicillian. So Columbus Day was always celebrated in our house, And how did we celebrate? Ever since we were little, every columbus day we went to the apple orchard and picked the apples. and took the hayride  out to the fields and picked  out our pumpkins, then we'd go watch apple cider and caramel apples being made, and enjoy fresh cider and cinnamon doughnuts at the orchard,then we'd hurry home and mom would make spaghetti and meatballs and we'd have fresh apple crisp with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream or both! as my sisters and i got older and had kids of our own, we continued the tradition with mom. Then one night in the summer 8 years ago while we coming home from picking blueberrys, mom told us she had a dream of the lady in black and the lady in black told her that she was going to die when the apples came. what did that mean? The only thing that we could figure out was it must be on columbus day. we were real nervous when the fall came and when winter approached one of my sisters commented , "well i guess moms safe for this year" then she got sick ! we prayed real hard that we could have one more year with mom and we did but what a miserable, painful, confusing , year it was for mom and all of us, then when columbus day weekend rolled around we broke tradition and took the kids on saturday instead of monday as my sisters had plans, so on that saturday we took the kids to the orchard while mom was at home with one of my sisters and when we came back and i made spaghetti and meatballs and applecrisp, and fed her and everyone else, all 16 of us . then on that monday Columbus Day october 14, 2002 at 530 pm mom passed away, And tomorrow Columbus Day the tradition continues with another generation as i take my daughter and my grandson to the orchard, then come home and make an apple crisp.



That is so sad, yet such an awesome story filled with wonderful memories!! Have a great time tomorrow with the kids!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Matty, good to see you on the boards again .. btw, I don't hold you responsible for Tampa's win last night .
> 
> :




Ummm, yeah, about that...   Nice of you to let me off the hook for that!!  And thanks, it's good to see you too!! 

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Ummm, yeah, about that...   Nice of you to let me off the hook for that!!  And thanks, it's good to see you too!!
> 
> Andrea



Smart gal.. you know when to rub it in, and when not to


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> wow twice now you have given me flowers.  You are one up on the ex...oops did I let that slip.  Bad Amy.  Shouldn't say things like that.



You can say what you please, especially if it's true. People will just have to get over it!


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope that those who have a 3 day weekend enjoy it  I do not, but I like what I do  

Looking forward to the weekend and we have a cold front coming in this weekend (more a cool front). Hope it lingers for awhile. No worries to you northerners, lows in 60s they are saying.  

Amy... how ya doing? 

Have a great day everyone! 

*Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Morning everyone! Hope that those who have a 3 day weekend enjoy it  I do not, but I like what I do
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> *Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends



Sorry but am enjoying day 4 of a 4 day weekend!!! I like what I do too 

Only need the belated if you were sending this tomorrow-- Happy Turkey Day to fellow Cdn's and Happy Columbus Day to the red white and bluers'


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy, I'll go pick up some new running shoes on my way up to NH. I need something to motivate me to get back into long distance shape.. this may be it.



I got a run in while I had company and just got back from my run this morning.  I am determined to do this.  I wouldn't qualify on time either so we just might have to do the charitable thing.  My march half marathon will tell exactly what kind if shape I have worked up to and how much work I gotta do for the next year.  So I am totally serious.


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Smart gal.. you know when to rub it in, and when not to



Yeah, I've learned a lot in my 29 years!!   Although you deserved it after all the rubbing in you did!! And Darcy is to blame partially too, I haven't forgotten!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Morning everyone! Hope that those who have a 3 day weekend enjoy it  I do not, but I like what I do
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend and we have a cold front coming in this weekend (more a cool front). Hope it lingers for awhile. No worries to you northerners, lows in 60s they are saying.
> 
> Amy... how ya doing?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> *Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends




No 3 day weekend here either, but glad you are enjoying your job!!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I got a run in while I had company and just got back from my run this morning.  I am determined to do this.  I wouldn't qualify on time either so we just might have to do the charitable thing.  My march half marathon will tell exactly what kind if shape I have worked up to and how much work I gotta do for the next year.  So I am totally serious.



Building a good mileage base is so important. A good marathon training program takes at least 18 weeks and you should be able to run about 25-30 miles a week by the start of that. It's been long enough for me that I've sort of forgotten how much running a marathon really hurts .



MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I've learned a lot in my 29 years!!   Although you deserved it after all the rubbing in you did!! And Darcy is to blame partially too, I haven't forgotten!
> 
> Andrea



No argument from me .


----------



## ttester9612

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## stitch1986

ttester9612 said:


> How was everyone's weekend?



ok watched movies and watched football!!! how was yours?


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Sorry but am enjoying day 4 of a 4 day weekend!!! I like what I do too
> 
> Only need the belated if you were sending this tomorrow-- Happy Turkey Day to fellow Cdn's and Happy Columbus Day to the red white and bluers'



I was going with something that Jen2 said, where I thought it had already happened.   Thanks for the info


----------



## ttester9612

stitch1986 said:


> ok watched movies and watched football!!! how was yours?



Mind was great.  On Saturday meet others from the DisBoards (Glendamax, Candic30, Antss2001, Klofan, FoodRockSluve, DisGal520, MouseCop, WillCad, Sherries and Glenda's mom) in Baltimore.  We had a blast.  

My upstairs bathroom use to have wall paper, which was replaced 9 years ago with paint.  The ppl that did it for me did not do a very good job. The paint started to peel a few months later. A few weeks ago, my son and a friend, stripped the paint as much as they could. But they never finished the job.  So today I finished the sanding and putting the primer on.  Now I'm waiting to see if the primer will peel, if it does then I'll have to rethink what I'm going to do.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you beautiful DIS'ers!  
It is an absolutely gorgeous morning in Niagara Falls (slowwlllyyy I turn... ) with the leaves all changing to oranges and reds, and the temps close to 60 at 7am.  Can't complain at all!


----------



## Johnfish

Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.

John


----------



## PirateMel

Good morning eveyone.

Sucky four day weekend here, especially if you are a NE sports fan  

Okay to cheer me up here is the single digit banana dance - woo hoo

     
   ​
Happy belated Turkey day to our Northern friends.

Was out of DSL connection most of the weekend.


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John



Sorry to hear about your Job  

Keep the faith, when one door closes...you just never know.


----------



## ttester9612

John, sorry to hear about your job and company. As Mel said...when one door closes another will open...keep the faith. 

Mel, are you packed yet?  I'm not sad2:  Yep we're down to the single digits.....you do the  dance and I'll do the


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Good morning eveyone.
> 
> Sucky four day weekend here, especially if you are a NE sports fan
> 
> Okay to cheer me up here is the single digit banana dance - woo hoo
> 
> 
> ​
> Happy belated Turkey day to our Northern friends.
> 
> Was out of DSL connection most of the weekend.



Wooohoooo single digit dance time


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> John, sorry to hear about your job and company. As Mel said...when one door closes another will open...keep the faith.
> 
> Mel, are you packed yet?  I'm not sad2:  Yep we're down to the single digits.....you do the  dance and I'll do the



Of course she is packed...she learned from Me....Miss Teresa you better get moving on that packing..don't want the power to go out on you...lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done! I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John


 
John I'm so very sorry to hear this... my thoughts are with you along with prayers that you will find another job soon.  Take care my friend!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John




I am so sorry.  This economy sucks.  Good luck!


----------



## LindaR

John


----------



## disneydeb

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John



so sorry john. Here's sending you some pixie dust and a big hug


----------



## libertybell7

Hang tough John...


----------



## sand2270

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John



John I am so sorry, good luck.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Amy... how ya doing?



I'm ok...not doing cartwheels...but dealing


----------



## Ilivetogo

John -- SO sorry to hear about your job.   Over the past years, these job losses are just making me sick.  Hope you find something quickly!  

You asked ... here you go!!
http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.a...d=1&vw=b&AVSDM=2008-09-26+10:55:00&pg=1&seq=1


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I'm ok...not doing cartwheels...but dealing



   

I missed the call last night, but my mom told me today that my sister is getting a divorce. Please pray for her. She initiated I think (very certain) and she is a strong individual, but also include her husband and daughter (she is 23 tomorrow). 

John sorry to hear about the job. It isnt easy right now for many, and hopefully things will improve for everyone who is having a rough time. 

Kim!! nice to see you on the thread again  See you real soon chica! Did Noah have a good birthday??


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Of course she is packed...she learned from Me....Miss Teresa you better get moving on that packing..don't want the power to go out on you...lol



 I know I can't have a repeat.  My  and packing will be done this weekend. The suitcase will be placed at the front door ready for my flight on the 23rd.   I've learn from the best, Caite is the packing queen.. 



Kimmielee said:


> John I'm so very sorry to hear this... my thoughts are with you along with prayers that you will find another job soon.  Take care my friend!



 Hi Kimmie glad to see you back and posting.  You have been missed.


----------



## black562

Johnfish said:


> Well guys I am done!  I just got a call from my boss and my job will no longer exist (along with 1200 others) come January. Of course that means I have to cancel my trip. I just hope i can get back on my feet in this economy. Good luck to all those out there that find them selves in the same position.
> 
> John



So sorry for ya man...like they said, when one door closes, another opens.  In fact, sometimes more than one opens...just never know.  

Keep the faith, maybe you'll look back on this when you strike it rich and realize this was the best thing to happen...just as you're writting all your Dis friends free trip vouchers for WDW with all that money you made....


----------



## Johnfish

black562 said:


> So sorry for ya man...like they said, when one door closes, another opens.  In fact, sometimes more than one opens...just never know.
> 
> Keep the faith, maybe you'll look back on this when you strike it rich and realize this was the best thing to happen...just as you're writting all your Dis friends free trip vouchers for WDW with all that money you made....



Thanks to everyone for the kind words!  And thanks for the laugh Joe 

I do think this has happened for a reason (not just the bad economy) I have not bee too happy with the work or the hours. The only thing that kept me there was the money! Now I can go out and look for a job with decent hours and start having a life again.

I am reminded of a saying... This too shall pass!

Dang I really wanted to go on that trip in December though!

John


----------



## Johnfish

Ilivetogo said:


> John -- SO sorry to hear about your job.   Over the past years, these job losses are just making me sick.  Hope you find something quickly!
> 
> You asked ... here you go!!
> http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.a...d=1&vw=b&AVSDM=2008-09-26+10:55:00&pg=1&seq=1



Thanks soo much Kris!!! I will look into this!

John


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone! Hope that you are all doing well this morning. Little too early for me to be up, but was asked to be at a meeting this morning....


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Kim!! nice to see you on the thread again  See you real soon chica! Did Noah have a good birthday??


 


ttester9612 said:


> Hi Kimmie glad to see you back and posting. You have been missed.


 
 Hi there my friends... I figured it was safe since it's the drama free thread  and I was logged in searching for journal pages to make for Noah.  I saw a thread about an adult asking if they should go to MNSSHP and I couldn't resist but throw my 2 cents in!  Then I saw John's post and felt the need to reach out to an old friend.  

Anywho... today is SINGLE DIGITS for us!!          Woooo Hoooo!!!

I can't wait to see everyone at MNSSHP!! Bob, Cait, Mel, Teresa and Sha! I'm soooo bummed to have missed Carrie and Kayla but LOVED the pics during their trip! Noah was so jealous!

A few friends of mine are joining us at MNSSHP (they live in Tampa) and of course... we have a whole week with Paula and E!  Noah and E have decided they are going to ride EE 99 times!!  I also have plans to meet up with Bren too... It's going to be a great trip!  


Kimmie update: Work is scary... the "Bailout"... don't get me started... My staff of 80 (1 year ago) is now 30 and I don't know how long I can keep all of them. I'm now dating a wonderful man , Noah turned 9 and I turned 47  and all my friends are incredibly jealous of this trip!! They don't "get" how much fun Disney is for BOTH of us... until it gets close to the time to leave... then they all want to be packed in my suitcase!  

See you real soon!


----------



## PirateMel

Okay TT, here we go - need to get myself motivated today  

    
   ​
Looking forward to seeing awesome people and Mickey!  

Tom -


----------



## buena vista

Sha, prayers for your sister and family. Divorce isn't easy even if it's the right thing for everyone.

John, good luck with the transition. I remember going through a jobless period during a recession and while it wasn't easy, it ultimately resulted in my having the dream job/career I have now. I hope you find your calling on the other side.  

Kimmie, very glad to see your posts again. I think you were a regular when I first joined DIS. It's always good to see good people around here .



PirateMel said:


> Okay TT, here we go - need to get myself motivated today
> 
> 
> ​
> Looking forward to seeing awesome people and Mickey!
> 
> Tom -



Mel, I really don't know what to say about that.. I guess I'm just glad I had to miss the game last night because of rehearsal. At least I had a productive evening and not a frustrating one. I think the way the Rays are playing, they could beat the Patriots.. and no, I'm not mixing my metaphors..

I'm glad you have a trip to look forward to!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Hi there my friends... I figured it was safe since it's the drama free thread  and I was logged in searching for journal pages to make for Noah.  I saw a thread about an adult asking if they should go to MNSSHP and I couldn't resist but throw my 2 cents in!  Then I saw John's post and felt the need to reach out to an old friend.
> 
> Anywho... today is SINGLE DIGITS for us!!          Woooo Hoooo!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone at MNSSHP!! Bob, Cait, Mel, Teresa and Sha! I'm soooo bummed to have missed Carrie and Kayla but LOVED the pics during their trip! Noah was so jealous!
> 
> A few friends of mine are joining us at MNSSHP (they live in Tampa) and of course... we have a whole week with Paula and E!  Noah and E have decided they are going to ride EE 99 times!!  I also have plans to meet up with Bren too... It's going to be a great trip!
> 
> 
> Kimmie update: Work is scary... the "Bailout"... don't get me started... My staff of 80 (1 year ago) is now 30 and I don't know how long I can keep all of them. I'm now dating a wonderful man , Noah turned 9 and I turned 47  and all my friends are incredibly jealous of this trip!! They don't "get" how much fun Disney is for BOTH of us... until it gets close to the time to leave... then they all want to be packed in my suitcase!
> 
> See you real soon!



WoooooHoooo Miss Kim.....are we there yet?  Are you and Noah packed....some mail heading your way...Paula's too.  Suitcase is packed by the door, just have to put my book and camera in the carry on with my planning folder and I am good to go.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

PirateMel said:


> Good morning eveyone.
> 
> *Sucky four day weekend here, especially if you are a NE sports fan *
> 
> Okay to cheer me up here is the single digit banana dance - woo hoo
> 
> 
> ​
> Happy belated Turkey day to our Northern friends.
> 
> Was out of DSL connection most of the weekend.



So true Mel.     What the heck happened to us?  Believe it or not..I'm still holding out hope, lol call me crazy.


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> So true Mel.     What the heck happened to us?  Believe it or not..I'm still holding out hope, lol call me crazy.



I am still suffering SB hangover - i think the hope is now gone - for both.
Hockey anyone????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> I am still suffering SB hangover - i think the hope is now gone - for both.
> Hockey anyone????




I love Hockey... how bout them Sabres?

Oh wait.. wrong city...
as usual...

 

sorry..love y'all


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I love Hockey... how bout them Sabres?
> 
> Oh wait.. wrong city...
> as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry..love y'all



Let's go Buffalo - been there 
All Hockey is good (except maybe Montreal)


----------



## Emtgirljen

PirateMel said:


> I am still suffering SB hangover - i think the hope is now gone - for both.
> Hockey anyone????



Woo hoo, hockey!  
Go Wings!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Let's go Buffalo - been there
> All Hockey is good (except maybe Montreal)



Agreed!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.  Did you have an enjoyable day.

My car is fixed, at least they couldn't find anything wrong with the brakes.  don't know why that darn ABS light came on yesterday .  Oh well, I'll just drive very carefully just in case....want to make it to Disney safe next week.  Good thing I'm flying.

Yea Mel, Kimmie, Caite, Bob and Sha....we're getting closer...
         can't wait to see everyone again and finally meet Kimmie..


----------



## libertybell7

Theresa,
Maybe your brake fluid was a little low...Just a guess, but I have seen it happen more than once before...Anyhoo at least it's fixed


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Thursday everyone

Here we go Woo hoo 
    
  ​
One more week


----------



## princssdisnygina

Hello everyone!  I have never been in this thread before and thought I would join you all!  I am definitely single (divorced) and have quite the LOVE for Disney!  Staying at the WL with the parents and sister in December then taking a Disney Cruise!  Cant wait!  Just wanted to say hello to everyone!


----------



## Ilivetogo

WELCOME!

Single, 46/f from PA (near Philly) and headin' to WDW for Christmas   this year!!!  Woo hoo!!!


Oh ... by the way ... GO FLYERS!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> Woo hoo, hockey!
> Go Wings!


 
I'm with YOU Jen!!  *GO WINGS!!!*



ttester9612 said:


> Yea Mel, Kimmie, Caite, Bob and Sha....we're getting closer... can't wait to see everyone again and finally meet Kimmie..


 
I'm very excited as well Teresa! It's been a long time coming!!   



PirateMel said:


> Happy Thursday everyone
> 
> Here we go Woo hoo
> 
> ​
> One more week


 
I'll see your 7 dancing bananas and raise it to 8 dancing smilies since we are coming in on the night of the 24th...         



princssdisnygina said:


> Hello everyone! I have never been in this thread before and thought I would join you all! I am definitely single (divorced) and have quite the LOVE for Disney! Staying at the WL with the parents and sister in December then taking a Disney Cruise! Cant wait! Just wanted to say hello to everyone!


 



Welcome Gina!! You will enjoy this group - they are a great bunch of people! How awesome for your December trip and your Disney Cruise. There is NOTHING like it... I've done 2 and wish I was planning a third.  Are you doing Disney first, then the cruise?  Wonder or Magic?


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> I'm with YOU Jen!!  *GO WINGS!!!*



This is my theme song for this fall: 

Me work hard 5 days a week
Sweeping garbage from the street
Come home not want book to read
Not 'nuff pictures for me see
Sit right down in favourite chair
Wearing only underwear
Favourite night is Saturday night
'Cause me can watch hockey fights
Me Like Hockey!, Me like Hockey!

Me not like pro basketball
'Cause me short and they all tall
Baseball slow like Forest Gump
'cept when Robbie spits on ump
Wrestlemania not so great
Me like to see Hulk Hogan skate
TV soccer not that hot
You play bad then you get shot
Me Like Hockey! Me like Hockey!

Swedish players must be geeks
'Cause they still got own real teeth
Not like Finnish players names
What's a Teemu anyways?
Russians worse in history
Got stupid names like Valery
Me like Sergei Federov
Me like him more if head were off
ha! ha! ha!
Me Like Hockey! Me Like Hockey!
Me Like Hockey! We like Hockey!

Please Mr. Linesman let the players
fight (x 4)
Let them Fight! (x 7)

Friends come over put game on
Argue then we lay bets down
Got bag of chips and case of Bud
Should last till end of first period
But Yankees they win the World Cup,
Me think they cheat, use glowing puck.
Maybe if we want to win-der,
Maybe we should play in winter!
Me Like Hockey! (x 4)
Yeah!!!!!

("Me Like Hockey" by The Arrogant Worms)


----------



## Kimmielee

I can hear you singing it Jen...


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> I can hear you singing it Jen...



LOL... it's going through my head now!


----------



## PirateMel

Emtgirljen said:


> This is my theme song for this fall:
> 
> Me work hard 5 days a week
> Sweeping garbage from the street
> Come home not want book to read
> Not 'nuff pictures for me see
> Sit right down in favourite chair
> Wearing only underwear
> Favourite night is Saturday night
> 'Cause me can watch hockey fights
> Me Like Hockey!, Me like Hockey!
> 
> Me not like pro basketball
> 'Cause me short and they all tall
> Baseball slow like Forest Gump
> 'cept when Robbie spits on ump
> Wrestlemania not so great
> Me like to see Hulk Hogan skate
> TV soccer not that hot
> You play bad then you get shot
> Me Like Hockey! Me like Hockey!
> 
> Swedish players must be geeks
> 'Cause they still got own real teeth
> Not like Finnish players names
> What's a Teemu anyways?
> Russians worse in history
> Got stupid names like Valery
> Me like Sergei Federov
> Me like him more if head were off
> ha! ha! ha!
> Me Like Hockey! Me Like Hockey!
> Me Like Hockey! We like Hockey!
> 
> Please Mr. Linesman let the players
> fight (x 4)
> Let them Fight! (x 7)
> 
> Friends come over put game on
> Argue then we lay bets down
> Got bag of chips and case of Bud
> Should last till end of first period
> But Yankees they win the World Cup,
> Me think they cheat, use glowing puck.
> Maybe if we want to win-der,
> Maybe we should play in winter!
> Me Like Hockey! (x 4)
> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> ("Me Like Hockey" by The Arrogant Worms)



OMG     

I will have to make a copy of this for my Brother.


----------



## buena vista

OMG Jen  ... I had to look this one up on you tube. I'm still laughing  

I watched Slap Shot again last week (for the umpteenth time.. Paul Newman  ) and spent a moment reliving my younger days when every guy around here wanted to be Bobby Orr.

I'll never forget the 5am hockey games, and my parents setting the alarm clock at o'dark hundred every morning to flood a rink out in our backyard so we could learn how to skate. Great times .


----------



## Kimmielee

buena vista said:


> Kimmie, very glad to see your posts again. I think you were a regular when I first joined DIS. It's always good to see good people around here .


 
Thanks  ... it's been a long time and I've missed the old gang for sure!  Today, I'm "working" from home. Yeah... really, I'm hiding while I make some decisions about staffing adjustments, yet again... it's been a rollercoaster of a year in the mortgage business. 

I had a staff of 80 this time last year and doing 100 - 115 loans a day. Now we are lucky to do 30. It was hard, after being an underwriter for so long... to see the direction that Fannie and Freddie were headed - the loans that they were auto approving - it was crazy. 

Unfortunately, many of the mortgage insurance companies got taken along for the ride. Now, at least, we have put our foot down (FINALLY) and loans that were approved a year ago don't have a shot to get approved today. Changes continue to happen, tightening of the guidelines is an ongoing process but all in all, I'm seeing the reforms coming from the mortgage insurance companies, not from Fannie, Freddie or the Lenders. 

WE (the mortgage insurance companies) are driving the credit score requirements UP, the loan to values DOWN and the debt to income ratios DOWN. When I started in this business in 1984, debt ratios couldn't exceed 36%. Prior to the failure of the subprime market, Fannie would go as high as 70 - 75% and Freddie, on certain loans had NO CEILING! 

I've watched our requirement drop from "accepting whatever Fannie and Freddie allowed" to 65% to 55% and shortly we'll drop to 45%. I feel that it's finally coming down to a reasonable debt load. I wouldn't doubt that we'll see 36% as the max debt load someday again. Ok... sorry, there's my soap box for the day.


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> OMG Jen  ... I had to look this one up on you tube. I'm still laughing
> 
> I watched Slap Shot again last week (for the umpteenth time.. Paul Newman  ) and spent a moment reliving my younger days when every guy around here wanted to be Bobby Orr.
> 
> I'll never forget the 5am hockey games, and my parents setting the alarm clock at o'dark hundred every morning to flood a rink out in our backyard so we could learn how to skate. Great times .



I love the Arrogant Worms, they have some great songs... The Last Saskatchewan Pirate, and the RCMP Song are two other really funny ones.


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> WE (the mortgage insurance companies) are driving the credit score requirements UP, the loan to values DOWN and the debt to income ratios DOWN. When I started in this business in 1984, debt ratios couldn't exceed 36%. Prior to the failure of the subprime market, Fannie would go as high as 70 - 75% and Freddie, on certain loans had NO CEILING!




I think Greenspan once described it as "irrational exuberance", although I think he was talking about the equities market at the time. I think the same goes for any market though.. ultimately when the bubble bursts, fundmamental principles will prevail. It's good to see responsible lending practices returning, although it's really sad that so many people got hurt and will continue to hurt as this continues to shake out. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Johnfish

Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.

Does anyone else think I am nuts?

John


----------



## Kimmielee

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John


 
Nuts?  Nope... you have to do what is best for you.  Rumor has it that there is a big announcement coming on 10-31 for the client site that I manage.  I've made everyone promise to NOT text me, NOT call me, DO NOT tell me anything while I'm on vacation!!

I'll find out when I get home on the 2nd.  Hey, if I have a job great... if I don't... I'll deal with it and perhaps that's my sign to move to FL earlier than 2010!

Enjoy your trip... there's all sorts of ways to cut back while there... it doesn't take a ton of money to enjoy the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## Ilivetogo

I don't think you're nuts either.  I have the same mentality.  We're going for Christmas   week and we have not changed our plans.  The only difference this year is that we're going to have an "adventure" and go on the train this time ... the airfares are through the roof right now.  Other than the extra time spent in travel, we kinda think it'll be a fun adventure to take the train.  So, anything to save $$ here and there ... but I wouldn't want to cancel either!!  


(When ya going?)


----------



## Johnfish

Kimmielee said:


> Nuts?  Nope... you have to do what is best for you.  Rumor has it that there is a big announcement coming on 10-31 for the client site that I manage.  I've made everyone promise to NOT text me, NOT call me, DO NOT tell me anything while I'm on vacation!!
> 
> I'll find out when I get home on the 2nd.  Hey, if I have a job great... if I don't... I'll deal with it and perhaps that's my sign to move to FL earlier than 2010!
> 
> Enjoy your trip... there's all sorts of ways to cut back while there... it doesn't take a ton of money to enjoy the Happiest Place on Earth!




Thanks Kimmie!!

I am going on the dining plan and saving a lot that way. As fornot being told. I feel bad for my boss. He had to contact one of our techs while she was on her honeymoon with the bad news. He was going to wait but the company is making some additional positions available in another factory. The dead line to apply is next week and she would not be home until after the dead line. This whole thing really sucks!  (excuse my french)  Well at least I have disney to look forward to!

John


----------



## Johnfish

Ilivetogo said:


> I don't think you're nuts either.  I have the same mentality.  We're going for Christmas   week and we have not changed our plans.  The only difference this year is that we're going to have an "adventure" and go on the train this time ... the airfares are through the roof right now.  Other than the extra time spent in travel, we kinda think it'll be a fun adventure to take the train.  So, anything to save $$ here and there ... but I wouldn't want to cancel either!!
> 
> 
> (When ya going?)



Hi Kris I am going the 11th to the 16th. I got an awesome airfare back August of 185 RT from richmond. Another reason I dont want to cancel.

John


----------



## buena vista

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John





Kimmielee said:


> Nuts?  Nope... you have to do what is best for you.  Rumor has it that there is a big announcement coming on 10-31 for the client site that I manage.  I've made everyone promise to NOT text me, NOT call me, DO NOT tell me anything while I'm on vacation!!
> 
> I'll find out when I get home on the 2nd.  Hey, if I have a job great... if I don't... I'll deal with it and perhaps that's my sign to move to FL earlier than 2010!
> 
> Enjoy your trip... there's all sorts of ways to cut back while there... it doesn't take a ton of money to enjoy the Happiest Place on Earth!



Well said. I'd say that unless the trip is going to put you under a lot of additional stress, you're probably doing the right thing by going. I find that being there sparks my imagination and helps me put things in perspective. Obviously if going will add stress to your life, then you should reconsider. Otherwise, you should enjoy the opportunity to be there.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> perhaps that's my sign to move to FL earlier than 2010!



I'm formulating a moving plan as well... it's very nebulous at the moment, but I think I might set a deadline too, because if I don't, I'll never do anything about it!  Cait dubbed it "Operation Happiest Place on Earth"!   2010 sounds like a good time to shoot for.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John



I agree with everyone else John.  I think you should go if it is not going to place unneeded financial burdens on you.  However if you are still renting the car you ought to consider Magical Express.  It would save some duckies. . .

And, we will see you there.


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John



NOPE - just do it, life is way to short (but that is just my two cents)


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for the encouragement Darcy! I am not sure if it will cause a hardship. It wont right now that is why I am going LOL. I am going to have a tough time giving up a car I will have to see what it will cost me. I just dont like the buses!  i am looking forward to meeting you and everyone else who will be there at that time!

John


----------



## Ilivetogo

John - I don't know how you managed to get $185 airfare, but from Philly, I haven't been able to get it down below $340 ish.  And that's a GOOD price I've found.  I'm continually checking, just in case something pops up just below $200, in which case we would switch to flying, but I haven't seen it yet!

Didn't know you were planning on going down there for good!   (I'm new around here) I am planning to head down there for good myself!  Maybe 2010 or shortly thereafter.  That's my goal.  Wanna be a CM some day (maybe in an office?:confused3 )


----------



## Johnfish

I would love to work down there but i dont have plans to move there yet. I believe Kimmie is the one going in 2010. I am planning to put in an application there and at Universal. Then I can write off part of my trip as a job search expense and who knows maybe I will get lucky!!!

John


----------



## Kimmielee

Some of you may remember that the ability for us to take this Halloween trip was contingent on Noah remaining as HEALTHY as possible and not miss any of the MEAP tests (Michigan Educational Assessment Program) that are being held this week and next.   

So far... so good!!   He's made it through the first two and there is only one more to go!  Next Tuesday is the critical one too... if he misses it the makeup day is Monday, the 27th... and guess where we'll be??  

The Happiest Place on Earth!!!!


----------



## LindaR

Hey John! I will add my two cents (add ALL that together and you may end up wealthy!) and agree with everyone else. Go, go, GO!!!

This is something for YOU. Oh, you can rationalize all the stuff about using that money for future bills....but think of this trip as the equivalent of seeing a therapist! Mickey Mouse is your therapist and this is money well spent on your health. Your mental health!


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm formulating a moving plan as well... it's very nebulous at the moment, but I think I might set a deadline too, because if I don't, I'll never do anything about it!  Cait dubbed it "Operation Happiest Place on Earth"!   2010 sounds like a good time to shoot for.



Does this make me the welcoming committee??? Then as you each arrive to live in FL you have to help welcome others???

Im sleepy... i want to go to bed... I cant... Im watching the game (and well... nevermind... those who know.. know  )


John... ditto what others said


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John



No you are not NUTS....especially since you already have it paid for. You should enjoy because you never know when it will be you last.

Also on a selfness note, I'm happy because you can still go on TOT with me to hold me down when we DROP ...    Thanks John


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> No you are not NUTS....especially since you already have it paid for. You should enjoy because you never know when it will be you last.
> 
> Also on a selfness note, I'm happy because you can still go on TOT with me to hold me down when we DROP ... Thanks John


 
Hey Teresa... will you hold ME down???    It's the one ride that both Noah and Ethan say... *NO WAY*... Paula says she's going to get me on it for sure!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Teresa... will you hold ME down???    It's the one ride that both Noah and Ethan say... *NO WAY*... Paula says she's going to get me on it for sure!



I was forced on it back in May....I hated it....just didn't like the feeling of my butt leaving the seat.   Mel, Timmy and others are determined to get me on it again in a few days...(yea right!)....I need someone to hold be down.  At least John offered to do just that when we're there in December. Now if I can get the nerve to go on it again.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Im sleepy... i want to go to bed... I cant... Im watching the game (and well... nevermind... those who know.. know  )


 
Talk about a tease post!!  Read my new scrolling tag...


----------



## dismem98

Johnfish said:


> Speaking of "irrational exuberance" for better or worse I did not cancel my Disney trip for December. It may be financially irresponsible but after the week of stress I have had about losing my job in January I feel I deserve it. With the job market and economy being what it is it may be along time before I get the chance to get to Disney again.
> 
> Does anyone else think I am nuts?
> 
> John



Hey John,

I too think you should go.  Seems the economy will benefit and so will you.  
Also, maybe there will be a bailout extension that will have a loop hole for all that go to Disney!!   

Besides, Teresa and the rest really need you on TOT.   

In a serious mote...hope it all works out for you.  Nothing worse than losing your job.  
When it happened to me about 10 years ago, it turned out for the best.  
I discovered my passion and now make a nice living doing what I love.

Really hope it works out for you as well.

Patty


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Teresa... will you hold ME down???    It's the one ride that both Noah and Ethan say... *NO WAY*... Paula says she's going to get me on it for sure!



I was really really nervous the first time I rode it, now we ride it multiple times in a visit.  It's really fun, even though our last ride this past trip was the first time I was able to do the drop without holding on to anything!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> I was really really nervous the first time I rode it, now we ride it multiple times in a visit. It's really fun, even though our last ride this past trip was the first time I was able to do the drop without holding on to anything!


 
I'm going to THINK about trying it this time!   What happened to our Wings last night my dear?  4-3 in OT?   

Ok, happier note... ONLY 7 days to go!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Talk about a tease post!!  Read my new scrolling tag...



but I didnt edit the post this time, so wouldnt work


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> I'm going to THINK about trying it this time!   What happened to our Wings last night my dear?  4-3 in OT?
> 
> Ok, happier note... ONLY 7 days to go!!



I missed most of the game because I was watching House and Grey's Anatomy, but I flipped it on just as they were going into overtime... 27 seconds in... grr!  Stupid Vancouver!


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Teresa... will you hold ME down???    It's the one ride that both Noah and Ethan say... *NO WAY*... Paula says she's going to get me on it for sure!



I dreaded if for years, now I LOVE this ride, thanks to Steve 

Will be okay, like BTM in the dark


----------



## PirateMel

Wooo Hooo - Happy Friday everyone

Here I go       

Wow went to bed in the 7th (0-7) and BAM!  

Sox are still alive -


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Darcy! I am not sure if it will cause a hardship. It wont right now that is why I am going LOL. I am going to have a tough time giving up a car I will have to see what it will cost me. I just dont like the buses!  i am looking forward to meeting you and everyone else who will be there at that time!
> 
> John



You are just spoiled with the car.  The rest of us (well except for those that drive down or Buena Vista, who rents so he can play golf as often as possible) use the bus system and just figure it into our trip.  The only thing I don't like about ME is having to leave on the last day 3 hrs early.  It has never taken me more than 45 minutes to get to my gate.  Usually more like 20 minutes so then I spend a lot of time sitting around with my laptop in hand posting on the DISboards. Since you are staying at POP, you have one of the best bus services as it has its own dedicated bus service.  But hey, to each his own.  I'll be at French Quarter so if you are giving rides. . .ya know. . .


----------



## Johnfish

ttester9612 said:


> No you are not NUTS....especially since you already have it paid for. You should enjoy because you never know when it will be you last.
> 
> Also on a selfness note, I'm happy because you can still go on TOT with me to hold me down when we DROP ...    Thanks John



Ok i will hold you down! Anyone else need to be held down?  I will be glad to oblige!  LOL

Actually Teresa you need to try not holding on! Throw your hands in the air! Scream like a little girl!!  Its FUN!!!

John


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Ok i will hold you down! Anyone else need to be held down?  I will be glad to oblige!  LOL
> 
> Actually Teresa you need to try not holding on! Throw your hands in the air! Scream like a little girl!!  Its FUN!!!
> 
> John



Honey, never hold me down.  I purposfully try to find a way to loosen the belt.


----------



## Johnfish

nurse.darcy said:


> You are just spoiled with the car.  The rest of us (well except for those that drive down or Buena Vista, who rents so he can play golf as often as possible) use the bus system and just figure it into our trip.  The only thing I don't like about ME is having to leave on the last day 3 hrs early.  It has never taken me more than 45 minutes to get to my gate.  Usually more like 20 minutes so then I spend a lot of time sitting around with my laptop in hand posting on the DISboards. Since you are staying at POP, you have one of the best bus services as it has its own dedicated bus service.  But hey, to each his own.  I'll be at French Quarter so if you are giving rides. . .ya know. . .



Hi Darcy,

I am actaully going to be staying at All Stars Music. I was originally at pop but couldnt get the code that saved me 250 dollars. I may end up using the saveings on a rental. But then again maybe i will use the buses. Havent deciced yet!

John


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Hi Darcy,
> 
> I am actaully going to be staying at All Stars Music. I was originally at pop but couldnt get the code that saved me 250 dollars. I may end up using the saveings on a rental. But then again maybe i will use the buses. Havent deciced yet!
> 
> John



John, I will be at French Quarter most or all of your trip.  I am PM ing you my phone number so you can figure out where everyone is.  I think T and the gang are going to be at pop. your call sweetie.


----------



## sand2270

Ok...I just changed our trip from May 2-11 to May 29-Jun 8.  Eesh, I hope I made the right decision.  I am really worried about crowd levels, however this way I don't have to pull my DD out of school.  

Now I have to redo my banner...poor Pooh Bear is never gonna make any progress lol.


----------



## libertybell7

Pooh is a good man...Im sure he will understand...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Pooh is a good man...Im sure he will understand...




LOL thanks.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Ok...I just changed our trip from May 2-11 to May 29-Jun 8.  Eesh, I hope I made the right decision.  I am really worried about crowd levels, however this way I don't have to pull my DD out of school.
> 
> Now I have to redo my banner...poor Pooh Bear is never gonna make any progress lol.



Aww, Pooh will make it home eventually.  Then you'll have to start him all over again for the fall trip.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, Pooh will make it home eventually.  Then you'll have to start him all over again for the fall trip.




I notice you have a Vegas ticker too...mine is one day ahead of yours HAHA!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I notice you have a Vegas ticker too...mine is one day ahead of yours HAHA!



Well of course.......I have to let you get the room ready for me now don't I?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well of course.......I have to let you get the room ready for me now don't I?



you mean hang the curtain between the beds??  

Put my mace spray in the nightstand??


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> you mean hang the curtain between the beds??
> 
> Put my mace spray in the nightstand??


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


>



I enjoy making men cry


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I enjoy making men cry



Wow, that was mean...guess I'll be giving these flowers to someone else!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Wow, that was mean...guess I'll be giving these flowers to someone else!!!



you know I was kidding...


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> you know I was kidding...



Aww, I know...here you go.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, I know...here you go.



I also enjoy guilting men into getting me flowers.  

   

Sorry J...you know I am teasing you.  If I didn't like you so much I wouldn't give you such a hard time.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Sorry J...you know I am teasing you.  If I didn't like you so much I wouldn't give you such a hard time.



Ya know...five weeks and you're SO gonna get it.


----------



## libertybell7

OK you two...Cut it out!....Remember that we love Disney....And by no means are we to talk about being happy... And by the way ....look below at my ticker....


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> OK you two...Cut it out!....Remember that we love Disney....And by no means are we to talk about being happy... And by the way ....look below at my ticker....



Thanks for rubbing it in Shawn...especially because I moved my trip out 4 more weeks!! Geez


----------



## libertybell7

Oh sure now its my fault....Whatever....I do hope that you and your daughter will have the best time ever.... 

I know that my ticker is short.... 

But hey I was kinda shoved into it...(and why would we ever complain?)

Its only a 3 day trip but it will be so awesome....(Thank's Patty)...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Oh sure now its my fault....Whatever....I do hope that you and your daughter will have the best time ever....
> 
> I know that my ticker is short....
> 
> But hey I was kinda shoved into it...(and why would we ever complain?)
> 
> Its only a 3 day trip but it will be so awesome....(Thank's Patty)...



so many things I want to say about the short ticker comment...and so many things I shouldn't say.   

Seriously though I hope you guys have a blast.  I was going over the plan (the plan being the extensive excel spreadsheet I am using to plan the trip) with my daughter tonight.  She is so much more easy going than me, "whatever you want to do mommy...I have never been there so you plan it out".  LOL


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> OK you two...Cut it out!....Remember that we love Disney....And by no means are we to talk about being happy... And by the way ....look below at my ticker....



No, we can't be happy, that wouldn't be cool  

Amy, glad to hear you made a decision about your trip. I've been at that time and the crowds are a little bigger, but not enough to worry about. You will have a great time I'm sure  

Shawn, who are you going to WDW with? 

(edited by me (shawn)...

Bad duckie.....

See you all on the 27th...


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> No, we can't be happy, that wouldn't be cool
> 
> Amy, glad to hear you made a decision about your trip. I've been at that time and the crowds are a little bigger, but not enough to worry about. You will have a great time I'm sure
> 
> Shawn, who are you going to WDW with?
> 
> (edited by me (shawn)...
> 
> Bad duckie.....
> 
> See you all on the 27th...



btw duckie...sorry about shawn's short ticker.

ok i went there...couldn't help it, you set it up so nicely. LOL


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> btw duckie...sorry about shawn's short ticker.
> 
> ok i went there...couldn't help it, you set it up so nicely. LOL



Sigh, sorry guys, I can't take her anywhere.

She's SO going to get it in a few weeks...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Sigh, sorry guys, I can't take her anywhere.
> 
> She's SO going to get it in a few weeks...



you keep saying I am going to get it.  What is "it"?  What exactly is "it" that I am going to get?  A present?  Joe did you buy me a present?  Aww you shouldn't have!!  It better be good.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> you keep saying I am going to get it.  What is "it"?  What exactly is "it" that I am going to get?  A present?  Joe did you buy me a present?  Aww you shouldn't have!!  It better be good.



Umm, yeah...a present, is that what you want to call it?


----------



## libertybell7

My duck has been into the rum.....And hey by the way where did all of the rum go?...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> My duck has been into the rum.....And hey by the way where did all of the rum go?...



But why is the rum gone?


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> My duck has been into the rum.....And hey by the way where did all of the rum go?...



I bet duck infused with rum is quite good.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I bet duck infused with rum is quite good.



Duckie, she's being a brat.  I think I'm going to have to send her to her room!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> btw duckie...sorry about shawn's short ticker.
> 
> ok i went there...couldn't help it, you set it up so nicely. LOL



     

He walked away, I got my laptop back.

Yes we are the dork couple who sits next to each other on the couch, each with their own laptop  

Not going to comment on the short ticker, I would be in so much trouble  

You guys are a blast, hope we get to meet up some day.......

Oh, forgot this   

Rum? where?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Duckie, she's being a brat.  I think I'm going to have to send her to her room!!!




I personally have been infused with beer tonight.   Now my screen name is based on Sandy the Squirrel from SpongeBob.  Somehow I don't think squirrel infused with beer is quite as good.

And Joe...you are not the boss of me.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I personally have been infused with beer tonight.   Now my screen name is based on Sandy the Squirrel from SpongeBob.  Somehow I don't think squirrel infused with beer is quite as good.
> 
> And Joe...you are not the boss of me.



You act as if going to your room was a bad thing...


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> He walked away, I got my laptop back.
> 
> Yes we are the dork couple who sits next to each other on the couch, each with their own laptop
> 
> Not going to comment on the short ticker, I would be in so much trouble
> 
> You guys are a blast, hope we get to meet up some day.......
> 
> Oh, forgot this
> 
> Rum? where?



LOL thanks.  Would love to meet you guys...build a slushie tower...haven't done that yet 



black562 said:


> You act as if going to your room was a bad thing...



Not at all.


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> I personally have been infused with beer tonight.   Now my screen name is based on Sandy the Squirrel from SpongeBob.  Somehow I don't think squirrel infused with beer is quite as good.
> 
> And Joe...you are not the boss of me.



Oh I have 3 kids, I know all about Sandy from Sponge Bob. Never thought about her infused with beer  

Shawn is now cooking for the dogs. Yep, cooking for the dogs. OK I do the same thing, but he is doing it at midnight, so I can make fun  

When he sees I've been posting I might get in trouble again, duckie tends to post after getting into the rum.....

We would have a blast Joe and Amy, slushie towers are a lot of fun


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning DISpeeps.  Hope everyone is well in the world.  Up way too early today, but went to bed fairly early and since I have to work tonight its all good.


----------



## dismem98

libertybell7 said:


> Oh sure now its my fault....Whatever....I do hope that you and your daughter will have the best time ever....
> 
> I know that my ticker is short....
> 
> But hey I was kinda shoved into it...(and why would we ever complain?)
> 
> Its only a 3 day trip but it will be so awesome....(Thank's Patty)...




Happy it all worked out and you'll be there 4 nights...whooo hoooo.

Can't wait to see you and Jill again    

Patty


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning to all you beautiful DIS'ers! I am enjoying my weekend at work, daydreaming about two weeks from now when I will be at the World!  I have been successful in keeping the secret, Tawney doesn't have any idea what I am planning and I can't wait for the morning after Halloween when I wake her up early and tell her!   I think she is going to really love trying the food from around the world and I can't wait to take her to experience some new atractions that she has never been to before like the movie in France, and the American Experience.  
Well, I hope everyone has a nice Saturday!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Let me be the first to say *GO BOSTON*

After that nail biter the other night, I've got my fingers crossed for a win tonight and forcing a game 7


----------



## Johnfish

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to say *GO BOSTON*
> 
> After that nail biter the other night, I've got my fingers crossed for a win tonight and forcing a game 7



My dad feels the same way!! He has been a Boston fan for 80 some years. I was so happy for him when they won the WS.

Hope everyone has a great day! I will be spending it preparing resumes.

One of my coworkers is throwing an Octoberfest party tonite. I am looking forward to it. I just wish I had a designated driver. I guess I wont be drinking too much!

John


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I don't know about squirrel with beer, but I know chicken with beer, and cheddar soup with beer are great!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone. 

I just have 5 more days before I get to see Mickey.....     

Mel are you PACKED!!!!!!   Unfortunately I'm not.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> I just have 5 more days before I get to see Mickey.....
> 
> Mel are you PACKED!!!!!!   Unfortunately I'm not.



     

All packed - the suitcase is by the door.

I am SOOO ready - for TOT


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> All packed - the suitcase is by the door.
> 
> I am SOOO ready - for TOT



That's great...who's picking me up?


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Teresa... will you hold ME down???  It's the one ride that both Noah and Ethan say... *NO WAY*... Paula says she's going to get me on it for sure!





Emtgirljen said:


> I was really really nervous the first time I rode it, now we ride it multiple times in a visit.  It's really fun, even though our last ride this past trip was the first time I was able to do the drop without holding on to anything!





Kimmielee said:


> I'm going to THINK about trying it this time!
> 
> Ok, happier note... ONLY 7 days to go!!



Hmmm, sounds like both of you are having CHICKEN for dinner!!!!!!  Although I still have a ringing in my head from riding it with Carrie and Mel    



PirateMel said:


> I dreaded if for years, now I LOVE this ride, thanks to Steve



As Mikey from Life brand cereal said - "try it you might like it"



PirateMel said:


> All packed - the suitcase is by the door.
> I am SOOO ready - for TOT



See, muched improved, I'm impressed now all I think we have to work on is EE    



Kimmielee said:


> Hi there my friends... I figured it was safe since it's the drama free thread  and I was logged in searching for journal pages to make for Noah.


 

Why is the John Sebastian song "Welcome Back" stuck in my head now.  

Hi Stranger hope you enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm, sounds like both of you are having CHICKEN for dinner!!!!!!  Although I still have a ringing in my head from riding it with Carrie and Mel



I'm not a chicken!  I ride it multiple times in a visit... we go back and forth between that and Rock'n Roller Coaster... We do the same thing with EE.... I'm all about the thrill rides.   

(Only one I can't and won't do is Mission: Space, because of claustrophobia issues).


----------



## cdn ears

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm not a chicken!  I ride it multiple times in a visit... we go back and forth between that and Rock'n Roller Coaster... We do the same thing with EE.... I'm all about the thrill rides.
> 
> (Only one I can't and won't do is Mission: Space, because of claustrophobia issues).



Just checking to see if anyone was alive and understanding what was being said on the board  

OK Jen I think you passed, this now ends the DISboards chicken comprehension 101 test


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to say *GO BOSTON*
> 
> After that nail biter the other night, I've got my fingers crossed for a win tonight and forcing a game 7



Over the moon with excitement!! Keep those fingers crossed everybody! (Ok, well, people that are supportive of the Sox, lol)  This town is on fire.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good luck in game 7 all you crazy Bostonites!!! LOL  

Mornin all. 
Working on day shift. 
5:30 am comes way too early!


----------



## Kimmielee

The past few days have been somewhat fuzzy.  I got a call from my Dad in KY that my Aunt had been released from the hospital and was now with Hospice.  I went up to the hospital (I never knew they did Hospice IN the hospital?) and spent 6 hours with her, my cousins and then other relatives that were arriving from KY, IN and NY to say their last goodbyes.  

Heartwrenching is the only word I can describe those 6 hours.  My Dad, is still in KY.  He made the decision that he wants to remember his sister the way she was... not on her death bed.  So far, she's hanging in there.  It makes me wonder... what is she waiting for?  What is God keeping her here for?  

She's 80 years old (about 2 and 1/2 years younger than my Dad) and has had polio since she was 6 years old.  She has no quality of life left.... none.  She talks about seeing her husband and baby (my Uncle died about 11 years ago and the baby died after living only 4 days back in 1955).  She says she sees the flower fields... but yet, she's still here. 

I pray, so very hard, that she let's go.  I told her so.  I told her that my Mom and my Granny were making her dinner... Chicken and Dumplings would be waiting for her.  I told her it's ok to go.  My cousins have told her the same.  Why... why not let her go?

I rarely question God.  I know there has to be a reason but I can still pray that he takes her quickly and painlessly.  Please pray for her.


----------



## libertybell7

Go Boston!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh Kimmie, my heart and my prayers are with you.  It is so hard to watch a loved one be at the end. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Johnfish

Oh Kimmie I am soo sorry to hear about this! My prayers are with you, your aunt and your whole family.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> The past few days have been somewhat fuzzy.  I got a call from my Dad in KY that my Aunt had been released from the hospital and was now with Hospice.  I went up to the hospital (I never knew they did Hospice IN the hospital?) and spent 6 hours with her, my cousins and then other relatives that were arriving from KY, IN and NY to say their last goodbyes.
> 
> Heartwrenching is the only word I can describe those 6 hours.  My Dad, is still in KY.  He made the decision that he wants to remember his sister the way she was... not on her death bed.  So far, she's hanging in there.  It makes me wonder... what is she waiting for?  What is God keeping her here for?
> 
> She's 80 years old (about 2 and 1/2 years younger than my Dad) and has had polio since she was 6 years old.  She has no quality of life left.... none.  She talks about seeing her husband and baby (my Uncle died about 11 years ago and the baby died after living only 4 days back in 1955).  She says she sees the flower fields... but yet, she's still here.
> 
> I pray, so very hard, that she let's go.  I told her so.  I told her that my Mom and my Granny were making her dinner... Chicken and Dumplings would be waiting for her.  I told her it's ok to go.  My cousins have told her the same.  Why... why not let her go?
> 
> I rarely question God.  I know there has to be a reason but I can still pray that he takes her quickly and painlessly.  Please pray for her.



Kim sorry about all of this. Many prayers for Aunt, her family, you, your dad and your family. As far as the last part, its in God's time, not ours. 

Yes, Hospice can do things in a hospital. It is part of the Kindred, but generally, its just the care given by the staff and MDs to keep the client comfortable. But generally, when with hospice, the client is moved to either a home or another nursing facility. My dad and sister both worked for Hospice. 

My Grandfather did that remembering too, but he was in a coma, and I saw him relive things. He looked over his shoulder prior to going into the coma and talked about seeing his brother standing there (who died long before I can remember).


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to say *GO BOSTON*
> 
> After that nail biter the other night, I've got my fingers crossed for a win tonight and forcing a game 7





Goofy4Disney! said:


> Over the moon with excitement!! Keep those fingers crossed everybody! (Ok, well, people that are supportive of the Sox, lol)  This town is on fire.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good luck in game 7 all you crazy Bostonites!!! LOL
> 
> Mornin all.
> Working on day shift.
> 5:30 am comes way too early!





libertybell7 said:


> Go Boston!!



Hello friends .. It's electric here in Boston. The foliage is peak, the rowing world is here for the Charles River Regatta, the Sox are pushing the limits of destiny, and everyone's loving that dirty water!! 

Kimmie, your aunt is in my prayers. This morning at church we sang Hyfrydol which is set to one of my favorite hymns and one that I want sung at my funeral, hopefully someday in the distant future. The text was written by Charles Wesley and it depicts what he believes heaven will be.

"Finish, then, thy new creation; pure and spotless let us be. 
Let us see thy great salvation perfectly restored in thee; 
Changed from glory into glory, till in heaven we take our place, 
Till we cast our crowns before thee, lost in wonder, love, and praise."


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Hello friends .. It's electric here in Boston. The foliage is peak, the rowing world is here for the Charles River Regatta, the Sox are pushing the limits of destiny, and everyone's loving that dirty water!!
> 
> Kimmie, your aunt is in my prayers. This morning at church we sang Hyfrydol which is set to one of my favorite hymns and one that I want sung at my funeral, hopefully someday in the distant future. The text was written by Charles Wesley and it depicts what he believes heaven will be.
> 
> "Finish, then, thy new creation; pure and spotless let us be.
> Let us see thy great salvation perfectly restored in thee;
> Changed from glory into glory, till in heaven we take our place,
> Till we cast our crowns before thee, lost in wonder, love, and praise."



Kimmie my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Over the moon with excitement!! Keep those fingers crossed everybody! (Ok, well, people that are supportive of the Sox, lol)  This town is on fire.



Woo Hoo - what an game!

Here is keeping our fingers crossed for Tonight 
 GO SOX!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm so READY....    4 more days....

Mel and Caite glad you are packed....I do have my  done (with no power lost) but I'm not packed yet.   I do have my clothes laid out on my bed, now I need to decide which outfits to bring.  

No I AM NOT ready for TOT.....


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I'm so READY....    4 more days....
> 
> Mel and Caite glad you are packed....I do have my  done (with no power lost) but I'm not packed yet.   I do have my clothes laid out on my bed, now I need to decide which outfits to bring.
> 
> No I AM NOT ready for TOT.....



OK there is something wrong with this picture..........going to the world for Halloween but you won't check into the Hollywood Hotel for a couple of minutes.  

Not as if you are spending the weekend in there, as some of us might.   

Mel you have a mission - I hope you have figured out your camera - we need to see pictures of the 3 of you in the tower.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> OK there is something wrong with this picture..........going to the world for Halloween but you won't check into the Hollywood Hotel for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Not as if you are spending the weekend in there, as some of us might.
> 
> Mel you have a mission - I hope you have figured out your camera - we need to see pictures of the 3 of you in the tower.



Steve, you think your so funny....

that's okay...your still my friend


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Steve, you think your so funny....
> 
> that's okay...your still my friend



but, but, but I made a reservation for the three of you ..... room 1313 on the 13th floor  

I better not lose any of my DVC points because you guys don't show


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> but, but, but I made a reservation for the three of you ..... room 1313 on the 13th floor
> 
> I better not lose any of my DVC points because you guys don't show



Okay, this was just way too funny.  Teresa, Close your eyes and pretend you are in a lit elevator.  Maybe you will like it then?  No?  well. . .its all good.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, this was just way too funny.  Teresa, Close your eyes and pretend you are in a lit elevator.  Maybe you will like it then?  No?  well. . .its all good.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


>



Don't have to worry about closing your eyes, as you will probably be screaming at the top of your lungs.  

Your eyes will probably be closed anyways, similar to when you sneeze.......


----------



## Kimmielee

Thanks to everyone!  What is it with me and Disney trips (even cancelled ones) and sick relatives?  Kinda like how vacations (even Non-Disney vacations) tend to come right before or after me having to do layoffs?  I'm going to stop planning!  Spur of the moment vacations only...  Again, thanks for the prayers and well wishes. I truly appreciate all of my friends and those of you that don't know me but are very good at being very kind!   What a great group of people!


----------



## dismem98

Hope is well KimmieLee and your trip will be all you hope.  I'll be there starting on the 25th.  

Maybe I'll run into you all... 

Patty


----------



## Mrsduck101

dismem98 said:


> Hope is well KimmieLee and your trip will be all you hope.  I'll be there starting on the 25th.
> 
> Maybe I'll run into you all...
> 
> Patty



It was great talking to you tonight Patty  

Can't wait to see you at WDW, we are so excited  

(Saved some rum and diet for you  )


----------



## libertybell7

Ok I have been waiting to be able to do this... 

Seven bananas and counting...


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

I'm so sad.   And what am I going to do without baseball until March?   ::sigh:: I need to book a Disney trip in there somewhere.  I'm thinking the 15th -18th or 19th, something like that.  Just enough to take my mind off of the fact that there's no baseball for 5 months.   Nothing that Donald Duck can't cheer me up.  Anyone else going those times? 

Going to bed now.  No matter what though, I always love them.


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> Ok I have been waiting to be able to do this...
> 
> Seven bananas and counting...



Me too! only     

I can't wait I am so ready to go to Disney!


----------



## Kimmielee

dismem98 said:


> Hope is well KimmieLee and your trip will be all you hope. I'll be there starting on the 25th.
> 
> Maybe I'll run into you all...
> 
> Patty


 
Thanks Patty - I hope all is well with you too.  

As big as WDW is... I imagine we'll bump into one another at some point! This is more of a trip for the boys, so we'll be running on their schedule!  We are there for 8 nights.  I'll be sure to show Paula, Noah and E the construction zone section of France known as "Tower central" when walking through Epcot.  Perhaps one will be under construction as we go through!  

Enjoy your trip... this is my favorite time of year to go.  We only spent a couple of days there last year due to the Halloween Cruise on the Magic.  We got to do MNSSHP and meet a bunch of peeps for the first time (including Randy, Cait, Sharon, you, John, etc....) but left for the cruise and got chased by Hurricane Noel.  *NO Hurricanes this year... right SHA??????*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

My deepest condolences go out to the Red Sox fans.

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My deepest condolences go out to the Red Sox fans.
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!!



Thanks Tracy  ..they had a good year, I guess it just wasn't their time.

Great weekend overall, but the weather is really turning now. I saw my breath this morning when I went out to walk Cleo, and I really didn't like it!  Makes me glad to have a FL trip planned for 6+ weeks out.. I don't know if I can wait that long! 

Cheers to all you MNSSHP trippers!  Bring back lots of pics!


----------



## Sha

Hope you are all doing well today  

Nope! No hurricanes! How are you doing today Kim?? 

The game was a nailbiter to the end! I was watching it and chatting with a friend who was rooting for the Rays. WOW! They both wanted it last night! And that is what a 7th game should be like. 

I am getting ready to start packing, just have to get some things that I need too. Have my list done


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Hope you are all doing well today
> 
> Nope! No hurricanes! How are you doing today Kim??
> 
> The game was a nailbiter to the end! I was watching it and chatting with a friend who was rooting for the Rays. WOW! They both wanted it last night! And that is what a 7th game should be like.
> 
> I am getting ready to start packing, just have to get some things that I need too. Have my list done



It was an awesome game, and as sad as I am to see the Sox season end, Tampa bay has an awesome team this year.  Hope they do as well against Philly!

Brrrr - freezing here this morning.  Sha turn the heat on for me please!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Hope you are all doing well today
> 
> Nope! No hurricanes! How are you doing today Kim??
> 
> The game was a nailbiter to the end! I was watching it and chatting with a friend who was rooting for the Rays. WOW! They both wanted it last night! And that is what a 7th game should be like.
> 
> I am getting ready to start packing, just have to get some things that I need too. Have my list done



It was an awesome game, and as sad as I am to see the Sox season end, Tampa bay has an awesome team this year.  Hope they do as well against Philly!

Brrrr - freezing here this morning.  Sha turn the heat on for me please!


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I'm so READY....    4 more days....
> 
> Mel and Caite glad you are packed....I do have my  done (with no power lost) but I'm not packed yet.   I do have my clothes laid out on my bed, now I need to decide which outfits to bring.
> 
> No I AM NOT ready for TOT.....



I am soooo Ready!!!!!  I am too excited I can't sleep already.

  ​Only three more sleeps  

Brrr freezing


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> It was an awesome game, and as sad as I am to see the Sox season end, Tampa bay has an awesome team this year.  Hope they do as well against Philly!
> 
> Brrrr - freezing here this morning.  *Sha turn the heat on for me please*!



ummmmmm NO! I love this! But it should be in the low to mid 80s during the day i think (and yes, per the weather they just showed on the TV)


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> I am soooo Ready!!!!!  I am too excited I can't sleep already.
> 
> ​Only three more sleeps
> 
> Brrr freezing



I'm so excited I just can't hide it - DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind.  

Yep only 3 days left....    

Yes we need the warmer weather...so please SHA turn up the HEAT!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm so excited I just can't hide it - DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind.
> 
> Yep only 3 days left....
> 
> Yes we need the warmer weather...so please SHA turn up the HEAT!



nope nope nope bring a jacket for at night  I love this weather i tell you!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks Tracy  ..they had a good year, I guess it just wasn't their time.
> 
> Great weekend overall, but the weather is really turning now. I saw my breath this morning when I went out to walk Cleo, and I really didn't like it!  Makes me glad to have a FL trip planned for 6+ weeks out.. I don't know if I can wait that long!
> 
> Cheers to all you MNNSHP trippers!  Bring back lots of pics!



OMG my car was covered in frost yesterday    I am so happy I am heading down to sunshine soon.  It is going to be a long winter after the December trip.. that is for sure!!


----------



## Sha

Mel and Teresa you really have nothing to worry about with the weather... it should be warmer than where you are... and the only thing is a little bit of rain possible (isolated showers)


On another note, I have another neighbor who has died suddenly. Please keep his wife in prayers. They had no children. Thanks.


----------



## Johnfish

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG my car was covered in frost yesterday    I am so happy I am heading down to sunshine soon.  It is going to be a long winter after the December trip.. that is for sure!!



We are not imune here int he south either. I had frost and 32 degrees when i left for work this morning. The only good thing about the cooler weather is that the Striped Bass fishing in the Chesapeake is about to turn on big time!!


John


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> We are not imune here int he south either. I had frost and 32 degrees when i left for work this morning. The only good thing about the cooler weather is that the Striped Bass fishing in the Chesapeake is about to turn on big time!!
> 
> 
> John



But you can get frozen fish at the market


----------



## Johnfish

PirateMel said:


> But you can get frozen fish at the market



LOL  Wise Gal!! They are a little frosty when they come out of the water though.  I got some frozen ones still in the freezer from this summer.

John


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> But you can get frozen fish at the market



That's my kind of fishing..


----------



## disneydeb

ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Me too! only
> 
> I can't wait I am so ready to go to Disney!



Thats awesome Charlene...
Are you to excited to sleep?


----------



## libertybell7

disneydeb said:


> ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday Deb!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneydeb said:


> ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday Deb!


----------



## disneydeb

thank you


----------



## buena vista

Happy Birthday Deb!


----------



## Johnfish

disneydeb said:


> ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me



*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## disneykip

Happy Birthday Deb!!  Hope it was magical.


----------



## disneykip

A little behind on the posts lately so just starting fresh.  Although, will get behind again since I leave soon again.  

Just wanted to come on to say hi!!!  

   then to Denver   then to WDW with my niece - can't wait

Tom and other Sox fans - sorry for your loss but a fun series to watch.  Next year.    Much further than my Brewers so kudos.  

Everyone else - hope all is well.  Those with trips coming up -have fun and might see you in the parks.


----------



## CoMickey

disneykip said:


> then to Denver   then to WDW with my niece - can't wait



Say 'hello' to Denver for me and have a wonderful trip to WDW!


----------



## libertybell7

Vicki, your not homesick are you?...
How is everything going in your new home?... 

I am pretty sure it's a bit warmer in the new digs..


----------



## Sha

Deb sorry I didnt post here about your birthday yesterday... I guess I was distracted. I hope it was a good day!

I hope you all have a good day today...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone.  Disney Deb, happy belated birthday to you.  

Hope everyone has an absolutely glorious day.  I gotta work tonight but got some things I have to do today.  Need a new coffee pot cause mine finally died, need a new camera cause I dropped mine and it broke.  Costs more to fix it than I paid for it.  Gotta take my car for a bath, and of course go to the gym.

Okay so that's my schedule for the day.  Is it December yet?  I really need another trip to the world.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Nope! No hurricanes! How are you doing today Kim??


 


Sha said:


> nope nope nope bring a jacket for at night  I love this weather i tell you!


 


Sha said:


> Mel and Teresa you really have nothing to worry about with the weather... it should be warmer than where you are... and the only thing is a little bit of rain possible (isolated showers)
> 
> 
> On another note, I have another neighbor who has died suddenly. Please keep his wife in prayers. They had no children. Thanks.


 
Sha - if you want cooler, turn your AC on!!!  We want the HEAT for our trip... you can have the weather you love so much back on November 2nd.  Ok?  

I'm ok this morning, making peace with what's been going on at the hospital.  I can't describe exactly what's going on but the elders in my family are convinced that things that should have been done to make her stronger and save her _weren't_ and things that shouldn't have been done that seem to be accelerating her demise... _were._  They are convinced that my Aunt has become a nuisance to her children.   I pray that it's not true.  Yesterday was the first day that she was non communicative.  The doctor's say it's just a matter of time... isn't that the truth for all of us?  

So sorry to hear of your neighbor.  Life is short and precious.  I thank God every single day for being alive.  



disneydeb said:


> ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me


 
Happy Birthday!!  



CoMickey said:


> Say 'hello' to Denver for me and have a wonderful trip to WDW!


 
Hello there Ms. California... long time no talk!!  I didn't realize you had joined your love out there... CONGRATS!!!   I'm so glad things have worked out so well for you and Mr. CA... Vicki... you deserve the best!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday!

I'm too excited I can't sleep   (only two more)

Happy Belated Bday Deb


----------



## disneydeb

Kimmielee said:


> Sha - if you want cooler, turn your AC on!!!  We want the HEAT for our trip... you can have the weather you love so much back on November 2nd.  Ok?
> 
> I'm ok this morning, making peace with what's been going on at the hospital.  I can't describe exactly what's going on but the elders in my family are convinced that things that should have been done to make her stronger and save her _weren't_ and things that shouldn't have been done that seem to be accelerating her demise... _were._  They are convinced that my Aunt has become a nuisance to her children.   I pray that it's not true.  Yesterday was the first day that she was non communicative.  The doctor's say it's just a matter of time... isn't that the truth for all of us?
> 
> So sorry to hear of your neighbor.  Life is short and precious.  I thank God every single day for being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> kimmilee, what i tell my patients families is that God won't take you before your time. The doctors and nurses are not in the practice of euthanasing patients, they are proberly trying to make her more comfortable, i dont believe that your aunt has become a nusiance to her children, but watching a loved one dying is a terribly hard thing for anyone to do, a lot of the times the family feels they have to try everything they can think of to keep their loved  one alive, thats human nature, i'm sure their are angels all around her . i will pray for your family and sha's neighbors wife, and the two of you need to know we all care, hugs.  ,


----------



## disneydeb

thanks for all the birthday wishes, i feel loved now


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Tom and other Sox fans - sorry for your loss but a fun series to watch.  Next year.    Much further than my Brewers so kudos.



Thanks Kippy! No injuries here . With no Schilling, a wounded Papi, and a hipless Lowell, I'm surprised they made it as far as they did. We've been spoiled with 6 championships in the last 7 years here. We're doing ok .


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Thanks Kippy! No injuries here . With no Schilling, a wounded Papi, and a hipless Lowell, I'm surprised they made it as far as they did. We've been spoiled with 6 championships in the last 7 years here. We're doing ok .



Yes, the Pats win last night really helped


----------



## ttester9612

disneydeb said:


> ok now im fishing for a compliment-hapy birthday to me , happy birthday to me, happeee birthdayyy to meeee, happy birthday to me



 Happy Birthday Deb.....


Like Mel said...only 2 more sleep nights....  I am so ready get out of here and back to Mickey...


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Happy Birthday Deb.....
> 
> 
> Like Mel said...only 2 more sleep nights....  I am so ready get out of here and back to Mickey...



Hey Miss Teresa...are ya packed?  2 more sleeps for me too....My honey is on the road, some where in Alabama right now....he's gonna meet up with Miss Sha tonight...she is planning on torturing me with a B-day present that I can't open until Sunday...lol  Looking forward to seeing you in just a few days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Thanks Kippy! No injuries here . With no Schilling, a wounded Papi, and a hipless Lowell, I'm surprised they made it as far as they did. We've been spoiled with 6 championships in the last 7 years here. We're doing ok .




Well, at least NE is good. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least NE is good. . .



Well, now that you mention it, it's cold and rainy here at the moment and I'm personally wishing I were at the World, but I can't have everything .


----------



## CoMickey

libertybell7 said:


> Vicki, your not homesick are you?...
> How is everything going in your new home?...
> 
> I am pretty sure it's a bit warmer in the new digs..



Hehe...nope not homesick in the least!  Things are great here...still sorting through things, trying to fit 2 houses into one but I'm sure you know all about that!  Sound like things are great with you two!  

Awe, yes, much warmer!  I was able to make my first weather bragging call to my sister in Denver last week...can't wait until Januray.  *Insert evil laugh*! Have a great time at WDW!



Kimmielee said:


> Hello there Ms. California... long time no talk!!  I didn't realize you had joined your love out there... CONGRATS!!!   I'm so glad things have worked out so well for you and Mr. CA... Vicki... you deserve the best!




Hi Kimmie! Thank you!...I couldn't be happier!  I moved here a month ago this past weekend. We've been to Disneyland twice already...once with kiddos and once alone!  Things have worked out so perfect...sometimes I have to pinch myself!  I got my CA plates on my car and my CA license last week so I'm officially a CA resident!  I hope things are well with you! 

Have a fun time at WDW!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Sha - if you want cooler, turn your AC on!!!  We want the HEAT for our trip... you can have the weather you love so much back on November 2nd.  Ok?



nope.. not okay. its not that cold! its perfect... warm during day and cool at night, sometimes crisp which lets some of us who appreciate fall with out the glorious colors of the leaves enjoy it  Its not like I want it to be 60 during the day (yet)


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> *Hey Miss Teresa...are ya packed?  *2 more sleeps for me too....My honey is on the road, some where in Alabama right now....he's gonna meet up with Miss Sha tonight...she is planning on torturing me with a B-day present that I can't open until Sunday...lol  Looking forward to seeing you in just a few days.



Well as a matter of fact, I am packed...aren't you proud of me..


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Well, now that you mention it, it's cold and rainy here at the moment and I'm personally wishing I were at the World, but I can't have everything .



I was actually referring to the Pats win on Monday. lol


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Miss Teresa...are ya packed?  2 more sleeps for me too....My honey is on the road, some where in Alabama right now....he's gonna meet up with Miss Sha tonight...she is planning on torturing me with a B-day present that I can't open until Sunday...lol  Looking forward to seeing you in just a few days.



Next time your talk to your honey, ask him if he's up for another game of miniature golf.  Maybe this time he won't loose his club in the pond by trying to get a golf ball out of it.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Next time your talk to your honey, ask him if he's up for another game of miniature golf.  Maybe this time he won't loose his club in the pond by trying to get a golf ball out of it.



Will do...he should be calling again in a bit.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I was actually referring to the Pats win on Monday. lol



Riiiiiiight... duh.. yeah, I almost didn't recognize that team.. and happy about that


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> Well as a matter of fact, I am packed...aren't you proud of me..


 Me too except the final load of laundry... and bathroom stuff.  Wooo hoooo!!



Sha said:


> nope.. not okay. its not that cold! its perfect... warm during day and cool at night, sometimes crisp which lets some of us who appreciate fall with out the glorious colors of the leaves enjoy it  Its not like I want it to be 60 during the day (yet)


 
Fine, I guess we can bring a jacket...   My HEAT is on right now... it was cold and windy today... 45 degrees with a wind chill that made it seem like 35!!  I NEED SOME HEAT!!!



disneydeb said:


> Kimmilee, what i tell my patients families is that God won't take you before your time. The doctors and nurses are not in the practice of euthanasing patients, they are proberly trying to make her more comfortable, i dont believe that your aunt has become a nusiance to her children, but watching a loved one dying is a terribly hard thing for anyone to do, a lot of the times the family feels they have to try everything they can think of to keep their loved one alive, thats human nature, i'm sure their are angels all around her . i will pray for your family and sha's neighbors wife, and the two of you need to know we all care, hugs.  ,


 
Thanks so much Deb... your words helped me today.  I went to the hospital for 3 hours today.  She's still with us but she's definately losing the battle.  I keep praying that her time comes soon...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Me too except the final load of laundry... and bathroom stuff.  Wooo hoooo!!



Packing is a good thing....no matter what Steve says...lol  I have been packed for a week and half.

Well just talked to my Honey...he met up with Miss Sha in Ocala, and should be in Orlando by 10ish.


----------



## Sha

Cait knows I am not packed yet, that is why she hasnt asked me 

Yep, saw Mr. Smee! and sent Miss Cait hugs and a pic from him! Was a nice little visit


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Packing is a good thing....no matter what Steve says...lol  I have been packed for a week and half.




I didn't say that packing wasn't "a good thing".... that would be something that Martha would say,  but if packing is the kind of therapy that you need to do then "go for it girl"  

My enjoyment comes from the reason the suitcase was packed and not from the packing of it   

I don't know but for some reason I have memory of Seinfeld's Soup Nazi being brought back and turned into the Suitcase Nazi - "No trip for you, your suitcase is not packed following my rules!!!"   

Sorry Cait, I couldn't resist


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> I don't know but for some reason I have memory of Seinfeld's Soup Nazi being brought back and turned into the Suitcase Nazi - "No trip for you, your suitcase is not packed following my rules!!!"
> 
> Sorry Cait, I couldn't resist


 
Oh my... in our stressful mortgage world today... that's how we find humor when we have to turn down loans... "No loana for you"    WE LOVE the Soup Nazi!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Hi Everyone!

I've been busy lately but wanted to wish everyone going to the World soon plenty of pixie dust! 

On another note, I almost lost my bearings about an hour ago when my sister emailed me to tell me Southwest is having a HUGE sale (50% off) from Buffalo in the next 2 months.

As a result I justified another trip when I got $36 airfare for December!!! WhooHoo!  And, both Tracy and I just saved a boatload of money on already planned trips before that.

How could I pass up $36 airfare???


----------



## ahoff

Wow, you can't beat that airfare.  Super cheap!  Less than half of what I paid.  I bet I would pay more than that just in tolls if I was to drive up your way.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I got airfare for 50 bucks each way for my Nov. trip and my Dec. trip.  I now have enough Southwest credit to plan another trip. lol I'm thinking maybe January. lol I sure am getting my moneys worth from my AP ! 

It is freezing today.. literally.. there has been snowflakes and wet snow last night... but the sun is supposed to come out today and it should get up to 40ish! yay! lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Congrats to those with the AWESOME airfares!  What a great feeling when you see it and actually get to BOOK it!  

Two more days...   Woooo Hoooo!  Noah's got his haircut, I get my nails done tonight.  Final last minute laundry and packing on Thursday... packing the jeep so when we leave Friday morning I don't have to come home.   I'll pick up Noah from school around 2 and off we go to the airport!!

His last MEAP test was yesterday so we made it!!  

Cait, I'm sure you are looking forward to some quality time with your Pirate Charming... ENJOY!!  

I think Mel and Teresa leave next.... safe travels to both of you!  See you at MNSSHP!!  

The rest of the gang... I'm sure we'll bump into one another at some point.  I hope EVERYONE has a great trip!


----------



## ttester9612

Yep...down to 1 night sleep 

I fly out tomorrow at 10:25 AM and land at MCO at 12:40PM. Depending on ME I should be at the resort no later then 1:30-2 PM.....I'm SO READY!!!!

I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT....DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND.

Mel here's are dances  (1  for MEL and 1  for me)


----------



## ttester9612

I forgot to mention... can you tell I'm excited.... 

I haven't been home since May...I need my Disney fix.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Oh my... in our stressful mortgage world today... that's how we find humor when we have to turn down loans... "No loana for you"    WE LOVE the Soup Nazi!!!



One of the attorneys I work for has an autographed picture of the Soup Nazi that sits on the corner of his desk, and I see it every time I pass by his office door, which is about 10 times a day, at least... I always get "no soup for you" stuck in my head.  I use it for just about anything I don't want to do... no deposition summary for you!  No check for you!  No e-file for you!  It's a good versatile phrase... lol.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I just thought I'd pop in on my way out of the house and say hello, let everyone know I'm doing alright, that I've just been up to other stuff on the computer lately, but I haven't forgotten about you all here.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Yep...down to 1 night sleep
> 
> I fly out tomorrow at 10:25 AM and land at MCO at 12:40PM. Depending on ME I should be at the resort no later then 1:30-2 PM.....I'm SO READY!!!!
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT....DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND.
> 
> Mel here's are dances  (1  for MEL and 1  for me)





ttester9612 said:


> I forgot to mention... can you tell I'm excited....
> 
> I haven't been home since May...I need my Disney fix.



LOL  Too funny Teresa .. I wish I could join you all down there! I know you're gonna have a great time!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> One of the attorneys I work for has an autographed picture of the Soup Nazi that sits on the corner of his desk, and I see it every time I pass by his office door, which is about 10 times a day, at least... I always get "no soup for you" stuck in my head. I use it for just about anything I don't want to do... no deposition summary for you! No check for you! No e-file for you! It's a good versatile phrase... lol.


 
The way my love life has been going ... I can hear "No boyfrienda for you!"  Jen... are we going to have to leave Michigan to find a decent man??  Randy, my dear... no offense...


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Yep...down to 1 night sleep
> 
> I fly out tomorrow at 10:25 AM and land at MCO at 12:40PM. Depending on ME I should be at the resort no later then 1:30-2 PM.....I'm SO READY!!!!
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT....DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND.
> 
> Mel here's are dances  (1  for MEL and 1  for me)



WOOO HOOOO    

I'm too excited I can't sleep - so I came into work at 6:30 this morning to finish assembling our new Desks.

Had my second visit with my personal trainer last night and OMG what was I thinking.  I can hardly walk today.  Need to pack some Alieve now.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> The way my love life has been going ... I can hear "No boyfrienda for you!"  Jen... are we going to have to leave Michigan to find a decent man??  Randy, my dear... no offense...



I hear you there.... I'm in the same boat, but I have no love life to speak of.  The only invitation to go out I've gotten lately was from my gay friend from college.  "No mens in Michigan for you!"  Maybe it's time to step up the move the Florida plans???


----------



## PirateMel

Emtgirljen said:


> I hear you there.... I'm in the same boat, but I have no love life to speak of.  The only invitation to go out I've gotten lately was from my gay friend from college.  "No mens in Michigan for you!"  Maybe it's time to step up the move the Florida plans???



I know two really nice ones in MA ??

Adoring Hockey fans too!


----------



## Emtgirljen

PirateMel said:


> I know two really nice ones in MA ??
> 
> Adoring Hockey fans too!



Ah, yes... but for which team?


----------



## PirateMel

Emtgirljen said:


> Ah, yes... but for which team?



Well, being from Boston   
- one is a WIngs fan, and the other a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> I forgot to mention... can you tell I'm excited....
> 
> I haven't been home since May...I need my Disney fix.




I know the feeling Theresa...


----------



## Emtgirljen

PirateMel said:


> Well, being from Boston
> - one is a WIngs fan, and the other a Blackhawks fan.



LOL...  

Well, at least one of them has common sense...


----------



## disneydeb

good afternoon! congrats to all of you leaving for the world, wish i was going! sitting here this am wrapping christmas presents  wishing i was home looking at osborn lights! finished that chore then dyed my hair red! BIG BIG mistake! i look like the great pumpkin! its bright orange!   i'll hope it hurry up and fades, then back to blonde next month, well i guess you can take the girl outta the blonde but cant remember the rest. lol


----------



## PirateMel

WOO HOO  

It's official - boarding pass in hand T-24 hrs


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> WOOO HOOOO
> 
> I'm too excited I can't sleep - so I came into work at 6:30 this morning to finish assembling our new Desks.
> 
> Had my second visit with my personal trainer last night and OMG what was I thinking.  I can hardly walk today.  Need to pack some Alieve now.



My Aleve is already packed...  



PirateMel said:


> WOO HOO
> 
> It's official - boarding pass in hand T-24 hrs



Yep I did my web-checkin with US Airways and now have my boarding pass.....I'm set.....now if I could just stop bouncing and get some sleep.


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> WOO HOO
> 
> It's official - boarding pass in hand T-24 hrs





ttester9612 said:


> My Aleve is already packed...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did my web-checkin with US Airways and now have my boarding pass.....I'm set.....now if I could just stop bouncing and get some sleep.



Have fun - hopefully I will see you all at some point.  I am trying to pack tonight a day early - I am usually a last minute packer but with work being so busy I decided to start early.  

Two more days


----------



## black562

Well I see some of you guys talking about airline fares and it looks like travel in general is starting to go on sale.  At our state travel conference, a prominate speaker told of an immiment "fire sale" of hotel rooms and possibly even airlines due to the slagging economy.  Interestingly enough, the speaker is the same person who comes up with WDW's themes, such as the 2009 "celebrate" theme...so I think he could be called a credible source.

I'm personally looking forward to it and may take a long-haul cross country trip early next year...hey, why not.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well I see some of you guys talking about airline fares and it looks like travel in general is starting to go on sale.  At our state travel conference, a prominate speaker told of an immiment "fire sale" of hotel rooms and possibly even airlines due to the slagging economy.  Interestingly enough, the speaker is the same person who comes up with WDW's themes, such as the 2009 "celebrate" theme...so I think he could be called a credible source.
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to it and may take a long-haul cross country trip early next year...hey, why not.



come on $100 from Tucson to Orlando and vice versa...yeah right, in my dreams.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> come on $100 from Tucson to Orlando and vice versa...yeah right, in my dreams.



How about Tucson to Charlotte?  

How about to Anaheim?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> How about Tucson to Charlotte?
> 
> How about to Anaheim?



Tucson to Anaheim?  To easy to make the drive.


----------



## cdn ears

To those venturing to the world or land this week, enjoy and don't keep all of the heat and sun down there with you.  Think of your working DIS'rs that are doing your work for you while you are gone........Someone has to keep chatting on these boards


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Tucson to Anaheim?  To easy to make the drive.



Um, no...that's for me.  YOU get to pick me up!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

OH MY GOSH... I had to pay $90 to precheck our bags and choose seats for our flight?  Are you kidding me???   On top of airfare?  Spirit...sucks!  

85% of the plane was full and only 3 areas that had 2 seats together for the flight down and only 2 areas on the flight home.  I thought I had to wait until 24 hours before and choose for free?  Yeah... not anymore.  I'm so bummed... that's $$$ I didn't plan on in the budget!   It wasn't this way last December.  Clearly, I've been living under a rock.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Um, no...that's for me.  YOU get to pick me up!!!




I GET to pick you up??  Do I GET to pay for the gas too??  Do I GET to drive your butt to Disneyland while you sleep in the seat next to me??

Aww thanks Joe!! I am so lucky!!

(you know I am kidding...just like giving you a hard time  )


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> To those venturing to the world or land this week, enjoy and don't keep all of the heat and sun down there with you. Think of your working DIS'rs that are doing your work for you while you are gone........Someone has to keep chatting on these boards


 
Type with mittens on... cuz I'm taking ALL the sunshine with me. In fact, it will be completely dark, cold and snowy while we are gone... get over it.  

Of course, you know I love you and would NEVER be that selfish...  I hope you have loverly weather while we are gone. Honest. I do!  












Well, almost never... well maybe this time... cuz I need this vacation and I need some Mickey and I need some sun!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I GET to pick you up??  Do I GET to pay for the gas too??  Do I GET to drive your butt to Disneyland while you sleep in the seat next to me??
> 
> Aww thanks Joe!! I am so lucky!!
> 
> (you know I am kidding...just like giving you a hard time  )



I dunno, you drive, I sleep...sounds good to me.  I'll get you lunch along the way and all the M&Ms you can eat.

(Yes, I like giving you a hard time too  )


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> OH MY GOSH... I had to pay $90 to precheck our bags and choose seats for our flight?  Are you kidding me???   On top of airfare?  Spirit...sucks!
> 
> 85% of the plane was full and only 3 areas that had 2 seats together for the flight down and only 2 areas on the flight home.  I thought I had to wait until 24 hours before and choose for free?  Yeah... not anymore.  I'm so bummed... that's $$$ I didn't plan on in the budget!   It wasn't this way last December.  Clearly, I've been living under a rock.



Same thing happened to us when we booked for our flight for earlier this month... having to pay to pick our seats really really irked me... I thought that's what the frakking ticket was for!! (I'm still really really bitter about it, can you tell?  )  We've been using Spirit even though AirTran is a bit more convenient (we're a half hour from Flint-Bishop Airport, compared to over an hour to Detroit Metro), because Spirit's flights were cheaper... I'm beginning to suspect that this won't be the case much longer, though.


----------



## ahoff

Well,they said that these days there are all these hidden fees!  How much are they going to charge you for peanuts?  I consider myself so lucky I made all those trips to Europe with a suitcase and a case for my bike, most of the time for no charge.  It was very rare that I would get hit for an overweight charge, even though it was almost always overweight. This trip I am just bringing a carryon, so no need to worry about checked luggage.  I guess I should start packing soon 

You all have a good flight!


----------



## libertybell7

I know this is a bit off topic but...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!



Aww Happy Birthday Jill!!!


----------



## dismem98

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  JILL!!

Thought it was tomorrow, so sorry or am I right with the time change??

Amyway, party next Mon to celebrate....


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY  JILL!!
> 
> Thought it was tomorrow, so sorry or am I right with the time change??
> 
> Amyway, party next Mon to celebrate....



Patty, With the time change you are correct...


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!



 be-lated Happy Birthday Jill! Hope it was a good day


----------



## libertybell7

Well shoot!...It seems as though I have made a bit of confusion...
Today October 23 is the birthday girls day...


----------



## disneykip

Happy Birthday Jill!!  Hope you have a great day.  And enjoy your trip to WDW to celebrate.

Hope everyone has safe travels and have a magical time!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Birthday Duckie!!!! Hope it is a great one!!!!

Good morning all!  If I was not at work, I would be doing my nine day nanner dance! Single digits! whoo hooooo!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Oh yeah, all of those hidden fees is why I am so thankful to have Southwest Airlines at the Buffalo airport. Low fares and no hidden fees at all. I love it.


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Well shoot!...It seems as though I have made a bit of confusion...
> Today October 23 is the birthday girls day...


 That's never off topic!!  That's what this thread is for... to celebrate special days, support one another and most of all ... share our love for DISNEY!!

Happy Birthday Jill ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




On a sad note, my Aunt passed yesterday... but I'm so glad that she out of "limbo" and resting in Heaven now. Thanks to all of you for your kind words and thoughts over the past week. It truly has been helpful.  

Now... the official *ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP DANCE*!!! 

Having seats on the plane... (even if I DID have to pay for them...  ) is step one... boarding passes tonight... and then off tomorrow for the funeral. 

I'm thinking of those on their flights right now... may they have safe travels and they will have God watch over them. For all those leaving after me... the same sentiment for each of you. I can't wait to spend a week with Noah and experience the "grown up" rides with HIM for the first time.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Well shoot!...It seems as though I have made a bit of confusion...
> Today October 23 is the birthday girls day...



So I could just go and delete the belated part to my post this morning   Again Jill Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy it!!!

Cait is boarding the plane from her layover and head to the world... and more importantly, Bob. 

Kim, I am glad you will be able to be there for your family tomorrow. Am sorry for your loss.


----------



## buena vista

Happy Birthday Duckie!


----------



## dismem98

Sorry for your loss Kimmie.

But now you can enjoy your trip
knowing your aunt is truly resting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SWEET FRIEND!  HAVE A BEAUTIFULLY FANTASTIC DAY.*


----------



## ahoff

Happy Birthday, Jill.

Kimmie, sorry for your loss.

Those traveling have a good flight.


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!



Thank you so much baby  

Already been the best birthday I can remember....


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Bday Duckie - I got a nice bottle of rum brought back to me from the DR (I will have a drink for you)  

Kimmie -  
Can't wait to see ya real soon 

This is me today   

7 more hours that I have to pretent to work


----------



## Mrsduck101

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## disneydeb

Happy birthday Jill!  
Kim so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrsduck101

PirateMel said:


> Happy Bday Duckie - I got a nice bottle of rum brought back to me from the DR (I will have a drink for you)




Drink up Mel  

Everyone have safe flights today,
    
for us!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Drink up Mel
> 
> Everyone have safe flights today,
> 
> for us!



Girl, you two have a blast and go to Tune Inn Lounge - Take Patty and say Hi to Davids (Fun David and Stoic David) and Mario if you see him.  Enjoy the trip and have a BLAST. Oh and Jill, no fruity drinks. ..stick to your safe and sane. . .rum and whatever you normally mix with (coke, diet coke, etc). I don't want to have to worry about my girlie. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

Happy Birthday Jill!!! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Girl, you two have a blast and go to Tune Inn Lounge - Take Patty and say Hi to Davids (Fun David and Stoic David) and Mario if you see him.  Enjoy the trip and have a BLAST. Oh and Jill, no fruity drinks. ..stick to your safe and sane. . .rum and whatever you normally mix with (coke, diet coke, etc). I don't want to have to worry about my girlie. . .



 

OK,  I promise to stay away from blue drinks, at least I will try  

Sending  for you.....


----------



## Johnfish

Happy B Day Jill!!!  

Kimmie I am so sorry to hear about your loss..... May prayers to you and your family.


I made my final payment tonight for the December trip!   I am now committed (or should be committed maybe LOL)

I just hope I can enjoy the trip and not worry to much about the job situation.  Hopefully some of my friends will help me forget!!!  


John


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning DISers.  Its a glorious Friday morning and I am already awake. Should be sleeping but slept part of the day yesterday so I guess I am good to go in that department.

To everyone on trips starting today and the next couple weeks, have a really great time.  I have a busy week ahead of me plus a short trip to Disneyland for a quick fix.  

Everyone have a beautiful day.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Darcy...
I hope everyone has a great trip. Bring back lots of pics!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone! Those of you on your way to the World, have a great trip!! I am on my way to water aerobics so hang out with all my senior lady friends. lol They are a lot less hostile towards me, and the class is smaller because all of the ladies who go to Florida for the winter have left already.  I am so jealous, lol I want to be them when I retire!!!

Worked 16 hours yesterday, lonnggg day!! But today I am 8 day nanner dancin'!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Tracy, you make me want to post these....

     Woo hoo!

We will leave the light on for you


----------



## DisneyDreams21

libertybell7 said:


> Tracy, you make me want to post these....
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> We will leave the light on for you



WhooHoo Shawn & Duckie! I am so happy that you both are going to the World soon!!

Happy, Happy Belated Birthday Duckie! I would've drove over with a flask of rum yesterday had I known 

Happy Travels everyone going home soon!


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> WhooHoo Shawn & Duckie! I am so happy that you both are going to the World soon!!
> 
> Happy, Happy Belated Birthday Duckie! I would've drove over with a flask of rum yesterday had I known
> 
> Happy Travels everyone going home soon!



Thanks Robin!

Had a great birthday and can't wait to celebrate next week  

    for us!

Remember.....
you never know when you will meet that person. For me it happened right here on the Disboards, and I am so happy and


----------



## sand2270

I got into the red wine tonight.  It's not pretty.  I miss chat


----------



## libertybell7

Amy,
Keep your chin up girlfriend....
I totally understand.... 

Thanx for the wishes...


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I got into the red wine tonight.  It's not pretty.  I miss chat



Oh no, she made the wine gone...lots of laughter too, not sure what was so funny


----------



## Johnfish

sand2270 said:


> I got into the red wine tonight.  It's not pretty.  I miss chat



Sounds like a fun time!  I prefer beer myself LOL  I miss chat too. I wonder if there is a way to set up chat on another site somewhere?

John


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Oh no, she made the wine gone...lots of laughter too, not sure what was so funny



Well I did not make the wine all gone but I sure made a dent in that bottle.  



Johnfish said:


> Sounds like a fun time!  I prefer beer myself LOL  I miss chat too. I wonder if there is a way to set up chat on another site somewhere?
> 
> John



It's usually the beer I make all gone but I was in a wine mood last night.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I miss chat



Say No More

Joe's Friends of Disney Chat


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Say No More
> 
> Joe's Friends of Disney Chat



wow you certainly deliver.

Umm...I miss my million dollars too...


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> wow you certainly deliver.
> 
> Umm...I miss my million dollars too...



Alrighty then, meet me in Vegas!!!


----------



## libertybell7

OMG ! Man this trip should be sweetest ever...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Shawn and Jill, have a great time.  Sorry I won't be hooking up with you two at this time.  

Amy, more wine. . .kinda like the rum, its always gone so you need more.

Joe, YAY, Joe made a chat room. . .now we can all join in. . .by the way Joe, you did create a monster.

To everyone else.  Have wonderful trips, to Bob and Cait, Congratulations (read it on myspace from Sha).

Aint love grand. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Greetings from Disney World 

As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.

I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.

Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.


CONGRATS CAIT AND BOB!!!!!!  That is so wonderful!! I wish you both the best and the happiest Happily Ever After ever!!!  And Happy Happy Birthday to you as well Cait!


I have worked 40 hours in the past three days, and am completely exhausted!! I hope everyone has a great Sunday!!

GO BILLS!!!!! SQUISH THE  FISH!!!!


----------



## Johnfish

katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.




Congratulations Cait!!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....*and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.*
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.



And I was only surprised because I was in on what Mr. Smee had originally planned for you... over by the wishing well on another trip (and could keep a secret)! But *INCREDIBLY* happy to share in the moment with you  

Happy Birthday too Cait!!! All those trips to the wishing well have come true!!!!!! HUGS!


----------



## Sha

Hey Mel, Teresa and Cait... did you know Cherries are in season right now at WDW???    

(have to wait for Mel and Teresa to get home for their response)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning and happy Monday to all you beautiful DIS'ers!!!!  I am in the midde of working yet another 16 hour shift, yay for money for Disney trips!!! (that is what keeps me going through the day) I have worked 56 hours since Thursday.  I can't wait to see my Mickey! 5 days nanner dancin' !!!


----------



## buena vista

Cait and Bob, congratulations you two!! Your relationship is a wonderful example for pirates and princesses everywhere!  

Tracy, sorry about the Bills.. maybe they're saving their best stuff for NE in two weeks...though you know I'm hoping for at least a year's reprieve on that shot glass bet. For now it's just on the mantle gathering dust, as it should. Have you started a silent countdown yet?? 

Mel, Teresa, Sha and everyone at MNSSHP, I hope you're having a wonderful time!!

Amy, hang in there gal! Won't be long before you're in the great state of Vegas with some of your best people .  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah, my Bills had an off day yesterday. If they play like that against the Pats, I will never get my picture!!! And that is unacceptable. lol Must have funny Tom pic to add to my collection..


----------



## Lookin 4 Lost Boys

Thanks to Sharron for letting me join the disney gang on Saturday I had a great time. 

CONGRATULATIONS CAIT AND BOB! 

Hopefully i will get to hangout with you all again soon.


----------



## Sha

Lookin 4 Lost Boys said:


> Thanks to Sharron for letting me join the disney gang on Saturday I had a great time.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS CAIT AND BOB!
> 
> Hopefully i will get to hangout with you all again soon.



HI!!!!!!!!! Glad you were there! Was fun wasnt it?? Yes, am sure you will  

and there goes another Cherry!  

Am impressed with what all you have done so far with your siggy and avitar... quick learner you are!!


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Belated Birthday JILL. Enjoy Disney this week.  We did leave some fun and rum for Shawn, Patty, Augie and you.... 



katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.



CONGRATULATIONS CAIT AND BOB...glad to be part of your birthday and the SURPRISE ENGAGEMENT celebration.  I loved the Cinderella Carriage portrait moment with Bob on his knees and the carriage in the background and your standing there looking down at him.  It was priceless... 



Sha said:


> Hey Mel, Teresa and Cait... did you know Cherries are in season right now at WDW???
> 
> (have to wait for Mel and Teresa to get home for their response)



Sure do   



Lookin 4 Lost Boys said:


> Thanks to Sharron for letting me join the disney gang on Saturday I had a great time.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS CAIT AND BOB!
> 
> Hopefully i will get to hangout with you all again soon.



It was nice to meet you to. Glad that we did not scare you away and you want to join us again. We do know how to have FUN..


----------



## Sha

Glad you got home okay Teresa. I heard that your flight was delayed.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Glad you got home okay Teresa. I heard that your flight was delayed.



It arrived late from where ever it was coming from, luckily it was only delayed about 1 hr.  Hate being back, it's raining and cold.  I want the sunshine and warmth.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> It arrived late from where ever it was coming from, luckily it was only delayed about 1 hr.  Hate being back, it's raining and cold.  I want the sunshine and warmth.



I am sure! just went out to get something I needed, and it was mid 60s. Was absolutely gorgeous today when I met up with Kip and then Mel, Cait and Bob. 

BTW, thanks for welcoming Lookin 4 Lost Boys Saturday. Am thinking she will be along in December... depending on weekend on call dates. Now work will have 2 Dis people to deal with LOL


----------



## tawasdave

CONGRATS Cait and Smee!!!  I am very happy for both of you!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning, everyone (at least those still in town).  I hope the group that are in the World this week are enjoying themselves.  

It's still cold and raining here, I want to go back to FL.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning, everyone (at least those still in town).  I hope the group that are in the World this week are enjoying themselves.
> 
> It's still cold and raining here, I want to go back to FL.



T... its 40 degrees here for me LMAO  havent heard the Orlando report


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> T... its 40 degrees here for me LMAO  havent heard the Orlando report



Oh that's to cold for FL....what did the heat leave with Mel and I left.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning, everyone (at least those still in town).  I hope the group that are in the World this week are enjoying themselves.
> 
> It's still cold and raining here, I want to go back to FL.



TT where are the pics of you doing TOT?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh that's to cold for FL....what did the heat leave with Mel and I left.



LOL She was wanting to stay because of what she was possibly getting today weather wise


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.



     
This is for two of the most wonderful friends a girl could ever have.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Hey Mel, Teresa and Cait... did you know Cherries are in season right now at WDW???
> 
> (have to wait for Mel and Teresa to get home for their response)



Yes I did, and they are disappearing like hot cakes too!


----------



## PirateMel

Lookin 4 Lost Boys said:


> Thanks to Sharron for letting me join the disney gang on Saturday I had a great time.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS CAIT AND BOB!
> 
> Hopefully i will get to hangout with you all again soon.



Hello,
And welcome - was really great to meet you at JR's.

TB not looking so good anymore though


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> TT where are the pics of you doing TOT?



Nope Nope Nope.....no ToT or EE for me...

I did finally eat a Turkey leg...it was okay but won't be having another, could only eat half of it.


----------



## DisneyTN

We're getting snow flurries in Gatlinburg!    It's coming down lightly, but not cold enough to stick in the valley just yet.  Mt. LeConte is covered though.  I cannot remember the last time we ever saw snow before Halloween.  I'll try to hit the mtns this weekend and take some snow pics.


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyTN said:


> We're getting snow flurries in Gatlinburg!    It's coming down lightly, but not cold enough to stick in the valley just yet.  Mt. LeConte is covered though.  I cannot remember the last time we ever saw snow before Halloween.  I'll try to hit the mtns this weekend and take some snow pics.



To early for snow....don't want that white stuff here so you can keep it in TN.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello there everyone, just back from a quick jaunt out to the "land" to hang with the Big Guys plus one.  They were a blast to hang out with.  Kept me laughing the whole time.  Kept referring to me as their red-headed wench (circa Pirates of the Caribbean).  I kept referring to them as my Posse.  

Here we are at Paradise Pier.


----------



## connorsmom911

katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.



Just saw the happy news!!  Congrats to you and Bob!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!




Hey you!  Sorry I missed it (I know, I know...get on the boards more often...)

Happy Belated!!!  Aren't you guys in the world right now?  Have a great trip!!  Will just be missing most of you guys, so leave some of the magic there will ya?!?!


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> TT where are the pics of you doing TOT?





ttester9612 said:


> Nope Nope Nope.....no ToT or EE for me...
> 
> I did finally eat a Turkey leg...it was okay but won't be having another, could only eat half of it.



Sounds like you should have had a chicken leg instead


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello there everyone, just back from a quick jaunt out to the "land" to hang with the Big Guys plus one.  They were a blast to hang out with.  Kept me laughing the whole time.  Kept referring to me as their red-headed wench (circa Pirates of the Caribbean).  I kept referring to them as my Posse.
> 
> Here we are at Paradise Pier.


::files away "red-headed wench" to be pulled out the next time I see Darcy::

Hi Darcy! Glad you had a  good tme at the Land!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ::files away "red-headed wench" to be pulled out the next time I see Darcy::
> 
> Hi Darcy! Glad you had a  good tme at the Land!



I think I kinda like being referred to the red-headed wench. . .especially by polite respectful friends of which I just added another few.

And hello there Tracy. . .congrats on quitting that nasty habit. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks Darcy! It is a never-ending battle, and every day poses a challenge.  The secret is to forgive yourself if you slip up and keep on trying.  I have been using exercise as a diversion, and have been focusing on eating healthy so that I don't think too much about smoking.  So far, I've had a lot of slip ups, but hey, I'm a work in progress. 

So with pirate accent? or without?  how many times can I call you it before it stops being funny and you smack me? lol


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Sounds like you should have had a chicken leg instead


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Darcy! It is a never-ending battle, and every day poses a challenge.  The secret is to forgive yourself if you slip up and keep on trying.  I have been using exercise as a diversion, and have been focusing on eating healthy so that I don't think too much about smoking.  So far, I've had a lot of slip ups, but hey, I'm a work in progress.
> 
> So with pirate accent? or without?  how many times can I call you it before it stops being funny and you smack me? lol



With pirate accent. . .and who knows.  Right now I think its hilarious.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Good morning everybody!!

I'm kinda back...


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

I just wanted to thank everyone for their good wishes for Bob and I on our engagement and for the Birthday wishes.

We had a wonderfully magicial trip!!!  Things are up in the air as to when the wedding and move will happen.  So no date set yet.


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> Good morning everybody!!
> 
> I'm kinda back...



But you never announced that you were "kinda gone"?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay all you AP holders.  Did you all check out the January/February AP rates?  This is exactly how my September trip got started.  Great hotel rates.

I probably need to be responsible and say no, but heck. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay all you AP holders.  Did you all check out the January/February AP rates?  This is exactly how my September trip got started.  Great hotel rates.
> 
> I probably need to be responsible and say no, but heck. . .lol.



haha! yes Darcy, I am  looking at the end of January.. lol I have a weekend off .. I think it is the 23rd and am seriously considering a mid winter getaway!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay all you AP holders.  Did you all check out the January/February AP rates?  This is exactly how my September trip got started.  Great hotel rates.
> 
> I probably need to be responsible and say no, but heck. . .lol.




I did!! I did!!! Looks like I might finally be able to use my pass! (sad, since I renewed in June  )  Woohooo


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> haha! yes Darcy, I am  looking at the end of January.. lol I have a weekend off .. I think it is the 23rd and am seriously considering a mid winter getaway!



I actually blocked a week off in January, unfortunately the week before yours.  But SERIOUSLY considering booking a long weekend.  I Know I shouldn't cause I am taking a longer time in March but hey, ya know what they say, you only live once. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes, you do only live once, might as well live life to the fullest is what I've always said!! I may be bringing my munchkin with me in January as my father (who always watches her when I go) is suddenly anti-Disney, and feels that I should be making double payments on my mortgage instead of going away every couple of months.  Making double payments on my mortgage does not bring me happiness and joy like Disney, and getting the heck away from this armpit of a city every couple of months is how I retain my sanity. So, now that Tawney is almost 11, and definitely just as much of a Disney nut as I am, my adults only trips will be fewer, but my total trips will stay the same.  And in all honesty, the kid is almost more "adult" than I am.  LOL  

Two days left in this frigid mess of a city before I get to see the Mouse!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes, you do only live once, might as well live life to the fullest is what I've always said!! I may be bringing my munchkin with me in January as my father (who always watches her when I go) is suddenly anti-Disney, and feels that I should be making double payments on my mortgage instead of going away every couple of months.  Making double payments on my mortgage does not bring me happiness and joy like Disney, and getting the heck away from this armpit of a city every couple of months is how I retain my sanity. So, now that Tawney is almost 11, and definitely just as much of a Disney nut as I am, my adults only trips will be fewer, but my total trips will stay the same.  And in all honesty, the kid is almost more "adult" than I am.  LOL
> 
> Two days left in this frigid mess of a city before I get to see the Mouse!!



Lol, bringing Brandon is how I retain my sanity, so I hear you.  And yes, I totally get the getting away from it all stuff.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm figuring I still have December as an adult trip... so I better make the absolute most of it...lol It will be very very adult...lololol  Whatever that means...lol

EDIT: As I was just mixing the brownies I need to bake for Tawney's Halloween party at school tomorrow, I realized that I start classes on the 20th of January   sigh.. Might have to push it until February or March now... ughh! I hate only having one weekend a month off from work!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm figuring I still have December as an adult trip... so I better make the absolute most of it...lol It will be very very adult...lololol  Whatever that means...lol
> 
> EDIT: As I was just mixing the brownies I need to bake for Tawney's Halloween party at school tomorrow, I realized that I start classes on the 20th of January   sigh.. Might have to push it until February or March now... ughh! I hate only having one weekend a month off from work!!!



OOOOh, going back to school eh, whatcha takin. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> OOOOh, going back to school eh, whatcha takin. . .




I'm majoring in Business and Economics with a concentration in Human Resources Management.  I just got my Associates last year in Liberal Arts and Sciences: Humanities and Social Sciences, and I took a year off, and am starting my Bachelors now.  It is tough to fit everything in working my crazy shiftwork schedule, being involved in Tawney's school, and studying myself, but what has to be done will be done. lol  It just makes it so that when I can get away.. I make the most of it


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm majoring in Business and Economics with a concentration in Human Resources Management.  I just got my Associates last year in Liberal Arts and Sciences: Humanities and Social Sciences, and I took a year off, and am starting my Bachelors now.  It is tough to fit everything in working my crazy shiftwork schedule, being involved in Tawney's school, and studying myself, but what has to be done will be done. lol  It just makes it so that when I can get away.. I make the most of it



That is so awesome Tracy.  I am proud of you my "little sister".  You go girl.  We will meet up again in December and have a great time.  I took a couple years off from life a few years back to get my nursing degree.  Its been awesome since.  I have been enjoying life.  You go after what you want.  You are good at that and can be anything and do anything you put your mind to.  You have a strong mind.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> That is so awesome Tracy.  I am proud of you my "little sister".  You go girl.  We will meet up again in December and have a great time.  I took a couple years off from life a few years back to get my nursing degree.  Its been awesome since.  I have been enjoying life.  You go after what you want.  You are good at that and can be anything and do anything you put your mind to.  You have a strong mind.




Thanks Darce   my Cali girl raw food eating wacky red headed wench big sis


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Darce   my Cali girl raw food eating wacky red headed wench big sis



I hear December Calling. . .are you ready for this wacky vacation?


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All....How is everyone today?


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All....How is everyone today?



Katy, I am so happy for you and Bob.  He was so much fun to get to know.  It was fun watching him get nervous to finally have you there.  I loved being a part of that.  Oh, and I am good today, thanks. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Katy, I am so happy for you and Bob.  He was so much fun to get to know.  It was fun watching him get nervous to finally have you there.  I loved being a part of that.  Oh, and I am good today, thanks. . .



Thanks Darcy


----------



## Alacrity

Congrats to you guys!  A little exta magic to be had at the World eh!    

I think I recall a little of that!  Hmmm...wonder if it's easier for a "Yankee Girl" to go south than it is for a Southern Girl to head north?




katydidbug1 said:


> Greetings from Disney World
> 
> As some of you may have guessed from Darcy's post, yes Bob and I are engaged.  We were a little mean yesterday and played a little trick on Teresa, Mel and Sha....and well Sha was a wee bit surprised when we showed up for dinner and told her it was for real.
> 
> I am very very very happy, and shortly after the first of the year, this Yankee Girl will be moving south to have her Happily Ever After with the most wonderful Southern Boy.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ya'll.  I know I will, off to Breakfast with the Princess's in Norway.  What a great way to celebrate my Birthday.


----------



## katydidbug1

Alacrity said:


> Congrats to you guys!  A little exta magic to be had at the World eh!
> 
> I think I recall a little of that!  Hmmm...wonder if it's easier for a "Yankee Girl" to go south than it is for a Southern Girl to head north?




Thanks Al...got some congrats from your Southern Girl too....Nothing like getting engaged at Disney...makes it that much more magical...and got to share it with some of our friends, which was really nice.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear December Calling. . .are you ready for this wacky vacation?




Oh you have no idea how ready I am! LOL

But right now, lol I am ready for bed.  Worked all night, got Tawney to school, made cupcake brownie things, did laundry, packed for my trip Saturday, and treated myself to half a still warm brownie cupcake thing with a cup of milk... ohhhhh the yum!!! LOL OK, naptime!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh you have no idea how ready I am! LOL
> 
> But right now, lol I am ready for bed.  Worked all night, got Tawney to school, made cupcake brownie things, did laundry, packed for my trip Saturday, and treated myself to half a still warm brownie cupcake thing with a cup of milk... ohhhhh the yum!!! LOL OK, naptime!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



Go nap. . .you have a quick fun filled trip ahead of you. . .enjoy.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Any chance I could stow away in your suitcase?


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am back folks, let myself get caught up in something stupid and offended some close friends.  Never again.  Sorry all for my behavior.  Hugs and kisses.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ilivetogo said:


> Any chance I could stow away in your suitcase?



We will just have to fold you up really small...lol


Well, I have finished my 7 midnight shifts and am now on long weekend!!! Yay!!!! 

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!*

I'm doing my one day dance..


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Congrats, Tracey and have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Wow!  Leaving tomorrow.  Have the bestest time!!  I'm SO excited for you!!


----------



## disneydeb

Ilivetogo said:


> Wow!  Leaving tomorrow.  Have the bestest time!!  I'm SO excited for you!!



i wanna be gobbled, someone send me a request pleeeasse! oh and by the way HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all, and let me be the first to say

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Congrats, Tracey and have fun tomorrow!





Ilivetogo said:


> Wow!  Leaving tomorrow.  Have the bestest time!!  I'm SO excited for you!!




Thanks so much!!!! I have decided to break the news to Tawney tonight so she can pack anything special she wants to bring.. I am so excited!!! I gotta dance again


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks so much!!!! I have decided to break the news to Tawney tonight so she can pack anything special she wants to bring.. I am so excited!!! I gotta dance again



Have a great time Tracy!! So great that you can make this happen!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Have a great time Tracy!! So great that you can make this happen!!




Thank you so much!!!! And thank you for helping me execute my plan... I owe you one


----------



## JeffGoldblum

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We will just have to fold you up really small...lol
> 
> 
> Well, I have finished my 7 midnight shifts and am now on long weekend!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!*
> 
> I'm doing my one day dance..



Eat a mickey rice krispie for me, will ya?


----------



## DisneyTN

Off subject here.

I am currently at the computer lab of our local library.  Some guy in a motorized wheelchair just pulled up to the station right across from mine.  He is on the much heavier side and seems to have a hard time breathing.  He is currently making snorting sounds out loud--very loud, and is smacking on something, yet there is no food in his mouth. (???) 
I do not get grossed out easily...but dang.  This has been going on for the past five minutes or so.  I should be doing school work but am too disctracted right now.  
So anyhow...end rant.  Hope everybody else is not having as awkward of a day as I am.


----------



## DisneyTN

Update*
Now he is licking the back of his hand and wiping his mouth at the same time.  The sound effects are just lovely!
I keep looking around for a hidden camera, like I'm on the show _Boiling Point_ or something.  

All the other folks here seem to be getting quite disgruntled over this man.


----------



## Ilivetogo

JeffGoldblum said:


> Eat a mickey rice krispie for me, will ya?




I'm SO lame.  I've been to WDW too many times to count (43+?) and I have STILL never had the rice krispie treat before.  We're going for Christmas    week ... guess I'll have my FIRST one then.  Sheesh.  Also, my first Dole whip.  Where the *bleep* have I been all these times?


----------



## sand2270

Happy Halloween guys!  My DD and I made graveyard brownies...


----------



## DisneyTN

sand2270 said:


> Happy Halloween guys!  My DD and I made graveyard brownies...



They look great.  Very clever.


----------



## sand2270

DisneyTN said:


> They look great.  Very clever.



thanks, I am having photobucket problems and can't seem to make the picture any larger.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I can see the Milano's in the back, and the obvious pumpkin in the front, but what's the bottom "dirt" made out of?  Very festive!!


----------



## sand2270

Ilivetogo said:


> I can see the Milano's in the back, and the obvious pumpkin in the front, but what's the bottom "dirt" made out of?  Very festive!!




the dirt was unintentional...it's kind of hard to frost brownies so the frosting ended up with frosting bits in it LOL.  But it looked cool so I went with it.  Also sprinkles.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I mean on TOP of the brownie ... the stuff piled on the brownie?  Is that just colored frosting?  (I'm a little slow sometimes - can you tell?)


----------



## sand2270

Ilivetogo said:


> I mean on TOP of the brownie ... the stuff piled on the brownie?  Is that just colored frosting?  (I'm a little slow sometimes - can you tell?)



oh LOL yes it's orange frosting.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I think you're right!!   The crumbs "mixing" in the frosting like that adds a good "dirt" touch to it.  More realistic.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I just finished my Halloween make-up for trick-or-treating and handing out treats... I hope I don't make the little princesses cry....lol again...lol every year it happens...LOLOLOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just finished my Halloween make-up for trick-or-treating and handing out treats... I hope I don't make the little princesses cry....lol again...lol every year it happens...LOLOLOL



wow that looks awesome!


----------



## libertybell7

Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Alright Shawn, stop making us Jealous. . .Happy Halloween to you and Jill as well.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Alright Shawn, stop making us Jealous. . .Happy Halloween to you and Jill as well.



Awe..Dont be jealous...


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Ilivetogo said:


> I'm SO lame.  I've been to WDW too many times to count (43+?) and I have STILL never had the rice krispie treat before.  We're going for Christmas    week ... guess I'll have my FIRST one then.  Sheesh.  Also, my first Dole whip.  Where the *bleep* have I been all these times?



Whaaaat?! No krispie?! NO dole whip!? You need to eat just those for the whole week then, to catch up on what you've been missing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Awe..Dont be jealous...



Well, gotta be a little jealous even though I got to see the Jack Skellington Overlay at HM in California. . .


























That's always fun. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Very cool Darcy...We saw lots of cool stuff at the MNSSHP as well


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Very cool Darcy...We saw lots of cool stuff at the MNSSHP as well



Nice Pics my friend. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Hows this for spooky!...


----------



## libertybell7

One more...


----------



## ttester9612

Amy

They are awesome.....now I'm want one.  



sand2270 said:


> Happy Halloween guys!  My DD and I made graveyard brownies...


----------



## ttester9612

It's so freaky looking.  Just right for Halloween  



libertybell7 said:


> Hows this for spooky!...


----------



## black562

Wow, makes me wish I had gone to the Halloween Party after all.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hey everyone! We are at the gte at the airport, almost ready to board! Very excited, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey everyone! We are at the gte at the airport, almost ready to board! Very excited, have a great weekend everyone!



Have a great time!


----------



## Ilivetogo

JeffGoldblum said:


> Whaaaat?! No krispie?! NO dole whip!? You need to eat just those for the whole week then, to catch up on what you've been missing.



I like the way you think!!  I just may do that.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good mornong everyone! Tawney and I had a magical day yesterday at both Epcot and MK and then finishing the day with dinner and the best view of Wishes that I have ever seen at OHANA. This is my new favorite of favorites at WDW! The food was really good, I kept thanking my lucky stars that WDW food has no calories!! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good mornong everyone! Tawney and I had a magical day yesterday at both Epcot and MK and then finishing the day with dinner and the best view of Wishes that I have ever seen at OHANA. This is my new favorite of favorites at WDW! The food was really good, I kept thanking my lucky stars that WDW food has no calories!! LOL



Well I am very glad yo two are having a great time.  Enjoy the next couple days.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Ooooo!  So glad you're having a great time!!   Keep the reports a comin'.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well we returned to Epcot today and had a nice time just taking our time and enjoying the day. We went to Innoventions because Tawney just loves it and were contestants on the What's your Problem velcro game show..lol It was funny, they put a big fuzzy poncho on tawney and I had to stuff toys in bags and stick them all over her. lol We had the breakfast of Champions, a turkey leg for Tawney and a hot pretzel for me, and then for lunch it was Mickey ice cream bars!! lol I love beng on vacation! Tawney is now in the pool and I have decided that we will eat real food for dinner once she gets out. There are people here in jeans and sweaters! It is in the 60's and overcast, and it feels wonderful! lol Tank top and shorts for me!


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well we returned to Epcot today and had a nice time just taking our time and enjoying the day. We went to Innoventions because Tawney just loves it and were contestants on the What's your Problem velcro game show..lol It was funny, they put a big fuzzy poncho on tawney and I had to stuff toys in bags and stick them all over her. lol We had the breakfast of Champions, a turkey leg for Tawney and a hot pretzel for me, and then for lunch it was Mickey ice cream bars!! lol I love beng on vacation! Tawney is now in the pool and I have decided that we will eat real food for dinner once she gets out. There are people here in jeans and sweaters! It is in the 60's and overcast, and it feels wonderful! lol Tank top and shorts for me!



Sounds like perfect weather at the world.  I remember we went during Christmas once and it was the coldest on record, it was in the 20s all week and I didn't bring a jacket.  Needless to say, I now have a Mickey jacket!!!


----------



## cdn ears

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We had the breakfast of Champions, a turkey leg for Tawney and a hot pretzel for me, and then for lunch it was Mickey ice cream bars!! lol I love beng on vacation! Tawney is now in the pool and I have decided that we will eat real food for dinner once she gets out. There are people here in jeans and sweaters! It is in the 60's and overcast, and it feels wonderful! lol Tank top and shorts for me!



Hope you enjoyed the turkey leg from the turkey that took steriods. I don't know but there is something enjoyable about them.  

Also you mentioned about the jeans and sweaters, I've noticed this even in January it is a little on the cool side in the morning - 60's, we are in shorts and T's and people are bundled up with gloves and scarves as if there is going to be a blizzard, must be our thicker northern blood, or the steriods from the turkeys!!!


----------



## Sha

Yes Steve, I did realize that when I sent to you and the other Canadian folk. I thought you would still like it  sort of fall like and all  Turkey Legs at disney... Christmas dinners too

BTW I didnt scream horribly at all... was LOL more than anything, but rode TOT with Mel and Mr. Smee


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All...Happy Monday.

A wee bit on the chilly side here today...wishing I was back at Disney....has to be warmer there then it is here.  

Counting down to my next few trips....making time fly.  Hope everyone who has up coming trips has a great one


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Monday everyone! Tawney and I  spent today at the Studios and it has been sunny and beautiful and hot!! We went on Tower of Terror 4 times with no wait first thing, and then Rockin Roller Coaster twice. Then I insisted we go and see the rest of the park..lol It has been a great day and we are now headed back to the resort for some pool action!  Have a great day all!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tracy, so glad to hear that you are having a great time. I took a similar Mother/ Daughter trip this summer with my daughter who is 16. We had the best bonding time...a trip I will never forget.
I also liked the reference to it being 60 degrees and everyone else in is coats. Being from VT, I would have been in the pool right next to you. Anything over freezing is a godsend in this area!!
Keep having fun!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Just the mention of a pool is wonderful!!  Sounds like a great place to be.   (However, I'm turning into a wimp ... I'm always cold ... even here in PA and that's a good bit less cold than you guys up in VT and upstate NY.)  

So happy you guys are having fun.  

Have some of that calorie-less Disney food for us all!!


----------



## libertybell7

Sounds great Tracy...Keep us posted


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Tawney and I  spent today at the Studios and it has been sunny and beautiful and hot!! We went on Tower of Terror 4 times with no wait first thing, and then Rockin Roller Coaster twice. Then I insisted we go and see the rest of the park..lol It has been a great day and we are now headed back to the resort for some pool action!  Have a great day all!!



Sounds like you are having a blast - take a dip for me - brrrr it's cold here


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone!

One of my favorite days of the year! I love this day. Even if I'm not enthusiastic about who's on the ballot, or my candidate doesn't win, it reminds me how fortunate I am to live in a country where I have the right to choose. 

I walked Cleo this morning and the polling location in my precinct had a line around the corner, well over an hour long! Fortunately I live close enough to work that I can get out around lunchtime to vote. Hopefully it'll be shorter by then.

On that note.... here's some useless trivia to entertain you today.

Until Ulysses S. Grant, only three American Presidents had middle names. After US Grant, only three presidents were elected who did not have middle names, and three presidents preferred their middle name (John Calvin Coolidge, Thomas Woodrow Wilson, and Stephen Grover Cleveland). Grant, of course, did not have a middle name but just an initial (S stood for Simpson, his mother's maiden name, but was officially listed as just "S" on his birth certificate).

If John McCain is elected president, he and Jimmy Carter will have been the only graduates of the US Naval Academy to have been elected to the White House. Eisenhower and Grant were the only two POTUS to have graduated from the US Military Academy at West Point. Jefferson Davis, president of the CSA during the Civil War also graduated from West Point.

Only one US President was arrested while in office:  US Grant, for speeding in his horse and buggy on Washington, DC streets. Franklin Pierce ran over a woman in his carriage but was not charged with any crime.

William H. Taft lost 80 pounds in the year after he left office.  
Without the benefit of Sweating to the Oldies or NutriSystem.

Martin van Buren is the only president to grow up speaking a language other than English (his native language was Dutch).

Chester Arthur kept 80 pair of pants in his White House wardrobe, and often changed them several times a day so as to always appear with a good crease.

Gerald Ford is the only president to have tackled a Heisman Trophy winner (Jay Berwanger from the Univ of Chicago).

George H. W. Bush was the youngest Navy aviator in history, flying at age 18.

No US President has ever run a marathon. Al Gore is the only Vice- President to have completed one. He was beaten by Oprah Winfrey. 
John Kerry is the only major party nominee to have completed a bike race of at least 100 miles.

Millard Fillmore was offered an honorary degree from Oxford, but turned it down, saying that he could not read Latin and that "no man should accept a degree he cannot read."

Abraham Lincoln was most likely the fifth president who was born in a log cabin.

George Washington's recipe for beer can be found here:
http://www.beerhistory.com/library/holdings/washingtonrecipe.shtml


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> One of my favorite days of the year! I love this day. Even if I'm not enthusiastic about who's on the ballot, or my candidate doesn't win, it reminds me how fortunate I am to live in a country where I have the right to choose.
> 
> I walked Cleo this morning and the polling location in my precinct had a line around the corner, well over an hour long! Fortunately I live close enough to work that I can get out around lunchtime to vote. Hopefully it'll be shorter by then.
> 
> On that note.... here's some useless trivia to entertain you today.
> 
> Until Ulysses S. Grant, only three American Presidents had middle names. After US Grant, only three presidents were elected who did not have middle names, and three presidents preferred their middle name (John Calvin Coolidge, Thomas Woodrow Wilson, and Stephen Grover Cleveland). Grant, of course, did not have a middle name but just an initial (S stood for Simpson, his mother's maiden name, but was officially listed as just "S" on his birth certificate).
> 
> If John McCain is elected president, he and Jimmy Carter will have been the only graduates of the US Naval Academy to have been elected to the White House. Eisenhower and Grant were the only two POTUS to have graduated from the US Military Academy at West Point. Jefferson Davis, president of the CSA during the Civil War also graduated from West Point.
> 
> Only one US President was arrested while in office:  US Grant, for speeding in his horse and buggy on Washington, DC streets. Franklin Pierce ran over a woman in his carriage but was not charged with any crime.
> 
> William H. Taft lost 80 pounds in the year after he left office.
> Without the benefit of Sweating to the Oldies or NutriSystem.
> 
> Martin van Buren is the only president to grow up speaking a language other than English (his native language was Dutch).
> 
> Chester Arthur kept 80 pair of pants in his White House wardrobe, and often changed them several times a day so as to always appear with a good crease.
> 
> Gerald Ford is the only president to have tackled a Heisman Trophy winner (Jay Berwanger from the Univ of Chicago).
> 
> George H. W. Bush was the youngest Navy aviator in history, flying at age 18.
> 
> No US President has ever run a marathon. Al Gore is the only Vice- President to have completed one. He was beaten by Oprah Winfrey.
> John Kerry is the only major party nominee to have completed a bike race of at least 100 miles.
> 
> Millard Fillmore was offered an honorary degree from Oxford, but turned it down, saying that he could not read Latin and that "no man should accept a degree he cannot read."
> 
> Abraham Lincoln was most likely the fifth president who was born in a log cabin.
> 
> George Washington's recipe for beer can be found here:
> http://www.beerhistory.com/library/holdings/washingtonrecipe.shtml



Well good morning stranger!  Happy Election day.  Fortunately here in Nevada we have early voting so I completed that task earlier this week.  Like you I love coming from a country that affords me the right to choose.  On this day it is irrelevant what my personal opinions on the candidates are as long as I make a decision and exercise my right.

My trivia for the day. . .

May 19, 1919, the 66th Congress proposed the 19th amendment giving women the right to vote and it was ratified and made law in 1920.

In 1971, 18 year olds secured the right to vote in national elections.

So as you can see, I am VERY proud of the fact that I can vote as there are still countries today where women are not allowed to vote and must take a minority back seat to men. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Well good morning stranger!  Happy Election day.  Fortunately here in Nevada we have early voting so I completed that task earlier this week.  Like you I love coming from a country that affords me the right to choose.  On this day it is irrelevant what my personal opinions on the candidates are as long as I make a decision and exercise my right.
> 
> My trivia for the day. . .
> 
> May 19, 1919, the 66th Congress proposed the 19th amendment giving women the right to vote and it was ratified and made law in 1920.
> 
> In 1971, 18 year olds secured the right to vote in national elections.
> 
> So as you can see, I am VERY proud of the fact that I can vote as there are still countries today where women are not allowed to vote and must take a minority back seat to men. . .



Well said my friend


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks for the facts Tom and Darcy...
My head is spinning trying to get it all in there...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Thanks for the facts Tom and Darcy...
> My head is spinning trying to get it all in there...



Darcy's are compelling... mine are useless.. it's ok if you let 'em go


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy's are compelling... mine are useless.. it's ok if you let 'em go



Compelling?. . .I was raised by my grandparents and my grandmother was VERY politically active.  Those facts were drilled into my head as a very young child.  So you could say that I was "born" being political and exersizing my right to vote. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> If John McCain is elected president, he and Jimmy Carter will have been the only graduates of the US Naval Academy to have been elected to the White House. Eisenhower and Grant were the only two POTUS to have graduated from the US Military Academy at West Point. Jefferson Davis, president of the CSA during the Civil War also graduated from West Point.




I think Jimmy Carter's class position was a little higher than fifth from the bottom.  Nor did he almost get expelled (twice).

http://www.rollingstone.com/news/coverstory/make_believe_maverick_the_real_john_mccain


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I think Jimmy Carter's class position was a little higher than fifth from the bottom.  Nor did he almost get expelled (twice).
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/news/coverstory/make_believe_maverick_the_real_john_mccain



In the spirit of Army/Navy rivalry there's much I could say about that, but I won't .. I'm glad that an impartial member of our group pointed that out though. At West Point, he would have been in the running for the class "goat" which is the lowest ranking member of the graduating class - it also happens to be the Navy mascot.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hey all, we spent the day at AK today and got some really cool stuff to bring home, like a mini-bongo drum and an asian caligraphy set. I am so sad that we are leaving today, it has been such a great time with my little girl.  I was not sure how much I would like staying at an All-Star resort, since I have always stayed at POP (with an exeption to my first trip) but I almost like it better. It is very quiet and peaceful and less people everywhere.  Breakfast was the only time the food court was crowded, and even though it shared buses, we have only had to stand once.  We didn't have to wait once for EVC's either.(nothing against EVC's or their users but I just hate waiting)  

Thank you Tom and Darcy for filling my head witth even more useless knowledge, I really needed that.  lol


----------



## ttester9612

thanks for the trivia Tom and Darcy.

I used my freedom of choice and voted. Went around 1 p.m. and there was no line at all, what's up with that.   Maryland does not have early voting, so did I time it just right or maybe folks around here aren't voting.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Even though I'm not terribly politically-minded (don't care for it all much - rather turns my stomach), but I did very much enjoy the trivia.   Very cool.  

Tracy - sorry you have to leave so soon.  Seems to me that you just got there.  

Go *NAVY*!


----------



## sand2270

Hi guys...just popping in to say hi.  Haven't been in much of a chatty mood lately but I still lurk so I can keep up .  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...just popping in to say hi.  Haven't been in much of a chatty mood lately but I still lurk so I can keep up .  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...just popping in to say hi.  Haven't been in much of a chatty mood lately but I still lurk so I can keep up .  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Hi guys...just popping in to say hi.  Haven't been in much of a chatty mood lately but I still lurk so I can keep up .  Hope everyone is doing well.



Good to see you Amy!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I got home.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I pray everyone is will have a glorious day.  

Welcome back to all those that have been to WDW and DL. So who's ready to go BACK...
I am so ready to take my dad on his first trip..is it December yet.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all!  I want to go back.

NOW!!! 

seriously.

lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all!  I want to go back.
> 
> NOW!!!
> 
> seriously.
> 
> lol



Welcome home T! 

Just remember, the "I wanna go back" bug is a temporary inconvenience. Disney Doc prescribes a trip ticker with an orange slushie for temporary relief of symptoms. 

seriously.


----------



## Ilivetogo

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all!  I want to go back.
> 
> NOW!!!
> 
> seriously.
> 
> lol




I would be feeling the exact same way if it were me.  

Glad you got back okay ... but sorry you had to leave.    sniff

Guess it's back to "looking forward to next time", huh?


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I got home.




and you can't wait to go back, right?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Welcome home T!
> 
> Just remember, the "I wanna go back" bug is a temporary inconvenience. Disney Doc prescribes a trip ticker with an orange slushie for temporary relief of symptoms.
> 
> seriously.



Whelp, I got the trip ticker... now I need an orange slushie... only a month to go....lol 

Disney Doc... hahaha I am not gonna go there.   

It is just sad to be back to food that actually has calories, knowing that there is no chance tomorrow will be sunny and 80, and work. UGH!!!


----------



## ahoff

Congratulations to the folks in Massachusetts for the passing of Proposition 2.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Congratulations to the folks in Massachusetts for the passing of Proposition 2.



Thank you Augie.. now all we need is non-caloric Disney food for when we get the munchies lol

Cleo is also very pleased that Q3 also passed. She broke her leg in multiple places as a racer and it was a miracle that she was not only kept alive, but was allowed to be adopted. We're both grateful for that.


----------



## Ilivetogo

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Whelp, I got the trip ticker... now I need an orange slushie... only a month to go....lol
> 
> Disney Doc... hahaha I am not gonna go there.
> 
> It is just sad to be back to food that actually has calories, knowing that there is no chance tomorrow will be sunny and 80, and work. UGH!!!




Ok.  Silly me.  Explain "orange slushie" please.  (no calories, right?  )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ilivetogo said:


> Ok.  Silly me.  Explain "orange slushie" please.  (no calories, right?  )



Orange slushies can be found at the France slushie stand in Epcot.. even better than no calories.. it is alcoholic.. Grand Marnier Orange slushies are the best!!!! Although the Grey Goose lemon slushie is quite good as well!!!  I was slushie-less on this trip because I don't drink in front of my daughter.. especially not at Disney World.  I don't think it is wrong to drink in front of her.. I just choose not to is all. If I make myself a drink at home, she gets nervous, it is funny.  Well it is not funny, but her father ruined drinking for us.. ANYHOW... Slushies are yummy, give ya a nice little buzz, and are extremely refreshing on a hot Florida sunny day!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Orange slushies can be found at the France slushie stand in Epcot.. even better than no calories.. it is alcoholic.. Grand Marnier Orange slushies are the best!!!! Although the Grey Goose lemon slushie is quite good as well!!!  I was slushie-less on this trip because I don't drink in front of my daughter.. especially not at Disney World.  I don't think it is wrong to drink in front of her.. I just choose not to is all. If I make myself a drink at home, she gets nervous, it is funny.  Well it is not funny, but her father ruined drinking for us.. ANYHOW... Slushies are yummy, give ya a nice little buzz, and are extremely refreshing on a hot Florida sunny day!!!



I am all over the Grey Goose Lemon Slushies. . .the orange ones are too sweet for me.  But, whatever works.  I love just being there.  Sorry you had to come home Tracy and could not just move in. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Someday I will be a Florida resident

seriously.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Someday I will be a Florida resident
> 
> seriously.



When Brandon's father hangs himself I am thinking Brandon and I will need a move to the East Coast. . .Florida is always recruiting nurses. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I think I am just going to find me a rich, gorgeous man who will do anything for me... including a move to Florida....lol

not too far fetched is it? LOL


----------



## Ilivetogo

I am TOTALLY "in" on this Florida move thing.   I actually have already started making plans for it.  The only reason I'm not there now, is so I don't disrupt the final couple of high school years for my DD14.  She's in 10th now.  She's been here all her life and it would not be a great idea to uproot her now.  My DS8 is dying to be down there and practically living in a swimming pool ... so moving after she's out of HS is the plan for now.  Want to be a CM!!   (In an office setting probably.)

Let's GO!   I get too cold here.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I think I am just going to find me a rich, gorgeous man who will do anything for me... including a move to Florida....lol
> 
> not too far fetched is it? LOL




Can we get a set of twins, please???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Can we get a set of twins, please???




Sure! But I get first choice...LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm ok with that!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Now we just need to find these Disney loving warm weather habitating gorgeous twin men and get them to fall head over heels for us.... hmmmm...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Screw the guys. . .I love men but I am all about making things happen for myself  ...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well Darce.. there are some things that I prefer to have a man take care of...lol This is a family board so I will not go into detail...lol but I'm sure you know to what I am referring.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I understand totally Tracy, but I am saying that I will not put my life on hold cause there is no man. . .I move forward daily.  The man only enhances it, compliments it like a fine wine. You know I love my men. . .lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well Darce.. there are some things that I prefer to have a man take care of...lol This is a family board so I will not go into detail...lol but I'm sure you know to what I am referring.



AMEN!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> I understand totally Tracy, but I am saying that I will not put my life on hold cause there is no man. . .I move forward daily.  The man only enhances it, compliments it like a fine wine. You know I love my men. . .lol



I agree, I am a completely self sustaining woman. I make my own money, own my own home, raise my children and I don't NEED a man, but they sure are nice to have around for "enhancement".


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I understand totally Tracy, but I am saying that I will not put my life on hold cause there is no man. . .I move forward daily.  The man only enhances it, compliments it like a fine wine. You know I love my men. . .lol



I'm a truly independent woman, have been a truly single mother for 11 years, working hard, putting myself through college, bought a house on my own, and never even got one penny of child support.  I don't need a man, I *want* a man to live life with.  Now I just have to find the one who 1. wants a relationship, 2. is crazy about me, 3. loves Disney.  LOL I've kissed so many frogs, one of the next few should turn out to be my prince!


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm a truly independent woman, have been a truly single mother for 11 years, working hard, putting myself through college, bought a house on my own, and never even got one penny of child support.  I don't need a man, I *want* a man to live life with.  Now I just have to find the one who 1. wants a relationship, 2. is crazy about me, 3. loves Disney.  LOL I've kissed so many frogs, one of the next few should turn out to be my prince!



Nicely put!  I agree

Moving to Florida is all that I have thought about since I got home - having a rough time in this crappy weather 

Congrads on the change in WL ticker - way to go!!
I am kinda stuck at the moment myself.


----------



## NH_Bubba

nurse.darcy said:


> I am all over the Grey Goose Lemon Slushies. . .the orange ones are too sweet for me.  But, whatever works.  I love just being there.  Sorry you had to come home Tracy and could not just move in. . .lol.



I'll second that on the Grey Goose Lemon or is it I'll have a second. Always get those confused.


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> I'll second that on the Grey Goose Lemon or is it I'll have a second. Always get those confused.



That's why we have two hands.  So you don't have to decide which one you want...just get both


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> That's why we have two hands.  So you don't have to decide which one you want...just get both



Good one Amy. . .just about fell over laughing.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Good one Amy. . .just about fell over laughing.




Thanks Darcy.

Looking forward to meeting you in a couple weeks!


----------



## NH_Bubba

sand2270 said:


> That's why we have two hands.  So you don't have to decide which one you want...just get both



But that leads to the other problem 2 Hands one Mouth.


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> But that leads to the other problem 2 Hands one Mouth.




hmm...two straws...one mouth??


----------



## NH_Bubba

sand2270 said:


> hmm...two straws...one mouth??



Good Point. I guess if there's a will there's a way applies here!


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> Good Point. I guess if there's a will there's a way applies here!



I wonder if they would just give you one big blended slushie like they do with the margaritas?

I may have to explore the answer to this question when I go.  I will report back with my findings...6 months from now.


----------



## Ilivetogo

You could make it FOUR   by using one of those funky 2-can-holding hats (like Homer Simpson at a football game!).


----------



## sand2270

Ilivetogo said:


> You could make it FOUR   by using one of those funky 2-can-holding hats (like Homer Simpson at a football game!).



ooh 4 straws...awesome!!

"Amy what are you drinking?"..."orange slushie...lemon slushie...margarita flavored with something...another margarita flavored something else...why am I getting this horrible brain freeze?...mmm...good slushie"


----------



## Ilivetogo

You're right ... brain freeze would definitely be an "issue" by the time you have 4.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> ooh 4 straws...awesome!!
> 
> "Amy what are you drinking?"..."orange slushie...lemon slushie...margarita flavored with something...another margarita flavored something else...why am I getting this horrible brain freeze?...mmm...good slushie"



NO NO NO, you have an Orange Slushie with a Lemon Slushie chaser!!!

Do I have to teach you girls everything?


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> NO NO NO, you have an Orange Slushie with a Lemon Slushie chaser!!!
> 
> Do I have to teach you girls everything?



THIS coming from the guy who got LIT off one orange slushie. . .lol.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> THIS coming from the guy who got LIT off one orange slushie. . .lol.




LOL...I am the same way, I can talk a good game, but after one drink- I'm out!


----------



## Ilivetogo

One drink does me in, too.  What's wrong with us?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Personally, I'm too domesticated to go out and build up my tolerance level.
I'm too busy doing laundry, cooking, cleaning, etc to get friends together to go out drinking...I know, its a sad, sad scenario!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Yeah.  Me too.  I don't have anyone to drink with either.  Not really into drinking alone.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> THIS coming from the guy who got LIT off one orange slushie. . .lol.




ROFL thank you Darcy!!  Matty and I have already agreed we are going to drink the boys under the table in Vegas.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Personally, I'm too domesticated to go out and build up my tolerance level.
> I'm too busy doing laundry, cooking, cleaning, etc to get friends together to go out drinking...I know, its a sad, sad scenario!





Ilivetogo said:


> Yeah.  Me too.  I don't have anyone to drink with either.  Not really into drinking alone.



See that is why chat was perfect...it was a good substitute for drinking with friends...crack open a beer, log into chat and let the insanity begin.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone...How's your day going?

Okay I did it...I just brought tickets to Cirque Du Soleil Kooza which will be playing in my area.  I'm planning on taking my dad 

I'm a month away until my next trip to WDW. I'm so ready except of course for the packing part.  Trying to figure out how to squeeze everything into 1 suitcase.  Mel teased me on our last trip about having 2 suitcases, of course one was my small carry on.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone.  Life is bright and sunny today.  I am happier than I have been in a long time and my life is finally shaping up the way I want it to.  Won't go into details yet, but after the 19th of November I will provide some insight.  Can't wait for December tho it will be a shorter trip than originally planned, that's okay as I have a great March trip to plan. . .still don't know what I am doing or where I am staying at this point but hey, just waiting for that wonderful AP discount. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone...How's your day going?
> 
> Okay I did it...I just brought tickets to Cirque Du Soleil Kooza which will be playing in my area.  I'm planning on taking my dad
> 
> I'm a month away until my next trip to WDW. I'm so ready except of course for the packing part.  Trying to figure out how to squeeze everything into 1 suitcase.  Mel teased me on our last trip about having 2 suitcases, of course one was my small carry on.



T, I am trying to squeeze everything into a carryon sized piece. . .this will be the major accomplishment of the century. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> T, I am trying to squeeze everything into a carryon sized piece. . .this will be the major accomplishment of the century. . .lol.



Darcy, how many days are you packing for that you are squeezing into that little suitcase?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy, how many days are you packing for that you are squeezing into that little suitcase?



well, I have severely shortened my December trip so it should work out. . .4 days?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Darcy, 
Nice to hear things are going better for you. Its nice to see Disfriends happy!!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> See that is why chat was perfect...it was a good substitute for drinking with friends...crack open a beer, log into chat and let the insanity begin.



But there IS a chat now, remember?


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> But there IS a chat now, remember?



I do remember...But dont remember where???

Post a link please


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Evening Ya'll.

Posting this from a beautiful condo in  EBF VT.  Mel and I are taking a pilgrimage to Ben & Jerry's tomorrow.  Possibly some shopping, and maybe a wee bit of adult beverage drinking.

Unfortunetly in my haste to make my train to head to Mel's, I left my camera at home.   So there will be no photo's this time.  

Have a good night!!!


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Evening Ya'll.
> 
> Posting this from a beautiful condo in  EBF VT.  Mel and I are taking a pilgrimage to Ben & Jerry's tomorrow.  Possibly some shopping, and maybe a wee bit of adult beverage drinking.
> 
> Unfortunetly in my haste to make my train to head to Mel's, I left my camera at home.   So there will be no photo's this time.
> 
> Have a good night!!!



Hey K...
Am I to think that your packing list was ignored in haste...  

All in good nature...

Have a great time in VT...

And   

For you and Bob...


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone...How's your day going?
> 
> Okay I did it...I just brought tickets to Cirque Du Soleil Kooza which will be playing in my area.  I'm planning on taking my dad
> 
> I'm a month away until my next trip to WDW. I'm so ready except of course for the packing part.  Trying to figure out how to squeeze everything into 1 suitcase.  Mel teased me on our last trip about having 2 suitcases, of course one was my small carry on.



You will love Kooza!  I just went last month and absolutely loved it.  One of the better Cirque shows that I've seen.  Have a fabulous time!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Evening Ya'll.
> 
> Posting this from a beautiful condo in  EBF VT.  Mel and I are taking a pilgrimage to Ben & Jerry's tomorrow.  Possibly some shopping, and maybe a wee bit of adult beverage drinking.
> 
> Unfortunetly in my haste to make my train to head to Mel's, I left my camera at home.   So there will be no photo's this time.
> 
> Have a good night!!!



Have fun!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning from WDW!!!! I wont discuss the weather for those who might be cold  (btw there is a front coming through that will cool us down a touch).

I find that when I go with my mom, we do things much slower paced. She is still sleeping this morning.  

Cait and Mel, have a fun trip! we are about a month away from mousefest time! I have some things to finish planning for another trip the weekend before but without over planning. I want it to be simple  

And then there is the weekend after we all go, that I am going with family. my sister who has only been once in a long time with us but was also with other family (husband, daughter, step daughter and her family). I am really hoping that she enjoys it! I am trying to show her the adult side, as she isnt sure there is one  (or maybe that is me she is thinking   I am the youngest and she had to drag me around with her when we were growing up)

(who all IS going in December??? cait, mel, teresa, angy, carrie, darcy?? patty?? am sure others... and I could go to Amy's thread with travel dates  )


----------



## Johnfish

Sha said:


> Good morning from WDW!!!! I wont discuss the weather for those who might be cold  (btw there is a front coming through that will cool us down a touch).
> 
> I find that when I go with my mom, we do things much slower paced. She is still sleeping this morning.
> 
> Cait and Mel, have a fun trip! we are about a month away from mousefest time! I have some things to finish planning for another trip the weekend before but without over planning. I want it to be simple
> 
> And then there is the weekend after we all go, that I am going with family. my sister who has only been once in a long time with us but was also with other family (husband, daughter, step daughter and her family). I am really hoping that she enjoys it! I am trying to show her the adult side, as she isnt sure there is one  (or maybe that is me she is thinking   I am the youngest and she had to drag me around with her when we were growing up)
> 
> (who all IS going in December??? cait, mel, teresa, angy, carrie, darcy?? patty?? am sure others... and I could go to Amy's thread with travel dates  )



I am going to be there 12/11 to 12/16

John


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon, is everyone having an enjoyable day.

Cait and Mel enjoy VT. I wish I could have joined you, maybe next time.

Sha, of course I'll be there in December with my dad, son and sisters.  Have to celebrate Dad's 80th in a MAGICAL way.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning from soggy VT~

Happy Sunday!!!

Mel and I ventured out yesterday, and where did we find ourselves you ask.  Well let me tell you, we found just a wee bit of heaven right here in VT.  Yup you guessed it, Ben and Jerry's.  We went on the factory tour and at the end we were rewarded with a tasting of Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream (made my honey a little jealous...his favorite ice cream)

We may have also paid a visit to their scoop shop as well.  A tasting was not quite enough for us.  Let me tell ya, if you are a fan of peanut butter cups.  The Chocolate Peanut Butter Swirl Ice cream tastes EXACTLY like a frozen peanut butter cup.

After breakfast today we are venturning out again and heading to Burlington...for my favorite passtime....SHOPPING!!!!

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> I do remember...But dont remember where???
> 
> Post a link please



Sure thing...

http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256

If that's too hard to remember, you can always just go to my website and click "Live Chat" at the top.  

www.meetjoeblack.net


----------



## Johnfish

Good afternoon everyone...  I had the most awesome experience last night. My son and I went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra at the Richmond Colesium. If you live any where near were they are going to perform DONT MISS IT.  This is by far the best arena rock show I have ever seen. The show would have been great even if they did nothing but perform thier music. But they mixed in a phenomenal show of lights, lasers and pyrotechnics that was just jaw dropping. 2 1/2 hours of music, lights, lasers and fireworks!!! Dont miss it if you have the opportunity to go. The band even came out afterward and sighed autographs after the show.

John


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Good afternoon everyone...  I had the most awesome experience last night. My son and I went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra at the Richmond Colesium. If you live any where near were they are going to perform DONT MISS IT.  This is by far the best arena rock show I have ever seen. The show would have been great even if they did nothing but perform thier music. But they mixed in a phenomenal show of lights, lasers and pyrotechnics that was just jaw dropping. 2 1/2 hours of music, lights, lasers and fireworks!!! Dont miss it if you have the opportunity to go. The band even came out afterward and sighed autographs after the show.
> 
> John



The Trans Siberian Orchestra are awesome, I know Matt and you had a fun.  They will be performing in Washington DC at the Verizon Center in December but unfortunately I'll be in Disney on those days.  Hopefully they will be back in 2009.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning from soggy VT~
> 
> Happy Sunday!!!
> 
> Mel and I ventured out yesterday, and where did we find ourselves you ask.  Well let me tell you, we found just a wee bit of heaven right here in VT.  Yup you guessed it, Ben and Jerry's.  We went on the factory tour and at the end we were rewarded with a tasting of Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream (made my honey a little jealous...his favorite ice cream)
> 
> We may have also paid a visit to their scoop shop as well.  A tasting was not quite enough for us.  Let me tell ya, if you are a fan of peanut butter cups.  The Chocolate Peanut Butter Swirl Ice cream tastes EXACTLY like a frozen peanut butter cup.
> 
> After breakfast today we are venturning out again and heading to Burlington...for my favorite passtime....SHOPPING!!!!
> 
> Have a great Sunday.



OK guys, thanks for dangling three carrots in front of me - Ben and Jerrys factory tour, peanut butter cup (why don't you guys detour through Hershey on the way home??) and factory outlet, or small town shopping!!!

Hope you enjoyed yourselves


----------



## flying_babyb

Im single, 24 and going to school to be a cop. Live in Wisconsin.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey girls...I am from VT, But I was away this weekend with some friends. I wish I would have known you were around. 
I am glad you had fun at Ben and Jerry's, and I am sure you had fun in Burlington on Church street- especially if you stayed there late at night for liquid refreshment...Burlington is known for the wide array of bars.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning from Snowy Vermont.

Mel's hopes for a walk up the mountian, past where the road is closed to cars were dashed when we woke up to snow.  It is Vermont after all.  We ventured out yesterday to go to Burlington, did a little shopping.  Headed back to the Resort, and just hung out lastnight watching a movie with the fireplace going....and woke up this morning to SNOW!!

Not sure what our plans are for today, possibly just watching the snow, while wishing we are at Disney!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey girls...I am from VT, But I was away this weekend with some friends. I wish I would have known you were around.
> I am glad you had fun at Ben and Jerry's, and I am sure you had fun in Burlington on Church street- especially if you stayed there late at night for liquid refreshment...Burlington is known for the wide array of bars.



Hey....to bad you were away this weekend.  We had fun on Church St, and walked down to the lake to take some pics.  Is it snowing where you are?

Hey STEVE!!....Did you send this snow to us?  As punishment for tempting you with Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am 5 minutes from Burlington. Any it is rrainy right now, but the temps are due to drop a bit- turning the rain into snow...Yeah...I love Vermont-FYI, that's BS. I hate the snow. When my kids get bigger- I'm outta here!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am 5 minutes from Burlington. Any it is rrainy right now, but the temps are due to drop a bit- turning the rain into snow...Yeah...I love Vermont-FYI, that's BS. I hate the snow. When my kids get bigger- I'm outta here!!!



Its stopped snowing up here on the Mountian.....for now....lol  I am looking forward to the move south, most likely this will be my last New England winter.  Winter in AR will be very different then Winter in Boston.


----------



## black562

I've not even been back two months and already I'm ready for the World again.  I wish I were getting ready to go back again, I had so much fun.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I'm getting ready to go in about a month and I can tell you that I will want to go back the very minute I set foot back in PA.  Ugh.


----------



## black562

Ok, so I'm now reading about a possible re-branding of Pop Century into something called Animation Inn & Suites and possibly taking it to a moderate level resort as well?  They say occupancy levels have never been very high at Pop, but every single time I've been there its been just as crowded as any of the All Stars, so that doesn't make any sense to me.

Now we all know of their decision to eventually finish Early Years as all-suites.  This is one of my favorite resorts at the World and I'm rather at odds with the fact that they might even THINK of changing it to something different.  Honestly, if they took it to a moderate, I would stay at Riverside instead, as its the best moderate in my opinion.

Just some food for a Monday morning, enjoy your reading...

Have a look at the article here


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hmmm, read the article. Very interesting.
I have stayed at Pop and loved it, but something new would be great too.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I've not even been back two months and already I'm ready for the World again.  I wish I were getting ready to go back again, I had so much fun.



Joe....just get some starbucks and taffy and you can probably recreate some of the magic that was your caffiene/sugar highs.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning from Snowy Vermont.
> 
> Hey STEVE!!....Did you send this snow to us?  As punishment for tempting you with Ben and Jerry's.



How can I send you something that I don't have (yet), you probably just cursed me!!!

Forgot to ask you how you knew that the peanut butter ice cream tasted "EXACTLY" like a frozen peanut butter cup --- sounds like Hershey has been visiting your freezer!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Evening All~

So our weekend in VT is coming to an end.  Back to reality tomorrow.  We have had a fun and relaxing weekend up here.  Mel did some work, and I did a little wedding research.  Of course there was some ice cream (yes Steve the Hershy fairy did indeed leave leave peanut butter cups in my freezer) and some shopping.

So back to Boston, and packing for Decmeber for me   And waiting not so patiently to find out if I got a second interview for the job I interview for on Friday.

Have a great night!!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Joe....just get some starbucks and taffy and you can probably recreate some of the magic that was your caffiene/sugar highs.



Ya know...perhaps I shared a few TOO MANY pictures with you while I was at WDW?  I suppose I'll have to watch my caffiene/sugar intake while in Vegas huh?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone! Southwest did it to me again! I just got 57 dollar flights nonstop to and from MCO so I booked a little getaway (1/24-1/27)with Tawney at Carribean Beach Resort and I booked one of their new Pirate Rooms!!  Tawney loves loves loves pirates! I got my AP discount, and added on the quick service dining plan too.  How exciting!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!

And Happy Veterans Day ... to any Vets who may read this, thank you from the bottom of my heart for your service to our country. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ilivetogo

You've got to be kidding me?  How did you find flights for that price?  Wow!  Lucky you.  I'd go down every third weekend if I could find those prices!   We're looking for the prices to fall, but they're not going down much from here at Philadelphia.    Bummer. 

Lucky you!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ilivetogo said:


> You've got to be kidding me?  How did you find flights for that price?  Wow!  Lucky you.  I'd go down every third weekend if I could find those prices!   We're looking for the prices to fall, but they're not going down much from here at Philadelphia.    Bummer.
> 
> Lucky you!!!


for my dates in and out of Philadelphia is only 79 bucks each way.... Check out the sale Southwest has going on now!
http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_air.html?src=e111108


----------



## sand2270

well...I changed my reservation again LOL.  I couldn't pass up the 7 for 4 deal and my SW agent was able to change my existing reservation.  So we are now doing 7 nights at Beach Club (only paying for 4 WOO HOO!!) and 3 at Pop.  

My DD was a little bummed, she wanted to stay at Pop longer...until I explained that Beach Club has a pool slide.  She is a sucker for pool slides...that made it all better.  

6 months to go...it's killing me!!!


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> well...I changed my reservation again LOL.  I couldn't pass up the 7 for 4 deal and my SW agent was able to change my existing reservation.  So we are now doing 7 nights at Beach Club (only paying for 4 WOO HOO!!) and 3 at Pop.
> 
> My DD was a little bummed, she wanted to stay at Pop longer...until I explained that Beach Club has a pool slide.  She is a sucker for pool slides...that made it all better.
> 
> 6 months to go...it's killing me!!!



Pool slides rule!!!


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Pool slides rule!!!



My daughter would agree with you 100%.  

We stayed at one of the Phoenix resorts one weekend and they had a great pool slide.  I sat on a chair near the bottom with a book and watched her go up and down that slide for a good two hours straight.  Up and down...up and down...I wish I had that much energy.


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> My daughter would agree with you 100%.
> 
> We stayed at one of the Phoenix resorts one weekend and they had a great pool slide.  I sat on a chair near the bottom with a book and watched her go up and down that slide for a good two hours straight.  Up and down...up and down...I wish I had that much energy.




We do have that energy......It just hurts us a day later.....I speak from experiance....Still fun though...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> We do have that energy......It just hurts us a day later.....I speak from experiance....Still fun though...



LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone! Southwest did it to me again! I just got 57 dollar flights nonstop to and from MCO so I booked a little getaway (1/24-1/27)with Tawney at Carribean Beach Resort and I booked one of their new Pirate Rooms!!  Tawney loves loves loves pirates! I got my AP discount, and added on the quick service dining plan too.  How exciting!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> And Happy Veterans Day ... to any Vets who may read this, thank you from the bottom of my heart for your service to our country. It is greatly appreciated.



I'll say it again...


----------



## Ilivetogo

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> for my dates in and out of Philadelphia is only 79 bucks each way.... Check out the sale Southwest has going on now!
> http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_air.html?src=e111108



I think you nailed it right there ... "for my dates".  My problem is that we are going Christmas week!    NOT good in the price department.  We've decided to take the train this year.  A new adventure!!!


----------



## ahoff

I was out running with a coworker over the summer, and asked "why are we doing this?"  His reply was "because I love burgers and beer!"   

And I found the place to run to - http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.html

Anywhere near you, Amy?


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> for my dates in and out of Philadelphia is only 79 bucks each way.... Check out the sale Southwest has going on now!
> http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_air.html?src=e111108




I checked out the prices, good fare coming home, but who wants to go home from Disney?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah, I tend to travel when it is cheap to go...lol  I stay away from holidays and look for airfare deals before I book a room.  Due to crazy work and school schedules, I usually can only get away for a few days at a time, but can go frequently enough to get my fill of the magic.  I just love it there.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

Well its back to reality today.  Left VT behind yesterday, we left the resort about Noon, and I got home to Boston around 9:30.  Just in time to watch Law and Order and talk to my Honey!!

Well off to do Laundry....and pack for Dec....my remember my camera this time.  Mel got some great shots of the mountian.  Silly me...packing queen, forgetting my camera...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I was out running with a coworker over the summer, and asked "why are we doing this?"  His reply was "because I love burgers and beer!"
> 
> And I found the place to run to - http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.html
> 
> Anywhere near you, Amy?



Oh my gawd. . .you did not go there Augie. . .Heart Attack Grill?
lol


----------



## Ilivetogo

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Well its back to reality today.  Left VT behind yesterday, we left the resort about Noon, and I got home to Boston around 9:30.  Just in time to watch Law and Order and talk to my Honey!!
> 
> Well off to do Laundry....and pack for Dec....my remember my camera this time.  Mel got some great shots of the mountian.  Silly me...packing queen, forgetting my camera...lol



Just curious ... where in Boston do you live?  I used to live in Back Bay!  ha!  Worked at a law office that was located upstairs in the offices at Faneuil Hall Marketplace.   AWESOME place to work cuz it always smelled so good.


----------



## katydidbug1

Ilivetogo said:


> Just curious ... where in Boston do you live?  I used to live in Back Bay!  ha!  Worked at a law office that was located upstairs in the offices at Faneuil Hall Marketplace.   AWESOME place to work cuz it always smelled so good.




I actually live on Beacon Hill.  Used to work in the Financial District, but currently looking for a new job.  I would imagine working above FHM would make you hungry all the time....Easy to pick up lunch!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Our office later moved to the Custom House Tower (the one with the clock in the top) and we were there for a couple of years.  Not as close to the food.   Bummer.


----------



## katydidbug1

Ilivetogo said:


> Our office later moved to the Custom House Tower (the one with the clock in the top) and we were there for a couple of years.  Not as close to the food.   Bummer.



LOL...but still pretty close!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, long time no talk.  Hope everyone is well.  Been uber busy getting ready for some important stuff going on in my life.  Have made some changes that affect how much I am working and how much I am playing.  Looking forward to seeing those who will be there in december when I am there and to future meetings as well.  

Take care everyone and have a wonderful rest of the day.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Well its back to reality today.  Left VT behind yesterday, we left the resort about Noon, and I got home to Boston around 9:30.  Just in time to watch Law and Order and talk to my Honey!!
> 
> Well off to do Laundry....and pack for Dec....my remember my camera this time.  Mel got some great shots of the mountian.  Silly me...packing queen, forgetting my camera...lol



Reality sucks!  - 29 days and counting to smell Palm trees  

Beat you - was fast asleep by 9pm  

Need to unpack, but super busy at work for all that I didn't get done on the snow day Monday.

I will post some shot, hopefully this weekend from VT
 Smuggs says hello


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Reality sucks!  - 29 days and counting to smell Palm trees
> 
> Beat you - was fast asleep by 9pm
> 
> Need to unpack, but super busy at work for all that I didn't get done on the snow day Monday.
> 
> I will post some shot, hopefully this weekend from VT
> Smuggs says hello



Tell Smuggs I said Hi!!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> 29 days and counting to smell Palm trees



Is that what I smell outside? Its not the fall air with FL sunshine?


----------



## ttester9612

Good evening everyone and I hope you had a GLORIOUS DAY!

Caite and Mel glad to hear you had a great time in VT.  

I've been swamped at work, just finally playing catch up on the board. I down to 29 days until I'm back in WDW with my dad.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello from VT...it doesn't sound the same because I live here...
Cait and Mel- I am glad you liked my lovely state. It will be snowing profusly here soon, and that's when I will be living thru everyone's photos of the world.


----------



## Ilivetogo

My sister lives in NH -- WAY over on the east side ... we can actually walk around the corner from her house and be in Maine.  wow!  Anyway, I imagine she will be having the snowy weather like you!?  

You guys enjoy it.  We're getting nasty overcast rain all day.   Yuck.  Much rather have the snow.  No ... take that back ... much rather have the sunshine at WDW and a water park!!


----------



## ahoff

Skiing is a lot more fun in the snow


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Thursday 

How is everyone today?  Any fun plans for the weekend?

Mel...is it time to go yet?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'd much rather have the sun of WDW, too.
I'll pass on the waterpark, if I can get a hammock between two palm trees with a pina colada...am I asking too much??


----------



## Ragnrok23

HI everyone 

30 year old male from Mass here.  Currently separated which leaves me no one to go to Disney with  

And I'll start with a game, free beer to anyone who can guess what ride this was taken at- I was in line


----------



## Ilivetogo

I guess I won't get to play ... I don't like beer.  But if you will compromise with a SoCo and pineapple, or a Strawberry Margarita I'll play!


----------



## Sha

Not a beer drinker either, unless its a German Radler...

and will take a stab at it only because I like to see how I do... 

Finding Nemo???


----------



## nurse.darcy

Personally I think it is pirates of the carribean. . .lol


----------



## Ragnrok23

Ilivetogo said:


> I guess I won't get to play ... I don't like beer.  But if you will compromise with a SoCo and pineapple, or a Strawberry Margarita I'll play!



OK- It will be a drink of your choice



Sha said:


> Not a beer drinker either, unless its a German Radler...
> 
> and will take a stab at it only because I like to see how I do...
> 
> Finding Nemo???



Sorry- but I can kinda see how you would think that with the color



nurse.darcy said:


> Personally I think it is pirates of the carribean. . .lol



Nope, sorry


----------



## Sha

That was one of two that I was debating about... will PM my other guess, as I said, I like to know. And that way someone else can get the chance.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Sha said:


> Not a beer drinker either, unless its a German Radler...
> 
> and will take a stab at it only because I like to see how I do...
> 
> Finding Nemo???



Actually, this one is right- sorry I thought I had put a different pic up


----------



## Sha

Ragnrok23 said:


> Actually, this one is right- sorry I thought I had put a different pic up



  thats okay... I thought those were clamshells in the back ground...


----------



## Ilivetogo

Big Thunder Mtn. Railroad???   Oops ... never mind.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Not a beer drinker either, unless its a German Radler...
> 
> and will take a stab at it only because I like to see how I do...
> 
> Finding Nemo???





Ragnrok23 said:


> Actually, this one is right- sorry I thought I had put a different pic up



Shoot am I the only beer drinking girl on this thread?  Sha can I have your beer??


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Shoot am I the only beer drinking girl on this thread?  Sha can I have your beer??



Hey I'm a beer drinker, but it depends on what kind of beer...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Hey I'm a beer drinker, but it depends on what kind of beer...



Can we share?


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Can we share?



Amy, for you yes we can.... 

How your darling daughter?  Tell her I said Hi....

Are you packed for Vegas?


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Amy, for you yes we can....
> 
> How your darling daughter?  Tell her I said Hi....
> 
> Are you packed for Vegas?



My darling daughter is doing well   She is mad I am going to Vegas, so I had to promise to bring something back from FAO Shwartz.  I am also taking her to see this next weekend since she loves ABBA 
http://www.bjornagain.com/

LOL

I need to start packing for Vegas, my plan is to do most of it this weekend


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> My darling daughter is doing well   She is mad I am going to Vegas, so I had to promise to bring something back from FAO Shwartz.  I am also taking her to see this next weekend since she loves ABBA
> http://www.bjornagain.com/
> 
> LOL
> 
> I need to start packing for Vegas, my plan is to do most of it this weekend



Don't wait to late in packing...you never know what might happen (like power going out while doing the   been there, done that  )


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Shoot am I the only beer drinking girl on this thread?  Sha can I have your beer??



Sure you can  (and share with T)


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Don't wait to late in packing...you never know what might happen (like power going out while doing the   been there, done that  )



LOL that's funny.  I'll have a week if I start this weekend which should be plenty of time.  

Let's just hope I don't miss my flight like I dreamed I did a few months ago.  Can always drive there if that happens I guess.  

You have another trip coming up soon too!


----------



## ttester9612

Yep Yep Yep....28 days and counting.....I'm so ready to show Dad the "Mouse and Walt's World"


----------



## ahoff

Called up MS today, still nothing on the wait list.  So, despite the decent airfares, I will wail until Jan or Feb to make another trip.  Maybe during marathon weekend.  Sometime soon, they told me I had 84 points I have to use before May.

But I did get invited up to Boston this weekend.  Bedford, actually.  Anyone near there?  If the weather is decent we plan to bike into Boston, they say it is only 20 miles.


----------



## Mrsduck101

ahoff said:


> Called up MS today, still nothing on the wait list.  So, despite the decent airfares, I will wail until Jan or Feb to make another trip.  Maybe during marathon weekend.  Sometime soon, they told me I had 84 points I have to use before May.
> 
> But I did get invited up to Boston this weekend.  Bedford, actually.  Anyone near there?  If the weather is decent we plan to bike into Boston, they say it is only 20 miles.



Just had to say it was great meeting you! Wish it had been warmer, but it was still a great time. Shawn and Patty and I missed you at Animal Kingdom, we had a blast riding EE and taking pics  

And yes, duckie screams like a girl on Space Mountain


----------



## dismem98

I agree with Duckie aka Jill, had a great time and wish we had met more times.

Have been really busy since getting back, but just checked some photos.  Too funny, bu the one of us  at the bus sans Augie as some finger in it!!!!!!!!!!  It's not too bad once I fix it I think so will post soon.

Am hoping to be there in Dec, but still making plans.

Had a blast with you and Shawn,
Patty


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I saw that ABBA show a few years ago!!! I LOVED IT!!!!
I am a big ABBA fan and we had great seats. No-one sat down the whole show. We were dancin in the aisles and in our seats!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone.  Wow only one more week till I find out just how much of a turn my life is going to take. . .finally.  Anyway, miss you all, I have been TERRIBLY busy and just trying to keep it together.  After the 19th I will share what has been going on, though I know some of you already know.  Have a great day everyone and . . .

*Happy Birthday Tracy*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone.  Wow only one more week till I find out just how much of a turn my life is going to take. . .finally.  Anyway, miss you all, I have been TERRIBLY busy and just trying to keep it together.  After the 19th I will share what has been going on, though I know some of you already know.  Have a great day everyone and . . .
> 
> *Happy Birthday Tracy*



Thanks Darce!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Birthday Tracy..hope its a zip a dee do da day!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Happy Birthday Tracy..hope its a zip a dee do da day!!




Thanks Randy...lol Now I have that song stuck in my head....!!! LOL but really... thanks...lol


----------



## Ilivetogo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! *

Let me guess ... uummm ... 29?  
(Just like me!)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ilivetogo said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! *
> 
> Let me guess ... uummm ... 29?
> (Just like me!)



Hahahaha I was just saying that this morning@!! LOL
Thank you hun!


----------



## dismem98

*TRACY....*


Today is your Birthday!!!!!  


You should be at WDW you know.  Oh well think about it all day and have some cake for me!!!   

Love ya, Patty


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> *TRACY....*
> 
> 
> Today is your Birthday!!!!!
> 
> 
> You should be at WDW you know.  Oh well think about it all day and have some cake for me!!!
> 
> Love ya, Patty




Hahahahaha thanks Patty! Oh how I wish I was!!! I will be in a few weeks at least ... 
 
I'll eat plenty of cake for everyone...lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Happy Birthday Tracy..hope its a zip a dee do da day!!



Hey Randy, what's your dates in December that you will be at WDW again..the 4th thru the 8th????????????????


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday Tracy!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks!!!!!! It has been a great one!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I saw that ABBA show a few years ago!!! I LOVED IT!!!!
> I am a big ABBA fan and we had great seats. No-one sat down the whole show. We were dancin in the aisles and in our seats!



Good to get some feedback on the show.  I'm a little worried about that, I hope if people are standing up my DD can see.  I guess she could always stand on the seat .


----------



## ttester9612

*TRACY!!!!!!*

here's some     for an enjoyable day.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> *TRACY!!!!!!*
> 
> here's some     for an enjoyable day.



yay for pixie dust! let it rain down!!! lol 
Thanks TT


----------



## disneyfanx3

Happy Birthday Tracy!!! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneyfanx3 said:


> Happy Birthday Tracy!!! Hope you are having a great day!



Thanks Char!! It was wonderful1
Good morning all! I had a wonderful birthday yesterday, but am now on my way to work, which is a 16 hour shift today. Have a great day y'all be good!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  It's still raining here, but a lot warmer.

Busy day, have a baby shower to attend and then we're having a Chili Cook-off at Church which I'm a judge (I better carry my TOMS).  

26 more days until I see Mickey again..


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.  It's still raining here, but a lot warmer.
> 
> Busy day, have a baby shower to attend and then we're having a Chili Cook-off at Church which I'm a judge (I better carry my TOMS).
> 
> 26 more days until I see Mickey again..



You are taking Tom with you?...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> You are taking Tom with you?...



Oh I'm bad...it meant  "TUMS".....  That's what I get for not proofreading before posting...


----------



## Sha

Tracy belated Happy Birthday! Hope it was a wonderful day


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Oh I'm bad...it meant  "TUMS".....  That's what I get for not proofreading before posting...



That's funny!  Hey Tom my stomach has been bothering me all week does this mean you can make it feel better??


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> That's funny!  Hey Tom my stomach has been bothering me all week does this mean you can make it feel better??



I'm glad my mistake is making folks laugh including me.    

Have to be careful, can't laugh to hard, because it hurts when I laugh (still recovering from surgery)


----------



## Ilivetogo

I think you're all backwards ...  I often get a "Tom-e-ache".  THEN I need a Tums.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm back from judging the chili cook-off.  We had 8 dishes to sample....someone actually put a BIG bottle of TUMS on the table....best to be prepared.  Luckily I have not had to use them but I am very thirsty


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Sunday everyone!

Happy belated Bday Tracy!

Super busy at work lately and no time to play 

25 more days until I take my cousin's twins to Disney for their first trip - and I am sooo excited.


----------



## bb1955

Hello everyone,

  I just got back from 11 days at WDW...it was great!

  Becky


----------



## cdn ears

bb1955 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got back from 11 days at WDW...it was great!
> 
> Becky



We know that it is "great", but could you maybe elaborate a little on it for us.  Sorry but my crystal ball is still in the shop.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Happy belated Bday Tracy!
> 
> Super busy at work lately and no time to play
> 
> 25 more days until I take my cousin's twins to Disney for their first trip - and I am sooo excited.



Thank ya Mel! 

December is coming up quick!! yay!!


----------



## bb1955

I stayed at ASMo for 11 nights, Nov 1 to 12. I went to all of the parks many times. I enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, especially the Milk chocolate creme brulee. The weather was warm except for 2 days....you needed a sweatshirt.

Bus service was good and bad from the hotel to the parks. Some days, it would arrive within 5 mins and other days, well, it was 30 to 40 mins.

My room was in the Mighty Ducks section so it was closer to walk to ASMu food court.

My new favorite restaurant is Wolfgang Puck Express. I had 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches there.

I'm new to this board....thank you for your patience.


----------



## ttester9612

bb1955 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got back from 11 days at WDW...it was great!
> 
> Becky





bb1955 said:


> I stayed at ASMo for 11 nights, Nov 1 to 12. I went to all of the parks many times. I enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, especially the Milk chocolate creme brulee. The weather was warm except for 2 days....you needed a sweatshirt.
> 
> Bus service was good and bad from the hotel to the parks. Some days, it would arrive within 5 mins and other days, well, it was 30 to 40 mins.
> 
> My room was in the Mighty Ducks section so it was closer to walk to ASMu food court.
> 
> My new favorite restaurant is Wolfgang Puck Express. I had 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches there.
> 
> I'm new to this board....thank you for your patience.



  Becky,  to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney".

Was you trip a solo or did you go with family/friends?  Did you spend the entire 11 days enjoying the Parks and other attractions on Disney propriety?


----------



## bb1955

I went with my mom...she's 74...I'm 53...she didn't go to the parks each day.

We went to KSC twice...once for "Lunch with an Astronaut" for my mom's birthday and once for Air and Space show. We went to Celebration for dinner one night but the rest of the time we stayed at Disney.

This was my 42nd vacation...I was going twice a year for a while.

Gas was cheapest, 1.84 in SC and costly, 2.33 at Titusville


----------



## disneykip

*Happy Birthday Tracey!!  *Belated but sounds like you had a great day.  




PirateMel said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Happy belated Bday Tracy!
> 
> Super busy at work lately and no time to play
> 
> 25 more days until I take my cousin's twins to Disney for their first trip - and I am sooo excited.



Mel - that will be so fun!  Hope you have a great time.  How old are the twins?  


Hope everyone is well.  I haven't been able to get on much lately.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> (I better carry my TOMS).





sand2270 said:


> That's funny!  Hey Tom my stomach has been bothering me all week does this mean you can make it feel better??



Well, I had an interesting weekend, what with the chili cook-off in MD and an emergency trip to Arizona and all.. 

Hope everyone's well today! Counting down the days until Thanksgiving in NYC and WDW just after that!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tom- I was wondering how long it would take you to come here and see how busy you were this weekend...so much for "Down Time".


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All....Happy Monday!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Counting down to Disney in Dec 

Tracy...Happy Belated...Hope it was a good one!!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tom- I was wondering how long it would take you to come here and see how busy you were this weekend...so much for "Down Time".



Seriously! Good thing I'm "extra strength" and loaded with calcium


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Don't forget...FRUITY!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

oh brother


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't forget...FRUITY!!!



Good one.. I'm just glad you didn't say "chewable"  

I think we've teased Teresa enough for one day. All in good fun


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Well, I had an interesting weekend, what with the chili cook-off in MD and an emergency trip to Arizona and all..
> 
> Hope everyone's well today! Counting down the days until Thanksgiving in NYC and WDW just after that!!




took me a second to get the joke.  I almost responded you were in AZ and you didn't contact me!! LOL


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Hope everyone's well today! Counting down the days until Thanksgiving in NYC and WDW just after that!!




Going to NY for Thanksgiving?  Going to be at the parade?  Did that once, an even neater thing to do is go the night before and watch the balloons get blown up.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ahoff said:


> Going to NY for Thanksgiving?  Going to be at the parade?  Did that once, an even neater thing to do is go the night before and watch the balloons get blown up.



THAT sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Going to NY for Thanksgiving?  Going to be at the parade?  Did that once, an even neater thing to do is go the night before and watch the balloons get blown up.



That's exactly what we have planned that evening! We're staying on the Upper West Side and have plans to head over to Central Park West to see the preparation the night before. It's my parents' 49th anniversary and in Disney-esque fashion, they're kicking off the year of their 50th in the city where they honeymooned in 1959.


----------



## ahoff

That is right where they do it, a block away from the Museum of Natural History.  Actually it is done over three blocks, and it has turned into an event by itself.  Hope you have good weather!  We did it twice, one year was nice, the other was bitter cold.  Only did the Parade once.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my friendly neighborhood singles, looks like you all are having fun without me again!!!!!!

Okay, so I got a lot going on, but that doesn't give you license to play. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Darcy- we've missed you!
I hope all is going well with the decisions coming your way!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thanks, Wednesday is the BIG DAY. . .after that it is life as usual. . .either with or without. . .doesn't make a HUGE difference to me. . .only to Brandon. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks, Wednesday is the BIG DAY. . .after that it is life as usual. . .either with or without. . .doesn't make a HUGE difference to me. . .only to Brandon. . .



Will I be seeing you Saturday when I get to town?


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Seriously! Good thing I'm "extra strength" and loaded with calcium





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't forget...FRUITY!!!



Oh my favorite kind, "chewable, fruity, and extra strength with calcium"    Thanks "TOMS" for helping me out.


----------



## cdn ears

bb1955 said:


> I stayed at ASMo for 11 nights, Nov 1 to 12. I went to all of the parks many times. I enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, especially the Milk chocolate creme brulee. The weather was warm except for 2 days....you needed a sweatshirt.
> 
> Bus service was good and bad from the hotel to the parks. Some days, it would arrive within 5 mins and other days, well, it was 30 to 40 mins.
> 
> My room was in the Mighty Ducks section so it was closer to walk to ASMu food court.
> 
> My new favorite restaurant is Wolfgang Puck Express. I had 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches there.
> 
> I'm new to this board....thank you for your patience.





bb1955 said:


> I went with my mom...she's 74...I'm 53...she didn't go to the parks each day.
> 
> We went to KSC twice...once for "Lunch with an Astronaut" for my mom's birthday and once for Air and Space show. We went to Celebration for dinner one night but the rest of the time we stayed at Disney.
> 
> This was my 42nd vacation...I was going twice a year for a while.
> 
> Gas was cheapest, 1.84 in SC and costly, 2.33 at Titusville



We always have patience with the new DIS'rs, thats why I was asking for more details........sounds like you and mom enjoyed the world and KSC.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> That's exactly what we have planned that evening! We're staying on the Upper West Side and have plans to head over to Central Park West to see the preparation the night before. It's my parents' 49th anniversary and in Disney-esque fashion, they're kicking off the year of their 50th in the city where they honeymooned in 1959.



What a great idea!!  Hope you have wonderful weather!  Enjoy!


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks, Wednesday is the BIG DAY. . .after that it is life as usual. . .either with or without. . .doesn't make a HUGE difference to me. . .only to Brandon. . .



Hope everything turns out exactly as you want it!!


----------



## tawasdave

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY MOUSE!!!  BORN TODAY IN 1928....


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY MOUSE!!!  BORN TODAY IN 1928....



Happy Bday to my Favorite MAN  
Mickey Mosue that is   

Happy Tuesaday everyone - how is everyone doing today???

Drove to Portland ME yesterday to meet our new Auditor's and back - tired today.  

Sooooo cold here - I need to see some NICE Florida sun


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Happy Bday to my Favorite MAN
> Mickey Mosue that is
> 
> Happy Tuesaday everyone - how is everyone doing today???
> 
> Drove to Portland ME yesterday to meet our new Auditor's and back - tired today.
> 
> Sooooo cold here - I need to see some NICE Florida sun


 Hiya Mel, and whew, glad you clarified that as someone who will remain nameless has a tendency to let his ego get out of hand very easily....  Its cold here as well, I am so ready for Spring and winter isnt even  officially here yet...Looking forward to seeing you in 3 weeks


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Sooooo cold here - I need to see some NICE Florida sun



Mid 60's in Orlando today, with breeze, so feels cooler  

Oh! and they are expecting lows in high 30's tonight


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Mid 60's in Orlando today, with breeze, so feels cooler
> 
> Oh! and they are expecting lows in high 30's tonight



No sympathy from me... I woke up to snow this morning. YUCK!


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> No sympathy from me... I woke up to snow this morning. YUCK!



Will you make a snow angel for me?????


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

We got snow this morning too. It was coming down so hard for awhile.
Our area had 12 accidents and two involved school busses. Everyone was ok, but people tend to forget that snow is slippery!!!


----------



## sand2270

Emtgirljen said:


> No sympathy from me... I woke up to snow this morning. YUCK!





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We got snow this morning too. It was coming down so hard for awhile.
> Our area had 12 accidents and two involved school busses. Everyone was ok, but people tend to forget that snow is slippery!!!



Snow?  What is this snow you speak of?  Is that the white, fluffy, frozen water stuff that you see in those colder parts of the country?  Sorry not to familar with it...don't see much snow in these parts.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Hiya Mel, and whew, glad you clarified that as someone who will remain nameless has a tendency to let his ego get out of hand very easily....  Its cold here as well, I am so ready for Spring and winter isnt even  officially here yet...Looking forward to seeing you in 3 weeks


----------



## NH_Bubba

Sha said:


> Mid 60's in Orlando today, with breeze, so feels cooler
> 
> Oh! and they are expecting lows in high 30's tonight



I'll take those Temps seing we're looking at Highs in the low 30's the rest of this week.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone.  

It's very cold and winding here, we saw some flurries today but not much.

Will be leaving shortly with Dad.  We're going to see KOOZA.....I'm so excited.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Snow?  What is this snow you speak of?  Is that the white, fluffy, frozen water stuff that you see in those colder parts of the country?  Sorry not to familar with it...don't see much snow in these parts.



Yeah, I remember my friend telling me about an INCH of snow you guys got last year, and ya'll were trippin'.  People raiding grocery stores, crashing cars all over the roads...the sky is falling, the sky is falling.   

Anyway, here's what I woke up to this morning.


----------



## Ilivetogo

No snow here ... but woke up to the 20s this am.   YUCK!  Get me outa here!!


----------



## PirateMel

Ilivetogo said:


> No snow here ... but woke up to the 20s this am.   YUCK!  Get me outa here!!



Same here BRRRRRR~!
I need to move so that I can see


----------



## PirateMel

Here is my dilema - I got that inevitable letter in the mail last week, you know the one for Thanksgiving weekend for the dreaded 'HS reunion'.

So has any DIS singles gone to the reunion alone?  And if you din't go have you ever regretted it?

Opinions will be greatly appreciated.

Melanie


----------



## Ilivetogo

I went to a reunion alone.  It was "odd" to say the least.  It was okay, but  it was nice because I was back home again for a while.  I have no interest in attending any more - especially alone!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I have never gone to one, but my best friend refuses to go to the next one alone...she insists she is dragging me along.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Here is my dilema - I got that inevitable letter in the mail last week, you know the one for Thanksgiving weekend for the dreaded 'HS reunion'.
> 
> So has any DIS singles gone to the reunion alone?  And if you din't go have you ever regretted it?
> 
> Opinions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Melanie



I went alone. Had a good time too! the 25th will be more fun, as some that missed the 20th, will be coming to that one. And some of them are the people I would want to see. Still wish they would move it up to Orlando to WDW as that would be a blast!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Here is my dilema - I got that inevitable letter in the mail last week, you know the one for Thanksgiving weekend for the dreaded 'HS reunion'.
> 
> So has any DIS singles gone to the reunion alone?  And if you din't go have you ever regretted it?
> 
> Opinions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Melanie



I say go Mel. Worst case your not having fun and can leave. 

I wont go to mine but its just because I had no real connection to anyone since we moved Junior year of high school. And the people I want to see wouldnt go. 

You will have fun.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Mel,

I say go.  You may regret it if you don't.

I went to my 25th year reunion alone last Thanksgiving weekend.  I had a good time despite being the only person there who was unattached and has never been married.  

I still felt an attachment to that time and those people in my life, despite the fact that because I was never part of a clique, there were times that I thought that the only thing I had in common with my classmates was eventual graduation.

Jim


----------



## ttester9612

Go for it Mel...you can always leave if your not having fun.  At least you can say "I did it" instead of "if I only..."


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Here is my dilema - I got that inevitable letter in the mail last week, you know the one for Thanksgiving weekend for the dreaded 'HS reunion'.
> 
> So has any DIS singles gone to the reunion alone?  And if you din't go have you ever regretted it?
> 
> Opinions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Melanie



I say go for it.  My class has not had any reunions but the class two years ahead of me  had their 20th in  August and I was invited to it and went  alone and had lots of fun.  I would have totally regretted not going.


----------



## tsing

I would say go, also.  I went to my 20 year reunion.  It was interesting seeing people after that many years, especially the one's who were "cool" in high school...but aren't so much any more.

I haven't gone since, and that was 15 years ago.  Didn't have a big connection to people in my class.  I mostly had friends who graduated earlier.


----------



## PirateMel

Thank you,

I may just suck it up and go now, even for just a drink.

Melanie


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I may just suck it up and go now, even for just a drink.
> 
> Melanie




Mel....just think of it this way......you get to scrap for most of the weekend, and if you aren't having a good time....you can use me as an excuse to head out early


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Mel....just think of it this way......you get to scrap for most of the weekend, and if you aren't having a good time....you can use me as an excuse to head out early



Thank you,

I just emailed them I would go and found out that most of my classmates are going without their significant others.  Hmmm - could provide very interesting.
But will have a great excuse to leave early - Disney scrapping beats all, especially with great company


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I just emailed them I would go and found out that most of my classmates are going without their significant others.  Hmmm - could provide very interesting.
> But will have a great excuse to leave early - Disney scrapping beats all, especially with great company



SCRAPPING DISNEY. Why would you do that I thought we liked it?


----------



## MO Nurse

Good Evening all


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> SCRAPPING DISNEY. Why would you do that I thought we liked it?



Funny!  

Scrapbooking


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Mel....just think of it this way......you get to scrap for most of the weekend, and if you aren't having a good time....you can use me as an excuse to head out early



I may get in trouble for this, but hey couldn't resist, so I will apologize first Cait.........offering yourself to be used as an excuse


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone....sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been swamp at work, doing a lot of long hours.  What's everyone one been up to....having a good day?

20 more days.....  I packed and ready, well at least ready not sure about the packing...


----------



## katydidbug1

Ohhh you are in such bigh trouble..lol



cdn ears said:


> I may get in trouble for this, but hey couldn't resist, so I will apologize first Cait.........offering yourself to be used as an excuse


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been swamp at work, doing a lot of long hours.  What's everyone one been up to....having a good day?
> 
> 20 more days.....  I packed and ready, well at least ready not sure about the packing...



I am not packed yet... and I have 2 weeks today. But Im waiting to see what the weather will do. Then come home do laundry and repack.. looking forward to it all


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I am not packed yet... and I have 2 weeks today. But Im waiting to see what the weather will do. Then come home do laundry and repack.. looking forward to it all



   very bad word...


----------



## sand2270

less than 24 hours to go to Vegas time.  Yeah!!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> less than 24 hours to go to Vegas time.  Yeah!!



Y'all (one word) have FUN NOW......


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> very bad word...



I thought the very bad word was snow??????


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I thought the very bad word was snow??????



That might be for some, but as for me how can I ever forget about the power outage while doing the  the day before a trip.


----------



## ttester9612

By the way it did snow here in Arlington, VA today....it just didn't stick....


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> less than 24 hours to go to Vegas time.  Yeah!!



Yay, I get to meet Amy tomorrow. . .


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh you are in such bigh trouble..lol



What, what, I did apologize first


----------



## MATTERHORN

Darcy...me too! Picking her up around noon, then heading out for a day of girlie fun!! Can't wait!

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay, I get to meet Amy tomorrow. . .





MATTERHORN said:


> Darcy...me too! Picking her up around noon, then heading out for a day of girlie fun!! Can't wait!
> 
> Andrea



Darcy and Andrea....you will love Amy......she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Darcy...me too! Picking her up around noon, then heading out for a day of girlie fun!! Can't wait!
> 
> Andrea



I am in the airport now...you gotta love free wireless.  I got here way too early...but I am always nervous when I am driving to Phoenix from Tucson.  Still an hour to go until my flight.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy and Andrea....you will love Amy......she's such a sweetheart.



Aww thanks .

The boys show up tomorrow.  Hopefully Matty and I won't be too worn out from tonight's partying.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Aww thanks .
> 
> The boys show up tomorrow.  Hopefully Matty and I won't be too worn out from tonight's partying.



Oh well, if that be the case...I think we'll be able to find something to do.


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Oh well, if that be the case...I think we'll be able to find something to do.



Now you boys be nice to those lovable girls. I don't want to hear any bad reports about you misbehaving...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Now you boys be nice to those lovable girls. I don't want to hear any bad reports about you misbehaving...



Teresa, I am not sure the boys can handle us. . .its girls night out tonight.  We are about 5 minutes from getting ourselves outta here and out partying. . .luckily Amy has a room on the strip so if we get stupid we don't have to drive. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Teresa, I am not sure the boys can handle us. . .its girls night out tonight.  We are about 5 minutes from getting ourselves outta here and out partying. . .luckily Amy has a room on the strip so if we get stupid we don't have to drive. . .lol.



this is the craziest room...it's a Go Room at the Flamingo.  It's hot pink, has automatic shades, tv in the bathroom mirror...LOL.  I will post pictures later.  And yes plenty of room for you guys if you need to crash here.


----------



## sand2270

Oh and the second Pirates of the Caribbean movie is on...don't remember the name.  Waiting on the girls...so watching it on the big ole flat screen in the room.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> What, what, I did apologize first


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> this is the craziest room...it's a Go Room at the Flamingo.  It's hot pink, has automatic shades, tv in the bathroom mirror...LOL.  I will post pictures later.  And yes plenty of room for you guys if you need to crash here.



That's sounds like some room. Can't wait to see the pics...

Did you ladies enjoyed yourselves?


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> That's sounds like some room. Can't wait to see the pics...
> 
> Did you ladies enjoyed yourselves?



Darcy and Matty are crazy!!  We had a blast last night.  I am waiting for the boys to show up.  We will provide more detail later.


----------



## nurse.darcy

We did have fun last night but those young girls are a little too much for me. . .lol.  I am still recovering and I have to go to work in a couple hours. . .

Amy is a blast.  We had a great time.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

The second Pirates of the Caribbean movie is Pirates of the Caribbean 2: Dead Men's Chest.

Jim


----------



## stitch1986

Hey all,
   I hope everyone had a good weekend? My weekend was good. I saw Twilight twice this weekend  it is a awesome movie I liked it but of course the book is better. I watched football ALL my teams lost  and I am starting to prepare stuff for Thanksgiving. fun fun lol


----------



## libertybell7

I guess everyone is in holiday mode...And that is fine...I'll just wait till my group of peeps come out to play...

Hope everyone has a great turkeyday!


----------



## dismem98

Hey Shawn and Jill....

Happy Turkey Day!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Aww thanks .
> 
> The boys show up tomorrow.  Hopefully Matty and I won't be too worn out from tonight's partying.



They Girls and boys have been quiet - Hope thye are having a great time


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday eveyone!

Today is my last day to work for this week - gotta love the perks from this new job.

One the agenda - scrapbooking with Friends, packing, eating, adult beverages or two, and oh yeah my 25th reunion.

Sould be a busy weekend.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday eveyone!
> 
> Today is my last day to work for this week - gotta love the perks from this new job.
> 
> One the agenda - scrapbooking with Friends, packing, eating, adult beverages or two, and oh yeah my 25th reunion.
> 
> Sould be a busy weekend.



I have all my scrap stuf ready to go...my reward for Thanksgiving with the Family....lol  Oh we are only have an adult beverage or 2?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I have all my scrap stuf ready to go...my reward for Thanksgiving with the Family....lol  Oh we are only have an adult beverage or 2?



Per day


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> I have all my scrap stuf ready to go...my reward for Thanksgiving with the Family....lol  Oh we are only have an adult beverage or 2?



Don't you mean at a time?


----------



## nurse.darcy

I met Amy on Saturday. . .they still haven't surfaced from the night at the Palms on Sunday.. . .who knows. . .they could still be dancing away. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone. I pray you day has been enjoyable.

This is my last day of work this week, heading to South Carolina tomorrow to spend Thanksgiving at my sister's.  As for the drinks I might have 2 per hour.   Maybe I better let Jason do the driving..

Darcy....did you loose Amy and the boys already......but then they might be dancing the night and day away...


----------



## cdn ears

To all of the DIS'rs that are south of the 49th - HAPPY TURKEY DAY to you and your families .

Enjoy the weekend, but don't eat or shop 'til you drop, although our number of medical professionals has been growing they may not be close enough to assist you.................


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> To all of the DIS'rs that are south of the 49th - HAPPY TURKEY DAY to you and your families .
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, but don't eat or shop 'til you drop, although our number of medical professionals has been growing they may not be close enough to assist you.................



 Steve

OMG I avoid BLACK FRIDAY as much as possible.   I hate shopping then...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Everyone. I pray you day has been enjoyable.
> 
> This is my last day of work this week, heading to South Carolina tomorrow to spend Thanksgiving at my sister's.  As for the drinks I might have 2 per hour.   Maybe I better let Jason do the driving..
> 
> Darcy....did you loose Amy and the boys already......but then they might be dancing the night and day away...



Honestly, I couldn't keep up.  After Saturday night with Amy and Andrea I had to work two nights.  Was supposed to catch up with them tonight but I am beat and I gotta leave early to go pick up my son.  But, I will be cooking thanksgiving dinner for 5 as some friends of mine are coming over for the feast.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Steve
> 
> OMG I avoid BLACK FRIDAY as much as possible.   I hate shopping then...



I shopped black friday once. . .NEVER AGAIN.  Great deals but with this economy everyone is giving great deals. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> They Girls and boys have been quiet - Hope thye are having a great time





nurse.darcy said:


> I met Amy on Saturday. . .they still haven't surfaced from the night at the Palms on Sunday.. . .who knows. . .they could still be dancing away. . .





ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Everyone. I pray you day has been enjoyable.
> 
> This is my last day of work this week, heading to South Carolina tomorrow to spend Thanksgiving at my sister's.  As for the drinks I might have 2 per hour.   Maybe I better let Jason do the driving..
> 
> Darcy....did you loose Amy and the boys already......but then they might be dancing the night and day away...





nurse.darcy said:


> Honestly, I couldn't keep up.  After Saturday night with Amy and Andrea I had to work two nights.  Was supposed to catch up with them tonight but I am beat and I gotta leave early to go pick up my son.  But, I will be cooking thanksgiving dinner for 5 as some friends of mine are coming over for the feast.



We are alive.  We will post stories, pics, etc later.  I am wiped out but we have been having a great time.  It is 1am here now...we were trying to see the Bellagio Fountains but they stop at midnight...bummer.  Will try to see them tomorrow before I leave.  The bed is calling to me now.


----------



## disneydeb

Here's wishing all my friends on these boards a very HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## MO Nurse

I am shopping Black Friday. Almost everything I want is on sale so to the mad house I go.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I heard on the radio that Kohl's is opening at 4 am.  UGH!   I can't imagine.  Probably wouldn't be THAT many people there at that time though. I only shop Black Friday if I see a "specific" thing on sale for a huge discount. Otherwise, I shop online.  SO much easier!  Stuff comes right to the door.  Love it!


----------



## CoMickey

Hi all -  Wanted to wish everyone a *Happy* *Thanksgiving!*


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.

I arrived South Carolina and using my sister's computer to check my email and read the DisBoards....



MO Nurse said:


> I am shopping Black Friday. Almost everything I want is on sale so to the mad house I go.



You go GIRL.....do all the shopping and savings you want....HAVE FUN....


----------



## ToddRN

Hey Everyone...
Have a great Turkey day and travel safe!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.
> 
> I arrived South Carolina and using my sister's computer to check my email and read the DisBoards....
> 
> 
> 
> You go GIRL.....do all the shopping and savings you want....HAVE FUN....




glad you got there in one piece   I am stuck at work till 3AM


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Sha

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

I hope that those who are traveling will be safe and enjoy their time with the people they are with. 

Wishing you all a blessed day whether with family, friends or even alone. Remembering what you are thankful for, blessed with, and those who are on your heart or mind.


----------



## katydidbug1

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!*


----------



## Disneyfan63

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Jim


----------



## disneyfanx3

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Have a very HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

Wishing everyone a great day today


----------



## Ilivetogo

A little late, but ...

Happy Thanksgiving To All!!!


----------



## Johnfish

13 Days!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> 13 Days!!!!!!!!



12 Days


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> 12 Days



Woo Hoo - Almost to single digits - 
TT are your Banana's ready


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - Almost to single digits -
> TT are your Banana's ready



  I   don't  know  if  it's  not  pyramids  of  glasses  in  France   then  you  guys  are  cornering  the  market  on  banana splits


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - Almost to single digits -
> TT are your Banana's ready



I know I am getting excited! Does T have the  done????  lol

Its going to be nice to share Disney in December with my friends as well as my son.  My tree is up and Genesis and Marie will decorate it tomorrow. I hope everyone is having a restful weekend!


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - Almost to single digits -
> TT are your Banana's ready





acm563 said:


> I know I am getting excited! Does T have the  done????  lol
> 
> Its going to be nice to share Disney in December with my friends as well as my son.  My tree is up and Genesis and Marie will decorate it tomorrow. I hope everyone is having a restful weekend!



I'm not banana dancing but I am doing the the    dance Just 10 more days until Sea World and 12 more days until Disney.  

Sorry Angy, the  hasn't even been started yet.   Just arrived home from South Carolina last night and today been busy raking the leaves.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Happy (Belated) Thanksgiving everyone!  

We hit a few stores on Black Friday, got a few Christmas gifts for the kids and some good deals for ourselves  

On a sad note,
I lost my kitty today. He was 11 1/2 years old and struggling for a while now....I miss him terribly and we are all hurting


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> Happy (Belated) Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> We hit a few stores on Black Friday, got a few Christmas gifts for the kids and some good deals for ourselves
> 
> On a sad note,
> I lost my kitty today. He was 11 1/2 years old and struggling for a while now....I miss him terribly and we are all hurting



Am so sorry to hear about your cat. I know exactly how hard that is and how you feel. HUGS


----------



## sand2270

Hi all I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  

I started posting some Vegas pictures in the Vegas thread if you are interested.  I added a link to my signature.


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> Happy (Belated) Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> We hit a few stores on Black Friday, got a few Christmas gifts for the kids and some good deals for ourselves
> 
> On a sad note,
> I lost my kitty today. He was 11 1/2 years old and struggling for a while now....I miss him terribly and we are all hurting



Aww I'm sorry


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh Jill, I am so sorry about your cat!! Hugsss!!!!

Hope everyone who did the Vegas trip had a great time!! I looked at the pictures and the wax museum looks awesome!!! I have always said if I don't get married at Disney, it will be in Vegas!!! lol  Preferably with Elvis as the officiator! lol 


Time for my 8 day dancers, I hit single digits and didn't notice!! I hate it when life gets in the way of my Disney anticipation! lol


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hope everyone who did the Vegas trip had a great time!! I looked at the pictures and the wax museum looks awesome!!! I have always said if I don't get married at Disney, it will be in Vegas!!! lol  Preferably with Elvis as the officiator! lol



I will post more later it takes forever.  

On another note today was my 180 plus 10 mark so I was able to make ADR's for Chef Mickey's and CRT.  Had to get up at 5am my time.  I had almost no wait time and got both ADR's on the days and the times I wanted.  Easy peasy.  Was off the phone by 5:11am and went back to bed.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I will post more later it takes forever.
> 
> On another note today was my 180 plus 10 mark so I was able to make ADR's for Chef Mickey's and CRT.  Had to get up at 5am my time.  I had almost no wait time and got both ADR's on the days and the times I wanted.  Easy peasy.  Was off the phone by 5:11am and went back to bed.



Easy peasy????  Oh dear.  Well at least you weren't trying to make resies on the first day for free dining, I was on the phone for two+ hours....eesh.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Evening All~

I am here at Mel's where we are busily scrapping and watching our Pats.  Miss Mel is not real happy with them right now, as its a tied game.  Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Am so sorry to hear about your cat. I know exactly how hard that is and how you feel. HUGS





sand2270 said:


> Aww I'm sorry





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Jill, I am so sorry about your cat!! Hugsss!!!!



Thanks everyone


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> I   don't  know  if  it's  not  pyramids  of  glasses  in  France   then  you  guys  are  cornering  the  market  on  banana splits



You are too cute  

Happy Monday everyone. - Almost time for single digits - are we there yet


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> You are too cute
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. - Almost time for single digits - are we there yet



 

Almost time for single digit dancin. Awesome. Cant wait to spend the holidays at Disney with Ya'll!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Almost time for single digit dancin. Awesome. Cant wait to spend the holidays at Disney with Ya'll!!



Here, here!! (or is that "woot, woot" ??)


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Here, here!! (or is that "woot, woot" ??)



Dude.. 3 days?!?! You are beyond just the single digit dancin. Your good to go. And heck yeah thats a Woot Woot


----------



## Johnfish

Almost there!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I am in the single digits for my vacation....8 days until I'm at Sea World...  but 10 days until I'm in WDW.


----------



## PirateMel

This Sunday (December 7th) is one of my favorite events to be a part of.

My BIL and S belong to a Mini club (mini coopers).  Being the Non-Disney people they are this is the closest they get to the Mouse.  

I first joined them in 2006 in the Mini's Make a Wish Toy Run -  (Part of the make a wish foundation).  Each year it grows and this year there will be over 60 Mini coopers making the ride to the Make a Wish Foundation in RI.  It is a sight to behold to see these little cars stuffed with toys for the run.

This year I have decided to empashise my LOVE of Disney and donate Disney Gift cards with a stuffed Mickey instead of toys.  

Since I have been blessed to have visited the Mouse so much this year, I wanted to share that with someone who might not ever have the chance.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel- that sounds like soooo much fun. I would like to see that. We have a few events like that here, but with motorcycles.
That's very nice of you to share your love of Mickey with a MAW child.


----------



## katydidbug1

​
WoooHooo Single digits.....Did lots of  today....and now the suitcase is packed.  Of course I will be going on this trip without my favorite  I think he is a little jealous.  Possibly be doing a little wedding recon...huh Sha?


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> :.....Did lots of  today....and now the suitcase is packed.  Of course I will be going on this trip without my favorite  I think he is a little jealous.  Possibly be doing a little wedding recon...huh Sha?[/FONT][/COLOR]​




Packed already?  I am leaving in two days and have not packed yet...am I behind?...  ​


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> ​
> WoooHooo Single digits.....Did lots of  today....and now the suitcase is packed.  Of course I will be going on this trip without my favorite  I think he is a little jealous.  Possibly be doing a little wedding recon...huh Sha?



I hadnt realized we were single digits! cool! I have been a bit distracted with playing doctor...   and YES I do believe that I covered that in the packet   Am looking forward to our trip though Cait. Will be a lot of fun for all.


----------



## ttester9612

Oh YEA.....  singles digits..... 

I'm not packed, in fact I still haven't done my   

Sha, what's the weather going to be like for next week?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh YEA.....  singles digits.....
> 
> I'm not packed, in fact I still haven't done my
> 
> Sha, what's the weather going to be like for next week?



I havent packed either... LOL.. was waiting for a better 7 day report that gave more info. So far its showing low 70's for highs and lows in the 50s.


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> ​
> WoooHooo Single digits.....Did lots of  today....and now the suitcase is packed.  Of course I will be going on this trip without my favorite  I think he is a little jealous.  Possibly be doing a little wedding recon...huh Sha?



I must be really bad cause I am leaving in less than 24 hrs and STILL not packed. . .but I have been uber busy.  The laundry is done though so no issues there.


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Wednesday

    
    ​
Woo Hoo!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel- that sounds like soooo much fun. I would like to see that. We have a few events like that here, but with motorcycles.
> That's very nice of you to share your love of Mickey with a MAW child.



Thank you
Makes me


----------



## Ilivetogo

I'm down to 17 days and I'm really excited.   I can't imagine what I'll be like once I hit single digits like you guys!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, just checked 10 day weather forecast for Orlando and it is Sunny or mostly sunny every day with highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s most days.

Sounds good to me. . .


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, just checked 10 day weather forecast for Orlando and it is Sunny or mostly sunny every day with highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s most days.
> 
> Sounds good to me. . .



Excellent - now I can finish packing


----------



## PirateMel

Ilivetogo said:


> I'm down to 17 days and I'm really excited.   I can't imagine what I'll be like once I hit single digits like you guys!!



They time will fly and when we are having withdrawals from being home, you can cheer us up


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Excellent - now I can finish packing



Thats 10 degrees warmer than here.  Guess I might have to throw in shorts. . .lol.


----------



## Ilivetogo

PirateMel said:


> They time will fly and when we are having withdrawals from being home, you can cheer us up



I hear that.  I'm not really looking forward to the "getting back" part.


----------



## acm563

I dont even want to think about coming back...and yes the weather is looking good and for those going during the time that I will be there the lows get warmer  lows are in the 60s the nights of 11-15th 50's the 16th....Highs in 70s still....Of course lets see if it changes between now and then   (per accuweather, which has never failed me yet)

Yay for everyone leaving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

I'm hoping for a fluke and our weather will remain in the low to mid 80s while there.   

HEY!  A girl can dream, right?


----------



## acm563

Ilivetogo said:


> I'm hoping for a fluke and our weather will remain in the low to mid 80s while there.
> 
> HEY!  A girl can dream, right?


I'm with you on that one  and I Have seen it happen, went there with nothing but jeans and wished I had shorts with me before the week was finished... 80s would be heavenly , I would even be happy to have 70s if nights would stay in HIGH 60s


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, just checked 10 day weather forecast for Orlando and it is Sunny or mostly sunny every day with highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s most days.
> 
> Sounds good to me. . .





PirateMel said:


> Excellent - now I can finish packing



Yep, I believe we can now finish packing.....love that weather report.  thanks Darcy and Angy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

My bag is packed and I am ready to go.  Took a nap and now I get to sit around and wait for time to leave for the airport.  Woo Hoo.  I'll be at the world tomorrow morning. . .yay.


----------



## sand2270

have fun everyone who is heading to WDW!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> My bag is packed and I am ready to go.  Took a nap and now I get to sit around and wait for time to leave for the airport.  Woo Hoo.  I'll be at the world tomorrow morning. . .yay.



Have fun Darcy......I'll be right behind you in 8 days...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Have fun everyone heading to WDW. Take lots of photos!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It still has not hit me that I am actually leaving in a few days.... I really need this vacation... bad!!!  I need to recharge and reinvigorate myself.  A little bit of sunshine ... yeah thats what I need...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Safe travels to all who are leaving for Disney soon! 

I like the weather forecast for next week and my invisible ticker is saying I have 6 days left...cannot wait!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

F I N A L L Y  the flight prices are starting to drop for Christmas week.  (Too close for comfort!!)  We're only 16 days out!    

I'm so excited to go!! What can I do to take my mind off it for 10 minutes so I can actually function for a while?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Everyone going soon....HAVE FUN!!! Darcy and Tom are teasing me with pictures as we speak!

Andrea


----------



## kesharn81

Nice Lovely Photos 

thanks.........


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Walt!! Thanks for all the love and magic you have brought to our lives!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy Birthday Walt...


----------



## ahoff

To everyone already down at DW or those heading down soon, have a great trip!  Hope to see a lot of pictures!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

3 day dancing today!!!!!

   

I hope everyone knows they can count on me to take tons and tons of pictures!! I can't wait to see some old friends and make some new ones!  My TS/roomie/ fellow ADR maniac is not a picture taker AT ALL so, I will bring an extra memory card...lol At least he will pose in them though...LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Have fun Tracy- Can't wait to see the photos...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Have fun Tracy- Can't wait to see the photos...




Thanks!!! WDW+FRIENDS+FOOD+DRINK+CAMERA= some pictures that can be shared online, and some that are strictly kept for blackmail usage!!! LOL


----------



## Ilivetogo

Have fun!  Hope the weather is nice for ya!   

Take a picture of a Dole Whip for me ... I'm going to have my first one in about 2.5 weeks!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks!!! WDW+FRIENDS+FOOD+DRINK+CAMERA= some pictures that can be shared online, and some that are strictly kept for blackmail usage!!! LOL



OH, I will need to see the blackmail ones....you can send those to my personal email!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Woooohoooo       till Disney.  I can't wait.  Packed and ready to go!!

Just got my photopass pics back.  Pre-ordered the cd.  Turned 117 pics into 457.  LOL...I was a little busy adding borders.  Thought I would share a few of my favorites with you.












Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who packs a week in advance for trips...I always worry that I will forget something...


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who packs a week in advance for trips...I always worry that I will forget something...



LOL...actually this is late for me, but with the weather up and down in FLA, I had to put it off....(ok Steve....go ahead...lol poke fun at me).  But the suitcase is by the door, and the carryon is pretty much packed, just need to wait until Wed to print my boarding pass, then will be good to go.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who packs a week in advance for trips...I always worry that I will forget something...



umm...is it embarrassing to admit I have a packing list in my palm pilot...so I don't forget anything?


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> umm...is it embarrassing to admit I have a packing list in my palm pilot...so I don't forget anything?



hmmm...now I need a palm pilot or a blackberry to put my packing list on.


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm...now I need a palm pilot or a blackberry to put my packing list on.



LOL I love being an enabler.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well, when my next trip comes up, I'll know who to call... 
None in my future for a little while, but I'll keep you (and the palm pilot) in mind!


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> LOL I love being an enabler.



<insert evil laugh> hmmm....Bob has a blackberry....wonder if he would miss it?


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> <insert evil laugh> hmmm....Bob has a blackberry....wonder if he would miss it?



well what's his is yours and what's yours is yours correct??  It goes something like that.


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> well what's his is yours and what's yours is yours correct??  It goes something like that.



LOL....not sure he would like it....lol


----------



## ttester9612

This is why I love AK......This lovely tiger came right up to the window.  Mel and I just couldn't believe it, we were so excited that I almost forgot to take the pic.


----------



## ttester9612

Cait I love your pics....congratulations again on your engagement.  

I'm leaving Tuesday and I still haven't done my  nor pack.  I wish the weather would make ups in mind what it's going to do next week.  I guess I'll have to pack for cold and warm, just to be safe.


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> I wish the weather would make ups in mind what it's going to do next week.  I guess I'll have to pack for cold and warm, just to be safe.



It is always warm at DW  I was one of the few wearing shorts when it got a 'little cool' last October.  

Anyway, I pack the night before, and I have neither a PP or a BB.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Cait I love your pics....congratulations again on your engagement.
> 
> I'm leaving Tuesday and I still haven't done my  nor pack.  I wish the weather would make ups in mind what it's going to do next week.  I guess I'll have to pack for cold and warm, just to be safe.



Better get going girlie....do I need to send you another packing list


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I realized today that getting calls from friends at WDW while I am at work and it is snowing like crazy outside is makes me want to be there more and more!!! LOL


----------



## Ilivetogo

OOooh Girl ... you are close!  Have a GREAT time.


----------



## Johnfish




----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> LOL I love being an enabler.



Yeah yeah yeah, and my Palm is on the way...lol.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, and my Palm is on the way...lol.



You're going to be trouble with that thing.


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


>



Woo Hoo! - Almost time


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! - Almost time



Everyone have fun!

Christmas time at Disney is really magical...I went to Disneyland a few years ago...so crowded but it was nice seeing all the decorations.  I hope everyone has a great time and share pictures!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Everyone have fun!
> 
> Christmas time at Disney is really magical...I went to Disneyland a few years ago...so crowded but it was nice seeing all the decorations.  I hope everyone has a great time and share pictures!



Very magical and VERY crowded.  My advice is to avoid the Christmas morning parade (one that's televised) unless you like rude people getting you in a bad mood....lol.


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> This is why I love AK......This lovely tiger came right up to the window.  Mel and I just couldn't believe it, we were so excited that I almost forgot to take the pic.



where did my pic go, I didn't move or deleted it....


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Better get going girlie....do I need to send you another packing list





PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! - Almost time



Hey I now have my clothes laying on the bed.  Just have to finish some  and I'll be ready to pack.  

3 more days until take off to Sea World and then on to Disney...


----------



## Johnfish

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! - Almost time



Yup and I am looking forward to meeting you Mel (and everyone else) for the first time!!!


John


----------



## Sha

I havent thought about packing until just now! Too much to get done. I will dive into that tomorrow I guess. I dont wait my roomie to get all freaked out


----------



## katydidbug1

Johnfish said:


>



Hi John   Looking forward to the trip huh?



PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! - Almost time



    

Mel are the boys ready to go????



ttester9612 said:


> Hey I now have my clothes laying on the bed.  Just have to finish some  and I'll be ready to pack.
> 
> 3 more days until take off to Sea World and then on to Disney...



    

Teresa....looking forward to seeing you again...you little brother is a little jealous.  He has to stay home this weekend.  But he does get to celebrate his daughters 13th birthday.   she's gonna be a teenager!!!



Sha said:


> I havent thought about packing until just now! Too much to get done. I will dive into that tomorrow I guess. I dont wait my roomie to get all freaked out



HIVES HIVES HIVES HIVES....that's all I'm saying about that!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL I leave tomorrow and my suitcase is still empty!!    

And I have to work for 8 hours this afternoon!!    

LOL 

one more day!!! 
 

LOL Got a call from a man in a hot tub while I was working outside freezing in the snow. LOL I wanna go home!!!! LOL


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> HIVES HIVES HIVES HIVES....that's all I'm saying about that!!!!



Quick!!! get the Benadryl!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Quick!!! get the Benadryl!!!



ooohhh Someone is a SA!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> ooohhh Someone is a SA!!!



     Shame on you Steve!!!



okay.. lol.. so this SA is really me (this time)


----------



## Sha

Sam Brown is on the Travel Channel with Disney Holiday Magic (started at 12)


----------



## buena vista

Greetings friends .. sorry I haven't been online much, but I've been busy mixing golf and disney, and it's been so much fun! Today I shot a nice 79 which was the highlight of my golf time here after two very forgettable rounds on Friday and Saturday. I finished second today and cleaned up on cash, so tomorrow - our fourth and final round - is bonus time for me. Then it's Disney for 4 straight days! 

Darcy is having fun doing Disney almost on her own, but has been meeting up with friends and calling those who aren't here, so she's doing well . We've had some nice meals and some park time at Epcot and DHS when I haven't been in the pool or on the course.

I can't wait to spend some Dis-time with you wonderful peeps who are coming down in the next couple/few days! Safe travels to those of you who are flying/driving in this week - I look forward to meeting up soon!!!


----------



## GoofyDude

Well, I'm at the world... arrived yesterday about 4pm after a 16hr drive (including a 2hr nap).  I'm here (staying at Pop Century) thru the 15th, if anyone wants to meet up.  All the Floridians were walking around in jackets and jeans today, but I was in a t-shirt and shorts.  I think I even got a little sunburn!  

Kevin


----------



## Sha

GoofyDude said:


> Well, I'm at the world... arrived yesterday about 4pm after a 16hr drive (including a 2hr nap).  I'm here (staying at Pop Century) thru the 15th, if anyone wants to meet up.  All the Floridians were walking around in jackets and jeans today, but I was in a t-shirt and shorts.  I think I even got a little sunburn!
> 
> Kevin



Hey Stranger! I will be there sometime on Thursday. Hope you are having fun!


----------



## ttester9612

Two more sleeps nights, then I'll be in Sea World, but don't shoot me, I'll be in WDW in 4 days...


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> Greetings friends .. sorry I haven't been online much, but I've been busy mixing golf and disney, and it's been so much fun! Today I shot a nice 79 which was the highlight of my golf time here after two very forgettable rounds on Friday and Saturday. I finished second today and cleaned up on cash, so tomorrow - our fourth and final round - is bonus time for me. Then it's Disney for 4 straight days!
> 
> Darcy is having fun doing Disney almost on her own, but has been meeting up with friends and calling those who aren't here, so she's doing well . We've had some nice meals and some park time at Epcot and DHS when I haven't been in the pool or on the course.
> 
> I can't wait to spend some Dis-time with you wonderful peeps who are coming down in the next couple/few days! Safe travels to those of you who are flying/driving in this week - I look forward to meeting up soon!!!





GoofyDude said:


> Well, I'm at the world... arrived yesterday about 4pm after a 16hr drive (including a 2hr nap).  I'm here (staying at Pop Century) thru the 15th, if anyone wants to meet up.  All the Floridians were walking around in jackets and jeans today, but I was in a t-shirt and shorts.  I think I even got a little sunburn!
> 
> Kevin



SO not fair.  But glad you guys are having fun! Say hi to Donald for me. I'm soooooooo jealous.  

Hope all that are there now are having a great time.  Even though I'm here in Boston while it snows....I can live vicariously, I suppose.


----------



## katydidbug1

​
WOOOHOOOO.....3 days!!!!  Can't wait to get out of this cold and spend some time with my friends.

Teresa....all packed????  Mel, have you talked to the boys, are they ready?

Happy Monday ya'll


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> ​
> WOOOHOOOO.....3 days!!!!  Can't wait to get out of this cold and spend some time with my friends.
> 
> Teresa....all packed????  Mel, have you talked to the boys, are they ready?
> 
> Happy Monday ya'll



Yipee - Three more sleeps !

Boys are really getting excited, I saw my Aunt on Friday and their M&D.
I am sooooooo excited.

Auditors here till Thursday when i leave so not much time to play, but see you all real soon.

Melanie


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy packing to everyone getting ready to go...take lots of photos and be sure to post them here.

I'll be stuck at work this week, so I will need something interesting to look at...


----------



## buena vista

Hi DISfriends... last day of golf today.. let's just say it was unspectacular and leave it at that. lol 

At least I had a great round Sunday and as the old adage goes, a bad day of golf is better than a good day at work. 

In less than an hour I'll be taking Darcy back to MCO for her return trip to Las Vegas and picking up Tracy on my way out. I really really need some world-time now. I've had enough golf for one weekend (perish the thought).

MM4M here's a hug to keep you warm my dear  . OK, I know, pretty lame, but it's about the best I can do from here. 

I'm sure Tracy will take lots of pics and I have my laptop so we'll try to upload as quickly as possible for those of you who are suffering from the cold snap. It was a chilly 41 here this morning (sorry).

 BV, out.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tom- thanks hun, I'll take it...here's one back for you...  

Tracy- feel free to send the pics to my email...ask Tom.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Hi DISfriends... last day of golf today.. let's just say it was unspectacular and leave it at that. lol
> 
> At least I had a great round Sunday and as the old adage goes, a bad day of golf is better than a good day at work.
> 
> In less than an hour I'll be taking Darcy back to MCO for her return trip to Las Vegas and picking up Tracy on my way out. I really really need some world-time now. I've had enough golf for one weekend (perish the thought).
> 
> MM4M here's a hug to keep you warm my dear  . OK, I know, pretty lame, but it's about the best I can do from here.
> 
> I'm sure Tracy will take lots of pics and I have my laptop so we'll try to upload as quickly as possible for those of you who are suffering from the cold snap. It was a chilly 41 here this morning (sorry).
> 
> BV, out.




Poor Tom  

At least the Pats won yesterday.

Tell Mickey I am on my way


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Hi DISfriends... last day of golf today.. let's just say it was unspectacular and leave it at that. lol
> 
> At least I had a great round Sunday and as the old adage goes, a bad day of golf is better than a good day at work.
> 
> In less than an hour *I'll be taking Darcy back to MCO for her return trip to Las Vegas and picking up Tracy on my way out.* I really really need some world-time now. I've had enough golf for one weekend (perish the thought).
> 
> MM4M here's a hug to keep you warm my dear  . OK, I know, pretty lame, but it's about the best I can do from here.
> 
> I'm sure Tracy will take lots of pics and I have my laptop so we'll try to upload as quickly as possible for those of you who are suffering from the cold snap. It was a chilly 41 here this morning (sorry).
> 
> BV, out.



  Ok, I really, really wasnt going to be a SA, but Tom you know I have to comment on this....For anyone that does NOT know you this would be  ......(all I can say is read my mind.... ) You know I still luv ya tho  Cant wait to see you and Tracy Friday night!


----------



## Sha

I must create a list of things to do... and work on them quickly LOL 


Benadryl for Cait
Pack
finish admission
Pack
go to store for something special for event
Pack
give Cait more Benadryl (because all I am doing is making a list)
reminds Cait I rock! though


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I must create a list of things to do... and work on them quickly LOL
> 
> 
> Benadryl for Cait
> Pack
> finish admission
> Pack
> go to store for something special for event
> Pack
> give Cait more Benadryl (because all I am doing is making a list)
> reminds Cait I rock! though



Your mean


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I must create a list of things to do... and work on them quickly LOL
> 
> 
> Benadryl for Cait
> Pack
> finish admission
> Pack
> go to store for something special for event
> Pack
> give Cait more Benadryl (because all I am doing is making a list)
> reminds Cait I rock! though



SA....that is all I am saying about that!!!  Hey did you notice what I put in my siggy????


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Your mean


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> SA....that is all I am saying about that!!!  Hey did you notice what I put in my siggy????



HMMMM Nope I dont see anything that is pertaining to me  


 of course I noticed, that is why myspace says I am planning


----------



## ttester9612

Yes Cait I'm finally packed and I did notice your new siggy, I just hope with a date like that it's in FL where's warmer.  

  I'll be catching the plane at 9:10 am tomorrow morning...I am so ready to get out of this COLD weather.

I'll be seeing some of you later in the week.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Cait I'm finally packed and I did notice your new siggy, I just hope with a date like that it's in FL where's warmer.
> 
> I'll be catching the plane at 9:10 am tomorrow morning...I am so ready to get out of this COLD weather.
> 
> I'll be seeing some of you later in the week.



Have a safe flight T, and I will see you Thursday    I know we will both be happy to feel some warmer weather....


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Cait I'm finally packed and I did notice your new siggy, I just hope with a date like that it's in FL where's warmer.
> 
> I'll be catching the plane at 9:10 am tomorrow morning...I am so ready to get out of this COLD weather.
> 
> I'll be seeing some of you later in the week.



Have fun at that other park T. 
let me know about the Polar Express that is there. 

You might have to get away from family for a bit. I guess I will have to leave info at resorts for those who are going to be down there     

I hope everyone has info posted in Amy's thread about when they are going in regards to where they are staying  that will help a lot.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Have fun at that other park T.
> let me know about the Polar Express that is there.
> 
> You might have to get away from family for a bit. I guess I will have to leave info at resorts for those who are going to be down there
> 
> I hope everyone has info posted in Amy's thread about when they are going in regards to where they are staying  that will help a lot.



I hope everyone has a great time!

I will update my "when is everyone going" thread tonight.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Hi DISfriends... last day of golf today.. let's just say it was unspectacular and leave it at that. lol
> 
> At least I had a great round Sunday and as the old adage goes, a bad day of golf is better than a good day at work.
> 
> In less than an hour I'll be taking Darcy back to MCO for her return trip to Las Vegas and picking up Tracy on my way out. I really really need some world-time now. I've had enough golf for one weekend (perish the thought).
> 
> MM4M here's a hug to keep you warm my dear  . OK, I know, pretty lame, but it's about the best I can do from here.
> 
> I'm sure Tracy will take lots of pics and I have my laptop so we'll try to upload as quickly as possible for those of you who are suffering from the cold snap. It was a chilly 41 here this morning (sorry).
> 
> BV, out.



When are we going to get stories and pictures??  (I have my arms crossed and I am pouting)


----------



## ttester9612

I plan to get some time away from the family.  For those that do have my cell # and will be there, give me a call maybe we can schedule time to meet. 

Oh yea, the other park "Sea World"  that's the other park my dad wanted to do.  We've never been, I looking forward to it.  Is Polar Express at Sea World or Universal Studios?


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I plan to get some time away from the family.  For those that do have my cell # and will be there, give me a call maybe we can schedule time to meet.
> 
> Oh yea, the other park "Sea World"  that's the other park my dad wanted to do.  We've never been, I looking forward to it.  Is Polar Express at Sea World or Universal Studios?



I remember reading it was at Sea World in the Arctic area.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I remember reading it was at Sea World in the Arctic area.



Thanks Amy...I'll need to check it out and let everyone know how it is (if I don't chicken out).


----------



## Sha

commercials I heard today said Sea World


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea, the other park "Sea World"  that's the other park my dad wanted to do.  We've never been, I looking forward to it.  Is Polar Express at Sea World or Universal Studios?




Sea World is nice... I have found it quite peaceful actually, watching the sea creatures gracefully glide in the water. Am sure your dad will enjoy it, and you too


----------



## sand2270

hopefully this will still work...some holiday greetings for you, I thought this was hysterical...I die laughing when he talks about the sleigh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed4L2QmUyYE


----------



## Carrieannew

Hope everyone is packed and ready to go!

Mel asked me yesterday if I was packed... HA. I said how long have you known me? And how many times have I packed before the night before?? hehe. 

My suitcase is up in my room. Does that count as starting? Thats as far as I got. And laundry is in the works. Going to be crazy. 

Going to NY thurs night to stay at a hotel by the airport as my flight is 8:30am friday.. hopefully.. need to check the weather...


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Hope everyone is packed and ready to go!
> 
> Mel asked me yesterday if I was packed... HA. I said how long have you known me? And how many times have I packed before the night before?? hehe.
> 
> My suitcase is up in my room. Does that count as starting? Thats as far as I got. And laundry is in the works. Going to be crazy.
> 
> Going to NY thurs night to stay at a hotel by the airport as my flight is 8:30am friday.. hopefully.. need to check the weather...



not packed here at all... planning in my head what I need. (here Cait... . have some Benadryl)


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> not packed here at all... planning in my head what I need. (here Cait... . have some Benadryl)



How come Cait needs benadryl?!?!?!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> How come Cait needs benadryl?!?!?!



she breaks out in hives when i dont pack


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> she breaks out in hives when i dont pack



Oooh Ohhh ohhhh Lets play connect the dots on Cait's hives!!! Cause I wont be packing until late Weds night! If not Thurs am hehe.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Oooh Ohhh ohhhh Lets play connect the dots on Cait's hives!!! Cause I wont be packing until late Weds night! If not Thurs am hehe.



LMAO... what color sharpie??? needs to be bright enough to see 

loves you Cait...


----------



## Sha

ut oh.. here come Cait


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> LMAO... what color sharpie??? needs to be bright enough to see
> 
> loves you Cait...



Oh OH I vote for neon green of course!!!!!

Love you too Cait!!!!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Oh OH I vote for neon green of course!!!!!
> 
> Love you too Cait!!!!



silly me! of course! The DIS color!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> silly me! of course! The DIS color!!!



Word

She will look sooooo purdty


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> not packed here at all... planning in my head what I need. (here Cait... . have some Benadryl)





Carrieannew said:


> How come Cait needs benadryl?!?!?!





Sha said:


> she breaks out in hives when i dont pack





Carrieannew said:


> Oooh Ohhh ohhhh Lets play connect the dots on Cait's hives!!! Cause I wont be packing until late Weds night! If not Thurs am hehe.





Sha said:


> LMAO... what color sharpie??? needs to be bright enough to see
> 
> loves you Cait...





Sha said:


> ut oh.. here come Cait





Carrieannew said:


> Oh OH I vote for neon green of course!!!!!
> 
> Love you too Cait!!!!




I love the both of you too...but you are both SA's....


----------



## Sha

wonder how worried Cait is getting


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> wonder how worried Cait is getting



Listen you!!!!  Just remember its Disney...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Listen you!!!!  Just remember its Disney...lol



I am! I still think there are somethings we can do.. oh wait? are you saying we should go to that other park instead, so if we get kicked out??? LOL   jk


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I am! I still think there are somethings we can do.. oh wait? are you saying we should go to that other park instead, so if we get kicked out??? LOL   jk



Oh geez....no getting kicked out of anywhere....not sure my future hubby would like that...lol


----------



## Sha

wonder if we can get someone to do a L.D. for you


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> wonder if we can get someone to do a L.D. for you



Ohh Ohhhh yes to the L.D for Cait!!!


----------



## Sha

Cait!! quit asking people what I am planning!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Just back from 4 glorious days Home...it was great till I landed in Detroit with Freezing rain..then snow bad on the way home...but WDW was beautiful as always....have fun yall ( is that right Ang?)....have a great time...


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh Ohhhh yes to the L.D for Cait!!!



any ideas for who to get???


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> any ideas for who to get???



Angy's son Genesis works for free I've heard hehehe. 

Or I am certain I can find a random guy


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Just back from 4 glorious days Home...it was great till I landed in Detroit with Freezing rain..then snow bad on the way home...but WDW was beautiful as always....have fun yall ( is that right Ang?)....have a great time...



Welcome back Trouble. Still dont understand why you couldnt go when everyone else was going..


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Angy's son Genesis works for free I've heard hehehe.
> 
> Or I am certain I can find a random guy



Then You are in charge of that   LOVE IT!


----------



## Sha

And Cait.. NOT that there is any of this going on for me in the known future... but I do know that pay backs in this department are a **B**.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Then You are in charge of that   LOVE IT!




I shall put out an add! hehehehe




Sha said:


> And Cait.. NOT that there is any of this going on for me in the known future... but I do know that pay backs in this department are a **B**.



 Ut oh.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Just back from 4 glorious days Home...it was great till I landed in Detroit with Freezing rain..then snow bad on the way home...but WDW was beautiful as always....have fun yall ( is that right Ang?)....have a great time...



Glad to know you had a good time and are back home safely....See I told ya we wouldnt cause any mischief for you


----------



## katydidbug1

Oh Good Lord....what have I gotten myself into....Now I am really


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> wonder if we can get someone to do a L.D. for you



 In reference to Carries remark about Genesis     I will not go there but um...yes....but I will not be a party to that....YUK!!!! lmaorof...(as far as G not the LD...) I know the last bachelorette party I went to the person for the LD cancelled, well everyone was pretty bummed about it so I went to WalMart (we have an all male college in our town) and low and behold what do you think I picked up for the bride to be..... OMG, it was a riot , we DID get kicked out of the hotel and so we took it back to the college...as for the rest of the story my lips are sealed


----------



## nurse.darcy

First I want to say I had a great time at the world.  As always Tom was the perfect gentleman and host.  We had some fabulous meals and fun times riding RnR over and over again. Got some great pics in the cooler weather at Animal Kingdom and was overall disappointed with the decorations at MK.  At Disneyland Park there is this HUGE christmas tree that is the centerpiece of the decorations and the theme is carried throughout the park.  MK seemed to lack a central christmas tree and focus of its decor.  The resorts were beautiful and Epcot World Showcase was beautifully appointed.  My favorite decorations had to be Boardwalk Inn. I love the theming and the charm.  Just beautiful.

I also have to apologize to all of you who have sent the animated stuff for my siggie.  I just havent had the time to add them.  But thank you all.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> First I want to say I had a great time at the world.  As always Tom was the perfect gentleman and host.  We had some fabulous meals and fun times riding RnR over and over again. Got some great pics in the cooler weather at Animal Kingdom and was overall disappointed with the decorations at MK.  At Disneyland Park there is this HUGE christmas tree that is the centerpiece of the decorations and the theme is carried throughout the park.  MK seemed to lack a central christmas tree and focus of its decor.  The resorts were beautiful and Epcot World Showcase was beautifully appointed.  My favorite decorations had to be Boardwalk Inn. I love the theming and the charm.  Just beautiful.
> 
> I also have to apologize to all of you who have sent the animated stuff for my siggie.  I just havent had the time to add them.  But thank you all.



Glad you are back safely and I guess for those of us who are used to a WDW Christmas we enjoy so much the tree lighting at Epcot and all the beauty of the Osborne Lights etc it never even occurred to me that MK wasnt that "decked" out but in retrospect you are correct....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Darcy.  
Glad to hear you made it home safely!!


----------



## GoofyDude

Darcy, you just missed the Christmas tree.  They didn't put it up until after they were done taping for the parade. It wasn't there on Sunday, but was on Monday!  Also, the garlands and wreaths that cross Main St. weren't put up until then, either.  The good part about not having the tree up is that you can get nice pics of the castle from the train station.  Unfortunately, I went to take my night-time pics on Monday night, and the tree was up. 


Kevin


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> First I want to say I had a great time at the world.  As always Tom was the perfect gentleman and host.  We had some fabulous meals and fun times riding RnR over and over again. Got some great pics in the cooler weather at Animal Kingdom and was overall disappointed with the decorations at MK.  At Disneyland Park there is this HUGE christmas tree that is the centerpiece of the decorations and the theme is carried throughout the park.  MK seemed to lack a central christmas tree and focus of its decor.  The resorts were beautiful and Epcot World Showcase was beautifully appointed.  My favorite decorations had to be Boardwalk Inn. I love the theming and the charm.  Just beautiful.
> 
> I also have to apologize to all of you who have sent the animated stuff for my siggie.  I just havent had the time to add them.  But thank you all.




The rumor was/is...is that the tree does not go up until after the Christmas Day Parade taping..along with the garland between the buildings on Main Street...I was there Sunday...the day after the taping..and still no tree..and for all the soon to go people...Sunday night BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...got down to about 45 at Midnight...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> The rumor was/is...is that the tree does not go up until after the Christmas Day Parade taping..along with the garland between the buildings on Main Street...I was there Sunday...the day after the taping..and still no tree..and for all the soon to go people...Sunday night *BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...got down to about 45 at Midnight.*..



Well, we were just trying to prepare you for going home to a snow storm.... I have ordered lows in the 50s at the lowest for when I am there, and since I Have been "good" all year I am hoping Santa will be accommodating


----------



## Master Mason

Hello everyone, 

Hope your all doing well.

Three months of crazyness ended for me this last weekend, when I finally got installed as Master of my Lodge.  It is amazing how much work one must put into it.

Not many pictures since I was a little busy, but I'll post one as soon as I process them.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> and since I Have been "good" all year I am hoping Santa will be accommodating


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


>



  Shamey shame Randy, and I was going to send you something for Christmas but now I think I have changed my mind.......


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope your all doing well.
> 
> Three months of crazyness ended for me this last weekend, when I finally got installed as Master of my Lodge.  It is amazing how much work one must put into it.
> 
> Not many pictures since I was a little busy, but I'll post one as soon as I process them.



Nice to see you around Greg, hope all is well in your world


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> First I want to say I had a great time at the world.  As always Tom was the perfect gentleman and host.  We had some fabulous meals and fun times riding RnR over and over again. Got some great pics in the cooler weather at Animal Kingdom and was overall disappointed with the decorations at MK.  At Disneyland Park there is this HUGE christmas tree that is the centerpiece of the decorations and the theme is carried throughout the park.  MK seemed to lack a central christmas tree and focus of its decor.  The resorts were beautiful and Epcot World Showcase was beautifully appointed.  My favorite decorations had to be Boardwalk Inn. I love the theming and the charm.  Just beautiful.



Hey Darcy!  Glad to see you made it home and had a great time.  I missed you by a few days (leaving in the morning) but we will do more Polish vodka drinks again sometime.

Tom is the King of Hosts I think  I like the resort decorations best during the holidays at WDW and the Osborne Lights at the Studios.


----------



## Master Mason

So as promised here are a couple of pics


----------



## dronein7g

Carrieannew said:


> Angy's son Genesis works for free I've heard hehehe.
> 
> Or I am certain I can find a random guy



curse you Carrie actually making me post on a message board 
NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM NOT A STRIPPER IM A GIGILO!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> So as promised here are a couple of pics


 Nice pics!!!


----------



## tawasdave

dronein7g said:


> curse you Carrie actually making me post on a message board
> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM NOT A STRIPPER IM A GIGILO!!!!!




Hmmmmmmmmm...ya know if I was a mean sort of a person I would say must be a family trait....but I am just not that way.....tee hee


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...ya know if I was a mean sort of a person I would say must be a family trait....but I am just not that way.....tee hee



hardyharharhar.... I thought you were getting ready to say nice to meet you my fellow brother... and Genesis isnt really a gigolo but he is a huge flirt and I have no idea where that came from


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> hardyharharhar.... I thought you were getting ready to say nice to meet you my fellow brother... and Genesis isnt really a gigolo but he is a huge flirt and I have no idea where that came from



Oh fellow lovers of Disney who will soon be "Home"...I am sooooooooooo very sorry for all the rain you are going to have....ya'all can blame Angy...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh fellow lovers of Disney who will soon be "Home"...I am sooooooooooo very sorry for all the rain you are going to have....ya'all can blame Angy...


Thank God that Michelle is immune from acting like her father is all I have to say...... and actually the weather is supposed to be nice while I am at WDW so there ..and since you asked me if I was sending you a bag of candy from WDW when I went in October what did ya get ME while you were at The World????????????????


----------



## Carrieannew

dronein7g said:


> curse you Carrie actually making me post on a message board
> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM NOT A STRIPPER IM A GIGILO!!!!!



Is that .. no it couldnt be... wait... its Genesis posting on the singles thread.. 

My job is done here hehe. Nothing else to see. move along people.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Thank God that Michelle is immune from acting like her father is all I have to say...... and actually the weather is supposed to be nice while I am at WDW so there ..and since you asked me if I was sending you a bag of candy from WDW when I went in October what did ya get ME while you were at The World????????????????



Um that would be the same thing you brought me back....


----------



## Sha

GoofyDude said:


> Darcy, you just missed the Christmas tree.  They didn't put it up until after they were done taping for the parade. It wasn't there on Sunday, but was on Monday!  Also, the garlands and wreaths that cross Main St. weren't put up until then, either.  The good part about not having the tree up is that you can get nice pics of the castle from the train station.  Unfortunately, I went to take my night-time pics on Monday night, and the tree was up.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Garlands are up prior to and after the taping of the parade. They remove them, as they were up when I was there the week they started the MVMCP. Have to see if I took any pics.. but dont think I did that trip.



Master Mason said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope your all doing well.
> 
> Three months of crazyness ended for me this last weekend, when I finally got installed as Master of my Lodge.  It is amazing how much work one must put into it.
> 
> Not many pictures since I was a little busy, but I'll post one as soon as I process them.



Congrats on the installation! I know you are happy about that. Chris looks great, but, um.... you forgot something there dear! NO MICKEY EARS on you top hat!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> So as promised here are a couple of pics



Congratulations !


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I love the both of you too...but you are both SA's....



It's okay I am all packed  

Nice siggy


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> It's okay I am all packed
> 
> Nice siggy



phew...at least one of you doesn't give me hives


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> phew...at least one of you doesn't give me hives



Hey.. I got an added project given to me.. LOL


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> It's okay I am all packed
> 
> Nice siggy



Mel, you weren't supposed to tell her, how can Carrie and Sha play connect the dots if there are not sufficient dots?


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Mel, you weren't supposed to tell her, how can Carrie and Sha play connect the dots if there are not sufficient dots?



I know - but she already knows I am packed.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Mel, you weren't supposed to tell her, how can Carrie and Sha play connect the dots if there are not sufficient dots?



BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## PirateMel

Okay my ticker was getting kinda lonly - just got a flight for the end of May - WOO HOO - gotta love SW  

ONLY two more sleeps


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Okay my ticker was getting kinda lonly - just got a flight for the end of May - WOO HOO - gotta love SW
> 
> ONLY two more sleeps



I was just looking at flights on SW for the end of May, US Airways is about $100 cheaper plus they are direct flights so I am conflicted.  I like SW better


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Mel, you weren't supposed to tell her, how can Carrie and Sha play connect the dots if there are not sufficient dots?



Mason oh how I have missed your posts. 

Like old times peeps


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Okay my ticker was getting kinda lonly - just got a flight for the end of May - WOO HOO - gotta love SW
> 
> ONLY two more sleeps


Yay!! I will have to check SW and we are going over Memorial day weekend..(me, G and Marie)


----------



## nurse.darcy

GoofyDude said:


> Darcy, you just missed the Christmas tree.  They didn't put it up until after they were done taping for the parade. It wasn't there on Sunday, but was on Monday!  Also, the garlands and wreaths that cross Main St. weren't put up until then, either.  The good part about not having the tree up is that you can get nice pics of the castle from the train station.  Unfortunately, I went to take my night-time pics on Monday night, and the tree was up.
> 
> 
> Kevin



being from Cali this is just WAYYYYYY TOO late for me.  They need to do it right after thanksgiving.

The main street christmas tree in cali goes up right after the 30th of november.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I was just looking at flights on SW for the end of May, US Airways is about $100 cheaper plus they are direct flights so I am conflicted.  I like SW better



Amy,except for baggage fees you will love usairways  my fave way to fly


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy,except for baggage fees you will love usairways  my fave way to fly



even with the baggage fees it is still about $100 less.  Don't really think I have much of a choice


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Mel, you weren't supposed to tell her, how can Carrie and Sha play connect the dots if there are not sufficient dots?



LMAO!!!!! Yeah Mel!!!

Carrie, do you have that color sharpie??? 

The tree normally is there for the Christmas parties too. They put it up the night before the first MVMCP. I over looked it last year. They moved the tree over to the side near the fire station when I was there last year during the taping.


----------



## JohnEric

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy,except for baggage fees you will love usairways  my fave way to fly



Glad to hear some positive comments about this airline... I had a few bad experiences and stopped flying with them some time ago.  They've always been the cheapest, though... so I'll have to give them another try...

I was always a BIG fan of Southwest, but they raised their prices and now they're just too high IMHO.

(high in prices, not in altitude...)


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Glad to hear some positive comments about this airline... I had a few bad experiences and stopped flying with them some time ago.  They've always been the cheapest, though... so I'll have to give them another try...
> 
> I was always a BIG fan of Southwest, but they raised their prices and now they're just too high IMHO.
> 
> (high in prices, not in altitude...)



That's exactly my problem I prefer Southwest but $100 is a $100.  I don't know how much they can screw up on a direct flight.


----------



## sand2270

ok flights are booked.  We're going to DisneyWorld!!

LOL


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> ok flights are booked.  We're going to DisneyWorld!!
> 
> LOL



Woo Hoo - when are you going????


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - when are you going????



End of May...my DD just gave me a big kiss when I told her I booked our flights.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> End of May...my DD just gave me a big kiss when I told her I booked our flights.



Awwww so sweet


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Shame on you Steve!!!
> 
> okay.. lol.. so this SA is really me (this time)



HEY HEY HEY, Just because I'm toooo busy at work doesn't mean that I still don't peak in here occasionally - my ears were burning.kidding Sha!!!!



GoofyDude said:


> Well, I'm at the world... arrived yesterday about 4pm after a 16hr drive (including a 2hr nap).  I'm here (staying at Pop Century) thru the 15th, if anyone wants to meet up.  All the Floridians were walking around in jackets and jeans today, but I was in a t-shirt and shorts.  I think I even got a little sunburn!
> 
> Kevin



For some reason you can always tell us tourists from the natives - I'm the same way, shorts and a golf shirt, meanwhile everyone else has gloves, pants, a touque on!!!



Sha said:


> I must create a list of things to do... and work on them quickly LOL
> 
> 
> Benadryl for Cait
> Pack
> finish admission
> Pack
> go to store for something special for event
> Pack
> give Cait more Benadryl (because all I am doing is making a list)
> reminds Cait I rock! though





Sha said:


> not packed here at all... planning in my head what I need. (here Cait... . have some Benadryl)





Carrieannew said:


> Oooh Ohhh ohhhh Lets play connect the dots on Cait's hives!!! Cause I wont be packing until late Weds night! If not Thurs am hehe.



Sounds like a pick on Cait day!!!, sorry Cait but I haven't started packing either!!!



Carrieannew said:


> Mason oh how I have missed your posts.
> 
> Like old times peeps



Agree Carrieannew - haven't heard or seen from either you or Mason, like old home week on chat!!!


Everyone enjoy your soon to be trips!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> HEY HEY HEY, Just because I'm toooo busy at work doesn't mean that I still don't peak in here occasionally - my ears were burning.kidding Sha!!!!




LOL it was really because you play so well with others


----------



## GoofyDude

As I sit here in my room at Pop Century, I realize just how much I miss the Adventurer's Club. 

I even walked by it today on PI, and saw that the stand outside where they used to sell alcoholic drinks (including Kungalooshes) is now just selling bottled sodas, popcorn, and Mickey bars.... sooooo disappointing.

Kevin


----------



## sand2270

GoofyDude said:


> As I sit here in my room at Pop Century, I realize just how much I miss the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> I even walked by it today on PI, and saw that the stand outside where they used to sell alcoholic drinks (including Kungalooshes) is now just selling bottled sodas, popcorn, and Mickey bars.... sooooo disappointing.
> 
> Kevin



Aww


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> I was just looking at flights on SW for the end of May, US Airways is about $100 cheaper plus they are direct flights so I am conflicted.  I like SW better



You know I have never really been too impressed with SW, it was always the cheap prices and they are the only direct from Providence to MCO so I always use them

Also the prices tend to be on the high point when they are first released.  I always just watch them and book when the flight goes down (or book whenever and then adjust when the price goes down so I always have a credit  )


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> You know I have never really been too impressed with SW, it was always the cheap prices and they are the only direct from Providence to MCO so I always use them
> 
> Also the prices tend to be on the high point when they are first released.  I always just watch them and book when the flight goes down (or book whenever and then adjust when the price goes down so I always have a credit  )



I love SW - not a cheap as Delta express was - but if you watch for the Dings you can get some really good deals.  Used to be able to get a NS flight for less than $150 rt.  The staff are sooooo friendly and with the change in bording - I have had no issues.  (Knock on wood)


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Agree Carrieannew - haven't heard or seen from either you or Mason, like old home week on chat!!!



I am always "around" just do not post as much. But now that the drama has seemed to die for the moment I am around more. 

You never know I might just show up the end of Jan at the world. Trying to see if I can make it happen before my AP expires.



GoofyDude said:


> As I sit here in my room at Pop Century, I realize just how much I miss the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> I even walked by it today on PI, and saw that the stand outside where they used to sell alcoholic drinks (including Kungalooshes) is now just selling bottled sodas, popcorn, and Mickey bars.... sooooo disappointing.
> 
> Kevin




Hey Kevin

I feel your pain. I do not think I can even walk by. I closed the book on that chapter back over labor day and the memories are still raw. Its very sad.


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> I love SW - not a cheap as Delta express was - but if you watch for the Dings you can get some really good deals.  Used to be able to get a NS flight for less than $150 rt.  The staff are sooooo friendly and with the change in bording - I have had no issues.  (Knock on wood)



True- I do like the new boarding system MUCH better.  And the staff is very friendly- guess I can't complaine too much...........


----------



## Ilivetogo

What's their new boarding system?  I only flew SW once and that was about 2 years ago.


----------



## PirateMel

Ilivetogo said:


> What's their new boarding system?  I only flew SW once and that was about 2 years ago.



When you get your boarding pass there is a number on it.  That is where you stand in line for A,B C  - no more lining up two hours early to get a good seat.

It keeps the fights down to a minimum


----------



## Ilivetogo

OH!  We did that.  However, we just snuck on early with the kids when the children boarded.  It keeps the kids with the parents. It made the ABC thing a moot point for us.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> When you get your boarding pass there is a number on it.  That is where you stand in line for A,B C  - no more lining up two hours early to get a good seat.
> 
> It keeps the fights down to a minimum



Until you board a plane that is defective.. and have to get off the plane in another city and then someone steals your seat... 

Yeah that was me in May.. jerks


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> When you get your boarding pass there is a number on it.  That is where you stand in line for A,B C  - no more lining up two hours early to get a good seat.
> 
> It keeps the fights down to a minimum


And even if you dont have access to a printer still check in online so you can get good seats...I learned that the hard way the last time I used SW to go to WDW....Check in online as soon as time allows you to....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Until you board a plane that is defective.. and have to get off the plane in another city and then someone steals your seat...
> 
> Yeah that was me in May.. jerks


Oh my, and our sweet Carrie said nothing??? (see, I told you Randy she gets her sweetness from me...   )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh my, and our sweet Carrie said nothing??? (see, I told you Randy she gets her sweetness from me...   )



Hell no the lady looked like she could kick my butt ... 

Her husband was like thats not your seat.. and she was looking right at me and goes its ok just sit down.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hell no the lady looked like she could kick my butt ...
> 
> Her husband was like thats not your seat.. and she was looking right at me and goes its ok just sit down.


In my younger years I would have let that slide but I think I would have ever so sweetly said excuse me but I think you're in my seat, and I betcha she would have moved..... and if she didnt then knowing me I might have sat on her lap....      (no, not really I would have given her the look and her butt would have moved   )


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> When you get your boarding pass there is a number on it.  That is where you stand in line for A,B C  - no more lining up two hours early to get a good seat.




I never understood the lining up so early.  I never cared where I was sitting, so I never bothered.  The new system in easier.  I like assigned seating, I can wait until everyone is boarded and then get on.  I would rather sit in the waiting area than in a crowded plane.


----------



## PirateMel

ahoff said:


> I never understood the lining up so early.  I never cared where I was sitting, so I never bothered.  The new system in easier.  I like assigned seating, I can wait until everyone is boarded and then get on.  I would rather sit in the waiting area than in a crowded plane.



I like being on the plane first and strategically sitting by a window and NOT in front of a kid to be kicked for three hours.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I like being on the plane first and strategically sitting by a window and NOT in front of a kid to be kicked for three hours.



is that like being in the front of the bus?


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> is that like being in the front of the bus?



Nope - that part lands first


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> You know I have never really been too impressed with SW, it was always the cheap prices and they are the only direct from Providence to MCO so I always use them
> 
> Also the prices tend to be on the high point when they are first released.  I always just watch them and book when the flight goes down (or book whenever and then adjust when the price goes down so I always have a credit  )





PirateMel said:


> I love SW - not a cheap as Delta express was - but if you watch for the Dings you can get some really good deals.  Used to be able to get a NS flight for less than $150 rt.  The staff are sooooo friendly and with the change in bording - I have had no issues.  (Knock on wood)



oh well...too late to do anything about it now I booked the US Airways flights and unless someone dies or I lose my job there is no getting out of those flights.  

I have to say though, direct flights with assigned seats makes things a little less stressful since I am traveling with my daughter.  In addition I won't have to worry about checking in exactly 24 hours before my departing flight to get A boarding passes.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I never understood the lining up so early.  I never cared where I was sitting, so I never bothered.  The new system in easier.  I like assigned seating, I can wait until everyone is boarded and then get on.  I would rather sit in the waiting area than in a crowded plane.



See I'm weird, I like as much control over where I sit as possible.  So as soon as that 24 hour mark hits I am on the computer checking in.  I did that in Vegas to Joe and Rob, "I have to get back to the room by exactly x-time so I can check in!".


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> I like being on the plane first and strategically sitting by a window and NOT in front of a kid to be kicked for three hours.



I never understood that.  I have a child...and I watch her on the plane, in movie theaters, etc...and I tell her no seat kicking...and I watch her to make sure she isn't kicking seats.  And if she does kick the seat we apologize and I tell her again no seat kicking cause the person if front of you can feel it and it does not feel good.  It's not that hard...if you are paying attention to your kids I guess.

I remember we flew to Chicago when she was 4.  This was my first time flying with her.  I had a bag of new toys and activities for the plane, we talked about plane behavior before we left, etc.  Everytime she started to get a little bored out came a new book, toy, activity.  I even remember the flight attendant commenting how well behaved she was (not bragging ).  It's not that hard, but you do have to be on top of things.


----------



## Sha

Okay... just checked Amy's thread with the list of who is going etc, and is Timmy there through the weekend?? I see (or know that) Carrie (POP), Teresa (POP), Angy(POP), Mel (POP), Cait (OKW) and myself (OKW)... I know Rebecca is there.. who am I missing out of the gang?? (and Kevin). Please make corrections for me too!


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> I like being on the plane first and strategically sitting by a window and NOT in front of a kid to be kicked for three hours.



OK, but if you are on first how do you know the kid with the active legs will not wind up sitting behind you?


----------



## katydidbug1

ahoff said:


> OK, but if you are on first how do you know the kid with the active legs will not wind up sitting behind you?



Well that's an easy one...those with kiddo's have already boarded the plane.  So when those of us with A Boarding passes board, we can see where they are sitting and choose our seats so they are not behind them.


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> Well that's an easy one...those with kiddo's have already boarded the plane.  So when those of us with A Boarding passes board, we can see where they are sitting and choose our seats so they are not behind them.




I think it's under 5 years old that can pre-board.


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> I think it's under 5 years old that can pre-board.



Sounds about right...in my experience the kids older then that don't tend to kick seats....I have only had one bad experience, and the parents thought the kid was too cute for words.  The flight attendent had to speak to them about the child.

I remember traveling with my cousins when the were small.  My aunt and uncle made sure to keep the kids entertained.  I think that is key.

I always feel so badly for the little one's who have problems with their ears on flights...at 35 I still feel their pain.  But pretty sure those around me wouldn't be as understanding if I cried like that.....lol


----------



## Johnfish

Sha,

I will be at AS Music 12/11 to 12/16. Cant wait to meet evryone!

John


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> Sounds about right...in my experience the kids older then that don't tend to kick seats....I have only had one bad experience, and the parents thought the kid was too cute for words.  The flight attendent had to speak to them about the child.
> 
> I remember traveling with my cousins when the were small.  My aunt and uncle made sure to keep the kids entertained.  I think that is key.
> 
> I always feel so badly for the little one's who have problems with their ears on flights...at 35 I still feel their pain.  But pretty sure those around me wouldn't be as understanding if I cried like that.....lol



Ugh I hate that "my kids are adorable and can do no wrong and everyone around me should realize that" attitude.   

When I flew back from Tokyo last year I was sitting next to this little girl who was a few years younger than my DD.  She fell asleep soon after the plane took off and slept for quite a bit.  She was very well behaved after she woke up, I was impressed considering it was about a 14-hour flight.  I let her look at a little photo album I have of my DD and she chatted with me a little bit.  I was totally impressed by whatever her parents did to prepare her for that LONG flight.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I never understood that.  I have a child...and I watch her on the plane, in movie theaters, etc...and I tell her no seat kicking...and I watch her to make sure she isn't kicking seats.  And if she does kick the seat we apologize and I tell her again no seat kicking cause the person if front of you can feel it and it does not feel good.  It's not that hard...if you are paying attention to your kids I guess.
> 
> I remember we flew to Chicago when she was 4.  This was my first time flying with her.  I had a bag of new toys and activities for the plane, we talked about plane behavior before we left, etc.  Everytime she started to get a little bored out came a new book, toy, activity.  I even remember the flight attendant commenting how well behaved she was (not bragging ).  It's not that hard, but you do have to be on top of things.



Thank you
Wonderful parents are hard to find.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Sounds about right...in my experience the kids older then that don't tend to kick seats....I have only had one bad experience, and the parents thought the kid was too cute for words.  The flight attendent had to speak to them about the child.
> 
> I remember traveling with my cousins when the were small.  My aunt and uncle made sure to keep the kids entertained.  I think that is key.
> 
> I always feel so badly for the little one's who have problems with their ears on flights...at 35 I still feel their pain.  But pretty sure those around me wouldn't be as understanding if I cried like that.....lol



I generally dont have a problem with kids who cry if their ears hurt, agreed that is painful.

One time I had this kid behind me, probably about 9 or so (old enough to know better) I have a neck injury and the kicking thing just does me in.  
SO for three hours he proceeded to kick me even after I asked the mother politely for him to stop.
The end of the flight he stood up as we waited to exit asking if it is time to get off, I calmly replies NO, now it is my turn to sit behind you for three hours and kick you.  Mother just lowered her head and never appologized.
That is my kind of luck.

Amy I love well behaved kids 
I hate to sit still for three hours and really feel for parents trying to occupy their kids on a plane.  
The ignorant ones just really irk me


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Thank you
> Wonderful parents are hard to find.



Aww thanks.  Don't know if I am wonderful, but I do my best. 



PirateMel said:


> I generally dont have a problem with kids who cry if their ears hurt, agreed that is painful.
> 
> One time I had this kid behind me, probably about 9 or so (old enough to know better) I have a neck injury and the kicking thing just does me in.
> SO for three hours he proceeded to kick me even after I asked the mother politely for him to stop.
> The end of the flight he stood up as we waited to exit asking if it is time to get off, I calmly replies NO, now it is my turn to sit behind you for three hours and kick you.  Mother just lowered her head and never appologized.
> That is my kind of luck.
> 
> Amy I love well behaved kids
> I hate to sit still for three hours and really feel for parents trying to occupy their kids on a plane.
> The ignorant ones just really irk me



I get it.  I get annoyed by detached parents myself.  I think sometimes parents forget that they are the parents and they are in charge and your child does not need to like you all the time but they do need to respect you .  Also as parents it is our responsibility to teach our kids manners, how to act in public, etc otherwise how are they going to learn those things?


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Aww thanks.  Don't know if I am wonderful, but I do my best.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.  I get annoyed by detached parents myself.  I think sometimes parents forget that they are the parents and they are in charge and your child does not need to like you all the time but they do need to respect you .  Also as parents it is our responsibility to teach our kids manners, how to act in public, etc otherwise how are they going to learn those things?



TT said you are so must be true  

Agreed!
We shall see how I do with other people's kids.  They are wel behaved or I would not be taking them.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey Mel....are we ready to go?  Not liking the weather reports I am hearing for tomorrow.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Mel....are we ready to go?  Not liking the weather reports I am hearing for tomorrow.



Not listening - 

I am SOOO ready!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Mel....are we ready to go?  Not liking the weather reports I am hearing for tomorrow.



Auditor's Here all week - I told them I was going to Disney so they had to be done by tomorrow.  One of them is a HUGE Disney fan.  The other - you know the type  

I pointed her towards the boards. Hee Hee


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Aww thanks.  Don't know if I am wonderful, but I do my best.



Now now Amy, you know you ARE a wonderful Mother and you've been told that many many times.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel and Cait- Wishing you safe travels to WDW. (And anyone else going)


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel and Cait- Wishing you safe travels to WDW. (And anyone else going)



Thank you

Just talked to my cousin - boys had a half day today 
The are super excited.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Of course they are. I think I get more excited than my kids when we go. I am like the kid in the commercial: "I'm too excited to sleeeeep..."


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Of course they are. I think I get more excited than my kids when we go. I am like the kid in the commercial: "I'm too excited to sleeeeep..."



That will be me too, about 6 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel and Cait- Wishing you safe travels to WDW. (And anyone else going)



Thanks...Its gonna be a great weekend...Actually my first trip in awhile without Bob...and it seems that Miss Sha and a few others are planning a little something to celebrate our getting married next month


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

You will have a great time with great friends!
You made quite the jump with a wedding next month!!! I love last minute surprises, they usually work out better than the ones you plan for years.


----------



## Johnfish

Only a few more hours for me!!!  On the plane tomorrow at 6 am.  Looks like I am gettting out of town just in time. The is a flood watch up for tomorrow with up to 3 inches of rain! Hope we dont have a delay as our connnection in atlanta is only an hour after we land.

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! My first stop after leaving the airport is cast memeber services to drop off a resume'  I am not sure if they can use someone with my talents but I can then write off my travel and motel on taxes as a job search And who knows maybe it will be a dream come true!!

See y'all tomorrow!!

John


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Only a few more hours for me!!!  On the plane tomorrow at 6 am.  Looks like I am gettting out of town just in time. The is a flood watch up for tomorrow with up to 3 inches of rain! Hope we dont have a delay as our connnection in atlanta is only an hour after we land.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! My first stop after leaving the airport is cast memeber services to drop off a resume'  I am not sure if they can use someone with my talents but I can then write off my travel and motel on taxes as a job search And who knows maybe it will be a dream come true!!
> 
> See y'all tomorrow!!
> 
> John



Well, just FYI, dont trip over me and G getting off the plane cause we dont play around when it comes to Disney....and Delta sucks if we miss our connecting flights, but we have 50 minutes I think.....


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You will have a great time with great friends!
> You made quite the jump with a wedding next month!!! I love last minute surprises, they usually work out better than the ones you plan for years.




Yes we did...but we are still going to do a disney wedding in a few years.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks...Its gonna be a great weekend...Actually my first trip in awhile without Bob...and it seems that Miss Sha and a few others are planning a little something to celebrate our getting married next month



Oh darn!!! Who told you???! that was to be a surprise!    be more of a surprise if I ever start PACKING!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Oh darn!!! Who told you???! that was to be a surprise!    be more of a surprise if I ever start PACKING!



Umm...hon...if you wanted to keep it a surprise you should have tried to stop yourself fron giggiling on the phone....lol



oh BTW.....START PACKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm...hon...if you wanted to keep it a surprise you should have tried to stop yourself fron giggiling on the phone....lol
> 
> 
> 
> oh BTW.....START PACKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well, being you knew ahead of the giggling  but you just dont know what is happening other than a LD from someone Carrie gets for you


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> well, being you knew ahead of the giggling  but you just dont know what is happening other than a LD from someone Carrie gets for you



lmao...YES DEAR


----------



## Carrieannew

Guess what Cait... I started packing. Actually I would say I am 80% or more packed. Just waiting for some clothes in washer to get in dryer as I need to pack those but its only a couple things. Rest of suitcase is good to go. See... I can do it!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Guess what Cait... I started packing. Actually I would say I am 80% or more packed. Just waiting for some clothes in washer to get in dryer as I need to pack those but its only a couple things. Rest of suitcase is good to go. See... I can do it!



LOL...and how much did Miss Carrie over pack?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...and how much did Miss Carrie over pack?



As much if not more than I normally do. I was kinda good. Its just hard to judge how the weather will be. So you kinda have to overpack.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> As much if not more than I normally do. I was kinda good. Its just hard to judge how the weather will be. So you kinda have to overpack.



you would laugh if you saw my bag....its tiny..lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you would laugh if you saw my bag....its tiny..lol



Are you not checking a bag? I dont know how you do it. Geez hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Are you not checking a bag? I dont know how you do it. Geez hehe



I'm checking my bag so I can bring my shampoo...years of traveling has got my list down to a science.  I spent 6 months in Ireland in college and only packed for 10 days


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm checking my bag so I can bring my shampoo...years of traveling has got my list down to a science.  I spent 6 months in Ireland in college and only packed for 10 days



your so funny.. checking just for shampoo haha


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> your so funny.. checking just for shampoo haha



I thought you were saving time by not bringing any and using mine?


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I am always "around" just do not post as much. But now that the drama has seemed to die for the moment I am around more.
> 
> You never know I might just show up the end of Jan at the world. Trying to see if I can make it happen before my AP expires.



uh oh!!  



katydidbug1 said:


> you would laugh if you saw my bag....its tiny..lol



T.M.I.


----------



## ahoff

Johnfish said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! My first stop after leaving the airport is cast memeber services to drop off a resume'  I am not sure if they can use someone with my talents but I can then write off my travel and motel on taxes as a job search And who knows maybe it will be a dream come true!!




John, good luck tomorrow.  It is one of my dreams to work there someday.


----------



## ahoff

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm checking my bag so I can bring my shampoo...




Hmmm, every room I have ever stayed at at DW has shampoo there.  One less thing to pack or worry about.


----------



## GoofyDude

Some of us have to worry less and less each year about packing shampoo and more and more about packing a hat.  

Unfortunately, I'm in the group looking for a new hat...


----------



## sand2270

GoofyDude said:


> Some of us have to worry less and less each year about packing shampoo and more and more about packing a hat.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the group looking for a new hat...



ok that made me laugh out loud


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

GoofyDude said:


> Some of us have to worry less and less each year about packing shampoo and more and more about packing a hat.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the group looking for a new hat...





lol, love it!


----------



## Master Mason

GoofyDude said:


> Some of us have to worry less and less each year about packing shampoo and more and more about packing a hat.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the group looking for a new hat...



I feel ya here.  My disney hat


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Master Mason said:


> I feel ya here.  My disney hat



Nice hat.  And for some reason all these years I thought your name was Mason.  It's not lol, I know that now.  But my new baby grandson's name is Mason and I thought it was cool to see someone else with that name.  Duh.

Ok, I shall go climb back in my hole. And wish I were at Disney.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I feel ya here.  My disney hat



NICE picture!!!!!!      



Goofy4Disney! said:


> Nice hat.  And for some reason all these years I thought your name was Mason.  It's not lol, I know that now.  But my new baby grandson's name is Mason and I thought it was cool to see someone else with that name.  Duh.
> 
> Ok, I shall go climb back in my hole. And wish I were at Disney.



No reason for you to climb back into your hole... wish you could join us! I like the name Mason too. I knew a guy in HS whose middle name was Mason and it was a thought for a name,


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Thursday

Today will be a long day cause "I'm too excited I couldn't sleep" last night was up early and don't land in Sunny Florida until almost midnight tonight.

Yah I know - shut up  

Raining really bad here today - hoping my fligh is not delayed.

See eveyone going in Disney!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Mel...couldn't sleep...huh???

I am getting a special present today...(only you can appreciate this because you are leaving)...10 inches of SNOW!!!!  

Yippee for me...can you hear the sarcasm???


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Happy Thursday
> 
> Today will be a long day cause "I'm too excited I couldn't sleep" last night was up early and don't land in Sunny Florida until almost midnight tonight.
> 
> Yah I know - shut up
> 
> Raining really bad here today - hoping my fligh is not delayed.
> 
> See eveyone going in Disney!



Raining bad here too. Hope the temp just stays up. Supposed to be 40 so it should be ok.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

The news just gave an update of 12-15 inches...I LOVE Vermont...


----------



## Ilivetogo

Ugh.  We're having so much rain today they're giving us flood watches.  YUCK.   Absolutely miserable out there.


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Mel...couldn't sleep...huh???
> 
> I am getting a special present today...(only you can appreciate this because you are leaving)...10 inches of SNOW!!!!
> 
> Yippee for me...can you hear the sarcasm???





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> The news just gave an update of 12-15 inches...I LOVE Vermont...



Sorry- I am only getting rain here- hope you have a snowblower


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

No I don't have a snowblower, but I sold my house this past summer and bought a larger condo...this way I don't have to shovel!!!(I'll admit I do shovel sometime because I am very concerned about having a clear entryway in case of emergencies) plus I have a garage now- so I don't have to scrape off the car!! I love it.


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> No I don't have a snowblower, but I sold my house this past summer and bought a larger condo...this way I don't have to shovel!!!(I'll admit I do shovel sometime because I am very concerned about having a clear entryway in case of emergencies) plus I have a garage now- so I don't have to scrape off the car!! I love it.



Nice- I miss my garage so much.  i used to love just opening the door and my car was all nice and dry


----------



## katydidbug1

Leaving just about and hour for the Bus station, taking a shuttle to Providence.  My flight is at 3:30.  See all of you who are heading to Sunny Florida...soon.



cdn ears said:


> T.M.I.



LOL...why is the size of the suitcase TMI?



ahoff said:


> Hmmm, every room I have ever stayed at at DW has shampoo there.  One less thing to pack or worry about.



Funny...pretty sure its a girl thing...sort of long colored treated hair, need my own shampoo...the stuff at Disney just doesn't work for me.


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> The news just gave an update of 12-15 inches...I LOVE Vermont...



Time to get the skis ready!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Mel...couldn't sleep...huh???
> 
> I am getting a special present today...(only you can appreciate this because you are leaving)...10 inches of SNOW!!!!
> 
> Yippee for me...can you hear the sarcasm???



I am sooo sorry.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cait- It is a girl thing...I like having my own soap, too. Gotta love Dove/ carress!

Augie- Not sure about the skis...they are beginning to shut everything in the area down because they are all worried about "what's to come"...Please, this happens every year- we live thru it each year!! Get over it people!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait- It is a girl thing...I like having my own soap, too. Gotta love Dove/ carress!
> 
> Augie- Not sure about the skis...they are beginning to shut everything in the area down because they are all worried about "what's to come"...Please, this happens every year- we live thru it each year!! Get over it people!



You should have seen all the accidents here this am - and it only rained.

Someone drove over my front lawn last night - nice muddy rutts


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait- It is a girl thing...I like having my own soap, too. Gotta love Dove/ carress!
> 
> Augie- Not sure about the skis...they are beginning to shut everything in the area down because they are all worried about "what's to come"...Please, this happens every year- we live thru it each year!! Get over it people!



Quick- better run to the store to get some bread and milk!!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait- It is a girl thing...I like having my own soap, too. Gotta love Dove/ carress!



LOL...I knew I wasn't the only one.  They Disney stuff is ok...but well I need my own stuff.



PirateMel said:


> You should have seen all the accidents here this am - and it only rained.
> 
> Someone drove over my front lawn last night - nice muddy rutts



Oh No..is it Icy?  Becareful tonight heading to the airport.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ragnrok23 said:


> Quick- better run to the store to get some bread and milk!!



Obvously you don't know me yet...make that alcohol and nachos.


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Obvously you don't know me yet...make that alcohol and nachos.



I was making fun of everyone in NE that runs to the store at the first sign of snow for milk and bread

but I like the alcohol and nachos better (with a run to blockbuster for a movie or two)


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> I was making fun of everyone in NE that runs to the store at the first sign of snow for milk and bread
> 
> but I like the alcohol and nachos better (with a run to blockbuster for a movie or two)



Priorities - A true NE'r will have this stuff on hand during snow season


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Priorities - A true NE'r will have this stuff on hand during snow season



That about as likely as people remembering how to drive during the 1st snowfall of the year


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Priorities - A true NE'r will have this stuff on hand during snow season




Mel, you can NEVER have too much alcohol and nachos! Plus, while at the grocery store- you might have a craving for chicken wings, too. Mmmm.

Tony- good call on the movie! And for the comment about driving in the first snow- well that was a rant I had on the boards a few weeks ago...duh people, snow is slippery!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel, you can NEVER have too much alcohol and nachos! Plus, while at the grocery store- you might have a craving for chicken wings, too. Mmmm.
> 
> Tony- good call on the movie! And for the comment about driving in the first snow- well that was a rant I had on the boards a few weeks ago...duh people, snow is slippery!



unfortunatly, food and beer are two separate stops for us in good ol MA.  we have to go to a package store (or a select few convience stores)

hey- what's better than watching a movie when it's snowing outside (I highly recomend Christmas Vacation during the holidays)


----------



## Ilivetogo

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tony- good call on the movie! And for the comment about driving in the first snow- well that was a rant I had on the boards a few weeks ago...duh people, snow is slippery!




They should make that last comment into SIGNS around here.  I wonder if anyone ever remembers that around here.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

hey- what's better than watching a movie when it's snowing outside (I highly recomend Christmas Vacation during the holidays)[/QUOTE]

I am watching the Grinch tonight, both the cartoon and the live one with jim Carrey.


----------



## JohnEric

Ilivetogo said:


> They should make that last comment into SIGNS around here.  I wonder if anyone ever remembers that around here.



I always figured, people just don't understand snow/ice/etc.; so when I moved to Florida, I assumed I would be in the clear (not much of that around here!).  Somehow, people down here manage to drive as poorly in RAIN as they do up north in the snow.

Not sure that signs would help.  I think that some vehicles need to be equipped with barometers, so they won't start unless it's a sunny day outside.

Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure I had a car like that once...


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am watching the Grinch tonight, both the cartoon and the live one with jim Carrey.



cartoon one is good- never cared for the Jim Carey one


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> cartoon one is good- never cared for the Jim Carey one




The Jim Carrey one is weird...like he is channeling a creepy version of Sean Connery.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel, you can NEVER have too much alcohol and nachos! Plus, while at the grocery store- you might have a craving for chicken wings, too. Mmmm.
> 
> Tony- good call on the movie! And for the comment about driving in the first snow- well that was a rant I had on the boards a few weeks ago...duh people, snow is slippery!



True - my bar is always fully stocked.  Maybe missing RUM on occassion   

My Snow/Sick Day favorite is the "Goonies'


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

My favorite snow/sick day movie is "Uncle Buck", I love John Candy!
Oh, I also love "Office Space".


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> True - my bar is always fully stocked.  Maybe missing RUM on occassion
> 
> My Snow/Sick Day favorite is the "Goonies'



LOVE the Goonies!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> My favorite snow/sick day movie is "Uncle Buck", I love John Candy!
> Oh, I also love "Office Space".




Office space is great also!

since I have 200+ DVD's i don't have a favorite snow/sick day one.  as  a matter of fact, I usually look for one to watch, have too many choices and just end up watching whatever's on TV


----------



## PirateMel

So don't want to work today  

TT just called me they have a Tornado watch for Orlando going on.  

I will take the rain here right now.


----------



## sand2270

Mine is Anchorman...everytime I watch that movie I laugh my head off.  

Ron Burgundy: I saw that. Brick killed a guy. Did you throw a trident? 
Brick Tamland: Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident. 
Ron Burgundy: Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder. 

Gets me every time.

I don't want to work either


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> So don't want to work today
> 
> TT just called me they have a Tornado watch for Orlando going on.
> 
> I will take the rain here right now.



That's me almost everyday  

good luck with your flight tonight


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> Mine is Anchorman...everytime I watch that movie I laugh my head off.
> 
> Ron Burgundy: I saw that. Brick killed a guy. Did you throw a trident?
> Brick Tamland: Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident.
> Ron Burgundy: Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder.
> 
> Gets me every time.
> 
> I don't want to work either



Have you seen the alternate movie?  because so much of the movie was improvised, they have a whole second movie with a slightly different plot.  it's very choppy but I like some of the scenes even better than the ones they kept for the movie


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> That's me almost everyday
> 
> good luck with your flight tonight



Thank you
How is the weather there right now?


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Mine is Anchorman...everytime I watch that movie I laugh my head off.
> 
> Ron Burgundy: I saw that. Brick killed a guy. Did you throw a trident?
> Brick Tamland: Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident.
> Ron Burgundy: Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder.
> 
> Gets me every time.
> 
> I don't want to work either



Hmmm - don't think I ever saw that one.
Will have to rent it.


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Thank you
> How is the weather there right now?



in RI?  cold and raining

actually, scratch that, it's not really cold, I just didn't wear my winter jacket


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Hmmm - don't think I ever saw that one.
> Will have to rent it.



sorry- I was replying to my post about the alternate movie

I highly recomend Anchorman


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> in RI?  cold and raining
> 
> actually, scratch that, it's not really cold, I just didn't wear my winter jacket



Yes, Thank you


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yes, I also heard about the tornado warning on the phone this morning...My reply was that I had no sympathy for them...a "warning" against 12 ACTUAL inches of snow...Hmmm- no comparisson! Plus they were in shorts and tshirts.


----------



## Master Mason

Ragnrok23 said:


> in RI?  cold and raining
> 
> actually, scratch that, it's not really cold, I just didn't wear my winter jacket



It's a little cold here today as well, I think I might wear long pants today even.


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> Have you seen the alternate movie?  because so much of the movie was improvised, they have a whole second movie with a slightly different plot.  it's very choppy but I like some of the scenes even better than the ones they kept for the movie



Seriously?  Where can I get that?


----------



## tsing

A little chilly today at 42 degrees.  Overcast skies.  But the central valley is normally overcast in the winter times.  Sunshine is a rare pleasure.


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> Seriously?  Where can I get that?



http://www.amazon.com/Anchorman-Bur..._bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1229022671&sr=8-4


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Anchorman-Bur..._bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1229022671&sr=8-4




Thanks!


----------



## Kimmielee

Hey Gang... I haven't had time to read the entire thread... I hope everyone is doing well.  Happy Holidays to one and all.

I haven't been around - work is crazy, blah, blah, blah ... Anyhow... I just booked a surprise trip for Noah for the day after he gets out of school in June!!    

The buy 4 get 3 price is too hard to pass up and it allows me to book stay at the Beach Club without breaking the bank! I found airfare for less than $280, roundtrip for BOTH of us... $140 each ...wow... I thought those days were long gone.  

Noah's last day of school is June 12th... I'll take him and his friends out for a fun day that day (tradition). The next morning, I'll already have the Jeep packed, etc... and tell him we are going to the zoo or something. That will make sense as we head toward Detroit.  

Now - I have to figure out how to tell him before we get to the airport and get his reaction on film!! Can I do it? Can I keep a secret? Oh my... I'm just too excited!!  

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## sand2270

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Gang... I haven't had time to read the entire thread... I hope everyone is doing well.  Happy Holidays to one and all.
> 
> I haven't been around - work is crazy, blah, blah, blah ... Anyhow... I just booked a surprise trip for Noah for the day after he gets out of school in June!!
> 
> The buy 4 get 3 price is too hard to pass up and it allows me to book stay at the Beach Club without breaking the bank! I found airfare for less than $280, roundtrip for BOTH of us... $140 each ...wow... I thought those days were long gone.
> 
> Noah's last day of school is June 12th... I'll take him and his friends out for a fun day that day (tradition). The next morning, I'll already have the Jeep packed, etc... and tell him we are going to the zoo or something. That will make sense as we head toward Detroit.
> 
> Now - I have to figure out how to tell him before we get to the airport and get his reaction on film!! Can I do it? Can I keep a secret? Oh my... I'm just too excited!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!



You'll be at Beach Club 4 days after I leave!!  Have fun!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Wow, what a great surprise!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Gang... I haven't had time to read the entire thread... I hope everyone is doing well.  Happy Holidays to one and all.
> 
> I haven't been around - work is crazy, blah, blah, blah ... Anyhow... I just booked a surprise trip for Noah for the day after he gets out of school in June!!
> 
> The buy 4 get 3 price is too hard to pass up and it allows me to book stay at the Beach Club without breaking the bank! I found airfare for less than $280, roundtrip for BOTH of us... $140 each ...wow... I thought those days were long gone.
> 
> Noah's last day of school is June 12th... I'll take him and his friends out for a fun day that day (tradition). The next morning, I'll already have the Jeep packed, etc... and tell him we are going to the zoo or something. That will make sense as we head toward Detroit.
> 
> Now - I have to figure out how to tell him before we get to the airport and get his reaction on film!! Can I do it? Can I keep a secret? Oh my... I'm just too excited!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!



You are the coolest mom ever.


----------



## libertybell7

Has anyone seen Darcy?...Patty?...
Come out wherever you are...


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> You are the coolest mom ever.


 
Aren't you the sweet one...  How are you? Are you ready for the Hills finale?  Do you believe that Speidi got married... ?  He is SUCH an IDIOT!!  The upcoming scene with him and his MIL... makes me want to puke.


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Has anyone seen Darcy?...Patty?...
> Come out wherever you are...


 
Perhaps they are in WDW with everyone else?   I hope the gang is having a great time... I can't wait to see pics from the bachelorette party!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Aren't you the sweet one...  How are you? Are you ready for the Hills finale?  Do you believe that Speidi got married... ?  He is SUCH an IDIOT!!  The upcoming scene with him and his MIL... makes me want to puke.



Actually haven't been keeping up with The Hills lately, I've got a new obsession - I've been cramming in all the previously aired seasons of Criminal Minds, while trying to keep up with the current season.  I've finished the first 2 seasons so far, with just the 3rd left to get through.  

Been busy with rehearsals for the Christmas musical, as well... had a dress rehearsal last night, and another one tonight, then 4 performances this weekend... busy busy busy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Has anyone seen Darcy?...Patty?...
> Come out wherever you are...



I am here Shawn.  Just lurking at the moment.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> I am here Shawn.  Just lurking at the moment.



Hey Darcy how was your trip?


----------



## CinRell

Emtgirljen said:


> Actually haven't been keeping up with The Hills lately, I've got a new obsession - I've been cramming in all the previously aired seasons of Criminal Minds, while trying to keep up with the current season.  I've finished the first 2 seasons so far, with just the 3rd left to get through.
> 
> Been busy with rehearsals for the Christmas musical, as well... had a dress rehearsal last night, and another one tonight, then 4 performances this weekend... busy busy busy!



Never.. never... NEVER... stop following THE HILLS!!!!!!! only 2 more episodes of the season!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Congratulations to Sha for getting her RN license or certification or whatever.

All who are going on trips that don't cause a fall, have a great time!

The nearest airport to me is Philadelphia, PA, then it's 2.25 hours nonstop to Orlando.  Wonder when I'll be able to go back?

Jim


----------



## Sha

Thank you to all those who showed for Cait's Bachlorette party! She was telling me on the way back to our room that she had a really good time. She also has asked repeated that all pictures are not posted or viewed by others without her permission.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Thank you to all those who showed for Cait's Bachlorette party! She was telling me on the way back to our room that she had a really good time. She also has asked repeated that all pictures are not posted or viewed by others without her permission.



Hmmmm, if that's the case it sounds like she reaallllllyyyy enjoyed herselft and has no memory of what all the flashing lights were      

I will honour her wish


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> I am here Shawn.  Just lurking at the moment.




I always knew you were a secret lurker...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Shawn and Jill. . .I have been working like a mad woman so that I can enjoy a leisurly trip to the world in March.  Tonight will be night number 6 and I still have one more.  Disney was wonderful as usual. I just want sleep though, so I lurk when I can't think or when I need a focus for my thoughts. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Hmmmm, if that's the case it sounds like she reaallllllyyyy enjoyed herselft and has no memory of what all the flashing lights were
> 
> I will honour her wish


 
Awww.... do we HAVE to????   My phone has been blowing up with pics that are quite... wonderful!  

Hey Steve, I just watched a documentary about Zachary Bagby, the little boy that was killed by his mother in Canada.  The boy's father, Andrew, was also killed by the same evil woman in PA and how many are fighting to get the bail laws in Canada changed to keep accused murderers in jail.  It was the most heartwrenching two hours I've spent in a long time... have you seen it?


----------



## Ilivetogo

I actually watched a good bit of that show.  It was definitely heart-wrenching.  What a woman!  Yikes.  So very very sad. 

The end of the show said to go to www.dearzachary.com to put in your two-cents worth to Parliament and their bail law.  Incredible.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi y'all, my post trip depression has set in.. hope everyone at the world is having a wonderful time!!!! I wish I was back!! I've just been spending some time uploading pictures, and reflecting on my trip... it was really a good one with experiencing new attractions, touring new resorts, eating at new restaurants, and trying all kinds of new things. 

Makes the fact that it is over even more sad


----------



## Ilivetogo

Awww.  I'm so sorry for your PTD.  (Post Trip Depression)  I am certain I will be suffering from PTD the very minute I get back.  Sifting through the pictures does help a little.  Adds that little bit of magic into your room while you look at them and sort through them all.  I plan on taking WAY too many pictures this trip.  

Glad you guys are back safe ... we can't wait to see the pics!!!!  Bring 'em on!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ilivetogo said:


> Awww.  I'm so sorry for your PTD.  (Post Trip Depression)  I am certain I will be suffering from PTD the very minute I get back.  Sifting through the pictures does help a little.  Adds that little bit of magic into your room while you look at them and sort through them all.  I plan on taking WAY too many pictures this trip.
> 
> Glad you guys are back safe ... we can't wait to see the pics!!!!  Bring 'em on!




LOL I started a trip report to help with the PTD..lol here is the link.. I took over 350 pictures in 5 days...lol I will be posting a bunch of them in the TR.. feel free to read!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29161864#post29161864


----------



## ahoff

Sounds like a great trip, Tracy.

If anyone is looking for another excuse for a NE dismeet, this sounds like it would be fit right in
http://www.magichat.net/mardigras2009/home
Wonder if there would be any snow up there, but then after a few hours of this you might not care


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Augie, this is down the street from me and is a lot of fun. I have gone every year except one. It was snowing like crazy and I just couldn't imagine standing in it to watch a parade.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Hey all,

Anyone else in the North East finally get the chance to check in? I've been without Power since Last Thursday Night! I'm one of the Lucky ones who has a Generator so at least I have heat and some lights but no Cable TV, no Internet, No food in the Fridge really staring to go stir crazy and yesterday the fire dept. said we may not have power back till Thursday.


----------



## Ilivetogo

You must be in the same area as my sister!! (She's in Milton.)  They're using a borrowed generator (wonderful neighbors) and their fire dept.  says Thurs or Fri for the power.  They're off to a friend's house for a hot shower.   

I'm movin' to Florida!   I can't stand it.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Ilivetogo said:


> You must be in the same area as my sister!! (She's in Milton.)  They're using a borrowed generator (wonderful neighbors) and their fire dept.  says Thurs or Fri for the power.  They're off to a friend's house for a hot shower.
> 
> I'm movin' to Florida!   I can't stand it.



I'm in Hampton and one of the lucky ones where I can still cook and I have hot water but taking a shower by flash light has been a unforgetable experience. I have a trip coming up in Feb and believe it's time to start looking for a place in Orlando.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am thankful we didn't get hit this time around. I did my duty in the IceStorm of 98.
I was without power for 6 days and I had a huge, lovely oak tree that decided to break and nest against my house. Thankfully it came down slowly and never came thru the roof and walls. But I certainly understand having the flashlight showers, flashlight reading, etc. We ate out A LOT that week too. Cold sandwiches were ok for a day or two, but after that I went nuts and wanted hot meals.
My thoughts are with you, my friend. Keep your chin up!


----------



## ahoff

I lost power for over a week once from a hurricane.  It was not that bad, it was September, so heat was not a problem, we had city water, and we cooked with gas.  Sort of just like camping, so I thought it was kind of cool.  Being up north in the winter might be a problem, I hope you have a woodstove or fireplace.


----------



## Ilivetogo

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm in Hampton and one of the lucky ones where I can still cook and I have hot water but taking a shower by flash light has been a unforgetable experience. I have a trip coming up in Feb and believe it's time to start looking for a place in Orlando.



I actually DID look a little last Christmas while I was down.   (Just to get an idea.)  I MIGHT look a little bit again this time.  (Again, just to get a taste of it - get more pumped!)   

If you're interested, here's a thread of a family who IS moving down in about 3 weeks ... we're all "following" their progress and the move, etc.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2025142


----------



## Sha

Evening everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Got home about 90 minutes ago. Was a great weekend! I spent time today trying to send some warmth to you all up there in the freezer section... by doing my Christmas cards out at DTD across from Ghirardelli's in 75 degree weather. Hope you get it soon!!!


----------



## Sha

Morning is here too soon... and I was called into work  Just was nice and comfy sleeping here. 

Never heard the message come through that Cait and Mel (and the boys) had landed. 

Missed a few people or didnt get to talk to them much on this trip. That is okay though, there will be others. 

It was great meeting some of the Webmasters from here on the Disboards. Got some information that was or will be useful for other trips. All that is still packed though. I will definitely have to get this all taking care of and washed so I can be repacked for this weekend. Unlike going with Cait, there is a time cruch on leaving on time Friday. 

Have a great day today!!! And hope no one is suffering terribly from warm weather withdrawls.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

I just wanted to say quick THANK YOU to all who came out for my Bachelorette Party at Jellyrolls.  I am sure there will be pictures, as I know several had their cameras, but all have promised me (yes that means you Carrie) that I can see them first.

The weekend was great, but not nearly long enough.  I am actually still at Mel's, she had to run to the office to pick some stuff up and come home to survey the damage done by the rain and ice.  She got several feet of water in her basement, so I am going to stay for a bit and try to help here sort though stuff.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm glad you had a good party! From what I hear- JR is GREAT!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm glad you had a good party! From what I hear- JR is GREAT!



Jellyrollls is AWESOME, we actually went 3 nights in a row.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Jellyrollls is AWESOME, we actually went 3 nights in a row.



Sorry to have missed you Cait, but I know you were in good company to kick off your own year of a million dreams . Best to you and your pirate in the coming year!


----------



## rebecca06261

Cait, I'm glad you had a wonderful time at your bachelorette party! I had a great time too! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Sorry to have missed you Cait, but I know you were in good company to kick off your own year of a million dreams . Best to you and your pirate in the coming year!



Thanks Tom!  Back to icky cold Boston, but in just a little over a month I will be moving....so the packing will begin this week..lol



rebecca06261 said:


> Cait, I'm glad you had a wonderful time at your bachelorette party! I had a great time too! Thanks for the invite!



Rebecca it was great to finally meet you!  My memory is just a wee bit hazy, but I do recall, that it was YOU that requested that darn Tree song....lol


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anyone else in the North East finally get the chance to check in? I've been without Power since Last Thursday Night! I'm one of the Lucky ones who has a Generator so at least I have heat and some lights but no Cable TV, no Internet, No food in the Fridge really staring to go stir crazy and yesterday the fire dept. said we may not have power back till Thursday.



Hello
Back from the world for what could be the most expensive vacation trip ever.
Just got to tell everyone what a saint my Mom is.   And she got to spend several quality hours with our local firemen.  All the fun I missed.

FOR SALE:
Starter home with its very own in-ground four foot deep swimming pool  
Anyone interested????

Damage assesment to start shortly, but have new furnace motor, may need new washer and dryer, lawn mover,....  At least i have power now, there are still 10,000 customers in Worc county that do not. Time to move, seriously. 

At least Disney with the boys was AWESOME!


----------



## ahoff

Mel, sorry to hear about the flooding problem, not the best way to finish a vacation.  Working on a house just never seems to end, doesn't it?  Hope you get it all starightened (and dried) out.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Hello
> Back from the world for what could be the most expensive vacation trip ever.
> Just got to tell everyone what a saint my Mom is.   And she got to spend several quality hours with our local firemen.  All the fun I missed.
> 
> FOR SALE:
> Starter home with its very own in-ground four foot deep swimming pool
> Anyone interested????
> 
> Damage assesment to start shortly, but have new furnace motor, may need new washer and dryer, lawn mover,....  At least i have power now, there are still 10,000 customers in Worc county that do not. Time to move, seriously.
> 
> At least Disney with the boys was AWESOME!



Awwwwwwwwww, sorry to hear about the flooding Mel...but glad you had a great trip!!!..um, but where exactly is the warm weather...10 degrees here...freezin my noogies...


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Hello
> Back from the world for what could be the most expensive vacation trip ever.
> Just got to tell everyone what a saint my Mom is.   And she got to spend several quality hours with our local firemen.  All the fun I missed.
> 
> FOR SALE:
> Starter home with its very own in-ground four foot deep swimming pool
> Anyone interested????
> 
> Damage assesment to start shortly, but have new furnace motor, may need new washer and dryer, lawn mover,....  At least i have power now, there are still 10,000 customers in Worc county that do not. Time to move, seriously.
> 
> At least Disney with the boys was AWESOME!



Not a good way to finish off a vacation. I'm with you on the idea of relocating and I am so tempted to start house hunting when I go in Feb.


----------



## Carrieannew

*Hey Everyone

Got home around 11pm last night. Always love leaving POP at 2pm and not getting home till 9 hours later between all travel. 

But beyond worth it. I had so much fun. There are photos to prove it. Yesterday at AK with everyone was the icing on the cake of the trip... I got attacked on EE and there is a photo to prove it. 

When are we all going back?!?! hehe*


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Rebecca it was great to finally meet you!  My memory is just a wee bit hazy, but I do recall, that it was YOU that requested *that darn Tree song*....lol



Come on Cait... do it for us now! Everyone together... "Out in the woods, there was a tree. The biggest tree, that you ever did see. There was a tree in the woods..."

That was fun, but so was 50s Prime time. 

Youre not done yet Cait "where the green grass grows all around all around, the grass grows all around"


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> I just wanted to say quick THANK YOU to all who came out for my Bachelorette Party at Jellyrolls. I am sure there will be pictures, as I know several had their cameras, but all have promised me (yes that means you Carrie) that I can see them first.
> 
> The weekend was great, but not nearly long enough. I am actually still at Mel's, she had to run to the office to pick some stuff up and come home to survey the damage done by the rain and ice. She got several feet of water in her basement, so I am going to stay for a bit and try to help here sort though stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!


 
Welcome back Ms. Cait!! I wish I could have been there... I was, in spirit for sure!!  



PirateMel said:


> Hello
> Back from the world for what could be the most expensive vacation trip ever.
> Just got to tell everyone what a saint my Mom is.  And she got to spend several quality hours with our local firemen. All the fun I missed.
> 
> FOR SALE:
> Starter home with its very own in-ground four foot deep swimming pool
> Anyone interested????
> 
> Damage assesment to start shortly, but have new furnace motor, may need new washer and dryer, lawn mover,....  At least i have power now, there are still 10,000 customers in Worc county that do not. Time to move, seriously.
> 
> At least Disney with the boys was AWESOME!



Mel, what a bummer... didn't you go through a flood last year too? Sending prayers and good thoughts for better weather your way...


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> Come on Cait... do it for us now! Everyone together... "Out in the woods, there was a tree. The biggest tree, that you ever did see. There was a tree in the woods..."
> 
> That was fun, but so was 50s Prime time.
> 
> Youre not done yet Cait "*where the green grass grows all around all around, the grass grows all around*"



Not sure if I should admit this, but I actually did the twiddly fingers and spinning around for several verses before I figured out that it represented grass.  I think that there's something about being at JR that leads a person to do a lot of things that one might not normally do.

Also, would like to state for the record that they make a very good martini, even if they don't have any olives.

And... next time the group goes out for Tasty Beverages, please do not tell me what the names of the drinks are.  The mind still reels from the double entendres.


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Not sure if I should admit this, but I actually did the twiddly fingers and spinning around for several verses before I figured out that it represented grass.  I think that there's something about being at JR that leads a person to do a lot of things that one might not normally do.
> 
> Also, would like to state for the record that they make a very good martini, even if they don't have any olives.
> 
> And... next time the group goes out for Tasty Beverages, please do not tell me what the names of the drinks are.  The mind still reels from the double entendres.



Glad you enjoyed yourself. They do tend to forget things like olives... whip cream.. cherries... dont they Cait???  and as far as the drinks having double entendres... I have NO Idea what you could be referring too


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself. They do tend to forget things like olives... whip cream.. cherries... dont they Cait??? and as far as the drinks having double entendres... I have NO Idea what you could be referring too


 
If there was no whip cream... then what in the world was being displayed in the pic I got?


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> If there was no whip cream... then what in the world was being displayed in the pic I got?



that statement wasnt just regarding this trip.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Hello
> Back from the world for what could be the most expensive vacation trip ever.
> Just got to tell everyone what a saint my Mom is.   And she got to spend several quality hours with our local firemen.  All the fun I missed.
> 
> FOR SALE:
> Starter home with its very own in-ground four foot deep swimming pool
> Anyone interested????
> 
> Damage assesment to start shortly, but have new furnace motor, may need new washer and dryer, lawn mover,....  At least i have power now, there are still 10,000 customers in Worc county that do not. Time to move, seriously.
> 
> At least Disney with the boys was AWESOME!



Awww, Mel, sorry that things ended up being that bad by the time you got home.  Hang in there  



Carrieannew said:


> *Hey Everyone
> 
> Got home around 11pm last night. Always love leaving POP at 2pm and not getting home till 9 hours later between all travel.
> 
> But beyond worth it. I had so much fun. There are photos to prove it. Yesterday at AK with everyone was the icing on the cake of the trip... I got attacked on EE and there is a photo to prove it.
> 
> When are we all going back?!?! hehe*



lol...hm, who in the world could have attacked you on EE???   Surely not anyone related to me I hope.... 



Sha said:


> Come on Cait... do it for us now! Everyone together... "Out in the woods, there was a tree. The biggest tree, that you ever did see. There was a tree in the woods..."
> 
> That was fun, but so was 50s Prime time.
> 
> Youre not done yet Cait "where the green grass grows all around all around, the grass grows all around"


Great fun and it was sweet of you to set that up for Cait...



JohnEric said:


> Not sure if I should admit this, but I actually did the twiddly fingers and spinning around for several verses before I figured out that it represented grass.  I think that there's something about being at JR that leads a person to do a lot of things that one might not normally do.
> 
> Also, would like to state for the record that they make a very good martini, even if they don't have any olives.
> 
> And... next time the group goes out for Tasty Beverages, please do not tell me what the names of the drinks are.  The mind still reels from the double entendres.



Didnt you know this board is full of people who revel in double entendres, drinks or otherwise....  and yes I do think JRs leads a person to do things they would never ordinarily do.... The image of G gving Cait a lap dance (see what you missed ...lol) is burned in my brain for a very long time.... I would have never dreamed he was actually going to go thru with that request.... (Gee thanks Carrie for offering his services)


It was great to see everyone and to meet some new faces as well. This was trip #8 this year so I definitely made good use of my AP this year!

Have a wonderful day, I have to work straight thru til Christmas day as this is my weekend so it will be a busy time here...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...hm, who in the world could have attacked you on EE???   Surely not anyone related to me I hope....



Shhh don't tell anyone.. But I very much enjoyed it  I should scan the picture he got me.



acm563 said:


> Didnt you know this board is full of people who revel in double entendres, drinks or otherwise....  and yes I do think JRs leads a person to do things they would never ordinarily do.... The image of G gving Cait a lap dance (see what you missed ...lol) is burned in my brain for a very long time.... I would have never dreamed he was actually going to go thru with that request.... (Gee thanks Carrie for offering his services)



Your very welcome. I thought it was very nice of me to offer and knew he would go through with it.


----------



## tawasdave

Welcome back Ang and Daughter....sounds to me like once again..WDW will never be the same....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone.. But I very much enjoyed it  I should scan the picture he got me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your very welcome. I thought it was very nice of me to offer and knew he would go through with it.



     It was so much fun to spend time with you  and looking forward to seeing you next month 



tawasdave said:


> Welcome back Ang and Daughter....sounds to me like once again..WDW will never be the same....


 Hey, I will have you know I for one was VERY tame this trip, and as for the pics you asked for via email, I took very few pictures this time and I think maybe only 3 or 4 of people...sorry...was just "off my game" this trip...
I promise with our next solo adventure I will send you plenty of pictures...Remember , I was in "Mommy" mode this time (although with my son's antics I dont know why )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Hey, I will have you know I for one was VERY tame this trip, and as for the pics you asked for via email, I took very few pictures this time and I think maybe only 3 or 4 of people...sorry...was just "off my game" this trip...
> I promise with our next solo adventure I will send you plenty of pictures...Remember , I was in "Mommy" mode this time (although with my son's antics I dont know why )



Antics does not even come close. 

Just a shame we didnt get to spend more time together. Some of my favorite memories of the trip were from friday night and monday.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Antics does not even come close.
> 
> Just a shame we didnt get to spend more time together. Some of my favorite memories of the trip were from friday night and monday.



I know, and I promise we will do a repeat this summer if you want to  Noone realized you actually ENJOY G picking on you   It was fun times


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I know, and I promise we will do a repeat this summer if you want to  Noone realized you actually ENJOY G picking on you   It was fun times



I think he enjoyed it much more. 

Not that he would post or anything...


----------



## PirateMel

Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.  

The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for. 

So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.

Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh Mel, I am glad to see that you still have a sense of humor about this whole thing. You are certainly handling this better than most people would.
Still sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early



   

Sorry Mel!!! 

Anything you need just let me know


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early


Awwww, Mel, so sorry to hear this but I was scared that was what you would find out as I went thru a similar experience when I lived in IN and the electricity went out and sump pumps not working. 
(((HUGS))) and I hope it all works out for you in the end!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early



Awwwwwwww, Mel I am very sorry for all the problems..wish there was some way we could all help...just know that your friends here are thinkin of ya and sending magical Disney Wishes your way...    

...and as the supposed Blizzard heads my way for Friday I am here to vote that we all move to Orlando..all in favor say  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think he enjoyed it much more.
> 
> Not that he would post or anything...



lol..you know better than that(that he would post) but he told me he had a great time and that the 3 of us should go again 



tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwww, Mel I am very sorry for all the problems..wish there was some way we could all help...just know that your friends here are thinkin of ya and sending magical Disney Wishes your way...
> 
> ...and as the supposed Blizzard heads my way for Friday I am here to vote that we all move to Orlando..*all in favor say  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....*



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...actually G and I were discussing that on the way home as it gets more and more difficult to come back home to cold weather  Unfortunately right now is just not the right time for it but eventually we will be there or very close....


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early




Mel dear, I'm sorry you came back to such a mess! I think Florida continues to beckon all of us, and it's especially enticing when the Northeast is being so *$&#^$^# mean and nasty!! And I thought Snow Miser was the kinder/gentler of the two brothers


----------



## acm563

Oh, a little OT , but I just wanted to be certain to post that it has been affirmed that y'all is indeed a real word When I am speaking to one of you, I say you but when it is plural it is y'all..... JohnEric is now my favorite diser for agreeing with me on that  Now he will just have to post his affirmation on this ...       and then y'all can no longer tease me about it


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwww, Mel I am very sorry for all the problems..wish there was some way we could all help...just know that your friends here are thinkin of ya and sending magical Disney Wishes your way...
> 
> ...and as the supposed Blizzard heads my way for Friday I am here to vote that we all move to Orlando..all in favor say  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....



IIIIIIII, Count me in...6 inches of snow before today is thru, then 6 more for Friday, then 8 more predicted for Sunday...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Oh, a little OT , but I just wanted to be certain to post that it has been affirmed that y'all is indeed a real word When I am speaking to one of you, I say you but when it is plural it is y'all..... JohnEric is now my favorite diser for agreeing with me on that  Now he will just have to post his affirmation on this ...       and then y'all can no longer tease me about it



Oh tease we will...every one knows its youz all...come on get with the program....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh tease we will...every one knows its youz all...come on get with the program....



"Youz all"??????????????? I dont think I have ever heard that one... must be a MI thing...  Youse guys, yes, but not youz all... At least y'all is correct grammar...meaning you all...but youz and youse are not even words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think you have permanent brain freeze up there where it is freezing cold, along with your inactivity.............


----------



## PirateMel

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

That you all again - you are the bestest ever !


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself. They do tend to forget things like olives... whip cream.. cherries... dont they Cait???  and as far as the drinks having double entendres... I have NO Idea what you could be referring too



Yes they do tend to forget things.  LOL...good thing for them, they had what we needed for our double entendres shots    I did tell JohnFish, that he really didn't want to know what that was called..lol



Kimmielee said:


> If there was no whip cream... then what in the world was being displayed in the pic I got?



Oh no hon....no worries there....the last trip, they short changed us...lol  They came through for us this time.



acm563 said:


> Didnt you know this board is full of people who revel in double entendres, drinks or otherwise....  and yes I do think JRs leads a person to do things they would never ordinarily do.... The image of G gving Cait a lap dance (see what you missed ...lol) is burned in my brain for a very long time.... I would have never dreamed he was actually going to go thru with that request.... (Gee thanks Carrie for offering his services)



Angy...you never dreamed he would go through with that request.....NEITHER did I...lol...Bad Carrie...lol.   I think I turned 3 shades of red and purple.  Not sure what was worse, the embarrasment..lol  or that his mother was sitting 3 people away...lol



Carrieannew said:


> Your very welcome. I thought it was very nice of me to offer and knew he would go through with it.



Just remember Miss Carrie....I have a very long memory....lol....you will never know when or where, but I will get you...lol.



PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early



Mel....anything else you need, you know where to find me.  I wish I could have done more for you yesterday


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early



Mel, sorry to hear about your house troubles I could not even imagine.


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Angy...you never dreamed he would go through with that request.....NEITHER did I...lol...Bad Carrie...lol.   I think I turned 3 shades of red and purple.  Not sure what was worse, the embarrasment..lol  or that his mother was sitting 3 people away...lol


 Yes, Genesis did say thats why he didnt finish it, he didnt want to embarrass you . One thing we can never claim is that Genesis is shy  and that is indeed something I did not need to see, and just glad that he truly didnt "get into character" 



> Just remember Miss Carrie....I have a very long memory....lol....you will never know when or where, but I will get you...lol.


Well, there will be more trips with G involved Cait...  and he kind of got even with her on EE


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes, Genesis did say thats why he didnt finish it, he didnt want to embarrass you . One thing we can never claim is that Genesis is shy  and that is indeed something I did not need to see, and just glad that he truly didnt "get into character"
> 
> 
> Well, there will be more trips with G involved Cait...  and he kind of got even with her on EE



 

Wish I got a lap dance.. so short changed


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Wish I got a lap dance.. so short changed



                 

Oh my...............................................


----------



## feettklr

Well, I am new here. I am a 40 year old single man who has no kids, although I do love children. I am a huge fan of Disney and I used to work there. Now I am a children's photographer and an actor.
If there are any single ladies around 28 to 39 who would like to chat, let me know. If you have kids, that is fine.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh my...............................................



The single rider line really works well for singles. You never know who you might meet. Or have a quick oh wait.. family board


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> The single rider line really works well for singles. You never know who you might meet. Or have a quick oh wait.. family board



are there some hidden corners/side rooms/unlocked closets in those line queues you are not telling us about??


----------



## sand2270

feettklr said:


> Well, I am new here. I am a 40 year old single man who has no kids, although I do love children. I am a huge fan of Disney and I used to work there. Now I am a children's photographer and an actor.
> If there are any single ladies around 28 to 39 who would like to chat, let me know. If you have kids, that is fine.



welcome...you are in the right place.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> are there some hidden corners/side rooms/unlocked closets in those line queues you are not telling us about??




 

Yes as a matter of fact there are. And at some point there is a flash.. and then the next thing you know...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> Yes as a matter of fact there are. And at some point there is a flash.. and then the next thing you know...



My, My...I need to find that line...


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> My, My...I need to find that line...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I guess that's not a line you want a Fast Pass for???


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I guess that's not a line you want a Fast Pass for???



ROFL!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I guess that's not a line you want a Fast Pass for???



No, but you may want the park hopper option on your magic your way ticket  (I can't believe I said that)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> No, but you may want the park hopper option on your magic your way ticket  (I can't believe I said that)



Touchee'......


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wished, I really can use them.
> Cait had to witness me melting down, and she really is a GREAT friend.
> 
> The saga continues - just talked to the insurance co, and 'ground water' is NOT covered.  So what the $%^# do I pay insurance for.
> 
> So I am up to seven contractor bags full of trash, and have about 2/3 of the cellar done.  Three feet of water does a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a house , so looking on the bright side, I got to spring clean the cellar early



Mel, don't take their first response.  Tell them to show you EXACTLY where in your contract it says that ground water is not covered.  That is absolutely ridiculous and they should cover any flood damage regardless of the source of the water.


----------



## feettklr

> welcome...you are in the right place



awesome. I'm hoping to have a Disney family someday...hopefully soon.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

feettklr said:


> awesome. I'm hoping to have a Disney family someday...hopefully soon.



Sounds like a man with a mission...


----------



## tawasdave

feettklr said:


> awesome. I'm hoping to have a Disney family someday...hopefully soon.



Well I have always found the ladies on this thread to be very helpful...


----------



## feettklr

maybe, but I love kids and want at least one. I've always wanted a little girl. I should adopt. LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> The single rider line really works well for singles. You never know who you might meet. Or have a quick oh wait.. family board



    (lol)



sand2270 said:


> are there some hidden corners/side rooms/unlocked closets in those line queues you are not telling us about??



you have no idea Amy 



Carrieannew said:


> Yes as a matter of fact there are. And at some point there is a flash.. and then the next thing you know...



The next thing you know Carrie leaves them hanging.... 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> My, My...I need to find that line...





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I guess that's not a line you want a Fast Pass for???


No, actually you need a "crippie pass" (sorry, I had to throw that one in there Carrie)    



buena vista said:


> No, but you may want the park hopper option on your magic your way ticket  (I can't believe I said that)


    I cant believe you said that either............................



tawasdave said:


> Well I have always found the ladies on this thread to be very helpful...


Yes, as a matter of fact you got a daughter and a son from it.............


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea Amy
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing you know Carrie leaves them hanging....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually you need a "crippie pass" (sorry, I had to throw that one in there Carrie)
> 
> I cant believe you said that either............................
> 
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact you got a daughter and a son from it.............




Rut Roh Astro...she's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack....


----------



## feettklr

> Originally Posted by tawasdave
> Well I have always found the ladies on this thread to be very helpful...
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact you got a daughter and a son from it




that's what I want.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I guess that's not a line you want a Fast Pass for???





sand2270 said:


> ROFL!!



So very true. Single Rider with Fast Pass and a little fun option


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Rut Roh Astro...she's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack....



Who???????????????????????? Carrie?????????????????????????


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> So very true. Single Rider with Fast Pass and a little fun option



Sounds like an upgrade to me...what do you suppose they call that package?


----------



## buena vista

feettklr said:


> that's what I want.



kidding aside for a moment, there are some wonderful people on these boards and I'm sure you'll be able to make friends and perhaps find romance and everything else you're looking for here, as many have and continue to do.

unfortunately, you're may also be caught in the middle of references that have little to do with what you're talking about, but are in no way mean spirited or inauthentic. As you'll come to discover, we all bring our personalities to this community and in time have formed close friendships and relationships that in many cases ressemble actual family relationships (sibling, parent-child, etc.). So just be yourself and try not to get overwhelmed while you're here. 

Welcome


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

That was a nice welcoming, Tom!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> kidding aside for a moment, there are some wonderful people on these boards and I'm sure you'll be able to make friends and perhaps find romance and everything else you're looking for here, as many have and continue to do.
> 
> unfortunately, you're may also be caught in the middle of references that have little to do with what you're talking about, but are in no way mean spirited or inauthentic. As you'll come to discover, we all bring our personalities to this community and in time have formed close friendships and relationships that in many cases ressemble actual family relationships (sibling, parent-child, etc.). So just be yourself and try not to get overwhelmed while you're here.
> 
> Welcome



Thanks for the clarification Sir Thomas....as always you are a Knight in Tarnished Armor  
(disclaimer...I am in no way related to anyone that posts on the disboards aside from dronein7g, any reference to my adopted son or daughter is purely fictional


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> That was a nice welcoming, Tom!



no kidding...I think Tom is now the official Welcome Wagon.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Sounds like an upgrade to me...what do you suppose they call that package?



The Magic Your Way with Park Hopper and a little extra Magic Your Way and Sometin' Sometin' package.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> no kidding...I think Tom is now the official Welcome Wagon.



I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tom, you just continue to get many many labels attached to you....Most recently Travel Source and now Welcome Wagon


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tom, you just continue to get many many labels attached to you....Most recently Travel Source and now Welcome Wagon



that was Transportation Source. 

Welcome Wagon doesn't really suit me...you and Timmy and Teresa and others are more welcoming than I am anyway.. I think you can all form a Radical Hospitality Committee and then vie for the chairmanship. I'll assist.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> The Magic Your Way with Park Hopper and a little extra Magic Your Way and Sometin' Sometin' package.



Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> that was Transportation Source.
> 
> Welcome Wagon doesn't really suit me...you and Timmy and Teresa and others are more welcoming than I am anyway.. I think you can all form a Radical Hospitality Committee and then vie for the chairmanship. I'll assist.



Ummmm hellloooooo. How did I not get included. Are you saying im not a people person. Are you saying I'm not welcoming... 

darned skippy 

hehehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories



TMI...TMI....


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> The Magic Your Way with Park Hopper and a little extra Magic Your Way and Sometin' Sometin' package.



that's really funny lol


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories


----------



## tawasdave

BTW...was Ms. Carrie's Pool lounger used this trip?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories



Photopass Option is a must Carrie....

and oops sorry Tom..I keep getting the TS acronym incorrect so please forgive me....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories



OK, lets call it the "Sometin' Sometin' package: with or without EVIDENCE"


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Dont forget to include the photopass option for the memories



knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> BTW...was Ms. Carrie's Pool lounger used this trip?



Funny you should ask that.

Saturday evening late after returning from a smashing time at Jelly Rolls... 

I decided (unlike last time) to get off the bus and cut through the parking lot instead of going through the middle of the resort to avoid the temptation.

But I did point out my chairs to Angy and forgot whom else


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OK, lets call it the "Sometin' Sometin' package: with or without EVIDENCE"



Perfect!  YEAH Teamwork!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Ummmm hellloooooo. How did I not get included. Are you saying im not a people person. Are you saying I'm not welcoming...
> 
> darned skippy
> 
> hehehe



I'm not hearing blah blah blah, but Lucy in Merry Christmas Charlie Brown -

"You DO think I'm beautiful, don't you, Charlie Brown?..........................................

You didn't answer me right away. You had to think about it first, didn't you? If you really had thought I was beautiful, you would've spoken right up. I know when I've been insulted. I KNOW WHEN I'VE BEEN INSULTED!!!"


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Perfect!  YEAH Teamwork!!



 it's really scary when DISboard imagineers get to working together


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> it's really scary when DISboard imagineers get to working together




Could you imagine what our theme park would look like!?


----------



## tawasdave

sand2270 said:


> Could you imagine what our theme park would look like!?



Yup..pool loungers for everyone!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Funny you should ask that.
> 
> Saturday evening late after returning from a smashing time at Jelly Rolls...
> 
> I decided (unlike last time) to get off the bus and cut through the parking lot instead of going through the middle of the resort to avoid the temptation.
> 
> But I did point out my chairs to Angy and forgot whom else



Yes, Carrie did point out the chaise lounge to me and to someone else... In fact I asked her to be certain did she want me to bring one into the room for it and as I said it I just realized we had connecting rooms and I wished I had snuck one into the room and planted it in the middle of her floor....but by then it was too late


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Could you imagine what our theme park would look like!?



lol, yes I can. I can even think of what the names of some of the attractions might be.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Alright kids...I am heading out. Behave. (Or like Tom "suggested": Misbehave, but pretend like you're behaving)
Have a great night...


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> lol, yes I can. I can even think of what the names of some of the attractions might be.



Instead of looking for hidden mickeys you could look for hidden dark corners so you can use the sometin' sometin' portion of your park tickets.

(Now we wait for Randy to post "family board!" again).


----------



## tawasdave

sand2270 said:


> Instead of looking for hidden mickeys you could look for hidden dark corners so you can use the sometin' sometin' portion of your park tickets.
> 
> (Now we wait for Randy to post "family board!" again).


----------



## tsing

feettklr said:


> Well, I am new here. I am a 40 year old single man who has no kids, although I do love children. I am a huge fan of Disney and I used to work there. Now I am a children's photographer and an actor.
> If there are any single ladies around 28 to 39 who would like to chat, let me know. If you have kids, that is fine.



Welcome to the board!  I joined several months ago, but wasn't really active.  Of the threads in the Adult and Solo Travelers section, this one seems the most interesting!  The people seem friendly, and have a good rapport with each other.  I'm hoping that, over time, I'll find that rapport developing also.


----------



## acm563

feettklr said:


> Well, I am new here. I am a 40 year old single man who has no kids, although I do love children. I am a huge fan of Disney and I used to work there. Now I am a children's photographer and an actor.
> If there are any single ladies around 28 to 39 who would like to chat, let me know. If you have kids, that is fine.





tsing said:


> Welcome to the board!  I joined several months ago, but wasn't really active.  Of the threads in the Adult and Solo Travelers section, this one seems the most interesting!  The people seem friendly, and have a good rapport with each other.  I'm hoping that, over time, I'll find that rapport developing also.



 and just like with The Haunted Mansion there is always room for one more.....  (sorry, corny I know... )


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


>



LOL just teasing you.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm back....

Dad really enjoyed his Disney adventure, but I believe we tired him out or he tired us out.  Dad and my family (son, sister and brother-in-law) enjoyed meeting my DisFriends.  Dad especially liked Timmy.


----------



## rebecca06261

T- What exactly went on between Timmy and your dad???? She has mentioned on several threads that she especially enjoyed meeting him as well lol

At any rate, I'm glad you made it home safely, and I made certain to tell my dad what a phenomenal lady he was missing out on


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> T- What exactly went on between Timmy and your dad???? She has mentioned on several threads that she especially enjoyed meeting him as well lol
> 
> At any rate, I'm glad you made it home safely, and I made certain to tell my dad what a phenomenal lady he was missing out on



Nothing went on between them.  Timmy is just a very lovable person where everyone falls in love with her.  Especially when she's making funny faces against the window at POP Everything, trying to get our attention.  That was priceless.  

It's ashamed your dad wasn't there Rebecca, he would have fun with me.  I would love to meet him some day.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back....
> 
> Dad really enjoyed his Disney adventure, but I believe we tired him out or he tired us out.  Dad and my family (son, sister and brother-in-law) enjoyed meeting my DisFriends.  Dad especially liked Timmy.



well... the question is have he met other diser  this past trip ??? because if not... well that is why... he got no other choice 

And I to Dad!!!  he is full of spunk!!!  I know I can pull alot of funny stories out of him!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Nothing went on between them.  Timmy is just a very lovable person where everyone falls in love with her.  Especially when she's making funny faces against the window at POP Everything, trying to get our attention.  *That was priceless.*
> 
> It's ashamed your dad wasn't there Rebecca, he would have fun with me.  I would love to meet him some day.



Well everybody think I am really crazy... all the families along the windows about 4 table were laughing at me.. and I kept making those faces.. and low and behold !!  FInally TT noticed me... sheesshhh


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Got back last night... What an amazing 5 day trip! I am still trying to recover. Disney vacations are not always relaxing vacations. Saw some great shows and fireworks... got to be THAT GUY at the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor... Wore out Tower of Terror (thanks Angy and G LOL) and met some great new friends from the DIS.  

It was a bitter sweet trip as I am not sure when I will be able to return again.

A big thanks to Sha for inviting me to Jellyrolls to help celebrate Caits impending bondage....  err marriage.

And a HUGE thanks to Angy for letting me tag along with her and G at the parks and dinners. I had and AWESOME time.

John


----------



## libertybell7

Welcome back everyone... 

Where are the pic's ?


----------



## buena vista

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got back last night... What an amazing 5 day trip! I am still trying to recover. Disney vacations are not always relaxing vacations. Saw some great shows and fireworks... got to be THAT GUY at the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor... Wore out Tower of Terror (thanks Angy and G LOL) and met some great new friends from the DIS.
> 
> It was a bitter sweet trip as I am not sure when I will be able to return again.
> 
> A big thanks to Sha for inviting me to Jellyrolls to help celebrate Caits impending bondage....  err marriage.
> 
> And a HUGE thanks to Angy for letting me tag along with her and G at the parks and dinners. I had and AWESOME time.
> 
> John



It was great to meet you John! Glad you're back safely and enjoyed your time!


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got back last night... What an amazing 5 day trip! I am still trying to recover. Disney vacations are not always relaxing vacations. Saw some great shows and fireworks... got to be THAT GUY at the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor... Wore out Tower of Terror (thanks Angy and G LOL) and met some great new friends from the DIS.
> 
> It was a bitter sweet trip as I am not sure when I will be able to return again.
> 
> A big thanks to Sha for inviting me to Jellyrolls to help celebrate Caits impending bondage....  err marriage.
> 
> And a HUGE thanks to Angy for letting me tag along with her and G at the parks and dinners. I had and AWESOME time.
> 
> John



You are  welcome.....and sorry I didnt take any pics this go around but it was nice to see and be seen by all....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> You are  welcome.....and sorry I didnt take any pics this go around but it was nice to see and be seen by all....



You were there ??????


----------



## Carrieannew

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got back last night... What an amazing 5 day trip! I am still trying to recover. Disney vacations are not always relaxing vacations. Saw some great shows and fireworks... got to be THAT GUY at the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor... Wore out Tower of Terror (thanks Angy and G LOL) and met some great new friends from the DIS.
> 
> It was a bitter sweet trip as I am not sure when I will be able to return again.
> 
> A big thanks to Sha for inviting me to Jellyrolls to help celebrate Caits impending bondage....  err marriage.
> 
> And a HUGE thanks to Angy for letting me tag along with her and G at the parks and dinners. I had and AWESOME time.
> 
> John



Hey John

Thank you so much for driving some of us crazy people around. I had a blast. 
Many memories to be talked about for a long time. 

Great to meet you!!


----------



## Carrieannew

I love dismeets. 

Anyone have anymore coming up? Say this weekend? I am sure there are some locals meeting other semi locals.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> You were there ??????



Nope, it wasnt me, I deny it all....Just ask JohnEric or Carrie or JohnFish...nope, I was so sad that I didnt get to go as there were some really sweet ppl I was looking forward to meeting..I guess that means I will just have to make a trip back to the world in a month or so to make up for it...


----------



## PirateMel

Okay back to work for me today   
Better here than drying off more tools - anyway.

I can be packed in about half an hour if anyone wants to head to the airport    Tomorrow's storm will put me over the edge.

It was nice to meet some new people this trip. TIMMY - still have not met you yet  

The boys had a BLAST - and so did I.  Now I know what I missed out by not having good kids  My cousins are really lucky.

Next adventure ??????


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Okay back to work for me today
> Better here than drying off more tools - anyway.
> 
> I can be packed in about half an hour if anyone wants to head to the airport    Tomorrow's storm will put me over the edge.
> 
> It was nice to meet some new people this trip. TIMMY - still have not met you yet
> 
> The boys had a BLAST - and so did I.  Now I know what I missed out by not having good kids  My cousins are really lucky.
> *
> Next adventure* ??????



..and that is what I find so wonderful about the sweet people I have met on the disboards, some of us have formed life long friendships and I think the next adventure will be waiting for us all just around the corner...(or the turn of the calendar page... )


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> well... the question is have he met other diser  this past trip ??? because if not... well that is why... he got no other choice
> 
> And I to Dad!!!  he is full of spunk!!!  I know I can pull alot of funny stories out of him!!!
> 
> Well everybody think I am really crazy... all the families along the windows about 4 table were laughing at me.. and I kept making those faces.. and low and behold !!  FInally TT noticed me... sheesshhh



Yes Timmy, Dad did meet some others (Angy, G, Carrie, JohnFish, Rebecca and Mel). Sorry everyone, Timmy is Dad's favorite.  I think it was the window faces that did it.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Timmy, Dad did meet some others (Angy, G, Carrie, JohnFish, Rebecca and Mel). Sorry everyone, Timmy is Dad's favorite.  I think it was the window faces that did it.



Oh sure, I should have waited until after you ate lunch to meet him


----------



## Kimmielee

We have about a foot of snow so far, in the last 9 hours.  My drive to work was like playing a video game... dodging stalled and abandoned cars or the ones still spinning in circles... on I-75 no less!!!  Making my way down side roads in a complete white out by navigating between mailboxes!!

It's headed out East... stay safe everyone ... this one is NASTY!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> We have about a foot of snow so far, in the last 9 hours.  My drive to work was like playing a video game... dodging stalled and abandoned cars or the ones still spinning in circles... on I-75 no less!!!  Making my way down side roads in a complete white out by navigating between mailboxes!!
> 
> It's headed out East... stay safe everyone ... this one is NASTY!!!!



Thanks Kimmie!! Early call on the state of emergency here in Boston, but it's giving us time to brace for it. Our annual holiday concert in Back Bay wasn't cancelled tonight (I'm not singing in this one, but I did volunteer to usher). Fortunately I live close enough to walk. I hope most people can travel by subway or train, because this one looks bad.

Glad you're safe! Hang in there everyone


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Timmy, Dad did meet some others (Angy, G, Carrie, JohnFish, Rebecca and Mel). Sorry everyone, Timmy is Dad's favorite.  I think it was the window faces that did it.


----------



## Kimmielee

buena vista said:


> Thanks Kimmie!! Early call on the state of emergency here in Boston, but it's giving us time to brace for it. Our annual holiday concert in Back Bay wasn't cancelled tonight (I'm not singing in this one, but I did volunteer to usher). Fortunately I live close enough to walk. I hope most people can travel by subway or train, because this one looks bad.
> 
> Glad you're safe! Hang in there everyone


 
Thanks!  Good luck with the concert tonight.

Today was supposed to be my son's last day of school and not only were they supposed to have their Christmas Party but Radio Disney was coming to his school to do a special event called Rockin Recess... To say he was bummed was an understatement...   He's a bigger Disney freak than I am!


----------



## tawasdave

Der be a foot of snow on the ground now in Northeast Michigan...and still fallin...with a forcast of 6-8" more on Sunday...

Have I mentioned that I hate winter...


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Der be a foot of snow on the ground now in Northeast Michigan...and still fallin...with a forcast of 6-8" more on Sunday...
> 
> Have I mentioned that I hate winter...


 
That makes two of us my friend.... I hope you don't have any major fires this weekend...    I still say we all pool our funds together and buy a commune in FL somewhere... close enough to go to Disney when we want, but far enough out of Orlando to avoid all the horrible traffic, etc...  

I just need a bedroom for me, one for Noah... and a private bathroom for my bubblebaths... that's not much... right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh pish posh, you all get a foot of snow on regular basis.  We got 10 inches here in Henderson Nevada and it paralized us for an entire day.  It was the wierdest thing and there is still snow on the ground today.  Here are some photos for your laughing pleasure. . .All photos taken in sport mode without flash.  These are taken off my patio.  There are several large trees in this courtyard area.  Hence the patches of no snow.

It had only been snowing for an hour. The snow is falling rather slow and the flakes are getting larger:





This is the same picture an hour later.  The snow is falling so fast and hard that it makes my photo look grainy. 





Another two pictures after 2 hrs of snow fall


----------



## Sha

heading back down to WDW now... and its around 77 degrees. Got delayed leaving as from watching the news. They have confirmed that the remains found last week are that of the missing little Caylee.  

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I think it snowed here to get me ready for moving away from this inferno.  Not sure when but I know its going to happen within the next year.  This was mother nature's way of saying "are you sure?". lol.


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> We have about a foot of snow so far, in the last 9 hours.  My drive to work was like playing a video game... dodging stalled and abandoned cars or the ones still spinning in circles... on I-75 no less!!!  Making my way down side roads in a complete white out by navigating between mailboxes!!
> 
> It's headed out East... stay safe everyone ... this one is NASTY!!!!



$%&*($# Snowing to beat the band here right now - why did I come home.
Expecting a foot of snow here and more on Sunday - Thanks for sending it this way.  

I soooooo want to move.

Stay warm eveyone - and pray that my power does not go out. PLEASE


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> I think it snowed here to get me ready for moving away from this inferno.  Not sure when but I know its going to happen within the next year.  This was mother nature's way of saying "are you sure?". lol.



Sorry but that is pretty cool to see in your neck of the woods.  Hasn't snowed in Vegas since 1979 - wow!
The world in falling apart me thinks


----------



## libertybell7

So...Um...Are you sure...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> So...Um...Are you sure...



uh yeah. . .lol.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> uh yeah. . .lol.



OK, Just checking... 

Wanna trade locations?


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> OK, Just checking...
> 
> Wanna trade locations?



Sure, Jill wanna come this way with the Kids?


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Sure, Jill wanna come this way with the Kids?



I should have seen that one coming...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I should have seen that one coming...



Uh Oh, you wanted me to go with the kids? and the dogs? and the . . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh Oh, you wanted me to go with the kids? and the dogs? and the . . .



We just want warm and no snow...(that fairy dust you got we could handle)


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> We just want warm and no snow...(that fairy dust you got we could handle)



See, that is what I meant.  You and jill want the warm, you want me to take the kids and the dogs and cats and the snow. . .I get it. . .lol.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> See, that is what I meant.  You and jill want the warm, you want me to take the kids and the dogs and cats and the snow. . .I get it. . .lol.




Nope...They all want warm too...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Nope...They all want warm too...



Awe see, and I thought you and Jill might have wanted to run away from home. . .lol, my bad.


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> $%&*($# Snowing to beat the band here right now - why did I come home.
> Expecting a foot of snow here and more on Sunday - Thanks for sending it this way.
> 
> I soooooo want to move.
> 
> Stay warm eveyone - and pray that my power does not go out. PLEASE


 
I promise I didn't send it your way... I was blowing it more toward Canada...


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh pish posh, you all get a foot of snow on regular basis.  We got 10 inches here in Henderson Nevada and it paralized us for an entire day.  It was the wierdest thing and there is still snow on the ground today.  Here are some photos for your laughing pleasure. . .All photos taken in sport mode without flash.  These are taken off my patio.  There are several large trees in this courtyard area.  Hence the patches of no snow.
> 
> It had only been snowing for an hour. The snow is falling rather slow and the flakes are getting larger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same picture an hour later.  The snow is falling so fast and hard that it makes my photo look grainy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another two pictures after 2 hrs of snow fall



Um based on these pictures I am thinkin that Darcy has a little problem with the concept of 10"...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um based on these pictures I am thinkin that Darcy has a little problem with the concept of 10"...



I am NOT going to make the comment you think I will make here Randy, but what did I tell you about all the fibs you have been telling here lately....In the wintertime all those "baby jesus tears" translate to SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! and please keep your snow and ice up North as I do NOT want it here...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Um based on these pictures I am thinkin that Darcy has a little problem with the concept of 10"...



Alright smartypants, if you read the comments you will see this is the first two hours of snowing.  I then went to work.  LOL. . .


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Oh sure, I should have waited until after you ate lunch to meet him



Yea Mel..our timing was just off this trip. You coming our of Tusker's House as we were going in.  Had what a total of 2 minutes to talk.


----------



## dismem98

tawasdave said:


> Um based on these pictures I am thinkin that Darcy has a little problem with the concept of 10"...





Poor Darcy....

She's been brain washed by men over the years
showing her how big an inch is...


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> $%&*($# Snowing to beat the band here right now - why did I come home.
> Expecting a foot of snow here and more on Sunday - Thanks for sending it this way.
> 
> I soooooo want to move.
> 
> Stay warm eveyone - and pray that my power does not go out. PLEASE



Thanks Mel! I will definitely stay warm  

Hope you all have a great weekend... or best as possible. I heard from some guests standing near me that Logan airport was shut down and 6 inches of snow so far. Hopefully you all will not lose power. My camera card is almost done downloading. 

Cait... they missed you last night at JRs!!! LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Poor Darcy....
> 
> She's been brain washed by men over the years
> showing her how big an inch is...




    I love you Patty


----------



## dismem98

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I love you Patty





Back at you girl...

All in fun Darcy


----------



## Kimmielee

My Christmas present to myself was to take $100 and enjoy losing it at the casino in Windsor tonight... well... I kept my $100 and won $500!!   I won my $100 back on the first $20.    Then I put that money away.  Then I won another $100 so I felt pretty good... then I hit the jackpot of $400 on a progressive slot machine.    We had been there about 2 hours by then.

My friend insisted that we leave... and I said "really"??  I guess it's good to leave when you are ahead...  

I'm sure it's not much for those that gamble in Vegas but I was pretty excited!!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> My Christmas present to myself was to take $100 and enjoy losing it at the casino in Windsor tonight... well... I kept my $100 and won $500!!   I won my $100 back on the first $20.    Then I put that money away.  Then I won another $100 so I felt pretty good... then I hit the jackpot of $400 on a progressive slot machine.    We had been there about 2 hours by then.
> 
> My friend insisted that we leave... and I said "really"??  I guess it's good to leave when you are ahead...
> 
> I'm sure it's not much for those that gamble in Vegas but I was pretty excited!!



Congrats...

I won at a Casino too today..I had to go to Petosky...I waved as I went by the casino...I consider that a win...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> My Christmas present to myself was to take $100 and enjoy losing it at the casino in Windsor tonight... well... I kept my $100 and won $500!!   I won my $100 back on the first $20.    Then I put that money away.  Then I won another $100 so I felt pretty good... then I hit the jackpot of $400 on a progressive slot machine.    We had been there about 2 hours by then.
> 
> My friend insisted that we leave... and I said "really"??  I guess it's good to leave when you are ahead...
> 
> I'm sure it's not much for those that gamble in Vegas but I was pretty excited!!



Very nice Miss Kim....pretty good return on that present to yourself


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> My Christmas present to myself was to take $100 and enjoy losing it at the casino in Windsor tonight... well... I kept my $100 and won $500!!   I won my $100 back on the first $20.    Then I put that money away.  Then I won another $100 so I felt pretty good... then I hit the jackpot of $400 on a progressive slot machine.    We had been there about 2 hours by then.
> 
> My friend insisted that we leave... and I said "really"??  I guess it's good to leave when you are ahead...
> 
> I'm sure it's not much for those that gamble in Vegas but I was pretty excited!!




Again it may not be the Vegas way, but it would be my way... expect to lose a small amount and leave when you win!!!  

Mind you it was Cdn $$ (which would be OK for me  )

Oh and by the way Miss Kimmie, where was my phone call???


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Back at you girl...
> 
> All in fun Darcy



Oh hun, I totally am laughing my *** off.  I thought it was hysterical.


----------



## JDUCKY

Crazy thread!

Anyone catching the Modern Marvels show on The History Channel?  It's about the history of Disneyworld (and I guess Disneyland, too?)  I'm DVRing the replay at midnight.


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Crazy thread!
> 
> Anyone catching the Modern Marvels show on The History Channel?  It's about the history of Disneyworld (and I guess Disneyland, too?)  I'm DVRing the replay at midnight.



watching it right now, just happened to be watching the crazy 70's thing that was on right before it and the Disney one started.


----------



## Sha

Back from a pleasant weekend at WDW. The crowd was a little heavier, especially on Saturday at MK. Even the CMs said that it was the largest crowd they had seen in a few weeks. 

Think I saw one of new guys that lives nearby at Wolfgang Puck today....


----------



## Sha

JDUCKY said:


> Crazy thread!
> 
> Anyone catching the Modern Marvels show on The History Channel?  It's about the history of Disneyworld (and I guess Disneyland, too?)  I'm DVRing the replay at midnight.





sand2270 said:


> watching it right now, just happened to be watching the crazy 70's thing that was on right before it and the Disney one started.



missing it but I did find "Candleshoe" on one of the channels


----------



## JDUCKY

Sha said:


> missing it but I did find "Candleshoe" on one of the channels



Turner Classic Movies.  Figures...don't have that channel as part of my subscription.  Oh well, I'm watching The Three Amigos.

"Great!  You just killed the invisible swordsman!"


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Again it may not be the Vegas way, but it would be my way... expect to lose a small amount and leave when you win!!!
> 
> Mind you it was Cdn $$ (which would be OK for me  )
> 
> Oh and by the way Miss Kimmie, where was my phone call???



Wait, you are expecting a call from Kimmie, talking about Vegas and I get NOTHING?  Oh, you are so in trouble mister. . .lol. (teasing here)


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Again it may not be the Vegas way, but it would be my way... expect to lose a small amount and leave when you win!!!
> 
> Mind you it was Cdn $$ (which would be OK for me  )
> 
> Oh and by the way Miss Kimmie, where was my phone call???


 
Aren't you still 4 hours away from Windsor or did I miss a move???  I did however, pull a bonehead move and didn't take my birth certificate!!  The nice gentleman on the Cdn side said... "well, if we get you over here, we keep you... "  He was sweet.   The NOT so nice American threatened to deport me unless someone came to border with my birth certificate... scared the crap out of me...  then he smiled and said... "don't do it again".


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Turner Classic Movies.  Figures...don't have that channel as part of my subscription.  Oh well, I'm watching The Three Amigos.
> 
> "Great!  You just killed the invisible swordsman!"



I just saw you are going to DisneyLAND for the first time ever in April.  I am the official greeter and tour guide for the singles thread.  Need Info?, need to know how to maximize fastpass?, need to know when to leave a line and move on?  I am your girl.  20 years as a passholder and many years living 20 minutes from the original.  gotta love experience. . .roflmao.


----------



## Kimmielee

JDUCKY said:


> Crazy thread!
> 
> Anyone catching the Modern Marvels show on The History Channel? It's about the history of Disneyworld (and I guess Disneyland, too?) I'm DVRing the replay at midnight.


 
Thanks for the heads up... I'll DVR it too!  I haven't watched a commercial in MONTHS!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Turner Classic Movies.  Figures...don't have that channel as part of my subscription.  Oh well, I'm watching The Three Amigos.
> 
> "Great!  You just killed the invisible swordsman!"



now I have My Little Buttercup stuck in my head. LOL


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> Back from a pleasant weekend at WDW. The crowd was a little heavier, especially on Saturday at MK. Even the CMs said that it was the largest crowd they had seen in a few weeks.
> 
> *Think I saw one of new guys that lives nearby at Wolfgang Puck today....*



And which new guy would that be?


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Turner Classic Movies.  Figures...don't have that channel as part of my subscription.  Oh well, I'm watching The Three Amigos.
> 
> "Great!  You just killed the invisible swordsman!"



I cannot believe you don't have Turner Classic. . .you are so screwed. . .


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> I cannot believe you don't have Turner Classic. . .you are so screwed. . .



Tell me about it!


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Tell me about it!



Mr.Turner does not have Turner Classic.


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> And which new guy would that be?



So I did see you there. And do I say what I saw????


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> And which new guy would that be?



Hope you had a fun time. It is always nice to meet up with new disers isnt it


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone interested in starting a thread to get interest in  May meet again this year? Maybe first or second weekend. Not sure which one mothers day falls on I know we worked around that last year. Let me know. 

Thats when I plan to go.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone interested in starting a thread to get interest in  May meet again this year? Maybe first or second weekend. Not sure which one mothers day falls on I know we worked around that last year. Let me know.
> 
> Thats when I plan to go.


Mothers Day is May 10th this year...just FYI


----------



## nurse.darcy

May was fun.  It would be good to get in one last meet before my pass expires. . .lol.  Though of course I am probably going to renew anyway cause I just can't seem to stay away. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

JohnEric said:


> And which new guy would that be?



and did you bring a cousin????  



JDUCKY said:


> Tell me about it!



how about you do you have a cousin??


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Mothers Day is May 10th this year...just FYI





nurse.darcy said:


> May was fun.  It would be good to get in one last meet before my pass expires. . .lol.  Though of course I am probably going to renew anyway cause I just can't seem to stay away. . .



So that leaves the weekend before or the one after. What do people think? 

I know mine expires Feb but I am pretty sure it will be renewed at some point before may

I thought the weather was good and the crowds were low for may.


----------



## Carrieannew

What about Memorial Day weekend??


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> So that leaves the weekend before or the one after. What do people think?
> 
> I know mine expires Feb but I am pretty sure it will be renewed at some point before may
> 
> I thought the weather was good and the crowds were low for may.



I would love to attend...no promises at this point..so either weekend works as far as I know now....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I would love to attend...no promises at this point..so either weekend works as far as I know now....



No you must promise me right now and never ever ever break it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> What about Memorial Day weekend??





Carrieannew said:


> No you must promise me right now and never ever ever break it



I would prefer not to do Memorial day...1 it will be much busier...2 I believe its a large travel day and airfares will be more...

Ok, I promise to make no promises..how's dat?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I would prefer not to do Memorial day...1 it will be much busier...2 I believe its a large travel day and airfares will be more...
> 
> Ok, I promise to make no promises..how's dat?



I am with you on that actually. I do not want to do memorial weekend for many weekends. 

So that leaves us with the first weekend in May or the third weekend. My vote is for third.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am with you on that actually. I do not want to do memorial weekend for many weekends.
> 
> So that leaves us with the first weekend in May or the third weekend. My vote is for third.



 If Marie is back with her mother I may just celebrate my birthday the whole month of May and stay at the condo in Myrtle Beach so I can do Disney every weekend  Sounds like a great birthday present to me


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> If Marie is back with her mother I may just celebrate my birthday the whole month of May and stay at the condo in Myrtle Beach so I can do Disney every weekend  Sounds like a great birthday present to me




What weekend should I be there?....lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What weekend should I be there?....lol



False hopes of Mom and Dad getting back together only mess with the childs head


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> What weekend should I be there?....lol





Carrieannew said:


> False hopes of Mom and Dad getting back together only mess with the childs head



How about the first weekend Randy....or if you want to hang out with G it would have to be Memorial Day, the other weekends I am leaving him at home


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> How about the first weekend Randy....or if you want to hang out with G it would have to be Memorial Day, the other weekends I am leaving him at home



Someone should post a poll. Thats all you Angy

Still vote for third weekend.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> How about the first weekend Randy....or if you want to hang out with G it would have to be Memorial Day, the other weekends I am leaving him at home



I have never been to Myrtle...would you show me a good time?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I have never been to Myrtle...would you show me a good time?



Bring your girlfriend and I will show you both around, there is plenty of fun things to do at Myrtle Beach


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Someone should post a poll. Thats all you Angy
> 
> Still vote for third weekend.



I wasnt making a vote Carrie,  this was your suggestion for a meet and this was not me making a vote for whatever day..I am going every weekend so it wont matter to me


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I wasnt making a vote Carrie, this is your plan ..I am going every weekend so it wont matter to me



Oh jesus here we go again on my plan

I was asking if there was interest. I do not plan. I do not coordinate.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh jesus here we go again on my plan
> 
> I was asking if there was interest. I do not plan. I do not coordinate.



 and I just answered a question from Randy, when he asked what weekend he should be there...it was just a simple answer to a simple question not directed at anyone but Randy


----------



## JDUCKY

ANTSS2001 said:


> how about you do you have a cousin??



I have dozens of cousins!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh jesus here we go again on my plan
> 
> I was asking if there was interest. I do not plan. I do not coordinate.



I heard that Carrie was the planner extraordiniar...oh wait that was pool chair user extraordiniar...my mistake....sorry


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> So I did see you there. And do I say what I saw????



Guess it really is a small World after all.   

If what you saw was "some people who love Disney enjoying Downtown together," then by all means, feel free to say.  If, on the other hand, you saw me with spinach between my teeth, or something equally embarrassing, then I'd prefer to keep that quiet.   

If you should see me there in the future, please feel free to come over and say "hello", regardless of the circumstances.  It's always good to see another DISer.   



acm563 said:


> Hope you had a fun time. It is always nice to meet up with new disers isnt it



Definitely!  Been there solo so many times that it never occurred to me that others were going solo, too!


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> Guess it really is a small World after all.
> 
> If what you saw was "some people who love Disney enjoying Downtown together," then by all means, feel free to say.  If, on the other hand, you saw me with spinach between my teeth, or something equally embarrassing, then I'd prefer to keep that quiet.
> 
> If you should see me there in the future, please feel free to come over and say "hello", regardless of the circumstances.  It's always good to see another DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely!  Been there solo so many times that it never occurred to me that others were going solo, too!



and that is the joy of this board, bringing people together who love Disney


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Guess it really is a small World after all.
> 
> If what you saw was "some people who love Disney enjoying Downtown together," then by all means, feel free to say.  If, on the other hand, you saw me with spinach between my teeth, or something equally embarrassing, then I'd prefer to keep that quiet.
> 
> If you should see me there in the future, please feel free to come over and say "hello", regardless of the circumstances.  It's always good to see another DISer.



I wasnt sure if it was spinach or not  

Thank you for letting me know for next time. I would not assume I could just walk up as others (in general, not someone from this board) are more bolder than I. Tact prevents me and I wasnt 100% sure it was you or not, having seen you for a short time at JRs.  

It looked like all were having a good time. It was a wonderful day.


----------



## CastleCreations

Sha said:


> I wasnt sure if it was spinach or not
> 
> Thank you for letting me know for next time. I would not assume I could just walk up as others (in general, not someone from this board) are more bolder than I. Tact prevents me and I wasnt 100% sure it was you or not, having seen you for a short time at JRs.
> 
> It looked like all were having a good time. It was a wonderful day.




Did you also happen to see the infamous Downtown Disney Glass licker...he was there working overtime...


----------



## Sha

CastleCreations said:


> Did you also happen to see the infamous Downtown Disney Glass licker...he was there working overtime...



I averted my eyes from that


----------



## PirateMel

CastleCreations said:


> Did you also happen to see the infamous Downtown Disney Glass licker...he was there working overtime...



Dare I ask????


----------



## CastleCreations

Sha said:


> I averted my eyes from that



Oh gosh girl..you missed it...in between the licking...he was stuffing his face full of spaghetti... of course John had the better view.


----------



## CastleCreations

You know..I was thinking...I never formerly introduced myself to the board...silly me..
My name is Elisa...I'm 32 and live in Central Florida. I'm a Disney-nut! I have 2 little girls ages 7 and 5. They love Disney too. I'm a nurse and clothing designer..I love both jobs, although nursing is my passion. I grew up in Joisey, so I love all things Italian..Just kidding. 
That's about it. 
I love meeting new people and I'm at Disney about once a month...Don't forget to include me in your Dismeets....and I may just create one of my own...I have big ideas you know...LOL
Bye all...look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Sha

CastleCreations said:


> Oh gosh girl..you missed it...in between the licking...he was stuffing his face full of spaghetti... of course John had the better view.



He was about 5+/- yrs old??? my mom had a better view and was amused at his struggle with the spaghetti.


Hi Elisa... welcome to the medical persons and friends thread


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone interested in starting a thread to get interest in  May meet again this year? Maybe first or second weekend. Not sure which one mothers day falls on I know we worked around that last year. Let me know.
> 
> Thats when I plan to go.



My daughter and I will be there May 29th-June 8th.


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> *He was about 5+/- yrs old??? my mom had a better view and was amused at his struggle with the spaghetti.*
> 
> 
> Hi Elisa... welcome to the medical persons and friends thread



Yep, that was him!  He evidently felt that the best chaser for delicious Italian food was a little Windex.  I suppose that not many of us have the opportunity to make our mark on Disney, but he was certainly doing his best.  One cannot help but imagine the trouble into which he would have gotten had he been at Willy Wonka's!

And, on the subject of Wolfgang Puck:

...as I am an honest Puck,
If we have unearned luck
Now to 'scape the serpent's tongue,
We will make amends ere long;
Else the Puck a liar call;
So, good night unto you all.
Give me your hands, if we be friends,
And Robin shall restore amends.​
Okay, so it's a different Puck.  Nevertheless a good quote, and a good night unto you all.


----------



## ANTSS2001

JohnEric said:


> Yep, that was him!  He evidently felt that the best chaser for delicious Italian food was a little Windex.  I suppose that not many of us have the opportunity to make our mark on Disney, but he was certainly doing his best.  One cannot help but imagine the trouble into which he would have gotten had he been at Willy Wonka's!
> 
> And, on the subject of Wolfgang Puck:
> 
> ...as I am an honest Puck,
> If we have unearned luck
> Now to 'scape the serpent's tongue,
> We will make amends ere long;
> Else the Puck a liar call;
> So, good night unto you all.
> Give me your hands, if we be friends,
> And Robin shall restore amends.​
> Okay, so it's a different Puck.  Nevertheless a good quote, and a good night unto you all.


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday to me...happy birthday to me.  Somehow I ended up out with 3 of my brothers friends...a little weird...but they bought me birthday drinks so I not complaining too loudly.  It's almost 3am so time to hit the sack I think .


----------



## Kimmielee

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday to me...happy birthday to me. Somehow I ended up out with 3 of my brothers friends...a little weird...but they bought me birthday drinks so I not complaining too loudly. It's almost 3am so time to hit the sack I think .


 
 Sounds like you had a good start to your birthday!


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday to me...happy birthday to me.  Somehow I ended up out with 3 of my brothers friends...a little weird...but they bought me birthday drinks so I not complaining too loudly.  It's almost 3am so time to hit the sack I think .



Well Happy Birthday!


----------



## acm563

Good morning JDucky...Here's hoping you have a wonderful day


----------



## acm563

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!*


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Sands! hope it is a great one


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMY!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Hey Amy!  Happy Birthday! Have yourself an Old Monkey Shine!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday to me...happy birthday to me.  Somehow I ended up out with 3 of my brothers friends...a little weird...but they bought me birthday drinks so I not complaining too loudly.  It's almost 3am so time to hit the sack I think .



Happy Birthday


----------



## acm563

I am praying that this 66" watermain break in MD/DC area is not affecting Teresa or Mark in any way..... Looks like a major flood the water is gushing out so swiftly....


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> I am praying that this 66" watermain break in MD/DC area is not affecting Teresa or Mark in any way..... Looks like a major flood the water is gushing out so swiftly....


 
I stopped to get coffee on the way to work and CNN was on ... I was mesmerized.  What a horrible thing!  All those people trapped in their cars with a 4 foot wall of water gushing toward them!    Prayers for all those involved, including the brave rescuers that are putting their lives on the line to save them!!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> I stopped to get coffee on the way to work and CNN was on ... I was mesmerized.  What a horrible thing!  All those people trapped in their cars with a 4 foot wall of water gushing toward them!    Prayers for all those involved, including the brave rescuers that are putting their lives on the line to save them!!



Hi Kimmie  yes, it was pretty awful from the pictures I have been seeing...

I hope that you and your son have a wonderful and blessed Christmas!


----------



## sand2270

Kimmielee said:


> Sounds like you had a good start to your birthday!





JDUCKY said:


> Well Happy Birthday!





acm563 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!*





Sha said:


> Happy Birthday Sands! hope it is a great one





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMY!!!!





ahoff said:


> Hey Amy!  Happy Birthday! Have yourself an Old Monkey Shine!





PirateMel said:


> Happy Birthday



Thank you everyone, it was yesteday the 22nd.  Let's just say I am recovering today


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> Thank you everyone, it was yesteday the 22nd.  Let's just say I am recovering today



Well how about a belated Happy Birthday then...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Well how about a belated Happy Birthday then...




Thanks Shawn


----------



## ttester9612

Belated Birthday Amy.....


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> Hi Kimmie  yes, it was pretty awful from the pictures I have been seeing...
> 
> I hope that you and your son have a wonderful and blessed Christmas!


 
Thanks so much Angy!!  The same to you and G.  I'm DYING to tell Noah about his surprise trip in June... once I get past Christmas I won't be so tempted.

By the way... SPIRIT (for those that can use them) is having a buy one get one free sale... 

*Follow these steps, and FLY TODAY!*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. You *MUST REGISTER* for this offer using your e-mail address and FREE SPIRIT number between *1:00 PM ET on 12/22/2008 and 11:59 PM ET on 12/24/2008. 
*
2. Buy a new ticket on spiritair.com com between 1:00 PM ET on 12/22/2008 and 11:59 PM ET on 12/24/2008 for departing and return travel from 1/5/2009 through 6/17/2008 to or from any cities available on spiritair.com. 

3. You *MUST* include your FREE SPIRIT number on your reservation when booking your flight on spiritair.com. Click here for more details about how to add your FREE SPIRIT number to your reservation.

4. On or about 7/15/2009, for those who qualify for the promotion, Spirit will e-mail a voucher in the amount of the ticket purchased, less any taxes and fees, to the registered e-mail address on your FREE SPIRIT account. Other restrictions apply. Please see the offer Terms & Conditions for complete details.[/FONT]

Hope someone can take advantage of it...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Belated Birthday Amy.....



Thanks Teresa. 

It was a nice day.  My daughter and I had breakfast with my mom and saw The Tale Of Despereaux.  I read that it got called a Ratatouille rip off.  I actually thought it was a sweet movie, there were some small similarities...but it was a kind of a quiet, sweet kids movie with a good message I thought.  Kind of reminded me of old Disney animation movies like Lady and the Tramp, etc. it was a little more low key.  And my daughter liked it...it wasn't as in your face as some kids movies are now but she enjoyed it.

Later I went out with my best friend and than my brothers friends showed up.  It was a late night...been paying for it all day LOL.

I hope everyone has a great holiday!!!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Thanks so much Angy!!  The same to you and G.  *I'm DYING to tell Noah about his surprise trip* in June... once I get past Christmas I won't be so tempted.


 
lol...It will be the toughest 6 months of your life   The first time i took G to WDW was as a surprise for his 17th birthday....I didnt make it to the surprise part  

As for Spirit, I would have to go to DC for that and I just hate the traffic too much...but they have been having some great deals...


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> Thank you everyone, it was yesteday the 22nd.  Let's just say I am recovering today



Happy Day After Your Birthday Amy!


----------



## Sha

My Chirstmas wish to each and all, is that you have a wonderful Christmas. That you find the peace, love, magic and joy under your tree and may it fill your home through the coming year. That as you celebrate with family or friends, that you remember those close to your heart who are not with you, for whatever reason, with a smile.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> My Chirstmas wish to each and all, is that you have a wonderful Christmas. That you find the peace, love, magic and joy under your tree and may it fill your home through the coming year. That as you celebrate with family or friends, that you remember those close to your heart who are not with you, for whatever reason, with a smile.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!



Well said Sha! 

Cleo and I want to wish each of you a very Merry Christmas. May the blessings of this special time of year be with you and your loved ones today and always.


----------



## ttester9612

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

May you day be merry and bright and all your Christmas wishes come true.  

I know I'm a day early but I might not get a chance to say it tomorrow.  It's going to be a very busy day for me.


----------



## ahoff

An hour left at work today, and I do not expect to be on a computer tomorrow.  So, Merry Christmas to everyone!  Hope evryone's day is wonderful.

Augie


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> An hour left at work today, and I do not expect to be on a computer tomorrow.  So, Merry Christmas to everyone!  Hope evryone's day is wonderful.
> 
> Augie



Short day, Augie, why did you even bother to come into work... 

I don't get to leave until 2:30pm.....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> Well said Sha!
> 
> Cleo and I want to wish each of you a very Merry Christmas. May the blessings of this special time of year be with you and your loved ones today and always.



Awe...you beat me to it...
Merry Christmas, Dis Friends...


----------



## Kimmielee

"She will give birth to a son, and you are to give him the name Jesus, because he will save his people from their sins" (Matthew 1:21)







Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! My Christmas goal is to make sure Noah remembers that Christmas isn't just about Santa and presents. Without the birth of Jesus - this would just be another "day". 

My Christmas Wish... is to find a tall, sexy, disney loving guy in my stocking... Hmmmm... perhaps this year???


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Short day, Augie, why did you even bother to come into work...
> 
> I don't get to leave until 2:30pm.....



I was blessed for our offices to close at noon 



Kimmielee said:


> "She will give birth to a son, and you are to give him the name Jesus, because he will save his people from their sins" (Matthew 1:21)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! *My Christmas goal is to make sure Noah remembers that Christmas isn't just about Santa and presents. Without the birth of Jesus - this would just be another "day". **
> *
> My Christmas Wish... is to find a tall, sexy, disney loving guy in my stocking... Hmmmm... perhaps this year???



Thank you for that reminder Kimmielee, and no truer words have ever been spoken. My favorite part of my December Disney vacations is the joy of the candlelight processional and hearing the story of Christs birth, may we never forget the joy of the reason for the season...

..and as for your Christmas Wish....    and may the reason for the season bring to your life the one that he knows is best to fulfill all of your Christmas Wishes!!!! (and while he is at it if he doesnt mind , I wouldnt mind a tall, sexy something in my Christmas stocking either...lolrof)


----------



## ttester9612

I'm bored..  ...  just counting the hours until I can go home.....you can tell it's the holidays even the threads are slow.....


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> Happy Day After Your Birthday Amy!



Thanks Duckie!!

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm bored..  ...  just counting the hours until I can go home.....you can tell it's the holidays even the threads are slow.....



I have been busy all morning, since everyone is coming to my house for Christmas Eve dinner, its just too much of a hassle to cook on Christmas Day with everything that goes on in my world so I had told them last year I was starting a new tradition, dinner the night before and then tomorrow I will make a breakfast casserole and they can have fingerfoods the rest of the day. Tomorrow evening I am going off alone as I am in huge need of some solitude I think and that is my present to myself...All the gifts are bought, but as usual very few are wrapped so tonight will be whirlwind of that, I realized I forgot a few finishing touches for tonights dinner so I am off to the store in a few minutes for that...
Have a wonderful remainder of your day Teresa...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm bored..  ...  just counting the hours until I can go home.....you can tell it's the holidays even the threads are slow.....



Well, you can continue to play with Mr. Potato Head.............


----------



## Johnfish

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Well, you can continue to play with Mr. Potato Head.............



I was doing that,  but I'm bored with it now.....


----------



## CastleCreations

PLEEEEESSSSEEEE tell me to get off the computer and wrap some presents...


----------



## Sha

CastleCreations said:


> PLEEEEESSSSEEEE tell me to get off the computer and wrap some presents...



Can you wrap some presents for me too???


----------



## CastleCreations

Sha said:


> Can you wrap some presents for me too???



I just finished wrapping...thank goodness. Now the cooking begins...I'm not sure why we have to have a spread on Christmas eve AND Christmas...I wonder if my guests will eat some poptarts instead...LOL


----------



## Kimmielee

It's been a non-stop day for me... Up at 6:30, worked from home 7:00 to 10:45 (had to put in 3.75 hours)... then Noah had 2 friends over (due to their parents working).  My Brother put up my new 42 inch LCD TV so it's all ready for Noah's Wii that Santa will deliver... he just left.  We had to build the stand for the TV to sit on... oh my gosh... *EASY TO ASSEMBLE my donkey butt!!!  *

I finished wrapping Noah's presents from me... and now I'm making spaghetti and meatballs for my girlfriend and her daughter who will be spending the evening with us.  We also have to make a birthday cake for Jesus and cookies for Santa... OH MY GOSH... I love every minute of it... well, except for the EASY TO ASSEMBLE tv stand...


----------



## Sha

CastleCreations said:


> I just finished wrapping...thank goodness. Now the cooking begins...I'm not sure why we have to have a spread on Christmas eve AND Christmas...I wonder if my guests will eat some poptarts instead...LOL



LOL, I havent wrapped anything yet! but there are always gift bags (easy way out). I am cooking stew and will light the Luminaries soon  

I got my tree up and decorated today (used the smaller 4.5 ft one that we called Georges tree) and just found the time for our Christmas Eve service at 11pm. Except for the warm weather, I do believe I feel Christmas is truly in the air around here. There is one tradition we didnt do this year at all though, but its okay.


----------



## PirateMel

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to all my Dis Friends

Just finally finished shopping,  and wrapped all that I bought.


----------



## Sha

did you get the thing done for your mom???


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, thank you for the christmas card.  Finally checked the mail today.  Beautiful.  Have a wonderful Christmas.

To all my wonderful Disfriends

*HAVE A BEAUTIFUL AND BLESSED CHRISTMAS*


----------



## Sha

Merry Christmas!!!


Here is a little trivia for you... did you know that Christmas was BANNED in Mass.??? It started with the Pilgrams


----------



## katydidbug1

*Merry Christmas​*
Waiting on my parents to get up.  I was informed that Santa wouldn't come until the AM...LOL  I guess its a good thing for me that I know that Santa isn't a morning person, so here I sit in the livingroom, enjoying a cup of coffee and watching a Christmas gift from my Honey with my Step-Brother.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> *Merry Christmas​*
> Waiting on my parents to get up.  I was informed that Santa wouldn't come until the AM...LOL  I guess its a good thing for me that I know that Santa isn't a morning person, so here I sit in the livingroom, enjoying a cup of coffee and *watching* a Christmas gift from my Honey with my Step-Brother.



is it moving?? doing tricks???


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> is it moving?? doing tricks???



ummm Sorta....its the 5th season on NCIS...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm Sorta....its the 5th season on NCIS...lol



You omitted that you had opened it already LOL


----------



## Disneyfan63

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Today I opened my gifts, and my friend Pam has given me the most unique gift I have ever received.  The gift is from Avon.

It is a battery-operated, heated ice cream scoop.

Kimmielee:  Anything labeled "easy to assemble" is that for only the manufacturer.  I think it's an unwritten cosmic law.

Jim


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> You omitted that you had opened it already LOL



Well seeing as I already knew what it was, and I ordered it along with his daughter's gifts and had it shipped to my Mom's there wasn't much of a surprise there...LOL


----------



## GoofyDude

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## sand2270

Here is my Christmas story...this year Santa was bringing my daughter a new bike.  Well Santa had to deliver the bike to my mom's and we had to put it together.  My brother's friend Ryan put the bike together so I called my brother yesterday and asked him what I should get Ryan for putting the bike together for me...and I did this in front of my daughter!!!  Can you say stupid mommy!!

She gave me a weird look and once I realized what I did I started crying.  My daughter came over, hugged me, patted my back, tried to hold back the big grin on her face and said "it's ok mommy I don't know what it looks like".  

So I explained that Santa delivered it early because he needed our help putting it together.  She was still so excited once she actually saw it.  Eesh...not sure how much longer I can keep up the charade .


----------



## sand2270

Disneyfan63 said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> Today I opened my gifts, and my friend Pam has given me the most unique gift I have ever received.  The gift is from Avon.
> 
> It is a battery-operated, heated ice cream scoop.
> 
> Kimmielee:  Anything labeled "easy to assemble" is that for only the manufacturer.  I think it's an unwritten cosmic law.
> 
> Jim




Didn't Mr. Cosby get one of those one year on his birthday on the Cosby Show?? LOL


----------



## Sha

Jenroc called this morning and wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!! We should see her again on here before the new year!!


----------



## Kimmielee

sand2270 said:


> Here is my Christmas story...this year Santa was bringing my daughter a new bike. Well Santa had to deliver the bike to my mom's and we had to put it together. My brother's friend Ryan put the bike together so I called my brother yesterday and asked him what I should get Ryan for putting the bike together for me...and I did this in front of my daughter!!! Can you say stupid mommy!!
> 
> She gave me a weird look and once I realized what I did I started crying. My daughter came over, hugged me, patted my back, tried to hold back the big grin on her face and said "it's ok mommy I don't know what it looks like".
> 
> So I explained that Santa delivered it early because he needed our help putting it together. She was still so excited once she actually saw it. Eesh...not sure how much longer I can keep up the charade .


 
Don't feel bad, I did almost the same thing when we got the new TV put up yesterday... saying that we HAD to have it up for Christmas morning.  Noah said... "why?"... I said... ummmmm....so we can see the Disney Parade!!!  

I think he CHOOSES to believe.  He's got too many friends with older siblings that have tried to spoil it.   

Last night, watching him high tail it to bed once Santa hit Canada on Norad... oh my... it was awesome.  

It was absolutely a great morning.  NOTHING beat the excitement of knowing that he got Wii from Santa.  This thing is awesome!!  

Off to make Chicken and Dumplings, Cornbread dressing, mashed potatoes and corn for dinner...   Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning, I am glad to see that everyone had a good Christmas.
Mine went well, too. It was nice seeing the kid's faces when they got the presents they wanted, and it was great being with family and taking time to enjoy one anothers company.


----------



## acm563

Good  Morning  I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas ! For me it is back to work today   Looking forward to the weekend, for today it is only going to be 50* and raining but tomorrow it will be 67 and Sunday 71*!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone!  Back to work for me also, but it looks to be a slow day here.  Christmas was very nice, the kids were over, I made a tray of lasagna, and everyone was happy with their gifts.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Augie-
I made lasagna yesterday for my Christmas meal, too. I thought I was strange for making that instead of ham, but now I have heard of three families making lasagna yesterday, maybe its a new tradition?


----------



## ahoff

Well, it is a tradition for me, have been doing it for several years now.  I am a big fan of Italian cooking, so why not?  Actually, I made two trays, as my daughter is a vegetarian.  So I know what is for dinner tonight also!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Augie-
> I made lasagna yesterday for my Christmas meal, too. I thought I was strange for making that instead of ham, but now I have heard of three families making lasagna yesterday, maybe its a new tradition?





ahoff said:


> Well, it is a tradition for me, have been doing it for several years now.  I am a big fan of Italian cooking, so why not?  Actually, I made two trays, as my daughter is a vegetarian.  So I know what is for dinner tonight also!



Not strange at all  Although I didnt cook this year that is what I typically make for Christmas dinner and so do a lot of my friends.. This year I did the typical ham for Christmas eve dinner and will be taking the leftovers to Mom as I am not a fan of ham... Glad to know there are others who do the lasagna thing


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I made 3 pans of lasagna. I made one large meat one and I had a few vegetarians too, so I made a smaller veggie one. Then there was still so much left over that I made an extra pan of it to freeze for a lazy weekend.
Like you Augie, I will be eating it for the next few days...


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Everyone

Hope all had an awesome Christmas. 

Mine was better than I could have asked for. Christmas eve we had a party with family in our new home as well as Christmas Day in our new home. 

The first thing I opened was a letter from my brother and his wife... telling me they were going to renew my AP for me this year. I was speachless. Which anyone who knows me will know thats not often hehe. 

Kayla does not believe in Santa anymore as I think once they do reach a certain age they are scared not to for fear of not getting presents or they dont want to disappoint there parents hehe. Which is all sweet. I miss those days of waiting till she got to sleep and sneaking. But I have to say it was nice to not have to do all that and just enjoy some more eggnog.. I might have had more than my share.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrie- I understand about kids getting older and not believing anymore. My daughter is 16 and hasn't believed in awhile, but on Christmas eve when I was getting gifts under the tree for my 5 year old, she got so excited because I carried on the tradition of "one special present from Santa in your bedroom". For my son, I got a small fish bowl and a goldfish with a letter from Santa saying how it was his special fish and he was getting too busy making toys to take care of him and that the fish selected my son from the list of good boys and girls to live with forever. I placed the goldfish in my son's room with the letter and my daughter looked at me and said, "I LOVED it when you did this every year mom, this was ALWAYS the BEST part of Christmas. I am going to do this with my kids every year." I knew when she was little, she was always so happy to see that Santa went into HER room and left her something extra special, but she never vocally expressed it to me before. It was nice to know she appreciated it and she really enjoyed being a spectator in watching her brother get his special gift from Santa. It was a really special moment to enjoy with my 5 year old son and my (almost adult) daughter. Awe...getting warm fuzzy feelings just thinking about it...


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Carrie- I understand about kids getting older and not believing anymore. My daughter is 16 and hasn't believed in awhile, but on Christmas eve when I was getting gifts under the tree for my 5 year old, she got so excited because I carried on the tradition of "one special present from Santa in your bedroom". For my son, I got a small fish bowl and a goldfish with a letter from Santa saying how it was his special fish and he was getting too busy making toys to take care of him and that the fish selected my son from the list of good boys and girls to live with forever. I placed the goldfish in my son's room with the letter and my daughter looked at me and said, "I LOVED it when you did this every year mom, this was ALWAYS the BEST part of Christmas. I am going to do this with my kids every year." I knew when she was little, she was always so happy to see that Santa went into HER room and left her something extra special, but she never vocally expressed it to me before. It was nice to know she appreciated it and she really enjoyed being a spectator in watching her brother get his special gift from Santa. It was a really special moment to enjoy with my 5 year old son and my (almost adult) daughter. Awe...getting warm fuzzy feelings just thinking about it...



That is so sweet. I was surprised to learn that Marie does not believe in Santa, that was kind of a bummer...but its hard for me to realize she will be a teenager in a few more years and is already acting like one...  To know that my "baby" is now 26 is amazing, its scary the way the time flies.....


----------



## tawasdave

A Belated Very Merry Christmas to all....I had a Great Christmas as usual with family...only problem was kids were with ex this year for the first time in a long time..   ...so that part was hard...my kids are 16 & 19 and this is the first year they did not get a present from Santa...guess its time...but they did get their stockings filled...Now today I am driving in freezing rain to Detroit (3hrs) to cheer on the Mighty Central Michigan Chippewas in the Motor City Bowl...look for me on ESPN...lol

Here is an early wish for the greatest of Tiggerific New Years to all my DIS friends!!!


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> Here is my Christmas story...this year Santa was bringing my daughter a new bike.  Well Santa had to deliver the bike to my mom's and we had to put it together.  My brother's friend Ryan put the bike together so I called my brother yesterday and asked him what I should get Ryan for putting the bike together for me...and I did this in front of my daughter!!!  Can you say stupid mommy!!
> 
> She gave me a weird look and once I realized what I did I started crying.  My daughter came over, hugged me, patted my back, tried to hold back the big grin on her face and said "it's ok mommy I don't know what it looks like".
> 
> So I explained that Santa delivered it early because he needed our help putting it together.  She was still so excited once she actually saw it.  Eesh...not sure how much longer I can keep up the charade .



Awwww.... *happycry*


Mine lost the magic several years ago so I ended up taking her out shopping Tue. evening for most of her gifts but still managed to sneak a couple purchases while she was looking elsewhere in a store. She has to have *some* kind of surprise to open!


----------



## Sha

Hey Joe... my guess is AK lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.

In my family we cook lasagna for New Year's Day. Christmas dinner is beef tenderloin, cooked in brandy and maple syrup ...  I still have left overs which will probably disappear before the weekend is over.  

My son, Jason, Christmas and birthday present is always a cruise in January.  Which we will be going on in 8 days...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening everyone.
> 
> In my family we cook lasagna for New Year's Day. Christmas dinner is beef tenderloin, cooked in brandy and maple syrup ...  I still have left overs which will probably disappear before the weekend is over.
> 
> My son, Jason, Christmas and birthday present is always a cruise in January.  Which we will be going on in 8 days...



MMMm that sounds good... brandy and maple syrup tenderloin... share your cooking tips on that??? 

Am sure you will enjoy your cruise!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> MMMm that sounds good... brandy and maple syrup tenderloin... share your cooking tips on that???
> 
> Am sure you will enjoy your cruise!!



Sha, I'll email it to you.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I'll email it to you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## BCV2003

Merry Belated Christmas to all my old friends here!

I hope Santa was good to everyone!!

Happy early New Year in case I don't make it back for a while!


----------



## Sha

BCV2003 said:


> Merry Belated Christmas to all my old friends here!
> 
> I hope Santa was good to everyone!!
> 
> Happy early New Year in case I don't make it back for a while!



HI BCV!!!!!! How are you doing?! Belated Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!!!


LOL... Santa is always good to me


----------



## libertybell7

Merry day after Christmas everyone.... 

Sha..Thank you so much for the card...


----------



## BCV2003

Sha said:


> HI BCV!!!!!! How are you doing?! Belated Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> LOL... Santa is always good to me



I've been good but very busy.  I spent the day playing with my new Sony Alpha 350 that Santa brought me and have been tying up a bunch of loose ends at work because I am starting a new job in January.  I've had a lot going on but all good stuff.

I wanted to drop by and say to everyone here since chat isn't there anymore.

I hope everyone is doing well.  You got your RN or BSN, right, Sha? Any other big news?


----------



## Sha

BCV2003 said:


> I've been good but very busy.  I spent the day playing with my new Sony Alpha 350 that Santa brought me and have been tying up a bunch of loose ends at work because I am starting a new job in January.  I've had a lot going on but all good stuff.
> 
> I wanted to drop by and say to everyone here since chat isn't there anymore.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  You got your RN or BSN, right, Sha? Any other big news?



Did the RN. BSN will come in a couple years. Have a couple classes to knock out of the way. And nothing that I will share on here at this time  

Enjoy the camera. I am sure you will get many good memories captured! And good luck with the new job!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I'll email it to you.



TT Would you be willing to share that with me as well it sounds awesome.


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> In my family we cook lasagna for New Year's Day. Christmas dinner is beef tenderloin, cooked in brandy and maple syrup ...  I still have left overs which will probably disappear before the weekend is over.




That sounds pretty yummy, Theresa, I might like to try that also.

As for leftovers, The two trays of lasagna is almost all gone here.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> TT Would you be willing to share that with me as well it sounds awesome.



Will do. 



ahoff said:


> That sounds pretty yummy, Theresa, I might like to try that also.
> 
> As for leftovers, The two trays of lasagna is almost all gone here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!



With my son, those leftovers are gone, he didn't even leave a crumb for me.


----------



## tawasdave

BCV2003 said:


> Merry Belated Christmas to all my old friends here!
> 
> I hope Santa was good to everyone!!
> 
> Happy early New Year in case I don't make it back for a while!



OMG..the evil woman who left me at the airport....lol...Happy New Year to you and yours!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> did you get the thing done for your mom???



Nope had to wrap up partial project with an OU - so bummed.  
But she loved it, and so did my Aunt.


----------



## PirateMel

Merry After holiday to all my Dis Friends.  

Being that I am Italian - evey holiday in our house starts with Lasgna, and then adds what type of meat to the menu, turkey ham....

Mom and I make the best , she isn't Italian but learned from My Dad's mom.

Hope Santa was good to everyone - He always is to me.

Looking forward to a great 2009 - 2008 was a really good year for me, most of it anyway.  

Ding@- you are now free to TRAVEL


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Merry After holiday to all my Dis Friends.
> 
> Being that I am Italian - evey holiday in our house starts with Lasgna, and then adds what type of meat to the menu, turkey ham....
> 
> Mom and I make the best , she isn't Italian but learned from My Dad's mom.
> 
> Hope Santa was good to everyone - *He always is to me*.
> 
> Looking forward to a great 2009 - 2008 was a really good year for me, most of it anyway.
> 
> Ding@- you are now free to TRAVEL



Glad to hear he was good to you too  

I like that Ding! LMAO


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Merry After holiday to all my Dis Friends.
> 
> Being that I am Italian - evey holiday in our house starts with Lasgna, and then adds what type of meat to the menu, turkey ham....
> 
> Mom and I make the best , she isn't Italian but learned from My Dad's mom.
> 
> Hope Santa was good to everyone - He always is to me.
> 
> Looking forward to a great 2009 - 2008 was a really good year for me, most of it anyway.
> 
> Ding@- you are now free to TRAVEL


I hope that everyones holiday was filled with all good things... 
I just got finished taking the tree down (have been working on it for 2 days ) and Genesis is here taking the 5 large garbage cans I store it in over to the storage trailer so hopefully I can get my Living Room back in order before I leave out Wednesday night for Fl. 
I am looking forward to a funfilled 2009! and will take any good ding rates I can get and in lieu of good dings may gas prices stay low so that either by land or by air I can make many, many trips to WDW this year. I managed 8 in 2008 and starting off the New Year right in 2009 by being there so I am hoping for at least 9 visits in 2009


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Mom and I make the best , she isn't Italian but learned from My Dad's mom.




Looks like a lot of lasagna bakers here.  Perhaps there should be a cook-off sometime.......


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Friends. I hope everyone had a great Christmas. 
Angy- I didn't take the tree down. I will do it after this weekend. My tree takes about 10 minutes to undecorate and throw the tree in the front yard for recycling.
Now I am getting ready for a road trip for NYE!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Friends. I hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> Angy- I didn't take the tree down. I will do it after this weekend. My tree takes about 10 minutes to undecorate and throw the tree in the front yard for recycling.
> Now I am getting ready for a* road trip for NYE*!
> Happy New Year everyone!



I have never had a tree that only took about 10 minutes to undecorate  from the very first home I owned it had to be the biggest tree we could find and if we werent finding one that we felt met our expectations we would wait and travel a bit til we found one. I will never forget the first Christmas in the very first house I owned, if the pictures hadnt been destroyed in a house fire I would scan and show them... The house had 10' ceilings and we had to cut 2 foot off the base of the tree to make it fit, then it was anchored to the wall by 3 wires, to say it was massive is an understatement.I miss the days of a live tree, but do not miss the mess..

As for your road trip to New York!   May this New Year be the best year yet and may it bring love and joy into your world.... I know you will have an awesome time


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

10 ft tree?? Ekk...
I usually get Charlie Brown Trees. I am 5ft tall and usually my trees are the same size. This year I have an 8ft tree that hits the ceiling.
I am not going to New York City, I am taking a road trip for New Years Eve (NYE). I know I will have a good time, and thanks for the added NYE wish!
I hope you find happiness and love for the new year, too.


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> 10 ft tree?? Ekk...
> I usually get Charlie Brown Trees. I am 5ft tall and usually my trees are the same size. This year I have an 8ft tree that hits the ceiling.
> I am not going to New York City, I am taking a road trip for New Years Eve (NYE). I know I will have a good time, and thanks for the added NYE wish!
> I hope you find happiness and love for the new year, too.


Thanks hon and wherever your road trip takes you may its destination bring you joy


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> 10 ft tree?? Ekk...
> I usually get Charlie Brown Trees. I am 5ft tall and usually my trees are the same size. This year I have an 8ft tree that hits the ceiling.



For almost 20 years we used to get a live tree (with the ball 'o earth) and then plant it after the holidays.  Some of them are easily 30 feet now.  But they started out CB like, with the ball they were not much bigger than 5 feet.  Unfortunatly I am running out of planting room.


----------



## PirateMel

Where did my tickers go


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Maybe your tickers are stopping by VT to get me to book a vacation... 
Wait...there's a knock at the door: Could that be them???


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Where did my tickers go



ummmm  i see them


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ummmm  i see them



I dont see them


----------



## Sha

I see those *X*


----------



## Sha

Apparently I have an *X* too! No worries Mel. Am thinking its what they do every so often and will be back in a couple days.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I dont see them





Sha said:


> I see those *X*



I didnt see them originally even when Cait posted then all of a sudden scrolled back up and there they were...


----------



## Carrieannew

I think Randy stole them all.....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think Randy stole them all.....


Now why would that not surprise me at all


----------



## disneydeb

let the trips to disney begin! happy new year to everyone!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I dont see them



You have entered a dimension of sight and sound.......you have entered....




_*The Twilight Zone*_


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I think Randy stole them all.....



I don't steal..its against my religion...  

Kinda in the same vein as I do not Lie or Flirt


----------



## sand2270

Why the heck did I decide to work today and tomorrow????  This blows.


----------



## sand2270

hey now my ticker is gone...wth?


----------



## JDUCKY

I should probably add a ticker to my profile.  hmm...what to use...


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Why the heck did I decide to work today and tomorrow????  This blows.



I agree - the whole world is off and as my Boss told me if I didn't go to Disney a gazillion times - I could be at home too


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> I agree - the whole world is off and as my Boss told me if I didn't go to Disney a gazillion times - I could be at home too



Don't know what I was thinking...oh I remember..."gee I am already taking a bunch of time off for the holidays and I will probably get bored at home so I should go to work and try to be productive"...that was dumb of me.


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> I should probably add a ticker to my profile.  hmm...what to use...



I would recommend against mickeypath for the moment


----------



## Sha

nothing wrong with Mickeypath now


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I don't steal..its against my religion...
> 
> Kinda in the same vein as I do not Lie or Flirt





Sha said:


> nothing wrong with Mickeypath now



    Hmmm, idk Randy, you get "outed" for stealing tickers and all of a sudden they are back??????????????


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Don't know what I was thinking...oh I remember..."gee I am already taking a bunch of time off for the holidays and I will probably get bored at home so I should go to work and try to be productive"...that was dumb of me.



Glad to see I wasn't the only one thinking that.  

But I did one better, I actually went in on Friday.  Not only did I go in on Friday, but I also went to Macy's at 6am to check out their sale, THEN went to work to find only one other fool there besides me.  I ended up leaving at noon and getting out of there.  

Needless to say, I'm working tomorow and taking the rest of the week off...yeah, what were we all thinking?


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Hmmm, idk Randy, you get "outed" for stealing tickers and all of a sudden they are back??????????????




Who sweet little innocent Moi?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Who sweet little innocent Moi?



Randy

There is not one person on these boards who believe you could be sweet, little or innocent. Bull honkey my friend. Takes one to know one


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> I should probably add a ticker to my profile.  hmm...what to use...



I think you need a couple tickers. . .lol.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy
> 
> There is not one person on these boards who believe you could be sweet, little or innocent. Bull honkey my friend. Takes one to know one


----------



## PirateMel

Quiet today, no one at work bored to tears like me


----------



## katydidbug1

I'm here....just pulling some stuff for the wedding together


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Quiet today, no one at work bored to tears like me



nope... not here  another day off


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm here....just pulling some stuff for the wedding together



Hey! youre not getting hitched on the 19th lady! dont want to keep confusing me on that


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm here....just pulling some stuff for the wedding together



Woo Hoo!

Checked my email


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> Checked my email



Whats in your email???


----------



## katydidbug1

Mel must of have gotten the invite I sent out to the local peeps for the wedding


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Mel must of have gotten the invite I sent out to the local peeps for the wedding



SNIFFLE Im not local sniff sniff... If this minimal working continues I may just drive up LMAO

You know if I was close I would be there, but all is good! Im going to use what I was going to use for someone else on you I think. I just need to figure out how I want to do that... PC? C&B? BB&B????


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Quiet today, no one at work bored to tears like me



Me Me!!!! And very tired today. I need a coffee. Someone should deliver one to me. 




katydidbug1 said:


> Mel must of have gotten the invite I sent out to the local peeps for the wedding



 Im local and no email


----------



## Sha

You know... she could do a web cam view of the wedding! through yahoo... I gave her a camera for her laptop because I had had an extra.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> You know... she could do a web cam view of the wedding! through yahoo... I gave her a camera for her laptop because I had had an extra.



I think that is a fan-tab-u-lous idea and the least she can do for us faithful dis'rs who have seen the whole relationship unfold hehe

Dont hit me too hard Cait


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> SNIFFLE Im not local sniff sniff... If this minimal working continues I may just drive up LMAO
> 
> You know if I was close I would be there, but all is good! Im going to use what I was going to use for someone else on you I think. I just need to figure out how I want to do that... PC? C&B? BB&B????



I know if you were local you would be here in a heart beat.   



Carrieannew said:


> Im local and no email



I'm sorry Miss Carrie....didn't mean to make you feel left out.  I only sent in to peeps in MA....Mostly family and a couple of friends...small at my Mom's house.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Quiet today, no one at work bored to tears like me



Here as well, but multitasking trying to get ready to leave Wed night for Fl... Too much to do and not enough time to do it in...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm here too... 
At work...shhh, don't tell!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Im local and no email



No No Carrie...that's loco....you are loco...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> No No Carrie...that's loco....you are loco...



Very good point Randy


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Quiet today, no one at work bored to tears like me



I'm here I'm here!!  (we need one of those Mr. Kotter icons...you know Horseshack, "OOH OOH OOH!")

Again wondering why I didn't take the day off.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I'm here I'm here!!  (we need one of those Mr. Kotter icons...*you know Horseshack*, "OOH OOH OOH!")
> 
> Again wondering why I didn't take the day off.



Wow, did that ever bring back memories.....  OMG I am OLD!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Wow, did that ever bring back memories.....  OMG I am OLD!!!!!




When I was typing "I'm here I'm here" that image of him raising his hand at his desk all excited is what popped into my head for some strange reason.  LOL

I envision an icon of a smiley sitting at a desk raising his hand all excited.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> When I was typing "I'm here I'm here" that image of him raising his hand at his desk all excited is what popped into my head for some strange reason.  LOL
> 
> I envision an icon of a smiley sitting at a desk raising his hand all excited.



  I know, not only could I see him but I could "hear" him  I might actually take 30 minutes out to watch tv if they still had mindless sitcoms like that on...   Any more I would rather get lost in 30 minutes of a good book


----------



## ttester9612

I'm here (sort of).  Been trying to get work done before I head out on Friday.  I'm so ready for a week off and  the glorious seas.      I still need to do  and pack. 



Sha said:


> You know... she could do a web cam view of the wedding! through yahoo... I gave her a camera for her laptop because I had had an extra.



That sounds like a plan....that way we can all watch the fabulous wedding.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm here (sort of).  Been trying to get work done before I head out on Friday.  I'm so ready for a week off and  the glorious seas.      I still need to do  and pack.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a plan....that way we can all watch the fabulous wedding.



Have a wonderful cruise Teresa, and bring back some warm weather for your friends here at home


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Have a wonderful cruise Teresa, and bring back some warm weather for your friends here at home



I plan to because I hate cold weather.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Wow, did that ever bring back memories.....  OMG I am OLD!!!!!




Um, ....oh never mind...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um, ....oh never mind...



Oh hon, forgive me..I wasnt making a reference to YOUR advanced age, its nice to know there are others older than me on this thread


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Oh hon, forgive me..I wasnt making a reference to YOUR advanced age, its nice to know there are others older than me on this thread




TT you going to set there and let Ang talk about you like that?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> TT you going to set there and let Ang talk about you like that?



Well, sweetie, unlike YOU, Teresa knows that I love and adore her and knows that my reference to age has absolutely NOTHING to do with HER, so I am sure she will accept your apology


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> TT you going to set there and let Ang talk about you like that?





acm563 said:


> Well, sweetie, unlike YOU, Teresa knows that I love and adore her and knows that my reference to age has absolutely NOTHING to do with HER, so I am sure she will accept your apology



...and shouldn't you be busy selling cars or something???


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ...and shouldn't you be busy selling cars or something???



Well I am soooooooooooooo busy that my son came home for a few days so I cleaned his pig pen car and waxed it...I did my daughters before Christmas..cleaned and waxed...of course my sons car...had a few issues...then the mechanics found a few more issues...and about $500 or so later...it may be able to get back to Lansing tomorrow...GEEZ...Merry Christmas to me...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Well I am soooooooooooooo busy that my son came home for a few days so I cleaned his pig pen car and waxed it...I did my daughters before Christmas..cleaned and waxed...of course my sons car...had a few issues...then the mechanics found a few more issues...and about $500 or so later...it may be able to get back to Lansing tomorrow...GEEZ...Merry Christmas to me...



Awww, see how special you are that your son would do you the honor of his company for a couple of days. I just dont see what you are griping about  My son shows me that same love every time a crisis arises with his car. I am not certain what he is going to do if he moves to Florida and Mom is 700 miles away...his response was there's always Western Union... ( I may move and change my phone number  )


----------



## NH_Bubba

sand2270 said:


> When I was typing "I'm here I'm here" that image of him raising his hand at his desk all excited is what popped into my head for some strange reason.  LOL
> 
> I envision an icon of a smiley sitting at a desk raising his hand all excited.



I'm stuck at work 2 only I've been busy trying to wrap up the last of my year end report.

Don't forget that Bushy hair if your creating an Icon. (Freddie Boom Boom Washington  was my favorite though).


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm stuck at work 2 only I've been busy trying to wrap up the last of my year end report.
> 
> Don't forget that Bushy hair if your creating an Icon. (Freddie Boom Boom Washington  was my favorite though).



Hi Bart   Hope you have a wonderful New Years  and you just reminded me I was in the middle of my Tuesday report when I was sidetracked by emails....  so back to work for me..... (for the moment anyway)


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Hi Bart   Hope you have a wonderful New Years  and you just reminded me I was in the middle of my Tuesday report when I was sidetracked by emails....  so back to work for me..... (for the moment anyway)



Thanks Angy Hope you have a wonderful New Year As well. - I did get to go out for a short bike ride on Sunday It was only an hour and a half but was great, Got home in time to watch my Pats win  (Sory Bills Fans), Than had to watch Brett cheat us out of the playoffs for a second time by losing. 
Ooh well like they say 2 out of 3 aint bad.


----------



## tawasdave

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm stuck at work 2 only I've been busy trying to wrap up the last of my year end report.
> 
> Don't forget that Bushy hair if your creating an Icon. (Freddie Boom Boom Washington  was my favorite though).



Oh come on Horshack was the bomb....


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Thanks Angy Hope you have a wonderful New Year As well. - I did get to go out for a short bike ride on Sunday It was only an hour and a half but was great, Got home in time to watch my Pats win  (Sory Bills Fans), Than had to watch Brett cheat us out of the playoffs for a second time by losing.
> Ooh well like they say 2 out of 3 aint bad.



Wow, what a cool way to end the year, a nice bike ride and your team winning the "battle" if not "the war" ! Lets hope for a few more nice weekends to help ease us thru the pain of winter and Spring will be here before we know it and you can make plans for many more bike rides ....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh come on Horshack was the bomb....



Is that because the two of you relate so well..... 

 (what would life be like without you to pick on???    )


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Is that because the two of you relate so well.....
> 
> (what would life be like without you to pick on???    )




Don't make me come down there....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Don't make me come down there....



Yea yea yea, to paraphrase Carrie..." all I hear is blah, blah, blah" and if you come down here now you will find an empty house as of tomorrow night, but let me know you can come care for Meowey the cat and Boris the hampster and Mom wont have to... but oh, wait forget it...I recall the way you treat your poor beautiful mutt of a dog so forget it, I want to come home to a cat that is alive.... 

...and wait and come down durng the summer when it is nice and we can go to BG or the beach.....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Yea yea yea, to paraphrase Carrie..." all I hear is blah, blah, blah" and if you come down here now you will find an empty house as of tomorrow night, but let me know you can come care for Meowey the cat and Boris the hampster and Mom wont have to... but oh, wait forget it...I recall the way you treat your poor beautiful mutt of a dog so forget it, I want to come home to a cat that is alive....
> 
> ...and wait and come down durng the summer when it is nice and we can go to BG or the beach.....




1) As for the dog...there is a reason he is called stupid dog

2) As for come down in summer...hmmmmm...maybe I may have to do that..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> 1) As for the dog...there is a reason he is called stupid dog
> 
> 2) As for come down in summer...hmmmmm...maybe I may have to do that..



I am going in the summer


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> 1) As for the dog...there is a reason he is called stupid dog
> 
> 2) As for come down in summer...hmmmmm...maybe I may have to do that..



My disfriends are always welcome, in fact we had discussed at some point a few months ago about a group getting together this summer and "camping out" at my place or renting a condo in Williamsburg for a week...Virginia is a beautiful state and in my heart will always be "home"

and your daughters dog is not stupid at all, he is very sweet and loveable


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am going in the summer



Yeppers...Carrie and Angy wreak havoc on VaBeach and BG this summer...and we can go hang out with the locals in FarmVegas and the rumors can start.....(gosh, it's taken me 6 long years to become respectable again in this little town where everyone knows your business, I will have to move after Carrie arrives for a weeklong stay....)


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> My disfriends are always welcome, in fact we had discussed at some point a few months ago about a group getting together this summer and "camping out" at my place or renting a condo in Williamsburg for a week...Virginia is a beautiful state and in my heart will always be "home"
> 
> and your daughters dog is not stupid at all, he is very sweet and loveable



Woo Hoo - road trip to VA. 

have a great NY in Disney


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> You know... she could do a web cam view of the wedding! through yahoo... I gave her a camera for her laptop because I had had an extra.





Carrieannew said:


> I think that is a fan-tab-u-lous idea and the least she can do for us faithful dis'rs who have seen the whole relationship unfold hehe
> 
> Dont hit me too hard Cait



LOL...I'll see what I can do...lol

Lets see...this weeks wedding check list   


Wedding Date...........Check
Justic of the Peace....Check
Dress......................Check
Shoes.....................Check
Hotel.......................Check

I am sure the list will grow and get checked off before Bob gets here.  He ordered my wedding band yesterday


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I'll see what I can do...lol
> 
> Lets see...this weeks wedding check list
> 
> 
> Wedding Date...........Check
> Justic of the Peace....Check
> Dress......................Check
> Shoes.....................Check
> Hotel.......................Check
> 
> I am sure the list will grow and get checked off before Bob gets here.  He ordered my wedding band yesterday



Thats funny... you told me he did that a few days ago. Guess it was on his Honey do list


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Thats funny... you told me he did that a few days ago. Guess it was on his Honey do list



Yup that was on his Honey Do List....he started talking about ordering it a few days ago...lol


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I'll see what I can do...lol
> 
> Lets see...this weeks wedding check list
> 
> 
> Wedding Date...........Check
> Justic of the Peace....Check
> Dress......................Check
> Shoes.....................Check
> Hotel.......................Check
> I am sure the list will grow and get checked off before Bob gets here. He ordered my wedding band yesterday


 
I couldn't be more excited for the two of you.   I don't see a photographer on your list???  Please tell me someone will capture the moment for those of us dying to be there?


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> Yeppers...Carrie and Angy wreak havoc on VaBeach and BG this summer...and we can go hang out with the locals in FarmVegas and the rumors can start.....(gosh, it's taken me 6 long years to become respectable again in this little town where everyone knows your business, I will have to move after Carrie arrives for a weeklong stay....)



Hey can I create havoc too?  Just so long as it isnt too near home. (I need to try and keep myself respectable)

John


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I couldn't be more excited for the two of you.   I don't see a photographer on your list???  Please tell me someone will capture the moment for those of us dying to be there?




Yup between Miss Mel and my cousin Ryan (only one I trust with my camera) there will be pics.  It will be a few days before the are posted as we set out the day after the wedding to move my stuff to AR.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> *TT you going to set there and let Ang talk about you like that? *





acm563 said:


> Well, sweetie, unlike YOU, Teresa knows that I love and adore her and knows that my reference to age has absolutely NOTHING to do with HER, so I am sure she will accept your apology



Excused me, Randy, but yep I'm going to because I don't believe she's referring to my age.....I'm only 50+ young...


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Hey can I create havoc too?  Just so long as it isnt too near home. (I need to try and keep myself respectable)
> 
> John



You're a dis-er aren't you   Of course you are invited   and gee ok everyone can just go with me to FarmVegas and we can just ruin Genesis' reputation....


----------



## cdn ears

acm563 said:


> ...and shouldn't you be busy selling cars or something???




After that comment why does the picture of Herb Tarlek appear in my mind????


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Excused me, Randy, but yep I'm going to because I don't believe she's referring to my age.....I'm only 50+ young...



Exactly, and you dont look it at all, however Randy on the other hand..


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Exactly, and you dont look it at all, however *Randy on the other hand*..


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I'll see what I can do...lol
> 
> Lets see...this weeks wedding check list
> 
> 
> Wedding Date...........Check
> Justic of the Peace....Check
> Dress......................Check
> Shoes.....................Check
> Hotel.......................Check
> 
> I am sure the list will grow and get checked off before Bob gets here.  He ordered my wedding band yesterday



Congrats Bob, looks like you are able to pick your own tux for the day, as well as the menu!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Congrats Bob, looks like you are able to pick your own tux for the day, as well as the menu!!!!



LOL...Poor Silly Steve....I told Bob that he didn't have to wear a suit, and its white cake with Lemon filling....My mom and I decided on that one..lol.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Poor Silly Steve....I told Bob that he didn't have to wear a suit, and its white cake with Lemon filling....My mom and I decided on that one..lol.



OMG does this mean c o m m a n d o ??


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> OMG does this mean c o m m a n d o ??



Geeezzzz Steve I said he didn't have to wear a suit, that doesn't mean he doesn't have to wear clothes


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> OMG does this mean c o m m a n d o ??



Ewwww


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Exactly, and you dont look it at all, however Randy on the other hand..



Oh now see...and I am always so nice to you..well baby..thats history...


----------



## tawasdave

cdn ears said:


> OMG does this mean c o m m a n d o ??



...and its going to be on video....oh Mr. Kotter....I see naked peoples....


----------



## acm563

cdn ears said:


> After that comment why does the picture of Herb Tarlek appear in my mind????


     


ttester9612 said:


>


Thank you Teresa...lol


katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Poor Silly Steve....I told Bob that he didn't have to wear a suit, and its white cake with Lemon filling....My mom and I decided on that one..lol.


Cait, May you and Bob have a long healthy life together, I cannot think of two people who deserve this more!!!!



tawasdave said:


> Oh now see...and I am always so nice to you..well baby..thats history...



Being nice to me is HISTORY???  Then I guess nothing has changed 
hug:       )


----------



## PirateMel

Happy News Years Eve!

Looking forward to a great 2009 and more DISNEY!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup between Miss Mel and my cousin Ryan (only one I trust with my camera) there will be pics.  It will be a few days before the are posted as we set out the day after the wedding to move my stuff to AR.



No pressure here  

SHa reminded me I also have a mini video camera - I may just tape the whole this as well.  Can you say Youtube  

(Just kidding - you know I have no idea)


----------



## ahoff

Looks like it will be a slow day at work today.  Think I will take a half day.

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!  Don't drink and drive, and make them fix you breakfast....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy New Year everyone, May you all be safe.
Angy-have a great trip!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Sha

I want to take this time to wish each and every one of you a Happy New Year! May you have a safe evening if you are out, off to visit friends, getting you to and from your destination safely.  

This past year has been full of memories and friendship, and I want to thank many of you for true friendship. There are the new friendships that are still growing too  . I appreciate the support and prayers from everyone that has been offered during school or even in times of stress with my mom. 

I am truly blessed to call you friends and looking forward to sharing in the wonderful magic and joy that Walt Disney has brought to each of us, whether as a child or just a few years ago. 

Happy New Year!!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Happy New Year everyone, May you all be safe.
> Angy-have a great trip!!!



Thanks MM4M  Leaving this evening as soon as Genesis gets off work. I am so excited  

Had an interesting morning, thought I heard the water running in the other bathroom and went to check it out....well from the sounds of it I have a busted water pipe!!!!! I HATE crawling up under the house as I am claustrophobic, but I guess that is my job for the day, as I have to at least try to figure it out before I leave, even tho it will have to wait to get fixed until I come back home.. Thank God I always think about Teresas  problem with her electricity going off so I had finished up the  yesterday... 
I hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve...be safe!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

*Happy New Year everyone!!

What a year 2008 turned out to be. The good, the bad and the ugly will be posted on my blog later today  

Hope everyone is safe. *


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> No pressure here
> 
> SHa reminded me I also have a mini video camera - I may just tape the whole this as well.  Can you say Youtube
> 
> (Just kidding - you know I have no idea)



Geez Mel, don't give anyone else ideas...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Geez Mel, don't give anyone else ideas...lol



Mel, I will send you my mini disc camcorder... will be easier to post on youtube  and will fit on your tripod


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Mel, I will send you my mini disc camcorder... will be easier to post on youtube  and will fit on your tripod



SO NOT FUNNY


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> SO NOT FUNNY


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Thanks MM4M  Leaving this evening as soon as Genesis gets off work. I am so excited
> 
> Had an interesting morning, thought I heard the water running in the other bathroom and went to check it out....well from the sounds of it I have a busted water pipe!!!!! I HATE crawling up under the house as I am claustrophobic, but I guess that is my job for the day, as I have to at least try to figure it out before I leave, even tho it will have to wait to get fixed until I come back home.. Thank God I always think about Teresas  problem with her electricity going off so I had finished up the  yesterday...
> I hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve...be safe!!!!



That really sucks - water is not our friend


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Thanks MM4M  Leaving this evening as soon as Genesis gets off work. I am so excited
> 
> Had an interesting morning, thought I heard the water running in the other bathroom and went to check it out....well from the sounds of it I have a busted water pipe!!!!! I HATE crawling up under the house as I am claustrophobic, but I guess that is my job for the day, as I have to at least try to figure it out before I leave, even tho it will have to wait to get fixed until I come back home.. Thank God I always think about Teresas  problem with her electricity going off so I had finished up the  yesterday...
> I hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve...be safe!!!!



Angy, Have a safe trip and a wonderful time the world.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> That really sucks - water is not our friend


No, water is not our friend...lol..How in the world can I love the ocean so much...  I decided to get to the access hole in the closet.. (and btw closets that I never use are not my friend either... they seem to collect and multiply everything you put in there that you should have just trashed in the first place... ) Anyway, after removing a million things so I could get to the access hole, I found my problem, its in the wall...it will still have to wait until I get back, but at least I know where it is at and I dont have to fight with nasty spiders  that are also not my friend to fix it......



NH_Bubba said:


> Angy, Have a safe trip and a wonderful time the world.



Thanks Bart, I am definitely     excited about starting 2009 in my most favorite place in the world  Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Thanks MM4M  Leaving this evening as soon as Genesis gets off work. I am so excited
> 
> Had an interesting morning, thought I heard the water running in the other bathroom and went to check it out....well from the sounds of it I have a busted water pipe!!!!! I HATE crawling up under the house as I am claustrophobic, but I guess that is my job for the day, as I have to at least try to figure it out before I leave, even tho it will have to wait to get fixed until I come back home.. *Thank God I always think about Teresas  problem with her electricity going off *so I had finished up the  yesterday...
> I hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve...be safe!!!!



Oh the memories of that   in fact it will be a year in February since that happen to me. Which reminds me, I still need to finish my  before I depart tomorrow night...

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S everyone.... 
If you go out partying...please be safe.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh the memories of that   in fact it will be a year in February since that happen to me. Which reminds me, I still need to finish my  before I depart tomorrow night...
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S everyone....
> If you go out partying...please be safe.



Have a wonderful time on your cruise Teresa, I am excited for YOU (even tho it involves WATER)


----------



## tawasdave

Happy New Year to all my DIS Friends...may 2009 bring Peace and prosperity to us all...and many trips to see the mouse!!!


----------



## acm563




----------



## nurse.darcy

*Happy New Year*

Here is hoping my wonderful disers have a happy and safe new year and that 2009 brings many trips, happiness, prosperity, love and new beginnings.

2009 is already shaping up to be a fantastic year for me and I wish the same to all.


----------



## tsing

Happy New Year, everyone. If you're traveling, be safe. If you're celebrating with family and friends, have a great time (but be safe   ). As for me, a quiet night at home; and looking forward to new adventures (and revisiting someone old ones   ) next year.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> SO NOT FUNNY





PirateMel said:


>



Mel thought it was


----------



## Sha

Hey Mel, you want me to set up that Youtube account now so its ready???


----------



## Sha

Hey Cait... wireless is on that honey do list right??????


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Hey Mel, you want me to set up that Youtube account now so its ready???





Sha said:


> Hey Cait... wireless is on that honey do list right??????



SA is all I am saying about that


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> SA is all I am saying about that



at least I am consistent with that


----------



## Kimmielee

*I hope that everyone has a very healthy and happy New Year!  *


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning

I just wanted to wish all my DisPeeps a Happy New Year.  I hope that 2009 is as good to all of you as 2008 was to Bob and I.

And for all of you who may have given up on finding that special someone or who are still hoping to find that special someone.  Keep you mind and heart open, you just may find that special someone when you least expect it.

As many of you know, I met Bob right here on the Boards/Chat a year ago, when neither of us was looking, who knew a year ago, that in just over 2 weeks this Yankee girl will me be marrying a Southern boy and moving to Arkansas.

Have a wonderful day Ya'll (one word)


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I just wanted to wish all my DisPeeps a Happy New Year.  I hope that 2009 is as good to all of you as 2008 was to Bob and I.
> 
> And for all of you who may have given up on finding that special someone or who are still hoping to find that special someone.  Keep you mind and heart open, you just may find that special someone when you least expect it.
> 
> As many of you know, I met Bob right here on the Boards/Chat a year ago, when neither of us was looking, who knew a year ago, that in just over 2 weeks this Yankee girl will me be marrying a Southern boy and moving to Arkansas.
> 
> Have a wonderful day Ya'll (one word)



Cait, that was beautiful.  Thank you.  And I agree, never give up hope.  Love can happen when you least expect it. . .


----------



## cdn ears

Cait - Sha and Mel are just trying to take care of the photography for your special day and provide the rest of us that will not be able to attend still be part of your special day, over and over and over again.........


----------



## black562

Happy New Year everyone.  I'm typing on my new mini-laptop right now (Christmas gift to myself), sitting on the couch being lazy (because I can).  I'm enjoying my 5-day weekend too...nice to have some time off once in a while.


----------



## Sha

Thanks Steve!

Hey everyone!! I was talking with someone and about chat. How about for old times sake, and a new year of new beginnings, new and continued friendships and the love of Disney... we do a chat at 9pm tonight??? Here is the link, anyone is welcome. I just ask it to be respectful of others.

This is the site Joe set up: http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## disneyfanx3

Just wanted to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Hey everyone!! I was talking with someone and about chat. How about for old times sake, and a new year of new beginnings, new and continued friendships and the love of Disney... we do a chat at 9pm tonight??? Here is the link, anyone is welcome. I just ask it to be respectful of others.
> 
> This is the site Joe set up: http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256




Sounds good. Thanks Joe


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Hey everyone!! I was talking with someone and about chat. How about for old times sake, and a new year of new beginnings, new and continued friendships and the love of Disney... we do a chat at 9pm tonight??? Here is the link, anyone is welcome. I just ask it to be respectful of others.
> 
> This is the site Joe set up: http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256



Sounds good - I have really missed chat.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sounds good - I have really missed chat.



Hey Char!


----------



## Sha

Chat is going. The center of the page when you open the link should have 2 lines to fill in. just line one is needed unless you want to post age etc. then at the right of the line for your name, is "chat!" click that. Allow pop ups and should be good to go!


----------



## black562

Wow, we're up to a dozen people and still growing, this is the best chat in a long long time.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Wow, we're up to a dozen people and still growing, this is the best chat in a long long time.



we will plan another one soon or something Joe. Was fun!


----------



## black562

Yes, we set a record...I'm glad I set that up, I missed the Dismates chat.


----------



## tawasdave

Yea but Carrie was lieing in chat and making baby Jesus cry...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea but Carrie was lieing in chat and making baby Jesus cry...



 

And that is different from any other day how?!?!?!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> And that is different from any other day how?!?!?!



I didn't hear one lie out of Miss Carrie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I didn't hear one lie out of Miss Carrie



Exactly

Never.. 

Me... 

Lie... 

Bullhonkey


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> I didn't hear one lie out of Miss Carrie



          Oh man thats a good one...Thanks I needed that this morning...

and I just read on DIS boards...Jellyrolls is now smoke free


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I didn't hear one lie out of Miss Carrie



I agree Cait... she didnt lie at all


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> I agree Cait... she didnt lie at all




Were you in a different chat than I was in?


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Were you in a different chat than I was in?



Nope... same one. Carrie was her normal, consistent self


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Had fun in chat last night.. must do it again soon.

Carrie was........ angelic..


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Had fun in chat last night.. must do it again soon.
> 
> Carrie was........ angelic..



Carrie?  Angelic?  another good one...          

If Carrie is angelic then I am a Saint!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Carrie?  Angelic?  another good one...
> 
> If Carrie is angelic then I am a Saint!!!



Dont you have to be dead to be a Saint??? and do 3 miracles? Much easier to be angelic!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> Dont you have to be dead to be a Saint??? and do 3 miracles? Much easier to be angelic!



You make a really good point.

I was, as always.. my usual delicate flower self


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You make a really good point.
> 
> I was, as always.. my usual delicate flower self




Oh boy....must be rainin in Niagara...   

Ya know I think this tendency for Ms Carrie to lie she must have gotten from her mother....heaven knows it was not from me...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I believe that her mamma is just as angelic as she is!


----------



## Carrieannew

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Not even logged in and my ears are ringing 

I ... I .. I ... ok its all true


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I believe that her mamma is just as angelic as she is!




OMG...stop please..this rolling on the floor with laughter thing has my employees wondering whats wrong with me...lol


----------



## Sha

The first person to celebrate their birthday at WDW was also a GM for the afternoon parade 

He had his Cake hat on and two large cards (not sure if he brought those in or were given to him)


----------



## black562

You guys are cracking me up.  You know I installed a lie detector into my chat when I set it up right?  

Would anyone like a pickle?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> You guys are cracking me up.  You know I installed a lie detector into my chat when I set it up right?
> 
> Would anyone like a pickle?


----------



## DisTeach

black562 said:


> Would anyone like a pickle?



Me!  LOL  Chat was hilarious


----------



## Sha

I am really shocked to hear this, and feel really bad for John Travolta's and his family. They do so much for people where I live, and we are glad they call this home. Their son died.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I am really shocked to hear this, and feel really bad for John Travolta's and his family. They do so much for people where I live, and we are glad they call this home. Their son died.




Aww, that is sad.


----------



## DisTeach

Sha said:


> I am really shocked to hear this, and feel really bad for John Travolta's and his family. They do so much for people where I live, and we are glad they call this home. Their son died.



I heard about that this evening; it is absolutely tragic


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Saturday?  Anyone doing anything fun today?


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Saturday?  Anyone doing anything fun today?




Well its a very strange day in Michigan today...there is this big bright light in the sky...feels almost warm on your skin...noone knows what it is....looks like the sun...but this is winter in Michigan...cannot be the sun...so I am going to go out and enjoy it by taking the Christmas lights down    ...now if I can just get them out of the snowbank...

Course they are calling for freezing rain and sleet tomorrow..so I will probably be out all day on down power lines...  

Hey but ya'all have a great day now ya hear


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Saturday?  Anyone doing anything fun today?



I'm making pickles.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I'm making pickles.



LMAO you are getting bad!   but in a good way!


----------



## can84

Is there going to be a chat tonight? May I join in?


----------



## black562

can84 said:


> Is there going to be a chat tonight? May I join in?



Sure, common in.


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Monday all

More icky weather here in New England...YUCK.  I hate hate hate ice.  Its not making going back and forth between my apartment and my grandmothers to pack.  I have my lists, and not a whole lot of time left.  GRRR.  

Packing for vacation is so much easier then packing up 35 years of my life into 18, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers.  It would seem that the packing queen (go ahead steve, I know you have some pithy comment) is freaking out about getting all of this done.  

I think I need a vacation....anyone got a good ideas about where to go???


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Monday all
> 
> More icky weather here in New England...YUCK.  I hate hate hate ice.  Its not making going back and forth between my apartment and my grandmothers to pack.  I have my lists, and not a whole lot of time left.  GRRR.
> 
> Packing for vacation is so much easier then packing up 35 years of my life into 18, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers.  It would seem that the packing queen (go ahead steve, I know you have some pithy comment) is freaking out about getting all of this done.
> 
> I think I need a vacation....anyone got a good ideas about where to go???



Correct me if I am wrong...but you are asking people to tell you were to go?...lololololol  I try to avoid that...lolololol

Yea a skating rink here in Michigan too..schools closed...but suprisedly no accident calls for the fire dept...YET...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Correct me if I am wrong...but you are asking people to tell you were to go?...lololololol  I try to avoid that...lolololol
> 
> Yea a skating rink here in Michigan too..schools closed...but suprisedly no accident calls for the fire dept...YET...



LOL...see but I am a nice girl so people will tell me to go to nice places....not sure where they are telling you to go


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...see but I am a nice girl so people will tell me to go to nice places....not sure where they are telling you to go



Yea but soon that will be Bob's job....


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Yea but soon that will be Bob's job....



Don't you have a car to sell or a fire to put out???


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Don't you have a car to sell or a fire to put out???



I wish...lol...wanna buy a car?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> I wish...lol...wanna buy a car?



hmmm Lets see....oh yeah....I don't know how to drive....so not really needing a car at the moment...lol


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm Lets see....oh yeah....I don't know how to drive....so not really needing a car at the moment...lol



Would be a nice wedding present for Bob then...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Would be a nice wedding present for Bob then...



Sorry...lol Bob has a truck and car....lol...when I learn how to drive I will drive one of them...lol.

Yes Sha....I will be learning how to drive.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry...lol Bob has a truck and car....lol...when I learn how to drive I will drive one of them...lol.
> 
> Yes Sha....I will be learning how to drive.



I know you will sweetie! and you do already know how... it's just been awhile because you live in a city where things are close and has good transportation


----------



## sand2270

I don't like when vacations are over...it's depressing.  How many days until WDW?


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I don't like when vacations are over...it's depressing.  How many days until WDW?



Me either 

NY resoulution - more trip to Disney.
Is it time yet????


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Me either
> 
> NY resoulution - more trip to Disney.
> Is it time yet????



I wanna go to Disney....RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I wanna go to Disney....RIGHT NOW.



okay... lets go!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> okay... lets go!



Meet you both at MCO!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Meet you both at MCO!



Let me know when your flightis suppose to  land.. will pick you up (we know how Cait has gotten used to that) LOL


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Let me know when your flightis suppose to  land.. will pick you up (we know how Cait has gotten used to that) LOL



  

Don't temp me - the ice skating ring that was my sidewalk this morning really sucked.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> okay... lets go!



Lets see, first we will have tea...then off to MK....Ohhh..Lets go to DTD for Ice Cream and shopping.


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....

1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?

2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?

3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?


1)I think more and more about this every day...My daughters boss runs an ice cream shop here in Michigan in Summer and he is a CM on RRC in winter...sounds perfect to me...

2)I really do not know if it will ruin the magic...I sure hope not...

3)Being a "retired" CPA..I would love to have the job of walking to the different stores/restaurants and help "balance the books" each day...

Ok..your turn...


----------



## katydidbug1

Believe me if I could afford it, I would be on a plane thursday night...nice little weekend get away


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Lets see, first we will have tea...then off to MK....Ohhh..Lets go to DTD for Ice Cream and shopping.




Um, Bob....I do not think she is packing....    ..and if she is...it may be for WDW...


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> 
> 
> 1)I think more and more about this every day...My daughters boss runs an ice cream shop here in Michigan in Summer and he is a CM on RRC in winter...sounds perfect to me...
> 
> 2)I really do not know if it will ruin the magic...I sure hope not...
> 
> 3)Being a "retired" CPA..I would love to have the job of walking to the different stores/restaurants and help "balance the books" each day...
> 
> Ok..your turn...




1.  Would move before I retire - not as old as you  
2.  Not sure about ruining the magic - if it was anything like working in retail - make the Holidays so much more fun, most of the time.
3.  Being an accountant - I like your answer to number three - otherwise any non-accounting FUN job would do!

If only I could sell my House right now!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Lets see, first we will have tea...then off to MK....Ohhh..Lets go to DTD for Ice Cream and shopping.



Yummy, Yummy, Yummmy!

If only I could win the Lottery


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> 1.  Would move before I retire - not as old as you
> !



Was that an age slam?...  

I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Um, Bob....I do not think she is packing....    ..and if she is...it may be for WDW...



Ok Mr. Smarty Pants....No right now I am not packing.  I can' do anything where I am and its to icy out to head to my grandmothers to pack...so


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Yummy, Yummy, Yummmy!
> 
> If only I could win the Lottery



ooohhh if you win the lottery...are you gonna take me to Mickey????


----------



## sand2270

last night I started wondering if I could swing a quick trip for my daughter's birthday to Disneyland since she would be free.  Disneyland and GetAwayToday were not working...probably a good thing LOL.


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Was that an age slam?...
> 
> I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> ooohhh if you win the lottery...are you gonna take me to Mickey????



Would be able to buy a resident next to the Mouse and invite my DIS friends.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Would be able to buy a resident next to the Mouse and invite my DIS friends.



woooohoooo party at mel's


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Don't temp me - the ice skating ring that was my sidewalk this morning really sucked.



TEMPT TEMPT TEMPT 



katydidbug1 said:


> Lets see, first we will have tea...then off to MK....Ohhh..Lets go to DTD for Ice Cream and shopping.



sounds good to me!


----------



## NH_Bubba

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?



1) I'm with Mel no way am I waiting till I retire. My plan is to be down in FL. within the next 8 Yrs. and would love to Land a Job at WDW than.

2) Nope.

3) I've always work in Maintenance and found out that Disney uses the Same Computerized Maintenance system that I used to work on so. A couple of classes to get back up to speed and I'll take a job as Facilities Coordinator at a Resort - Lets say the new one next door to the Contemp.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> .
> 
> Ok..your turn...



1) I will probably wait to go to work for WDW when I retire , unless I could get on as a nurse there, otherwise I do not think I could make enough money to support myself with the job I actually want there, which is driving a bus. The bus driver can either make or break your day at the park, especially if its the night time bus driver, the sillier the driver is the less cranky you are with the packed bus
However, with that said I plan to be moved to Florida within the next few years, when the time is right.........

2)No, I do not think working for Disney will detract from the magic, I just plan to make more  (see above)

3)see #1 above...(yes, I seriously want to be a bus driver there..lol)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> 
> 
> Ok..your turn...




1) I would love to retire to Florida and work for Disney. Maybe a small commute to work because while I love being a tourist from time to time, I don't think I'd want to live in that area. I would like to live among familiar faces...hint hint about our Dis Community!!!

2) I don't think it would ruin the magic because there is SO MUCH magic going on that it's impossible to know all of it.

3) Well, I am a Human Resources Manager for Dept of Homeland Security, and I would like to get into something less stuffy. Since I am not the size of a princess anymore...that's out the window! Honestly, I think I would be happy selling those fanned water misters, or buttons. I just don't think that the money would support me...


----------



## tsing

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> 
> 
> Ok..your turn...



Hmmmm..interesting questions.  

1)  There's a lot to take in on this one.  Unfortunately, they probably wouldn't let me in Walt's apartment.  So the moving across country and putting down roots in a new place have to be considered.  So, does "I don't know?" qualify as an answer?

2)  It might ruin the magic.  As it is now, you have time to look forward to a trip, knowing how great it's going to be while you're there.  Kinda helps balance out any negatives in your life.

3)  Photography's a hobby of mine, and I like seeing people being happy.  So, I think my dream retirement job would be a photographer for Disney.


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?



I honestly don't know if I could deal with the humidity.  I already live in a warm climate, but except for July and August it is a pretty dry heat.  Considering I look like I have a bad perm in humidity I may stick it out here and venture to Disneyland if I need a fix. 

As far as working there, I don't know it would depend.  I worked in a lot of restaurants in college so anything regarding food service would be out of the question.

I also honestly don't know if I could be THAT happy all the time LOL.  It might feel forced after awhile and I would not like that.  Plus Disney is such a treat for us I would hate for it to turn into something normal or everyday and get bored with it.


----------



## Ilivetogo

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I have seen this questions asked on the DIS boards...but want to see what ya'all (is that right Ang?) think....
> 
> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..your turn...



1)  I am DEFINITELY seriously thinking about working for WDW -- only not just when I retire, more like in a few years.  (After DD15 is out of high school.)

2)  I believe it depends on the particular job and whether or not you truly like that job.  If it's a so-so job for you, but you're working there for the "magic", then I believe you may eventually lose it.  I have a friend who has been working there for many years - stocking one of the stores - and she has (over the last year or two) lost the magic.  She even says it that way.  

3)  I would aim for an "office" job.  If not an office, then something in one of the hotel offices/desk may suit me.  Who knows?  There are a lot of different things to do there. 

All I know is that I can't wait to try to get down there.   Working at WDW has been a dream of mine since I was 14 yrs. old.  Besides, I'm way too cold here.
(LONG time)


----------



## black562

tawasdave said:


> 1)How many of you are seriously thinking about working for WDW when you retire?
> 
> 2)Do you think working at WDW will ruin the magic?
> 
> 3) If you could have any job at WDW...what would it be?
> 
> Ok..your turn...



No, I do think it would ruin the magic for me.  WDW has always been a place that began as a Father/Son trip...and, since my Dad's passing, a yearly (or bi-yearly) trek to enjoy the experience again and again.  Whenever I'm there, I can feel my Father with me.  Working there would be different.  I do magic and its a different game when you know how it works, the "magic" isn't the same.

If I could have any job, it would have to be Imagineer, since I'm so creative and have came up with so many ideas already (not to mention I dreamed up things like CSR and a few others long before they even existed).


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

How is everyone today?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> How is everyone today?



Cold and you?

Thank Bob for sharing with us yet another %^*&(*$ storm tomorrow.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Cold and you?
> 
> Thank Bob for sharing with us yet another %^*&(*$ storm tomorrow.




It's all Bob's fault?...wait until I  see him again...razzinfrazzin...


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Cold and you?
> 
> Thank Bob for sharing with us yet another %^*&(*$ storm tomorrow.





tawasdave said:


> It's all Bob's fault?...wait until I  see him again...razzinfrazzin...



LOL....all he got was rain...lol

But I'll pass then thanks along....pretty soon ya'll will be blaming me for the weather...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning.....another Icky day here in Boston.....Mel...what are you getting out by you, hope its not the rain we are getting down here on top of the snow.


----------



## tawasdave

Mel...have you got the video camera all set up for the wedding?  You tube account set up?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning.....another Icky day here in Boston.....Mel...what are you getting out by you, hope its not the rain we are getting down here on top of the snow.



Snow, Freezing rain, rain - power has flickered but still on (KEEPS everything crossed)


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Mel...have you got the video camera all set up for the wedding?  You tube account set up?



Working on it


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Working on it



I'll slip ya some money at the casino to get this video 

 

I still think as Dis'rs who have been here all along its our right hehe


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I'll slip ya some money at the casino to get this video
> 
> 
> 
> I still think as Dis'rs who have been here all along its our right hehe



I take care of you


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I take care of you



Oh and then I can post a link to the youtube on my myspace and facebook


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Oh and then I can post a link to the youtube on my myspace and facebook



Yes, but you weren't supposed to post it yet.


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Mel...have you got the video camera all set up for the wedding?  You tube account set up?





PirateMel said:


> Working on it





Carrieannew said:


> I'll slip ya some money at the casino to get this video
> 
> 
> 
> I still think as Dis'rs who have been here all along its our right hehe





PirateMel said:


> I take care of you





Carrieannew said:


> Oh and then I can post a link to the youtube on my myspace and facebook



Ok...who's idea was this again!!!.....NO VIDEO...


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...who's idea was this again!!!.....NO VIDEO...



SHA's


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> SHA's



LOL.....Ok...now I remember.....hmmm...how shall I get back at her....lol


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> SHA's



Yup Yup

It was all Sha yup

hehehehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yup Yup
> 
> It was all Sha yup
> 
> hehehehehe



Listen you!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Listen you!



Ohhhh I want to pick the background music for the video.. 

Lets see.. 

I am thinking a little bit of salt and peppa ... lets talk about sex

hahahahaha


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL.....Ok...now I remember.....hmmm...how shall I get back at her....lol



I dont know if you want to do that... I have something really neat that you will be getting as a late wedding present. And you will BAWL! (but really happy tears)


----------



## Sha

And this is something different from 2 other surprises I am working on


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhh I want to pick the background music for the video..
> 
> Lets see..
> 
> I am thinking a little bit of salt and peppa ... lets talk about sex
> 
> hahahahaha



CARRIE!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I dont know if you want to do that... I have something really neat that you will be getting as a late wedding present. And you will BAWL! (but really happy tears)





Sha said:


> And this is something different from 2 other surprises I am working on



Oh Geez...already planning on making me cry...lol

and yes I like surprises


----------



## Sha

Im surprised you dont want a wedding video. And we can keep it off of youtube, and maybe myspace.  

I still say, hook up the web cam, turn the sound off so you dont hear all the beeps from messages, and then those who cant be there can watch it.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> CARRIE!!!





Sha said:


> Im surprised you dont want a wedding video. And we can keep it off of youtube, and maybe myspace.
> 
> I still say, hook up the web cam, turn the sound off so you dont hear all the beeps from messages, and then those who cant be there can watch it.


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..which of the DISers have one of those James Bond type camera's or like the ones they use on that TV show "Cheaters" where they are hidden in a button on a purse or sumpin...Not that I am inferring anything using the word Cheaters...

Then we can all     the wedding...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Ok..which of the DISers have one of those James Bond type camera's or like the ones they use on that TV show "Cheaters" where they are hidden in a button on a purse or sumpin...Not that I am inferring anything using the word Cheaters...
> 
> Then we can all     the wedding...



lol....    ok ok...we may be able to work something out..lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> lol....    ok ok...we may be able to work something out..lol



Randy Randy

We broke her!!! Sweet


PEOPLE SHE SAID YES


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> lol....    ok ok...we may be able to work something out..lol


----------



## katydidbug1

I said...MAYBE!!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I said...MAYBE!!!!



but that isnt NO


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I said...MAYBE!!!!





Sha said:


> but that isnt NO



Duh every person knows maybe means yes.. geez


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Actually, "We'll See" means Yes, too!!!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Actually, "We'll See" means Yes, too!!!



In my case Maybe and We'll see means yes unless you continue to bug the crap out of me then the answer is NO!!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> In my case Maybe and We'll see means yes unless you continue to bug the crap out of me then the answer is NO!!!!!!



I can vouch for that...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I can vouch for that...



What , that I know how to say NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> What , that I know how to say NO!!!!!!!!!!!



awwwwwwwww honey....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwwww honey....



Well, I have to give credit where credit is due, you do send pretty


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Well, I have to give credit where credit is due, you do send pretty


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


>



Ummm...where are my flowers???


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ummm...where are my flowers???




Um...just a guess here...but I am thinkin flower store....after all Ang and I were engaged at the time....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um...just a guess here...but I am thinkin flower store....after all Ang and I were engaged at the time....



I smell bull honkey


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I smell bull honkey




Ang...your daughter needs correction again....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um...just a guess here...but I am thinkin flower store....after all Ang and I were engaged at the time....







See, Randy can be nice when he wants to be...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


> Um...just a guess here...but I am thinkin flower store....after all Ang and I were engaged at the time....



Fine...I guess I'll have to find someone else to get me flowers...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I smell bull honkey





tawasdave said:


> Ang...your daughter needs correction again....



Ummm, if the definition of engaged is, "he asked me to marry him and I said yes, then YES, we were engaged"


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> See, Randy can be nice when he wants to be...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

acm563 said:


> Ummm, if the definition of engaged is, "he asked me to marry him and I said yes, then YES, we were engaged"



No ring= no engagement!!! Was there a ring?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


>



ok, dont push it babe, I love you but not THAT much


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> No ring= no engagement!!! Was there a ring?


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Ummm, if the definition of engaged is, "he asked me to marry him and I said yes, then YES, we were engaged"




Um..just what other definition do we need?  Oh wait there was that...um...oh nevermind....


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> No ring= no engagement!!! Was there a ring?




Oh..there was a ring...


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> No ring= no engagement!!! Was there a ring?



Yeppers, but I dont know if I still have a picture of it or not. There was a beautiful heart shaped solitaire (.60ct) on my ring finger


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yeppers, but I dont know if I still have a picture of it or not. There was a beautiful heart shaped solitaire (.60ct) on my ring finger



I do not believe the question was worded correct. But I shall zip it


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hmmm, sounds like an engagement to me...


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hmmm, sounds like an engagement to me...




tada...BINGO...so there sweet daughter...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I do not believe the question was worded correct. But I shall zip it



and guess who I learned that from ...MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> No ring= no engagement!!! Was there a ring?



Wow, modern day jewelry store marketing is alive and well.  MUST have that ring!!!!   

Sorry, that's my marketing degree coming out.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Usually if there's a ring, there's either an engagement or a wedding.

Jim


----------



## acm563

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Usually if there's a ring, there's either an engagement or a wedding.
> 
> Jim



lolrof....Ok , it was a very long story that I couldnt even begin to go into... but there is NOT going to be a marriage at least not with me as the bride


----------



## katydidbug1

For the most part when you get this






You get this






and then you get this






Yes that really is a pic of my wedding band


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Yes that really is a pic of my wedding band



I thought someone finally found your halo and it was returned to sender


----------



## black562

Aww, well how about this?  Half carot, princess cut D-colorless VS-1 Clarity.  I pick my diamonds very well.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> For the most part when you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...best wishes to the both of you...
> 
> Aint it grand.....


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part when you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...best wishes to the both of you...
> 
> Aint it grand.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, congrats to the future Mr. & Mrs. Smee!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> Aww, well how about this?  Half carot, princess cut D-colorless VS-1 Clarity.  I pick my diamonds very well.



Very nice...but not for me. I like another style...
Years ago I went online and played with a "create and engagement ring" site...ouch, that was dangerous: Platinum-emerald cut-2 carat canary diamond= $26,000!!!!  
It was either a ring or a downpayment on a house...I took the house!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Very nice...but not for me. I like another style...
> Years ago I went online and played with a "create and engagement ring" site...ouch, that was dangerous: Platinum-emerald cut-2 carat canary diamond= $26,000!!!!
> It was either a ring or a downpayment on a house...I took the house!



Good choice!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Very nice...but not for me. I like another style...
> Years ago I went online and played with a "create and engagement ring" site...ouch, that was dangerous: Platinum-emerald cut-2 carat canary diamond= $26,000!!!!
> It was either a ring or a downpayment on a house...I took the house!





Ragnrok23 said:


> Good choice!



VERY smart choice  I have a lot of jewelry that I seldom even wear anymore but a house that is lived in daily  but Marie is looking to inherit some nice jewelry one day  altho Genesis claims since he is my child it should all go to him...Thank God I will be dead and not be here to hear them fighting


----------



## Carrieannew

I want a ring pop

Im simple


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> VERY smart choice  I have a lot of jewelry that I seldom even wear anymore but a house that is lived in daily  but Marie is looking to inherit some nice jewelry one day  altho Genesis claims since he is my child it should all go to him...Thank God I will be dead and not be here to hear them fighting



Yea, but she still has the ring from our engagement...it was a HUGE rock...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I want a ring pop
> 
> Im simple



Ok note made...when Carrie meets Mr. Right....Ring Pop....is there a certian flavor????


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Very nice...but not for me. I like another style...
> Years ago I went online and played with a "create and engagement ring" site...ouch, that was dangerous: Platinum-emerald cut-2 carat canary diamond= $26,000!!!!
> It was either a ring or a downpayment on a house...I took the house!



2 carot, yikes...very expensive.  Well when I was married I built a house for us, which we moved into a few days after the wedding.  It was funny because the carpet man ran out and had to re-order...so for a week we didn't have carpet in a guest room or the living room.  Watch out for those nail strips, ouch!!!  Since the divorce, I don't have the house (sold), but I still have a nice engagement ring that I need to figure out what to do with, any ideas?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok note made...when Carrie meets Mr. Right....Ring Pop....is there a certian flavor????



Blue raspberry

The whole concept of Carrie and Mr. Right.. 

Yeah... thats a funny one hehe

How about Mr. Right Now. Because past that.. ok family board


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok note made...when Carrie meets Mr. Right....Ring Pop....is there a certian flavor????



I doubt it..she is not picky...oh wait, you mean flavor of ring pop...my bad...


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> 2 carot, yikes...very expensive.  Well when I was married I built a house for us, which we moved into a few days after the wedding.  It was funny because the carpet man ran out and had to re-order...so for a week we didn't have carpet in a guest room or the living room.  Watch out for those nail strips, ouch!!!  Since the divorce, I don't have the house (sold), but I still have a nice engagement ring that I need to figure out what to do with, any ideas?



pawn shop

I am heartless


----------



## black562

Carrieannew said:


> pawn shop
> 
> I am heartless



Well I do have a nice watch, so I figure if I get engaged 11 more times I can make a diamond dial right?  You know, one stone for each hour?  

On second thought...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well I do have a nice watch, so I figure if I get engaged 11 more times I can make a diamond dial right?  You know, one stone for each hour?
> 
> On second thought...



You could buy DVC


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well I do have a nice watch, so I figure if I get engaged 11 more times I can make a diamond dial right?  You know, one stone for each hour?
> 
> On second thought...



you just made me think of something along those lines... When I got divorced I went and got my cartilage ear piercing....then I have 2 more for 2  heartbreaks..... It was my decision to get my cartilage pierced as a reminder of my foolishness, once it hit 3 I wised up on the heartbreak part.....lolrof


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea, but she still has the ring from our engagement...it was a HUGE rock...



Yes, I do still have my heart shaped solitaire, it is my favorite piece of jewelry.... not as large as Carries Ring Pop tho..


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Yes, I do still have my heart shaped solitaire, it is my favorite piece of jewelry.... not as large as Carries Ring Pop tho..



speaking of enagement ring... my mom have a pair of earing and a ring


----------



## Sha

One could always buy a few more diamonds in various sizes to make a journey pendant, because the journey to get where you are, included getting that diamond back.

its nice to make it into other jewelry


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> One could always buy a few more diamonds in various sizes to make a journey pendant, because the journey to get where you are, included getting that diamond back.
> 
> its nice to make it into other jewelry



Biting tongue, biting tongue....nope can't do it....I thought they were bigger....LOL


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Biting tongue, biting tongue....nope can't do it....I thought they were bigger....LOL



LMAO  me too

I was wondering if you would say anything


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> 2 carot, yikes...very expensive.  Well when I was married I built a house for us, which we moved into a few days after the wedding.  It was funny because the carpet man ran out and had to re-order...so for a week we didn't have carpet in a guest room or the living room.  Watch out for those nail strips, ouch!!!  Since the divorce, I don't have the house (sold), but I still have a nice engagement ring that I need to figure out what to do with, any ideas?



Hmm. I vote for making it into something else. A nice pendant necklace for your mom or another special lady in your life.


----------



## CinRell

ANTSS2001 said:


> speaking of enagement ring... my mom have a pair of earing and a ring :lmao



I kick myself for not doing that!  Mine was 2 carrots... 1 carrot the middle half carrot each on the side.. would've been an awsome necklace and earring set. $7,000 ring (and that was on sale). I gave it back to him to make a statement.. even tho HE cheated on ME and I could've kept the damn thing.

A while later I asked what he did with it and he lost it. Said I'm not sure it's somewhere in the house   

Joe sell it on ebay. YOu can get $$ there. Or something for your mom. Not for a gf tho.. that's not good luck.


----------



## black562

Ok, I just had to do it.  Is this what you girls had in mind?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Ok, I just had to do it.  Is this what you girls had in mind?



LMAO!!! too funny... does it come in gold?


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> Ok, I just had to do it.  Is this what you girls had in mind?



LMAO.....bad Joe


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> LMAO!!! too funny... does it come in gold?



The pink inflamation at the tip concerns me.

Joe.. is this what you THINK pickles are supposed to look like?


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> The pink inflamation at the tip concerns me.
> 
> Joe.. is this what you THINK pickles are supposed to look like?



I think that is just lighting.. LOL 

not going to say the other thought. Will save that for later! (you just may need to remind me)


----------



## Ragnrok23

I'm starting to notice a trend of the guys getting the engagement ring back,  wonder where I went wrong in that process?


----------



## black562

Give a guy a break...it was the best I could do on short notice.  You try searching for pickle jewelry and see how well you do.  I was looking for a diamond-studded one but maybe later.


----------



## black562

Ragnrok23 said:


> I'm starting to notice a trend of the guys getting the engagement ring back,  wonder where I went wrong in that process?



I never got it back from my wife, but I did from my fiance.

Just ask for it, that's the best method...usually when you're face to face and she's real mad, then she'll just rip it off and throw it at ya!!!


----------



## Ragnrok23

black562 said:


> I never got it back from my wife, but I did from my fiance.
> 
> Just ask for it, that's the best method...usually when you're face to face and she's real mad, then she'll just rip it off and throw it at ya!!!



Oh- well it's my soon to be ex-wife so I guess that's not happening.

Just wish I had opted for a row of diamonds on my ring, she ended up getting two rows on her when I said I didn't wany any


----------



## CinRell

Tony the way I hear it, if it's the woman's fault the relationship ends (cheating etc) of her decision, the man gets the ring back.

If the man cheated or decided it was over... OR if he gave it as a gift as well as engagement (christmas, bday)... then she keeps it.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Give a guy a break...it was the best I could do on short notice.  You try searching for pickle jewelry and see how well you do.  I was looking for a diamond-studded one but maybe later.



LOL... no worries


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> 2 carot, yikes...very expensive.  Well when I was married I built a house for us, which we moved into a few days after the wedding.  It was funny because the carpet man ran out and had to re-order...so for a week we didn't have carpet in a guest room or the living room.  Watch out for those nail strips, ouch!!!  Since the divorce, I don't have the house (sold), but I still have a nice engagement ring that I need to figure out what to do with, any ideas?



What size - you could do like the bacholar and see who it fits  

(Sorry could not resist)

I still have my diamond - heart shaped.


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Tony the way I hear it, if it's the woman's fault the relationship ends (cheating etc) of her decision, the man gets the ring back.
> 
> If the man cheated or decided it was over... OR if he gave it as a gift as well as engagement (christmas, bday)... then she keeps it.



Well darn, I should've definitely got mine back from my ex-wife.


----------



## black562

Well lookie here...hmmm???


----------



## Ilivetogo

I have mine -- tucked away.  Not sure what to do with it yet.  (marquise shape)  Hmmmm ... it could buy a pretty nice WDW vacation!


----------



## Ragnrok23

CinRell said:


> Tony the way I hear it, if it's the woman's fault the relationship ends (cheating etc) of her decision, the man gets the ring back.
> 
> If the man cheated or decided it was over... OR if he gave it as a gift as well as engagement (christmas, bday)... then she keeps it.



Well she ended it, but it wasn't really anyone's "fault" (neither one of us cheated or abused each other or anything- just didn't work out)


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> Well she ended it, but it wasn't really anyone's "fault" (neither one of us cheated or abused each other or anything- just didn't work out)



Just sucks no matter what.


----------



## sand2270

I have my wedding ring from my marriage.  Decided I will give it to my daughter when she is old enough and she can decide what she wants to do with it.

On a side note...my ex-husband gave me lots of nice jewelry...basically to make up for treating me like crap..."sorry I am such a jerk here's a new necklace".  I'll take a decent guy over a nice piece of jewelry everyday.  

I will probably give all the jewelry he gave me to my daughter at some point.  The only thing I wear everyday is a ring he gave me with her birthstone.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I agree with Cinrell...
If the ring purely for an engagement, then she gives the ring back if things don't work out.
BUT, if the ring is given as a gift (Xmas, Bday, Valentine's, etc) then she should get to keep it.
Personally, I wouldn't want a ring as a GIFT, I would want it as an engagement (its own special occassion) and not on a holiday. I wouldn't want the guy to feel like, "well, it's your bday so I had to get you something...here you go-wanna get married?"


----------



## CinRell

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I agree with Cinrell...
> If the ring purely for an engagement, then she gives the ring back if things don't work out.
> BUT, if the ring is given as a gift (Xmas, Bday, Valentine's, etc) then she should get to keep it.
> Personally, I wouldn't want a ring as a GIFT, I would want it as an engagement (its own special occassion) and not on a holiday. I wouldn't want the guy to feel like, "well, it's your bday so I had to get you something...here you go-wanna get married?"



I am SO with you on that. My ex fiance did it BEFORE Christmas.... which worked (well, didn't work...) but if it had been my Xmas gift I"d have been disappointed at the un-originality of it.

THe whole proposal was a big mess tho so I should've known......



On another note I"ve never dated anybody really into giving jewelry.. flowers yes (which die in 3 days and I still don't quite get the point).. but not jewelry...

My ex boyfriend got me a necklace last Xmas that he was oh so proud of and kept hinting at something sooo special he gave me and presented it to me with such flourish...

It is the most hideous thing I"ve ever seen and I wore it ONCE to make him happy. I pretended to like it but seriously. Are you KIDDING me????


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well lookie here...hmmm???



Imagine that!


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I agree with Cinrell...
> If the ring purely for an engagement, then she gives the ring back if things don't work out.
> BUT, if the ring is given as a gift (Xmas, Bday, Valentine's, etc) then she should get to keep it.
> Personally, I wouldn't want a ring as a GIFT, I would want it as an engagement (its own special occassion) and not on a holiday. I wouldn't want the guy to feel like, "well, it's your bday so I had to get you something...here you go-wanna get married?"



But even better is getting a Mickey ring and a proposal in front of the castle...THEN get the real ring a week later.  Double the pleasure and double the fun!!!

One night I'm going to make a post of my fantasy wedding, which I've told Sha just a little here and there.  Its not something I would do at this point, but it keeps my creative juices flowing...who knows, maybe my baby niece will do it.


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> But even better is getting a Mickey ring and a proposal in front of the castle...THEN get the real ring a week later.  Double the pleasure and double the fun!!!
> 
> One night I'm going to make a post of my fantasy wedding, which I've told Sha just a little here and there.  Its not something I would do at this point, but it keeps my creative juices flowing...who knows, maybe my baby niece will do it.



Never say never.

You never know.. and if it happens I want to be on the guest list!


----------



## tawasdave

Ragnrok23 said:


> I'm starting to notice a trend of the guys getting the engagement ring back,  wonder where I went wrong in that process?




Yea me too...I should have gotten it back...


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Never say never.
> 
> You never know.. and if it happens I want to be on the guest list!



I think the Dis folks would have their own section.  But unless I struck it rich, it would be foolish to spend the money that my fantasy would require...as it would buy a heck of a house.

But either way, definitely a section for my Dis friends.


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I agree with Cinrell...
> If the ring purely for an engagement, then she gives the ring back if things don't work out.
> BUT, if the ring is given as a gift (Xmas, Bday, Valentine's, etc) then she should get to keep it.
> Personally, I wouldn't want a ring as a GIFT, I would want it as an engagement (its own special occassion) and not on a holiday. I wouldn't want the guy to feel like, "well, it's your bday so I had to get you something...here you go-wanna get married?"



Ya know...why aren't guys informed of these rules???


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> Ya know...why aren't guys informed of these rules???



Yeah, I can't believe a woman would keep the ring in a broken engagement, I don't get that.  If you are already married or if it was a gift than I agree that is different unless it is some kind of family heirloom or something.


----------



## Ragnrok23

tawasdave said:


> Ya know...why aren't guys informed of these rules???



I was specificy told by my ex to NOT propose on any sort of holiday


----------



## tawasdave

Ragnrok23 said:


> I was specificy told by my ex to NOT propose on any sort of holiday



Now see.....that should have been a clue right there....


----------



## black562

Ragnrok23 said:


> I was specificy told by my ex to NOT propose on any sort of holiday



.


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> Yeah, I can't believe a woman would keep the ring in a broken engagement, I don't get that.  If you are already married or if it was a gift than I agree that is different unless it is some kind of family heirloom or something.



I didn't because I was angry.. but finding out that 3 months after he proposed he was sleeping with his coworker, looking back I wish I'd kept it and pawned it to pay off the bills i racked up fixing up HIS house.


----------



## Sha

Speaking of weddings and all. I have a message from a former poster of the original thread. Michelle (BigSis) has gotten married, 6 weeks ago. She wanted to pass on Congrats to Cait and Bob for their upcoming wedding!


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> I didn't because I was angry.. but finding out that 3 months after he proposed he was sleeping with his coworker, looking back I wish I'd kept it and pawned it to pay off the bills i racked up fixing up HIS house.




Yeah, you know I don't want to judge anyone...I know every situation is different.  I was thinking that after I made the post.  Sounds like you are better off.


----------



## Ragnrok23

black562 said:


> Yeah well, I should have specifically told mine not to cheat on any sort of holiday...or ever.  Catching your wife cheating on Christmas Eve kinda puts a damper on the holiday festivities....JUUUUUST a tad.





CinRell said:


> I didn't because I was angry.. but finding out that 3 months after he proposed he was sleeping with his coworker, looking back I wish I'd kept it and pawned it to pay off the bills i racked up fixing up HIS house.



sorry to hear that


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Speaking of weddings and all. I have a message from a former poster of the original thread. Michelle (BigSis) has gotten married, 6 weeks ago. She wanted to pass on Congrats to Cait and Bob for their upcoming wedding!



Be sure to tell Michelle I said thanks and send our Congrats to her. 

Well mother nature gave me a niceish day today, so I should be heading to my grandmothers to pack....I really really don't want too.....would rather make some popcorn and watch a movie.  I really need to get motivated....LOL..I know I know the packing queen is so unmotivated...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Be sure to tell Michelle I said thanks and send our Congrats to her.
> 
> Well mother nature gave me a niceish day today, so I should be heading to my grandmothers to pack....I really really don't want too.....would rather make some popcorn and watch a movie.  I really need to get motivated....LOL..I know I know the packing queen is so unmotivated...lol



I will do that! 

Okay folks... we need happy thoughts here.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> I will do that!
> 
> Okay folks... we need happy thoughts here.



I know what a downer...lol...went from happy wedding thoughts to broken engagements and appropriate ring ownership.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I will do that!
> 
> Okay folks... we need happy thoughts here.



Happy thoughts of happy weddings?  

So I let Sha in on the song used in the first dance at my wedding, which I really hadn't told anyone.

Hey Sha, if you want to post the link to the song, go ahead, if you still have it handy.  I think everyone here would approve of my choice.  It may give someone else the idea to use it since its so perfect.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I know what a downer...lol...went from happy wedding thoughts to broken engagements and appropriate ring ownership.



So Cait... about that video feed...


----------



## katydidbug1

Lets see Happy thoughts

Dole Whips
Tea at the GF
Fireworks from the beach at the poly
Bob

How's that?


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Lets see Happy thoughts
> 
> Dole Whips
> Tea at the GF
> Fireworks from the beach at the poly
> Bob
> 
> How's that?



What?  No pickles?  No frozen bananas?

And I'll add one of my own...

ORANGE SLUSHIES!!!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> So Cait... about that video feed...



Look at it this way...the end of one relationship opens the door for a new, better one.  Better Sha?? LOL


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Happy thoughts of happy weddings?
> 
> So I let Sha in on the song used in the first dance at my wedding, which I really hadn't told anyone.
> 
> Hey Sha, if you want to post the link to the song, go ahead, if you still have it handy.  I think everyone here would approve of my choice.  It may give someone else the idea to use it since its so perfect.



I have it if you want me to do that I will.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> So Cait... about that video feed...



NO


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> What?  No pickles?  No frozen bananas?
> 
> And I'll add one of my own...
> 
> ORANGE SLUSHIES!!!



You want your own pickle?????!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> What?  No pickles?  No frozen bananas?
> 
> And I'll add one of my own...
> 
> ORANGE SLUSHIES!!!



I'll second the Orange Slushies....YUM


----------



## Carrieannew

There is this pickle... 

That I am fond of.. but can not seem to grasp. 

happy thoughts for ya Cait?!?

I love frozen banana's also


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Look at it this way...the end of one relationship opens the door for a new, better one.  Better Sha?? LOL



Yes


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Yes



Good...cause that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> There is this pickle...
> 
> That I am fond of.. but can not seem to grasp.
> 
> happy thoughts for ya Cait?!?
> 
> I love frozen banana's also




LOL...Happy enough


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I have it if you want me to do that I will.



Yes Sha please post it.

And NO I don't want my own pickle, I was speaking for you gals.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Happy enough



Lack of sleep for an extended period of time is keeping my everyday shiney happy personality from coming through


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Good...cause that's what I keep telling myself.



I believe it truy does. Not only does it make you stronger, even through the pain, but you learn more about yourself too. 


Here is the song Joe was referring too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbA2d8CHiKQ


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Lack of sleep for an extended period of time is keeping my everyday shiney happy personality from coming through


Opps....Miss Carrie needs a starbucks or a nap...or both...now there is a happy thought  STARBUCKS!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> Yeah well, I should have specifically told mine not to cheat on any sort of holiday...or ever.  Catching your wife cheating on Christmas Eve kinda puts a damper on the holiday festivities....JUUUUUST a tad.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Opps....Miss Carrie needs a starbucks or a nap...or both...now there is a happy thought  STARBUCKS!!



Starcracks would be so nice right now


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> There is this pickle...
> 
> That I am fond of.. but can not seem to grasp.
> 
> happy thoughts for ya Cait?!?
> 
> I love frozen banana's also





Leave it to Carrie to force us to issue a "Gutter Alert"""


----------



## NH_Bubba

katydidbug1 said:


> I'll second the Orange Slushies....YUM



Can I get a Grey Goose Lemonaide Smoothie Instead Please


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I have my wedding ring from my marriage.  Decided I will give it to my daughter when she is old enough and she can decide what she wants to do with it.
> 
> On a side note...my ex-husband gave me lots of nice jewelry...basically to make up for treating me like crap..."sorry I am such a jerk here's a new necklace".  I'll take a decent guy over a nice piece of jewelry everyday.
> 
> I will probably give all the jewelry he gave me to my daughter at some point.  The only thing I wear everyday is a ring he gave me with her birthstone.



Oh, you had one of those too???  Yes, thats how I obtained most of my jewelry and ppl always ask why would you want it or wear it still since HE gave it to you and my response is that it obviously meant NOTHING to him so why should it mean anything to me, its just another ring, or earring or necklace etc with no sentimentality attached IMO but I learned to never admit where a certain piece of jewelry comes from if a new bf asks, you just change the subject and say isnt it pretty....


----------



## NH_Bubba

Carrieannew said:


> Starcracks would be so nice right now




I'm heading down for a double expresso to help me get through the afternoon. what can I get ya.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I believe it truy does. Not only does it make you stronger, even through the pain, but you learn more about yourself too.
> 
> 
> Here is the song Joe was referring too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbA2d8CHiKQ



Awww Joe that is priceless


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm heading down for a double expresso to help me get through the afternoon. what can I get ya.



Tripple venti white mocha for Carrie


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Tripple venti white mocha for Carrie



I Thought she wanted a coffee not an Italian sports car?


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> Awww Joe that is priceless



Yeah, alot of people miss that song since its the exit song, but I heard it loud and clear.  When you listen to the lyrics, it really makes perfect since.  I remember very clear as the song ended, I dipped her and then laid her head on my shoulder as the lyrics said "...when two of us are one, and we live to keep the promise...we'll go on, ever on".

BUT, like the song says, for two to be as one, you HAVE to live to keep the promise.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> I Thought she wanted a coffee not an Italian sports car?



    I am sure she will accept both, and a nice ring pop to go with it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Tripple venti white mocha for Carrie



.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Oh, you had one of those too???  Yes, thats how I obtained most of my jewelry and ppl always ask why would you want it or wear it still since HE gave it to you and my response is that it obviously meant NOTHING to him so why should it mean anything to me, its just another ring, or earring or necklace etc with no sentimentality attached IMO but I learned to never admit where a certain piece of jewelry comes from if a new bf asks, you just change the subject and say isnt it pretty....



I do wear some of it sometimes.  I really have no sentimentality attached to it anymore and if a future BF has a problem with me wearing stuff well he probably wouldn't be my BF for very long.


----------



## Carrieannew

.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> insert *stolen from some dude in Western Mass*



Well I will accept your chicken dinner... and I like your choice of starbucks flavors


----------



## nurse.darcy

Can I get a venti 5 shot americano with room.  EXTRA HOT. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Can I get a venti 5 shot americano with room.  EXTRA HOT. . .




What is the room for?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> What is the room for?



For the Italian American


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

acm563 said:


> For the Italian American



  THAT was priceless!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> For the Italian American




I am assuming you mean the male Italian American...being an Italian American I am just clarifying. 

I was thinking liquor myself but your idea sounds better.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> What is the room for?



Gotta have space for the half and half. . .lol.  Though Angy's thought was infinitely more interesting. . .lol.  Though I think I am going for something besides italian this time around. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I am assuming you mean the male Italian American...being an Italian American I am just clarifying.
> 
> I was thinking liquor myself but your idea sounds better.



I knew she meant MALE italian american. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I knew she meant MALE italian american. . .lol.




I'm a little slow today...I'll catch up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I'm a little slow today...I'll catch up.



After the other night at Andrea's and coffee yesterday, I am still a little too wired for comfort.  Need sleep, gotta work tonight. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> After the other night at Andrea's and coffee yesterday, I am still a little too wired for comfort.  Need sleep, gotta work tonight. . .lol.




Aww I told her I was jealous and wish I could have hung out with you guys.  I will have to make a road trip out there one long weekend.


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> THAT was priceless!!!





nurse.darcy said:


> Gotta have space for the half and half. . .lol.  Though Angy's thought was infinitely more interesting. . .lol.  Though I think I am going for something besides italian this time around. . .lol





sand2270 said:


> I am assuming you mean the male Italian American...being an Italian American I am just clarifying.
> 
> I was thinking liquor myself but your idea sounds better.





nurse.darcy said:


> I knew she meant MALE italian american. . .lol.



    I wasn't aware there was ever any doubt as to what direction I swing in.....     ALWAYS male.... and I guess my mind was just on Carrie and her MOB's so that is the direction I went in


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I wasn't aware there was ever any doubt as to what direction I swing in.....     ALWAYS male.... and I guess my mind was just on Carrie and her MOB's so that is the direction I went in



No no no...no question about your direction...I'm not quite awake today.  May have to get a second latte but the second one always gives me the jitters so I have been putting it off.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Aww I told her I was jealous and wish I could have hung out with you guys.  I will have to make a road trip out there one long weekend.



We could always put you on speakerphone when we hang.  It happens once a week lately. . .after all a girls night is always fun. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> We could always put you on speakerphone when we hang.  It happens once a week lately. . .after all a girls night is always fun. . .



LOL long distance girl's night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I wasn't aware there was ever any doubt as to what direction I swing in.....     ALWAYS male.... and I guess my mind was just on Carrie and her MOB's so that is the direction I went in



Oh no question sweetie. . .as you know.  lol


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> No no no...no question about your direction...I'm not quite awake today.  May have to get a second latte but the second one always gives me the jitters so I have been putting it off.



I wish I had that problem....caffeine , energy drinks, coffee, mt dew....no effect on me..... I could drink a pot of coffee before bedtime and it would not affect me going to sleep.........


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> LOL long distance girl's night.



Hey if you can't be there, this will at least be the next best thing. . .besides we were planning a summer road trip. . .with children. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey if you can't be there, this will at least be the next best thing. . .besides we were planning a summer road trip. . .with children. . .lol




Planning a summer road trip where...here??  I already told Andrea that I have plenty of room and you guys are welcome to stay at my place.


----------



## sand2270

Andrea's poor little boy...trapped in a house with 6 women!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Planning a summer road trip where...here??  I already told Andrea that I have plenty of room and you guys are welcome to stay at my place.



First off, Andrea's 3 yo LOVES me so when I am there it is all about Darcy and Nathan. . .in fact so much so that I need to plan a play date with Lauren so she doesn't feel left out.  

As for the road trip, I CANT believe you are asking where. . .lol.  You should already know where both of us want to go. . .you wanna come along?


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> First off, Andrea's 3 yo LOVES me so when I am there it is all about Darcy and Nathan. . .in fact so much so that I need to plan a play date with Lauren so she doesn't feel left out.
> 
> As for the road trip, I CANT believe you are asking where. . .lol.  You should already know where both of us want to go. . .you wanna come along?




Dude I am so lost today, sent you a PM for clarification.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Dude I am so lost today, sent you a PM for clarification.



clarification PM sent. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> First off, Andrea's 3 yo LOVES me so when I am there it is all about Darcy and Nathan. . .in fact so much so that I need to plan a play date with Lauren so she doesn't feel left out.
> 
> As for the road trip, I CANT believe you are asking where. . .lol.  You should already know where both of us want to go. . .you wanna come along?




Ok I am caught up.  I will come along if you got one of what you guys are going for for me.  Does that even make sense?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Ok I am caught up.  I will come along if you got one of what you guys are going for for me.  Does that even make sense?



Got it and I can work that out. . .Rob has some really great friends that I met this last october. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Got it and I can work that out. . .Rob has some really great friends that I met this last october. . .



I thought we were being all cryptic and talking in code and stuff?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I thought we were being all cryptic and talking in code and stuff?



No code, just stuff. . .lol. Ya know, I can work out practically anything into a trip of some sort. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> No code, just stuff. . .lol. Ya know, I can work out practically anything into a trip of some sort. . .



HAHA ok


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Just thought I'd pop back in and wish everyone a good day!


----------



## black562

Thought I'd use a different smiley...


----------



## Sha

nice shot Joe


----------



## tawasdave

Holy Batsignal Batman....AC was open tonight!!!!

http://www.************.com/archives/2156


----------



## black562

tawasdave said:


> Holy Batsignal Batman....AC was open tonight!!!!
> 
> http://www.************.com/archives/2156



Sing it with me:

Rummm da da da dun, da da da dun dun dun dun
Marching along, we're Adventurers
Singing the song of Adventurers
Up or down, north, south, east or west
An Adventurer's life is best!!!!


----------



## Sha

WOOO HOOO! Lets go! Breakfast first at Cape May, and lets not forget to get those pickles (and with rides like HM, BTMR and Splash) and then AC!


----------



## tawasdave

I sure hope this turns out to be true and Disney has come to their senses...Makes the May meet more of a possibility for Moi...


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> WOOO HOOO! Lets go! Breakfast first at Cape May, and lets not forget to get those pickles (and with rides like HM, BTMR and Splash) and then AC!



I have to swing by B&C first to get a malt and grilled cheese and then a Dole Whip!!!


----------



## black562

I just uploaded some of these and wanted to share one with you.  Many of you have heard the stories of me and my Father's trips to Disney, along with his sudden death.  I wanted to share this clip with you to just show the kinds of hijinx we used to get into.  Of course, I have many other videos on my channel, some of me and Dad, nearly all of the current rides and some rides that have long since closed.

Enjoy...

Me and Dad at Breakfast with Cinderella


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> I just uploaded some of these and wanted to share one with you.  Many of you have heard the stories of me and my Father's trips to Disney, along with his sudden death.  I wanted to share this clip with you to just show the kinds of hijinx we used to get into.  Of course, I have many other videos on my channel, some of me and Dad, nearly all of the current rides and some rides that have long since closed.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> Me and Dad at Breakfast with Cinderella



Thanks for sharing  
How old were you in the vidoe?


----------



## DisTeach

I wish I could tag along in May, but it's a busy time for me.  Also, I'll be heading down in June anyhow!


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> Thanks for sharing
> How old were you in the vidoe?



That was in spring of 1995, so I would've been 21 years old then.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm back from cruise'n the Caribbean Sea......did you miss me  

Boy you all have been busy...too many pages for me to read.... Darcy or anyone else want to give me a recap since Jan 1 as to what I missed.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from cruise'n the Caribbean Sea......did you miss me
> 
> Boy you all have been busy...too many pages for me to read.... Darcy or anyone else want to give me a recap since Jan 1 as to what I missed.



Welcome back Teresa!! Hope you had a wonderful time and got warm 

Check your email for me *when* you can


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from cruise'n the Caribbean Sea......did you miss me
> 
> Boy you all have been busy...too many pages for me to read.... Darcy or anyone else want to give me a recap since Jan 1 as to what I missed.



Welcome back Teresa...hope ya had fun...

as for a recap....OMG..to much to recap...where would I start...lol

You were suppose to bring back the warm weather...and um, where exactly is it?


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Welcome back Teresa...hope ya had fun...
> 
> as for a recap....OMG..to much to recap...where would I start...lol
> 
> You were suppose to bring back the warm weather...and um, where exactly is it?



Unfortunately the warmth did not want to come back with me...it's still in the Caribbean.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from cruise'n the Caribbean Sea......did you miss me
> 
> Boy you all have been busy...too many pages for me to read.... Darcy or anyone else want to give me a recap since Jan 1 as to what I missed.



Welcome back Miss Teresa.  Did you have a great time????


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Welcome back Miss Teresa.  Did you have a great time????



Oh yea....it was an awesome......


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea....it was an awesome......



Looking forward to hearing all about it, and pics too...pretty please


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about it, and pics too...pretty please




Oh sure...Ms No video wants to see pics....(yea you missed that TT while you were gone) We may have the bride convinced to video tape the weddin...

      

I am not sure but I think Sha is working on getting the honeymoon taped too..


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure...Ms No video wants to see pics....(yea you missed that TT while you were gone) We may have the bride convinced to video tape the weddin...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but I think Sha is working on getting the honeymoon taped too..



Ummmm No


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure...Ms No video wants to see pics....(yea you missed that TT while you were gone) We may have the bride convinced to video tape the weddin...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but I think Sha is working on getting the honeymoon taped too..



   Listen you   

I am quite sure there will be pics of the wedding posted   BUT NO YOUTUBE.  And as for the Honeymoon.....NO


----------



## sand2270

Welcome back Teresa!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure...Ms No video wants to see pics....(yea you missed that TT while you were gone) We may have the bride convinced to video tape the weddin...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but I think Sha is working on getting the honeymoon taped too..


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from cruise'n the Caribbean Sea......did you miss me
> 
> Boy you all have been busy...too many pages for me to read.... Darcy or anyone else want to give me a recap since Jan 1 as to what I missed.




Weclome back - warm weather would have been nice - freezin here brrrr.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Listen you
> 
> I am quite sure there will be pics of the wedding posted   BUT NO YOUTUBE.  And as for the Honeymoon.....NO



I dont want to put the wedding on youtube... i just want to see it! LOL


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Weclome back - warm weather would have been nice - freezin here brrrr.



You think its cold now...just wait a couple days....


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> You think its cold now...just wait a couple days....



Yes, we can thank our friends up NORTH for that one this time


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Yes, we can thank our friends up NORTH for that one this time



So this is all Steve's fault????


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea....it was an awesome......



I will attempt a recap. . .if I leave anything out it is just cause I am rarely on for more than 5 minutes at a time cause I am working too much. . .

Okay, here goes. . .

There is a DIS meetup this weekend at some casino in CT. . .though people are getting sick and there is a HUGE storm on the way for today that could keep everyone at home.

Randy and Angy have broken off all future engagement ties, though they still give each other a hard time like an old married couple. . .lol.  Carrie, their daughter, is a troublemaker. . .but I should tell you its just because she keeps trying to pass herself off as being sweet and innocent. . .(sorry Carrie, I wuv you but I have to have fun with my recaps ya know)

There is a DIS WEDDING on the forefront, The pirate and his princess are getting married in Boston soon. . .woo hoo and Congrats Cait and Bob. . .cant wait for the wedding details. . .(please, no honeymoon details. . .well except for the requisite picture of the two of you smiling in the photo together)

Joe opened a chat room that is available anytime but is mostly used at 9 p.m. eastern/6 p.m. Pacific time.  Apparently there has been an extensive discussion about pickles and old engagement rings/wedding rings. . .and of course other things that cannot be mentioned on the family board. . .

We are all in cahoots about a plan for a May DIS meet. . .there is a thread that contains a poll.  Just remember, don't really put me in charge of anything.  I can start a poll and put the thought in people's heads. . .but I gave up organizing events when I became a nurse. . .

Oh, for the record, I have been told that this is the "Year of Adventure". . .aka., the year of "***" am I doing. . .so we are all supposed to try something new, different and exciting this year.

I am sure I missed a million things but this was a good start. . .

PS there is a rumor that AC is open at DTD. . .its not official though.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I will attempt a recap. . .if I leave anything out it is just cause I am rarely on for more than 5 minutes at a time cause I am working too much. . .
> 
> Okay, here goes. . .
> 
> There is a DIS meetup this weekend at some casino in CT. . .though people are getting sick and there is a HUGE storm on the way for today that could keep everyone at home.
> 
> Randy and Angy have broken off all future engagement ties, though they still give each other a hard time like an old married couple. . .lol.  Carrie, their daughter, is a troublemaker. . .but I should tell you its just because she keeps trying to pass herself off as being sweet and innocent. . .(sorry Carrie, I wuv you but I have to have fun with my recaps ya know)
> 
> There is a DIS WEDDING on the forefront, The pirate and his princess are getting married in Boston soon. . .woo hoo and Congrats Cait and Bob. . .cant wait for the wedding details. . .(please, no honeymoon details. . .well except for the requisite picture of the two of you smiling in the photo together)
> 
> Joe opened a chat room that is available anytime but is mostly used at 9 p.m. eastern/6 p.m. Pacific time.  Apparently there has been an extensive discussion about pickles and old engagement rings/wedding rings. . .and of course other things that cannot be mentioned on the family board. . .
> 
> We are all in cahoots about a plan for a May DIS meet. . .there is a thread that contains a poll.  Just remember, don't really put me in charge of anything.  I can start a poll and put the thought in people's heads. . .but I gave up organizing events when I became a nurse. . .
> 
> Oh, for the record, I have been told that this is the "Year of Adventure". . .aka., the year of "***" am I doing. . .so we are all supposed to try something new, different and exciting this year.
> 
> I am sure I missed a million things but this was a good start. . .
> 
> PS there is a rumor that AC is open at DTD. . .its not official though.



Add to Darcy's well done update that the AC was only open for the Marathon, private party, that they opened to public. The link was updated that morning that it wasnt back open. There are private parties though scheduled there through mid 2009 from information I got from Len.


----------



## tawasdave

A warning for all you noreasters...here in God's country on the east side of the mitten...the storm has hit here...not alot of snow 3" or so...but temps have droped since early this am...now 16 degrees but with 20-25mph winds the wind chill is -1...and its suppose to get colder from here...calling for -10 tonight for temps..with windchills nearing -25...sooooooooo

Someone please tell me why I live here....but I see Orlando is suppose to get down to 37 nighttime in a couple days...

Lets have a DIS meet in Hawaii        

oh and btw...Darcy...that fighting between Ang and I...don't tell her, but it's all her fault....


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> A warning for all you noreasters...here in God's country on the east side of the mitten...the storm has hit here...not alot of snow 3" or so...but temps have droped since early this am...now 16 degrees but with 20-25mph winds the wind chill is -1...and its suppose to get colder from here...calling for -10 tonight for temps..with windchills nearing -25...sooooooooo
> 
> Someone please tell me why I live here....but I see Orlando is suppose to get down to 37 nighttime in a couple days...
> 
> Lets have a DIS meet in Hawaii
> 
> oh and btw...Darcy...that fighting between Ang and I...don't tell her, but it's all her fault....



It's warm here...come to Tucson.


----------



## ttester9612

LOVE the Recap Darcy....thanks......

I can say so far I have tried something new, different and exciting this year...and that was learning to drive a segway in the Bahamas. Believe me these were not like the Epcot segways...these were design for all-terrain which we drove off road in the woods in turbo mode and through a rough and rugged obstacle course.  My son, Jason, wanted to race, but it was hard to do on that course.  It was awesome.     I will provide pics later.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I will attempt a recap. . .if I leave anything out it is just cause I am rarely on for more than 5 minutes at a time cause I am working too much. . .
> 
> Okay, here goes. . .
> 
> There is a DIS meetup this weekend at some casino in CT. . .though people are getting sick and there is a HUGE storm on the way for today that could keep everyone at home.
> 
> Randy and Angy have broken off all future engagement ties, though they still give each other a hard time like an old married couple. . .lol.  Carrie, their daughter, is a troublemaker. . .but I should tell you its just because she keeps trying to pass herself off as being sweet and innocent. . .(sorry Carrie, I wuv you but I have to have fun with my recaps ya know)
> 
> There is a DIS WEDDING on the forefront, The pirate and his princess are getting married in Boston soon. . .woo hoo and Congrats Cait and Bob. . .cant wait for the wedding details. . .(please, no honeymoon details. . .well except for the requisite picture of the two of you smiling in the photo together)
> 
> Joe opened a chat room that is available anytime but is mostly used at 9 p.m. eastern/6 p.m. Pacific time.  Apparently there has been an extensive discussion about pickles and old engagement rings/wedding rings. . .and of course other things that cannot be mentioned on the family board. . .
> 
> We are all in cahoots about a plan for a May DIS meet. . .there is a thread that contains a poll.  Just remember, don't really put me in charge of anything.  I can start a poll and put the thought in people's heads. . .but I gave up organizing events when I became a nurse. . .
> 
> Oh, for the record, I have been told that this is the "Year of Adventure". . .aka., the year of "***" am I doing. . .so we are all supposed to try something new, different and exciting this year.
> 
> I am sure I missed a million things but this was a good start. . .
> 
> PS there is a rumor that AC is open at DTD. . .its not official though.




Darcy you rock!

Very well done. 

Trouble... moi... Im shocked 

wuv u too


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> LOVE the Recap Darcy....thanks......
> 
> I can say so far I have tried something new, different and exciting this year...and that was learning to drive a segway in the Bahamas. Believe me these were not like the Epcot segways...these were design for all-terrain which we drove off road in the woods in turbo mode and through a rough and rugged obstacle course.  My son, Jason, wanted to race, but it was hard to do on that course.  It was awesome.     I will provide pics later.



No.

Pics.. now!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> No.
> 
> Pics.. now!



Ya see Teresa...since you were gone...our dear Carrie has become very bossy...

You have my apologies...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> No.
> 
> Pics.. now!



Give me a break girlie...I just arrived home Sunday....still hadn't had a chance to download the pics from my camera to the computer.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ya see Teresa...since you were gone...our dear Carrie has become very bossy...
> 
> You have my apologies...



become? Uh.. someone dosent even know his own daughter.




ttester9612 said:


> Give me a break girlie...I just arrived home Sunday....still hadn't had a chance to download the pics from my camera to the computer.


----------



## acm563

Great update Darcy, you described my relationship with Randy perfectly...


----------



## CoasterAddict

3:07:02


----------



## ttester9612

Okay Ms. Carrie...I have posted some pics on the Photo Thread....not very good quality, I had to take a hard copy picture and scan it in to my computer.   Others that are on my digital camera will get done later.


----------



## sand2270

it has certainly been quiet around here lately...or am I just in the wrong thread...did you all jump ship??

Actually things have been pretty busy on my end so I have been keeping up with the threads but not posting as much.


----------



## tawasdave

To coooooooooooooold here to post...we have made it all the way to +5 now...was -8 when I came to work...

Frozen noogies here...


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> To coooooooooooooold here to post...we have made it all the way to +5 now...was -8 when I came to work...
> 
> Frozen noogies here...



keep telling you guys to come to Tucson...but NOOOOOOOOOOOO...you don't do that do you.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> keep telling you guys to come to Tucson...but NOOOOOOOOOOOO...you don't do that do you.



Amy I just might have to head that way....can't stand this cold weather.  I do love Tuscon...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Amy I just might have to head that way....can't stand this cold weather.  I do love Tuscon...



yeah!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All~Just wanted to send a quick post.  Bob got on the road yesterday around 8am.  He stopped to sleep lastnight about 6:30 slept till about 12:30, was on the road again until 12:45.  Right about now he is in PA, stopping for lunch.  His ETA is around 6pm.  Can't wait for him to get here 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~Just wanted to send a quick post.  Bob got on the road yesterday around 8am.  He stopped to sleep lastnight about 6:30 slept till about 12:30, was on the road again until 12:45.  Right about now he is in PA, stopping for lunch.  His ETA is around 6pm.  Can't wait for him to get here
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



But the question of the day is....


Are you packed?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> But the question of the day is....
> 
> 
> Are you packed?



I am packed for the week Bob is here.  When we got to Walmart I will be getting more boxes, so no Randy I will not be completely packed until Sunday..lol


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~Just wanted to send a quick post.  Bob got on the road yesterday around 8am.  He stopped to sleep lastnight about 6:30 slept till about 12:30, was on the road again until 12:45.  Right about now he is in PA, stopping for lunch.  His ETA is around 6pm.  Can't wait for him to get here
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



Hi...future "little sister"  Earlier today I received a call from "little brother" that he was in MD on HWY 81...he just called to let me know...unfortunately he wasn't any where near me to stop and say HI.   I told him to give you a hug from me.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Hi...future "little sister"  Earlier today I received a call from "little brother" that he was in MD on HWY 81...he just called to let me know...unfortunately he wasn't any where near me to stop and say HI.   I told him to give you a hug from me.



LOL...he told me he called you when he was in MD.  He is in PA now heading toward NJ, then NY then on to CT...should be here some time after 6


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...he told me he called you when he was in MD.  He is in PA now heading toward NJ, then NY then on to CT...should be here some time after 6



Tell him when he is on 91 around exit 15 to wave to me. He will see my courtyard there also!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Tell him when he is on 91 around exit 15 to wave to me. He will see my courtyard there also!



I'll tell him


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...he told me he called you when he was in MD.  He is in PA now heading toward NJ, then NY then on to CT...should be here some time after 6



I forgot to ask him if he has a Uhaul for all your stuff.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> I forgot to ask him if he has a Uhaul for all your stuff.



Nope....just the pick up....my stuff is currently in 14, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers, will be in 18 when all is finished.  My clothes are in suitcases and they will go in the back seat of the truck with a few other things


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope....just the pick up....my stuff is currently in 14, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers, will be in 18 when all is finished.  My clothes are in suitcases and they will go in the back seat of the truck with a few other things


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope....just the pick up....my stuff is currently in 14, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers, will be in 18 when all is finished.  My clothes are in suitcases and they will go in the back seat of the truck with a few other things



 Gosh I couldnt fit the contents of one closet in 14 ,18gallon rubbermaid containers....I am proud of you Cait  and are you getting excited ????


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cait...
You must be getting excited to have your man by your side. I am so happy for you. I look forward to hearing all about the wedding on the boards!

And I agree with Angy: 14 bins...good for you!!! I don't know if I could do that!!  You are the packing queen!!!


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> 3:07:02



Way to go!


----------



## black562

I just had to say that its now 1 degree (before wind chill) here and I don't think the cold spell is ever going to end.  There is cold and then there is this...and this is beyond cold.  It even looks like its dipping into Florida for this one...brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Way to go!



Hi Vicki!!!!!!! 



black562 said:


> I just had to say that its now 1 degree (before wind chill) here and I don't think the cold spell is ever going to end.  There is cold and then there is this...and this is beyond cold.  It even looks like its dipping into Florida for this one...brrrrrrrr.



That is true that it dipped down here. Was in the upper 20s in my neighborhood. 

Hope everyone is staying warm up there


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> So this is all Steve's fault????



MY fault???  Why do you think that I always abandon the country to go to the world at this time of the year????   Hmmmmm????? ......9 days til I arrive , is it time for the banana dance yet???



tawasdave said:


> Ya see Teresa...since you were gone...our dear Carrie has become very bossy...
> 
> You have my apologies...



"Has become" can be taken as an understatement!!! 



Sha said:


> Hi Vicki!!!!!!!
> 
> That is true that it dipped down here. Was in the upper 20s in my neighborhood.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm up there



Sha, you better turn the furnace on and get it warmed up down there !!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> MY fault???  Why do you think that I always abandon the country to go to the world at this time of the year????   Hmmmmm????? ......9 days til I arrive , is it time for the banana dance yet???
> 
> Sha, you better turn the furnace on and get it warmed up down there !!!



Go ahead and do that banana dance Steve! I dont know if I can turn that furnace up or not


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Go ahead and do that banana dance Steve! I dont know if I can turn that furnace up or not



         

Well then what about the BBQ?


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Well then what about the BBQ?



HEHEHE go ahead and fire up the grill regardless of the temp


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> HEHEHE go ahead and fire up the grill regardless of the temp



......hmmm sounds like Bananas Foster!!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> ......hmmm sounds like Bananas Foster!!!



anything else for this BBQ??? youre in charge


----------



## black562

I just made White Chicken Chili and Chocolate Chunk Cookies!!!!

Wash it down with a Midori Sour and I'm a happy camper tonight!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Sunday all~

Bob and I are having a great weekend here in Boston.  Well could live with out the snow today, but did get to spend some time at the Casino lastnight with some great DisPeeps.  MM4M....It was great to finally meet you. .

Well off to do some more wedding prep today.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Sunday all~
> 
> Bob and I are having a great weekend here in Boston.  Well could live with out the snow today, but did get to spend some time at the Casino lastnight with some great DisPeeps.  MM4M....It was great to finally meet you. .
> 
> Well off to do some more wedding prep today.



That was soooo much fun, MM4M nice to meet you  and spend some time with my DIS friends.

It was sooo not NICE to wake up to more of the White stuff!
terrible driving home, seen some really bad accidents - my condolonces to the SUV flipped over on it's roof. 

Time to move south.


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Sunday all~
> 
> Bob and I are having a great weekend here in Boston. Well could live with out the snow today, but did get to spend some time at the Casino lastnight with some great DisPeeps. MM4M....It was great to finally meet you. .
> 
> Well off to do some more wedding prep today.


 
Wow.... it's soooo close.  Happy Sunday, Monday and WEDDING day to you and Bob!!!


----------



## MyMuse

black562 said:


> I just made White Chicken Chili and Chocolate Chunk Cookies!!!!
> 
> Wash it down with a Midori Sour and I'm a happy camper tonight!!!!



I always order a Midori Sour and the barkeep usually looks at me like I have 2 heads.  I'm glad someone else knows of it.  

Of course, the dinner sounds good too.


----------



## black562

MyMuse said:


> I always order a Midori Sour and the barkeep usually looks at me like I have 2 heads.  I'm glad someone else knows of it.
> 
> Of course, the dinner sounds good too.



Oh I love a good Midori Sour and now it seems all my friends do as well.


----------



## black562

We had a snow day and the baby went sleigh riding.


----------



## CinRell

THAT is your snow, Joe?

You poor, poor thing.

Mine's knee deep. Bring that baby to the hills here.... she'll have a great time!


----------



## ttester9612

All we got here in Southern Maryland is just the chilling cold temps...no snow.  If it has to be this cold, I would like the snow to go with it.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> All we got here in Southern Maryland is just the chilling cold temps...no snow.  If it has to be this cold, I would like the snow to go with it.



We got about 6" here Saturday..I am more than happy to send it to anyone...free to a good home...lol


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> We got about 6" here Saturday..I am more than happy to send it to anyone...free to a good home...lol



If it will guarantee that I get a few snow days from work, then send it this way...


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> If it will guarantee that I get a few snow days from work, then send it this way...



No way, if I don't get snow days...then nobody should get snow days..and since I live about 6 blocks from work...hard to get a snow day...lol


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> No way, if I don't get snow days...then nobody should get snow days..and since I live about 6 blocks from work...hard to get a snow day...lol



Working from home, almost as good as a snow day.
Had about 8 inches on snow on Sunday, another 6 inches this morning - TT you may have it ALL.  

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## black562

Wow I just got an email for a $49 room rate at Disney...


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Working from home, almost as good as a snow day.
> Had about 8 inches on snow on Sunday, another 6 inches this morning - TT you may have it ALL.
> 
> Is it Spring yet?



Well since I got my first paycheck here when I was 8 y/o for washing cars...its kinda like being home....I keep tellin my Dad that I have my 30 years in...I should be able to retire...funny he does not see it that way...lol


----------



## tawasdave

black562 said:


> Wow I just got an email for a $49 room rate at Disney...



Yea is that the one at value resorts during the week only?  That was out quite awhile ago for weekdays in January...


----------



## black562

tawasdave said:


> Yea is that the one at value resorts during the week only?  That was out quite awhile ago for weekdays in January...



Well I just got this one from today through Feb 12.


----------



## Sha

FYI Orlando will be in the upper *20's* tomorrow night!!! Got a double front coming through! WOOOHOOOO


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> FYI Orlando will be in the upper *20's* tomorrow night!!! Got a double front coming through! WOOOHOOOO




I would personally like to welcome Florida to the crapola the rest of us experience every day...


----------



## Sha

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBECCA!!!!!!!!!*  ​


----------



## sand2270

Wow we are just not experiencing the same weather issues as the rest of the country.  Sorry guys .  If you want to dream about a warm place I posted some pictures of our hike today in the photos thread.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> We had a snow day and the baby went sleigh riding.



Looks like fun!! Where is the pic of you sliding down???? You should post over on the singles photo thread too.


----------



## Sha

Cait???? ARE YOU READY?????!!!! Are you nervous?? Excited?? ARE YOU PACKED???


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Looks like fun!! Where is the pic of you sliding down???? You should post over on the singles photo thread too.



I posted a few pics on my Facebook page, just had this one over here.  It  was very nice this morning and the baby had so much fun.  We got even better pics with the other camera and I'll post those too.  I also posted some pics of the house from our Christmas party (better late than never).


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I posted a few pics on my Facebook page, just had this one over here.  It  was very nice this morning and the baby had so much fun.  We got even better pics with the other camera and I'll post those too.  I also posted some pics of the house from our Christmas party (better late than never).



There are some great shot of the house!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.  

Sincerely,  
Bob  aka  Smee


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee


It was great to see you and Cait this past weekend. Much love to both of you as you start your life together! Please be careful driving home!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## black562

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



Cheers to you Mr. Smee...and to the soon to be Mrs. Smee.  You've already found the greatest treasure of them all...true love and happiness.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Working from home, almost as good as a snow day.
> Had about 8 inches on snow on Sunday, another 6 inches this morning - TT you may have it ALL.
> 
> Is it Spring yet?



Somethings wrong with this picture, my sister just called and it's snowing in South Carolina....still no now in Southern Maryland.



Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



BEST WISHES, to Mr. and Mrs Smee....may you live HAPPILY EVER AFTER.


----------



## Sha

Cait and Bob, I wish you all the best today and for the rest of your happily ever after. I proud to be a friend of both of you and even though not there, I am celebrating today for you both. I pray that you will have a safe journey to your new home together. 

Love to you both!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Happy Wedding Day Cait and Bob!!!

May God be with you and bless you. 
May you see your children's children. 
May you be poor in misfortune, rich in blessings. 
May you know nothing but happiness 
From this day forward.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Happy Wedding Day Cait and Bob!!!
> 
> May God be with you and bless you.
> May you see your children's children.
> May you be poor in misfortune, rich in blessings.
> May you know nothing but happiness
> From this day forward.



That is a beautiful blessing Jen!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sorry this is late...
Congratulations Bob and Cait. I was GREAT to meet you this past weekend. We were thinking of you yesterday and sending good vibes your way!
Drive safely to your new home together and best wishes to you both!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> That is a beautiful blessing Jen!



It's an old Scottish Wedding Blessing... they have such a way with words...


----------



## PirateMel

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



Congratulation to You and Cait -  
I don't know two nicer people who deserve to be happy.

Melanie


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> It's an old Scottish Wedding Blessing... they have such a way with words...



Yes they do! As do the Irish, right Cait?


----------



## tawasdave

Bob and Cait...

Congratulations to you both!!!...May the magic of the happiest place on earth fill your house daily...Sending pixie dust to follow you and protect you to your new home...and don't forget to always do the little things to show each other how much you care....


----------



## SCQ86

Is this a private club....or can anyone join???  

Stubbled upon this thread and it seemed very interesting????  Call me the crazy single mom who enjoys taking her kids to WDW and then going back without them to really enjoy WDW....LOL


----------



## tawasdave

SCQ86 said:


> Is this a private club....or can anyone join???
> 
> Stubbled upon this thread and it seemed very interesting????  Call me the crazy single mom who enjoys taking her kids to WDW and then going back without them to really enjoy WDW....LOL




Nope..not private at all....Welcome to the madness.....be sure and jump in  both feet....

um..just watch Carrie...she bites..


----------



## Carrieannew

Cait and Bob

You know I love both of you with all my heart. I can't imagine life withouty ou both apart of mine. I am so glad you got to come by my house this weekend. 

Hard to believe its been a year already. I remember all those early phone calls and butterflys.. I know Cait still gets them. I wish you nothing but the best. 

Well and this works out for me as I want to come play with the southern boys.. I know have to think of myself in all this. I love you both.


----------



## Sha

SCQ86 said:


> Is this a private club....or can anyone join???
> 
> Stubbled upon this thread and it seemed very interesting????  Call me the crazy single mom who enjoys taking her kids to WDW *and then going back without them *to really enjoy WDW....LOL



Sounds like you will fit right in


----------



## sand2270

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Master Mason

Bob and Cait,

Enjoy the day and the rest of your lives together.


----------



## Sha

There goes the band from my High School in the Inaugural Parade!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



Congratulations Bob and Cait!!!  I am so happy for the both of you!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Congrats Bob and Cait!


----------



## ahoff

Congratulatons to you both!  

That old dismates site has had a pretty good success rate, hasn't it?


----------



## buena vista

*Happy Birthday Sweetie *


----------



## PirateMel

Hello,
The wedding last night was really wonderful, Cait's family is great.
Cait looked Beautiful and Bob was dashing.  They are now Married  
And will be on their way home to Arkansas today, prayers for safe travel and long and Happy life together.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> The wedding last night was really wonderful, Cait's family is great.
> Cait looked Beautiful and Bob was dashing.  They are now Married
> And will be on their way home to Arkansas today, prayers for safe travel and long and Happy life together.



Pictures?  Video?...inquiring minds gots ta know....


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> The wedding last night was really wonderful, Cait's family is great.
> Cait looked Beautiful and Bob was dashing.  They are now Married
> And will be on their way home to Arkansas today, prayers for safe travel and long and Happy life together.



Thanks Mel. Cait called last night.. was quite cute   

   Lots of prayers for a safe trip Cait and Bob. I hope Puck does well with the trip too.


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday MoreMickey4Me!!! Hope you have a great day today!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Pictures?  Video?...inquiring minds gots ta know....



Cait has the chip with the pics, I have the tape


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Birfday MM4M....


----------



## ttester9612

MM4M.....

Sorry I missed the VT trip this past weekend.  I know you all had FUN!!!!




SCQ86 said:


> Is this a private club....or can anyone join???
> 
> Stubbled upon this thread and it seemed very interesting????  Call me the crazy single mom who enjoys taking her kids to WDW and then going back without them to really enjoy WDW....LOL



 to the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"....glad to have you....feel free to share your love for Disney and comment on any posts.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

MORE Birthday wishes for you!!!  (29 ... right?)


----------



## can84

Happy Birthday MM4M!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh, I wish I were turning 29...Nope- 36 for me...
Thanks again everyone!!!
This day is turning into a good one!!!


----------



## ahoff

Have a Happy Birthday, MM4M!  Remember, you are only as old as you feel


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Disneyfan63

MM4M--You're the same age as I am (nine--you are 3+6 and I am 4+5).

Jim


----------



## sand2270

Disneyfan63 said:


> MM4M--You're the same age as I am (nine--you are 3+6 and I am 4+5).
> 
> Jim



Well shoot that means I am older than both of you (3+8=11).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyfan63 said:


> MM4M--You're the same age as I am (nine--you are 3+6 and I am 4+5).
> 
> Jim



Jim, by your calculation method I am older than dirt. . .ROFLMAO. . .LOL. (4+7 = 11) Of course that means Amy and I are the same age. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Birthday wishes for MM4M, Wedding Congrats for Cait and Bob. . .OMG, I am about to explode with happiness for people. . .sweet. . .lol.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

9...that would be nice...no responsibilities!!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> 9...that would be nice...no responsibilities!!!



Except for making up the bed and taking out the trash


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Except for making up the bed and taking out the trash



I hate taking out the trash, but nobody else is gonna do it.


----------



## Ilivetogo

I can deal with taking out the trash.  That actually doesn't take that long.  It's the dishes I could live without.  

Can't I just use paper "everything" ???


----------



## Ilivetogo

nurse.darcy said:


> Jim, by your calculation method I am older than dirt. . .ROFLMAO. . .LOL. (4+7 = 11) Of course that means Amy and I are the same age. . .lol.



Me too!!  (4 + 7 = 11)  But I'd rather be (2 + 9 = 11)


----------



## sand2270

Ilivetogo said:


> Me too!!  (4 + 7 = 11)  But I'd rather be (2 + 9 = 11)



I like your math.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> 9...that would be nice...no responsibilities!!!



Happy Birthday     Enjoy!

I like the count 4+3= 7 (Sweet)


----------



## Carrieannew

RoseAnne my hidden mickey neck tattoo soul sista! Happy Bday!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ok...I need help guys.  I accepted an eharmony date but realized this week that quite frankly I am not ready to date anyone and I am really not interested.  Whenever I email this guy I get a response pretty quickly, at the most a couple of hours.  We have never talked on the phone.

I was supposed to meet him tonight.  I emailed him first thing this morning and explained what I said above and that I had to cancel our date (I left out the not interested part, I am not that heartless).  I haven't heard back.

So now I don't know what to do.  Do I show up at the place and turn him down there?  i can't play dumb cause he'll see the email eventually if he hasn't already.  Is he not responding thinking I will just show up if he doesn't see the cancellation?  I really do not want to go...I am tired and it is all the way in the opposite direction of where I live.  But I don't want to be a jerk either.


----------



## sand2270

...and yes I am going to let me membership run out.  I really don't know why I joined again anyway.  I had such bad luck when I did it before.


----------



## tsing

sand2270 said:


> ok...I need help guys.  I accepted an eharmony date but realized this week that quite frankly I am not ready to date anyone and I am really not interested.  Whenever I email this guy I get a response pretty quickly, at the most a couple of hours.  We have never talked on the phone.
> 
> I was supposed to meet him tonight.  I emailed him first thing this morning and explained what I said above and that I had to cancel our date (I left out the not interested part, I am not that heartless).  I haven't heard back.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do.  Do I show up at the place and turn him down there?  i can't play dumb cause he'll see the email eventually if he hasn't already.  Is he not responding thinking I will just show up if he doesn't see the cancellation?  I really do not want to go...I am tired and it is all the way in the opposite direction of where I live.  But I don't want to be a jerk either.



I wouldn't go.  I'm assuming he hasn't got your phone number, so he can't call you.  It's probably safer if you just stayed home.  My public safety background is sneaking in again...  "Bad, bad pessimism!!"


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi, sand---

I had a three-month membership with eHarmony from June 3 to September 2, 2004....several matches, one date....The woman I dated, named Leesa, was matched with me on my birthday, August 10....Our date was at the Baltimore Inner Harbor....I was so nervous that Leesa commented that I reminded her of her brother....It was my first date in two years....After we parted, I took the light rail and got off at the wrong stop because of some construction or trackwork, walked back to Penn Station, and somehow got robbed on the way, losing my keys....Leesa met and married someone else....My e(Dis)Harmony membership had expired four days earlier and I did not renew it.....I met my second girlfriend seven weeks later.

Jim


----------



## sand2270

tsing said:


> I wouldn't go.  I'm assuming he hasn't got your phone number, so he can't call you.  It's probably safer if you just stayed home.  My public safety background is sneaking in again...  "Bad, bad pessimism!!"



We were meeting at a Friday's so I felt safe about it, just not interested.



Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi, sand---
> 
> I had a three-month membership with eHarmony from June 3 to September 2, 2004....several matches, one date....The woman I dated, named Leesa, was matched with me on my birthday, August 10....Our date was at the Baltimore Inner Harbor....I was so nervous that Leesa commented that I reminded her of her brother....It was my first date in two years....After we parted, I took the light rail and got off at the wrong stop because of some construction or trackwork, walked back to Penn Station, and somehow got robbed on the way, losing my keys....Leesa met and married someone else....My e(Dis)Harmony membership had expired four days earlier and I did not renew it.....I met my second girlfriend seven weeks later.
> 
> Jim



LOL.  Seriously not sure why I started up again, they are sending me the weirdest matches.  So I think I am done with eharmony.  Same thing happened to me.  About a week after I quit I met who is now my ex-boyfriend.  Funny how that works out.

OT I was in Baltimore with my ex a couple years back, he swam the Chesapeake Bay Swim.  He took me to Inner Harbor, I had a good time there.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Happy Birthday mm4m!


----------



## MyMuse

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well, for those who know me, and those of you who don't.  It was just over a year ago that I first posted on these boards.  In that time, I have met, fell in love with, and today I am going to Marry the most wonderful girl in the world.  I just wanted to thank you all for being there.  And for those of you who are looking for your happily ever after.  It can happen. Because of you all, today I am starting mine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob  aka  Smee



Awwww. how sweet! Congrats! 

May you both have many happy years together.


----------



## SCQ86

tawasdave said:


> Nope..not private at all....Welcome to the madness.....be sure and jump in  both feet....
> 
> um..just watch Carrie...she bites..



Thanks for the welcome.....I'll join with both feet....but...ummm...should I be wearing boots???


----------



## tawasdave

SCQ86 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.....I'll join with both feet....but...ummm...should I be wearing boots???




um, probably not a bad idea...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thank you again for all the birthday wishes...It was a great day!
It's nice to have friends here to keep me young (3+6=9)
Carrie- Tattoo GF!!! I miss you. You need to get me those pics!!
Angy- I need the pics from you, too.


----------



## tawasdave

Heck..I am feeling pretty spry today...

5+0=5


----------



## retlaw1

Just curious how many of you know people who have met in the parks (not counting CMs).


----------



## Sha

retlaw1 said:


> Just curious how many of you know people who have met in the parks (not counting CMs).



A lot of us have met each other... with some of the meets or just happen to be at the parks at the same time... or even meeting in areas close to home. Here are some threads that you can check out:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1818984

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2038103

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128&page=26


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Heck..I am feeling pretty spry today...
> 
> 5+0=5



Got you beat - 3+1=4  :


----------



## DWFan4Life

tawasdave said:


> um, probably not a bad idea...



    Yes I agree, noting bad on that.


----------



## black562

So I just got another email from Disney.  Now they're offering a $500 gift card when booking a package through mid-April.  Their deals are getting better and better.


----------



## MyMuse

black562 said:


> So I just got another email from Disney.  Now they're offering a $500 gift card when booking a package through mid-April.  Their deals are getting better and better.



Holy Buckets!  

I wonder what may will bring?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I just wanted to pop in and do a dance because I get to stay at a Pirate Room at CBR tomorrow!! yay!!!! 
 

I am so excited to get away from this freezing cold and snow!!!!!  i realized a few weeks ago that I love the way snowflakes falling my face feels... then a few weeks later I noticed how I hate the feeling of snowflakes hitting my face!!!! LOL

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am so excited to get away from this freezing cold and snow!!!!!  i realized a few weeks ago that I love the way snowflakes falling my face feels... then a few weeks later I noticed how I hate the feeling of snowflakes hitting my face!!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



For some reason this reminds me of when I was at WDW in 2007.  It was the first night of the Halloween Party and it poured down the rain.  Most people were hunkered down under shelter, and we just realized "hey, we're on vacation" and just ran out splashing in the rain.  We got soaked to the bone and enjoyed every minute of that night...what a blast.  I also learned something, once you get soaked, you really can't get any wetter no matter how long you stand out there.

But I'd still say that a snowflake hitting your face at WDW would still be better than a snowflake hitting your face at home...am I right?

Enjoy your trip...and take pics of your pirate room for us.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and do a dance because I get to stay at a Pirate Room at CBR tomorrow!! yay!!!!
> 
> 
> I am so excited to get away from this freezing cold and snow!!!!!  i realized a few weeks ago that I love the way snowflakes falling my face feels... then a few weeks later I noticed how I hate the feeling of snowflakes hitting my face!!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Have a blast! I know you will. 

I love the way the Lake Effect snow feels whipping across my face at 60 mph with sub-zero wind chills, taking my breath away.... Where did you find isolated snowflakes in this no-man's land???lol

On the other hand, I really do love the way the sun feels on a sunny day at Disney, while I sit by the pool with a slushie drink and a smile.


----------



## Ilivetogo

black562 said:


> But I'd still say that a snowflake hitting your face at WDW would still be better than a snowflake hitting your face at home...am I right?
> 
> Enjoy your trip...and take pics of your pirate room for us.




I have GOT to agree with that!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning from AR.  After about 27 hours in the truck with all of my stuff, we arrived here at my new home around 6:30pm lastnight.  

The wedding was wonderful, everything I could have asked for.  I am working on pictures right now, along with unpacking and organizing....lol.  I will try to post some tonight.

Both Bob and I are sick.  My newphew, loveable tbough he is, is a little germ factory.

Thank you to everyone who sent us good wishes.   

Mrs Smee (aka Cait)


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and do a dance because I get to stay at a Pirate Room at CBR tomorrow!! yay!!!!
> 
> 
> I am so excited to get away from this freezing cold and snow!!!!!  i realized a few weeks ago that I love the way snowflakes falling my face feels... then a few weeks later I noticed how I hate the feeling of snowflakes hitting my face!!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



I forgot all about your January trip! Have a great time T! .. just the cure for those annoying, but beautiful, snowflakes


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning from AR.  After about 27 hours in the truck with all of my stuff, we arrived here at my new home around 6:30pm lastnight.
> 
> The wedding was wonderful, everything I could have asked for.  I am working on pictures right now, along with unpacking and organizing....lol.  I will try to post some tonight.
> 
> Both Bob and I are sick.  My newphew, loveable tbough he is, is a little germ factory.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent us good wishes.
> 
> Mrs Smee (aka Cait)



Love the new siggie with the "R" Kansas location


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and do a dance because I get to stay at a Pirate Room at CBR tomorrow!! yay!!!!
> 
> 
> I am so excited to get away from this freezing cold and snow!!!!!  i realized a few weeks ago that I love the way snowflakes falling my face feels... then a few weeks later I noticed how I hate the feeling of snowflakes hitting my face!!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Can't wait to see pictures.



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning from AR.  After about 27 hours in the truck with all of my stuff, we arrived here at my new home around 6:30pm lastnight.
> 
> The wedding was wonderful, everything I could have asked for.  I am working on pictures right now, along with unpacking and organizing....lol.  I will try to post some tonight.
> 
> Both Bob and I are sick.  My newphew, loveable tbough he is, is a little germ factory.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent us good wishes.
> 
> Mrs Smee (aka Cait)



Congratulations!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Bob and cait- so glad you made it "HOME" safely!!! I can't wait to see the pics!

Tracy- have a great trip.


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning from AR.  After about 27 hours in the truck with all of my stuff, we arrived here at my new home around 6:30pm lastnight.
> 
> The wedding was wonderful, everything I could have asked for.  I am working on pictures right now, along with unpacking and organizing....lol.  I will try to post some tonight.
> 
> Both Bob and I are sick.  My newphew, loveable tbough he is, is a little germ factory.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent us good wishes.
> 
> Mrs Smee (aka Cait)



Glad to hear you made it safe and sound....Congrats again...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> For some reason this reminds me of when I was at WDW in 2007.  It was the first night of the Halloween Party and it poured down the rain.  Most people were hunkered down under shelter, and we just realized "hey, we're on vacation" and just ran out splashing in the rain.  We got soaked to the bone and enjoyed every minute of that night...what a blast.  I also learned something, once you get soaked, you really can't get any wetter no matter how long you stand out there.
> 
> But I'd still say that a snowflake hitting your face at WDW would still be better than a snowflake hitting your face at home...am I right?
> 
> Enjoy your trip...and take pics of your pirate room for us.



LOL I totally agree.  I was at WDW during TS Fay last year. I found out the definition of "soaked" and it almost made the trip more fun! I'll post lots of pics when I return!!!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Have a blast! I know you will.
> 
> I love the way the Lake Effect snow feels whipping across my face at 60 mph with sub-zero wind chills, taking my breath away.... Where did you find isolated snowflakes in this no-man's land???lol
> 
> On the other hand, I really do love the way the sun feels on a sunny day at Disney, while I sit by the pool with a slushie drink and a smile.



Dude, lol it was the first snowfall of the season when the flakes were huge and gently falling from the sky...I thought.. wow, what a beautiful life, and everything was wonderful! lol It was when the lake effect and 60 mph winds started that I realized I was full of crap!!!!!



buena vista said:


> I forgot all about your January trip! Have a great time T! .. just the cure for those annoying, but beautiful, snowflakes



Maybe if you were a more attentive friend you would not have forgotten! LOL   j/k don't cry.. I'm just so ready for some of this  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy- have a great trip.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

I thought I would post some pics from our wedding.  It was a wonderful evening.  Everything I could have dreamed of 


























And a few pics of my stuff packed in the truck getting ready to leave for AR.


----------



## tawasdave

Great pics Cait...again..Congrats to you both and sending some     for continued happiness


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Congratulations Cait and Bob! 

The pictures look great and you both look very happy!


----------



## cdn ears

Congrats Cait & Bob, as well happy belated MM4M!

I've been so busy at work lately I haven't had time to keep up on here and then realized that it is already time for the one banana dance  

At least I will be somewhere that there isn't a minus sign before the temperature of your daily high forecast for the day!!


----------



## acm563

cdn ears said:


> Congrats Cait & Bob, as well happy belated MM4M!
> 
> I've been so busy at work lately I haven't had time to keep up on here and then realized that it is already time for the *one banana dance*
> 
> At least I will be somewhere that there isn't a minus sign before the temperature of your daily high forecast for the day!!



YAY!!!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## black562

Congrats you two...I hope your years are very magical.  

Its been in the 20s here this weekend, but very nice and sunny.

Totally off topic here but I'd love to have your votes for my photo in the contest.  I'm letter 'H' for my photo.  The link is below.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2064073


----------



## ttester9612

Great pics...Bob and Caite.....I pray will live "Happily Ever After"...


----------



## Sha

Cait and Bob... lovely pics!!! LOVE the Mickey ears!!!

Steve, I hope you have a great time! Weather was awesome this weekend!!!


----------



## ahoff

Congrats to the newlyweds!  Nice pictures.  I just arrived here at CERN, waiting for the hostel to open so I can stow my stuff.  Still dark out, this is the earliest I have ever arrived.  And it seems just as cold as home right now, so I am looking forward to some skiing this weekend!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> Totally off topic here but I'd love to have your votes for my photo in the contest.  I'm letter 'H' for my photo.  The link is below.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2064073



Done


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.... I pray everyone has a GLORIOUS DAY!!!!

I'm still waiting to see PICS from the VT trip.....come more PPL....where are they, I know someone had to have brought their camera


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'll have to email mine to you. I don't know how to post pics and I'm not really into learning how either... 
PM me your email address.


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'll have to email mine to you. I don't know how to post pics and I'm not really into learning how either...
> PM me your email address.



 thanks


----------



## ttester9612

I was given permission by Rose (aka MM4M) to post these pics of Tom and her that were taken during the VT DisMeet trip.

They are a very cute couple


----------



## Sha

yep! Nice looking couple


----------



## CinRell

They're a beautiful couple!

And Cait.. beautiful wedding pics. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I was given permission by Rose (aka MM4M) to post these pics of Tom and her that were taken during the VT DisMeet trip.
> 
> They are a very cute couple



TT that would be CT not VT


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel, there is one of you and me, too. But I wasn't sure if you wanted it posted. PM me your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> TT that would be CT not VT



There are a lot of T's there.....

So, maybe the VT meet should be next month, say Saturday, Feb 28th?  Pretty good chance there will be a lot of adult beverages!


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> TT that would be CT not VT



Thanks Mel for straighten me out.......I forgot it was CT not VT...you can tell I wasn't there....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Augie-skiing and the Mardi Gras parade 2-28-09...you're in charge of setting this up!!!

TT- Mel said it was ok to post the pic of her and I. Minus the red-eye (really, I didn't drink THAT much!!!)


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Augie-skiing and the Mardi Gras parade 2-28-09...you're in charge of setting this up!!!
> 
> TT- Mel said it was ok to post the pic of her and I. Minus the red-eye (really, I didn't drink THAT much!!!)



Right


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ok, ok...two drinks is enough to do me in...I had three


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Augie-skiing and the Mardi Gras parade 2-28-09...you're in charge of setting this up!!!
> 
> TT- Mel said it was ok to post the pic of her and I. Minus the red-eye (really, I didn't drink THAT much!!!)


 
I don't know how to get read of the red-eye...


----------



## sand2270

OT but can I just say facebook is amazing.  I just had one of my bridesmaids who I haven't talked to in at least 10 years and completely lost touch with contact me today.  Crazy!!


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> OT but can I just say facebook is amazing.  I just had one of my bridesmaids who I haven't talked to in at least 10 years and completely lost touch with contact me today.  Crazy!!



I couldnt agree with you more Amy! I loveeee facebook. If only you could make it pretty with music it would have everything!


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> OT but can I just say facebook is amazing.  I just had one of my bridesmaids who I haven't talked to in at least 10 years and completely lost touch with contact me today.  Crazy!!



I agree! I just found a friend I haven't seen in 10 years, found out she moved to DC 9 years ago. And once I found her I started to find other people that I haven't talked to in so long


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> ok, ok...two drinks is enough to do me in...I had three



Hmmm...was that in addition to the Crown Shots???   Any friend that will join me in Crown is a friend indeed !!!


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Augie-skiing and the Mardi Gras parade 2-28-09...you're in charge of setting this up!!!




Well, you have pretty much said it, MM4M, skiing and the Mardi Gras parade.  I am going up a few days early, I booked a place near Stowe for a few days of skiing Thursday and Friday.  I never stayed at a B&B before, I am hoping for a 'Newhart" experience (remember that show?) and looking forward to their ample breakfasts!  I love Switzerand and the croissants here are great but I want eggs, sausages and pancakes for breakfast.  Friday night I am meeting some friends coming up from Boston and we are going to see the Disco Biscuits at HG, which is the kickoff for the Mardi Gras.  Saturday is the parade, which perhaps you could shed more light on.  As it is all sponsored by Magic Hat, I am sure there will be a vast amount of their beverages on hand.

http://www.magichat.net/mardigras2009/home


----------



## black562

Well I skied into work this morning.  I sunk in my driveway over top of my shoes and the roads were just as bad.  I drove 30 miles and never saw a single painted line on any road.  Every school in the state is closed, as are all the colleges and universities.  The only people that had to venture out were the state workers, like myself, everything else is shut down...banks, day cares, etc...


----------



## Sha

Joe... does that include Starbucks being closed??


----------



## black562

Mrsduck101 said:


> I agree! I just found a friend I haven't seen in 10 years, found out she moved to DC 9 years ago. And once I found her I started to find other people that I haven't talked to in so long



I've found so many of my old classmates on Facebook, including learning of the passing of a few of them as well.  Its very addictive and, umm, I have lots of flair.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Joe... does that include Starbucks being closed??



Actually, yes, I think even they are closed.


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Well, you have pretty much said it, MM4M, skiing and the Mardi Gras parade.  I am going up a few days early, I booked a place near Stowe for a few days of skiing Thursday and Friday.  I never stayed at a B&B before, I am hoping for a 'Newhart" experience (remember that show?) and looking forward to their ample breakfasts!  I love Switzerand and the croissants here are great but I want eggs, sausages and pancakes for breakfast.  Friday night I am meeting some friends coming up from Boston and we are going to see the Disco Biscuits at HG, which is the kickoff for the Mardi Gras.  Saturday is the parade, which perhaps you could shed more light on.  As it is all sponsored by Magic Hat, I am sure there will be a vast amount of their beverages on hand.
> 
> http://www.magichat.net/mardigras2009/home




Hey Augie...hope Cern is nice

I have a dumb question...Why is the Mardi Gras parade after the real date???  Why not the weekend before to make it more like the real thing.  
It sort of defeats the meaning of Mardi Gras.

I'm going to the real deal in NO this year...whohoooooo
Am sure you all will have a blast as well....

Patty


----------



## Sha

Here are some snow pics from Florida...   okay, not really. They are from Joe and his ride into work


----------



## CinRell

You west virginians call that SNOW?

Joe.. thank goodness Cedar Point is only open in the non snow seasons. I don't think you'd survive a day of cleveland winter  

Great pics


----------



## ahoff

dismem98 said:


> Hey Augie...hope Cern is nice
> 
> I have a dumb question...Why is the Mardi Gras parade after the real date???  Why not the weekend before to make it more like the real thing.
> It sort of defeats the meaning of Mardi Gras.
> 
> I'm going to the real deal in NO this year...whohoooooo
> Am sure you all will have a blast as well....
> 
> Patty




I thought there is no such thing as a dumb question.  Except for "hey, can, you hold my beer while I light this?"  Which, depending on the phrasing, might not really be a question, but can have a pretty funny outcome.  Depending on what 'this' is.

But in answer to your question, my answer is, "I don't know".  Maybe they thought an extra week would give the weather time to warm up.  I bet the real one will be warmer, which means a better chance there will be more scantily clad women there.  Have a good time!

And CERN is great!  You know, it is where the web was born, which gives us all a chance to escape work.


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> You west virginians call that SNOW?
> 
> Joe.. thank goodness Cedar Point is only open in the non snow seasons. I don't think you'd survive a day of cleveland winter
> 
> Great pics



I miss the snow we used to have when I was a kid...sometimes 3 feet deep, now that's what I'm talking about.  We finally sold our snowmobile because we just stopped having so much snow...maybe I should have kept it and went to Cleveland to ride.

What I don't understand is there were absolutely no accidents today, none whatsoever.  Yet on a day with just a little snow, or rain or even totally clear, there's always an accident or two or three.  I don't get it???

And Cedar Point in the snow would ROCK!!!  Imagine how fast Millenium Force would fly on ICE!!!!!


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> I miss the snow we used to have when I was a kid...sometimes 3 feet deep, now that's what I'm talking about.  We finally sold our snowmobile because we just stopped having so much snow...maybe I should have kept it and went to Cleveland to ride.
> 
> What I don't understand is there were absolutely no accidents today, none whatsoever.  Yet on a day with just a little snow, or rain or even totally clear, there's always an accident or two or three.  I don't get it???
> 
> And Cedar Point in the snow would ROCK!!!  Imagine how fast Millenium Force would fly on ICE!!!!!



That happens up here too. People forget about black ice and smash!!!!. With snow covered roads they drive more cautiously.

YOu can HAVE millenium force in the snow LOL I did front seat in the rain once and that HURTS!!!!

I want a snow mobile.


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> I want a snow mobile.



Snowmobiles are fun.  We used to get them out on the roads to go grocery shopping in the snow.  Cops couldn't do anything because they couldn't catch us (snowmobiles can go up to around 100mph and steer great, not that we went anywhere near that fast).  

We had lots of land and rode snowmobiles, ATVs, motorbikes and all the fun toys in the snow.  Sigh, those were the days.  

And then there was Dad, who used to rake leaves in the fall using the easy method...hovering around the yard in his helicopter.  Now THAT'S how you rake leaves!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Well I skied into work this morning.  I sunk in my driveway over top of my shoes and the roads were just as bad.  I drove 30 miles and never saw a single painted line on any road.  Every school in the state is closed, as are all the colleges and universities.  The only people that had to venture out were the state workers, like myself, everything else is shut down...banks, day cares, etc...



Stay safe and thanks for sending the crap this way - tomorrow prediciting another %^&($ foot of the white stuff - ENOUGH already!


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> Snowmobiles are fun.  We used to get them out on the roads to go grocery shopping in the snow.  Cops couldn't do anything because they couldn't catch us (snowmobiles can go up to around 100mph and steer great, not that we went anywhere near that fast).
> 
> We had lots of land and rode snowmobiles, ATVs, motorbikes and all the fun toys in the snow.  Sigh, those were the days.
> 
> And then there was Dad, who used to rake leaves in the fall using the easy method...hovering around the yard in his helicopter.  Now THAT'S how you rake leaves!!!!



Where'd you grow up?

Mel we're supposed to get another foot too. We still have about 6 - 8 inches on the ground but it's melting. Should make for an interesting combo.


----------



## black562

Governor just shut us down...we're getting ready to pack it up and head down the road.

Bad is coming, very bad...ice storm and the whole works.


----------



## Sha

Drive safely


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Governor just shut us down...we're getting ready to pack it up and head down the road.
> 
> Bad is coming, very bad...ice storm and the whole works.



  Get home safe!!!!


----------



## CinRell

Please stay safe, Joe.

You have precious cargo in that car.


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> Please stay safe, Joe.
> 
> You have precious cargo in that car.



yes, he stopped at Kroger to get some pickles


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> yes, he stopped at Kroger to get some pickles



    

I'm going to make it a point to be in chat tonight Sha. Hope you're there!~!!


----------



## tsing

black562 said:


> Governor just shut us down...we're getting ready to pack it up and head down the road.
> 
> Bad is coming, very bad...ice storm and the whole works.



Sunny and 48 degrees.  Sorry, I'll stop gloating now..

I grew up in South Dakota.  The last year I was there (1970) we had about 103 inches of snowfall.  I loved South Dakota, but not the winters, summers, tornados, or mosquitos..


----------



## Sha

I will be nice and NOT tell you its 80 here... oopsssss


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Please stay safe, Joe.
> 
> You have precious cargo in that car.



Oh my...well then, umm, I'm home now.


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> Oh my...well then, umm, I'm home now.



Good.


It's ok here.. cold but snow is still melting.. however we're under a severe winter storm warning til 7 pm. tomorrow.... blech. I will certainly be huddled up in my bedroom in chat tonight.

I got stuff to make pina coladas


----------



## tsing

Sha said:


> I will be nice and NOT tell you its 80 here... oopsssss



I'm there in two weeks for the Daytona 500 weekend.  Just keep that weather until I'm gone!


----------



## Sha

tsing said:


> I'm there in two weeks for the Daytona 500 weekend.  Just keep that weather until I'm gone!



we will have this until the weekend... not sure about next week yet


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Please stay safe, Joe.
> 
> You have precious cargo in that car.



By the way...that comment gets you some of these:


----------



## sand2270

For any of you Extreme Makeover fans this was in our local paper today...I live pretty close to the area they are filming at...

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/277637.php


----------



## black562

Here's some I took with my good camera, very pretty out.


----------



## CinRell

Your yard is perfect for sledding! I'm on my way!

Someone's not straying far from the deck to pee. And I"m really hoping it was your dog LOL


----------



## CinRell

Sand your media is much kinder to the show LOL!  Yours said they came for the surprise knock for the family to find out...

Ours right out said they knew for a while and had to re-take the "surprise knock" several times before getting it right. LOL!!!

This show always makes me cry.


----------



## tsing

sand2270 said:


> For any of you Extreme Makeover fans this was in our local paper today...I live pretty close to the area they are filming at...
> 
> http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/277637.php



They were in my area about three weeks ago.  Some disruption in the neighborhood with a 24 hour a day build, but they did a good job taking care of the neighborhood after they were done.  I'm sure they were good to the neighbors while they were there, also.


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Your yard is perfect for sledding! I'm on my way!
> 
> Someone's not straying far from the deck to pee. And I"m really hoping it was your dog LOL



I don't have a dog anymore, so that must have been the neighbor's dog or one of our many rabbits that find their home nearby.


----------



## black562

tsing said:


> They were in my area about three weeks ago.  Some disruption in the neighborhood with a 24 hour a day build, but they did a good job taking care of the neighborhood after they were done.  I'm sure they were good to the neighbors while they were there, also.



Wow, they were out this way more than a year ago, here's some pictures of the finished product.  Very nice place!!!  I don't understand how they get certain things finished that fast, like letting the footers dry and the drywall puddy, things that take time to cure and dry???

http://www.herald-dispatch.com/multimedia/x2054232807


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> Sand your media is much kinder to the show LOL!  Yours said they came for the surprise knock for the family to find out...
> 
> Ours right out said they knew for a while and had to re-take the "surprise knock" several times before getting it right. LOL!!!
> 
> This show always makes me cry.



Interesting I didn't know that...but we all know that a lot of the stuff on these "reality" shows is either staged or re-recorded.  I was more surprised by the comments...they are actually on the nicer side of town but still doesn't mean they aren't deserving.


----------



## ttester9612

Been snowing all day here....but it's only given us a few inches.  Later this evening it's suppose to turn to freezing rain which will continue into tomorrow. I'll drive in snow but not freezing rain. 



sand2270 said:


> For any of you Extreme Makeover fans this was in our local paper today...I live pretty close to the area they are filming at...
> 
> http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/277637.php



They were in the MD area a few years back, but unfortunately one of the crew members was mugged while they were here.  It was very sad.


----------



## ttester9612

Good morning everyone!!!......I made it into work (1 1/2 late)...my neighborhood street was a little icy but the main roads were in good shape.  Those in the snow storm areas please keep safe and warm.


----------



## black562

We lost our power at midnight and it hasn't come back on since.  It was just like the beginning of a horror movie....a dark, cold, stormy night.


----------



## MyMuse

Snow Day here! Whoohooo!  

Actually, we had a delayed opening until 12:30pm, then I got another phone call that we were closing at 4pm, so all offices were not to report. 

Double Whoohoo!


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> We lost our power at midnight and it hasn't come back on since.  It was just like the beginning of a horror movie....a dark, cold, stormy night.



Stay warm.  Snowing like the Swiss Alps here today, but so far still have power.  Working from home today, the streets are not plowed, must have cancelled school again.  
Why didn't I go to Disney this week


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Stay warm.  Snowing like the Swiss Alps here today, but so far still have power.  Working from home today, the streets are not plowed, must have cancelled school again.
> Why didn't I go to Disney this week



Didn't start snowing early enough so I had to come in. Now it's snowing like Mad so they'll give us early release so I can sit in traffic for a couple hours trying to get home. But I keep telling myself only 5 Days 21 Hours and 7 Minutes till I'm back at WDW.  But who's counting.


----------



## Sha

NH_Bubba said:


> Didn't start snowing early enough so I had to come in. Now it's snowing like Mad so they'll give us early release so I can sit in traffic for a couple hours trying to get home. But I keep telling myself only 5 Days 21 Hours and 7 Minutes till I'm back at WDW.  But who's counting.



Be warned of a bad virus down there at the world... I got to bring it home with me. Not fun.


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> Be warned of a bad virus down there at the world... I got to bring it home with me. Not fun.



Oh no! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> Didn't start snowing early enough so I had to come in. Now it's snowing like Mad so they'll give us early release so I can sit in traffic for a couple hours trying to get home. *But I keep telling myself only 5 Days 21 Hours and 7 Minutes till I'm back at WDW.  But who's counting. *



no bragging allowed......especially since I still have 3 months before I'm back home.  But then..  better yet...could you pack me in your suitcase..


----------



## WizardLarz

I'm snowed in here too, and was thinking of test packing what I'm going to take just for something to do today! 
I mean, I won't need those clothes for a while!


----------



## CinRell

Wiz it's kinda scary how early I start packing for trips LOL! I"m a bit OCD

Sha I hope you feel better soon 

I worked from home today because I couldn't get out of my driveway. We are expected to get a min of 17" when this is over but we're already past that. I've cleared the driveway 3 times since 11 a.m. and it needs it again. The first time was a doozy! It was past my boots which go almost to my knees.

But hey.. it's winter and it's cleveland  

And when you're home and don't have to go anywhere (and the plowing is done) it's kinda sorta pretty.


----------



## sand2270

you could hear a pin drop around here today...quiet group...

(I was going to say "shh...I'm hunting wabbits" but didn't know if everyone was old enough to get the reference.  Not really sure it applies anyway but that was what came into my head when I realized how quiet it has been today)


----------



## tawasdave

sand2270 said:


> you could hear a pin drop around here today...quiet group...
> 
> (I was going to say "shh...I'm hunting wabbits" but didn't know if everyone was old enough to get the reference.  Not really sure it applies anyway but that was what came into my head when I realized how quiet it has been today)



I am too young to understand the hunting wabbits reference


----------



## libertybell7

This should get everyone thinking of WDW... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

libertybell7 said:


> This should get everyone thinking of WDW...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8



You are right! Brings back so many memories..


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> This should get everyone thinking of WDW...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8



......mysty water colored memories.....of the way we were....


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> I am too young to understand the hunting wabbits reference



I know you are such an innocent, young spirit.


----------



## black562

Day 2 with still no power.  

Over 100,000 people are still without power in the tri-state area, with our county being the hardest hit (nearly half without power).  The power company has called in crews from other states and you can see electric trucks traveling toward affected areas in convoys.  Our mall finally gave way to the ice load on the roof as water poured into several stores (including the Disney Store).  

A bad situation got worse as time progressed...and temperatures are dipping into single digits at night.


----------



## Alacrity

Sha said:


> Be warned of a bad virus down there at the world... I got to bring it home with me. Not fun.



I'm afraid I may have had a touch of that in Dec.  Spent a day in the room last time down!


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Day 2 with still no power.
> 
> Over 100,000 people are still without power in the tri-state area, with our county being the hardest hit (nearly half without power).  The power company has called in crews from other states and you can see electric trucks traveling toward affected areas in convoys.  Our mall finally gave way to the ice load on the roof as water poured into several stores (including the Disney Store).
> 
> A bad situation got worse as time progressed...and temperatures are dipping into single digits at night.



Sorry to hear  

Great big white sheet of ice here this am.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone!
We are covered in snow, too. I think the unofficial count is 11 inches...
It's sunny today and hopefully that will melt some snow/ice before I hit the road tomorrow morning to see Tom and go to NYC.
I am thankful to have power and will keep all of you without it in my thoughts.
Stay warm, everyone!!!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I am here in Ohio and my brother is on his 3rd snow day in a row. He is loving it. A lot of the counties and cities are under "snow emergencies". I had to help my Mom this morning by pushing her car out of the snow..NO FUN! The city we live in must not believe in working on the roads at all, they are still really bad. Luckily though neither our place or my brother's house had the electricity go out. So here is to sending Warm Wishes to everyone who is waking up to snow!  

By the way my name is Holly, I spent a lot of last night reading this thread and it seems like so much fun I just had to start posting! Look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Welcome Holly.  
This is a VERY fun group!!! Enjoy yourself and feel free to jump right in on any conversation.


----------



## Sha

Alacrity said:


> I'm afraid I may have had a touch of that in Dec.  Spent a day in the room last time down!



I think the worst of it has passed. I am hoping at least   It has only lasted a couple days and feel very lucky for that.


Joe, I hope that the power can get back on for you and others. I feel for those who are more susceptible to the cold (the young and elderly).


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome Holly.
> This is a VERY fun group!!! Enjoy yourself and feel free to jump right in on any conversation.



Thanks for the Welcome! I look forward to chatting! Such a fun group I can already see that!


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> This should get everyone thinking of WDW...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8



OMG, Shawn, that was soooooo funny. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## CinRell

Hi Holly! Where in Ohio are you? I'm in Bedford.. on the tip of the snow belt.. so we didn't get as hard as chesterland/munson but we got about 2 feet of new snow I'd say. We're pretty used to it here so traveling is fine. It was a PITA to clear the driveway THREE times yesterday tho And unfortunately with only a one car garage mine was buried... otherwise we're fine. It's surreal driving down the road and the snow meets my door window where there's no piles and is taller than my car where there is piles.

Joe I'm worried about you. You need to leave your town for a while I think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well folks, tomorrow I am off to the frozen tundra that is known as Louisville, KY for fun and football with friends.  Can't wait.  Matterhorn (Andrea) and I take a flight out at 10:40 our time and are supposed to land in Louisville at 5:20 p.m.  We shall see. . .I hear that the airport is fully operational now but ya never know. . .Its supposed to be in the teens when we land and 8 at night when we go out to 4th Street Live. . .lol.  What are a couple of Desert Dwellers doing trekking it to this frozen tundra anyway?  Why oh why didn't I just go to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## CinRell

Oooh I have friends in Louisville and love visiting them (It's only about 4 hrs from me).. there are some GREAT hangouts in Louisville! We have conferences there often.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Oooh I have friends in Louisville and love visiting them (It's only about 4 hrs from me).. there are some GREAT hangouts in Louisville! We have conferences there often.



Well, you just plant yourself at 4th street live (not sure what the place is called but it is the Irish Pub) on Sunday where we will be watching the game, enjoying all you can eat wings and all you can drink draft beer. . .lol.  The big guys and I always love the company. . .lol.

I have never been to Louisville so this is a first for me.  Just wish it was a tad bit warmer. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sounds like a fun trip Darcy. Have a great time!
I'm used to the cold, but it doesn't mean I like it...


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

CinRell said:


> Hi Holly! Where in Ohio are you? I'm in Bedford.. on the tip of the snow belt.. so we didn't get as hard as chesterland/munson but we got about 2 feet of new snow I'd say. We're pretty used to it here so traveling is fine. It was a PITA to clear the driveway THREE times yesterday tho And unfortunately with only a one car garage mine was buried... otherwise we're fine. It's surreal driving down the road and the snow meets my door window where there's no piles and is taller than my car where there is piles.
> 
> Joe I'm worried about you. You need to leave your town for a while I think.



I am down here in Cincinnati. My friend lives up towards Akron which is right by the snowbelt. As of yesterday they had a foot of snow, I would hate to know how much they have now. In Cincinnati when we have snow the whole city shuts down..lol...


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, you just plant yourself at 4th street live (not sure what the place is called but it is the Irish Pub) on Sunday where we will be watching the game, enjoying all you can eat wings and all you can drink draft beer. . .lol.  The big guys and I always love the company. . .lol.
> 
> I have never been to Louisville so this is a first for me.  Just wish it was a tad bit warmer. . .



Darcy and Andrea have a blast.
Stop in the convience store and try an Ale8one. (SP)
Kinda like ginger beer - yumm


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> I think the worst of it has passed. I am hoping at least   It has only lasted a couple days and feel very lucky for that.



Hi Sha!   Glad to hear you are feeling better. It always stinks to be sick!  We've had a bit of somthing going around here on the left coast too and I've managed (knocking on wood) to avoid it.  I hope the nasty bug is gone by next Sunday Feb. 8 when I will be arriving in MCO.  I probably won't be going to the parks until that Friday, Feb. 13 so maybe I'll miss some of it but I'll be in the area.  (It will be difficult to be so close for 5 days before actually stepping foot in a park!)  

Take care of yourself!


----------



## ahoff

Hope all that are traveling these next few days have safe trips.  I hear the weather is not so nice in them eastern states!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Hi Sha!   Glad to hear you are feeling better. It always stinks to be sick!  We've had a bit of somthing going around here on the left coast too and I've managed (knocking on wood) to avoid it.  I hope the nasty bug is gone by next Sunday Feb. 8 when I will be arriving in MCO.  I probably won't be going to the parks until that Friday, Feb. 13 so maybe I'll miss some of it but I'll be in the area.  (It will be difficult to be so close for 5 days before actually stepping foot in a park!)
> 
> Take care of yourself!




Yes, am feeling better. Am going to work tomorrow too  

I hope that things work out and I can come down and say hi in person.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Sha said:


> Be warned of a bad virus down there at the world... I got to bring it home with me. Not fun.



Thanks for the Warning. I figure Alchol is a good germ killer so as long as I keep up with that I should be OK.


----------



## tawasdave

NH_Bubba said:


> Thanks for the Warning. I figure Alchol is a good germ killer so as long as I keep up with that I should be OK.



I am a firm believer in the old adage of drinking plenty of fluids     Epcot here I come...margarita...giant beer in Germany...grey goose slushie...


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..this is way    ....but for those of you worried about where our country is headed...

http://www.bornagainamerican.org/


If you agree/like it pass it on...


----------



## CinRell

Darcy you def. have to go back when it's warm. If you like bikers (I do I do!) there are plenty to gaze at... and it's especially a fun time to go around Derby time!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Well folks, tomorrow I am off to the frozen tundra that is known as Louisville, KY for fun and football with friends.  Can't wait.  Matterhorn (Andrea) and I take a flight out at 10:40 our time and are supposed to land in Louisville at 5:20 p.m.  We shall see. . .I hear that the airport is fully operational now but ya never know. . .Its supposed to be in the teens when we land and 8 at night when we go out to 4th Street Live. . .lol.  What are a couple of Desert Dwellers doing trekking it to this frozen tundra anyway?  Why oh why didn't I just go to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Have fun guys, wish I was going with you!  Well now that you mention the weather...maybe not


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Yes, am feeling better. Am going to work tomorrow too
> 
> I hope that things work out and I can come down and say hi in person.



I'll be there so if you're able to make it down that would be great, just let me know!


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Well folks, tomorrow I am off to the frozen tundra that is known as Louisville, KY for fun and football with friends.  Can't wait.  Matterhorn (Andrea) and I take a flight out at 10:40 our time and are supposed to land in Louisville at 5:20 p.m.  We shall see. . .I hear that the airport is fully operational now but ya never know. . .Its supposed to be in the teens when we land and 8 at night when we go out to 4th Street Live. . .lol.  What are a couple of Desert Dwellers doing trekking it to this frozen tundra anyway?  Why oh why didn't I just go to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Darcy! Give me a call when you get there.
Things have been crazy around here, don't know if we will be able to get down there this time, but let me tell you I sure would love to get away...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.

For those traveling today be safe.    For those who are  , I feel for you, I had that virus last weekend.."it is no picnic", I pray you will feel better soon.


----------



## sand2270

I'm bored...I wish I could leave and start the weekend already.


----------



## black562

Night 3 of no power as I sit at my friend's house for yet another night away from the cold, dark house.  Everything in the fridge is bad at this point and we seem to be the only neighborhood in the area without power.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Night 3 of no power as I sit at my friend's house for yet another night away from the cold, dark house.  Everything in the fridge is bad at this point and we seem to be the only neighborhood in the area without power.



Hopefully, you will have that back soon... like tomorrow  and here is to friends who offer a hand when things get tough


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Night 3 of no power as I sit at my friend's house for yet another night away from the cold, dark house.  Everything in the fridge is bad at this point and we seem to be the only neighborhood in the area without power.



Joe, since you have no power, then you must be at work or a friends house to be able to log into a computer and keep up with the Disboards...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .finally getting up and recovering from last night.  Had a VERY COOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDD and very fun first night here in Louisville as we ran off to 4th Street Live to a dueling piano bar called Howl at the Moon.  Can you say jello shots?  I can't post the names of the other shots cause this is a family board, sorry. . .but they sure were good. . .one looked like blue coolaid, the other looked like some red stuff. . .yummy. I'll post pics on the photo thread. . .


----------



## black562

Power is back and the house is finally heated up again.  All the food in the fridge was thrown out but we did take a few things from the fridge as well as the hind-quarter worth of steaks and other meat to my sister's and filled both her freezers (lots of meat).

Hopefully no more outage for us...but Kentucky has called up the entire national guard, largest call-up in state's history as they try to cope with their end of this disaster.


----------



## ahoff

Joe, good news that your power is back.  Especially in this cold.  

Great picture Darcy.  Are you still running?


----------



## Sha

Glad to hear about the power Joe! Am sure it's been a long 3 days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Joe, good news that your power is back.  Especially in this cold.
> 
> Great picture Darcy.  Are you still running?



I have had to stop running, but am still race walking.  My doctor said my ankle cannot hold up to the pounding from running unless I want surgery so I opted for race walking. . .

On another note, I am having a blast here in Louisville, this is a great place to visit (though spring is probably a better time.  So much to do here and the people are wonderful . . .I will post more pictures tonight. . .

Laters. . .


----------



## sand2270

Hi everyone.  I had a crazy busy weekend.  It was my daughter's birthday plus the Superbowl.  Kid's party on Saturday than mother daughter manicures.  Sunday birthday lunch with the family and than Superbowl at my brother's.  I am wiped out.

You will all appreciate this...I don't watch a lot of football and asked my brother yesterday if the US Airways pilot was there because he was throwing out the first pitch...he ignored me LOL!!  Now I do know the difference between baseball and football but I got a little confused.  I asked him later if I had said that and he said "yes" and kind of shook his head.  He told me to go sit next to someone else


----------



## sand2270

For your post Superbowl reading pleasure...my brother has a different cable company so luckily we did not see this...

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/hourlyupdate/278448.php


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Hi everyone.  I had a crazy busy weekend.  It was my daughter's birthday plus the Superbowl.  Kid's party on Saturday than mother daughter manicures.  Sunday birthday lunch with the family and than Superbowl at my brother's.  I am wiped out.
> 
> You will all appreciate this...I don't watch a lot of football and asked my brother yesterday if the US Airways pilot was there because he was throwing out the first pitch...he ignored me LOL!!  Now I do know the difference between baseball and football but I got a little confused.  I asked him later if I had said that and he said "yes" and kind of shook his head.  He told me to go sit next to someone else



   

That made my day!


----------



## MyMuse

Last night, there was a teeny tiny earthquake in my area. 

This morning, it snows and it has been snowing for a couple of hours now. 

It's a little twilight-zoney!


----------



## Master Mason

Good aftenoon everyone.

Hope everyone is doing well.

I have been working on a couple of different websites recently and this morning I thought of this group and the old chats we used to have.  I know that the old chat site died.  So, I created a new place where folks could join if anyone is so inclined.

It's not super rich on features, but it is totally functional.

So what say you, anyone interested?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Good aftenoon everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have been working on a couple of different websites recently and this morning I thought of this group and the old chats we used to have.  I know that the old chat site died.  So, I created a new place where folks could join if anyone is so inclined.
> 
> It's not super rich on features, but it is totally functional.
> 
> So what say you, anyone interested?



The good-o-days of dismates.. *sigh*

Drama willl follow no matter where the chat room is.. as proven yet again

That was very nice of you Mason


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Good aftenoon everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have been working on a couple of different websites recently and this morning I thought of this group and the old chats we used to have.  I know that the old chat site died.  So, I created a new place where folks could join if anyone is so inclined.
> 
> It's not super rich on features, but it is totally functional.
> 
> So what say you, anyone interested?



Might give it a try later. I did go and check it out. Thanks Gregg!!


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Good aftenoon everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have been working on a couple of different websites recently and this morning I thought of this group and the old chats we used to have.  I know that the old chat site died.  So, I created a new place where folks could join if anyone is so inclined.
> 
> It's not super rich on features, but it is totally functional.
> 
> So what say you, anyone interested?



Hello stranger - I am interested 

Got to tell you i LOVE my Digial Cannon


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> Hello stranger - I am interested
> 
> Got to tell you i LOVE my Digial Cannon




See I told you.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> The good-o-days of dismates.. *sigh*
> 
> Drama willl follow no matter where the chat room is.. as proven yet again
> 
> That was very nice of you Mason



I'm sorry, but just because you think it's drama, doesn't make it so.


----------



## Master Mason

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm sorry, but just because you think it's drama, doesn't make it so.



Sorry, but if she thinks it is drama then it most certainly is drama to her.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Master Mason said:


> Sorry, but if she thinks it is drama then it most certainly is drama to her.



I guess that's true, but she sure sees a lot of drama.

Speaking of drama, has anyone seen Lie to Me or Leverage?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all. . .home from a fun trip to Louisville.  It is great to be back home since it was so cold there.  I really do like it there though.  Had lots of fun and will plan a trip back real soon. . .I posted a few more photos from our fun night at Howl at the Moon on 4th Street Live if you want to look. . .in the photo's thread of course. . .


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> See I told you.



Yes you did, only regret is that I should have listened to you sooner


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm glad that you are back safely Darcy.
Hello Mel


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm glad that you are back safely Darcy.
> Hello Mel



Thanks MM4M, there were two scary parts to this trip...The dagger like icicles hanging from the building eaves and the two pass landing in Las Vegas when the pilot said sorry folks, couldn't quite get down to the runway on the first pass. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks MM4M, there were two scary parts to this trip...The dagger like icicles hanging from the building eaves and the two pass landing in Las Vegas when the pilot said sorry folks, couldn't quite get down to the runway on the first pass. . .



Glad to hear your home safe...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Glad to hear your home safe...



Thanks Shawn, sorry we didn't get a chance to hook up. . .next trip though. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Shawn, sorry we didn't get a chance to hook up. . .next trip though. . .




Hope so...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I hate when things go wrong on a plane. I know the flight attendants and the pilots are used to turbulance, lightning storms and multiple pass landings, but I still freak out and start to sweat!
As for the ice...well no sympathy for you there. I have been looking at ice for the past 2 months...sorry!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Sorry, but if she thinks it is drama then it most certainly is drama to her.



Thanks Gregg

I am not insulting Joe's chat room in any way. I think its awesome that he has done that. 

But just the response here proves the point.


----------



## Carrieannew

.


----------



## CinRell

I've seen absolutely no drama in joe's chat????? Maybe I missed something tho. I've been pretty sick.


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> I've seen absolutely no drama in joe's chat????? Maybe I missed something tho. I've been pretty sick.



Honestly Cin I should not have even posted what I did. Because I have not been in there. 

So I do take that back as I can not comment on what I do not see. Just was speaking from the posts I have seen on here about it. 

I appologize.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks Gregg
> 
> I am not insulting Joe's chat room in any way. I think its awesome that he has done that.
> 
> But just the response here proves the point.



To be honest, I didn't know that Joe had set up a chat room.  As I said, I was working on a website and thought "hey, I could do this pretty easy"

Anyway, it's out there for anyone that wants it, just PM me and I'll send over the site.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> But just the response here proves the point.



Whats the point?


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> Honestly Cin I should not have even posted what I did. Because I have not been in there.
> 
> So I do take that back as I can not comment on what I do not see. Just was speaking from the posts I have seen on here about it.
> 
> I appologize.



No need.. I just thought I missed something since I"ve not been on much lately. Stupid cold Can't seem to kick it.


----------



## CinRell

Master Mason said:


> To be honest, I didn't know that Joe had set up a chat room.  As I said, I was working on a website and thought "hey, I could do this pretty easy"
> 
> Anyway, it's out there for anyone that wants it, just PM me and I'll send over the site.



There's a whole thread about it somewhere in these forums And in Joe's signature.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All...How is everyone today?  

Mel are you surviving the snow?  I can't say I miss it.  Pretty happy to be wearing Capri's and Flip Flops   Not much going on here, pretty much unpacked and as my husband says, I am chickifying his house....LOL and with the addition of a new cat we are keeping busy.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Glad to hear you are doing well Cait.
I love the fact that you are chickifying Bob's "ManCave".  
So, when are you going to email me pics from the wedding? (remember I can't see pics on the board thanks to my lovely job)
Hugs to you and the new family!!!


----------



## libertybell7

libertybell7 said:


> Whats the point?




Flame away...But I want to hear it...... 

The only drama that we have seen has been started by you Carrie...
Are you going to tell us yet again that you are done with the dis? Put your drama away and try to be nice to people....Seriously!! 

No hard feelings...but why do you find it your place to create drama...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> .



My point...Exactly......Stop being so mean.......Everyone can see that you went back and erased your post....Why? Did you say something mean and disrespectful yet again?  Your Move....


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey Ya'll....a few people have asked to see pics of our new fur baby.  So I thought I would post a pic or 2.  His name is O'Malley (from the Aristocats...of course a Disney name  )











Hope ya'll who are having the icky winter weather are surviving.  Mel....no coming unglued...ok!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Ya'll....a few people have asked to see pics of our new fur baby.  So I thought I would post a pic or 2.  His name is O'Malley (from the Aristocats...of course a Disney name  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll who are having the icky winter weather are surviving.  Mel....no coming unglued...ok!



Is that in addition to your other cat?


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> My point...Exactly......Stop being so mean.......Everyone can see that you went back and erased your post....Why? Did you say something mean and disrespectful yet again?  Your Move....




Just a suggestion, but if you two are in a pissing match, perhaps you should just ignore each other.  Seams to be some animosity going on, and having not been around much recently I don't know the genisis of it is.  But Honestly is it worth it on either side?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

CinRell said:


> I've seen absolutely no drama in joe's chat????? Maybe I missed something tho. I've been pretty sick.



I was sick too!

I had a stomach virus for two days. I hit a temp of 102.8! 

It wasn't really that fun...


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Is that in addition to your other cat?



Yup, Puck was lonely when we got here...walking from room to room meowing.  I think he missed his feline friends at my grandmothers...so Bob and I decided to get another.  They get along for the most part.  O'Malley wants to play more then Puck would like, but he is getting used to it


----------



## CinRell

GIR-Prototype said:


> I was sick too!
> 
> I had a stomach virus for two days. I hit a temp of 102.8!
> 
> It wasn't really that fun...



Yukko!  That was going around here too and thankfully I didn't get it as bad as others.. I have a cold. It's breaking up today (graphic, no?)... so hopefully this is the start of a turnaround. I"ve been a bit antisocial lately and feel bad for it.

O'Malley is a doll! He has big paws


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> O'Malley is a doll! He has big paws



He has what looks like Bunny paws in the back...and he jumps around....taken to calling him bunnycat...lol


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Ya'll....a few people have asked to see pics of our new fur baby.  So I thought I would post a pic or 2.  His name is O'Malley (from the Aristocats...of course a Disney name  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll who are having the icky winter weather are surviving.  Mel....no coming unglued...ok!




So adorable.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Yukko!  That was going around here too and thankfully I didn't get it as bad as others.. I have a cold. It's breaking up today (graphic, no?)... so hopefully this is the start of a turnaround. I"ve been a bit antisocial lately and feel bad for it.
> 
> O'Malley is a doll! He has big paws



I've got the "Ive been in the frozen tundra" cold going on. . .not quite sick but can't quite shake it.  .  .


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> He has what looks like Bunny paws in the back...and he jumps around....taken to calling him bunnycat...lol



Awww he is so cute 

With the wind cill was -13 hear this am.  

ARE YOU SURE you don't miss Mass?????


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> So adorable.....



Thanks Miss Teresa....we think so...he is a handful as well.



PirateMel said:


> Awww he is so cute
> 
> With the wind cill was -13 hear this am.
> 
> ARE YOU SURE you don't miss Mass?????



Ummm Mel....I am pretty sure I don't miss MASS....its 50 here right now...and going up into the 70's over the weekend.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Miss Teresa....we think so...he is a handful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Mel....I am pretty sure I don't miss MASS....its 50 here right now...and going up into the 70's over the weekend.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


>



LOL


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Miss Teresa....we think so...he is a handful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Mel....I am pretty sure I don't miss MASS....its 50 here right now...and going up into the 70's over the weekend.



Well now you just need to learn to talk with the local twang


----------



## sand2270

hey guys...has anyone had any problems with a herniated disc?  I have been having problems since my fall in Vegas...my chiropractor has tossed out the word surgery a few times because it has been 3 months and my back is still a mess.

I can't do yoga...which I love...he told me no more right now.  Only walking and swimming as exercise and the stretches he gave me to do.  Popping 2400 mg of ibuprofen a day, plus being treated by him (accupunture, massage, ultrasound, etc.) once or twice a week.   And I am in pain constantly...sick of it...wondering if surgery may be the best way to fix this.  It is making me very worried about my May trip...if I can't get better all the walking is going to kill me and I will end up laid up in the hotel room after 2 days.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> hey guys...has anyone had any problems with a herniated disc?  I have been having problems since my fall in Vegas...my chiropractor has tossed out the word surgery a few times because it has been 3 months and my back is still a mess.
> 
> I can't do yoga...which I love...he told me no more right now.  Only walking and swimming as exercise and the stretches he gave me to do.  Popping 2400 mg of ibuprofen a day, plus being treated by him (accupunture, massage, ultrasound, etc.) once or twice a week.   And I am in pain constantly...sick of it...wondering if surgery may be the best way to fix this.  It is making me very worried about my May trip...if I can't get better all the walking is going to kill me and I will end up laid up in the hotel room after 2 days.



I will only tell you these 3 things... also get a second opinion, find out what other options for surgery (they are always coming up with new things) and finally, sadly, know that surgery may not fix the problem 100% or at all.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I will only tell you these 3 things... also get a second opinion, find out what other options for surgery (they are always coming up with new things) and finally, sadly, know that surgery may not fix the problem 100% or at all.




And I'll add, if your thinking surgery, you need to be talking to a back specialist, not a chiropractor...  Both my Brother and Sister have had to have back surgery.  Sister had a fusion and a titanium bar put in her lower back.  Brother had to have something done in the upper back to relieve presure.  Both are better than they were before surgery, but niether of them is what they were before the injuries.  My dad lived with herniated disks for about the last half of his life.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> I will only tell you these 3 things... also get a second opinion, find out what other options for surgery (they are always coming up with new things) and finally, sadly, know that surgery may not fix the problem 100% or at all.





Master Mason said:


> And I'll add, if your thinking surgery, you need to be talking to a back specialist, not a chiropractor...  Both my Brother and Sister have had to have back surgery.  Sister had a fusion and a titanium bar put in her lower back.  Brother had to have something done in the upper back to relieve presure.  Both are better than they were before surgery, but niether of them is what they were before the injuries.  My dad lived with herniated disks for about the last half of his life.



Thanks.  He is trying to get me a referral to a neurologist and wants me to get an MRI done.  We are just discussing it at this point and still trying to explore other options.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Thanks.  He is trying to get me a referral to a neurologist and wants me to get an MRI done.  We are just discussing it at this point and still trying to explore other options.



Sorry to hear you are still in so much pain.


----------



## ttester9612

Amy

Sorry your in so much pain...I pray the docs can fix you....even if its with lots of meds...


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Sorry to hear you are still in so much pain.





ttester9612 said:


> Amy
> 
> Sorry your in so much pain...I pray the docs can fix you....even if its with lots of meds...



Thanks.  He is also talking about steroid shots (blah).  I am stressing about our May trip and hope that whatever we do I am fixed up before the trip.


----------



## ahoff

Hey Amy, sorry to hear about your back.  I would avoid surgery.  I have avoided it for 20 years, I have three herniated discs.  Sometimes it bothers me, and I take it easy (it kills me to do so) and take advil.  If I run for long periods it bothers me.  By long periods I mean daily over several weeks.  If I run a few imes a week it is fine.  And thanfully no problems while biking.  Get a second opinion, and good luck.


----------



## Master Mason

sand2270 said:


> Thanks.  He is also talking about steroid shots (blah).  I am stressing about our May trip and hope that whatever we do I am fixed up before the trip.




Don't knock the steroids till you try them.  I get really really bad tennis elbow, and I get about a shot a year at this point, it only masks the injury, but it lets you move pain free so you can do the exercises you need to do to work on it.


----------



## Carrieannew

Amy sorry to hear you are still in so much pain. It will all work out I'm certain.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy, 
Sending you hugs and well wishes.
Don't worry about Disney, it will be there when you are better!


----------



## sand2270

Master Mason said:


> Don't knock the steroids till you try them.  I get really really bad tennis elbow, and I get about a shot a year at this point, it only masks the injury, but it lets you move pain free so you can do the exercises you need to do to work on it.



ok good to know.  He was telling me about the side effects and it was freaking me out a little.



Carrieannew said:


> Amy sorry to hear you are still in so much pain. It will all work out I'm certain.



thanks 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy,
> Sending you hugs and well wishes.
> Don't worry about Disney, it will be there when you are better!



trip is paid for so we are going even if it means I have to rent one of those little ECV's.  Eesh can you imagine?  "why is that perfectly healthly looking 38 year old women driving around on an ECV?" LOL


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Hey Amy, sorry to hear about your back.  I would avoid surgery.  I have avoided it for 20 years, I have three herniated discs.  Sometimes it bothers me, and I take it easy (it kills me to do so) and take advil.  If I run for long periods it bothers me.  By long periods I mean daily over several weeks.  If I run a few imes a week it is fine.  And thanfully no problems while biking.  Get a second opinion, and good luck.



good to know...we'll see what the neurologist thinks.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> trip is paid for so we are going even if it means I have to rent one of those little ECV's.  Eesh can you imagine?  "why is that perfectly healthly looking 38 year old women driving around on an ECV?" LOL



You could always OP for a wheelchair and have your DD tried to push you every where.   At least PPL move out of the way for wheelchairs, but not for ECVs .


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> You could always OP for a wheelchair and have your DD tried to push you every where.   At least PPL move out of the way for wheelchairs, but not for ECVs .



LOL that would be funny, I don't think my DD is big enough to push me around.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> LOL that would be funny, I don't think my DD is big enough to push me around.



that's why I said "tried" to push you... But if she does make sure someone takes pictures...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> that's why I said "tried" to push you... But if she does make sure someone takes pictures...



she would hate me!!  "Mommy I don't want to push you anymore!!"


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Don't knock the steroids till you try them.  I get really really bad tennis elbow, and I get about a shot a year at this point, it only masks the injury, but it lets you move pain free so you can do the exercises you need to do to work on it.



Mind you, his tennis elbow is from carrying a very heavy camera   

jk


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Mind you, his tennis elbow is from carrying a very heavy camera
> 
> jk



the camera and lifting heavy pans both contribute to the problem actually.  Not going to stop either though.


----------



## ahoff

Well, back hme finally.  Had some TOT moments on the flight back over, one of the bumpiest I have been on.  8 plus hours is a little too long to be cooped up.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  It is supposed to warm up here today.  Into the 30's they are saying!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> the camera and lifting heavy pans both contribute to the problem actually.  Not going to stop either though.



LOL that camera is heavy! I got to play with it  . And in regards to not stopping... I would hope not! Have a good day my friend!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Well, back hme finally.  Had some TOT moments on the flight back over, one of the bumpiest I have been on.  8 plus hours is a little too long to be cooped up.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!  It is supposed to warm up here today.  Into the 30's they are saying!



Welcome back, Augie....glad you made it home safely.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Tracy rocks (jadeddbeauty)! Thats's about all I can coherently say right a this moment, but the girl rocks.  NO actual trip report will follow...lol


----------



## ttester9612

Boy the threads are quiet today.   Knock, Knock.....is anyone home or awake....


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Boy the threads are quiet today.   Knock, Knock.....is anyone home or awake....



Nope..at work..sleepin


----------



## katydidbug1

Me Me...I am home and awake.  Bob is out running some errands, before having to go to work tonight and for the next 6 nights.  Not gonna get to see a whole lot of my husband for the next week.  I see my scrapbooking stuff coming out. Got lots of wedding themed stuff as a gift, gonna have some fun with that.


----------



## sand2270

I'm here...it has been dead around here lately.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Boy the threads are quiet today.   Knock, Knock.....is anyone home or awake....



Here - at work borded to tears.  Planning the next adventure  

Hello all 

Mrs SMee - sounds like you are going to be busy


----------



## ttester9612

Good to hear...I was starting to wonder if I was in the wrong threads....I'm at work but don't feel like working...I want to play...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Nope..at work..sleepin



Knowing what you do that's not a good combo...I hope your not at the firehouse but at the other job instead...


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good to hear...I was starting to wonder if I was in the wrong threads....I'm at work but don't feel like working...I want to play...



Me too !


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Me too !



we will come FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Here - at work borded to tears.  Planning the next adventure
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Mrs SMee - sounds like you are going to be busy



Yup Yup, Mrs Smee is gonna be busy....already have a good start on pages, the one's I did at your house at Thanksgiving...gonna work on some of those and some engagement pics and wedding pics.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hi friends, it is good to see you all on the boards.  I am so ready for some mickey.  Having a wonderful time being married.  I found an angel.  Who ever said wishing wells don't work.


----------



## sand2270

I can't believe the trip I have been planning for over a year now will happen in 16 weeks.  I thought it would never get here...what the heck am I going to do with myself when it's over??


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Aweee Bob, you are too sweet. (I believe in wishing wells, too!)
Cait- you are a lucky woman.

Here at work, but leaving soon...I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> I can't believe the trip I have been planning for over a year now will happen in 16 weeks.  I thought it would never get here...what the heck am I going to do with myself when it's over??



Start planning the next one...


----------



## Mr Smee23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Aweee Bob, you are too sweet. (I believe in wishing wells, too!)
> Cait- you are a lucky woman.
> 
> Thats what i keep telling her.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Aweee Bob, you are too sweet. (I believe in wishing wells, too!)
> Cait- you are a lucky woman.
> 
> Here at work, but leaving soon...I hope everyone is doing well.



Thanks!  My Husband is a SA but he is sweet, and I am a very lucky woman.  

Waiting not so patiently to start planning our next trip, which probably wont be until October...we were going to try to go in May, but that's not gonna happen right now.  Looking forward to planning a Honeymoon/Birthday Trip.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Start planning the next one...



I know LOL.

Actually I think if I can swing it our big trip in 2010 is going to be to Tokyo.  I told my DD I would take her someday and I am dying to go back.  I asked her the other day if she wanted to do WDW/Universal (so we could see Harry Potter) or Tokyo.  No hesitation from her...Tokyo.  Of course we will go to Tokyo Disney too!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I know LOL.
> 
> Actually I think if I can swing it our big trip in 2010 is going to be to Tokyo.  I told my DD I would take her someday and I am dying to go back.  I asked her the other day if she wanted to do WDW/Universal (so we could see Harry Potter) or Tokyo.  No hesitation from her...Tokyo.  Of course we will go to Tokyo Disney too!



Now THAT sounds like fun!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I can't believe the trip I have been planning for over a year now will happen in 16 weeks.  I thought it would never get here...what the heck am I going to do with myself when it's over??



You'll have withdrawals for a few days,   but then you start planning the next trip  



sand2270 said:


> I know LOL.
> 
> Actually I think if I can swing it our big trip in 2010 is going to be to Tokyo.  I told my DD I would take her someday and I am dying to go back.  I asked her the other day if she wanted to do WDW/Universal (so we could see Harry Potter) or Tokyo.  No hesitation from her...Tokyo.  Of course we will go to Tokyo Disney too!



That's sounds awesome....(can you pack me in your suitcase)?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tracy rocks (jadeddbeauty)! Thats's about all I can coherently say right a this moment, but the girl rocks.  NO actual trip report will follow...lol




Oh my gosh.  Robin.. no more computer in the middle of the night after drinking wine from a box !!! LOLOLOL  You probably don't even remember posting this.  I think I will text you right now and tell you.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh my gosh.  Robin.. no more computer in the middle of the night after drinking wine from a box !!! LOLOLOL  You probably don't even remember posting this.  I think I will text you right now and tell you.



LOL But I do remember, superstar!  I came back with emails and numbers with your name on them too--what was I your secretary???lol  I was just really happy that night I think   As we all should be once in awhile.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL But I do remember, superstar!  I came back with emails and numbers with your name on them too--what was I your secretary???lol  I was just really happy that night I think   As we all should be once in awhile.




Yes, we were very happy. I ran into Ang at the supermarket today. She was commenting on her napkin birthday card and our popularity that night! LOL We gotta get down to WDW in May and go to Jellyrolls!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes, we were very happy. I ran into Ang at the supermarket today. She was commenting on her napkin birthday card and our popularity that night! LOL We gotta get down to WDW in May and go to Jellyrolls!!!!!



The birthday napkin!lol New friends are always nice, though I might think about proofing a few had I not been drinking. And YES we need to get May and JRs on the calendar soon.  Very, very soon.  

Have a dancing banana for looking out for my late night posts (thank you)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> The birthday napkin!lol New friends are always nice, though I might think about proofing a few had I not been drinking. And YES we need to get May and JRs on the calendar soon.  Very, very soon.
> 
> Have a dancing banana for looking out for my late night posts (thank you)




Your late night posts always bring me smiles! So the pleasure is all mine!!
 

here's a real dancer for ya...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all....how is everyone today?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> Actually I think if I can swing it our big trip in 2010 is going to be to Tokyo.  I told my DD I would take her someday and I am dying to go back.  I asked her the other day if she wanted to do WDW/Universal (so we could see Harry Potter) or Tokyo.  No hesitation from her...Tokyo.  Of course we will go to Tokyo Disney too!



Now THAT is a trip of a lifetime!!! Take me, Take me...I wanna go!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Now THAT is a trip of a lifetime!!! Take me, Take me...I wanna go!!!



LOL...well hopefully I can afford it...we will see.  I love Tokyo and there are so many cool things for kids to see.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi... 

Just a side note....Jill and I have been together for one whole year tomorrow...One year together...It's awesome....Please dont send cards....Just check's...Haha!


----------



## libertybell7

Oop's


----------



## DisneyDreams21

libertybell7 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just a side note....Jill and I have been together for one whole year tomorrow...One year together...It's awesome....Please dont send cards....Just check's...Haha!



Do you accept Disney Dollars?  Seriously though, a big congratulations to you both!  I think you need to take her back to Disney soon


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just a side note....Jill and I have been together for one whole year tomorrow...One year together...It's awesome....Please dont send cards....Just check's...Haha!



That is totally awesome....


----------



## Belle1962

Just jumping in to say  HI.  Feeling brave tonight so posting lots.

But I am really lost on this thread (don't know the people, etc.)  

Will back out slowly.


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Do you accept Disney Dollars?  Seriously though, a big congratulations to you both!  I think you need to take her back to Disney soon





Thanks Robin


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> That is totally awesome....



Thanks Theresa


----------



## Sha

Belle1962 said:


> Just jumping in to say  HI.  Feeling brave tonight so posting lots.
> 
> But I am really lost on this thread (don't know the people, etc.)
> 
> Will back out slowly.



You get to know people by posting... no need to run away. Anyways, you will likey find them on several other single threads


----------



## tawasdave

Belle1962 said:


> Just jumping in to say  HI.  Feeling brave tonight so posting lots.
> 
> But I am really lost on this thread (don't know the people, etc.)
> 
> Will back out slowly.




You can get some info by checking the rollcall thread...Be brave little buckaroo...we don't bite...much...


----------



## Sha

Jill and Shawn... congrats. Its hard to believe its been that long already.


----------



## katydidbug1

Belle1962 said:


> Just jumping in to say  HI.  Feeling brave tonight so posting lots.
> 
> But I am really lost on this thread (don't know the people, etc.)
> 
> Will back out slowly.



Belle...don't back out...stick around, check out the roll call thread as Randy suggested...while no longer a single myself, I still hang around the thread.  You will find some great people here.  I met my husband right here on the boards.  Been together a year as of the 1st and married 3 weeks and a few days.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Belle...don't back out...stick around, check out the roll call thread as Randy suggested...while no longer a single myself, I still hang around the thread.  You will find some great people here.  I met my husband right here on the boards.  Been together a year as of the 1st and married 3 weeks and a few days.


----------



## ttester9612

Belle1962 said:


> Just jumping in to say  HI.  Feeling brave tonight so posting lots.
> 
> But I am really lost on this thread (don't know the people, etc.)
> 
> Will back out slowly.



 Belle, the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the LOVE of DISNEY"....don't be afraid...just jump right in and share your LOVE of Disney and please feel free to comment on ANY posts.  

Some of us met for the first time in May 2008 in Disney...and there are some planning again to meet this May in Disney...feel free to join us.  

We don't bite (at least some of us don't)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> LOL...well hopefully I can afford it...we will see.  I love Tokyo and there are so many cool things for kids to see.



Wow, that is so cool.  When I ask my son what he wants to do for vaca, he always says Tokyo DL. . .I guess I may go in 2010 as well as he wants that for a graduation gift now. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just a side note....Jill and I have been together for one whole year tomorrow...One year together...It's awesome....Please dont send cards....Just check's...Haha!




Congrats you two!!!! Last night Robin and I were trying to locate someone from last year on the threads, and we were looking through the "Are there any Single Men?" thread from last year ( I think it was part 2) before we all went to WDW in May.  It was hilarious!!!  Right around Feb/March of 2008 it really took on a life of its own! LOL  There was drama, love stories, lots of joking around, and it was when so many friendships were formed.  It was an awesome little walk down memory lane, that is for sure.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, that is so cool.  When I ask my son what he wants to do for vaca, he always says Tokyo DL. . .I guess I may go in 2010 as well as he wants that for a graduation gift now. . .



seriously...if you go in 2010 we should really try to coordinate our dates.  I want to go when the cherry blossoms are in bloom.  I think that is around March or April so I am going to try and sync up with my daughter's spring break schedule. 

I can play tour guide!


----------



## CinRell

I actually hopped on to see if you were ok Trace... Robbin too... glad to see you posting. When I saw the news this morning I automatically thought of you two.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I actually hopped on to see if you were ok Trace... Robbin too... glad to see you posting. When I saw the news this morning I automatically thought of you two.




I was up half the night watching the news.  It is a terrible tragedy.  That airplane just leveled the house it hit.  I can't beleive two of the people in it actually got out alive.  There were pictures of this fireball, and there were people from the neighborhood talking about how they were just watching tv and it sounded like a sputtering plane, then silence, then explosion after explosion.  I can't even imagine what it would have been like to have been sitting in the house and to have that happen. My heart and prayers are with the families of the 50 people who have not survived.


----------



## NJGuy3

"Among the 44 passengers killed was a woman whose husband died in the World Trade Center attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. The 9/11 widow on board was heading to Buffalo for a celebration of what would have been her husband's 58th birthday..."

Life is strange...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> I actually hopped on to see if you were ok Trace... Robbin too... glad to see you posting. When I saw the news this morning I automatically thought of you two.



Thanks for thinking of us  I was up watching it last night too and it is scary to see a plane crashed near the airport I fly out of and back to about 5 times a year.  I hate those little planes too.


----------



## tawasdave

Glad to hear everyone is OK...and try not to worry...just remember..you have a better chance of getting hit by lightening than dieing on a commercial airplane...

Oh and BTW....

Happy Valentines Day to all!!


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for thinking of us  I was up watching it last night too and it is scary to see a plane crashed near the airport I fly out of and back to about 5 times a year.  I hate those little planes too.



Me too and somehow I always get stuck on them


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Jill and Shawn... congrats. Its hard to believe its been that long already.



Thanks Sha! It's been a wonderful year...
And thanks for the mail, that was sweet of you


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Congrats you two!!!! Last night Robin and I were trying to locate someone from last year on the threads, and we were looking through the "Are there any Single Men?" thread from last year ( I think it was part 2) before we all went to WDW in May.  It was hilarious!!!  Right around Feb/March of 2008 it really took on a life of its own! LOL  There was drama, love stories, lots of joking around, and it was when so many friendships were formed.  It was an awesome little walk down memory lane, that is for sure.



Thanks Tracy! 

Did you find who you were looking for?

Shawn and I actually met in person for the first time on that May trip. We said goodbye at the airport not knowing what life would bring us....

Love can happen in the strangest places....I am a very happy girl


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for thinking of us  I was up watching it last night too and it is scary to see a plane crashed near the airport I fly out of and back to about 5 times a year.  I hate those little planes too.



I flew in one of those little planes this past August, was one of my best flights I've ever had, you just never know.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thanks Tracy!
> 
> Did you find who you were looking for?
> 
> Shawn and I actually met in person for the first time on that May trip. We said goodbye at the airport not knowing what life would bring us....
> 
> Love can happen in the strangest places....I am a very happy girl




Yes we finally found the person but the link he used to have in his signature (which is what we were really after) was no longer there, so it was kinda pointless. LOL 

I am so happy you two are living your happily ever after together... big hugs and happy V-Day to you both!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day




   Did you make anything special Cait????? 

yes, Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Did you make anything special Cait?????
> 
> yes, Happy Valentine's Day!



yes as a matter of fact I did..while Bob was at work last night I made a pan of brownies and used a heart shapped cookie cutter to make heart shapped brownies for my Honey.  An this morning I got flowers and a box of chocolate and what was supposed to be breakfast in bed, but I didn't cooperate...I heard Bob moving around and came out to see what he was doing. 

Later before he goes to work we are having dinner...Steak and baked potato's  

So a pretty good Valentine's Day for us.


----------



## Sha

Maybe next time you will stay in bed!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Maybe next time you will stay in bed!!!



curiosty got the best of me...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> curiosty got the best of me...lol



LOL you always want to know what the surprises are tsk tsk


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> LOL you always want to know what the surprises are tsk tsk



yeah yeah yeah


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> seriously...if you go in 2010 we should really try to coordinate our dates.  I want to go when the cherry blossoms are in bloom.  I think that is around March or April so I am going to try and sync up with my daughter's spring break schedule.
> 
> I can play tour guide!



OMG Amy, that would be so awesome cause you were "there".  We have passports so no issues there, we have traveled internationally since 911 so no issues there. . .we have just never been to Japan and my son REALLY wants to go there. . .spring break 2010.  I am all over that. . .we HAVE to coordinate. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG Amy, that would be so awesome cause you were "there".  We have passports so no issues there, we have traveled internationally since 911 so no issues there. . .we have just never been to Japan and my son REALLY wants to go there. . .spring break 2010.  I am all over that. . .we HAVE to coordinate. . .



Sent you a PM...I may need to put this off until Spring Break 2011...but I am planning on going whether it is 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Sha

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Im slumming!!!

LMAO not really    I was asked by Jen (Jenroc) to go with on her birthday, so booked a room in April. She also called it October recon. for ideas for the singles trip  . We are staying at a value... I've only been to Pop. BUT, its another stay to check off my list. (Oh and another ticker to add right Steve??!) Can't post anything here, because eventually Jen will be back online (whenever that computer gets fixed).


----------



## Belle1962

katydidbug1 said:


> Belle...don't back out...stick around, check out the roll call thread as Randy suggested...while no longer a single myself, I still hang around the thread.  You will find some great people here.  I met my husband right here on the boards.  Been together a year as of the 1st and married 3 weeks and a few days.



Congratulations to you and your DH!!!



> You can get some info by checking the rollcall thread...Be brave little buckaroo...we don't bite...much...





> We don't bite (at least some of us don't)...



Ya'll seem to be a bit defensive about that biting thing....anything I need to know?  I AM up on my tetnus.  

Happy Singles Awareness Day everyone.  I am relaxing to classic country and golden oldies as I prepare for my tax meeting on Mon.  Did have a massage and dinner today. So  for me.


----------



## libertybell7

Happy Valentines day Everyone....!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Sent you a PM...I may need to put this off until Spring Break 2011...but I am planning on going whether it is 2010 or 2011.



Okay, Spring Break 2011, but my son will already be 18 by then. . .though he will be in his last year of high school. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Im slumming!!!
> 
> LMAO not really    I was asked by Jen (Jenroc) to go with on her birthday, so booked a room in April. She also called it October recon. for ideas for the singles trip  . We are staying at a value... I've only been to Pop. BUT, its another stay to check off my list. (Oh and another ticker to add right Steve??!) Can't post anything here, because eventually Jen will be back online (whenever that computer gets fixed).



Look you can slum all you want. . .but ticker envy is something I strive for. . .did you see all the stupid tickers. . .there are things not on this ticker list that I have airline tix booked for. . .its sad. . .even my coworkers are jealous.  Maybe I should stay home some. . .NOT. . .


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> Look you can slum all you want. . .but ticker envy is something I strive for. . .did you see all the stupid tickers. . .there are things not on this ticker list that I have airline tix booked for. . .its sad. . .even my coworkers are jealous.  Maybe I should stay home some. . .NOT. . .



And I'M the psycho?  I'll just stick with room key envy...lol.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Look you can slum all you want. . .but ticker envy is something I strive for. . .did you see all the stupid tickers. . .there are things not on this ticker list that I have airline tix booked for. . .its sad. . .even my coworkers are jealous.  Maybe I should stay home some. . .NOT. . .



I only see 4... I dont have all my tickers up. Am missing 4 others at this time. Oh well  

And Joe, I could do a lot with keys too... lol but not as wide a variety. (and I don't think you are psycho... LMAO just watch out for the sugar rush)


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, Spring Break 2011, but my son will already be 18 by then. . .though he will be in his last year of high school. . .lol



Coolio we will have a blast.  We need to talk Matty into going.


----------



## Sha

Are you going to share where your surprise stay is Joe?? or are you afraid others might get jealous???


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Are you going to share where your surprise stay is Joe?? or are you afraid others might get jealous???



Shhhh...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Shhhh...



Oh alright! Most know on here I can keep a secret! Just ask Cait in particular.... about how the engagement was going to go originally


----------



## Sha

In case some of you haven't heard yet, Mousefest this year is on hiatus. They have some info on the website www.mousefest.org


----------



## Belle1962

Just peeking in to see how today is going.


I am apparently sticking with the car theme started on S.A.D. (Singles Awareness Day) taking the car in for oil change and transmission fluid thingy.

Then I have to really get down to this application for a job I want to apply  for.  It will involve more travel than what I do now...and I am ready for travel.


----------



## ttester9612

Okay who broke the thread  

Where has everyone been....is everyone out of town.....don't have access to puter or internet....   Or are you playing on another thread (for shame)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Okay who broke the thread
> 
> Where has everyone been....is everyone out of town.....don't have access to puter or internet....   Or are you playing on another thread (for shame)



T, I think everyone was playing on the May Meet thread. . .at least it seems quite active. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Okay who broke the thread
> 
> Where has everyone been....is everyone out of town.....don't have access to puter or internet....   Or are you playing on another thread (for shame)





nurse.darcy said:


> T, I think everyone was playing on the May Meet thread. . .at least it seems quite active. . .



Hey Miss T...not sure where everyone else is, but I'm here, just been busy looking for a job and setting up house.  

Not going in May, so not over on that thread.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Okay who broke the thread
> 
> Where has everyone been....is everyone out of town.....don't have access to puter or internet....   Or are you playing on another thread (for shame)



Shhhhhh T

Keep it down.. people are trying to sleep on the boards. 

Seriously wake up people. 

Cait old married women.. sup


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Shhhhhh T
> 
> Keep it down.. people are trying to sleep on the boards.
> 
> Seriously wake up people.
> 
> Cait old married women.. sup




Yup that's me....old married woman....what's sup with you?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup that's me....old married woman....what's sup with you?



Lookin at food porn for May


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Lookin at food porn for May



Are you gonna send me texts and pics, pretty please


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you gonna send me texts and pics, pretty please



You know it. 

I was looking at my old pics the other night. And some from dinner at Le Cellier. Good times. 

My friend is down there now and sent me a pic from JR's last night.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You know it.
> 
> I was looking at my old pics the other night. And some from dinner at Le Cellier. Good times.
> 
> My friend is down there now and sent me a pic from JR's last night.



It was a great trip...dinner at Le Cellier was so much fun   who would have thought durning that trip that Bob and I would be married now..


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> It was a great trip...dinner at Le Cellier was so much fun  *who would have thought *durning that trip that Bob and I would be married now..



Duh

Me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Duh
> 
> Me



yes dear


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> yes dear


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> Lookin at food porn for May



LOL I was just telling Tracy last night that we'd have to find something to do to pass time until the May trip.  Food porn is the way to go.

I do worry about how many ADRs we will end up with after looking at that thread though...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL I was just telling Tracy last night that we'd have to find something to do to pass time until the May trip.  Food porn is the way to go.
> 
> I do worry about how many ADRs we will end up with after looking at that thread though...lol



Exactly between that and the menus on all ears... oh boy


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> T, I think everyone was playing on the May Meet thread. . .at least it seems quite active. . .





katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Miss T...not sure where everyone else is, but I'm here, just been busy looking for a job and setting up house.
> 
> Not going in May, so not over on that thread.



Glad to see some ppl awake.

I'm going in May but not the same weekend as everyone else, so I haven't really paid attention to that thread.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Listen girlie....you may have known, but I didn't ...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Glad to see some ppl awake.
> 
> I'm going in May but not the same weekend as everyone else, so I haven't really paid attention to that thread.



Yes, but you are not leaving till the 15th if I read correctly. That means you still have the 14th to play with those of us coming in on that day, and if I am not mistaken Patty comes in on the 12th. . .I think the girls come in on the 13th. . .

Of course, my mind is a bit fuzzy these days. . .its been a bit distracted. . .lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> yes dear



Look how easily that rolled off your tongue... only a few weeks as a married woman and you've got that down cold!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, but you are not leaving till the 15th if I read correctly. That means you still have the 14th to play with those of us coming in on that day, and if I am not mistaken Patty comes in on the 12th. . .I think the girls come in on the 13th. . .
> 
> Of course, my mind is a bit fuzzy these days. . .its been a bit distracted. . .lol



Darcy, your mind is still sharp as a tack!lol We will be at POP on the 13th around 4pm, landing at 3.  

Teresa, I think once the official list is compiled for May there will be at least some of us ready to play before you leave


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Look how easily that rolled off your tongue... only a few weeks as a married woman and you've got that down cold!



Brat


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Brat



Couldn't resist, my dear!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Couldn't resist, my dear!



LOL...I know....wuvs ya


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, but you are not leaving till the 15th if I read correctly. That means you still have the 14th to play with those of us coming in on that day, and if I am not mistaken Patty comes in on the 12th. . .I think the girls come in on the 13th. . .
> 
> Of course, my mind is a bit fuzzy these days. . .its been a bit distracted. . .lol





DisneyDreams21 said:


> Darcy, your mind is still sharp as a tack!lol We will be at POP on the 13th around 4pm, landing at 3.
> 
> Teresa, I think once the official list is compiled for May there will be at least some of us ready to play before you leave



So true, Girls...there will be a day or two to play.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> So true, Girls...there will be a day or two to play.



Sweet. . .


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I know....wuvs ya



You wuvs me cause I'm so gosh darn cute and you can't help it.... lol!


----------



## ttester9612

Very quite

Everyone must be busy or on the other thread.

...as for me I've been busy...  I'm so ready for DISNEY!!!


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Very quite
> 
> Everyone must be busy or on the other thread.
> 
> ...as for me I've been busy...  I'm so ready for DISNEY!!!



I am just crazy busy at work...so glad it's Friday.


----------



## sand2270

today blows...I am so stressed I got into the box of girl scout cookies in my desk.

2 hours to go until my weekend starts.


----------



## can84

sand2270 said:


> today blows...I am so stressed I got into the box of girl scout cookies in my desk.
> 
> 2 hours to go until my weekend starts.



Sorry to hear that. But the day is almost done and the weekend is almost here  I hope you have great plans for it!


----------



## sand2270

can84 said:


> Sorry to hear that. But the day is almost done and the weekend is almost here  I hope you have great plans for it!



my plans include sitting on my couch with some type of alcoholic beverage in my hand.   At least that's tonights plans.


----------



## can84

sand2270 said:


> my plans include sitting on my couch with some type of alcoholic beverage in my hand.   At least that's tonights plans.



Sounds relaxing


----------



## sand2270

can84 said:


> Sounds relaxing



hey I may have asked you this before, but what part of Long Island are you at?  My mom grew up in Lynbrook and my dad in Lindenhurst.  I also have relatives in Selden.


----------



## can84

sand2270 said:


> hey I may have asked you this before, but what part of Long Island are you at?  My mom grew up in Lynbrook and my dad in Lindenhurst.  I also have relatives in Selden.



LOL--wow, no you haven't. I'm in Farmingdale--two towns over from Lindenhurst  It truly is "a small world after all"  Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'll probably do laundry and sleep a lot.  I'm in that Dire Straits song again.

"Get your bronchitis for nothin' and your coughs for free."

Jim


----------



## sand2270

can84 said:


> LOL--wow, no you haven't. I'm in Farmingdale--two towns over from Lindenhurst  It truly is "a small world after all"  Sorry, I couldn't resist



haha

I was there a few years ago for my grandfather's funeral and we stopped at a little bakery in Lindenhurst.  OH MY GOD!!  There is nothing like a New York bakery...those cookies are my favorite.  I think Stella Dora copies them but they are just not the same as getting them straight from the bakery.


----------



## sand2270

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll probably do laundry and sleep a lot.  I'm in that Dire Straits song again.
> 
> "Get your bronchitis for nothin' and your coughs for free."
> 
> Jim



sorry you don't feel well.


----------



## can84

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll probably do laundry and sleep a lot.  I'm in that Dire Straits song again.
> 
> "Get your bronchitis for nothin' and your coughs for free."
> 
> Jim



Oh no! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> my plans include sitting on my couch with some type of alcoholic beverage in my hand.   At least that's tonights plans.



Always knew I liked you...


----------



## ttester9612

Amy, your plan sounds more inviting then mind.   I'll be doing  so I can pack and be ready to leave for Sierra Vista, AZ on Tuesday.  By the way how's the weather in Tuscon?


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> Always knew I liked you...



LOL Thanks.  Looks like I have company coming over so I won't be sitting on my couch drinking alone .



ttester9612 said:


> Amy, your plan sounds more inviting then mind.   I'll be doing  so I can pack and be ready to leave for Sierra Vista, AZ on Tuesday.  By the way how's the weather in Tuscon?



The weather is great!  It has been sunny most of the week.  I am still wearing my trench coat outside, it is a little chilly.  But otherwise the weather has been very nice this week.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone... though I am TIRED!!! I had an awesome day trip to WDW yesterday with my friend Lara (some of you met her in October). We spent some time in a couple parks yesterday... ending in the MK. We did 3 mountains, 2 other rides, saw Wishes and had a Dole Whip all within 3 hours. When the park was closing, Spectromagic was playing again, and the last of it stopped in the  hub area down to Caseys. It was stopped a good 15 minutes. I have to say, I got a little tired of hearing Jiminy Cricket saying "Goodnight" etc. But was waiting for the street to clear to take some photos with a film camera I had forgotten about. We shall see what happens with that.

Have a great day! off to work for a bit


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone... though I am TIRED!!! I had an awesome day trip to WDW yesterday with my friend Lara (some of you met her in October). We spent some time in a couple parks yesterday... ending in the MK. We did 3 mountains, 2 other rides, saw Wishes and had a Dole Whip all within 3 hours. When the park was closing, Spectromagic was playing again, and the last of it stopped in the  hub area down to Caseys. It was stopped a good 15 minutes. I have to say, I got a little tired of hearing Jiminy Cricket saying "Goodnight" etc. But was waiting for the street to clear to take some photos with a film camera I had forgotten about. We shall see what happens with that.
> 
> Have a great day! off to work for a bit



Loved all the pics you sent me lastnight....now I really need a Dole Whip...glad you and Lara had a great time


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone... though I am TIRED!!! I had an awesome day trip to WDW yesterday with my friend Lara (some of you met her in October). We spent some time in a couple parks yesterday... ending in the MK. We did 3 mountains, 2 other rides, saw Wishes and had a Dole Whip all within 3 hours. When the park was closing, Spectromagic was playing again, and the last of it stopped in the  hub area down to Caseys. It was stopped a good 15 minutes. I have to say, I got a little tired of hearing Jiminy Cricket saying "Goodnight" etc. But was waiting for the street to clear to take some photos with a film camera I had forgotten about. We shall see what happens with that.
> 
> Have a great day! off to work for a bit



Glad you had a great time on such a short trip.  I remember those kinds of trips when I lived 20 minutes from Disneyland.  We would go just to ride one ride. . .lol. Fun times.  Today my guy gets here for a short visit, then in 33 days we head to WDW.  I am so excited.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone... though I am TIRED!!! I had an awesome day trip to WDW yesterday with my friend Lara (some of you met her in October). We spent some time in a couple parks yesterday... ending in the MK. We did 3 mountains, 2 other rides, saw Wishes and had a Dole Whip all within 3 hours. When the park was closing, Spectromagic was playing again, and the last of it stopped in the  hub area down to Caseys. It was stopped a good 15 minutes. I have to say, I got a little tired of hearing Jiminy Cricket saying "Goodnight" etc. But was waiting for the street to clear to take some photos with a film camera I had forgotten about. We shall see what happens with that.
> 
> Have a great day! off to work for a bit



The pictures of the Dole Whip threw me into a frenzy.  Here it was snowing outside too, I guess I could've had a cup of snow and just made believe...sigh.


----------



## Belle1962

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone... though I am TIRED!!! I had an awesome day trip to WDW yesterday with my friend Lara (some of you met her in October). We spent some time in a couple parks yesterday... ending in the MK. We did 3 mountains, 2 other rides, saw Wishes and had a Dole Whip all within 3 hours. When the park was closing, Spectromagic was playing again, and the last of it stopped in the  hub area down to Caseys. It was stopped a good 15 minutes. I have to say, I got a little tired of hearing Jiminy Cricket saying "Goodnight" etc. But was waiting for the street to clear to take some photos with a film camera I had forgotten about. We shall see what happens with that.
> 
> Have a great day! off to work for a bit



Sounds like you had a great time.  I'm soo jealous.  March 11 can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## sand2270

I love it...the director of Slumdog Millionaire won best director.  He jumped up and down like Tigger on the stage when he accepted because he told his kids if he won he would do that.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I love it...the director of Slumdog Millionaire won best director.  He jumped up and down like Tigger on the stage when he accepted because he told his kids if he won he would do that.




LOL That was a great moment of the Oscars, and Wall-E winning was awesome too.   I love Wall-E.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I think you killed the thread, Tracy. LOL


----------



## buena vista

Good morning Dispeeps! I won't have much time to post today (haven't had much time to post, period) but I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Mardi Gras!!


----------



## ahoff

So, why is it 'Fat Tuesday'?  

Yes, Happy Mardi Gras!  I am here at work for a short bit longer, then headed up north for some skiing.  Sounds like a lot of snow has fallen the last few days

And, later, some Magic Hat!


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> So, why is it 'Fat Tuesday'?
> 
> Yes, Happy Mardi Gras!  I am here at work for a short bit longer, then headed up north for some skiing.  Sounds like a lot of snow has fallen the last few days
> 
> And, later, some Magic Hat!



Fat Tuesday I think is just in reference to all the binging that traditionally occurs just before the Lenten period of fasting and penitence. Think of it as Catholic carbo-loading...or one big food and wine festival .

Sounds good Augie. I hope to meet up with you, although I won't be drinking. Not a lenten discipline, but a dietary one. I'm on a self-imposed regimen.. and it's working!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Good morning Dispeeps! I won't have much time to post today (haven't had much time to post, period) but I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Mardi Gras!!



"Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler "


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> Good morning Dispeeps! I won't have much time to post today (haven't had much time to post, period) but I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Mardi Gras!!





PirateMel said:


> "Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler "



I'll add our particular twist to the greetings by wishing you all a Happy Paczki Day! 

I'm hoping someone brings paczkis to work today, because I forgot to pick some up when I was at the grocery store yesterday.  If not, I'll have to wait until tonight and hope there are still some left!  Can't let Fat Tuesday go by without one!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Mardi Gras Everyone!

I suppose this explains all the beads and flashers on Saturday night


----------



## NJGuy3

Happy Mardi Gras!  
First round of drinks is on me.  
Wait a sec...I'm not DJ'n tonight??...hhmm


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone....what a GLORIOUS day it is.  I'll be heading out in a few hours to the airport and then off to AZ where it's warmer.... I pray everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Hello everyone....what a GLORIOUS day it is.  I'll be heading out in a few hours to the airport and then off to AZ where it's warmer.... I pray everyone has a wonderful day.



I think we are having record highs right now...people were even at the pool this weekend...so yeah...it's warmer LOL


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I think we are having record highs right now...people were even at the pool this weekend...so yeah...it's warmer LOL



I'm so glad to...I'm tired of cold weather.  But then I'm only in AZ for a few days..  Then it's back to the cold weather.  Will Spring/Summer ever get here.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just wanted to pop in and say HI!! 

I have no excuse, well not any that would suffice (I will blame a little known series of books named Twilight...), just busy with the kids, work and life in general.  I`m back working with my like-minded Disney freak co-worker since the new year, and now that I`ve successfully converted her to the aforementioned little known series of books (hehehe...I am evil), she`s nudging me back to the Disboards.

The kids and I had a great time on our trip to WDW in November at CBR with my mom and my sister.  Caeden was only 15 mo at the time and did really great on the plane, but it was a LOT of luggage to lug around with car seats and a stroller, so I`ve told them no more trips for another 3 years.

I`m booked to go back to CBR for my birthday in October with my mom, although my dad said something about going with us, so I did say I`d consider taking the kids if I had the muscle to carry all the bags! So, we`ll see what happens!

I`ve tried to read back a few pages just to see what everybody is up to, but I`ll just try to keep up from now on.  It`s good to be back and see so many familiar faces though!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, just wanted to pop in and say HI!!
> 
> I have no excuse, well not any that would suffice (I will blame a little known series of books named Twilight...), just busy with the kids, work and life in general.  I`m back working with my like-minded Disney freak co-worker since the new year, and now that I`ve successfully converted her to the aforementioned little known series of books (hehehe...I am evil), she`s nudging me back to the Disboards.
> 
> The kids and I had a great time on our trip to WDW in November at CBR with my mom and my sister.  Caeden was only 15 mo at the time and did really great on the plane, but it was a LOT of luggage to lug around with car seats and a stroller, so I`ve told them no more trips for another 3 years.
> 
> I`m booked to go back to CBR for my birthday in October with my mom, although my dad said something about going with us, so I did say I`d consider taking the kids if I had the muscle to carry all the bags! So, we`ll see what happens!
> 
> I`ve tried to read back a few pages just to see what everybody is up to, but I`ll just try to keep up from now on.  It`s good to be back and see so many familiar faces though!



Hi Tracey! It's good to see you pop in! Oh and the Twilight thing is pretty rampant these days.  I just heard on the radio this morning that they already signed to do Eclipse and release it in 2010.  The actors are signed on and the filming is set to go.


----------



## black562

I'm booked on my Birthday!!!  

I'll be...umm 23 (at least in some ways).


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi Tracy

Long time no see...Sounds like things are going well with you.  Glad to see you back on the Boards....Bob and I will also be heading to WDW in October for my Birthday 



connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, just wanted to pop in and say HI!!
> 
> I have no excuse, well not any that would suffice (I will blame a little known series of books named Twilight...), just busy with the kids, work and life in general.  I`m back working with my like-minded Disney freak co-worker since the new year, and now that I`ve successfully converted her to the aforementioned little known series of books (hehehe...I am evil), she`s nudging me back to the Disboards.
> 
> The kids and I had a great time on our trip to WDW in November at CBR with my mom and my sister.  Caeden was only 15 mo at the time and did really great on the plane, but it was a LOT of luggage to lug around with car seats and a stroller, so I`ve told them no more trips for another 3 years.
> 
> I`m booked to go back to CBR for my birthday in October with my mom, although my dad said something about going with us, so I did say I`d consider taking the kids if I had the muscle to carry all the bags! So, we`ll see what happens!
> 
> I`ve tried to read back a few pages just to see what everybody is up to, but I`ll just try to keep up from now on.  It`s good to be back and see so many familiar faces though!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Hope everyone is having a good week so far.    I have to say I am so not missing New England winters...lol  Sorry Mel....am totally enjoying weather in the mid 60's....not sure I will still be enjoying the weather come summer..lol...we'll see.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Emtgirljen said:


> I'll add our particular twist to the greetings by wishing you all a Happy Paczki Day!
> 
> I'm hoping someone brings paczkis to work today, because I forgot to pick some up when I was at the grocery store yesterday.  If not, I'll have to wait until tonight and hope there are still some left!  Can't let Fat Tuesday go by without one!



mmmmm paczkis....

I was told by a certain someone from Mass. that paczkis is a midwest thing


----------



## Emtgirljen

Mrsduck101 said:


> mmmmm paczkis....
> 
> I was told by a certain someone from Mass. that paczkis is a midwest thing



Guess it depends on the Polish population in a particular place.  Hamtramck is considered the paczki capital of the world... my gram used to go down there on Fat Tuesday to get them freshly made.  I miss that!


----------



## PirateMel

Mrsduck101 said:


> mmmmm paczkis....
> 
> I was told by a certain someone from Mass. that paczkis is a midwest thing



So not true - Big Y here makes and sells them


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week so far.    I have to say I am so not missing New England winters...lol  Sorry Mel....am totally enjoying weather in the mid 60's....not sure I will still be enjoying the weather come summer..lol...we'll see.



I won't miss them either - SOMEDAY!


----------



## Mrsduck101

PirateMel said:


> So not true - Big Y here makes and sells them



Here the big thing is to go down to the Polish Village and buy them from the church, lol. My brother's girlfriend is from ND, lived in OH for a while and now in Chicago, and had never heard of them. Shawn had no clue what I was talking about....

Gave the last of them to the kids today, I don't need to eat more than one a year. They have what, a million calories? But mmmm always good....


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey Jill!


----------



## sand2270

guys...I get to make my ADR's Saturday morning.  I am panicking...tell me it will be ok.

I already made our Chef Mickey's and CRT reservations, since they were still at 180 awhile back.  So I am good there.

But I keep reading all these posts about people having trouble booking for June, getting through on the line, having problems booking 90+10 with a split stay, etc. I am going to be a wreck until I get this over with Saturday morning...I think I have to wake up at 4am or something.

Hey does anyone have any thoughts about Hollywood Studios on a Tuesday?  UG says it's a good day to go.  I have decided I want to go on a non-Fantasmic day since I don't want to deal with the crowds, we have seen it many times at Disneyland and my DD is ok skipping it this trip.  June hours aren't posted yet but looking at historical calendars it doesn't look like it plays on Tuesday's much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Amy, relax. . .you will be fine.  Don't panic and don't freak.  You will get what you want and you will have a good time.  I usually go to DHS a couple times per trip, but then again, I have an annual pass so hopping is not an issue.  Try to just relax and have a great trip.


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, relax. . .you will be fine.  Don't panic and don't freak.  You will get what you want and you will have a good time.  I usually go to DHS a couple times per trip, but then again, I have an annual pass so hopping is not an issue.  Try to just relax and have a great trip.





Darcy... last Friday the 13th as I was checking in at TI... I saw this lady.. she totally look like you in your pictures... could really pass as your twin... I walk over and ask "Excuse me.. would you happend to be Darcy?" Well she said no... even ask her if she got a twin...    ... just want to let you know ...


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, relax. . .you will be fine.  Don't panic and don't freak.  You will get what you want and you will have a good time.  I usually go to DHS a couple times per trip, but then again, I have an annual pass so hopping is not an issue.  Try to just relax and have a great trip.



Thanks Darcy...when I get like this I just need someone to tell me to chill out LOL.


----------



## black562




----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Darcy... last Friday the 13th as I was checking in at TI... I saw this lady.. she totally look like you in your pictures... could really pass as your twin... I walk over and ask "Excuse me.. would you happend to be Darcy?" Well she said no... even ask her if she got a twin...    ... just want to let you know ...



How funny. . .I have a twin in Vegas. . .lol.


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Hey Jill!



 Leo!


----------



## sand2270

It's 4:50am here in Tucson...and why am I up at 4:50am on a Saturday?  Because today is when my 90 day ADR window opens up so I am waiting for Disney Dining to open.  At least I can go back to bed after this.


----------



## sand2270

done...got everything I wanted.

Called at 5am my time...got to an agent at 5:02 am who transferred me than I waited on hold for almost an hour.  I just got done booking everything.  I am going back to bed now.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> done...got everything I wanted.
> 
> Called at 5am my time...got to an agent at 5:02 am who transferred me than I waited on hold for almost an hour.  I just got done booking everything.  I am going back to bed now.



LOL now that is dedication!! Good job on getting those reservations!!! LOL


----------



## black562

See, I tried to tell ya. I've never had any trouble getting anywhere I've ever wanted...no need to panic.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> done...got everything I wanted.
> 
> Called at 5am my time...got to an agent at 5:02 am who transferred me than I waited on hold for almost an hour.  I just got done booking everything.  I am going back to bed now.



Congrats!  Were you dreaming of Disney food this morning?  Makes for really good dreams.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> done...got everything I wanted.
> 
> Called at 5am my time...got to an agent at 5:02 am who transferred me than I waited on hold for almost an hour.  I just got done booking everything.  I am going back to bed now.



Okay, remind me next time we talk to give you the "direct" number. . .you waited an HOUR?  Girl, quit that.  .


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL now that is dedication!! Good job on getting those reservations!!! LOL





black562 said:


> See, I tried to tell ya. I've never had any trouble getting anywhere I've ever wanted...no need to panic.





DisneyDreams21 said:


> Congrats!  Were you dreaming of Disney food this morning?  Makes for really good dreams.



Honestly I was getting annoyed and started thinking is this really worth it??!!  LOL  It is our first real trip so I was really stressed about getting the ADR's I wanted. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, remind me next time we talk to give you the "direct" number. . .you waited an HOUR?  Girl, quit that.  .



I dialed 407-WDW-DINE.  I got through to an agent at 5:02am my time, than she said what I wanted was out of her jurisdiction and she was transferring me to ala carte.  I still have no idea why I was transferred but that was where I waited for an hour.  Not sure if it had to do with my split stay or not.  

So yes I woke up around 4:40am...went back to bed around 6:20am.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I dialed 407-WDW-DINE.  I got through to an agent at 5:02am my time, than she said what I wanted was out of her jurisdiction and she was transferring me to ala carte.  I still have no idea why I was transferred but that was where I waited for an hour.  Not sure if it had to do with my split stay or not.



Why would they transfer you out of the WDW-DINE number?  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Why would they transfer you out of the WDW-DINE number?  That makes no sense to me.



I have no idea.  Based on my call center background I am assuming it was a combination of new systems and not enough agents trained on those new systems.  We are actually using a similiar strategy in one of our groups right now because the agents are not fully trained on the products.  So they handle one or two issues, if they can't handle the other the call gets transferred.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> done...got everything I wanted.
> 
> Called at 5am my time...got to an agent at 5:02 am who transferred me than I waited on hold for almost an hour.  I just got done booking everything.  I am going back to bed now.



So it took about an hour, it was worth the wait.  At least you have it all booked  

Now all you need to do is pack.


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation

John


----------



## Carrieannew

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation
> 
> John



That really stinks John. 

Hope everything turns around quick for you.


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks Carrie. I sure hope something good happens. It is definitely not a good place to be.

JOhn


----------



## can84

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation
> 
> John



 I understand . . . I've been looking for a job for a while. I have heard things are picking up; I know a few people who were laid off who received job offers. I hope that happens for you too!


----------



## black562

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation
> 
> John



Might I add that it was pretty cruddy of that company to not even pay you for those two weeks, or vacation...they ripped you off for sure.  These are the types of companies that need a reality check on what's really important (people) vs. greed (money).  We have one lady in our office with cancer needing a stem cell transplant, and another just diagnosed with a brain tumor...puts things in perspective.


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation
> 
> John



John...sorry to hear about you loosing your job.  Please keep the faith...where one avenue closes another will one will open.  Maybe it's time for you to move to Florida.


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in action. Things have been going from bad to worse with the job situation. I havent felt much like looking at anything Disney as it will be a LOOOOONNG Time before I will be able to afford a trip again! Company really screwed us all real good. I never got my last 2 weeks pay and got paid none of my vaction/sick time. I am now forced to dig into my 401k to even survive the next 3 to 4 months. Job market is bleak and I am really worried about losing the house if I cant find something in the next month or 2. I hate being in this situation
> 
> John



Keep the faith, hopefully something good will happen soon for you.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone....it's snowing here.  Is it May yet...I need a Disney fix.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....it's snowing here.  Is it May yet...I need a Disney fix.



  Sorry none of that white stuff happening up here, just someone left the freezer door open for the last couple of days..................

Having issues w/computer, therefore haven't been around for awhile!!!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....it's snowing here.  Is it May yet...I need a Disney fix.



Nope... not May yet... but I get to go this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone!
Sorry I haven't posted here in awhile.
Things are going great. And we dodged a big snow storm!!!  
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Nope... not May yet... but I get to go this weekend!!!!!!



Snicker snicker, snuff snuff...gee I dunno how you can go so long between trips?  It must tear you apart...


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....it's snowing here.  Is it May yet...I need a Disney fix.




Yes, snowing here also.  Just spent several days in upstate NY and Vermont, where I encountered a bit of rain, and then come home to having a snow day today.  Well, half a snow day so far, we have a delayed opening, but I am guessing they will go for the whole day.  I was thinking the snow was over here.

Had a very nice trip, got in a bit of skiing, and met Tom and RoseAnne for lunch before we watched the Mardi Gras parade.  Burlington is a very cool town.  And also saw the Disco Biscuits!

Well, time to go out and do some shoveling.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Augie, glad to hear you made it home safely. It was nice to meet you too!
You should try Burlington in the summer...much better weather!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Sorry none of that white stuff happening up here, just someone left the freezer door open for the last couple of days..................
> 
> Having issues w/computer, therefore haven't been around for awhile!!!



Steve, how you doing?  Done freezing yet?. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

Just finished shoveling the snow...I measured 8 inches of snow...which isn't much for you Northern ppl, but tell that to my arms, legs and back..


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Just finished shoveling the snow...I measured 8 inches of snow...which isn't much for you Northern ppl, but tell that to my arms, legs and back..



Blah, Blah, Blah - Glad we shared with you all.  

Just finished shoveling the three foot snow drift up to my door, looks to be close to two feet here, or at least feels like it.  No official totals yet - but I am with you TT - IS IT MAY YET!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Nope... not May yet... but I get to go this weekend!!!!!!



Me too, me too!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Just sending my happy thoughts to all the Disers who got hit with the latest snow pummeling.  For once, we didn't get any.  A dusting maybe and it is 13 degrees out, but otherwise it didn't come our way.

Here's hoping March goes out like a lamb...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Just sending my happy thoughts to all the Disers who got hit with the latest snow pummeling.  For once, we didn't get any.  A dusting maybe and it is 13 degrees out, but otherwise it didn't come our way.
> 
> Here's hoping March goes out like a lamb...



Okay, so I feel for you all who live where it snows. . .It is 70+ degrees here today, I am wearing cropped pants, a short sleeved tee and my keens.  I go back to my happy place in 3 weeks and 2 days. . .can time move ANY slower. . .


----------



## GrumpyOne

<sigh> I'd love to see some snow.


----------



## Floydian

Hey, that weather hit us here in Orlando too! It's so cold here, I actually had to wear a jacket to work this morning!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I am totally ready to trade 6 months of snow and cold for sand and palm trees 

It was 8 degrees today, considered "not bad" because there was no sub-zero wind chill and 50 mph winds.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah - Glad we shared with you all.
> 
> Just finished shoveling the three foot snow drift up to my door, looks to be close to two feet here, or at least feels like it.  No official totals yet - but I am with you TT - IS IT MAY YET!



Ya Ya Ya...you're used to shoveling...I woke up this morning aching all over.  I don't need to stop at the gym...got plenty of exercise yesterday.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Me too, me too!



JenJenJen I forgot!!! We will be over at DHS for a passholder event. 

And Floydian, the weather isnt THAT bad!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> JenJenJen I forgot!!! We will be over at DHS for a passholder event.



Hmm... I'm a passholder and know nothing of this event of which you speak....   

We get in at 9:00 Friday night and have to check in and all... plan right now is to go to Magic Kingdom on Saturday, then we're golfing on Sunday, I believe.


----------



## Floydian

Sha said:


> JenJenJen I forgot!!! We will be over at DHS for a passholder event.
> 
> And Floydian, the weather isnt THAT bad!



Well, my shift starts at 6:30am, so it was around 40 when I left for work. I even had to warm the car up so it could defrost the windshield. Today was much better, though I still needed my jacket over the short sleeved shirt.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Hmm... I'm a passholder and know nothing of this event of which you speak....
> 
> We get in at 9:00 Friday night and have to check in and all... plan right now is to go to Magic Kingdom on Saturday, then we're golfing on Sunday, I believe.



Its with a speaker about the Muppets. Evidently they added a time because the other two times filled up. That too filled up.


----------



## sand2270

I wanted to share.  I talked to my daughter about our first day in WDW.  We have an 8am breakfast at Chef Mickey's and than I figured we would spend time at MK, maybe pool time, we are having tea at the Grand Floridian in the afternoon, and more MK.

Well after I made my Garden Tea ADR I realized we may not have enough time to do both MK and pool time in the early part of the day.  It is also one of the last days of the Flower Festival.

So I ask her yesterday...after breakfast do you want to spend a few hours in MK, take the monorail to Epcot to see the flowers or go back to the hotel and swim for a bit before our tea.

My daughter says swim.  SWIM!!!! We live in Tucson and can go swimming whenever we want, my neighborhood has a pool within walking distance of my house.  I am spending a fortune, we are traveling all the way across the country to DisneyWorld and the kid wants to go swimming the first day LOL.  I mean it's fine with me, means more drinks by the pool time for mommy and it will be nice to relax but it just surprised me.


----------



## black562

If you're at Pop, the Rasberry Pina Colatas are nice for pool time as well.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> If you're at Pop, the Rasberry Pina Colatas are nice for pool time as well.



I prefer my pina coladas the old fashioned way...coconut and pineapple...why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Floydian

Sha said:


> Its with a speaker about the Muppets. Evidently they added a time because the other two times filled up. That too filled up.



I looked at that one but passed. I really wanted to get into the Gorilla one they had recently, but they only had one time that stayed full.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> My daughter says swim.  SWIM!!!! We live in Tucson and can go swimming whenever we want, my neighborhood has a pool within walking distance of my house.  I am spending a fortune, we are traveling all the way across the country to DisneyWorld and the kid wants to go swimming the first day LOL.  I mean it's fine with me, means more drinks by the pool time for mommy and it will be nice to relax but it just surprised me.



Kids....you got to LOVE them....


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> If you're at Pop, the Rasberry Pina Colatas are nice for pool time as well.



Pina Colava's     

I got Angy hooked on those


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> I looked at that one but passed. I really wanted to get into the Gorilla one they had recently, but they only had one time that stayed full.



Yes, I saw that one too... wouldve been neat. But the Muppets are fun! Thought it would be something fun to do... plus meeting up with a friend, ride RnR a couple times


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> So I ask her yesterday...after breakfast do you want to spend a few hours in MK, take the monorail to Epcot to see the flowers or go back to the hotel and swim for a bit before our tea.
> 
> My daughter says swim.  SWIM!!!! We live in Tucson and can go swimming whenever we want, my neighborhood has a pool within walking distance of my house.  I am spending a fortune, we are traveling all the way across the country to DisneyWorld and the kid wants to go swimming the first day LOL.  I mean it's fine with me, means more drinks by the pool time for mommy and it will be nice to relax but it just surprised me.



I know what you mean... for the past few years, we have had annual family reunions at WDW (usually OKW), and we get tickets for everyone (including my brother, his wife, and their five-year-old daughter).  Theoretically, we could spend every day at a park.

However, my brother, sister-in-law, and niece always want to spend time swimming!  They live in NJ, which has some nice warm summers, and I'm quite sure that they have plenty of pool availability (though perhaps not as much as you do).  The resorts are nice, the pools are great, but really, of all the possibilities, why choose swimming?

On the other hand, it makes them happy, and that's the point of vacation, I suppose.  And, with the time relaxing at the pool, it allows for a bit more energy for all the other stuff!

So, enjoy your pool time.  I can't advise you on the quality of adult beverages at poolside, but I'm sure there are a few people on this board who can.


----------



## buena vista

9 more days and I get to hear those wonderful words.. "welcome home"


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> 9 more days and I get to hear those wonderful words.. "welcome home"



Hey birthday buddy!  You're getting "home" the day before I leave!  I'm staying at OKW also, starting tonight... woohoo!


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> Hey birthday buddy!  You're getting "home" the day before I leave!  I'm staying at OKW also, starting tonight... woohoo!



Awesome!!  See you around Conch Flats birthday buddy!


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> I know what you mean... for the past few years, we have had annual family reunions at WDW (usually OKW), and we get tickets for everyone (including my brother, his wife, and their five-year-old daughter).  Theoretically, we could spend every day at a park.
> 
> However, my brother, sister-in-law, and niece always want to spend time swimming!  They live in NJ, which has some nice warm summers, and I'm quite sure that they have plenty of pool availability (though perhaps not as much as you do).  The resorts are nice, the pools are great, but really, of all the possibilities, why choose swimming?
> 
> On the other hand, it makes them happy, and that's the point of vacation, I suppose.  And, with the time relaxing at the pool, it allows for a bit more energy for all the other stuff!
> 
> So, enjoy your pool time.  I can't advise you on the quality of adult beverages at poolside, but I'm sure there are a few people on this board who can.




Believe me, I am not complaining about relaxing by the pool LOL.  And yes that is the point of vacation...I am excited to get there and enjoy the time with my daughter.


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> Believe me, I am not complaining about relaxing by the pool LOL.  And yes that is the point of vacation...I am excited to get there and enjoy the time with my daughter.



Agreed; every Disney trip needs to have a little relaxation time.  

I'm sure you'll both have a fantastic time!  Disney is such a wonderful place to bring family together.  Have fun!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, just wanted to say Hi. . .got 19 more days till I am "Home".  Hope you all have a great weekend with WARMER weather. . .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Pina Colava's
> 
> I got Angy hooked on those



    mmmmmm    lol, yes you did and then I had to come home and figure a way to make them into a low cal variety as I am hooked ...


----------



## buena vista

Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!

5 bananas and counting!!..


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!
> 
> 5 bananas and counting!!..



     
Sending in a second act....

You are so close now! Have an awesome trip and bring back some sunshine!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!
> 
> 5 bananas and counting!!..



Yay you. I got 15 days left. I can't wait either. It will be my first trip to the world with Rob. I am also heading to Disneyland this weekend for my birthday trip.  So its a Disney month for me. . .yay.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay you. I got 15 days left. I can't wait either. It will be my first trip to the world with Rob. I am also heading to Disneyland this weekend for my birthday trip.  So its a Disney month for me. . .yay.



Darcy, I have serious ticker envy... 

You are so close now too...and a b'day trip to DL...Have a GREAT ONE!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Darcy, I have serious ticker envy...
> 
> You are so close now too...and a b'day trip to DL...Have a GREAT ONE!!!!!



Yeah, but going to Disneyland is like a monthly occurrence.  I don't always post about it.  Although I  must say I have a trip to WDW every other month at this point.  And here I was only going to do two.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Darcy, I have serious ticker envy...
> 
> You are so close now too...and a b'day trip to DL...Have a GREAT ONE!!!!!



No need to be envious... just book more trips!! I have 4 that I dont have tickers for... including the one for tomorrow after work through Friday


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!
> 
> 5 bananas and counting!!..



  

Say Hello for me!


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!
> 
> 5 bananas and counting!!..



Hope your weather was better than mine...last week it was cccccccccold down there...have fun....


----------



## buena vista

thanks everyone!  

first tee time is 10am Monday and the forecast looks promising!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> No need to be envious... just book more trips!! I have 4 that I dont have tickers for... including the one for tomorrow after work through Friday



If you're just counting 4 then you're not counting all of those day-trips you're taking.  Maybe multiply that by 3 or more and you'll be more accurate.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> If you're just counting 4 then you're not counting all of those day-trips you're taking.  Maybe multiply that by 3 or more and you'll be more accurate.



that is very true


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> that is very true



Just use some more of those DVC points...oh, wait...you don't have anymore.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Just use some more of those DVC points...oh, wait...you don't have anymore.



I dont have any points I can currently use in my own contract, but I also have that additional contract that I share with mom. I have used that for my own trips too, but I mainly keep that for when I take her.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Just ordered my groceries to be delivered to OKW on Sunday. I'm soooo looking forward to this trip! I need a vacation badly!!!
> 
> 5 bananas and counting!!..



I'm happy for you Tom....wish i was going there soon.  

Who did you order your groceries with?


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I'm happy for you Tom....wish i was going there soon.
> 
> Who did you order your groceries with?



Thanks Teresa!  

I've used gardengrocer (www.gardengrocer.com) before and had a good experience with them, so I used them again this time. OKW bell services has a cool (temp) storage area for groceries, so it's still convenient even if you can't coordinate the food delivery with your arrival.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Thanks Teresa!
> 
> I've used gardengrocer (www.gardengrocer.com) before and had a good experience with them, so I used them again this time. OKW bell services has a cool (temp) storage area for groceries, so it's still convenient even if you can't coordinate the food delivery with your arrival.



Good to know, I just might give them a try..    Thanks,


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Thanks Teresa!
> 
> I've used gardengrocer (www.gardengrocer.com) before and had a good experience with them, so I used them again this time. OKW bell services has a cool (temp) storage area for groceries, so it's still convenient even if you can't coordinate the food delivery with your arrival.





ttester9612 said:


> Good to know, I just might give them a try..    Thanks,



 ...they even have Starbucks...My kind of Grocer..


----------



## black562

http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_hill/archive/2009/03/12/disney-food.aspx

You guys seen this?  Characters are returning to Liberty Tree probably in April or so...who didn't see this coming?  

Also, if you eat at Chefs De France, you may see a certain Rat pop out from under a silver platter, and I'm not talking about Mickey!!!  This little fella looks kinda neat.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_hill/archive/2009/03/12/disney-food.aspx
> 
> You guys seen this?  Characters are returning to Liberty Tree probably in April or so...who didn't see this coming?
> 
> Also, if you eat at Chefs De France, you may see a certain Rat pop out from under a silver platter, and I'm not talking about Mickey!!!  This little fella looks kinda neat.



Nice one, 
Now all they need to do is admitt that closing AC was a MISTAKE


----------



## broberts

black562 said:


> http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_hill/archive/2009/03/12/disney-food.aspx
> 
> You guys seen this?  Characters are returning to Liberty Tree probably in April or so...who didn't see this coming?
> 
> Also, if you eat at Chefs De France, you may see a certain Rat pop out from under a silver platter, and I'm not talking about Mickey!!!  This little fella looks kinda neat.



Thanks for the update.The LTT news is awesome. I had a feeling they would bring them back.


----------



## rebecca06261

black562 said:


> http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_hill/archive/2009/03/12/disney-food.aspx
> 
> You guys seen this?  Characters are returning to Liberty Tree probably in April or so...who didn't see this coming?
> 
> Also, if you eat at Chefs De France, you may see a certain Rat pop out from under a silver platter, and I'm not talking about Mickey!!!  This little fella looks kinda neat.





PirateMel said:


> Nice one,
> Now all they need to do is admitt that closing AC was a MISTAKE





broberts said:


> Thanks for the update.The LTT news is awesome. I had a feeling they would bring them back.



If only this weren't coming from Jim Hill. He's about as reliable as my former Tarot card reader or the Disney bus drivers. On a more serious note, it would be awesome, but I don't look for it to happen. 

For those of you who aren't familiar with Jim Hill, he's a very entertaining writer who is fabulous at speculating and dreaming. However, he only has about a 25% accuracy rating, at best.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> However, he only has about a 25% accuracy rating, at best.




are you talking about me


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> are you talking about me



Don't sell yourself short honey! You know you're right atleast 99% of the time


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Don't sell yourself short honey! You know you're right atleast 99% of the time



is it time to play yet???


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> is it time to play yet???



How in this world is it that everyone else makes you laugh uncontrollably and then I say something and you get all sad and pouty????


----------



## JGennaro

Just wanted to say hello and I'm happy to join the board and cool discussions you guys have going!! I'm trying to get into the Disney singles thing here...


----------



## black562

JGennaro said:


> Just wanted to say hello and I'm happy to join the board and cool discussions you guys have going!! I'm trying to get into the Disney singles thing here...



No turning back now...seriously, the girls won't let us leave.   

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

JGennaro said:


> Just wanted to say hello and I'm happy to join the board and cool discussions you guys have going!! I'm trying to get into the Disney singles thing here...



Welcome to the boards!!!  You have NO idea what you've just gotten yourself into!!   

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> No turning back now...seriously, the girls won't let us leave.
> 
> Welcome aboard!!!



As if you would leave if you could! HA!  


Andrea


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_hill/archive/2009/03/12/disney-food.aspx
> 
> You guys seen this?  Characters are returning to Liberty Tree probably in April or so...who didn't see this coming?



I either read that on the Dis updates, allears.net or mousesavers... but I know I read it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> How in this world is it that everyone else makes you laugh uncontrollably and then I say something and you get all sad and pouty????


coz youre there and am here... 



JGennaro said:


> Just wanted to say hello and I'm happy to join the board and cool discussions you guys have going!! I'm trying to get into the Disney singles thing here...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Friday Everyone!

One day further away from winter and one day closer to Disney...

So I sent in some entertainment-


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> So I sent in some entertainment-



They're missing something...
I'll spin some music for your entertainers/dancers!  

"I wanna see you move move shake shake now drop what your momma said 
Move move shake shake now drop what your daddy said
Move move shake shake now drop what your sista said
Move move shake shake now drop drop drop drop"...


----------



## katydidbug1

Just thought I would pop in to say Hi....and HAPPY FRIDAY ALL!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hi Cait!!!
I hope everything is going well with you...
How's the new kitty fitting in?


----------



## black562

I'm excited!!!  I've been looking for a license frame for my car so I can get rid of the frame that has the dealer's name on it.  

After a little searching, I found this little beauty.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hi Cait!!!
> I hope everything is going well with you...
> How's the new kitty fitting in?



Hiya....things are going really well...and our little O'Malley is fitting in just great.  He and Puck sleep all snuggled up together and play fight.  I have to say that wedded bliss is WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

I'm sitting on hold with Disney Dining trying to make our ressies for the surprise trip... OMG... almost an hour and still not picking up!  I have to pick up Noah in just a few minutes and I'm can't let him hear me doing this!  It will spoil the surprise!

Grrrrrrr... this new/old 90 day rule is horrible!!  On hold 57 minutes... and counting.  Wish me luck! 

Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sha

Good luck Kimmie


----------



## black562

Kimmielee said:


> I'm sitting on hold with Disney Dining trying to make our ressies for the surprise trip... OMG... almost an hour and still not picking up!  I have to pick up Noah in just a few minutes and I'm can't let him hear me doing this!  It will spoil the surprise!
> 
> Grrrrrrr... this new/old 90 day rule is horrible!!  On hold 57 minutes... and counting.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well!




They need to get that fixed, almost makes me wonder if they're not actually starting the phone lines at 7am like they're supposed to.  Otherwise, how could it back up for an hour when you call so early...essh.

So, did you get everything you wanted?


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Good luck Kimmie





black562 said:


> They need to get that fixed, almost makes me wonder if they're not actually starting the phone lines at 7am like they're supposed to.  Otherwise, how could it back up for an hour when you call so early...essh.
> 
> So, did you get everything you wanted?



It was frustrating to say the least... I called at 7:15 a.m. (went to a wedding last night and hit snooze.... twice.. )  I finished up at 9:05 a.m.  I got everything I wanted... I even booked Cirque for the first time!  That's going to be our first night there... I can't wait.  

I'm taking the boys (Noah's best buddy that lives in MI is joining us too!) to dinner in Cinderella's Castle, just before the fireworks... so they can see the park all lit up at night.  I almost forgot about this and doing the research (park hours, etc...) had to be done on the sly when Noah wasn't around.  I am sooo glad this is now all set.  All I have left to do is plan the scavenger hunt for the day before we leave.  The boys will think they are going to Great Wolf Lodge but their final clue will lead them to their Disney Planning Guides, our itinerary, their Disney Dollars for spending money and the plane tickets!  That final clue will be at his best buddies house so his Mom and Dad can video tape their reaction!  We leave at 7 a.m. the next morning.


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> It was frustrating to say the least... I called at 7:15 a.m. (went to a wedding last night and hit snooze.... twice.. )  I finished up at 9:05 a.m.  I got everything I wanted... I even booked Cirque for the first time!  That's going to be our first night there... I can't wait.
> 
> I'm taking the boys (Noah's best buddy that lives in MI is joining us too!) to dinner in Cinderella's Castle, just before the fireworks... so they can see the park all lit up at night.  I almost forgot about this and doing the research (park hours, etc...) had to be done on the sly when Noah wasn't around.  I am sooo glad this is now all set.  All I have left to do is plan the scavenger hunt for the day before we leave.  The boys will think they are going to Great Wolf Lodge but their final clue will lead them to their Disney Planning Guides, our itinerary, their Disney Dollars for spending money and the plane tickets!  That final clue will be at his best buddies house so his Mom and Dad can video tape their reaction!  We leave at 7 a.m. the next morning.



WOW..I did not realize that I am Noah's best bud...Thanks....when are we leaving?


----------



## nurse.darcy

I get to do the Banana dance cause its less than 10 days. . .my March trip is upon me. . .Rob and I have 9 days and counting. . .

         

Do you envy my dance?  Book a trip then.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I get to do the Banana dance cause its less than 10 days. . .my March trip is upon me. . .Rob and I have 9 days and counting. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Do you envy my dance?  Book a trip then.



I envy it! Too bad you didn't talk me into this one too!!   You're gonna have a blast. Thank goodness you got new thongs!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> I envy it! Too bad you didn't talk me into this one too!!   You're gonna have a blast. Thank goodness you got new thongs!
> 
> Andrea



Hey there sweetie, I am only good for talking people into a nightmare. . .not out of it. . .


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I envy it! Too bad you didn't talk me into this one too!!   You're gonna have a blast. Thank goodness you got new thongs!
> 
> Andrea



I really hope you mean flipflops.


----------



## GrumpyOne

MATTERHORN said:


> You're gonna have a blast. Thank goodness you got new thongs!



That sounds really wrong ... Or maybe really right


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> WOW..I did not realize that I am Noah's best bud...Thanks....when are we leaving?



Aren't YOU the funny one! "Noah, really... his name is Randy and he just graduated from 3rd grade too!!"


----------



## CoMickey

I'm going to WDW again!  I was there in Feb. visiting my parents for a week and we just found out today that Mr. CA has to go there to work from March 24 - March 31 so I'm tagging along.  I'll work during the day from the resort but we'll have the weekend to go to the parks and maybe sneak in an evening or two depending on the park hours! I haven't even had time to check the schedule...oh how unprepared I am going to be for this trip!~  Wow - If I'd only known that I would end up at WDW 3 times in a year I should have gotten a WDW AP too!  Then I could be bi-parkal too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I really hope you mean flipflops.



Yes, new flip flops. . .lol.  We call them thongs, flip flops, slippers, etc. . .mostly we just wear them daily.


----------



## sand2270

I love my Small World travel agent...she just got me some more discounts for my May trip!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, new flip flops. . .lol.  We call them thongs, flip flops, slippers, etc. . .mostly we just wear them daily.



I know I was just teasing you


----------



## Kimmielee

CoMickey said:


> I'm going to WDW again!  I was there in Feb. visiting my parents for a week and we just found out today that Mr. CA has to go there to work from March 24 - March 31 so I'm tagging along.  I'll work during the day from the resort but we'll have the weekend to go to the parks and maybe sneak in an evening or two depending on the park hours! I haven't even had time to check the schedule...oh how unprepared I am going to be for this trip!~  Wow - If I'd only known that I would end up at WDW 3 times in a year I should have gotten a WDW AP too!  Then I could be bi-parkal too!



Lucky you!!!   I'm 89 days away from our trip... I can't stand the wait!!


----------



## black562

I just wanted to take a minute to say Happy Birthday to my Dad.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> I just wanted to take a minute to say Happy Birthday to my Dad.


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


>



Aww, thanks.  I know he's looking down smiling.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all.....

As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.

We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.

Thanks


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



Very sorry to hear this....I will keep you both in my prayers...


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



    
Group hugs all around...and in our prayers as well.


----------



## rebecca06261

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



  I will put you and your mom on my church's prayer list.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cait,
Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Very sorry to hear this....I will keep you both in my prayers...





black562 said:


> Group hugs all around...and in our prayers as well.





rebecca06261 said:


> I will put you and your mom on my church's prayer list.



Thank you...all of you


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait,
> Prayers for you and your family!



Thank you....we need all we can get


----------



## ttester9612

Cait

I'm sorry to hear this news. Your mom is now on my prayer list.  What is her first name, so I can include her on our church prayer list?


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Cait
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this news. Your mom is now on my prayer list.  What is her first name, so I can include her on our church prayer list?



Thank you Miss Teresa...her name is Anne


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you Miss Teresa...her name is Anne


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



   

Call me if you need anything - only a cell phone call away.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Call me if you need anything - only a cell phone call away.



Thank you


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I know I spoke to you earlier but will say it again, lots of love, prayers and hugs for your mom, you and the rest of the family.


----------



## CoMickey

Cait - So sorry to hear about your mom...you're all in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I know I spoke to you earlier but will say it again, lots of love, prayers and hugs for your mom, you and the rest of the family.



Thanks Sha.  I am sure I will talk to you again later



CoMickey said:


> Cait - So sorry to hear about your mom...you're all in our thoughts and prayers!



Thanks Vicki


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



Cait - sorry to hear about this you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## katydidbug1

disneyfanx3 said:


> Cait - sorry to hear about this you and your family are in my prayers.



Thanks Charlene


----------



## Mrsduck101

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



So sorry to hear this Cait, your mom will be in my prayers.


----------



## ahoff

Cait, sorry to hear this.  Prayers for your Mom and family.


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> As some of you who have been around for a while know , a year and a half ago my mom suffered a series of strokes.  A week ago sunday she was admitted to the hospital for Kidney stones.  In doing the tests to determine how bad they were, they found masses on her liver.
> 
> We got the test results this morning, and they confirmed my worst fears...if any of you have any extra prayers laying about, please say them for my Mom.
> 
> Thanks



Cait, I am so sorry to hear about your mom.  She will be in my prayers as well.


----------



## Sha

Happy First Day of Spring everyone! Hope that there is something good out there for everyone today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Happy First Day of Spring everyone! Hope that there is something good out there for everyone today.



Well, the first day of spring means that my March trip is just a short 5 days away. . .and for the first time ever, I made a packing list (Cait would be so proud). I have to workthe three days before the trip and don't want to forget anything.  I might even actually prepack cause that way I can sleep a bit before I hop the plane.  We shall see if I am ready to do that or not.

But in the spirit of Banana Dancing:  POR, here we come:


----------



## Sha

I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.

I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.



Good luck on the new job!!!...Knock em dead...oh wait..that's just not right....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.



 Congratulation with the new job


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.



Congrats Sha!! I hope you really like your new job.


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.




Best wishes for the new job Sha!


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


>




Christi Happy 1st day of Spring!!!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.



Congrats, lots of pixie dust wishes...


----------



## sand2270

Cait...I am sorry to hear about your mom.  

Sha, congrats on the new job!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Congrats, lots of pixie dust wishes...



Thanks Joe... and everyone else! I am looking forward to it


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> Christi Happy 1st day of Spring!!!



Thanks! Same to you  We had snow this morning   but it didn't stick


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thanks Joe... and everyone else! I am looking forward to it



Sha, as you embark on your new job, just remember a few tips.

Remember to Xerox your life.  That way, if you lose it, you'll always have a copy.

Remember that one good turn....takes all the blankets.

Remember that where there's a will....there's a lot of relatives.

And remember that when all is said and done, there's alot more said than done.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Sha, as you embark on your new job, just remember a few tips.
> 
> Remember to Xerox your life.  That way, if you lose it, you'll always have a copy.
> 
> Remember that one good turn....takes all the blankets.
> 
> Remember that where there's a will....there's a lot of relatives.
> 
> And remember that when all is said and done, there's alot more said than done.



LMAO!!!!! Classic! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Thanks! Same to you  We had snow this morning   but it didn't stick



no snow but friends from NC came to visit and brought some food for bday next month


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, the first day of spring means that my March trip is just a short 5 days away. . .and for the first time ever, I made a packing list (Cait would be so proud). I have to workthe three days before the trip and don't want to forget anything.  I might even actually prepack cause that way I can sleep a bit before I hop the plane.  We shall see if I am ready to do that or not.
> 
> But in the spirit of Banana Dancing:  POR, here we come:



You go Darcy! It was good to see the dancing bananas again!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You go Darcy! It was good to see the dancing bananas again!



Thanks Robin. . .though now that I am answering you it is down to 4 days. . .

which of course means 4 dancing nanners. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Robin. . .though now that I am answering you it is down to 4 days. . .
> 
> which of course means 4 dancing nanners. . .



Am I the only one not excited for her? Come on people, she's leaving me here again!  

Okay, I am happy for her. I am. Really. I think. Atleast I don't have to watch her walk away from me at the airport this time, that is tough!! And we were laughing last night during our girls night that here both of us go to DL all the time yet we've never been there together. Our first Disney trip meet up is 2000 miles away and we live across the street from each other!!! Weird!

Alright, I'm really really excited for May. I can't believe Darcy talked me into it, then I talked Amy into it! This is great!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> I worked my last day today for a company I have worked 15 years for. It was a little sad to leave and yet a little disappointing, but when I came home I had something waiting for me that made it all better.
> 
> I start my new job full time on Monday. I am looking forward to it. I think it is a good move.



 Good luck!! I'm sure it will be great!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Robin. . .though now that I am answering you it is down to 4 days. . .
> 
> which of course means 4 dancing nanners. . .



I'll do better than the nanners... here ya go, just for you Darce!!!
    

hehe i love these little guys!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'll do better than the nanners... here ya go, just for you Darce!!!
> 
> 
> hehe i love these little guys!



Awe, I love the men in black dudes. . .


And Andrea, someday we will manage a trip to Disneyland together.  Of course it will probably be AFTER I move to Louisville.


----------



## Sha

Nice to see the boards back up. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. The new job starts FT tomorrow.  And, I have a Castle view to look forward to at Bay Lake Tower when I go for a traditional trip with mom and maybe my sister


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Nice to see the boards back up. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. The new job starts FT tomorrow.  And, I have a Castle view to look forward to at Bay Lake Tower when I go for a traditional trip with mom and maybe my sister



Good luck in the new job....   and enjoy BLT


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> Nice to see the boards back up. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. The new job starts FT tomorrow.  And, I have a Castle view to look forward to at Bay Lake Tower when I go for a traditional trip with mom and maybe my sister



Have a great first day tomorrow!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Sha. 
Good luck at the new job today!


----------



## black562

I just wanted to take a minute and reflect on today's date.  Late last night, I realized what today was, so I ended up writing blog (and staying up way too late).  

It was 11 years ago that I checked into the Poly with my Dad at around 6am.  It turned out to be the first day of resort previews for the Animal Kingdom.  I'll never forget that bus ride over, when the driver announced that we were the very first bus EVER!!!  

I remember there wasn't much open, the Safari was there, along with the Lion King and the Bird show, Conservation Station and Countdown To Extinction (which became Dinosaur).  The ride I miss is the Discovery River Boats...either because I only rode it once before it closed (which was about a year later), or because it was that first day.  

I thought I'd post this photo of a momento I dusted off last night for the blog.  I also have some more pics as well as a video of my ride on the Discovery River Boats.  Hint, if you're crossing into Camp Minnie-Mickey and look to your right, you'll see a cropping of rocks called "Dragon Rocks"...if you watch the video, you'll see why they're called Dragon Rocks.






What makes this memory most special is that it happened with my Father.  It was one of those magical moments that I'll never forget.  A year later, we would be back in Animal Kingdom on his birthday, March 18, and also opening day for Asia.  A few months later, he tragically passed.  I like to reflect on these dates as a reminder to all of us to cherish all of our memories because, as we've seen on these boards from time to time, you never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> Am I the only one not excited for her? Come on people, she's leaving me here again!
> 
> Okay, I am happy for her. I am. Really. I think. Atleast I don't have to watch her walk away from me at the airport this time, that is tough!! And we were laughing last night during our girls night that here both of us go to DL all the time yet we've never been there together. Our first Disney trip meet up is 2000 miles away and we live across the street from each other!!! Weird!
> 
> Alright, I'm really really excited for May. I can't believe Darcy talked me into it, then I talked Amy into it! This is great!
> 
> Andrea



That is AWESOME - hope to meet you finally!

Darcy -   have an wonderful time.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> I just wanted to take a minute and reflect on today's date.  Late last night, I realized what today was, so I ended up writing blog (and staying up way too late).
> 
> It was 11 years ago that I checked into the Poly with my Dad at around 6am.  It turned out to be the first day of resort previews for the Animal Kingdom.  I'll never forget that bus ride over, when the driver announced that we were the very first bus EVER!!!
> 
> I remember there wasn't much open, the Safari was there, along with the Lion King and the Bird show, Conservation Station and Countdown To Extinction (which became Dinosaur).  The ride I miss is the Discovery River Boats...either because I only rode it once before it closed (which was about a year later), or because it was that first day.
> 
> I thought I'd post this photo of a momento I dusted off last night for the blog.  I also have some more pics as well as a video of my ride on the Discovery River Boats.  Hint, if you're crossing into Camp Minnie-Mickey and look to your right, you'll see a cropping of rocks called "Dragon Rocks"...if you watch the video, you'll see why they're called Dragon Rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this memory most special is that it happened with my Father.  It was one of those magical moments that I'll never forget.  A year later, we would be back in Animal Kingdom on his birthday, March 18, and also opening day for Asia.  A few months later, he tragically passed.  *I like to reflect on these dates as a reminder to all of us to cherish all of our memories because, as we've seen on these boards from time to time, you never know what tomorrow brings*.



You made me cry 

Life is way to short - so enjoy every moment.  Lesson it took me 40 years to learn, but never too late.  More trips, especially to Disney, will do the trick for me.


----------



## buena vista

Joe, that was really well said. Thank you for sharing that.

Cait, your mom is in my prayers.

Darcy, safe travels and have tons of fun! My vaca went by way too fast! (don't they all?)

Jen, I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to at least wave at each other on our trips to/from Old Key West! 

Well, I'm back home.. and it's FREEZING here! To think I was taking turns on the sandcastle slide at Old Key West less than 24 hours ago.. (yes, Robin, I took your challenge and met it head on.. and without getting water up my nose this time!)

I got to spend some time with a really great friend of mine, playing golf, swimming, playing in the parks, and meeting up with some fellow DISers (Angy, Patty, & Leo - great seeing you all!). JR's was so much better without the secondhand smoke! Aside from missing RoseAnne, my dog, and my cozy bed, it was a great week!

How long from now is the May trip????


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Greetings all!!!!

Just thought i would say Hello!!!


----------



## sand2270

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Greetings all!!!!
> 
> Just thought i would say Hello!!!



Hello back!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Greetings all!!!!
> 
> Just thought i would say Hello!!!



Howdy!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> That is AWESOME - hope to meet you finally!
> 
> Darcy -   have an wonderful time.



Yeah, we definitely have to meet up! Can't wait! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay this one is just for fun! I can't believe how long I've been on the DIS! You are all here to witness my 8000th (can that be right???) post!! Shows how I had basically no life for a while after the divorce!!! lol!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay this one is just for fun! I can't believe how long I've been on the DIS! You are all here to witness my 8000th (can that be right???) post!! Shows how I had basically no life for a while after the divorce!!! lol!
> 
> Andrea



Congratulations!!!  And now we have facebook to waste time on now too!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Well, I'm back home.. and it's FREEZING here! To think I was taking turns on the sandcastle slide at Old Key West less than 24 hours ago.. (yes, Robin, I took your challenge and met it head on.. and without getting water up my nose this time!)
> 
> How long from now is the May trip????



 I knew I could count on you for a spin down the sandcastle slide!



MATTERHORN said:


> Okay this one is just for fun! I can't believe how long I've been on the DIS! You are all here to witness my 8000th (can that be right???) post!! Shows how I had basically no life for a while after the divorce!!! lol!
> 
> Andrea



Wow! You are a Disboard superstar, Andrea! I have a lame 500 something posts...


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Wow! You are a Disboard superstar, Andrea! I have a lame 500 something posts...



suddenly my 2,000 posts feels inadequate.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay this one is just for fun! I can't believe how long I've been on the DIS! You are all here to witness my 8000th (can that be right???) post!! Shows how I had basically no life for a while after the divorce!!! lol!
> 
> Andrea



I joined a little over a year ago as a source of information for an upcoming trip. Since them I've met (literally and virtually) many wonderful people who love Disney and love to share that. You're a DIS rock star Andrea!!  and to get Amy to go as well... I don't know how you pulled that off, but here's to you!!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> I joined a little over a year ago as a source of information for an upcoming trip. Since them I've met (literally and virtually) many wonderful people who love Disney and love to share that. You're a DIS rock star Andrea!!  and to get Amy to go as well... I don't know how you pulled that off, but here's to you!!




Matty's my long lost little sister.  Once she was in it wasn't hard to convince me


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay this one is just for fun! I can't believe how long I've been on the DIS! You are all here to witness my 8000th (can that be right???) post!! Shows how I had basically no life for a while after the divorce!!! lol!
> 
> Andrea



Wait, you mean you have a life now?  Kidding...only kidding.  Then again, 8,000 posts....hmmmmm


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> I joined a little over a year ago as a source of information for an upcoming trip. Since them I've met (literally and virtually) many wonderful people who love Disney and love to share that. You're a DIS rock star Andrea!!  and to get Amy to go as well... I don't know how you pulled that off, but here's to you!!



Aww, thanks Tom! I've literally been graced with some awesome friends from these boards (yourself included!) and I'm so happy. Then again, I joined long before the DIS was cool! 

And Amy never stood a chance once I was on board. 

Can't wait to meet everyone soon!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Wait, you mean you have a life now?  Kidding...only kidding.  Then again, 8,000 posts....hmmmmm



Oh, HAR HAR!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, HAR HAR!
> 
> Andrea



Aww, you know you love me!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo hoo. . .in less than 24 hrs I will be on a plane headed to my "happy place". . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo. . .in less than 24 hrs I will be on a plane headed to my "happy place". . .WOO HOO. . .



Have fun Darcy..Tell Tig I said howdy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Have fun Darcy..Tell Tig I said howdy...



Thanks Randy


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo. . .in less than 24 hrs I will be on a plane headed to my "happy place". . .WOO HOO. . .



Have a blast Darcy!


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo. . .in less than 24 hrs I will be on a plane headed to my "happy place". . .WOO HOO. . .



Gosh, I can't believe I thought that was tomorrow!! Happy packing, feels weird to not be going to the airport to see you off! 

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. Well, I am sitting at McCarran airport waiting to board my flight.  We are going to start boarding in about 15 minutes so I thought I would type a quick note.  

Woo Hoo, Off to my happy place.  Just spoke to Rob and he is leaving for his flight in about 15 minutes. Doesn't seem fair that he leaves after me and gets there before me.  Boo Hoo. . .

Oh well, at least we are going to our happy place. . .SWEET. . .

You all have a good day now hear.


----------



## libertybell7

Have fun Darcy and Rob!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Have fun Rob and Darcy...


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I am sitting at McCarran airport waiting to board my flight.  We are going to start boarding in about 15 minutes so I thought I would type a quick note.
> 
> Woo Hoo, Off to my happy place.  Just spoke to Rob and he is leaving for his flight in about 15 minutes. Doesn't seem fair that he leaves after me and gets there before me.  Boo Hoo. . .
> 
> Oh well, at least we are going to our happy place. . .SWEET. . .
> 
> You all have a good day now hear.



Have a great time


----------



## Sha

Yes, our very own Joe Black has been noted by a reliable Disney Blog.... Here is the link and a quote. Do not hold your applause! LMAO

http://www.mainstgazette.com/2009/03/stars-we-find-along-way.html



> Every so often a new site/blog/podcast crops up that deserves recognition. As I find these gems I add them to the links via the Resources and move along, hopeful that someone, somewhere, will pick up on the treasures being offered and explore these sites. It is rare, however, to have several worthy nuggets come along all in one swoop, but that is what I stumbled upon this week. With such an influx of new material, or new to me material, I thought it best to let every know what is new to the Disney online community.......
> 
> Joe Black (Yes, that is his real name, and no, I dont believe he knows Brad Pitt or Anthony Hopkins) has a true heart and mind for Disney, specifically Walt Disney World, and it shines through in his site, Disney by Joe. Something to keep an eye on, Joe plans on doing a series of articles on the history of Disneys America.


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I am sitting at McCarran airport waiting to board my flight.  We are going to start boarding in about 15 minutes so I thought I would type a quick note.
> 
> Woo Hoo, Off to my happy place.  Just spoke to Rob and he is leaving for his flight in about 15 minutes. Doesn't seem fair that he leaves after me and gets there before me.  Boo Hoo. . .
> 
> Oh well, at least we are going to our happy place. . .SWEET. . .
> 
> You all have a good day now hear.




Have Fun!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> Yes, our very own Joe Black has been noted by a reliable Disney Blog.... Here is the link and a quote. Do not hold your applause! LMAO
> 
> http://www.mainstgazette.com/2009/03/stars-we-find-along-way.html



That is awesome congrats Joe!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm really excited now...received my ME tickets in the mail today.....IS IT MAY YET!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Yes, our very own Joe Black has been noted by a reliable Disney Blog.... Here is the link and a quote. Do not hold your applause! LMAO
> 
> http://www.mainstgazette.com/2009/03/stars-we-find-along-way.html



Our very Joe Black is getting the recognization he deserves.  Nice Work Joe.


----------



## MATTERHORN

ttester9612 said:


> I'm really excited now...received my ME tickets in the mail today.....IS IT MAY YET!!!!



Aww, I need to figure out how to get mine!! I want some too!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, I need to figure out how to get mine!! I want some too!
> 
> Andrea




Have you contacted them?  Cause your friends will need their vouchers and we need them to make our ME reservations.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Have you contacted them?  Cause your friends will need their vouchers and we need them to make our ME reservations.



I know, I know. Do it tomorrow on my day off, promise!!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Yes, our very own Joe Black has been noted by a reliable Disney Blog.... Here is the link and a quote. Do not hold your applause! LMAO
> 
> http://www.mainstgazette.com/2009/03/stars-we-find-along-way.html



He can't hold his laughter, so why should we hold our applause? 

Personally I think it's great that his way of looking at and thinking about Disney is getting recognition.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I know, I know. Do it tomorrow on my day off, promise!!
> 
> Andrea




no pressure


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> He can't hold his laughter, so why should we hold our applause?
> 
> Personally I think it's great that his way of looking at and thinking about Disney is getting recognition.



I said dont hold one's applause. I think its a great thing. There are so many blogs out there or podcasts by people who just like to hear themselves talk. Can think of one in particular who claims to be unbiased that isn't.


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> Yes, our very own Joe Black has been noted by a reliable Disney Blog.... Here is the link and a quote. Do not hold your applause! LMAO
> 
> http://www.mainstgazette.com/2009/03/stars-we-find-along-way.html



That's awesome--congratulations Joe!!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

You know, one of our regulars, one of us, is getting international recognition for his love of Disney.

None of you are blind, we can see that because you are studiously carrying on your own conversation and seemingly ignoring Joe's good news. 

I shouldn't have to say this but I will.

What would Walt say? I can tell you based on his works and the messages they try to teach us he would say, support each other, be encouraging, find every reason to celebrate and embrace it and each other. Be like a child and find any reason to feel good that won't get you into trouble, and when you find a reason, share it.

This isn't Sparta, it isn't Madness, it's Disney.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> You know, one of our regulars, one of us, is getting international recognition for his love of Disney.
> 
> None of you are blind, we can see that because you are studiously carrying on your own conversation and seemingly ignoring Joe's good news.
> 
> I shouldn't have to say this but I will.
> 
> What would Walt say? I can tell you based on his works and the messages they try to teach us he would say, support each other, be encouraging, find every reason to celebrate and embrace it and each other. Be like a child and find any reason to feel good that won't get you into trouble, and when you find a reason, share it.
> 
> This isn't Sparta, it isn't Madness, it's Disney.



Well thanks for that. Are you here to corral people and force them to post to him about it? Maybe some of us talk to him and have already told him congrats off the board, did that occur to you at all? No one is ignoring him Rob, so you can go police another thread!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Forgot to add, Congrats Joe! In case it didn't mean enough to you when I said it the first time because there wasn't an audience!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Well thanks for that. Are you here to corral people and force them to post to him about it? Maybe some of us talk to him and have already told him congrats off the board, did that occur to you at all? No one is ignoring him Rob, so you can go police another thread!
> 
> Andrea



You're welcome. No, no I'm not here to corral anyone. Or force anyone. 
I called it exactly as I saw it, it seemed (I used the word "seemingly" earlier) like some people were ignoring his good news, good news which is a perfectly valid reason to celebrate, and a reason to share your own disney memories like Joe did, either somewhere here on the disboards or elsewhere. I know a lot of people here share their stories regularly, because it feels good to remember the fun and the magic, and it also feels good to hear about it.

I will say though, it is very unusual for you not to embrace a reason to be happy and share good stories. Although it's been a while since we've talked, I distinctly remember you as being a lot less confrontational and a lot more fun loving.

Why so angry Andrea?


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> You're welcome. No, no I'm not here to corral anyone. Or force anyone.
> I called it exactly as I saw it, it seemed (I used the word "seemingly" earlier) like some people were ignoring his good news, good news which is a perfectly valid reason to celebrate, and a reason to share your own disney memories like Joe did, either somewhere here on the disboards or elsewhere. I know a lot of people here share their stories regularly, because it feels good to remember the fun and the magic, and it also feels good to hear about it.
> 
> I will say though, it is very unusual for you not to embrace a reason to be happy and share good stories. Although it's been a while since we've talked, I distinctly remember you as being a lot less confrontational and a lot more fun loving.
> 
> Why so angry Andrea?



leave Andrea alone.  She is right you are not the thread police.  People can choose to respond to what they want.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> leave Andrea alone.  She is right you are not the thread police.  People can choose to respond to what they want.



She addressed me directly, and I can respond to her. And I did so without being negative, mean, or calling her names. I even used proper punctuation and capitalization.

You are not the thread police either Amy. I am choosing to respond to what I want. I will continue to do so.

There's no harm in me trying to get people to celebrate Joe's good news, and embrace an excuse to share their Disney memories.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> You're welcome. No, no I'm not here to corral anyone. Or force anyone.
> I called it exactly as I saw it, it seemed (I used the word "seemingly" earlier) like some people were ignoring his good news, good news which is a perfectly valid reason to celebrate, and a reason to share your own disney memories like Joe did, either somewhere here on the disboards or elsewhere. I know a lot of people here share their stories regularly, because it feels good to remember the fun and the magic, and it also feels good to hear about it.
> 
> I will say though, it is very unusual for you not to embrace a reason to be happy and share good stories. Although it's been a while since we've talked, I distinctly remember you as being a lot less confrontational and a lot more fun loving.
> 
> Why so angry Andrea?



Not angry, Rob. Just upset that you assume that because it's not posted here in big, bold letters, that I did not take the time to congratulate a good friend. You know what they say about assumptions, don't you? You shouldn't call people out when you have no clue what the situation is. That's all!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> She addressed me directly, and I can respond to her. And I did so without being negative, mean, or calling her names. I even used proper punctuation and capitalization.
> 
> You are not the thread police either Amy. I am choosing to respond to what I want. I will continue to do so.
> 
> There's no harm in me trying to get people to celebrate Joe's good news, and embrace an excuse to share their Disney memories.



You're right...you can say whatever you want and you can choose to respond to whatever you want...and you can choose to provide all of us with a lecture if you so please.

for me this isn't worth my time...I know you love to argue for arguments sake and I knew better than to respond but I did anyway...so I can choose to ignore this...which is what I am going to do.

Besides...I know Andrea is perfectly capable of sticking up for herself though she shouldn't have to.  She has certainly proved that.


----------



## MATTERHORN

That's enough anyway. Rob, I dont want some pot stirring to take away from Joe's good news on here so I think we've discussed this enough. Joe knows I am happy for him and that's what matters. I don't need to inform anyone else of that. Have a great Disney Day!

Andrea


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Great job Joe...very proud to be a Disser...


----------



## buena vista

Joe, I just linked to your blog and just wanted to add my congratulations to the others for the work you did/are doing on this! Disney's America is something I've never known much about (I was only vaguely aware of it). Thank you for taking the time and care to share your insights on the project!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Haven't been on the boards in a bit, thought that I would pop on and say Hi!

How is everyone?

Joe~congrats on the recognition....very cool.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cait-
Hey Lady!!! I miss you. I hope everything is going better in your neck of the woods. You and your family are still in my prayers!


----------



## Carrieannew

Congrats Joe! Thats really awesome.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait-
> Hey Lady!!! I miss you. I hope everything is going better in your neck of the woods. You and your family are still in my prayers!



Hi....things are status quo until my mom goes through the first round of Chemo, then more tests and more waiting.  Thank you for keeping us in your prayers.


----------



## ahoff

Hey Joe!  Cool blog.  You rock!  Congratulations on the recognition.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi....things are status quo until my mom goes through the first round of Chemo, then more tests and more waiting.  Thank you for keeping us in your prayers.



I've been through chemo, it's no picnic.  I pray your mom and YOU will have the strength to fight this.


----------



## libertybell7

Way cool site Joe...
Keep up the good work...


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Sunday.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.   Not much going on here, Bob's working alot and still waiting on more news about Mom.  Going back to Boston for a visit some time in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ttester9612

I've been having a GREAT WEEKEND.

Was in Baltimore again yesterday morning attending a Lutheran women's spring rally and then later was down in Accokeek, MD attending a TNL Praise band concert last night.  Both the rally and the concert were awesome.  Very uplifting knowing that I am not alone, that God is always with me.  By the way, an old childhood friend and her husband form TNL.  Not only do they perform current Christian songs but they also perform their own.

I know this is off topic from Disney but I had to share it.  GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD.  And I am totally bless knowing that he loves a sinner like me.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I've been having a GREAT WEEKEND.
> 
> Was in Baltimore again yesterday morning attending a Lutheran women's spring rally and then later was down in Accokeek, MD attending a TNL Praise band concert last night.  Both the rally and the concert were awesome.  Very uplifting knowing that I am not alone, that God is always with me.  By the way, an old childhood friend and her husband form TNL.  Not only do they perform current Christian songs but they also perform their own.
> 
> I know this is off topic from Disney but I had to share it.  GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD.  And I am totally bless knowing that he loves a sinner like me.



Very true Teresa!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well folks, I am on my way home now.  Had a great trip despite many things.  I love POR resort as always and even though the parks were crowded, I still had a great time riding my favorite rides. . .can't wait for May so I can enjoy my favorite parks with my friends. . .cause I wuv my Disney friends.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well folks, I am on my way home now.  Had a great trip despite many things.  I love POR resort as always and even though the parks were crowded, I still had a great time riding my favorite rides. . .can't wait for May so I can enjoy my favorite parks with my friends. . *.cause I wuv my Disney friends*.



We wuv you too Darcy

Glad to hear you had a great trip and I can't wait to see you again.  I think this will be our 3rd for the year at the same time.


----------



## libertybell7

OK...It's a done deal....I have asked Jill to marry me...(she said yes)....Yahoo!!!

Details to follow soon.....


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> OK...It's a done deal....I have asked Jill to marry me...(she said yes)....Yahoo!!!
> 
> Details to follow soon.....



I saw that coming with the facebook posts LOL.  Congrats!


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> OK...It's a done deal....I have asked Jill to marry me...(she said yes)....Yahoo!!!
> 
> Details to follow soon.....



A big congrats to both of you.  So will that make you Mr. Duckie?


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> OK...It's a done deal....I have asked Jill to marry me...(she said yes)....Yahoo!!!
> 
> Details to follow soon.....



Congrats Jill and Shawn! Wish you all the best!!!


----------



## libertybell7

What else can I say but thank you....


----------



## Mrsduck101

Thank you everyone - I am very happy


----------



## dismem98

Jill & Shawn...

Just got off the phone with you 2 after a  couple of hours...lol and you know how I feel...congrats!!!

Think the plan should be a celebtation at WDW...where else??   

Love you both,
Patty


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you everyone - I am very happy



and that is how it should be isn't it? I think so 

I think you are either the 5th or 6th couple from the singles thread to get married. And then there are a couple of them may not have met their spouse on the boards


----------



## ahoff

Congratulations Jill and Shawn!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Congratulations Jill and Shawn...
Now we want DETAILS!!!! Spill it!


----------



## PirateMel

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you everyone - I am very happy



Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Congratulations Jill and Shawn...
> Now we want DETAILS!!!! Spill it!



Yes, photos of the ring...there was a ring, yes?


----------



## black562

Incidentally, I forgot to say thanks for everyone's happy thoughts a few pages back.  So thanks a bunch guys, I've been writing my blogs from my heart and I'm very touched by everyone's kind words of encouragement.  There's more good news to come, and while I can't let the cat out of the bag just yet, I will soon enough.

Now back to more important matters...the ring....lets see the ring!!!!  We wants the redhead, we wants the redhead (opps, got carried away).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Congrats Jill and Shawn. . .(p.s., about TIME Shawn. . .I mean really. . .lol). 

Well folks I am back and had a nice trip.  It was crowded but not horrible for most things.  We were able to do EVERYTHING we wanted to do without too much hassle.  I was having such a good time that I even laughed when I got bumped by strollers and ECVs. The weather was nice. . .shorts every day, had one day of rain where we needed the emergency ponchos but other than that it was nice.  

Favorite things:

Dinner at Bistro and lunch at Coral Reef.  I know there have been many negative reviews of Coral Reef but the food we had was awesome.  

Being able to ride EE multiple times cause we were there for rope drop. . .I LOVE that ride.

Rock and Roller Coaster. . .oh my gawd I love this coaster. . .I just think it needs about 300 more feet of track.  It is over too fast.

Tune In Lounge, my favorite "secret" is not so secret anymore.  Its getting harder and harder to get a seat at the bar. . .but of course I managed it more than once.

Fireworks at MK, illuminations at Epcot and Fantasmic at DHS (though I still say I prefer Fantasmic at Disneyland). 

Riding on Splash Mountain and NOT getting soaked . . .(yes Tom, it is possible for me NOT to get soaked on Splash. . .though I did get a little wet).

Lunch at Rainforest Cafe at Animal Kingdom. . .that is one of the most awesome rainforest cafes ever.  Great theming.

Riding Kilimanjaro Safari and finding out the animals came out to "pose" for pictures.  OMG, great stuff.

Of course, going to JRs after an evening of Bistro and Illuminations. . .by the way, Illuminations is great from the tables next to the slushie stand in France.

Arriving at PO Riverside and finding out I had a corner room with 2 sets of windows and that I was in the mansions section.  That was awesome. . .

I could think of many other faves but for now that list will do. . .great trip. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> Yes, photos of the ring...there was a ring, yes?



Yes, show us the ring, and we want proposal details...I am such a sap!!!


----------



## buena vista

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you everyone - I am very happy



Wonderful news you two! Congratulations!


----------



## tawasdave

CONGRATS Mr. & Mrs. Duckie


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Congrats Shawn and Duckie, I know you two are going to be happy together for the rest of your days 

Darce! Good to have ya back! Glad to know your trip went well! I hope you are ready for May!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Congrats Shawn and Jill!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Congrats Jill and Shawn


----------



## Mrsduck101

I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone....

It's hard to describe how happy I am 

Who would have thought I would have met my soulmate on the internet? On the Disboards? Dismates chat lol....

Plans at this point are we will figure it out the when/where stuff soon....

We will let you guys know!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Mrsduck101 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone....
> 
> It's hard to describe how happy I am
> 
> Who would have thought I would have met my soulmate on the internet? On the Disboards? Dismates chat lol....
> 
> Plans at this point are we will figure it out the when/where stuff soon....
> 
> We will let you guys know!



Congrats Duckie and Shawn!  I can't believe there's going to be a Mr. Superduckie now! I'll drink to that


----------



## CoMickey

Congratulations Shawn and Jill!  All the best to you both and the baby duckies! The magic of disney continues...I am a believer!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Congrats Shawn and Duckie, I know you two are going to be happy together for the rest of your days
> 
> Darce! Good to have ya back! Glad to know your trip went well! I hope you are ready for May!!!



I am already ready for May, had a horrid night at work last night and cannot wait to ESCAPE again.  There are some changes in the works for me (nothing to do with work, but I will go into detail at a later date. . .and for those of you that are like the Spanish Inquisition, NO I am NOT getting married anytime soon).  It will be out there in a few days. . .gotta get some stuff worked out. But May, here I come. . .with a vengeance.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone....
> 
> It's hard to describe how happy I am
> 
> Who would have thought I would have met my soulmate on the internet? On the Disboards? Dismates chat lol....
> 
> Plans at this point are we will figure it out the when/where stuff soon....
> 
> We will let you guys know!



Jill, my babygirl sistah, you already know I love you both and wish nothing but the best.  Congratulations and all my love to you both.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone. 

Been very busy at work...never even have time to read the DisBoards.  

But on the bright side  I'm exactly 30 days before I'm home wondering WDW.  I'm so looking forward to returning home.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> Been very busy at work...never even have time to read the DisBoards.
> 
> But on the bright side  I'm exactly 30 days before I'm home wondering WDW.  I'm so looking forward to returning home.



Woo Hoo


----------



## black562

Howdy folks, how's everyone's weekend going so far?


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Howdy folks, how's everyone's weekend going so far?



Busy...very.....busy.   Is it May yet


----------



## black562

Not yet, and to think I have to wait til August...but what a great birthday its going to be!!!


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Not yet, and to think I have to wait til August...but what a great birthday its going to be!!!



When in August is your b-day? I'm the 4th


----------



## PirateMel

​
Five more sleeps and Carribbean here I come


----------



## tawasdave

Have fun Mel...send warm weather this way...Are you doing a Disney Cruise?


----------



## Sha

Someone sent or is sending a cold front through tonight.. something about 40's here tonight. Must have been Randy


----------



## Master Mason

Morning everyone,

Congrats to Shawn and Jill.

Just got back from a weekend trip to DL, it was very nice, although I was disappointed they weren't running fantasmic for some reason.

And today is my "baby's" 17th birthday..... wow


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Someone sent or is sending a cold front through tonight.. something about 40's here tonight. Must have been Randy



Nope..not Moi..although we did get a dusting of snow here this morning...but Today the man that owns the bar next to my dealership is spending first of four days at WDW...their first visit...so I am sure he is not pleased about the weather....lol


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Have fun Mel...send warm weather this way...Are you doing a Disney Cruise?



No, MSC Orchestra - but will bottle the sun


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Congrats to Shawn and Jill.
> 
> Just got back from a weekend trip to DL, it was very nice, although I was disappointed they weren't running fantasmic for some reason.
> 
> And today is my "baby's" 17th birthday..... wow



How is DL Mickey?

April babies ROCK!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Congrats to Shawn and Jill.
> 
> Just got back from a weekend trip to DL, it was very nice, although I was disappointed they weren't running fantasmic for some reason.
> 
> And today is my "baby's" 17th birthday..... wow



How was it? Did you get that Dole Whip like you said you were? lol

Congrats to Kenny's birthday! He survived another year!(as did you)


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Not yet, and to think I have to wait til August...but what a great birthday its going to be!!!





can84 said:


> When in August is your b-day? I'm the 4th



 More August babies....My B-Day is the 6th and my son's is the 14th.


----------



## black562

can84 said:


> When in August is your b-day? I'm the 4th



August 7th for me, close...so close.


----------



## can84

ttester9612 said:


> More August babies....My B-Day is the 6th and my son's is the 14th.





black562 said:


> August 7th for me, close...so close.



LOL--maybe we should plan a week of parties


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> August 7th for me, close...so close.



Same as My mom's


----------



## PirateMel

​
Woo Hoo! I need to see the sun!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yeah Mel, your trip is so close now. Take lots of photos to rub it in our faces.
Have fun, girlie- see you soon!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yeah Mel, your trip is so close now. Take lots of photos to rub it in our faces.
> Have fun, girlie- see you soon!!!



Thank you,
first time in a VERY long time I am looking forward to having pictures taken


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> first time in a VERY long time I am looking forward to having pictures taken



Hello my DIS friends. . .just thought I would mention that Disney's Grand Californian hotel is selling its timeshares.  I was invited to the sneak preview, the presale and now the actual public offering.  The rooms are beautiful and they can accommodate any size party (depending on room choice).  From studio, to one- two- and three bedroom homes. . .there is something for everyone. The rooms look beautiful.  Same architect as AKL and WL


----------



## ttester9612

*I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.....DISNEY..DISNEY..DISNEY... ON MY MIND*



 25 Days before I'm home.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> *I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.....DISNEY..DISNEY..DISNEY... ON MY MIND*
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Days before I'm home.



Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Boarding passes are booked - 24 hours until a new adventure begins

Carribbean - Will, Jack - here I come!


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Boarding passes are booked - 24 hours until a new adventure begins
> 
> Carribbean - Will, Jack - here I come!



Mel, stop rubbing it in. . .I am soooo ready to go back "home"


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Mel, stop rubbing it in. . .I am soooo ready to go back "home"



Sorry can't help it after the 70 inches of snow this winter I NEED this bad


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

I'm back!

For those of you who remember me from last spring, I was frequently on here last April, then proceeded to fall off the face of the Dis until now.  Let's just say that a lot of stuff happened in the summer and fall of 2008, and not much of it was good.  I could go on in more detail, but that would be a waste of time.

Either way, I'm back in Minnesota and doing all right.  Is there anywhere where you gather on a regular basis?  I see Dismates folded.

Since I'm too lazy to slog through 75+ pages of emoticons, does anyone have a quick-and-dirty schedule of that May DisMeet?  One benefit of being back east is that there's a travel agency here in the TC that has FIRE SALE CHEAP airfares to most places, including Orlando.  I'm toying with the idea of coming down and crashing the party.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Sorry can't help it after the 70 inches of snow this winter I NEED this bad




You deserve it, Mel!! Have a great time...send a postcard from the ship. I always love doing that!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I'm back!
> 
> For those of you who remember me from last spring, I was frequently on here last April, then proceeded to fall off the face of the Dis until now.  Let's just say that a lot of stuff happened in the summer and fall of 2008, and not much of it was good.  I could go on in more detail, but that would be a waste of time.
> 
> Either way, I'm back in Minnesota and doing all right.  Is there anywhere where you gather on a regular basis?  I see Dismates folded.
> 
> Since I'm too lazy to slog through 75+ pages of emoticons, does anyone have a quick-and-dirty schedule of that May DisMeet?  One benefit of being back east is that there's a travel agency here in the TC that has FIRE SALE CHEAP airfares to most places, including Orlando.  I'm toying with the idea of coming down and crashing the party.



Okay, well, most are arriving between the 12th and the 15th, and most are leaving the 18th or 19th.  There are two "official" events.  The monorail crawl that starts at the Tambu Lounge at the Poly on friday the 15th at 9 p.m. and then Sunday meet in France for slushies at 3 p.m. and possibly doing a Kim Possible adventure if we can pull it off. (Think scavenger hunt with drunk or really buzzed DISers. ..lol)  I am sure that Sunday will also include a night out at JRs.  In fact MOST nights will include a night out at JRs.


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Boarding passes are booked - 24 hours until a new adventure begins
> 
> Carribbean - Will, Jack - here I come!



Have a great time!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I'm back!
> 
> For those of you who remember me from last spring, I was frequently on here last April, then proceeded to fall off the face of the Dis until now.  Let's just say that a lot of stuff happened in the summer and fall of 2008, and not much of it was good.  I could go on in more detail, but that would be a waste of time.
> 
> Either way, I'm back in Minnesota and doing all right.  Is there anywhere where you gather on a regular basis?  I see Dismates folded.
> 
> Since I'm too lazy to slog through 75+ pages of emoticons, does anyone have a quick-and-dirty schedule of that May DisMeet?  One benefit of being back east is that there's a travel agency here in the TC that has FIRE SALE CHEAP airfares to most places, including Orlando.  I'm toying with the idea of coming down and crashing the party.



Hey 102 how ya doing?  There's a bunch of people you would probably know from last year going in May.  We have done well with convincing people to go in May so you might as well just do it.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Boarding passes are booked - 24 hours until a new adventure begins
> 
> Carribbean - Will, Jack - here I come!



 Have fun lying on the deck soaking up the sun and cruising now the Caribbean.  Drink any fruity drink for me..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I'm back!
> 
> For those of you who remember me from last spring, I was frequently on here last April, then proceeded to fall off the face of the Dis until now.  Let's just say that a lot of stuff happened in the summer and fall of 2008, and not much of it was good.  I could go on in more detail, but that would be a waste of time.
> 
> Either way, I'm back in Minnesota and doing all right.  Is there anywhere where you gather on a regular basis?  I see Dismates folded.
> 
> Since I'm too lazy to slog through 75+ pages of emoticons, does anyone have a quick-and-dirty schedule of that May DisMeet?  One benefit of being back east is that there's a travel agency here in the TC that has FIRE SALE CHEAP airfares to most places, including Orlando.  I'm toying with the idea of coming down and crashing the party.



Hey there 102nd!!! Of course you are remembered.  We had some crazy good times in that Dismates chat room. Stop playing with your ideas and take some action!! A crashed party is always the best party!!! just book it.


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey there 102nd!!! Of course you are remembered.  We had some crazy good times in that Dismates chat room. Stop playing with your ideas and take some action!! A crashed party is always the best party!!! just book it.



That reminds me, we have alternate chat rooms now, remember?  The Dismates were a lot of fun, we'll have to get a new chat together one evening.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> That reminds me, we have alternate chat rooms now, remember?  The Dismates were a lot of fun, we'll have to get a new chat together one evening.



We really do... it was a lot of fun! A lot of great friendships were born in chat, and a lot of people got to know each other better before the May meet last year.


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We really do... it was a lot of fun! A lot of great friendships were born in chat, and a lot of people got to know each other better before the May meet last year.



Yeah, it was always alot of fun, someone usually got kicked out everytime, but that's ok.  We'll have to try and set it up sometime, its still on my website and totally open at all times.


----------



## duckybelle

Dis has chat? Dang, and I have been Skyping for nothing? LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> Yeah, it was always alot of fun, someone usually got kicked out everytime, but that's ok.  We'll have to try and set it up sometime, its still on my website and totally open at all times.



Joe, we need a BIG FAT LINK to your website so we can set up a dischat. . .with May coming fast there are a lot of people who would LOVE to do one. . .


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

black562 said:


> Yeah, it was always alot of fun, someone usually got kicked out everytime, but that's ok.  We'll have to try and set it up sometime, its still on my website and totally open at all times.



I see Darcy beat me to it, but if you could put a link to the chat room either here or in your signature, that would be great.  Lots of fun evenings in chat.


----------



## black562

Easy enough, if you go to my blog and look on the right side where it says "favorite disney sites", you'll see the link to "Joe's Disney Chat".  I had to remove it from my sig line (don't ask), but its listed in my blog premanently.  Plus you can always bookmark it once you visit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello there everyone and good morning.

_Happy Easter Everyone!_


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## ttester9612

21 days and counting until I'm home again.  I can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## duckybelle

Me either...although its warmer here than most. On an UPNOTE, I think I may get to go to the world THIS year instead of waiting till next! Ill find out next month...keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Just thought I'd post a picture of my ring since a few people asked


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of my ring since a few people asked



NICEEEE!!!!!!!!

Good job Shawn!


----------



## libertybell7

Hey what can I say.....Thanx...


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of my ring since a few people asked



Very nice Jill, am sure you are just beaming.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Hey what can I say.....Thanx...


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's gang....


----------



## black562

Mrsduck101 said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of my ring since a few people asked



Glass...GLASS....GLASS!!!!!!  

Only kidding, very nice choice Shawn!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all

Haven't been around much recently, between having an infection in my jaw and spending a week in Boston visiting my mom.  Seems like I missed a few things.  Went back a few pages, I am sure I need to go back futher, but wanted to send my best wishes to Shawn and Jill, welcome to the club.  I agree with you Jill, who would have thought about meeting your soulmate on the internet, if it hadn't been for the boards and dismates I wouldn't have met and married Bob.  Congrats again.

Hope everyone else is doing well, looks like the May meet peeps are gearing up, hope you all have a blast, Bob and I wish we were going this year but such as things are with my mom, we decided a while ago no May and no Oct.  UGH I am in some serious need of Mickey!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Haven't been around much recently, between having an infection in my jaw and spending a week in Boston visiting my mom.  Seems like I missed a few things.  Went back a few pages, I am sure I need to go back futher, but wanted to send my best wishes to Shawn and Jill, welcome to the club.  I agree with you Jill, who would have thought about meeting your soulmate on the internet, if it hadn't been for the boards and dismates I wouldn't have met and married Bob.  Congrats again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well, looks like the May meet peeps are gearing up, hope you all have a blast, Bob and I wish we were going this year but such as things are with my mom, we decided a while ago no May and no Oct.  UGH I am in some serious need of Mickey!!



Continued prayers for you mom and family. You are in MANY MANY thoughts and prayers. 

Definitely will not be same without you and Bob there... and another couple of peeps.

Now in regards to that fix...  I will see if I can get some sort of Mickey Magic to you.... am sure I can pull of something.... Let me think...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Cait!!!
So, you made it back to the East Coast...I'm sure you got your fix for cold weather for the rest of eternity!
Your family is still in my prayers. Keep in touch.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Continued prayers for you mom and family. You are in MANY MANY thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Definitely will not be same without you and Bob there... and another couple of peeps.
> 
> Now in regards to that fix...  I will see if I can get some sort of Mickey Magic to you.... am sure I can pull of something.... Let me think...



I so need a fix....this will be the longest I have gone with out going....and waiting till January to go to Cali seems endless...LOL



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Cait!!!
> So, you made it back to the East Coast...I'm sure you got your fix for cold weather for the rest of eternity!
> Your family is still in my prayers. Keep in touch.



Hey Girlie...yup got my fix of cold and rain.....Mel laughed at me....told me it served me right as everytime I talked to her I gave her a weather update.  It was a long week, as my mom isn't doing well, she was moved back to the hospital the day I left to come home.  Thank you for the prayers we need all we can get


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I so need a fix....this will be the longest I have gone with out going....and waiting till January to go to Cali seems endless...LOL



That is a long time... if it wasn't such bad weather here today, I would have mailed out that one surprise for you today. With it being slow today, I am sure I can come up with some Magic... just may take a bit to get to you. 

BTW, little things do not escape those who really know you... no color in your font. So wish I could make things easier and better, but all I can do is be there for you my friend.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> That is a long time... if it wasn't such bad weather here today, I would have mailed out that one surprise for you today. With it being slow today, I am sure I can come up with some Magic... just may take a bit to get to you.
> 
> BTW, little things do not escape those who really know you... no color in your font. So wish I could make things easier and better, but all I can do is be there for you my friend.



Just not feeling so Pink right now


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Just not feeling so Pink right now



understand completely....


----------



## ttester9612

Nice ring Jill...you did good Shawn 

Cait sorry to hear your not feeling well. I pray you will heal soon.  As for May, I won't be with the group either,  since I'll be there a week before them.  Due to other commitments at work I can't change my schedule.


----------



## black562

Cait, I'm sending magical thoughts your way as well.  I wish you the very best and you're all in my thoughts and prayers.  

I think you need a big sprinkle of pixie dust for sure.


----------



## sand2270

Jill...love the ring...congratulations you too.

Cait, I am sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Cait sorry to hear your not feeling well. I pray you will heal soon.  As for May, I won't be with the group either,  since I'll be there a week before them.  Due to other commitments at work I can't change my schedule.





black562 said:


> Cait, I'm sending magical thoughts your way as well.  I wish you the very best and you're all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I think you need a big sprinkle of pixie dust for sure.





sand2270 said:


> Cait, I am sorry to hear about your mom.



Thanks all....I did get a big sprinkle of pixie dust today...in the form of a tea cup filled with roses   A BIG thank you to my fairy godmother.....just incase any of you were wondering Sha ROCKS!!!!

I go back to the dentist on thursday to have my tooth pulled....hmmm I wonder if I will sound like Elmer Fudd again...Bob had fun making fun of me...I kept telling him the last time to not waff at me....of course he told me that he wasn't waffing at me...LOL.  On a more positive note, Mom was a little more alert today, but the Dr. said she isn't out of the woods yet.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks all....I did get a big sprinkle of pixie dust today...in the form of a tea cup filled with roses   A BIG thank you to my fairy godmother.....just incase any of you were wondering Sha ROCKS!!!!
> 
> I go back to the dentist on thursday to have my tooth pulled....hmmm I wonder if I will sound like Elmer Fudd again...Bob had fun making fun of me...I kept telling him the last time to not waff at me....of course he told me that he wasn't waffing at me...LOL.  On a more positive note, Mom was a little more alert today, but the Dr. said she isn't out of the woods yet.



I am thrilled that it did it's magic... it wasn't quite "Disney" but that could bring out some of the magic we love


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sha, I don't know you, but what a nice gesture! I agree that you rock!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Sha, I don't know you, but what a nice gesture! I agree that you rock!!



Aww thanks! I try to do nice things for others. And Cait is a dear friend... she was one of my  BIGGEST CHEERLEADERS  when I went through school.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Hey, did you Lost fans love last night's episode?  Faraday is back!!!!


----------



## sand2270

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Hey, did you Lost fans love last night's episode?  Faraday is back!!!!



I loved it!  It was a great episode!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Yeah!  And the previews for the next episodes... awesome!!!  I still love Hurley and Miles's interactions.. especially in the van with Miles's dad.. lol


----------



## sand2270

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Yeah!  And the previews for the next episodes... awesome!!!  I still love Hurley and Miles's interactions.. especially in the van with Miles's dad.. lol



They are so great together...Miles plays a great straight man.

I love how stuff is starting to come together!


----------



## black562

This is so off topic it isn't even funny, but I just got two mugs at the Disney store for 7 bucks.  They're having a big sale right now and some great deals to be found (t-shirts are 3 for $20).  

Now back to your irregularly unscheduled program.


----------



## CoMickey

black562 said:


> This is so off topic it isn't even funny, but I just got two mugs at the Disney store for 7 bucks.  They're having a big sale right now and some great deals to be found (t-shirts are 3 for $20).
> 
> Now back to your irregularly unscheduled program.



Wow!  Thanks for the heads up!  One of my friends gave me a gc from Disney when I moved from Denver and I haven't used it yet.  Sounds like I will be able to get a lot more than I thought!  Off to shop!


----------



## black562

CoMickey said:


> Wow!  Thanks for the heads up!  One of my friends gave me a gc from Disney when I moved from Denver and I haven't used it yet.  Sounds like I will be able to get a lot more than I thought!  Off to shop!



No problem, my baby niece now has tons of stuff.  Beach towels are $8 with an additional 25% off and all sorts of goodies.  I may need to go get some t-shirts for the big trip.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

black562 said:


> No problem, my baby niece now has tons of stuff.  Beach towels are $8 with an additional 25% off and all sorts of goodies.  I may need to go get some t-shirts for the big trip.



I know!  I went to my Disney Store with my sis and niece and totally stocked up on beach items, and we also found a cute Daisy Duck raincoat for like $10!


----------



## Sha

They took away our Disney Store (Gainesville, plus the travel center that was here on I-75).... wish we would get one again.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> They took away our Disney Store (Gainesville, plus the travel center that was here on I-75).... wish we would get one again.



Well umm, you could just drive to Disney World...

(that was the sound of me poking you with a sharp stick)


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well umm, you could just drive to Disney World...
> 
> (that was the sound of me poking you with a sharp stick)



Well, I can just do that too! Looks like a quiet work weekend, unless something happpens oncall... which I doubt.... Plus it looks like a trip down next week to meet a friend... and hopefully next weekend for something too! Then I will skip a week and follow that with 2 weekends in a row.... Hows that for you Joe????


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Well, I can just do that too! Looks like a quiet work weekend, unless something happpens oncall... which I doubt.... Plus it looks like a trip down next week to meet a friend... and hopefully next weekend for something too! Then I will skip a week and follow that with 2 weekends in a row.... Hows that for you Joe????



Somebody is asking for it...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Somebody is asking for it...



Yep, Im asking for a good flight and wonderful weather when I go to England in June


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Yep, Im asking for a good flight and wonderful weather when I go to England in June



Wait, what is that I hear?  Tea at Biltmore calling?


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> Yep, Im asking for a good flight and wonderful weather when I go to England in June



 I'm sure you will have a great time! Where in Britain are you going? Can I fit in your suitcase? I won't put you too much over the luggage weight limit


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Wait, what is that I hear?  Tea at Biltmore calling?



Yawn.... that no longer works... I do have my own mug now...

and I have tea planned at the Grand again....


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Yawn.... that no longer works... I do have my own mug now...
> 
> and I have tea planned at the Grand again....



Hmmm, I'll have to come up with something else.

Speaking of which, have you recieved your copy of Celebrations yet?


----------



## Sha

can84 said:


> I'm sure you will have a great time! Where in Britain are you going? Can I fit in your suitcase? I won't put you too much over the luggage weight limit



London, Oxford, Worcestershire, the Peak District, the Lake District, York, Cambridge and back to London.

I can try to do that for you.... just not sure about airholes for you. Have to see what we can do.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to come up with something else.
> 
> Speaking of which, have you recieved your copy of Celebrations yet?



Not yet... but I didn't go home for lunch today.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Not yet... but I didn't go home for lunch today.



This issue should be a good one, I hear there is a really good article in there.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> This issue should be a good one, I hear there is a really good article in there.



There are always good articles in Celebrations.


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> London, Oxford, Worcestershire, the Peak District, the Lake District, York, Cambridge and back to London.
> 
> I can try to do that for you.... just not sure about airholes for you. Have to see what we can do.



Sounds amazing! If you have time, please take pictures of the libraries at Oxford and Cambridge  What can I say, it's the (almost) librarian in me! If you go to Windsor Castle, don't forget to stop at the Crooked House for tea


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> There are always good articles in Celebrations.



I think they'll get better and better with each issue...don't you?


----------



## Sha

can84 said:


> Sounds amazing! If you have time, please take pictures of the libraries at Oxford and Cambridge  What can I say, it's the (almost) librarian in me! If you go to Windsor Castle, don't forget to stop at the Crooked House for tea



that sounds interesting... have to read back through our agenda of the itinerary. If we go into them I will be glad to. It's more of a history trip of our family... where they lived there, plus some of the sites. I am hoping to go up in the Eye. That should be some great shots.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> that sounds interesting... have to read back through our agenda of the itinerary. If we go into them I will be glad to. It's more of a history trip of our family... where they lived there, plus some of the sites. I am hoping to go up in the Eye. That should be some great shots.



I just spoke with the Passport office, they've found irregularities in your paperwork and are revoking your Passport....


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I just spoke with the Passport office, they've found irregularities in your paperwork and are revoking your Passport....



Guess you won't be getting anything from England then... oh wait... I will just go Epcot and get you something


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.

Finally watched my record "Lost"  Mile and Hurley were so funny.  I love those guys.  Can't wait for next week.

I'm meeting some DisFriends at Arundel Mills Mall in Baltimore, MD tomorrow.  They do have a Disney Store there and I plan to head straight there.  I hope they have the special sales.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening everyone.
> 
> Finally watched my record "Lost"  Mile and Hurley were so funny.  I love those guys.  Can't wait for next week.
> 
> I'm meeting some DisFriends at Arundel Mills Mall in Baltimore, MD tomorrow.  They do have a Disney Store there and I plan to head straight there.  I hope they have the special sales.



Have fun Teresa! Be careful with that joust.. don't want to hurt anyone.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Have fun Teresa! Be careful with that joust.. don't want to hurt anyone.



You know me...I won't even hurt a fly....

But if those boy's get in my way...then I might not be able to control the direction of the joust.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> You know me...I won't even hurt a fly....
> 
> But if those boy's get in my way...then I might not be able to control the direction of the joust.



No, you sure wouldn't! That is why everyone loves you!

But you also keep those boys in line


----------



## katydidbug1

With permission from the author, who has yet to see her published work.  I will be making sure that I get my copy autographed at the first possible moment.  I also love that she wrote the article about Tea at the Grand.  As I introduced her to it.  Bravo Sha!!!!  The article and photo's are wonderful.


----------



## black562

Ah I was beat to the punch.  Congrats Sha, the suspense was killing me but it looks so nice!!!

I told ya the articles would get better and better!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Congratulations Sha! 

...now where can I get a copy around here, I'd like to read it and get it signed.


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> With permission from the author, who has yet to see her published work.  I will be making sure that I get my copy autographed at the first possible moment.  I also love that she wrote the article about Tea at the Grand.  As I introduced her to it.  Bravo Sha!!!!  The article and photo's are wonderful.



Aww, yes the photos are wonderful too by the way.  I guess we get to have Tea on my Birthday with the author of this wonderful article...Sharon, the new authority on Tea!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> With permission from the author, who has yet to see her published work.  I will be making sure that I get my copy autographed at the first possible moment.  I also love that she wrote the article about Tea at the Grand.  As I introduced her to it.  Bravo Sha!!!!  The article and photo's are wonderful.





Thank you so much Cait!!!!! For starters, yes, I haven't seen it yet. Jenroc called me on Friday when she got her copy and described the layout to me, but you ROCK! I get to see it. They did a great job with the layout. Thank you for the kind words about the article... I'm glad I did your proud! I have loved going to tea ever since you invited me along, and even when you are not there with me... you are there with me  I will see what I can do about that request for jam tarts, as I have to be there at the right time of day.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Ah I was beat to the punch.  Congrats Sha, the suspense was killing me but it looks so nice!!!
> 
> I told ya the articles would get better and better!!!



 Thanks Joe... I know you have been itching to post something for a bit now. I can't wait to actually see it with my own eyes. I finally told my mom and neighbor too, I just was waiting for it to be out.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> Congratulations Sha!
> 
> ...now where can I get a copy around here, I'd like to read it and get it signed.



LOL well, you could steal Joe's copy... or just go to www.Celebrationspress.com 

thank you so much!


----------



## tawasdave

CONGRATS SHA...I have not got my copy yet...but cool to think I know a published author...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Aww, yes the photos are wonderful too by the way.  I guess we get to have Tea on my Birthday with the author of this wonderful article...Sharon, the new authority on Tea!!!



Thank you about the photos... 

is tea on your birthday??? or sometime that weekend? 

but I am *NOT* an authority!!!!! Just an enthusiast Joe!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> CONGRATS SHA...I have not got my copy yet...but cool to think I know a published author...



Thanks Randy! It's interesting to hear who has and hasn't gotten a copy yet in the different areas of the country... 

I am hoping to have mine tomorrow!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thank you about the photos...
> 
> is tea on your birthday??? or sometime that weekend?
> 
> but I am *NOT* an authority!!!!! Just an enthusiast Joe!



Technically the day after my birthday....but its all good.  Guess I'll have to bring the magazine with me too eh?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Technically the day after my birthday....but its all good.  Guess I'll have to bring the magazine with me too eh?



Ummm only if you want too... I can't make that choice for you.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thanks Joe... I know you have been itching to post something for a bit now. I can't wait to actually see it with my own eyes. I finally told my mom and neighbor too, I just was waiting for it to be out.



Yes, but I promised to keep quiet...we all have our little secrets don't we?  I bet your Mom was very proud of you too.  I hope to get my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Yes, but I promised to keep quiet...we all have our little secrets don't we?  I bet your Mom was very proud of you too.  I hope to get my copy tomorrow.



I know LOTS of secrets.... but I don't tell! Biggest one I kept was Cait's potential engagement plan Bob had... well, the biggest from here... at that time. 

Thank you, she says she is... she hasn't read the copy I have hidden. Course, she has never read any of my poems either, but that is because I am a private person.


----------



## can84

Wow Sha--how awesome and exciting! Congratulations  Is the magazine available from Barnes & Noble or Borders? I will have look out for it!


----------



## black562

can84 said:


> Wow Sha--how awesome and exciting! Congratulations  Is the magazine available from Barnes & Noble or Borders? I will have look out for it!



Hey Christi, as far as I know, you have to go to their website to get it.  The subscription isn't that much and its a really good magazine, as you can tell from the pictures above.


----------



## Sha

can84 said:


> Wow Sha--how awesome and exciting! Congratulations  Is the magazine available from Barnes & Noble or Borders? I will have look out for it!




Thank you Christi! I am excited about it. I have been sitting on that information for awhile, and only 5 people knew... 

and like Joe said, it isn't that expensive for a subscription. I have done a couple subscriptions as gifts to help with a Disney fix (at least for Jenroc)... 

it's available at www.celebrationspress.com


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Thank you so much Cait!!!!! For starters, yes, I haven't seen it yet. Jenroc called me on Friday when she got her copy and described the layout to me, but you ROCK! I get to see it. They did a great job with the layout. Thank you for the kind words about the article... I'm glad I did your proud! I have loved going to tea ever since you invited me along, and even when you are not there with me... you are there with me  I will see what I can do about that request for jam tarts, as I have to be there at the right time of day.



Awesome - can't wait to see it in print.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thank you Christi! I am excited about it. I have been sitting on that information for awhile, and only 5 people knew...
> 
> and like Joe said, it isn't that expensive for a subscription. I have done a couple subscriptions as gifts to help with a Disney fix (at least for Jenroc)...
> 
> it's available at www.celebrationspress.com



Christi, you should just go ahead and get a subscription, the issues will keep getting better as they go!!!


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Christi, you should just go ahead and get a subscription, the issues will keep getting better as they go!!!


Hmm . . .sounds intriguing 



Sha said:


> Thank you Christi! I am excited about it. I have been sitting on that information for awhile, and only 5 people knew...
> 
> and like Joe said, it isn't that expensive for a subscription. I have done a couple subscriptions as gifts to help with a Disney fix (at least for Jenroc)...
> 
> it's available at www.celebrationspress.com



Thank you--I'll look into ordering it!


----------



## Sha

Okay... now I am excited!!! My Celebrations issue is at home


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Okay... now I am excited!!! My Celebrations issue is at home



Kinda hope mine does NOT come today....Rainin cats and dalmations here today..do not want a soggy copy...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Kinda hope mine does NOT come today....Rainin cats and dalmations here today..do not want a soggy copy...



Aren't they wrapped in plastic? I was thinking they were because the first issued has some problems with that.


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Aren't they wrapped in plastic? I was thinking they were because the first issued has some problems with that.



Ya know..I am not sure....course tomorrow is suppose to be worse..they are using that nasty S word for tomorrow...and that's after being 76 here Saturday...GEEZ


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..I am not sure....course tomorrow is suppose to be worse..they are using that nasty S word for tomorrow...and that's after being 76 here Saturday...GEEZ



could be worse! 

was in the 80s here until today... but will be back up by Wednesday


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..I am not sure....course tomorrow is suppose to be worse..they are using that nasty S word for tomorrow...and that's after being 76 here Saturday...GEEZ



Wah Wah Wah

Cheese for the wine?


----------



## Go_Number_9

Hey all! 23/m Jupiter, FL here...anybody in soFLA?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Wah Wah Wah
> 
> Cheese for the wine?



Oh Geez...

Well Goodmorning Miss Carrie...I hope all is well with you...

and just for that..sending snow your way ...


----------



## Carrieannew

Go_Number_9 said:


> Hey all! 23/m Jupiter, FL here...anybody in soFLA?



Hello there! Not I. 
But I love stitch and just thought that was a very cute picture. 




tawasdave said:


> Oh Geez...
> 
> Well Goodmorning Miss Carrie...I hope all is well with you...



Randy Randy Randy.

All is very well 

You dont call.. you dont write.. no postcards.. 
Umm its like you dont care


----------



## Carrieannew

And no thanks on the snow. We are soo done with that white bleeping stuff. 

Keep it.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Okay... now I am excited!!! My Celebrations issue is at home



Hi Sha - Congratulations!  Very exciting for you and I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Hi Sha - Congratulations!  Very exciting for you and I am thrilled for you!



Thank you Vicki!

How are you doing??


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy Randy Randy.
> 
> All is very well
> 
> You dont call.. you dont write.. no postcards..
> Umm its like you dont care




Last time I checked email works both directions..and I get nuttin from you...just like my other children...


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

katydidbug1 said:


> With permission from the author, who has yet to see her published work.  I will be making sure that I get my copy autographed at the first possible moment.  I also love that she wrote the article about Tea at the Grand.  As I introduced her to it.  Bravo Sha!!!!  The article and photo's are wonderful.



Ok, I may be out of the loop - but can one find that magazine everywhere?  Looks really interesting... I did the Afternoon Tea at the Grand last month and loved it! I have a similar pic of the scones plate on my Facebook page


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Never mind.. I have the website for the magazine... just didn't put the two together.. duh!  Sorry!


----------



## Sha

Randy, it is wrapped in plastic  


and it really looks nice. They did a great job.. edited it for space.. and one typo that I don't see on my original.  very cool if I do actually say so myself


----------



## Sha

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Never mind.. I have the website for the magazine... just didn't put the two together.. duh!  Sorry!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Randy, it is wrapped in plastic
> 
> 
> and it really looks nice. They did a great job.. edited it for space.. and one typo that I don't see on my original.  very cool if I do actually say so myself



If you do say so yourself...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Last time I checked email works both directions..and I get nuttin from you...just like my other children...



Dad you need to get with the times and be on facebook...everyone else is.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Dad you need to get with the times and be on facebook...everyone else is.



Um nope...not going ta do it..just not...I am too computer challenged...lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Don't worry Randy, I'm not on FaceBook either...


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Thank you Vicki!
> 
> How are you doing??



Just fine and great!  I know things are wonderful in your world!!  We went to the beach yesterday - I felt bad telling my sister about the beach because my nieces senior prom was ruined because of a spring snow storm in Denver over the weekend.  I am soooo happy to be far away from that stuff...I had officially granted myself my first winter without snow and I've been sucessful so far!  I will be going to Denver in May for my nieces graduation so I am hoping that I can declare my No Snow Winter a success!  I am getting a personalized license plate here that says - Not Snowy!  Can't wait to get it!  

And I can't wait for you all to come here in December!!  

I feel so honored to have met a pulished author, our very own Sha!  I am such a book nerd and I am spending this up coming weekend at the Festival of Books at UCLA!  Nerd, nerd, nerk I know but I can't help it!!

Take care and let us know when you're next published works will be out!!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Just fine and great!  I know things are wonderful in your world!!  We went to the beach yesterday - I felt bad telling my sister about the beach because my nieces senior prom was ruined because of a spring snow storm in Denver over the weekend.  I am soooo happy to be far away from that stuff...I had officially granted myself my first winter without snow and I've been sucessful so far!  I will be going to Denver in May for my nieces graduation so I am hoping that I can declare my No Snow Winter a success!  I am getting a personalized license plate here that says - Not Snowy!  Can't wait to get it!
> 
> And I can't wait for you all to come here in December!!
> 
> I feel so honored to have met a pulished author, our very own Sha!  I am such a book nerd and I am spending this up coming weekend at the Festival of Books at UCLA!  Nerd, nerd, nerk I know but I can't help it!!
> 
> Take care and let us know when you're next published works will be out!!



Love the license plate! And hope you can make that a true achievement! I am so looking forward to December too. After I get back from England I can take care of the rest of that trip (which is just going to be airfare basically). And no worries about being a book nerd... am reading here at work! One of James Pattersons. I would love to go to a book festival. And yes, things are going very well. Am very blessed about many things right now.   Thanks again


----------



## Go_Number_9

Carrieannew said:


> Hello there! Not I.
> But I love stitch and just thought that was a very cute picture.
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks!! Stitch is my fave


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Randy, it is wrapped in plastic
> 
> 
> and it really looks nice. They did a great job.. edited it for space.. and one typo that I don't see on my original.  very cool if I do actually say so myself



I just got my copy and noticed your photo and bio are on page 5.  Did you catch that?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I just got my copy and noticed your photo and bio are on page 5.  Did you catch that?



yes I did...


----------



## sand2270

Congrats Sha...got mine yesterday.  My DD and I are having tea there our first full day, looking forward to it.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Congrats Sha...got mine yesterday.  My DD and I are having tea there our first full day, looking forward to it.



Thanks Amy! I am sure you will enjoy it! I am trying to change it around to take my sister when I go in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sha

Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you are all having a wonderful day! No complaints here at all . I have to say, the weather is GORGEOUS and hoping for just exactly this when a bunch of us go in May.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you are all having a wonderful day! No complaints here at all . I have to say, the weather is GORGEOUS and hoping for just exactly this when a bunch of us go in May.



Yes, please bring us each a Glowtini every 5 minutes til somebody passes out...then bring one every 10 minutes.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yes, please bring us each a Glowtini every 5 minutes til somebody passes out...then bring one every 10 minutes.




so that would be one for you?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> so that would be one for you?



Ha Ha...funny....I think I could manage more than one.  Two...maybe three....


----------



## Go_Number_9

hi all... 23/m jupiter fl here im single and i love disney


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you are all having a wonderful day! No complaints here at all . I have to say, the weather is GORGEOUS and hoping for just exactly this when a bunch of us go in May.



I pray the good weather stays when I arrive in 13 Days. 

I guess I better subscribe to Celebrations.  I wonder if I can get that issue once I subscribe.  My first time to tea was with you Sha....thanks for introducing me to it.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I pray the good weather stays when I arrive in 13 Days.
> 
> I guess I better subscribe to Celebrations.  I wonder if I can get that issue once I subscribe.  My first time to tea was with you Sha....thanks for introducing me to it.



I guess you can ask, as there is a section about special information and requests. I know it can be used to send as a gift, the mailing info would go there. That was fun when we went. Can't get a table with mom and my sister, but I have one when the group goes.


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> I pray the good weather stays when I arrive in 13 Days.
> 
> I guess I better subscribe to Celebrations.  I wonder if I can get that issue once I subscribe.  My first time to tea was with you Sha....thanks for introducing me to it.



Hi T -  If you go to the website you can order back copies in case you don't get this copy when you subscribe.  I wanted to make sure I could get it too just in case!

http://www.celebrationspress.com/


----------



## black562

CoMickey said:


> Hi T -  If you go to the website you can order back copies in case you don't get this copy when you subscribe.  I wanted to make sure I could get it too just in case!
> 
> http://www.celebrationspress.com/



I need the second and third issues myself.


----------



## CoMickey

black562 said:


> I need the second and third issues myself.



Only the first issue is sold out according to the website so you shouldn't have a problem getting the other two.


----------



## black562

CoMickey said:


> Only the first issue is sold out according to the website so you shouldn't have a problem getting the other two.



Oh, I know.  I just need to get off my can and actually place the order ya know?


----------



## CoMickey

black562 said:


> Oh, I know.  I just need to get off my can and actually place the order ya know?



Yep, I know!  I'm with ya!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all....glad you all enjoyed the pics of Sha's article.  I think the magazine's subscriptions are going up even as we speak. 

Well Bob and I have had a crazy couple of days.  He got a call yesterday morning at work, that his mom had taken a fall and was in a hospital in Little Rock.  She broke her hip and had surgery last night.  Needless to say we did the 2 1/2 drive up to LR, we didn't leave the hospital until 10:30 lastnight and were up early to go back to LR from Bob's sister to pick up Bob's brother at the airport.  We finally got home today some time after 3.  

Between my mom and Bob's mom.....well they are keeping us hopping.

Hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all....glad you all enjoyed the pics of Sha's article.  I think the magazine's subscriptions are going up even as we speak.
> 
> Well Bob and I have had a crazy couple of days.  He got a call yesterday morning at work, that his mom had taken a fall and was in a hospital in Little Rock.  She broke her hip and had surgery last night.  Needless to say we did the 2 1/2 drive up to LR, we didn't leave the hospital until 10:30 lastnight and were up early to go back to LR from Bob's sister to pick up Bob's brother at the airport.  We finally got home today some time after 3.
> 
> Between my mom and Bob's mom.....well they are keeping us hopping.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week



I like what you told me about each mom asking how the other is doing


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Cait- prayers going out to you and Bob, and both moms. I suppose they are giggling and telling you its payback for when you were both kids. I know that's what my mom says when something happens with her.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all....glad you all enjoyed the pics of Sha's article.  I think the magazine's subscriptions are going up even as we speak.
> 
> Well Bob and I have had a crazy couple of days.  He got a call yesterday morning at work, that his mom had taken a fall and was in a hospital in Little Rock.  She broke her hip and had surgery last night.  Needless to say we did the 2 1/2 drive up to LR, we didn't leave the hospital until 10:30 lastnight and were up early to go back to LR from Bob's sister to pick up Bob's brother at the airport.  We finally got home today some time after 3.
> 
> Between my mom and Bob's mom.....well they are keeping us hopping.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week




Prayers for you and Bob.


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all....glad you all enjoyed the pics of Sha's article.  I think the magazine's subscriptions are going up even as we speak.
> 
> Well Bob and I have had a crazy couple of days.  He got a call yesterday morning at work, that his mom had taken a fall and was in a hospital in Little Rock.  She broke her hip and had surgery last night.  Needless to say we did the 2 1/2 drive up to LR, we didn't leave the hospital until 10:30 lastnight and were up early to go back to LR from Bob's sister to pick up Bob's brother at the airport.  We finally got home today some time after 3.
> 
> Between my mom and Bob's mom.....well they are keeping us hopping.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week



Aww, you're in my thoughts too ya know.  When everything is better again, I think you and Bob owe it to yourselves to take a trip to WDW....how's that sound?


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I like what you told me about each mom asking how the other is doing



Yeah I thought that was funny....my mom actually sent his mom flowers.  They are too cute.



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Cait- prayers going out to you and Bob, and both moms. I suppose they are giggling and telling you its payback for when you were both kids. I know that's what my mom says when something happens with her.



Right now they both just seem concerned with how the other one is doing.  When I talked to my mom yesterday morning the first thing she asked was....How is she doing, tell her I was asking for her.  I then saw Bob's mom and she said almost the same thing...it really is sweet, as they haven't even met.



PirateMel said:


> Prayers for you and Bob.



Thanks Miss Mel.  How goes the post cruise days??  Getting ready for the next trip?



black562 said:


> Aww, you're in my thoughts too ya know.  When everything is better again, I think you and Bob owe it to yourselves to take a trip to WDW....how's that sound?



Well we are both in serious need of Mickey right now.  But its a no go until January...but I do have a ticker now...my siggy was feeling naked with out one.  I can't remember when I have gone over a year with out going to see the Mouse.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Yeah I thought that was funny....my mom actually sent his mom flowers.  They are too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now they both just seem concerned with how the other one is doing.  When I talked to my mom yesterday morning the first thing she asked was....How is she doing, tell her I was asking for her.  I then saw Bob's mom and she said almost the same thing...it really is sweet, as they haven't even met.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Miss Mel.  How goes the post cruise days??  Getting ready for the next trip?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we are both in serious need of Mickey right now.  But its a no go until January...but I do have a ticker now...my siggy was feeling naked with out one.  I can't remember when I have gone over a year with out going to see the Mouse.




Post cruise would be unbearable without a Mickey ticker.

Sorry about the withdrawals 
Will be so worth it when you both go togehter though.

I finally asked my boss today for the time off for May - she told me I was so bad.  But she let me go cause she loves Mickey too!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Post cruise would be unbearable without a Mickey ticker.
> 
> Sorry about the withdrawals
> Will be so worth it when you both go togehter though.
> 
> I finally asked my boss today for the time off for May - she told me I was so bad.  But she let me go cause she loves Mickey too!



Tell you boss I said thanks.  
Yay


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Hi T -  If you go to the website you can order back copies in case you don't get this copy when you subscribe.  I wanted to make sure I could get it too just in case!
> 
> http://www.celebrationspress.com/



Will give it a try...thanks.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone...  Are we there yet?

Down to 11 Days..


----------



## Mrsduck101

Just wanted to thank Sharon for the lovely mail we received today


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> Just wanted to thank Sharon for the lovely mail we received today



You're welcome


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone... Please continue prayers for our friend Cait (Katydidbug1) and her mom, Miss Anne. Cait may be going home later this week.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks, Sha. I will certainly keep Cait and her family in my prayers. Let her know we are thinking of her!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning Peeps!

hope you are all doing well! Things are just wonderful here. I want to wish all the nurse's who love Disney a Happy and Wonderful Nurse's Day! 

Welcome back to the world Jenroc! You have been missed online, though those calls have been a lot of fun too! 

Please continue with prayers for Cait and Miss Anne, and if you all will add my mom's dear friend, Miss Lee, as she has some tests to rule out cancer (again). She fought and won against Breast Ca. and was a huge help to my mom when she was Dx. 

Have a great day everyone! Be safe!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.

I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.

My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.  

I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


>



Thanks Tom


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Cait Sweetie- 
We are all thinking of you and your family. Prayers for everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.



Cait, my prayers are with you.  I totally understand your feelings and will keep you and your family in my thoughts.  Peace to you my friend.


----------



## tawasdave

Cait..

Safe travels to you and Bob..and prayers for you and your family...





Happy Nurses Day to those that qualify


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Cait..
> 
> Safe travels to you and Bob..and prayers for you and your family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Nurses Day to those that qualify



Thank You


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Happy Nurses Day to those that qualify



Thank you Randy!!! It's my first real Nurse's Day as an RN.


----------



## CoMickey

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.



Prayers and thoughts for you and Bob during this difficult time.  Safe travels.


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I know some of you are gearing up for Disney, I hope you have a wonderful time.  Bob and I wish we were meeting all of you there.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have kept my mom, myself and my family in your prayers.  Bob and I are leaving for Boston tomorrow morning and will arrive sometime friday morning.
> 
> My mother has been moved to a skilled nursing facility for her hospice care.  The Drs have told us that she does not have long.
> 
> I have asked Sha to keep my friends here informed.  Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.



Continued prayers for you and your family and for a safe trip back to Boston.  I am so sorry you have to go through this


----------



## Sha

Safe trip Cait and Bob. Many thoughts and prayers are traveling with you at this time and through the coming days... and then some.


----------



## Sha

Cait has asked that I let her friends know that her mother has lost her battle with cancer, and she asks all of you too keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Cait has asked that I let her friends know that her mother has lost her battle with cancer, and she asks all of you too keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.



My thought and prayers go to Cait and her family at this time.  I am always here for you


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cait and Bob, I am so sorry for you loss. My prayers are with you and your family. Safe travels to you both, and I am always here for you!


----------



## tawasdave

I am very sorry Cait......my prayers go out to you, Bob and your family...


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Cait has asked that I let her friends know that her mother has lost her battle with cancer, and she asks all of you too keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.



Cait, I was so sorry to hear about that.  There are no words that can describe what you are feeling.  Just remember that she is in a better place, and you'll see her again someday.  She would want you to always be happy and enjoy life to its fullest.  

Travel safe and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ahoff

Cait, sorry to hear about that.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## nurse.darcy

My dear Cait, deepest sympathies to you and your loved ones during this difficult time.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Cait has asked that I let her friends know that her mother has lost her battle with cancer, and she asks all of you too keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss Cait and Bob.


----------



## sand2270

Cait I am so sorry.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## libertybell7

Cait... Sorry to hear of your Mom passing.....


----------



## connorsmom911

Thinking of you and your family Cait.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## black562

Cait, how ya hangin in there girl?


----------



## Sha

Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's. I hope you have a nice day.


Cait... *hugs*


----------



## black562

Happy Mothers Day to everyone!!!


----------



## dismem98

Cait,

I just read about your mom and like many of us that have lost a parent we understand what you are going through.  
Doesn't make it any easier.  Just remember now you have someone extra above that is helping look after you.

Bob, give her lots of hugs, she needs them more than ever.  I'm glad you have each other.

Peace...


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Cait has asked that I let her friends know that her mother has lost her battle with cancer, and she asks all of you too keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.



Cait I am so late, but I am so sorry about your mom and wish I could be there for you 

Bob I know you will take care of our Cait during this hard time.


----------



## katydidbug1

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers...The last few days have been very hard...but its been nice to be with my family and hearing all kinds of stories about my Mom...Bob and I are heading home tomorrow...driving half way and spending the night and doing the rest of the drive on Thursday.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers...The last few days have been very hard...but its been nice to be with my family and hearing all kinds of stories about my Mom...Bob and I are heading home tomorrow...driving half way and spending the night and doing the rest of the drive on Thursday.



Drive safe... 

are you traveling with Duffy? And did you get that coffee scoop you wanted???


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers...The last few days have been very hard...but its been nice to be with my family and hearing all kinds of stories about my Mom...Bob and I are heading home tomorrow...driving half way and spending the night and doing the rest of the drive on Thursday.



Cait, you and Bob have a safe drive home.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Bob and I arrived home at 4am, exhausted, and totally jealous of everyone who is at Disney.  

The week at home for my mothers wake and funeral was difficult, to say the least, but it was nice to be with my family and to hear stories about my mother, Bob never really got a chance to get to know her, so I hope that gave him a better insight to who she was.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, durning this difficult time, knowing that I have great friends out there, has helped me get through this.

Of course we get home and have a busy weekend planned, Bob has to pick his daughter and one of her friends up, and take them to their end of the year Band trip tomorrow.  Today is the 1 year anniversary of Bob and I meeting at Disney, we are going to celebrate Sunday with a replica of a Le Cellier dinner.


----------



## tawasdave

Cait..

Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound...and congrats on the one year anniversary...seems to me I was at the Le Cellier Dinner...guess I will miss this one...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Cait..
> 
> Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound...and congrats on the one year anniversary...seems to me I was at the Le Cellier Dinner...guess I will miss this one...lol



Good memory, Randy, yup it was LeCellier....neither of us can believe its been a year.  If it makes ya feel better, while we are enjoying our faux LeCel meal, we will think of ya, and all of us who couldn't be there this year


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Bob and I arrived home at 4am, exhausted, and totally jealous of everyone who is at Disney.
> 
> The week at home for my mothers wake and funeral was difficult, to say the least, but it was nice to be with my family and to hear stories about my mother, Bob never really got a chance to get to know her, so I hope that gave him a better insight to who she was.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, durning this difficult time, knowing that I have great friends out there, has helped me get through this.
> 
> Of course we get home and have a busy weekend planned, Bob has to pick his daughter and one of her friends up, and take them to their end of the year Band trip tomorrow.  Today is the 1 year anniversary of Bob and I meeting at Disney, we are going to celebrate Sunday with a replica of a Le Cellier dinner.



Glad you made it home safe, and yes, you've been in our thoughts.  Maybe you can make a trip to Disney soon for a much needed getaway?  You take care and happy one-year Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Smee!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Bob and I arrived home at 4am, exhausted, and totally jealous of everyone who is at Disney.
> 
> The week at home for my mothers wake and funeral was difficult, to say the least, but it was nice to be with my family and to hear stories about my mother, Bob never really got a chance to get to know her, so I hope that gave him a better insight to who she was.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, durning this difficult time, knowing that I have great friends out there, has helped me get through this.
> 
> Of course we get home and have a busy weekend planned, Bob has to pick his daughter and one of her friends up, and take them to their end of the year Band trip tomorrow.  Today is the 1 year anniversary of Bob and I meeting at Disney, we are going to celebrate Sunday with a replica of a Le Cellier dinner.



You will be here in spirit with a few of us Cait (and Bob). Including being at Le Cellier tomorrow night. Minus the cake! That was a good cake though... am in my room. It was ready when I got here. So everything is getting put in its place. I have a couple calls to make. And of course to see Art


----------



## Mrsduck101

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Bob and I arrived home at 4am, exhausted, and totally jealous of everyone who is at Disney.
> 
> The week at home for my mothers wake and funeral was difficult, to say the least, but it was nice to be with my family and to hear stories about my mother, Bob never really got a chance to get to know her, so I hope that gave him a better insight to who she was.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, durning this difficult time, knowing that I have great friends out there, has helped me get through this.
> 
> Of course we get home and have a busy weekend planned, Bob has to pick his daughter and one of her friends up, and take them to their end of the year Band trip tomorrow.  Today is the 1 year anniversary of Bob and I meeting at Disney, we are going to celebrate Sunday with a replica of a Le Cellier dinner.



Glad to hear you are home safe and sound  Sometimes keeping busy helps to get through the rough times. Take care of yourself!

Today is Shawn and I's 1 year anniversary of meeting too


----------



## katydidbug1

Mrsduck101 said:


> Glad to hear you are home safe and sound  Sometimes keeping busy helps to get through the rough times. Take care of yourself!
> 
> Today is Shawn and I's 1 year anniversary of meeting too



Happy Anniversary


----------



## ttester9612

Cait.....'m late responding...I've goofing off at Disney for the last 12 days.  Sorry to hear about your Mom. My prayers are with Bob and you.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well Happy Anniversary to Cait and Bob, Shawn and Jill!!!
It's a funny thing...I am sure Walt had no idea that his dreams would bring so many couples together!


----------



## buena vista

I had a moment in Epcot this Sunday when I realized just how special this is. It recalled a verse in one of my favorite hymns (Land of Rest) that I want to share. The context is a religious one, but I think it captures the spirit of the community that's been formed here.

As Christ breaks bread and bids us share,
each proud division ends.
That love that made us makes us one,
and strangers now are friends.

At our dinner at Citricos on Saturday, we toasted Walt's gift to us - to think that the friendships and companionships that have been formed here might not have happened were it not for his vision and commitment to something very special. More than fulfilling his own dreams, he's made so many of ours come true.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> I had a moment in Epcot this Sunday when I realized just how special this is. It recalled a verse in one of my favorite hymns (Land of Rest) that I want to share. The context is a religious one, but I think it captures the spirit of the community that's been formed here.
> 
> As Christ breaks bread and bids us share,
> each proud division ends.
> That love that made us makes us one,
> and strangers now are friends.
> 
> At our dinner at Citricos on Saturday, we toasted Walt's gift to us - to think that the friendships and companionships that have been formed here might not have happened were it not for his vision and commitment to something very special. More than fulfilling his own dreams, he's made so many of ours come true.



Very well said Tom. And regardless of the religious context, it always carries over into our lives. We may never know if this was part of that vision or not, but I think he would love the idea... including how the love of the Mouse (etc) has brought couples together (like you and Roseanne, Cait and Bob, Jill and Shawn, etc etc).


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I had a moment in Epcot this Sunday when I realized just how special this is. It recalled a verse in one of my favorite hymns (Land of Rest) that I want to share. The context is a religious one, but I think it captures the spirit of the community that's been formed here.
> 
> As Christ breaks bread and bids us share,
> each proud division ends.
> That love that made us makes us one,
> and strangers now are friends.
> 
> At our dinner at Citricos on Saturday, we toasted Walt's gift to us - to think that the friendships and companionships that have been formed here might not have happened were it not for his vision and commitment to something very special. More than fulfilling his own dreams, he's made so many of ours come true.



Okay, poignant moment.  That actually made me tear up.  Very well said. Sunday at Epcot was indeed a special moment.  Rope drop, the excitement, 11 new and old friends in the top middle row on Soarin, and just the special feeling of being able to enjoy it all. There were many special moments during the weekend to be sure - Its just that Sunday morning at Epcot kind of captured a special feeling.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> I had a moment in Epcot this Sunday when I realized just how special this is. It recalled a verse in one of my favorite hymns (Land of Rest) that I want to share. The context is a religious one, but I think it captures the spirit of the community that's been formed here.
> 
> As Christ breaks bread and bids us share,
> each proud division ends.
> That love that made us makes us one,
> and strangers now are friends.
> 
> At our dinner at Citricos on Saturday, we toasted Walt's gift to us - to think that the friendships and companionships that have been formed here might not have happened were it not for his vision and commitment to something very special. More than fulfilling his own dreams, he's made so many of ours come true.



Tom your quote at dinner was...well great lol.  That whole night was amazing and so much fun.  Walking from the GF on the beach to the Poly to watch Wishes.  Some moments I can't repeat on a family board .  Seeing Spectro than running to Splash Mountain before closing.  What a fun night!



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, poignant moment.  That actually made me tear up.  Very well said. Sunday at Epcot was indeed a special moment.  Rope drop, the excitement, 11 new and old friends in the top middle row on Soarin, and just the special feeling of being able to enjoy it all. There were many special moments during the weekend to be sure - Its just that Sunday morning at Epcot kind of captured a special feeling.



I thought it was perfect that the rows in Soarin had 11 seats...not 10 not 12 but 11 which was our group size.


----------



## ttester9612

It appears that I missed a lot of fun after I left on Friday.  I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> It appears that I missed a lot of fun after I left on Friday.  I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves.



you were missed!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning everyone....has everyone who went to Mickey recovered????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone....has everyone who went to Mickey recovered????




Hahaha I gotta go see my doctor tomorrow...lol I might have a broken foot. But hey 3 inch heels and drinking was a bad idea... But hey my voice is almost back to normal, so I'm getting there!


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I gotta go see my doctor tomorrow...lol I might have a broken foot. But hey 3 inch heels and drinking was a bad idea... But hey my voice is almost back to normal, so I'm getting there!



That stinks about your foot - glad to hear your voice was recovering JR's was not the same without hearing you


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I gotta go see my doctor tomorrow...lol I might have a broken foot. But hey 3 inch heels and drinking was a bad idea... But hey my voice is almost back to normal, so I'm getting there!



oh my god tracy!!

Well you have topped my crock pot lid on foot incident.


----------



## Floydian

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone....has everyone who went to Mickey recovered????



Well, I spent FOUR HOURS today hooked up to an IV if that tells you anything.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> That stinks about your foot - glad to hear your voice was recovering JR's was not the same without hearing you


LOL I learned how to lip synch reallllly good though. lol


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone....has everyone who went to Mickey recovered????



NO I haven't recovered yet....still  and having Mickey withdrawals 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I gotta go see my doctor tomorrow...lol I might have a broken foot. But hey 3 inch heels and drinking was a bad idea... But hey my voice is almost back to normal, so I'm getting there!



Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your foot.  I pray it's not broken and it will heal soon. 



Floydian said:


> Well, I spent FOUR HOURS today hooked up to an IV if that tells you anything.



And why were you hooked up to IV....   I pray you will recover quickly


----------



## MATTERHORN

Wow, I got off easy!! Only a scratch! Hope you all feel better soon, rough trip for some!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Well, I spent FOUR HOURS today hooked up to an IV if that tells you anything.



Apparently you did NOT drink enough fluids at WDW.  We did try to get you to drink more "fluids" but you were having nothing to do with it. . .

I didn't get sick but did "catch" Tracy's laryngitis. Though my voice is nearly back to normal.  Though working as a nurse does not help the voice much.  Gotta actually talk to your patients and tonight I have one that insists on me practicing my Spanish.  She told me outright that she was going to speak to me in Spanish so I could practice and she would help me with my grammar. . .


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently you did NOT drink enough fluids at WDW.  We did try to get you to drink more "fluids" but you were having nothing to do with it. . .
> 
> I didn't get sick but did "catch" Tracy's laryngitis. Though my voice is nearly back to normal.  Though working as a nurse does not help the voice much.  Gotta actually talk to your patients and tonight I have one that insists on me practicing my Spanish.  She told me outright that she was going to speak to me in Spanish so I could practice and she would help me with my grammar. . .



LOL! It was a scheduled appt for my Arthritis. And you can ask Angela. On Sunday during the "Drink around the World with Kim Possible Adventure", I started to ask for fluids but was being denied.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> LOL! It was a scheduled appt for my Arthritis. And you can ask Angela. On Sunday during the "Drink around the World with Kim Possible Adventure", I started to ask for fluids but was being denied.



I am sorry I missed the KP adventure.  I did have an agenda.  Unfortunately (or fortunately) the hot and cold sake mixed with other stuff did me in.  I spent the rest of the evening and night SLEEPING. . .yes SLEEPING. Oh, and you forgot the quotes. . .


----------



## dismem98

Tracy, hope it's nothing with your foot but let us know.

I think I drank too many fluids...lol Trying to get my mind back at work but all I want to do is plan my next trip. 

Patty


----------



## PirateMel

dismem98 said:


> Tracy, hope it's nothing with your foot but let us know.
> 
> I think I drank too many fluids...lol Trying to get my mind back at work but all I want to do is plan my next trip.
> 
> Patty



I am so with you there - reality sucks, especially after and awesome trip home.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone....has everyone who went to Mickey recovered????





Other than I have not touched my suitcase, laundry or uploaded a picture Yup. Good here. 

Never wanted to be home or come home more. I think I knocked a few people over in the airport at home getting to luggage 
My bad!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Other than I have not touched my suitcase, laundry or uploaded a picture Yup. Good here.
> 
> Never wanted to be home or come home more. I think I knocked a few people over in the airport at home getting to luggage
> My bad!



Seriously am I going to have to create an unpacking list too?????


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously am I going to have to create an unpacking list too?????



I confess too that I havent unpacked.... and going to be doing laundry and that tonight. May I have a unpacking list too???


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously am I going to have to create an unpacking list too?????



It would be easier if you just did it for me  

Hopefully this weekend... I have to work part time job tonight and tomorrow night though. And trying to squeeze in family time with kids.. ahh not sure . Maybe when I start to stink it will get my butt in gear


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I confess too that I havent unpacked.... and going to be doing laundry and that tonight. May I have a unpacking list too???





Carrieannew said:


> It would be easier if you just did it for me
> 
> Hopefully this weekend... I have to work part time job tonight and tomorrow night though. And trying to squeeze in family time with kids.. ahh not sure . Maybe when I start to stink it will get my butt in gear



SA's Both of you....


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> SA's Both of you....


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously am I going to have to create an unpacking list too?????



You mean you're supposed to unpack?  I thought everyone kept a packed suitcase, marked "for use only at WDW"?  

(and the funny thing is y'all probably think I'm kidding )


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Love ya


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> You mean you're supposed to unpack?  I thought everyone kept a packed suitcase, marked "for use only at WDW"?
> 
> (and the funny thing is y'all probably think I'm kidding )


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> SA's Both of you....



no... im a Brat! get it right


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm a little goody-goody...I did all my laundry when I got home!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm a little goody-goody...I did all my laundry when I got home!!!





What time will you be arriving to do mine?


----------



## dismem98

I'll send mine right over too has soon as I unpack.... 


Patty


----------



## sand2270

Mine is still sitting on the floor...figured I would just do laundry and throw it all back in there for next week


----------



## ttester9612

I've unpacked, did the  and repacked for my next trip which is Jun 24 to July 9th.  Heading to Portland, OR for a convention and then on to Vancouver, BC to catch my cruise to Alaska.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> no... im a Brat! get it right



Hmmm, don't you have some packing to do?  Where is it you're going again, I can't seem to remember????


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Hmmm, don't you have some packing to do?  Where is it you're going again, I can't seem to remember????



Im going... to Virginia

oh lets not talk about the packing... you will give Cait HIVES

passes Cait Benedryl


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm a little goody-goody...I did all my laundry when I got home!!!



I am with you Ro, unpacked and threw it in the laundry when I got home. . .the moment I arrived. I am just not officially home till the suitcase is unpacked and the laundry going.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I've unpacked, did the  and repacked for my next trip which is Jun 24 to July 9th.  Heading to Portland, OR for a convention and then on to Vancouver, BC to catch my cruise to Alaska.



I want to see your Vancouer and Alaskan cruise pictures. Vancouver is another place I would like to go.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I want to see your Vancouer and Alaskan cruise pictures. Vancouver is another place I would like to go.



Noted..


----------



## black562

Sorry to shift gears here, I'm torn at the moment.  

I just found out my half-brother had prostate cancer, and that its progressed to the point that its inoperable.  His only option for treatment now is chemo.

When my Father passed, for various reasons, my two half-sibblings stopped talking to us.  Now I'm at a point where part of me feels for him, yet the other part feels numb...as if I don't know him.  He stopped talking to me, didn't aknowledge my wedding, nor my divorce in any way, and its literally been years since we've even spoken.

I'm not sure what happens now, but I wanted to vent here a little.  Its difficult to know what I'm feeling when he seems like a stranger to me.  Anyone else in a situation like this?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Sorry to shift gears here, I'm torn at the moment.
> 
> I just found out my half-brother had prostate cancer, and that its progressed to the point that its inoperable.  His only option for treatment now is chemo.
> 
> When my Father passed, for various reasons, my two half-sibblings stopped talking to us.  Now I'm at a point where part of me feels for him, yet the other part feels numb...as if I don't know him.  He stopped talking to me, didn't aknowledge my wedding, nor my divorce in any way, and its literally been years since we've even spoken.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens now, but I wanted to vent here a little.  Its difficult to know what I'm feeling when he seems like a stranger to me.  Anyone else in a situation like this?



My take? 

Feel sorry that the boy you called brother, who at times picked on you and helped you in true brotherly fashion, won't get a chance to come back out of the shell of a man that grew up around him and bond. 

The man who supplanted him, who disowned you and your half of the family...who has ignored your existence...he doesn't really deserve your pity or sadness. He's not like a suffering anonymous person who has never done you any wrong, he has actively maltreated and ignored you.

As a fellow human, sadness over his suffering is perfectly fine...but short of you being able to help in his cure, were it me, I wouldn't go out of my way.

Except...
You and I are good guys though...and we would help even our enemies if they genuinely needed it and asked for it; it's part of what distinguishes our moral character.


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> My take?
> 
> Feel sorry that the boy you called brother, who at times picked on you and helped you in true brotherly fashion, won't get a chance to come back out of the shell of a man that grew up around him and bond.
> 
> The man who supplanted him, who disowned you and your half of the family...who has ignored your existence...he doesn't really deserve your pity or sadness. He's not like a suffering anonymous person who has never done you any wrong, he has actively maltreated and ignored you.
> 
> As a fellow human, sadness over his suffering is perfectly fine...but short of you being able to help in his cure, were it me, I wouldn't go out of my way.
> 
> Except...
> You and I are good guys though...and we would help even our enemies if they genuinely needed it and asked for it; it's part of what distinguishes our moral character.



I can see where you're coming from, and that's pretty much how part of me feels.  The other part feels guilty for thinking that way.  But, like I said, he's almost a stranger to me.  He has a son that I haven't seen for so long...he was in a wedding I attended and I didn't even recognize him....my own nephew!!!

So again, I'm torn between two sets of feelings.


----------



## Sha

Joe... sort of have been where you are, but not for the length of time that you and your brother have been separated. 

If you can, be the bettter person, and be there for him or at least for his son. Say some prayers and also hope he gets a second opinion too (quickly). Its a sad thing that something like this brings you back into his life, instead of reaching out just to mend the broken pieces. This is why I try to play nice with others. Life is too short for that crap.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Joe... sort of have been where you are, but not for the length of time that you and your brother have been separated.
> 
> If you can, be the bettter person, and be there for him or at least for his son. Say some prayers and also hope he gets a second opinion too (quickly). Its a sad thing that something like this brings you back into his life, instead of reaching out just to mend the broken pieces. This is why I try to play nice with others. Life is too short for that crap.



I understand where you're coming from and I'll have to see what becomes of this.  The trouble with me is, it seems like I'm always the one being the better person and sometimes that gets me taken advantage of.  I'm honestly not sure what I would say if I confronted him at this point?  I may snap loose and tell him how he's made me feel over the years, how much hurt he's caused the family, how petty and self-centered he's been...and maybe that does need said.  I suppose I'll have to say what I feel at the moment, but I'm not going to sugarcoat however I'm feeling just because of his illness.  I do believe he deserves to, and needs to know and understand how he's made others feel.  Whether its me who tells him that is uncertain at the moment.

Time will tell I suppose...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Joe-
I have never been in the situation you are currently in, so I cannot speak from experience. 
However, I can say that I always try to treat everyone with the same courtesy I would give a stranger. I know that may sound weird, but I would never tell a stranger they are ugly, their outfit is hideous, or ignore them if they were obviously in need, etc.
If this were a stranger on the boards reporting that they were sick and needed a prayer or two- I know you would be the first to step up and offer one. With that being said, I think you should send a simple card and write a little note that you are thinking of him and you have him in your prayers.
I know there are hurt feeling and issues you want to discuss, but that can wait. Extend a gesture to let him know you are there for him (even though he couldn't be there for you) You are the bigger man Joe. I haven't met you personally, but I can tell from your posts that you have compassion for others.
Hugs to you Joe!!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Joe-
> I have never been in the situation you are currently in, so I cannot speak from experience.
> However, I can say that I always try to treat everyone with the same courtesy I would give a stranger. I know that may sound weird, but I would never tell a stranger they are ugly, their outfit is hideous, or ignore them if they were obviously in need, etc.
> If this were a stranger on the boards reporting that they were sick and needed a prayer or two- I know you would be the first to step up and offer one. With that being said, I think you should send a simple card and write a little note that you are thinking of him and you have him in your prayers.
> I know there are hurt feeling and issues you want to discuss, but that can wait. Extend a gesture to let him know you are there for him (even though he couldn't be there for you) You are the bigger man Joe. I haven't met you personally, but I can tell from your posts that you have compassion for others.
> Hugs to you Joe!!!



And if I may add, you may never get to say how you feel to him. I was lucky that despite the estrangement between me and my father (because of his wife), seeing him when she wasnt around helped. I saw him in the hospital and he told me "we are okay" and that is all he had to tell me. Not everyone can get that peace so easily. Hopefully you can however it needs to happen or it is meant to happen. Will say a prayer or 2 for you.


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> Sorry to shift gears here, I'm torn at the moment.
> 
> I just found out my half-brother had prostate cancer, and that its progressed to the point that its inoperable.  His only option for treatment now is chemo.
> 
> When my Father passed, for various reasons, my two half-sibblings stopped talking to us.  Now I'm at a point where part of me feels for him, yet the other part feels numb...as if I don't know him.  He stopped talking to me, didn't aknowledge my wedding, nor my divorce in any way, and its literally been years since we've even spoken.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens now, but I wanted to vent here a little.  Its difficult to know what I'm feeling when he seems like a stranger to me.  Anyone else in a situation like this?



Eerily similar situation. I have 2 half sisters and a half brother that to be honest most people who know me now don't even know exist.  Even before my dad passed away they had distanced themselves. Much more in debth of a story but basically when Dad died they cut the family off too... and they weren't the greatest to Dad either, in my opinion.

Anyhoo.... if I were in your shoes (and I have nieces and nephews I've never met.. that's my ONLY regret so I feel for you there... ) and I Heard one of them were very ill I think I'd send a card with a letter saying I was sorry it was so long and sorry to hear of the difficult time and to let them know that I am there for them, whatever they need. I would leave a way to contact me and leave it at that.

You're a good guy. It would be easy to pretend it isn't even happening because he is a virtual stranger. However, it's much easier to do something and look back and think I tried than to wait too long and regret not reaching out.  Sometimes people have to look death in the face to realize who they want in their life. He may realize this about you.. and now you're giving him a way and an opening to reach out. He may not be realizing this and you may not hear from him but *you* will have no regrets.


Blood relations can really suck sometimes.


----------



## Floydian

CinRell said:


> However, it's much easier to do something and look back and think I tried than to wait too long and regret not reaching out.



My greatest regrets in life have always been the things I didn't do. The choices I didn't make. The chances I didn't take. The opportunities that passed and will never come back again. Do what feels right to you, and don't worry about how others will react. Don't leave room for regrets...


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> Sorry to shift gears here, I'm torn at the moment.
> 
> I just found out my half-brother had prostate cancer, and that its progressed to the point that its inoperable.  His only option for treatment now is chemo.
> 
> When my Father passed, for various reasons, my two half-sibblings stopped talking to us.  Now I'm at a point where part of me feels for him, yet the other part feels numb...as if I don't know him.  He stopped talking to me, didn't aknowledge my wedding, nor my divorce in any way, and its literally been years since we've even spoken.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens now, but I wanted to vent here a little.  Its difficult to know what I'm feeling when he seems like a stranger to me.  Anyone else in a situation like this?



Joe~I haven't been in a situation like this, but knowing what I do know of you (as we haven't met yet), you are a caring and compassionate man.  Even though you haven't seen or spoken to your half-brother in many years, you still feel something for him.  If you decide to contact him, and he does not respond, you have done all you can.  You will make the right choice one way or the other.


----------



## PirateMel

Floydian said:


> My greatest regrets in life have always been the things I didn't do. The choices I didn't make. The chances I didn't take. The opportunities that passed and will never come back again. Do what feels right to you, and don't worry about how others will react. Don't leave room for regrets...



Well said


----------



## black562

Wow, thanks for all the comments guys, you're all so very nice and I appreciate everything you've all said.  All I can do is take things a day at a time, but I think I may send a card or something and go from there.  

Thanks again my friends...I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Sha

WoooHoooooo!!! 
Morning everyone!!! Am off to Virginia.. my home ground and the mountains that I miss. Hope you all stay safe and will talk to you all from there and maybe from England too. I will see some of you when I get back from there.

I hope Cait you are doing well. You should be getting 2 packages this week. The one that you need to post about will be arriving on Thursday. Hope the hives I gave you were not TOO bad! 

Have a GREAT day everyone and hope you find some Disney magic in there somewhere for you, wherever you may be!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> WoooHoooooo!!!
> Morning everyone!!! Am off to Virginia.. my home ground and the mountains that I miss. Hope you all stay safe and will talk to you all from there and maybe from England too. I will see some of you when I get back from there.
> 
> I hope Cait you are doing well. You should be getting 2 packages this week. The one that you need to post about will be arriving on Thursday. Hope the hives I gave you were not TOO bad!
> 
> Have a GREAT day everyone and hope you find some Disney magic in there somewhere for you, wherever you may be!



Well the nice thing about living in the mounains is you can always go home...so inviting!!

Have a very safe and enjoyable trip and take lots and lots of photos while you're there (though I don't think I need to tell you that).  You'll have lots to tell when you return.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Safe travels to you, Sha.
Have a great time.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> WoooHoooooo!!!
> Morning everyone!!! Am off to Virginia.. my home ground and the mountains that I miss. Hope you all stay safe and will talk to you all from there and maybe from England too. I will see some of you when I get back from there.
> 
> I hope Cait you are doing well. You should be getting 2 packages this week. The one that you need to post about will be arriving on Thursday. Hope the hives I gave you were not TOO bad!
> 
> Have a GREAT day everyone and hope you find some Disney magic in there somewhere for you, wherever you may be!



Have a wonderful trip and Great Birthday - See you soon.
Melanie


----------



## ahoff

Have a great trip!  Hope it will be as much fun as Germany was.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha...Have a GREAT trip...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha - Have a great trip - Can't wait to see the pictures when you return.


----------



## Sha

thanks everyone! I am going to be around through Wednesday... and then maybe try Thursday evening. All depends on what I got myself into that day LOL. 5 hour time difference... going to be fun!

I think this will definitely rank as equal or higher then Germany Augie! A lot of great plans for this one!


----------



## Sha




----------



## Sha

Waiting to board the plane and take off! Hope you all stay safe and talk to you one way or another!

Got my camera and a couple memory cards so hope to get some great shots.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Waiting to board the plane and take off! Hope you all stay safe and talk to you one way or another!
> 
> Got my camera and a couple memory cards so hope to get some great shots.



Stay safe and enjoy your trip, you're going to have a great time!!!


----------



## Sha

we are in London! It is lovely! didnt see as much as we had hoped, mom elected to nap since the room was ready. LOL... well, sort of! We were an hour late taking off because of weather and the flight was much smoother than when I went to Germany last year. Anyways.. the flight was noisy as we were near a bathroom... so no sleep for me. Then we are dropped off at our hotel and they said we were swapped to the other (next door)... we walked there and were brought back to the original one, with an upgrade for the trouble. There is a Starbucks across the street! LOL

off to meet the group and guide! Talk to you all later!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sounds like an adventure already...have a great time.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> we are in London! It is lovely! didnt see as much as we had hoped, mom elected to nap since the room was ready. LOL... well, sort of! We were an hour late taking off because of weather and the flight was much smoother than when I went to Germany last year. Anyways.. the flight was noisy as we were near a bathroom... so no sleep for me. Then we are dropped off at our hotel and they said we were swapped to the other (next door)... we walked there and were brought back to the original one, with an upgrade for the trouble. There is a Starbucks across the street! LOL
> 
> off to meet the group and guide! Talk to you all later!



So you're in London for just a few hours and already causing trouble at the hotel?  I smell an International incident brewing....no...no wait, that would be a Starbucks actually!!!  

Sounds like a great time already.  Now you must have a nice cup of tea to officially kick off your trip to England; in fact, I'll have a cup of tea for lunch in your honor.  

Many many more adventures await for you!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> we are in London! It is lovely! didnt see as much as we had hoped, mom elected to nap since the room was ready. LOL... well, sort of! We were an hour late taking off because of weather and the flight was much smoother than when I went to Germany last year. Anyways.. the flight was noisy as we were near a bathroom... so no sleep for me. Then we are dropped off at our hotel and they said we were swapped to the other (next door)... we walked there and were brought back to the original one, with an upgrade for the trouble. *There is a Starbucks across the street! LOL*
> off to meet the group and guide! Talk to you all later!



Ok so the trip is going well already....pish...a mix up at the hotel is nothing.....you have a *STARBUCKS!!*



black562 said:


> So you're in London for just a few hours and already causing trouble at the hotel?  I smell an International incident brewing....no...no wait, that would be a Starbucks actually!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great time already.  Now you must have a nice cup of tea to officially kick off your trip to England; in fact, I'll have a cup of tea for lunch in your honor.
> 
> Many many more adventures await for you!!!



Joe....LMAO....hmmm I wonder does it count if she gets her tea from *STARBUCKS!!*


----------



## Sha

Hello again!!! I forgot to say that I had hoped to have gotten in the Taxi that had the mickey mouse antenna topper, but someone else got it just before we did, when leaving the airport.

Missed tea time but that is okay... we will manage it somehow. Same for Harrods and the London Eye. Maybe tonight... not sure... am tired plus we have to be up very early. I will get stuff ready tonight so can get dressed and go for breakfast and off to the days adventures.

almost time to meet the group for dinner. We are missing 3 people, but know 2 of them from past trip together.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Hello again!!! I forgot to say that I had hoped to have gotten in the Taxi that had the mickey mouse antenna topper, but someone else got it just before we did, when leaving the airport.
> 
> Missed tea time but that is okay... we will manage it somehow. Same for Harrods and the London Eye. Maybe tonight... not sure... am tired plus we have to be up very early. I will get stuff ready tonight so can get dressed and go for breakfast and off to the days adventures.
> 
> almost time to meet the group for dinner. We are missing 3 people, but know 2 of them from past trip together.



It's England...isn't it always time for tea?


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Hello again!!! I forgot to say that I had hoped to have gotten in the Taxi that had the mickey mouse antenna topper, but someone else got it just before we did, when leaving the airport.
> 
> Missed tea time but that is okay... we will manage it somehow. Same for Harrods and the London Eye. Maybe tonight... not sure... am tired plus we have to be up very early. I will get stuff ready tonight so can get dressed and go for breakfast and off to the days adventures.
> 
> almost time to meet the group for dinner. We are missing 3 people, but know 2 of them from past trip together.



There will be plenty of time for lots of tea throughout your trip.  I hope you make it up in the London Eye, its a ride and I love rides...and the pictures you'll be able to take, wow.  Harrods is very cool as well, my cousin has all of the stuffed bears from there.

Hope you had a great dinner, since its now 10pm your time and I'm sure you're ready for bed....the five hour time difference is tricky to keep track of.

More adventures await tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sha

I have been keeping track of the time difference here for a few months... so am good in knowing its 1030 here and 530 there etc etc!

Dinner was delicious! and I had some tea afterwards. I went with one of the guys from the group to see if we could ride the London Eye. Rode the Tube and that was neat! Walked up from the underground and there was Clock Tower that houses Big Ben!!! GORGEOUS!!! The Eye was closed so we will try it again either tomorrow or on the 15th. Have to upload my photos and crop a few as they were shot from the bus this afternoon. It is a stunning history and I definitely need to return with more time. Heading to bed soon. Up early!

by the way.. my tea didnt come from Starbucks!


----------



## katydidbug1

I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.  

I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.
> 
> I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.



Aww, very welcome...Sha put a lot of thought and effort into this gift, and I was more than happy to participate.  I hope it brings back memories everytime you hear it chime.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.
> 
> I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.



you are very welcome! Am glad you got them. Kim had a nice idea... and now you know why I asked if you liked chimes. Lara was suppose to sign that card also. Check the chimes every so often for frogs and bees... they like to live in them sometimes (mom always has tree frogs in hers).


Good morning (and as I post this.. some are heading to bed) from London!!! It is beautiful here! Off onto another part... to Suffolk area today...

I was laughing this morning... this is yesterday's horoscope...
Gemini
June 04, 2009 If anyone loves the new, different and unusual in life -- and that applies to people, places and things (as long as they're interesting, and, more importantly, fun) -- it's you. You're famous for it. Well, the heavens have decided to give you all that and more now, so get ready. Some wonderful diversions are on the way. One of those detours may even arrive in human form -- the kind that's not too hard on the eyes.​
Talk to you all later!!!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> you are very welcome! Am glad you got them. Kim had a nice idea... and now you know why I asked if you liked chimes. Lara was suppose to sign that card also. Check the chimes every so often for frogs and bees... they like to live in them sometimes (mom always has tree frogs in hers).
> 
> 
> Good morning (and as I post this.. some are heading to bed) from London!!! It is beautiful here! Off onto another part... to Suffolk area today...
> 
> I was laughing this morning... this is yesterday's horoscope...
> Gemini
> June 04, 2009 If anyone loves the new, different and unusual in life -- and that applies to people, places and things (as long as they're interesting, and, more importantly, fun) -- it's you. You're famous for it. Well, the heavens have decided to give you all that and more now, so get ready. Some wonderful diversions are on the way. One of those detours may even arrive in human form -- the kind that's not too hard on the eyes.​
> Talk to you all later!!!



Nice horoscope...


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.
> 
> I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.
> 
> I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.



Always welcome! Anything for you and I hope it brings many good moments and memories of your mom. 

Love you!!!!!! 

Sorry havent been around much. Silly life in the way as always. 

Sha hope your trip is going awesome! You deserve it!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Geesh...
Two slackers come out of the woods...nice to have you both back with us!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Geesh...
> Two slackers come out of the woods...nice to have you both back with us!!!



Well I didnt want to say anything but Tom told me I couldn't post till he posted.. and well ya know.. he is a bully like that .. 

haha


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Well I didnt want to say anything but Tom told me I couldn't post till he posted.. and well ya know.. he is a bully like that ..
> 
> haha



I so am. I am intimidating. Hear my roar. 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Geesh...
> Two slackers come out of the woods...nice to have you both back with us!!!



You I'll deal with later..


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> You I'll deal with later..



Seriously Tom ... Family board.. geez


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

He means that he'll cough on me or something...he's been sick forever!!!
Long distance relationships might be a good thing?? I haven't been sick...


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously Tom ... Family board.. geez



Carrie, leave it to you to find the "hidden mickey" in everything.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> He means that he'll cough on me or something...he's been sick forever!!!
> Long distance relationships might be a good thing?? I haven't been sick...





That is a perk to a LDR thats for sure. Stay far away when sick. 
Tom must pick up germs easy... not to be read as Tom is easy



buena vista said:


> Carrie, leave it to you to find the "hidden mickey" in everything.



That is I .... I'm just good like that. Come on ... I know what you meant ..


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> I just wanted to post a quick Thank You.
> 
> I recieved the most wonderful gift today, along with a very thoughtful card.  I will be sure to remember my Mom everytime the chimes chime.  So, thank you to my Disney friends, Joe, Sha, Carrie, Tom and RoseAnne, John (DisneyJG), Kim, Paula and the Boys, Charlene, Teresa, Mel and Gregg.



Glad you like them....Sha does has good taste...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> you are very welcome! Am glad you got them. Kim had a nice idea... and now you know why I asked if you liked chimes. Lara was suppose to sign that card also. Check the chimes every so often for frogs and bees... they like to live in them sometimes (mom always has tree frogs in hers).
> 
> 
> Good morning (and as I post this.. some are heading to bed) from London!!! It is beautiful here! Off onto another part... to Suffolk area today...
> 
> I was laughing this morning... this is yesterday's horoscope...
> Gemini
> June 04, 2009 If anyone loves the new, different and unusual in life -- and that applies to people, places and things (as long as they're interesting, and, more importantly, fun) -- it's you. You're famous for it. Well, the heavens have decided to give you all that and more now, so get ready. Some wonderful diversions are on the way. One of those detours may even arrive in human form -- the kind that's not too hard on the eyes.​
> Talk to you all later!!!



That's a heck of a horoscope, but I suppose there are attractive single people in the UK. 

I wonder what the horoscope for Cancer said!!


----------



## Sha

Carrie is very good at finding the Hidden Mickey's in life... Tom I hope you feel better (and yes RoseAnne.. that is a benefit of LDRs! LOL)

It has been a great trip... didnt make it to the London Eye tonight. We got back from our day out later than we had planned. Had fish and chips... tried some dark ale... was a good day! Rained this morning and then this evening... but our outdoor time was beautiful. 

Found something for for someone, that I can come back and get when we return to this hotel before we leave. Have 3 stops to make when we come back.. 4 if I get to go to the Eye 2 times. 

Am thinking of coming back... maybe next year (unless something else comes up.. as in destination) and stay in London a little longer. Have to see what other areas I see that I want to return to.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Carrie is very good at finding the Hidden Mickey's in life... Tom I hope you feel better (and yes RoseAnne.. that is a benefit of LDRs! LOL)
> 
> It has been a great trip... didnt make it to the London Eye tonight. We got back from our day out later than we had planned. Had fish and chips... tried some dark ale... was a good day! Rained this morning and then this evening... but our outdoor time was beautiful.
> 
> Found something for for someone, that I can come back and get when we return to this hotel before we leave. Have 3 stops to make when we come back.. 4 if I get to go to the Eye 2 times.
> 
> Am thinking of coming back... maybe next year (unless something else comes up.. as in destination) and stay in London a little longer. Have to see what other areas I see that I want to return to.



Sounds like a blast, better than the rain here.  I think you've figured out how to live it up for your birthday...may be onto something there.

And when you get back, more trips to plan!!!


----------



## rucorey

Hey~
We need a dating site designed just for us...

Let's call it Mouse Match. We would need to change the match criteria a bit:

1- Turn on's = Favorite Character (do i dress up or you?)
2- Hobbies = Pin Trading? (1 or 2 on the hat, lanyard, bring the whole book)
3- Adventure Type = Plan Dinner around Fireworks -vs- Back to room for own show
4- Income = WL for 4 nights or Pop for 7
5- Hair Color = Cinderella or Jasmine

Something like that... Add me to the mix; Ariel(you), 1-2 on Hat, Both, WL, Jasmine.


----------



## Sha

rucorey said:


> Hey~
> We need a dating site designed just for us...
> 
> Let's call it Mouse Match. We would need to change the match criteria a bit:
> 
> 1- Turn on's = Favorite Character (do i dress up or you?)
> 2- Hobbies = Pin Trading? (1 or 2 on the hat, lanyard, bring the whole book)
> 3- Adventure Type = Plan Dinner around Fireworks -vs- Back to room for own show
> 4- Income = WL for 4 nights or Pop for 7
> 5- Hair Color = Cinderella or Jasmine
> 
> Something like that... Add me to the mix; Ariel(you), 1-2 on Hat, Both, WL, Jasmine.



there use to be along with Dismates, a site called  MouseMates. Didnt work long.



black562 said:


> Sounds like a blast, better than the rain here.  I think you've figured out how to live it up for your birthday...may be onto something there.
> 
> And when you get back, more trips to plan!!!



LOL it does seem that way doesnt it. There seems to be this change from my waking up on my actual birthday at Disney World to waking up in another place... started in Nursing school when I was in Virginia, then last year in Germany, and this year here in London. I think I have an idea of what I want to do already for it, but I have time to plan.


----------



## Sha

I got to see where Alice played in real life! 

Hope you all are doing well!!!

Adding: Was in Oxford yesterday. There was much I would like to go back and explore. Saw but did not go into where Tolken and Carroll met with their "club"... but did see a Jaborwalky tree, and where McGonigal met Harry Potter and friends as first years at Hogwarts.  

Also, neat was seeing Winston Churchill's grave on Dday. His home where he was born was quite stunning! My photos will not do it justice at all... didnt have my lens with me to swap out at that moment


----------



## black562

It sounds like you're having a blast and really seeing alot.  I hope they give you some shopping time at some point, especially back in London.  I hope you get to go on the London Eye and Harrods to get you some Burberry!!!


----------



## Sha

Hello again!!! I am having fun Joe... and looking forward to the next several days!! Moving in the morning to the Peak district. 

Was raining this morning, and cold enough I could see my breath. Wasnt really expecting that kind of cold, but got through it fine. Had some tea to warm me up LOL

Went to Stratford upon Avon and the sun was out. Lovely place that I would like to also spend more time in. Went down to see Mr. Shakespeare... very lovely church he is buried in.

I have thought of you all... especially when I see a Mickey Mouse antennia topper on a car. I see a few a day. I need to get some post cards mailed out... and repack a little.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Jenroc

Hello to everyone !!!  It has been a long time since I have had a reliable computer in my house.  I hope this one lasts a long time.  It is already so overwelming, trying to get caught up.  I hope no one thought I was purposely ignoring them.
By the looks of it, everyone seems to be doing as well as can be expected.  Here's to a great summer and I am looking forward to be in WDW and Disneyland later this year !!


----------



## PirateMel

Jenroc said:


> Hello to everyone !!!  It has been a long time since I have had a reliable computer in my house.  I hope this one lasts a long time.  It is already so overwelming, trying to get caught up.  I hope no one thought I was purposely ignoring them.
> By the looks of it, everyone seems to be doing as well as can be expected.  Here's to a great summer and I am looking forward to be in WDW and Disneyland later this year !!



Welcome back


----------



## katydidbug1

Jenroc said:


> Hello to everyone !!!  It has been a long time since I have had a reliable computer in my house.  I hope this one lasts a long time.  It is already so overwelming, trying to get caught up.  I hope no one thought I was purposely ignoring them.
> By the looks of it, everyone seems to be doing as well as can be expected.  Here's to a great summer and I am looking forward to be in WDW and Disneyland later this year !!



Ditto what Mel said...No more puter problems ok!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Just stopping by to say hi....tons to do today, and I Bob and I took an a surpirse day trip yesterday...so lots of this  to do today...LOL  If it doesn't get done....well we wouldn't want Bob to go to work "that" way.  The highlight of our day trip was going to Lowes and looking at house stuff   and oh yeah a little trip to *STARBUCKS.*

Bob and I are house hunting, so going to Lowes, Bed Bath and Beyond, Home Depot...are kinda fun...not sure once we have a house they will be fun any more.

So how has everyone else been...been kinda quite around here!!

Oh...Talked to Sha this morning....well her Morning it was about 2 am here...she was getting ready to head to Wedgewood and the The Peaks District.  I love getting her updates...doesn't it make you feel like you are on her trip with her!!!  She just needs to find time to go SHOPPING!!  Right Joe?


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Hello to everyone !!!  It has been a long time since I have had a reliable computer in my house.  I hope this one lasts a long time.  It is already so overwelming, trying to get caught up.  I hope no one thought I was purposely ignoring them.
> By the looks of it, everyone seems to be doing as well as can be expected.  Here's to a great summer and I am looking forward to be in WDW and Disneyland later this year !!



Welcome back...I was wandering what happen to you.


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh...Talked to Sha this morning....well her Morning it was about 2 am here...she was getting ready to head to Wedgewood and the The Peaks District.  I love getting her updates...doesn't it make you feel like you are on her trip with her!!!  She just needs to find time to go SHOPPING!!  Right Joe?



Yes, she needs shopping time for sure.  She MUST buy a piece of Burberry there as a birthday gift for herself (she wants something) and then there's the fruit pastilles!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> Yes, she needs shopping time for sure.  She MUST buy a piece of Burberry there as a birthday gift for herself (she wants something) and then there's the fruit pastilles!!!!!



She said you had to behave if you wanted her to bring those back for you....how goes the MI 6 agent?


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> She said you had to behave if you wanted her to bring those back for you....how goes the MI 6 agent?



She shook his tail, so much for that plan.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning! Hope everyone is doing well!

Thanks for the kind words about my updates Cait. Miss you guys! Will be on later tonight for me (evening for you) unless we are out at a pub later than planned. Love this country! People are wonderful!

The Wedgewood visit was neat! I could have thrown a bowl of something.. but decided to paint a mug. That will arrive in about 3 weeks. Made that my keepsake. The Peak District is so nice... its about 50 degrees.. some rain.. but no worries. We passed the Roaches and there were some people climbing. I have been shooting in JPeg vs my usual Raw... and I see where I like Raw better... hopefully my photos will be okay. We are staying at a Spa for another night... I will update again later. Time for breakfast!!!

And yes... I do need time shopping!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my updates Cait. Miss you guys! Will be on later tonight for me (evening for you) unless we are out at a pub later than planned. Love this country! People are wonderful!
> 
> The Wedgewood visit was neat! I could have thrown a bowl of something.. but decided to paint a mug. That will arrive in about 3 weeks. Made that my keepsake. The Peak District is so nice... its about 50 degrees.. some rain.. but no worries. We passed the Roaches and there were some people climbing. I have been shooting in JPeg vs my usual Raw... and I see where I like Raw better... hopefully my photos will be okay. We are staying at a Spa for another night... I will update again later. Time for breakfast!!!
> 
> And yes... I do need time shopping!!!


Thanks for the update !!  I am glad everything is going so well for you.  Sounds like you are having a blast !!!  Too bad you can't make a quick trip over to France for a Mouse-fix !! lol  We'll chat soon !!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I have been shooting in JPeg vs my usual Raw... and I see where I like Raw better... hopefully my photos will be okay.



I am sure there are differences in shooting JPEG vs RAW....you know I only Shoot JPEG with my Pentax, and get great shots...But when you shoot in RAW you have awesome shots....but the disadvantage is how long it takes to process them...(*cough*germany*)  

Glad you are having a great time....I love the updates....sadly was not up at 2 am today to say Good Morning to you!  Ya know, I like Burberry too...LOL


----------



## CoMickey

Hi Sha!  Wanted to let you know that I love reading your travel updates!  I am glad that you are having such an awesome time!  I told Mr. CA that for my next milestone BD in 2 years I want to go to Europe and he is all over it! (can you believe I've never been?!) I know who I can go to for travel advice!  He's been to Switzerland.  I'm sure you'll have several more countries that you've visted by the time I go.  Any plans for France and/or Italy in the next couple of years? 

I would love to see your pictures...

Wishing you continued travel fun!



Sha said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my updates Cait. Miss you guys! Will be on later tonight for me (evening for you) unless we are out at a pub later than planned. Love this country! People are wonderful!
> 
> The Wedgewood visit was neat! I could have thrown a bowl of something.. but decided to paint a mug. That will arrive in about 3 weeks. Made that my keepsake. The Peak District is so nice... its about 50 degrees.. some rain.. but no worries. We passed the Roaches and there were some people climbing. I have been shooting in JPeg vs my usual Raw... and I see where I like Raw better... hopefully my photos will be okay. We are staying at a Spa for another night... I will update again later. Time for breakfast!!!
> 
> And yes... I do need time shopping!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Thanks for the update !!  I am glad everything is going so well for you.  Sounds like you are having a blast !!!  Too bad you can't make a quick trip over to France for a Mouse-fix !! lol  We'll chat soon !!!!!



I would love to run over for a mouse fix! But I think I will be okay  want to go there too. Maybe that is what I should plan for next year!



katydidbug1 said:


> I am sure there are differences in shooting JPEG vs RAW....you know I only Shoot JPEG with my Pentax, and get great shots...But when you shoot in RAW you have awesome shots....but the disadvantage is how long it takes to process them...(*cough*germany*)
> 
> Glad you are having a great time....I love the updates....sadly was not up at 2 am today to say Good Morning to you!  Ya know, I like Burberry too...LOL



OMG! dont remind about Germany pics! LMAO I have been scolding myself about those the last couple days!!

I didnt expect you up the other day when I talked to you! That was a surprise! And yes... I plan to bring home some Burberry!!! 



CoMickey said:


> Hi Sha!  Wanted to let you know that I love reading your travel updates!  I am glad that you are having such an awesome time!  I told Mr. CA that for my next milestone BD in 2 years I want to go to Europe and he is all over it! (can you believe I've never been?!) I know who I can go to for travel advice!  He's been to Switzerland.  I'm sure you'll have several more countries that you've visted by the time I go.  Any plans for France and/or Italy in the next couple of years?
> 
> I would love to see your pictures...
> 
> Wishing you continued travel fun!



Vicki I am surprised you havent been... but why wait for a milestone BD??? I was talking to a friend who brought up both France and Italy to me... not sure the plan yet. 

Thanks for the comments about my posts.


----------



## Sha

Good evening!!! Just after 9:30pm here... and it has been an outstanding day! Went to a couple homes that I had ancestors live at. One has been made into a bed and breakfast. Would be nice to stay there in a couple of years. Also had stops at Haddon Hall and Chatsworth. We didnt go into Chatsworth, so that is another place I want to come back to see. The gardens behind it looked stunning! Haddon Hall has been used for filming movies like Jane Erye, the Princess Bride, etc. In one of the rooms, before heading out to the garden, they were playing the Princess Bride. They had chairs set up like a little theatre. 

We were over in Bakewell, and there is a story here of some pudding. It ties back to my family also. The family name for my mom is Graves... centuries ago the name changed as they tended to do back then, by adding or dropping a letter. Mrs Graves (which is actually a typo in the history) should read Mrs. Greaves. The server we had was thrilled to have us there, being most people who have come are somehow traced to Mrs. Wilson. (credit to the cook of Mrs. Graves/Greaves LOL)

It really has been lovely here! The people have been so kind and I only hope to get back here again. Tomorrow we move to the Lake District. 

Oh... and again.. for kicks... my horoscope for today (im detecting a theme here):  Think about it: Exactly how long has it been that you've been thinking, wishing, hoping and actually dreaming about taking off for parts unknown? (Unknown to only you and possibly one lucky companion, that is.) If you can't remember not feeling that way, it's definitely time to stop dreaming and start making plans. Get together with your sweetheart and firm up some dates. Do your homework on flights, hotels and travel plans in the meantime.​


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi everybody!  I'm Linda.  I'm having fun checking out Disboards and you guys seem like a particularly fun group!!

I'm from MA!  I'll be at the World in July for the 4th - CANNOT wait!!  I'm going with my bro and his family.  

Great to meet you all - looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!!

Linda


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Oh... and again.. for kicks... my horoscope for today (im detecting a theme here):  Think about it: Exactly how long has it been that you've been thinking, wishing, hoping and actually dreaming about taking off for parts unknown? (Unknown to only you and possibly one lucky companion, that is.) If you can't remember not feeling that way, it's definitely time to stop dreaming and start making plans. Get together with your sweetheart and firm up some dates. Do your homework on flights, hotels and travel plans in the meantime.​



I'm DEFINITELY detecting a theme...woo hoo


----------



## Sha

Hi Linda! Welcome to the boards... there are several others that you might want to scroll through.... just look through the listing for ones like Rollcall, photos... and so on... maybe someone can post all the links.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good evening!!! Just after 9:30pm here... and it has been an outstanding day! Went to a couple homes that I had ancestors live at. One has been made into a bed and breakfast. Would be nice to stay there in a couple of years. Also had stops at Haddon Hall and Chatsworth. We didnt go into Chatsworth, so that is another place I want to come back to see. The gardens behind it looked stunning! Haddon Hall has been used for filming movies like Jane Erye, the Princess Bride, etc. In one of the rooms, before heading out to the garden, they were playing the Princess Bride. They had chairs set up like a little theatre.
> 
> We were over in Bakewell, and there is a story here of some pudding. It ties back to my family also. The family name for my mom is Graves... centuries ago the name changed as they tended to do back then, by adding or dropping a letter. Mrs Graves (which is actually a typo in the history) should read Mrs. Greaves. The server we had was thrilled to have us there, being most people who have come are somehow traced to Mrs. Wilson. (credit to the cook of Mrs. Graves/Greaves LOL)
> 
> It really has been lovely here! The people have been so kind and I only hope to get back here again. Tomorrow we move to the Lake District.
> 
> Oh... and again.. for kicks... my horoscope for today (im detecting a theme here):  Think about it: Exactly how long has it been that you've been thinking, wishing, hoping and actually dreaming about taking off for parts unknown? (Unknown to only you and possibly one lucky companion, that is.) If you can't remember not feeling that way, it's definitely time to stop dreaming and start making plans. Get together with your sweetheart and firm up some dates. Do your homework on flights, hotels and travel plans in the meantime.​



Despite talking to you every day, I love reading your updates, this really makes me want to go back.  See England as an adult and not a bored teenageer.  Gosh its been 20 years, or will be next month, My Mom celebrated her 39 birthday by having Tea at Harrods.  She loved it.



Auntie L. said:


> Hi everybody!  I'm Linda.  I'm having fun checking out Disboards and you guys seem like a particularly fun group!!
> 
> I'm from MA!  I'll be at the World in July for the 4th - CANNOT wait!!  I'm going with my bro and his family.
> 
> Great to meet you all - looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!!
> 
> Linda



Welcome Linda~you have indeed found a fun group.  There is alot to catch up on....so just jump on in


----------



## ttester9612

Sha...love your updates and I'm glad you're having FUN!!!




Auntie L. said:


> Hi everybody!  I'm Linda.  I'm having fun checking out Disboards and you guys seem like a particularly fun group!!
> 
> I'm from MA!  I'll be at the World in July for the 4th - CANNOT wait!!  I'm going with my bro and his family.
> 
> Great to meet you all - looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!!
> 
> Linda



Linda...
   To the wonderful world of "Singles for the LOVE of Disney"  Come join the fun and share you love for the Mouse and everything else Disney.


----------



## Auntie L.

Thanks for the welcomes, guys!!  And Sha, you're trip sounds great!!

Linda


----------



## ahoff

Hello, Auntie L!  I have also seen all the originals at the World's Fair.  I still go on the Carousel!


----------



## dismem98

Me too.

So does that make  us dirt old??

E gads!!!!!

Never...I refuse.



Patty


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Patty- I have hung out with both you and Augie...old is not a word in your vocabulary, you both had more energy than I could ever stir up!!


----------



## ttester9612

Patti...we're not "old as dirt"  we're "as young dirt"     And we don't look a day over 30.


----------



## dismem98

That's right Teresa!!

Thanks Roseanne and I don't feel old. Hanging around young people does help.  

Gonna stay 30 forever.  That's my plan and I'm stickin to it!!

Patty


----------



## Sha

Greetings everyone! Leaving the Lake district in the morning and I dont want too. It is absolutely beautiful here.. even when it rains. After leaving the peak district we came up here and later took a lake cruise. I stayed up on the upper deck even when it started raining and the wind picked up. Between the hotel and the boat dock, I counted 40 swans and 6 babies. Today was started with a trip to Dove Cottage and home of Wordsworth. Very nice there! 

Then off of the tour schedule seeing places I wouldnt have had the pleasure of... I can never say enough of how wonderful and different England is. You have such a wide variety of places to go and see. Saw a druid stone circle, sheep in the road, roman fort ruins, walked on a bog (of sorts), saw Scotland, saw the most beautiful view in England, had some delicious tea, and the most wonderful meal of Lamb. It was incredible!

Here is another funny bit with my horoscope I just read a bit ago for today. Another travel theme here: 
Remember the Wizard of Oz, when Dorothy is trying to decide whether to go home or stay in Oz with her new friends? You're due for that type of experience -- the urge to take yourself somewhere you've never been. If you have a spontaneous travel companion handy who's urging you on, that urge may be especially irresistible. Oh, well. Put your nose to the grindstone and spend the evening immersed in a pile of brochures and maps -- for a future time.​
Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Greetings everyone! Leaving the Lake district in the morning and I dont want too. It is absolutely beautiful here.. even when it rains. After leaving the peak district we came up here and later took a lake cruise. I stayed up on the upper deck even when it started raining and the wind picked up. Between the hotel and the boat dock, I counted 40 swans and 6 babies. Today was started with a trip to Dove Cottage and home of Wordsworth. Very nice there!
> 
> Then off of the tour schedule seeing places I wouldnt have had the pleasure of... I can never say enough of how wonderful and different England is. You have such a wide variety of places to go and see. Saw a druid stone circle, sheep in the road, roman fort ruins, walked on a bog (of sorts), saw Scotland, saw the most beautiful view in England, had some delicious tea, and the most wonderful meal of Lamb. It was incredible!
> 
> Here is another funny bit with my horoscope I just read a bit ago for today. Another travel theme here:
> Remember the Wizard of Oz, when Dorothy is trying to decide whether to go home or stay in Oz with her new friends? You're due for that type of experience -- the urge to take yourself somewhere you've never been. If you have a spontaneous travel companion handy who's urging you on, that urge may be especially irresistible. Oh, well. Put your nose to the grindstone and spend the evening immersed in a pile of brochures and maps -- for a future time.​
> Hope you all have a great evening!



Yet another AWESOME update....Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Auntie L.

ahoff said:


> Hello, Auntie L!  I have also seen all the originals at the World's Fair.  I still go on the Carousel!





dismem98 said:


> Me too.
> 
> So does that make  us dirt old??
> 
> E gads!!!!!
> 
> Never...I refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



OLD!! NEVER!! - Deny, deny, deny!!!!  

(And, I drag anyone I can to Small World!!   )

Have a great weekend, guys!  Linda


----------



## ahoff

How does it go, "you don't stop playing because you're old, you get old because you stop playing".  

Carousel, yes, Small World, well, ......


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Yet another AWESOME update....Sounds like you had a great day!



It really didnt do it justice to describe the views I saw yesterday. Hopefully the photos will do it some. I asked this morning if I could just stay here. I am sure I can get my license to transfer. LOL

Its just so peaceful and relaxing looking out on this Lake. I can see why its so popular. I have been sitting here at the windows in the large sitting area, watching the swans and geese on the water... 

I will be coming back here one day... 

I like your new photo siggy Cait!!!

Have a great day everyone!!! Have to get ready to check out and go up to the post office before we leave.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> It really didnt do it justice to describe the views I saw yesterday. Hopefully the photos will do it some. I asked this morning if I could just stay here. I am sure I can get my license to transfer. LOL
> 
> Its just so peaceful and relaxing looking out on this Lake. I can see why its so popular. I have been sitting here at the windows in the large sitting area, watching the swans and geese on the water...
> 
> I will be coming back here one day...
> 
> I like your new photo siggy Cait!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!! Have to get ready to check out and go up to the post office before we leave.



Are there any more updates???

I love my new photo siggy, it was easy to make


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Are there any more updates???
> 
> I love my new photo siggy, it was easy to make



Here is an update: IM TIRED!!! LOL

We went to York today and we go back tomorrow for York Minister and Castel Howard. We stopped at Bolton Abbey today and then into York. Walked along the Shambles which was neat. I wanted to go up on the wall and walk around but even though Mom is doing well, but the walking is getting to her.

I really enjoyed the Lake and Peak districts so much, so this was a little anti-climatic for me. Don't get me wrong... still very much in love with England. So much more than I was with Germany. I can see why a friend of mine wants to move here one day too (not to an area I have been to though). We still go a little further south before going back to London Monday evening.


----------



## Sha

Today was another adventure. Back to York where we spent time at York Minster. Very neat Cathedral with lots of history... neat details in things like the pipes of the pipe organ... seeing the levels of the street from the Romans, the Normans, and the Middle Ages. There was also the climb to the Tower.. 275 steps up a steep and narrow spiral staircase... Wore me out!!!! View was worth it!

Then we went off to Castle Howard... beautiful place! And was used with Brideshead Revisited. I guess I need to see these movies and all... 

Tomorrow we move to the next to last stay in England... Going to Cambridge. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Jenroc

Night Sha - thanks for the update !! Hope the rest of your trip is as spectaular as the beginning of it !!


----------



## black562

Sharon has the best adventures of anyone I know!!!

¡¡¡puod ǝɥʇ ɟo ǝpıs ɹǝɥʇo ǝɥʇ uo s,ǝɥs uǝɥʍ uǝʌǝ


----------



## Jenroc

black562 said:


> ¡¡¡puod ǝɥʇ ɟo ǝpıs ɹǝɥʇo ǝɥʇ uo s,ǝɥs uǝɥʍ uǝʌǝ



  How did you do that ??  
You are full of surprises !!   lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Here is an update: IM TIRED!!! LOL
> 
> We went to York today and we go back tomorrow for York Minister and Castel Howard. We stopped at Bolton Abbey today and then into York. Walked along the Shambles which was neat. I wanted to go up on the wall and walk around but even though Mom is doing well, but the walking is getting to her.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Lake and Peak districts so much, so this was a little anti-climatic for me. Don't get me wrong... still very much in love with England. So much more than I was with Germany. I can see why a friend of mine wants to move here one day too (not to an area I have been to though). We still go a little further south before going back to London Monday evening.



So have you decided where you are going next year?  I know I know you haven't gotten home yet from this trip.  Loving the updates.  Hope you had a good time in Cambridge


----------



## Auntie L.

Jenroc said:


> How did you do that ??
> You are full of surprises !!   lol




I was pretty impressed with the upside down letters, too!!  I have trouble just putting a sentence together!!


----------



## Jenroc

All this talk of travelling got more poor old brain to kick it into high gear and start planning the "ultimate Christmas holiday trip" for myself and my kids !!  In Disney ( and a couple surrounding attractions ), of course !!!!  Seventeen nights, 12 of which will be on Disney property, 2 days off site, and a 3 night cruise !!!!!!!  Talk about _MY_ ultimate vacation - I can't think of anything better.  And if the kids don't like it, they can stay home (yeah, right !)


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> All this talk of travelling got more poor old brain to kick it into high gear and start planning the "ultimate Christmas holiday trip" for myself and my kids !!  In Disney ( and a couple surrounding attractions ), of course !!!!  Seventeen nights, 12 of which will be on Disney property, 2 days off site, and a 3 night cruise !!!!!!!  Talk about _MY_ ultimate vacation - I can't think of anything better.  And if the kids don't like it, they can stay home (yeah, right !)



That sounds awesome....I know you will love every minute of it.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> So have you decided where you are going next year?  I know I know you haven't gotten home yet from this trip.  Loving the updates.  Hope you had a good time in Cambridge



(ǝɹoɯ ɹo) sıɹɐd puɐןʎǝusıp oʇ dıɹʇ ɐ uı ʍoɹɥʇ ǝqʎɐɯ puɐ ˙˙˙˙ǝǝs ʇupıp puɐ pıp ı ʇɐɥʍ ɟo ǝɹoɯ ǝɯos ǝǝs puɐ puɐןƃuǝ oʇ ʞɔɐq ǝɯoɔ oʇ ǝʌoן pןnoʍ ı

LMAO

translation: I would love to come back to England and see some more of what I did and didnt see.... and maybe throw in a trip to Disneyland Paris (or more). I have thought about it... those horoscopes also got me thinking! 

I got to go to Cambridge tonight for dinner and it was nice. We will go there as I said tomorrow. Was in Boston this afternoon... there was even the New England Hotel there 

Today was nice and leisurely... looking forward to tomorrow. Will talk to you all later!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> All this talk of travelling got more poor old brain to kick it into high gear and start planning the "ultimate Christmas holiday trip" for myself and my kids !!  In Disney ( and a couple surrounding attractions ), of course !!!!  Seventeen nights, 12 of which will be on Disney property, 2 days off site, and a 3 night cruise !!!!!!!  Talk about _MY_ ultimate vacation - I can't think of anything better.  And if the kids don't like it, they can stay home (yeah, right !)





ttester9612 said:


> That sounds awesome....I know you will love every minute of it.



Yes it does! And so does Teresa's trip!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> (ǝɹoɯ ɹo) sıɹɐd puɐןʎǝusıp oʇ dıɹʇ ɐ uı ʍoɹɥʇ ǝqʎɐɯ puɐ ˙˙˙˙ǝǝs ʇupıp puɐ pıp ı ʇɐɥʍ ɟo ǝɹoɯ ǝɯos ǝǝs puɐ puɐןƃuǝ oʇ ʞɔɐq ǝɯoɔ oʇ ǝʌoן pןnoʍ ı
> 
> LMAO



 Now you AND Joe are messing with my head from 2 different countries ...*stop the insanity !!!! 
Safe trip home, sunshine !!!!!  hehehe

*


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Now you AND Joe are messing with my head from 2 different countries ...*stop the insanity !!!!
> Safe trip home, sunshine !!!!!  hehehe*



at least I offered a translation! LOL 

thanks!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> at least I offered a translation! LOL
> 
> thanks!



You are so kind !


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> You are so kind !



 Thanks! 

Have been looking at the tube lines to see what may be easier to get where I need to go to tonight and tomorrow. Hoping I can get what I need done. Am not sure if I can get one other thing done... will have to see!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sha- Glad to hear everything is going well. I love the horoscopes, too. I think I may adopt them as my own...

And Joe- you are always full of these...  You always keep us on our toes!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have been looking at the tube lines to see what may be easier to get where I need to go to tonight and tomorrow. Hoping I can get what I need done. Am not sure if I can get one other thing done... will have to see!



Safe trip home - weather looks great !!  Friends of mine are leaving the UK for Orlando today - what a coinky-dink !!  If you see a young girl (about 7 yrs old), dark curly hair like Shirley Temple, face like a cherub with her mom, dad and an older couple (her grandparents) and all with thick Scotish accents - it was probably Sophie and her family !!!   YEAH - I know !!!!  What would the chances be !!!  lol


----------



## Jenroc

PS Sha .....
Happy (almost) BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahorn

So after lurking on this thread I want to say hello, you guys seem like a great bunch and I would like to join.


----------



## PirateMel

Mahorn said:


> So after lurking on this thread I want to say hello, you guys seem like a great bunch and I would like to join.



Welcome 
Where in MA are you from?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Woo Hoo...more people from the East Coast!!! I feel another meet coming on....


----------



## Mahorn

South Central MA, close to the CT border. I would love to go to a get together. I just wish I had found you guys sooner.


----------



## Jenroc

Mahorn said:


> South Central MA, close to the CT border. I would love to go to a get together. I just wish I had found you guys sooner.



There is a pretty good bunch here !!  Chat tonight !


----------



## ahoff

I will be in Boston this weekend


----------



## ttester9612

Mahorn said:


> So after lurking on this thread I want to say hello, you guys seem like a great bunch and I would like to join.



  to the Wonderful World of Singles for the LOVE of Disney.



ahoff said:


> I will be in Boston this weekend



Boston...That's not where everyone is meeting this weekend.  You need to be in Baltimore....


----------



## Mahorn

ttester9612 said:


> to the Wonderful World of Singles for the LOVE of Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston...That's not where everyone is meeting this weekend.  You need to be in Baltimore....




Thanks for the welcome, I would love to be in chat I'll be a little later than 9 since I have to get the kids to bed first


----------



## Jenroc

OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!  
9pm EST
Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
Please, no drama.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Safe trip home - weather looks great !!  Friends of mine are leaving the UK for Orlando today - what a coinky-dink !!  If you see a young girl (about 7 yrs old), dark curly hair like Shirley Temple, face like a cherub with her mom, dad and an older couple (her grandparents) and all with thick Scotish accents - it was probably Sophie and her family !!!   YEAH - I know !!!!  What would the chances be !!!  lol



Not flying to Orlando... so wont see them most likely 



Jenroc said:


> PS Sha .....
> Happy (almost) BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks... not much longer for London time... extend birthday with travel time  LOL



Jenroc said:


> OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!
> 9pm EST
> Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
> http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
> Please, no drama.



guess I will miss it


----------



## Jenroc

Just a reminder .....
  OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!  
9pm EST
Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
Please, no drama.


----------



## Auntie L.

I really enjoyed chatting with a lot of you guys, tonight - sounds like a really fun group !!  Thanks.  Have a great night!!

Linda


----------



## PrincessKell

taking a break from my sewing. But I wanted to say it was great chatting with you guys tonight. Wish I would have come along sooner as well, but heck better late than never right?!?!  I mean come on. Is there ever a late when it come to Disney and fantastic people?!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Lovely day here in London and am sad to be leaving. Not as sad as I was a couple days ago. I really have enjoyed it here! Am already looking to come back... and have been checking a few things. 

We got into London and back to the hotel we started at around 6pm. Dinner was at 7pm and they worked with the small group of us that was leaving as soon as we could for the London Eye. Was rainy for a bit, but it was a beautiful site. London has a lot of construction going on right now... scrubbing up for the 2012 olympics I think. We drove past the Palace and the Queen was there (Union Jack was flying... but also know because she is going to Kings Lynn on Wed. where we were Sunday). The colors were also still flying down the drive from the Palace. Last Saturday was her birthday and they did the Trouping of the Colours. Would love to see all the pagantry sometime... just need more time in London. 

So many high points.... the London Eye was definitely one, climbing the Tower at York Minster, places like Stratford, Oxford, Cambridge*, the Peak district, the Lake district.... Haddon Hall, Blenheim Palace (even from a distance), Bolton Abbey, Chatsworth House, Castle Howard, the ruins at Warwick Castle, and many other places...

Graeme... the day out with you was top though! I really am glad I took you up on your invitation and saw the places we went too. And no meal has come close to that Lamb. Absolutely lovely!  Dora was a sweetie too! 

*Cambridge had a Disney store! Of course I got something there too! LOL Mom got me a Thumper for my birthday!!!!!! Another to add to the herd of them at home. Made me think of you all!


----------



## Jenroc

Auntie L. said:


> I really enjoyed chatting with a lot of you guys, tonight - sounds like a really fun group !!  Thanks.  Have a great night!!
> 
> Linda





PrincessKell said:


> taking a break from my sewing. But I wanted to say it was great chatting with you guys tonight. Wish I would have come along sooner as well, but heck better late than never right?!?!  I mean come on. Is there ever a late when it come to Disney and fantastic people?!


Awesome chatting to everyone !!!  (OOPS  you too Jenn [Mahorn]!)Thanks Joe for allowing us to use the room !!!!        PS --  Next one is this Thursday night at 9 pm ! Come and join us !!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256 


Happy Birthday Sha !!!!!  Safe trip home !!!!!!!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Lovely day here in London and am sad to be leaving. Not as sad as I was a couple days ago. I really have enjoyed it here! Am already looking to come back... and have been checking a few things.
> 
> We got into London and back to the hotel we started at around 6pm. Dinner was at 7pm and they worked with the small group of us that was leaving as soon as we could for the London Eye. Was rainy for a bit, but it was a beautiful site. London has a lot of construction going on right now... scrubbing up for the 2012 olympics I think. We drove past the Palace and the Queen was there (Union Jack was flying... but also know because she is going to Kings Lynn on Wed. where we were Sunday). The colors were also still flying down the drive from the Palace. Last Saturday was her birthday and they did the Trouping of the Colours. Would love to see all the pagantry sometime... just need more time in London.
> 
> So many high points.... the London Eye was definitely one, climbing the Tower at York Minster, places like Stratford, Oxford, Cambridge*, the Peak district, the Lake district.... Haddon Hall, Blenheim Palace (even from a distance), Bolton Abbey, Chatsworth House, Castle Howard, the ruins at Warwick Castle, and many other places...
> 
> Graeme... the day out with you was top though! I really am glad I took you up on your invitation and saw the places we went too. And no meal has come close to that Lamb. Absolutely lovely!  Dora was a sweetie too!
> 
> *Cambridge had a Disney store! Of course I got something there too! LOL Mom got me a Thumper for my birthday!!!!!! Another to add to the herd of them at home. Made me think of you all!



I'm so glad you had a great trip, you deserved it.  I'm also glad you guys got to meet up as well.  Not only did you get to meet someone from the Dis, but a local that showed you things you may have not seen otherwise...sounds like you guys had a fabulous day.

May many more good trips come your way...have a Happy Birthday Sha and a safe flight home!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SHA!!!!!!

​


----------



## libertybell7

Happy Birthday Sharon!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy Birthday, Sha!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Happy, Happy Sha!!


----------



## black562

Just in time for Sharon's birthday, I would like to be the first to say congratulations on her second article in Celebrations Magazine.  This article is all about Jellyrolls, and I think it turned out quite nice.  

And what a wonderful birthday surprise as well!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> Just in time for Sharon's birthday, I would like to be the first to say congratulations on her second article in Celebrations Magazine.  This article is all about Jellyrolls, and I think it turned out quite nice.
> 
> And what a wonderful birthday surprise as well!!!!



WoooHoooo....you beat me to it this time Joe   I am sure she will be surprised and very happy!!!

Our very own Jellyrolls expert   I know I have spent many an enjoyable evening at JR with Sha, and of course our favorite waiter Luke.  The guys are a blast as well.


----------



## Jenroc

black562 said:


> Just in time for Sharon's birthday, I would like to be the first to say congratulations on her second article in Celebrations Magazine.  This article is all about Jellyrolls, and I think it turned out quite nice.
> 
> And what a wonderful birthday surprise as well!!!!


YEAH SHA - Congrats on this one too !!!!


----------



## black562

katydidbug1 said:


> WoooHoooo....you beat me to it this time Joe   I am sure she will be surprised and very happy!!!
> 
> Our very own Jellyrolls expert   I know I have spent many an enjoyable evening at JR with Sha, and of course our favorite waiter Luke.  The guys are a blast as well.



I read it and found it very informative....very nicely written.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hey everyone. Hows the evening treatin ya?


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Just in time for Sharon's birthday, I would like to be the first to say congratulations on her second article in Celebrations Magazine.  This article is all about Jellyrolls, and I think it turned out quite nice.
> 
> And what a wonderful birthday surprise as well!!!!



It's really awesome Sha! Congratulations! 

And happy birthday too


----------



## Auntie L.

Jenroc said:


> Awesome chatting to everyone !!!  (OOPS  you too Jenn [Mahorn]!)Thanks Joe for allowing us to use the room !!!!        PS --  Next one is this Thursday night at 9 am ! Come and join us !!
> http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Sha !!!!!  Safe trip home !!!!!!!



Sounds great - unfortunately I won't be able to do that one (family commitment - sheesh!!) but I'll definitely try to make the next.  Thanks!!

And Sha, I join everyone in wishing you Happy B'day!!  

Linda


----------



## Sha

Thank you so much for the Birthday wishes!! I had a lovely time in England and as I said before, I want to go back. I really didnt want to leave. 

After breakfast, spent some time in the room getting bags packed and then readjusted for the weight. I had one little carry on bag left empty for Harrods plus my carryon. Our 2 big bags were under the 23kg (50 lb) limit (but not by much LOL). Checked out, having gotten the boarding passes printed, stored the luggage in holding and off we went to Harrods. Lots of road work going on but we really were close to it. I would like to stay there again, and walk around to the places we were near (Harrods, Hyde Park etc). 

Spent just about an hour in Harrods... as I was on a mission.. but loved it. First purchase was my Burberry   We got my great niece a doll and some clothes, though I was looking for more of a collectable one and was disappointed that they didnt have anything that nice. A couple other gifts for family and then a Birthday cupcake (mom had Creme Burlee). Saw the Diana Memorial and the alledged ring she was going to get. 

Sadly had to come home... the flight was nice, but horrible seat set up (LOL) but the attendants sang Happy Birthday to me and gave us champagne. Another pointed out that I still had just under 6 hours left to my birthday when we left. 

At customs we were greeted with music from Illuminations!

Stayed awake until after 10pm to get readjusted with the time. Am wondering being as close to DC as I am today about a drive over there to the Virginia side of the river to see some of the sights across it. Decisions decisions!

I didnt know that the article would be out on my birthday... that was an unexpected touch. Thanks for all the compliments... but seriously, PLEASE!!! I am not an expert on ANYTHING! I was trying to figure out what that picture was you sent to my cell Joe. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!! 
Cheers!


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Belated Birthday Sha!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Opps...I missed the Jellyrolls article announcement...CONGRATS again SHA...Gosh I will have to get her autograph...such a celebrity..

Yup the Jellyrolls visit with the gang in May 2008 was a blast!!! One I will never forget!!!


----------



## ahoff

Happy Birthday, Sha!  And congratulations on your second printed article.  Do I sense a career change coming?

And welcome back to the US!  Sounds like you had a great time over there, and the small piece of Epcot does not make up for it.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I didnt know that the article would be out on my birthday... that was an unexpected touch. Thanks for all the compliments... but seriously, PLEASE!!! I am not an expert on ANYTHING! I was trying to figure out what that picture was you sent to my cell Joe.



Guess I should've said something when I sent the pictures, but figured you'd recognize them.  

And it wasn't me...I didn't say "expert" this time, it wasn't me!!!!!   

Nobody is really an expert, but definitely "knowledgeable"...after all, you did write some very insightful articles.  But what a nice bonus to have that come out on your birthday!!!


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Happy Birthday, Sha!  And congratulations on your second printed article.  Do I sense a career change coming?
> 
> And welcome back to the US!  Sounds like you had a great time over there, and the small piece of Epcot does not make up for it.



No career change for me... I like what I do and on FB a friend sent me something that shows it fits me well.  Thanks for the birthday greeting and about the article. I have always liked writing. 

No... coming back to the Illuminations music doesnt make up for it, but it was a lovely greeting. I did have a great time.

Suitcases are empty for now... one DVC bag is repacked with gifts for family and some friends. I have laundry going now and then will be repacked to head home on Monday (with exception of what I am going to need for the rest of my time in VA). Its been raining today and I cant really see the mountains, but its 65 and I feel like I am in England.

My mom gave me my birthday card today, as it got stuck in her checked bag by mistake. She said she wants to take another trip!!! Woo Hoooo!! Got the green light to start planning again! (okay... planning involving her that is). I would like to have my other sister go too. I wonder if her passport is still good???


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Suitcases are empty...such a sad thought isn't it??
I am glad you made it home safely and you and your mom have such great memories!!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Suitcases are empty...such a sad thought isn't it??
> I am glad you made it home safely and you and your mom have such great memories!!!



Yes it is.. very sad  I guess this is how some of you feel leaving Disney... being I am that close I dont get that sad.


----------



## Johnfish

Happy Birthday Sha!!


----------



## Jenroc

Morning all !!!
Just a reminder of the chat tonight at 9pm.  Just go to the link and meet up with some old friends and make some new ones !!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## sand2270

I have a new ticker YAY!


----------



## tawasdave

sand2270 said:


> I have a new ticker YAY!




Wow..a heart transplant...CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> Wow..a heart transplant...CONGRATS!!!!



LMAO!

BTW happy belated birthday wishes Sha!


----------



## Sha

Thanks Amy and Johnfish

Am really enjoying the end of my trip here in Virginia. Heading back up the road in a bit to a family function at the homeplace... and have been trying to decide what trip option to start planning for. I really do want to go back to England, and maybe my sister's divorce would be done and she could go too... but not sure if I want to stay in GB and go up to Scotland... or go down to France. I was also looking at the AbD but I dont want to be in groups of 50. That is too much if mom goes... which is the plan. And France would mean Disneyland Paris  

Any ideas??? 

Found a cute little international store grocer today and got some devonshire cream. Hoping it will be as good as it was in England and at GF tea. Got a recipe from a cousin for scones. And also need some mint... lamb, and malt vinegar LOL


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thanks Amy and Johnfish
> 
> Am really enjoying the end of my trip here in Virginia. Heading back up the road in a bit to a family function at the homeplace... and have been trying to decide what trip option to start planning for. I really do want to go back to England, and maybe my sister's divorce would be done and she could go too... but not sure if I want to stay in GB and go up to Scotland... or go down to France. I was also looking at the AbD but I dont want to be in groups of 50. That is too much if mom goes... which is the plan. And France would mean Disneyland Paris
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> Found a cute little international store grocer today and got some devonshire cream. Hoping it will be as good as it was in England and at GF tea. Got a recipe from a cousin for scones. And also need some mint... lamb, and malt vinegar LOL



I'm all for France or Switzerland....who could go wrong with a little Euro-Disney or Swiss chocolate?


----------



## black562

I've been to see my brother each of the past two Saturdays now.  To bring you up to speed, he went into the hospital two weeks ago for a procedure and has never been released.  He has the most aggressive cancer anyone has ever seen and it has now consumed his body.  As of today, he is out of his mind and rambling about anything and everything from telling you to hand him a wrench so he can finish this car, to asking you to give him the key to the door.  He's also down to around 120 pounds and they've found cancer in his prostate, liver, bladder, kidneys, bones, spine, lungs, blood and bone marrow.  

At this point, what was months is now days, and here''s the part that's freaking me out worse than anything.  He could easily pass away on Tuesday, which is the Ten-year anniversary of Dad's death.  I dont' think I have to tell any of you how strange that would be.  Additionally, my Grandmother passed in 1989, Dad in 1999 and now my Brother in 2009.  I'm not normally a superstitious person but I feel like hiding in a cave come 2019, especially June 23rd if something happens again on that day.  

The person I feel most sorry for is his son, whom I haven't seen since he was 3 years old or so.  He is now 10 and has had bone problems in his hips, hip replacement surgery and now losing his Dad who he worships....not to mention never getting to know his Grandfather (my Dad), who he was named after.  He never did anything wrong and has been dealt a lousy hand in life, and its only getting worse.

Though I haven't spoken in many years, last week's visit to the hospital found him still coherant.  We didn't say many words but exchanged many looks...I'm certain he knew how I felt and I could see lots of guilt in his eyes.  Today he knew who I was, but that's about it.  I feel sorry that I was never given a chance to have a relationship over these past years...and sorry that he pulled away from everyone when Dad passed.  He never got over Dad's death and retreated from everyone that could've helped him the most.  

Its only a matter of days now and I'm not sure how I'll react when I get the call. Maybe if it does happen Tuesday, it will be Dad's way of letting us all know he's with him now.


----------



## Sha

Joe

Many thoughts and prayers for your brother, his family, your mom and yourself. I can only imagine how hard it is with Tuesday coming up. I think the way you stated about it being dad's way of saying they are together is a nice way to look at it. The hiding away in a cave... not so much. That is like me telling my mom she can't leave the house on Halloween because she was in a car accident that day and x amount of years later, she was Dx with Cancer. 

Your friends will help you through this too.


----------



## Mahorn

Joe even thought we just met in chat I am so sorry and sending my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. I hope you are able to find a silver lining somewhere

Jenn


----------



## libertybell7

Hang in there Joe...


----------



## Jenroc

Oh Joe .....
I am so sorry to hear about this !!!!  I am at a loss of words.  You know that no matter what happens or when, you have a ton of friends you can lean on at any time of the day or night !!
My prayers are going out to you and all of your family, especially your nephew.  He is going to need his uncle, and I am sure you will find comfort being with him.


----------



## black562

Thanks guys...its just a one day at a time kinda thing.


----------



## can84

black562 said:


> Thanks guys...its just a one day at a time kinda thing.


----------



## Sha

Sadly I leave the mountains at home to head back to Florida. It has been wonderful here too with slight humidity (per people who live here... I never noticed it). I am dreading what we will find in FL. And then there is all the mail to go through...... but there is more birthday then  and Celebratioins to read. Guess I had better get in the shower so I can load the car up.

Talk to you all later!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Joe-
I am sorry sorry to hear about the rapid progression of your brother's illness. You and your family are in my prayers. 
I am glad that you are having the chance to reconnect with him, even though it may only seem like a glance here and there or a touch of his hand, but these actions speak much louder than words!
Just know that you have many people here that love you and are here for you to lean on.
RoseAnne


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Sadly I leave the mountains at home to head back to Florida. It has been wonderful here too with slight humidity (per people who live here... I never noticed it). I am dreading what we will find in FL. And then there is all the mail to go through...... but there is more birthday then  and Celebratioins to read. Guess I had better get in the shower so I can load the car up.
> 
> Talk to you all later!



Have a safe trip home Sha...


----------



## black562

Thanks for your comments guys...they mean alot.

RoseAnne, I hope your little one is doing better.

Have a safe trip home Sharon.


----------



## PrincessKell

Joe, Im so sorry to read about your brother and his son. Its so awful when life takes turns like this.  You and your family are in my thoughts.  I have been through this, and there are little words to make you feel better. Specially when you have regrets on the past relationships you didn't have. The only thing is that you are there now. and you can take the time to get to know your nephew. 

If you ever need anything please feel free to PM me. Im always around day or night.


----------



## MyMuse

black562 said:


> At this point, what was months is now days, and here''s the part that's freaking me out worse than anything.  He could easily pass away on Tuesday, which is the Ten-year anniversary of Dad's death.  I dont' think I have to tell any of you how strange that would be.  Additionally, my Grandmother passed in 1989, Dad in 1999 and now my Brother in 2009.  I'm not normally a superstitious person but I feel like hiding in a cave come 2019, especially June 23rd if something happens again on that day.



I'm sorry to hear this... 

I know what it feels like; my mom was given 3 years to live if a transplant did not come through in time. She passed away 8 days later.


----------



## Sha

Am home... the car is unpacked... work clothes are ready for tomorrow... and I think that is all that matters at the house right now. Just missing the cat.........


----------



## Auntie L.

Joe, we haven't met, but you and your brother are in my prayers.

Sha, we haven't really met either, but I've enjoyed reading about your travels!!

Have a good night, everyone,
Linda


----------



## Sha

Thanks Linda!

Am up early, which I am not surprised about. Am back to work today... that should be interesting. LOL Despite still wanting to be in England... or even back in Virginia, it was nice to be in my bed. Slept well until I heard the thunder but then back to sleep fairly easy with the rain. Welcome to FL! 

Joe, lots of prayers... I know today is a rough one. Will talk to you later I am sure.


----------



## Jenroc

Hi Sharon !  Glad you made it home and everything was fine.
Joe - Our prayers are with you and your whole family today.


----------



## black562

Thanks again guys.  For those who don't know, today is the tenth anniversary of my Dad's helicopter crash.  It happened around 7pm and he never recovered.  The doctors called it just after midnight, which technically has his passing on the 24th, but today is really the "bad day".

Wow, so much has happened in ten years.


----------



## Mahorn

Joe I just wanted you to know you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers today.

Sha it was nice talking to you last night in chat. 

I'm glad I found such a great group


----------



## Sha

Was nice chatting with you too!

have to update my tickers... remove some that I wasnt planning to, but really not a problem. After all, I just got back from England


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Joe- I am thinking of you today. 
On the tenth anniversary of my dad's passing a few years ago, I wrote a long memorial in the local paper. I didn't tell anyone, but I wrote about all the things he had "missed" in the ten years.
It really made me feel good to write it and know that he really didn't "miss" anything...he was and will be here all along!


----------



## katydidbug1

Joe, just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you today.  I know what its like, as do several others.  Also keeping your brother in my prayers as well.


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Joe- I am thinking of you today.
> On the tenth anniversary of my dad's passing a few years ago, I wrote a long memorial in the local paper. I didn't tell anyone, but I wrote about all the things he had "missed" in the ten years.
> It really made me feel good to write it *and know that he really didn't "miss" anything...he was and will be here all along*!



That is true... for few moments when I had passed my classes last year, I was on the phone with Gregg and I told him the first person I called last time I did that was my dad to tell him I had passed. I said, "I cant do it this time, but he knows" (or something like that)

we carry them with us...


----------



## ttester9612

Joe...You and your family are in my prayers.  I'll be going through that in a few months myself.  It will be ten years on August 23 that my DH pass away.  Not looking forward to it. 

On another note...I'm leaving this evening for Portland, OR, then to Vancouver, BC and then on to an Alaska cruise.    I will not have my laptop so you won't be hearing from me until I return on 10 July.  I wish everyone a very enjoyable and safe 4th of July.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Joe...You and your family are in my prayers.  I'll be going through that in a few months myself.  It will be ten years on August 23 that my DH pass away.  Not looking forward to it.
> 
> On another note...I'm leaving this evening for Portland, OR, then to Vancouver, BC and then on to an Alaska cruise.    I will not have my laptop so you won't be hearing from me until I return on 10 July.  I wish everyone a very enjoyable and safe 4th of July.



Hope you have a wonderful time on the cruise. Be safe also!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Teresa- Sounds like you have an exciting adventure ahead of you! Travel safely and have a great time!


----------



## Auntie L.

Have a safe, fun  trip, Teresa!!

Linda


----------



## disneyfanx3

Teresa - Have a great trip!!


----------



## black562

Just to bring everyone up to date.  My brother has had some good days and bad days.  He was responding to some chemo treatments they gave him, then turned for the worse due to some circumstances I can't reveal at the moment.  He has days where he's totally alert and others when he's out of his mind.

On a separate note, I just wanted to give another shout to Sharon...I read the article again and thought it was just great.  Maybe this should be a regular thing?  

Wonder what surprises await for future issues?


----------



## Jenroc

Hey Sha !!!!!!


black562 said:


> Wonder what surprises await for future issues?



Ummmmm ..... I wonder ........


----------



## black562

Jenroc said:


> Ummmmm ..... I wonder ........



Not sure if you know or not, but either way, YOU keep quiet!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

lol


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Not sure if you know or not, but either way, YOU keep quiet!!!!



Thank you for the shout out... but please...  stop.


----------



## Sha

Happy Canada Day!!!!! to all our wonderful Canadian friends!


----------



## Jenroc

On behalf of all Canadians ..... Thanks you so much.  We are 142 yrs young today.


----------



## tawasdave

Ya appy Canuck Day AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All~

Happy Wednesday   Hope everyone is having a good week.  I know I am, planning 4 trips this year....can't wait!  But poor Bob doesn't get to go one of of these trips, poor baby needs to work, while I go play at Mickey!!

So Bob and I have some exciting news to share.  Our neice had a baby yesterday   Of course there will be mouse ears purchased for him, on my next trip.

Here he is: Braxton Lee born 6/30 weighing in at 6lbs 5oz


----------



## Jenroc

Congrats to your whole family !!  What a beautiful boy !!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Happy Wednesday   Hope everyone is having a good week.  I know I am, planning 4 trips this year....can't wait!  But poor Bob doesn't get to go one of of these trips, poor baby needs to work, while I go play at Mickey!!
> 
> So Bob and I have some exciting news to share.  Our neice had a baby yesterday   Of course there will be mouse ears purchased for him, on my next trip.
> 
> Here he is: Braxton Lee born 6/30 weighing in at 6lbs 5oz



Congrats about the new nephew.... 

 4 trips THIS year????


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Congrats about the new nephew....
> 
> 4 trips THIS year????



SA....you know what I meant...between now and next June....LOL


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> SA....you know what I meant...between now and next June....LOL



 im a brat not a SA


 was just making sure! I mean, that could mean more tea time with Cait!


----------



## Sha

Happy 4th of July! Hoping you all have a wonderful time with whatever plans you have


----------



## Sha

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIR-PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Hope you have a great day


----------



## katydidbug1

happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Everyone

Hope everyone is having a great week so far.  Bob and I put a spur of the moment trip to the Mouse together, we are taking my step-daughter.  Believe it or not we leave a week from saturday, and I booked it yesterday.... Got an AP rate at Pop, and managed to get ADRs   Got the packing list ready, of course moving some place HOT, I have to put off packing till a day or 2 before we leave....I think I am going to make myself break out in hives...lol


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week so far.  Bob and I put a spur of the moment trip to the Mouse together, we are taking my step-daughter.  Believe it or not we leave a week from saturday, and I booked it yesterday.... Got an AP rate at Pop, and managed to get ADRs   Got the packing list ready, of course moving some place HOT, I have to put off packing till a day or 2 before we leave....I think I am going to make myself break out in hives...lol




Less than two weeks to plan?  OMG...it it it, it just can't be done..no way..no how....


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Less than two weeks to plan?  OMG...it it it, it just can't be done..no way..no how....



Listen you.....this has totally thrown me off, I usually have 6 months to plan.....but I made it happen, and have all my charts and plans in place so


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

That's right people...Cait is going to be there when Tom and I are there with the kids!!!
We can't wait to meet up with her (and Bob)!!! I am sooo happy!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> That's right people...Cait is going to be there when Tom and I are there with the kids!!!
> We can't wait to meet up with her (and Bob)!!! I am sooo happy!



Ohhh RoseAnne...can we do a  dance?

         

Yup looks like we can....single digits!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh RoseAnne...can we do a  dance?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup looks like we can....single digits!!!!



Excellent!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week so far.  Bob and I put a spur of the moment trip to the Mouse together, we are taking my step-daughter.  Believe it or not we leave a week from saturday, and I booked it yesterday.... Got an AP rate at Pop, and managed to get ADRs   Got the packing list ready, of course moving some place HOT, I have to put off packing till a day or 2 before we leave....I think I am going to make myself break out in hives...lol





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> That's right people...Cait is going to be there when Tom and I are there with the kids!!!
> We can't wait to meet up with her (and Bob)!!! I am sooo happy!



dont forget you get to see me too Cait!!!!! LOL part of me is considering a run down overnight stay, but not sure. Maybe I will go to one of those places I havent stayed at... like an AS resort


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> dont forget you get to see me too Cait!!!!! LOL part of me is considering a run down overnight stay, but not sure. Maybe I will go to one of those places I havent stayed at... like an AS resort



how could I forget I am going to get to see you...silly girl!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> how could I forget I am going to get to see you...silly girl!!



Ah the perks.....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm feeling the LOVE too!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> how could I forget I am going to get to see you...silly girl!!



You cant!!!!!!! I wont let you!!! Plus I have something from England for you LOL


----------



## Sha

Carrie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Birthday Carrie!!!::


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All~

Bob and I have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on DVC soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my DisFriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> hi all~
> 
> bob and i have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on dvc soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my disfriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance



*wooo hooo!!!*


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Bob and I have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on DVC soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my DisFriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance



CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone I am back from my travels.  I do have to say that it was awesome to be in Vancouver, Canada on July 1st.  As our ship was sailing we were able to see the Canada Day fireworks.  They were AWESOME.  I thought of Steve and Tracy when I was watching them.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Bob and I have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on DVC soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my DisFriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance



Great News...now I know what you meant in your Facebook.  I pray everything will continue to be good for both of you.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Hello everyone I am back from my travels.  I do have to say that it was awesome to be in Vancouver, Canada on July 1st.  As our ship was sailing we were able to see the Canada Day fireworks.  They were AWESOME.  I thought of Steve and Tracy when I was watching them.



Very cool Teresa! Vancouver is a place I have always wanted to go and explore too. Dated someone from there.


----------



## connorsmom911

ttester9612 said:


> Hello everyone I am back from my travels.  I do have to say that it was awesome to be in Vancouver, Canada on July 1st.  As our ship was sailing we were able to see the Canada Day fireworks.  They were AWESOME.  I thought of Steve and Tracy when I was watching them.



Hehe!  Thanks for thinking of me!



katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Bob and I have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on DVC soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my DisFriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance



Congrats you guys!


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Bob and I have some good news to share....we put an offer in on a house lastnight and the offer was accepted today.   So between putting in the offer, having it accepted, a trip to the bank, home inspection, a trip to mickey, hopefully closing on DVC soon, we are keeping pretty busy.  Just wanted to share with my DisFriends....and oh yeah, get to see some of you real soon...here is my little dance



Congrats


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy Birthday, Carrie...Sorry it's late!!!

Congrats Cait and Bob!!! 
I think a celebration dinner is in order when we see you this week!!!!!
Woo Hoo!!! I can say "This Week!!!"


----------



## katydidbug1

Thanks everyone 

Lots going on this week, pretty much packed, just a load of laundry to do after we get back from the bank this afternoon....and then we are ready to go to Mickey....Heading out Friday night.....should arrive at the House of Mouse Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Carrie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day





tawasdave said:


> Happy Birthday Carrie!!!::





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Happy Birthday, Carrie...Sorry it's late!!!
> 
> Congrats Cait and Bob!!!
> I think a celebration dinner is in order when we see you this week!!!!!
> Woo Hoo!!! I can say "This Week!!!"



Thanks Everyone!!!!!! 

Gosh I feel like its been years since I logged into the Dis. 

Life has just been very busy. Hope everyone is doing well! 

Mel and Cait are doing a great job with getting me excited for our upcoming trip. Still alot of planning on my part left too do. I should probably get on that. Not sure what the countdown is right now but its getting smaller and smaller. 

Cait if I dont catch ya have an awesome trip. Also Tom and Roseanne! Oh and bob how could I forget you.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks Everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Gosh I feel like its been years since I logged into the Dis.
> 
> Life has just been very busy. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Mel and Cait are doing a great job with getting me excited for our upcoming trip. *Still alot of planning on my part left too do*. I should probably get on that. Not sure what the countdown is right now but its getting smaller and smaller.
> 
> Cait if I dont catch ya have an awesome trip. Also Tom and Roseanne! Oh and bob how could I forget you.



Did you say planning???...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Did you say planning???...LOL



Welll... mild planning.. I have 2 of the best planners going with me.. So i get to be the slacker. If only you could pack for me too.. Ahh that would be perfect


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Welll... mild planning.. I have 2 of the best planners going with me.. So i get to be the slacker. If only you could pack for me too.. Ahh that would be perfect



Well yes you do have two of the best planners going with you...Hey fly me to CT and I'll pack for ya...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Well yes you do have two of the best planners going with you...Hey fly me to CT and I'll pack for ya...lol



Ohhh tempting hehe. 

I told Mel the morning we get the heck out of dodge, I will just throw everything in the back of the Liber-Tay and go. This includes the child and boyfriend hehe.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh tempting hehe.
> 
> I told Mel the morning we get the heck out of dodge, I will just throw everything in the back of the Liber-Tay and go. This includes the child and boyfriend hehe.



LMAO...ya might want to to warn the Child and the Boyfriend....lol  Loves ya....can't wait for the trip to get here....I'll let the big cheese know you are coming to see him next month.  When I see him next week.


----------



## Sha

Added something else to the bag for you Cait. Something that had to wait until you get to the new house


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Added something else to the bag for you Cait. Something that had to wait until you get to the new house



ooohhh pressies...I like pressies


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh tempting hehe.
> 
> I told Mel the morning we get the heck out of dodge, I will just throw everything in the back of the Liber-Tay and go. This includes the child and boyfriend hehe.



37 Days - Woo Hoo!

I am so excited


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> 37 Days - Woo Hoo!
> 
> I am so excited



Thinks its more like 38 or 39 for me...Can't wait to be down there with ya'll   We are all going to have so much fun


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Wait a minute ladies...WHO is the planner of the group????
Do I need to send you Tom's planning sheets for next week??? (Cait, you've already seen them...)
OMG!!! He has everything planned to the 1/2 hour...
OK, I'll cut him some slack!!! It is very nice and has lots of ADR numbers on it!!! I LOVE that!!! Yummy meals!!!
And just like you Carrie, I get to show up and follow him around, no planning on my part...


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Wait a minute ladies...WHO is the planner of the group????
> Do I need to send you Tom's planning sheets for next week??? (Cait, you've already seen them...)
> OMG!!! He has everything planned to the 1/2 hour...
> OK, I'll cut him some slack!!! It is very nice and has lots of ADR numbers on it!!! I LOVE that!!! Yummy meals!!!
> And just like you Carrie, I get to show up and follow him around, no planning on my part...



My excel spreadsheet is color coded.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> My excel spreadsheet is color coded.



Mel's are color coded I've seen 'em 

My charts are smilar but in word and have pretty pictures on them. 

Yes I have seen Tom's chart...I got tired just looking at all the stuff he has planned.


----------



## ttester9612

You all do to much planning.    I just like to WING it...that's what I did during my 12 days in May.  No ADRs plan, except those that others included me on.  And I still had a BLAST....


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> You all do to much planning.    I just like to WING it...that's what I did during my 12 days in May.  No ADRs plan, except those that others included me on.  And I still had a BLAST....



No such thing as too much planning...I know some people don't like to plan or pack (ahem coughcarriecough).  But for me a trip without even a loose plan doesn't work.  I like to know ahead of time when the parks are open, when they close, what time fireworks and parades are (cause you know they change with the time of year), and that if want a sit down meal we have one in place.  Hey it works for, but not for everyone. 

TT I don't know how you did at 12 day trip winging it, I would be in full hives...lol


----------



## Sha

Sometimes I plan, sometimes I dont... but the planning I do, is because of Cait! She rubbed off on me. And Carrie isnt the only one who packs late... I do too! Though I have tried to pack early, I did great going to England. Had repacked when I got to Charlottesville though because I packed some things last minute that I might have needed in UK. Definitely over packed but was good.

I like to just go and not worry, but there are some places I do like to eat.

Teresa, just wait, you may have some other ADR to be included on in October  Be nice to know who else is going.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Wait a minute ladies...WHO is the planner of the group????
> Do I need to send you Tom's planning sheets for next week??? (Cait, you've already seen them...)
> OMG!!! He has everything planned to the 1/2 hour...
> OK, I'll cut him some slack!!! It is very nice and has lots of ADR numbers on it!!! I LOVE that!!! Yummy meals!!!
> And just like you Carrie, I get to show up and follow him around, no planning on my part...





katydidbug1 said:


> Yes I have seen Tom's chart...I got tired just looking at all the stuff he has planned.



 OK, ok... enough of this. My spreadsheets are sort of like the pirate code.. they're more like guidelines.

There's plenty of downtime in the "schedule", and I usually end up cancelling an ADR or two because as we all know things change. Still, I find it helps to have a general plan, especially since we've got the kids on this trip.

Cait, congrats to you and Bob on the house!! I hope all goes well with everything!!


----------



## buena vista

and "one banana, two banana, three banana, four!"


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> TT I don't know how you did at 12 day trip winging it, I would be in full hives...lol



Well I did have some ADRs planned in May (Tusker House and Crystal Palace), plus I had tours at Epcot and AK.



Sha said:


> .
> 
> I like to just go and not worry, but there are some places I do like to eat.
> 
> Teresa, just wait, you may have some other ADR to be included on in October  Be nice to know who else is going.



Just make sure you let know when those will be.  I plan to make ressies for Kona, Boma and maybe Tusker House.  I love those places.  I missed going to Kona Cafe back in May, I need a Tonga Toast fix.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Just make sure you let know when those will be.  I plan to make ressies for Kona, Boma and maybe Tusker House.  I love those places.  I missed going to Kona Cafe back in May, I need a Tonga Toast fix.




Will do! I know some what say if they are coming or not, but can help if I knew... no big deal though. Will plan with what I know.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> OK, ok... enough of this. My spreadsheets are sort of like the pirate code.. they're more like guidelines.
> 
> There's plenty of downtime in the "schedule", and I usually end up cancelling an ADR or two because as we all know things change. Still, I find it helps to have a general plan, especially since we've got the kids on this trip.
> 
> Cait, congrats to you and Bob on the house!! I hope all goes well with everything!!



Don't get me started on a spreadsheet.  My latest one has dropdowns where you can choose from the entire list of restaurants, another to pick the time and it even shows approximate costs for each restaurant.  Yeah, it took me a while but its kinda cool.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Don't get me started on a spreadsheet.  My latest one has dropdowns where you can choose from the entire list of restaurants, another to pick the time and it even shows approximate costs for each restaurant.  Yeah, it took me a while but its kinda cool.



Nice, 
I would like to see drop-downs


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Nice,
> I would like to see drop-downs




Now Mel....Family board...family board...


----------



## JDUCKY

PirateMel said:


> Nice,
> I would like to see drop-downs



Don't ya mean pop-ups?


----------



## Sha

Cait.... are you packed yet?????!!


----------



## black562

Cait, you need to check out my spreadsheet sometime.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yippee!!! I get to leave in a few hours to go to Tom's parents house for the night, then we leave tomorrow morning!!! 
Cait, make sure to call when you arrive!! Can't wait to see you and Bob again, if only for a little while!!


----------



## dismem98

Have a great trip!!
Two weeks from today and I'll be there!!

Patty


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks Patty!!!

PS- you need a ticker!!!


----------



## Sha

Cait and Bob, Roseanne and Tom... have a great time!! 

Patty you do need a ticker! but only if you want one


----------



## libertybell7

I hope everyone is having a great time...


----------



## MATTERHORN

dismem98 said:


> Have a great trip!!
> Two weeks from today and I'll be there!!
> 
> Patty



Can't wait either! 9 days for me now!!!! 

You, Darcy and I are gonna mean trouble!!! 


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Can't wait either! 9 days for me now!!!!
> 
> You, Darcy and I are gonna mean trouble!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



you guys are going to have a blast.

If I wasn't going to be house poor in a few weeks I would have joined you


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> you guys are going to have a blast.
> 
> If I wasn't going to be house poor in a few weeks I would have joined you



Aww, but next May will be great and you're gonna be having some serious fun in October!!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, but next May will be great and you're gonna be having some serious fun in October!!!
> 
> Andrea



oh I know!  I just have to limit my spur of the moment trips for a little while...but it's a good thing!


----------



## ttester9612

I know everyone that is in Disney now are having a BLAST.  Wish I was there,  but October is only 3 months away...


----------



## Donald4Life

I'm also heading to WDW in October!  I have to admit though, I've been pretty jealous hearing all the awesome trips that have gone on this summer!  Three months seems so far away- I've been watching all my WDW trip planning DVDs just to keep me going!  Hope everyone is having fun in the magic!!!


BJ~


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All~

Back from an action packed trip to Disney...we packed alot into 3 and half days.  I think we walked Beth's feet off, but we had a blast.  Beth was very excited to have her very own ride buddy, and was sad to see her leave.  But then we met up with Tom and RoseAnne and the kids, for a yummy dinner at T-Rex.  She declared that I had cool friends.  Poor Bob, got left out...did ya'll know you are MY friends...lol...Guess she doesn't think that Daddy has friends.  Anyway....she can't wait to go again next summer....even though and I quote, my feet hurt, my legs hurt and I am so tired I might sleep a week"....lol

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I'm a huge fan of Disney and can't help but squeel when I see a piece of Disney somewhere lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Back from an action packed trip to Disney...we packed alot into 3 and half days.  I think we walked Beth's feet off, but we had a blast.  Beth was very excited to have her very own ride buddy, and was sad to see her leave.  But then we met up with Tom and RoseAnne and the kids, for a yummy dinner at T-Rex.  She declared that I had cool friends.  Poor Bob, got left out...did ya'll know you are MY friends...lol...Guess she doesn't think that Daddy has friends.  Anyway....she can't wait to go again next summer....even though and I quote, my feet hurt, my legs hurt and I am so tired I might sleep a week"....lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.



Glad you all had a good time! 

Cant say its been a great week.. but seeing you and Bob (and Beth!) was definitely a highlight.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDadNY has created a new site. For those who remember DisMates, there is now DisDates! There is a place to chat there too that looks like the old chat we originally had. There are some bugs being worked out still etc, but it's nice.

http://www.disdates.com/index.php


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OK, I am starting to settle in enough to make a post...
WHEW!!! What a week. We are all very tired and need a week of sleep now. We took breaks in the pool and naps everyday, but still exhausted.
The trip was fun and Tom was a trooper. He was great with the kids and my 6 YO olny had 1-2 melt downs...
Dinner with Cait, Bob and Beth was great (Even though I felt like I was yelling all through dinner). TREX is fun, but very loud and not a place for conversation...
I will just need to schedule another trip to meet up with everyone again and have some chat time. 
This was a very nice trip with lots of great memories, and lots of "family bonding".
I am sure Tom will be on in the next few days to post his views. He is a busy man at the office today!


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Roseanne and Tom


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome Roseanne.  I'm happy to hear that Tom did great with the kids.  I know what you mean about TREX being noisy.  I feel the same way about JRs...it's fun to hang out but not the place to sit and have a nice conversation.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Welcome Roseanne.  I'm happy to hear that Tom did great with the kids.  I know what you mean about TREX being noisy.  I feel the same way about JRs...it's fun to hang out but not the place to sit and have a nice conversation.



Miranda had asked how we managed to talk in there. She wants to go back.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Last weeks trip was awesome.  It was great to see Sha and then get to have dinner with Tom, Roseanne and the kids.  Cait, Beth and I had a load of fun and got in some good bonding.  It has been ages since I posted on here.  So hi to all.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hi Bob!!!
This was a great trip. I am glad you got to have some family bonding.
It's amazing what a little mouse can do!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Last weeks trip was awesome.  It was great to see Sha and then get to have dinner with Tom, Roseanne and the kids.  Cait, Beth and I had a load of fun and got in some good bonding.  It has been ages since I posted on here.  So hi to all.





Hi Bob....long time no see.....I'm happy that Cait and you have fun.  Hopefully I'll see you all in October.


----------



## PirateMel

Mr Smee23 said:


> Last weeks trip was awesome.  It was great to see Sha and then get to have dinner with Tom, Roseanne and the kids.  Cait, Beth and I had a load of fun and got in some good bonding.  It has been ages since I posted on here.  So hi to all.



Hello,
Look forward to seeing you in Oct


----------



## Mr Smee23

i just wanted to tell you all. That Cait and I are so very lucky.  Not only did we find each other, through these boards.  We have met some of the most amazing friends you could ever ask for.


----------



## katydidbug1

Look at that...Mr. Smee is posting....

 Hi Honey!!!

How is everyone...Looking forward to my next trip....Mel and Carrie....are we ready.

Busy making plans for our Oct trip!!!  Mr. Smee AKA Bob, will need the vaca by then.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I've been having a really crappy day so the hight note of the night is that I'm checking out a Anime Club at the college I go to and see if I can join.  In its descrpition it mentioned Disney, so hopefully that could be a part of the club If not I could always introduce them to Anime Stitch lol


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> i just wanted to tell you all. That Cait and I are so very lucky.  Not only did we find each other, through these boards.  We have met some of the most amazing friends you could ever ask for.



and we.. well, I am glad to have great friends in you too!



katydidbug1 said:


> How is everyone...Looking forward to my next trip....Mel and Carrie....are we ready.








jk


----------



## PirateMel

Are we there yet ???

Cait - are you all packed?

Carrie - packed....ah never mind   

SHA - see you real soon 



Sorry Mr Smee   will see you in Oct


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet ???



Nope not there yet....soon though 




PirateMel said:


> Cait - are you all packed?



Almost, just waiting in the UPs man to bring me a few more things that I have ordred 




PirateMel said:


> Carrie - packed....ah never mind







PirateMel said:


> SHA - see you real soon



Me too Me too!!!




PirateMel said:


> Sorry Mr Smee   will see you in Oct



Poor Bob has to work nights for the next 45 days with only one day off every 15 days...Poor Baby is going to be in need of a vaca big time.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> i just wanted to tell you all. That Cait and I are so very lucky.  Not only did we find each other, through these boards.  We have met some of the most amazing friends you could ever ask for.







PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet ???
> 
> Cait - are you all packed?
> 
> Carrie - packed....ah never mind
> 
> SHA - see you real soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mr Smee   will see you in Oct



You all have fun......I'll see you in Oct.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet ???
> 
> Cait - are you all packed?
> 
> Carrie - packed....ah never mind
> 
> SHA - see you real soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mr Smee   will see you in Oct



Yes you will!

October is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend  

Cait... just curious... you are all about packing... what about packing for the move?


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet ???
> 
> Cait - are you all packed?
> 
> Carrie - packed....ah never mind
> 
> SHA - see you real soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mr Smee   will see you in Oct



Carrie packed yet? Seriously 

Not gonna happen yet. I am still on the fence as to what day we are leaving CT. Everyday I change my mind. And it gets a day sooner. So I'm sure at some point I will pack. Its hard with summer right now and my child switching between our house and my parents. So cant pack just yet. Did pickup a few things for the trip. Does that count as packing?


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend
> 
> Cait... just curious... you are all about packing... what about packing for the move?



I have a plan.  Once we close, which should be on the 14th.  The current owner has some time in the house, before we can move.  Once she has moved out I want to go to the house and paint and clean.  But I have a packing plan.  To pack one room at a time, and move it to the house.  I need to decided where some things are going as we will have more rooms in the new house.  So every box will need to be labled so the boys know where to put it.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I have a plan.  Once we close, which should be on the 14th.  The current owner has some time in the house, before we can move.  Once she has moved out I want to go to the house and paint and clean.  But I have a packing plan.  To pack one room at a time, and move it to the house.  I need to decided where some things are going as we will have more rooms in the new house.  So every box will need to be labled so the boys know where to put it.



You may need to lable the rooms too for "the boys"


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> You may need to lable the rooms too for "the boys"



LOL...this is true.  Some of them, they should be able to figure out themselves...like the kitchen and the bathroom...LOL  I wont start packing until after I come back from Disney though.  We wont really be able to move much till after Sept 15th.  But I can get into the house before that to clean and paint.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...this is true.  Some of them, they should be able to figure out themselves...like the kitchen and the bathroom...LOL  I wont start packing until after I come back from Disney though.  We wont really be able to move much till after Sept 15th.  But I can get into the house before that to clean and paint.


----------



## Master Mason

hola


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> hola



Well look who came out of the wood work!!!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Well look who came out of the wood work!!!



Yea it's been a while since I have been around.  Been pretty busy, and when they made the changes on the community board, it sort of irritated me.

Some sent me an email asking about me, so I thought I would pop back in and say hi.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Yea it's been a while since I have been around.  Been pretty busy, and when they made the changes on the community board, it sort of irritated me.
> 
> Some sent me an email asking about me, so I thought I would pop back in and say hi.



 Hi  I thought maybe it was all the talk about PACKING that brought you back


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi  I thought maybe it was all the talk about PACKING that brought you back



Oh yea that's one of my most favorite things....


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Oh yea that's one of my most favorite things....



Not only do I get to pack for a vaca in 2 weeks (almost done Mel), when I get back I get to pack up the house to move into the one we are buying 

So how are things on the Left Coast?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Not only do I get to pack for a vaca in 2 weeks (almost done Mel), when I get back I get to pack up the house to move into the one we are buying
> 
> So how are things on the Left Coast?




going pretty well,  My business is really starting to pick up, I am booked for 7 of the 8 weekends starting in Aug, and have mutiple gigs on several of those.  And I am getting the best thing of all, repeat customers and customers reccomending me to their friends.

Kenny is getting ready for his senior year, and Billy gets married in October, Chris is good and working on her Masters.

Only negative currently is I haven't been to DL since June and I am getting withdrawls, and I don't have any plans to go back till at least November.

How bout you, how's the hubby and married life?

ETA:  And how is your dad doing?


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> going pretty well,  My business is really starting to pick up, I am booked for 7 of the 8 weekends starting in Aug, and have mutiple gigs on several of those.  And I am getting the best thing of all, repeat customers and customers reccomending me to their friends.
> 
> Kenny is getting ready for his senior year, and Billy gets married in October, Chris is good and working on her Masters.
> 
> Only negative currently is I haven't been to DL since June and I am getting withdrawls, and I don't have any plans to go back till at least November.
> 
> How bout you, how's the hubby and married life?
> 
> ETA:  And how is your dad doing?




Wow Kenny is a senior already, and Billy getting married!!  Time flies!!  Good for Chris, working on a Masters (in what, if I might ask)

Oh no...NO DL....that's not good....kinda like me with out Starbucks   Hope you can find some time go get in a trip before Nov.

Bob is great, working nothing but nights right now, solid nights till mid Sept.  Every 15th day off, its been a little crazy, but with buying the house, and what not we have kept busy, add in a quick trip to Disney last month with my step-daughter.


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Wow Kenny is a senior already, and Billy getting married!!  Time flies!!  Good for Chris, working on a Masters (in what, if I might ask)
> 
> Oh no...NO DL....that's not good....kinda like me with out Starbucks   Hope you can find some time go get in a trip before Nov.
> 
> Bob is great, working nothing but nights right now, solid nights till mid Sept.  Every 15th day off, its been a little crazy, but with buying the house, and what not we have kept busy, add in a quick trip to Disney last month with my step-daughter.




She is working on her Masters in Adult Education.  Like for corporate training programs.

As for DL, I let the passes expire, and we are not going to renew till at least November, that is Chris's bday, and she said she would rather go to DL than for me to throw her a party.  It's a big one for her so I want to make is special.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> She is working on her Masters in Adult Education.  Like for corporate training programs.
> 
> As for DL, I let the passes expire, and we are not going to renew till at least November, that is Chris's bday, and she said she would rather go to DL than for me to throw her a party.  It's a big one for her so I want to make is special.



I am sure it will be a great Birthday 

How is Miss Belle?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I am sure it will be a great Birthday
> 
> How is Miss Belle?



She's good, she is 2 now, so I can get her hips checked to see if I can breed her now.... If she is good, then I am going to breed her once, if not, then I'll get her spayed.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> She's good, she is 2 now, so I can get her hips checked to see if I can breed her now.... If she is good, then I am going to breed her once, if not, then I'll get her spayed.



Awww...Belle puppies....Bet they will be as pretty as she is.  Still love that pic of her, the one you use as your avitar


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> going pretty well,  My business is really starting to pick up, I am booked for 7 of the 8 weekends starting in Aug, and have mutiple gigs on several of those.  And I am getting the best thing of all, repeat customers and customers reccomending me to their friends.
> 
> Kenny is getting ready for his senior year, and Billy gets married in October, Chris is good and working on her Masters.
> 
> Only negative currently is I haven't been to DL since June and I am getting withdrawls, and I don't have any plans to go back till at least November.
> 
> How bout you, how's the hubby and married life?
> 
> ETA:  And how is your dad doing?



Hello strager 
Facebook is the new DIS to see updates apparantly.  Glad things are going well for you.

Good girl miss Cait, I will pack this weekend.


----------



## castle baths

the dog is very quit and I like it very much and nice commenting for them.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Hello strager
> Facebook is the new DIS to see updates apparantly.  Glad things are going well for you.
> 
> Good girl miss Cait, I will pack this weekend.



You are right Mel.. does seem that way at times. Im not packing though... LOL Will not until the day before (since its just one night)

Hi Gregg! Glad to hear that you will have that AP back in November... as you need it for December. No cooking Gigs that weekend!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Anyone notice the new tile in my siggy pic....yup, that does say OKW.....Bob and I found out today that we passes ROFR (right of first refusal) with Disney.  We should close on our DVC Resale purchase right around the same time we close on the house.  Just had to share


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Hello strager
> Facebook is the new DIS to see updates apparantly.  Glad things are going well for you.
> 
> Good girl miss Cait, I will pack this weekend.



Yea it seems that FB is the place to find out what's going on now a days.  The Disboards have been quiet.

Welcome back Gregg....we missed you.  Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Anyone notice the new tile in my siggy pic....yup, that does say OKW.....Bob and I found out today that we passes ROFR (right of first refusal) with Disney.  We should close on our DVC Resale purchase right around the same time we close on the house.  Just had to share



Congrats!! I am so glad things are going so well for you and Bob!!


----------



## katydidbug1

disneyfanx3 said:


> Congrats!! I am so glad things are going so well for you and Bob!!



Thanks Char....we both got very lucky   and things have fallen into place!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Char....we both got very lucky   and things have fallen into place!!



Woo Hoo !
Congratulations


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo !
> Congratulations



Mel, are we there yet?????


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Anyone notice the new tile in my siggy pic....yup, that does say OKW.....Bob and I found out today that we passes ROFR (right of first refusal) with Disney.  We should close on our DVC Resale purchase right around the same time we close on the house.  Just had to share



As said on the phone... "Welcome Home"


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Anyone notice the new tile in my siggy pic....yup, that does say OKW.....Bob and I found out today that we passes ROFR (right of first refusal) with Disney.  We should close on our DVC Resale purchase right around the same time we close on the house.  Just had to share



  WELCOME HOME!!!  Glad to hear the good news


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> As said on the phone... "Welcome Home"





ttester9612 said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!  Glad to hear the good news



Thanks Girls, we are so excited, can't wait until we can make our ressies


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, sorry for the long absence. Finally have my new computer and no more computer issues.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hello Everyone

Happy Monday.  I hope everyone is having a great day so far.  Counting the days till I meet up with Mel and Carrie at Mickey.  12 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Happy Monday.  I hope everyone is having a great day so far.  Counting the days till I meet up with Mel and Carrie at Mickey.  12 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!



Woo Hoo - Single digits for Us tomorrow!!


----------



## Sha

I am sadly and tearfully posting to tell you, that Jennifer.... Jenroc passed away this morning from a heart attack. I will keep you posted as I can. Please keep her family in prayers!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Sha said:


> I am sadly and tearfully posting to tell you, that Jennifer.... Jenroc passed away this morning from a heart attack. I will keep you posted as I can. Please keep her family in prayers!



I'm so sorry to here such news.  The passing of anyone is a great heart ache and to lose such a person as she full of life is a sad thing.  Her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## libertybell7

Speechless....


----------



## libertybell7

Still sitting here without words...

And cant find the correct emoticon....

maybe this will work...


----------



## Mahorn

OMG I am so sorry I had recently started chatting with her and was thinking about her today. I will keep her family and friends in my prayers. I am in shock.


Hugs to everyone and hug your loved ones closely tonight.


----------



## can84

My thoughts and prayers go out to all who were touched by her.


----------



## black562

We are witting here at epcot and just got the news. I'm in shock as I very recently spoke to her. We had many lively chats, she will be missed, and I'll keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Still sitting here without words...
> 
> And cant find the correct emoticon....
> 
> maybe this will work...



that works enough Shawn


----------



## katydidbug1

Keeping her and her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## valree

I am so sad to hear this news.  I will keep her kids and family in my prayers.  I wish that I had gotten a chance to know her better.


----------



## DisneyDadNY

I am so saddened to hear this.  My deepest sympathies to her friends and family.


----------



## PirateMel

It is with a heavy heart this morning  I post my dancing bananas 


​
If there is one thing Life keeps reminiding me is that it is way to short - so make each day count! 

​


----------



## Mahorn

Very well put PirateMel.  To everyone who Jen's life touched. 





PirateMel said:


> It is with a heavy heart this morning  I post my dancing bananas
> 
> 
> ​
> If there is one thing Life keeps reminiding me is that it is way to short - so make each day count!
> 
> ​


----------



## CinRell

I'm in absolute shock. I had meant to get up to canada to meet Jen for way too long now. I just kind of let it go when I stopped posting here and she and I lost touch.. though we used to chat and email often. I kept putting it off and I never expected this to happen....

My prayers and love to Jen's family. This is a great loss in the world.


----------



## buena vista

Prayers and love for her children and family.

Grip hands


----------



## tawasdave

Shocked and Sad does not even seem to cover it...my sympathy to her family, friends and to DIS Friends...

We never know when we get the call...so go out today and lets those you love know how much they mean to you...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, what do I say.  Many conversations with her. Many special moments though we never met. My heart goes out to her family and children. May they find peace and comfort in this troubled time.

I work in critical care as a heart nurse.  I have seen the worst (I think) and the best.  Take care of yourselves people.  Hug your loved ones and tell them you love them. Be a friend to someone. Volunteer.  Find someone to pour out your heart to. You never know when you will be called home.


----------



## ahoff

Very sorry to hear this.  It was only a short while ago we were talking in Joe's chat about her roadie adventures.  Prayers to her family.

Life is too short, make each moment count.


----------



## ttester9612

Even after hearing this last night, I'm still speechless...what a terrible lost...she's such a wonderful lady.  My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Auntie L.

I had just chatted with Jen a few times in chat rooms and always found her to be funny and warm - and the kind of person who loves Disney.  I echo everyone else's sad feelings and offer my prayers to her family and loved ones.

Linda


----------



## CoMickey

Like everyone else I am just speechless.  I had not had the pleasure of meeting her but I was very much looking forward to meeting her in December here at DL.   My thoughts and prayers go out to Jennifer's family and children.


----------



## Sha

Jen was really looking forward to that trip too Vicki. When I spoke to a family friend, when I found out, she said she had been talking about the things we were planning to do.


----------



## CinRell

If anyone gets an address of where we can send things to her children please pm me....

thank you


----------



## Mahorn

Yes that is a good idea and ideas of what we could send to them.


----------



## DisneyDadNY

I would like this also if someone comes up with it.  Thanks!



CinRell said:


> If anyone gets an address of where we can send things to her children please pm me....
> 
> thank you


----------



## Sha

I have that information, but I have asked if it is okay. I haven't heard back yet. They have a lot going on naturally. I will email to those I have and PM to others.


----------



## CinRell

Thanks, Sha.... if you guys want to go with a theme or have any good ideas I'd love it. If not, I'll just come up with a little something after things calm down a bit in their lives.

They should know how much their mom was loved and how special they are because of her.


----------



## PirateMel

CinRell said:


> Thanks, Sha.... if you guys want to go with a theme or have any good ideas I'd love it. If not, I'll just come up with a little something after things calm down a bit in their lives.
> 
> They should know how much their mom was loved and how special they are because of her.



I agree - please keep me posted too.


----------



## Sha

I will.......

there are two things that are ideas for one part of it. I was thinking about sending a plant, that can last longer than flowers... or be planted outside (like a peace lily). Jen was very ECO friendly if you didnt know that about her. The other is that she would do fund raisers for the Disney Wildlife foundation that her friend Claire worked with. I have a message to Claire to right now. Just waiting for them to get back to me. 

If you are in a hurry to get anything to them, the funeral info (address) is on her profile here on the Dis. I posted it there. You can google the rest of the address. I also have added a link for the notice from the paper.

The other ideas I will let you know more of what they like. 


sadder for me... I got our DVC room confirmation today in the mail.  

I really miss my friend a lot


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> It is with a heavy heart this morning  I post my dancing bananas
> 
> 
> ​
> If there is one thing Life keeps reminiding me is that it is way to short - so make each day count!
> 
> ​



Very well said Mel. 

Life is so short. I do believe the friendships we have made here are timeless. A love a disney has brought so many together in so many ways, from finding true love to finding a best friend. There is not a day that goes by that I am not thankful for the friends I have made here. 

I could not get through life without you guys. 

Ok no more sadness from me. I shall dance with Mel as I am at 8 more sleeps as well.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Jen was really looking forward to that trip too Vicki. When I spoke to a family friend, when I found out, she said she had been talking about the things we were planning to do.







Sha said:


> I will.......
> 
> there are two things that are ideas for one part of it. I was thinking about sending a plant, that can last longer than flowers... or be planted outside (like a peace lily). Jen was very ECO friendly if you didnt know that about her. The other is that she would do fund raisers for the Disney Wildlife foundation that her friend Claire worked with. I have a message to Claire to right now. Just waiting for them to get back to me.
> 
> If you are in a hurry to get anything to them, the funeral info (address) is on her profile here on the Dis. I posted it there. You can google the rest of the address. I also have added a link for the notice from the paper.
> 
> The other ideas I will let you know more of what they like.
> 
> 
> sadder for me... I got our DVC room confirmation today in the mail.
> 
> I really miss my friend a lot



 I'm sorry Sha.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Hi, all ~ I've not posted on this thread before, but had chatted with Jen and shared some pm's and emails with her over the last couple of yrs (I was a single parent and had an at home pre-school for many years). She was one the sweetest people anyone could call friend.

As everyone who knew her, I am shocked and saddened...such a loss for so many who knew and loved her.

Just wanted to stop by to wish you all well...I am so very sorry you've lost a dear friend.


----------



## Mahorn

Thanks for keeping us up to date sha I can imagine how hard this is for you as well. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers as well as the family.


----------



## Sha

Minnie&Nana said:


> Hi, all ~ I've not posted on this thread before, but had chatted with Jen and shared some pm's and emails with her over the last couple of yrs (I was a single parent and had to an at home pre-school for many years). She was one the sweetest people anyone could call friend.
> 
> As everyone who knew her, I am shocked and saddened...such a loss for so many who knew and loved her.
> 
> Just wanted to stop by to wish you all well...I am so very sorry you've lost a dear friend.



Thank you Christine


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> I will.......
> 
> there are two things that are ideas for one part of it. I was thinking about sending a plant, that can last longer than flowers... or be planted outside (like a peace lily). Jen was very ECO friendly if you didnt know that about her. The other is that she would do fund raisers for the Disney Wildlife foundation that her friend Claire worked with. I have a message to Claire to right now. Just waiting for them to get back to me.
> 
> If you are in a hurry to get anything to them, the funeral info (address) is on her profile here on the Dis. I posted it there. You can google the rest of the address. I also have added a link for the notice from the paper.
> 
> The other ideas I will let you know more of what they like.
> 
> 
> sadder for me... I got our DVC room confirmation today in the mail.
> 
> I really miss my friend a lot




Let me know what you are doing so I can help out.


----------



## Sha

I still have not heard from Jen's mom, which I am not surprised under the circumstances.

A friend of hers did a really nice eulogy at the service yesterday.


----------



## momlady

Hugs to you Sha and all of Jen's DISboard buddies. I first met Jennifer at a Donny Osmond fan gathering where I found out she lived in the same city as my parents, so over the last 5 years we have emailed, talked on the phone a few times a week and gotten together practically every time I came to town. We shared not only our Donny obsession but also a common love for Disney. I don't post often on the DIS boards but I do read often and I know what a big part of the community Jennifer was!

I spoke to her on Friday before I left with my husband for an anniversary trip, and Sha -- she was so excited describing to me what you guys were planning for December!! I'm so sad that this bright light has gone out of our lives. I will miss Jen's phone calls, her friendship, her laughter...

Hug the ones you love and make sure that they know it every day.


----------



## retlaw1

Hi...looks like I stumbled into this thread at the wrong point.  

I've been a member on here for a long time, but never really posted in the threads before.  I was a little confused by the title...is this where those of us who are single and get a kick out of WDW chat?  I've often wondered how others deal with the looks from other visitors with young children when they find out you are by yourself, or if there were any great places in the parks where you were more likely to run into another single person while you were there.

Hope this isn't too far off the current topic...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yes, this is.  There are many of us who get together at the parks at various times throughout the year as well.  We just lost one of our loved ones and are mourning that loss.  Its okay to join us at this time. Just understand that many of us will feel the loss and still post about it.  

Welcome to the singles thread. Enjoy.  We shall begin our regular communication soon. Jen would want that.


----------



## cdn ears

What else is there to say........everyone already has said so much about Jen  as a group we have all lost a dear friend and chatter (when she didn't have PC issues).  

Some more that others, Sha. 

Please keep me posted as to what we will be doing........, or that I can do as I'm only about 2.5 - 3 hours away from London...


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, this is.  There are many of us who get together at the parks at various times throughout the year as well.  We just lost one of our loved ones and are mourning that loss.  Its okay to join us at this time. Just understand that many of us will feel the loss and still post about it.
> 
> Welcome to the singles thread. Enjoy.  We shall begin our regular communication soon. Jen would want that.




Shouldn't it be - "We will resume regular programming shortly" ?


----------



## pdchris

Sha said:


> I will.......
> 
> there are two things that are ideas for one part of it. I was thinking about sending a plant, that can last longer than flowers... or be planted outside (like a peace lily). Jen was very ECO friendly if you didnt know that about her. The other is that she would do fund raisers for the Disney Wildlife foundation that her friend Claire worked with. I have a message to Claire to right now. Just waiting for them to get back to me.
> 
> If you are in a hurry to get anything to them, the funeral info (address) is on her profile here on the Dis. I posted it there. You can google the rest of the address. I also have added a link for the notice from the paper.



HI Sha,
It's been a while since I've posted (lost track of the thread and wasn't receiving email updates).
I'm really shocked and saddened by the news about Jenroc. I had not had the pleasure of meeting her but was hoping to connect up with everyone this December.  
I think your suggestion about Disney Wildlife Foundation is an excellent idea.  A donation to them in her name would be quite appropriate.


----------



## Sha

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for Jen and her family... I still have not heard from her mom. She now also is going to have to get the children ready for school which is about to start up in Canada. As soon as I do I will let you know about mailing anything to them. She has sent messages back, just not ready to answer about mailing etc.

Here is some info though that people can do if they would like: "Thanks for your email and your offer, we would be happy to take a donation in Jen's name and make sure it goes to something that she and the kids were passionate about, elephants, dolphins, etc. 

We take checks by mail:
Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund
P.O. Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL, 32830. 

We can send a letter to whoever to let them know of your gift, Barbara, the kids, just let us know."

If you chose to do that, then include a letter/note that this is in memory of Jennifer Rawlings.  

I am also going to do a brick at Disneyland. The infomation hasn't gotten in yet. I am probably going to do a followup call. If anyone wants to participate in that, you are welcome to. It will depend on how many others want to chip into that. 

I am going to still do the trip (DL thread link in my siggy)... but more importantly, I am still planning to do the 2 Kingdoms in a day, that Jen and I had planned. Her son has shown interest in going and doing this in her memory. That is something to talk with Barbara about... to see what can be done.

I just want to thank Minnie&Nana, PirateMel, Bill Brown, DisneydadNY, cdn_ears, boundforddisney, CaptJackSparrowsGirl, MaHorn, Connorsmom911, Rebecca06261, JDUCKY, mommyoftwinfants, dizmom0923, jadedbeauty14304, dismem98, pdchris, momlady, disneyfanx3, carrieannew, comickey, AuntieL, ttester9612, ahoff, GIR_Prototype, nurse.darcy, tawasdave, buena vista, moremickeyforme, cinrell, valree, katydidbug1, black562, can84, libertybell7, and DFD.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for Jen and her family... I still have not heard from her mom. She now also is going to have to get the children ready for school which is about to start up in Canada. As soon as I do I will let you know about mailing anything to them. She has sent messages back, just not ready to answer about mailing etc.
> 
> Here is some info though that people can do if they would like: "Thanks for your email and your offer, we would be happy to take a donation in Jen's name and make sure it goes to something that she and the kids were passionate about, elephants, dolphins, etc.
> 
> We take checks by mail:
> Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund
> P.O. Box 10000
> Lake Buena Vista, FL, 32830.
> 
> We can send a letter to whoever to let them know of your gift, Barbara, the kids, just let us know."
> 
> If you chose to do that, then include a letter/note that this is in memory of Jennifer Rawlings.
> 
> I am also going to do a brick at Disneyland. The infomation hasn't gotten in yet. I am probably going to do a followup call. If anyone wants to participate in that, you are welcome to. It will depend on how many others want to chip into that.
> 
> I am going to still do the trip (DL thread link in my siggy)... but more importantly, I am still planning to do the 2 Kingdoms in a day, that Jen and I had planned. Her son has shown interest in going and doing this in her memory. That is something to talk with Barbara about... to see what can be done.
> 
> I just want to thank Minnie&Nana, PirateMel, Bill Brown, DisneydadNY, cdn_ears, boundforddisney, CaptJackSparrowsGirl, MaHorn, Connorsmom911, Rebecca06261, JDUCKY, mommyoftwinfants, dizmom0923, jadedbeauty14304, dismem98, pdchris, momlady, disneyfanx3, carrieannew, comickey, AuntieL, ttester9612, ahoff, GIR_Prototype, nurse.darcy, tawasdave, buena vista, cinrell, valree, katydidbug1, black562, can84, libertybell7, and DFD.




Thanks SHA


----------



## PirateMel

​
Almost time


----------



## CinRell

Sha

The brick is a wonderful idea. Maybe we can do leave a legacy or SOMETHING for wdw as well?  

Whatever the consensus is on what we will do I am ready to chip in.
I loved the idea of the peace lily as well.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> ​
> Almost time



Woot 

Back at cha! 

 more sleeps

and  sleeps/days till I pack.. hahahahhahahaha.


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> Sha
> 
> The brick is a wonderful idea. Maybe we can do leave a legacy or SOMETHING for wdw as well?
> 
> Whatever the consensus is on what we will do I am ready to chip in.
> I loved the idea of the peace lily as well.



The Leave a Legacy and WDW bricks are no longer being done.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> ​
> Almost time





Carrieannew said:


> Woot
> 
> Back at cha!
> 
> more sleeps
> 
> and  sleeps/days till I pack.. hahahahhahahaha.





Here is my little dance, I can't believe 5 more sleeps until I join ya'll for the week.  I am so cited...getting to that can't sleep point.  Got way to much to do before I leave home next saturday....namely packing up my house so we can move.


----------



## Sha

I know you can get it all packed up...


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Here is my little dance, I can't believe 5 more sleeps until I join ya'll for the week.  I am so cited...getting to that can't sleep point.  Got way to much to do before I leave home next saturday....namely packing up my house so we can move.



You can do it all 

Since Carrie can pack in a day


----------



## CoMickey

> =Sha;33191550]I am also going to do a brick at Disneyland. The infomation hasn't gotten in yet. I am probably going to do a followup call. If anyone wants to participate in that, you are welcome to. It will depend on how many others want to chip into that.
> 
> I am going to still do the trip (DL thread link in my siggy)... but more importantly, I am still planning to do the 2 Kingdoms in a day, that Jen and I had planned. Her son has shown interest in going and doing this in her memory. That is something to talk with Barbara about... to see what can be done.




Hi Sha - I would like to help with the DL brick.  Please let me know how much and if you need my help on this end.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Here is my little dance, I can't believe 5 more sleeps until I join ya'll for the week.  I am so cited...getting to that can't sleep point.  Got way to much to do before I leave home next saturday....namely packing up my house so we can move.



Don't know about you guys but if your bananas keep dancing like that with the heat that we have up here you will end up with banana bread instead of a banana split..............

Enjoy your trip ladies..........


----------



## Sha

I got information on the bricks at DL... less expensive than those at WDW. They are $150 each. There is an option for replicas to have as a keepsake. 

PM me if you are going to do this and please understand, I will not spot anyone money on this. If you say you are going to do this, then I would appreciate your commitment, as others have said they would send money for something and never did. If you can't afford it, it is okay.


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> I got information on the bricks at DL... less expensive than those at WDW. They are $150 each. There is an option for replicas to have as a keepsake.
> 
> PM me if you are going to do this and please understand, I will not spot anyone money on this. If you say you are going to do this, then I would appreciate your commitment, as others have said they would send money for something and never did. If you can't afford it, it is okay.



How much is the replica? Can we have one sent to her children? How old are they? It might be nice for them to physically have something in memory of her as well. And maybe when someone goes they can get a photo of it for them.

I'd like to chip in for this. I don't have a ton of $ but can send you some.

How would you like it sent? pay pal? Check? Just let me know please.... I'd like to be part of this unless the brick was something you'd wanted to do solo?

Keep me posted I'll try to remember to keep checking back on this thread.. or you can PM me. I'm usually on the budget boards now-a-days.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Don't know about you guys but if your bananas keep dancing like that with the heat that we have up here you will end up with banana bread instead of a banana split..............
> 
> Enjoy your trip ladies..........



LMAO Steve (good to see you by the way)


Carrie, Mel are we ready?

Here's my little dance for today


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> You can do it all
> 
> Since Carrie can pack in a day



A day?!? I don't need a whole day. Going to pack Thurs around noon. hahaha 



cdn ears said:


> Don't know about you guys but if your bananas keep dancing like that with the heat that we have up here you will end up with banana bread instead of a banana split..............
> 
> Enjoy your trip ladies..........



MMmmmm banana split sounds good.



katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO Steve (good to see you by the way)
> 
> 
> Carrie, Mel are we ready?
> 
> Here's my little dance for today



Oh I'm ready.. but by ready do you mean packed? hehe. Did I give you both hives yet? I love it.


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> How much is the replica? Can we have one sent to her children? How old are they? It might be nice for them to physically have something in memory of her as well. And maybe when someone goes they can get a photo of it for them.
> 
> I'd like to chip in for this. I don't have a ton of $ but can send you some.
> 
> How would you like it sent? pay pal? Check? Just let me know please.... I'd like to be part of this unless the brick was something you'd wanted to do solo?
> 
> Keep me posted I'll try to remember to keep checking back on this thread.. or you can PM me. I'm usually on the budget boards now-a-days.



I am planning on getting them both a replica. Those are $35 each. I have decided to get them wood ones vs acrylic as I can woodburn on the back a message. The brick will not be in place until sometime in February of next year. 

It is open to anyone who wants to chip in and would by check or money order... or cash in person.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> A day?!? I don't need a whole day. Going to pack Thurs around noon. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> MMmmmm banana split sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm ready.. but by ready do you mean packed? hehe. Did I give you both hives yet? I love it.



 ​
Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
Can't wait to see the look on a childs face for a HUGE suprise


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I got information on the bricks at DL... less expensive than those at WDW. They are $150 each. There is an option for replicas to have as a keepsake.
> 
> PM me if you are going to do this and please understand, I will not spot anyone money on this. If you say you are going to do this, then I would appreciate your commitment, as others have said they would send money for something and never did. If you can't afford it, it is okay.



Sha, get with me about this....


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> ​
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Can't wait to see the look on a childs face for a HUGE suprise



  I am so bummed I am going to miss the surprise.  Take pics, pretty please!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

​
Woo Hoo - just one more sleep


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> I am planning on getting them both a replica. Those are $35 each. I have decided to get them wood ones vs acrylic as I can woodburn on the back a message. The brick will not be in place until sometime in February of next year.
> 
> It is open to anyone who wants to chip in and would by check or money order... or cash in person.



Check's in the mail.


----------



## Sha

am glad packing is easy for me, just put back in what i took last weekend.... 

Cait.. dont forget that book please.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> ​
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Can't wait to see the look on a childs face for a HUGE suprise




It's going to be priceless. And all thanks to the bestest friend a gal could ask for  



katydidbug1 said:


> I am so bummed I am going to miss the surprise.  Take pics, pretty please!!!!



Will do!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> It's going to be priceless. And all thanks to the bestest friend a gal could ask for
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!



Awwwww - Thanks

Can't wait to share this with you both.


----------



## Sha

Its that time of year again.. castle pictures may have a crane in the background... which means the lights are going back on the castle for Christmas!


----------



## DisneyDadNY

Sha said:


> Its that time of year again.. castle pictures may have a crane in the background... which means the lights are going back on the castle for Christmas!



Very cool!! Can't wait to see these again when I am there in November!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Its that time of year again.. castle pictures may have a crane in the background... which means the lights are going back on the castle for Christmas!



Glad I got mine in while I had the chance.  Got some great night shots of the castle to the side, relfected in the perfectly still moat.  I used the side of the bridge as a makeshift tripod and it worked perfectly.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm Back from my travels.  Hopefully work will allow me to stay home for awhile.  I'm getting tired of living out of a suitcase.

Mel, Carrie and Caite...I do hope you are enjoying yourselves in Disney...I can't wait for October.

Sha...if it's not to late, I'll be sending you a check tomorrow for the brick(s).


----------



## Sha

No... its not too late. I just got the first two yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> No... its not too late. I just got the first two yesterday. Thank you.



 Check will be in the mail tomorrow....Are you still at the same address (Ocala, FL)?


----------



## Sha

Ummmm depends on which address it is! LOL

I will email it to you to make sure you have the right one.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Know you're having fun, Sha! My check is in the mail as well.


----------



## Sha

I am having a good time..


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mine too, Sha.
Thanks for putting all of this together!


----------



## Mahorn

Sha I'll get my check in the mail tomorrow. It has been crazy getting back to a schedule after vacation. I can;t believe I start my new job in a week. Hope to see you in chat.


----------



## Sha

I will keep an eye out for all the checks coming for Jen's brick. I will let you know when I get them. I thank you for wanting to be a part of remembering her.


----------



## PirateMel

Well,
What I finallly realized about Disney is the more days you spend there, it is still never enough. 

10 wonderful days with good friends and the most incredible man in the world was a blessing.  Okay, I will eat a lot of crow for that though   
Yes CAIT just for you 

The crowds were unbelievable, they weather upredictable, and the resort was incredible. 

The best part was being told 'Weclome Home' - I so could get used to that.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> What I finallly realized about Disney is the more days you spend there, it is still never enough.
> 
> 10 wonderful days with good friends and the most incredible man in the world was a blessing.  Okay, I will eat a lot of crow for that though
> Yes CAIT just for you
> 
> The crowds were unbelievable, they weather upredictable, and the resort was incredible.
> 
> The best part was being told 'Weclome Home' - I so could get used to that.



LOL....the gagging at the kissey face is over...turn about is fair play...I gave as good as I got...The trip was great...can't wait for Oct to get here and for Bob and Bart to meet each other...oh boy are we in trouble!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am soooo glad everyone had such a great time. Please send pictures to my email addy when you guys get a chance!!!


----------



## Sha

It was fun seeing you together.. heard about the faces from Cait... and we know she is good about fair play! Especially JRs

Hopefully everything will be great for Oct. I need some cake info though


----------



## ttester9612

Glad to hear everyone had a great time!   I can't wait to see everyone in October..(but I could do without the kissey faces)


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Glad to hear everyone had a great time!   I can't wait to see everyone in October..(but I could do without the kissey faces)



Thanks Sha for your brick co-ordination for Jen.

On another note anyone going to be at the world end of Jan??????????


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Thanks Sha for your brick co-ordination for Jen.
> 
> On another note anyone going to be at the world end of Jan??????????



Not a problem... she was one in a million and so worth it.


----------



## Mahorn

Yes Sha you are right Jen was one in a million and I really appreciate all the work you are doing. I am sure you have an angel  smiling down on you.


----------



## Sha

Mahorn said:


> Yes Sha you are right Jen was one in a million and I really appreciate all the work you are doing. I am sure you have an angel  smiling down on you.



Not just on me.... many others, and her children first and foremost


Am looking forward to my AC weekend trip later this month! Its going to be a bit bittersweet... not sure if I will take photos or not. I want to just enjoy it.


----------



## Mahorn

Well of course but she would be proud of you and I'm sure she would have done the same.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> On another note anyone going to be at the world end of Jan??????????



Steve...you need to change your trip to Oct so you can join the rest of us...


----------



## Sha

or we could do a post holiday meet... LOL for the winter blahs all you Northerns experience. But then the question comes of the flight actually leaving....


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> or we could do a post holiday meet... LOL for the winter blahs all you Northerns experience. But then the question comes of the flight actually leaving....



Exactly....


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....the gagging at the kissey face is over...turn about is fair play...I gave as good as I got...The trip was great...can't wait for Oct to get here and for Bob and Bart to meet each other...oh boy are we in trouble!!!



Oh boy are we ever -


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Steve...you need to change your trip to Oct so you can join the rest of us...





Sha said:


> or we could do a post holiday meet... LOL for the winter blahs all you Northerns experience. But then the question comes of the flight actually leaving....



I wish that I could change my vacation but unless I change careers or locations (the world won't take me as I'm an alien ) I'm sort of stuck in the off season getting it when I can othewise it would be just a weekend and not the length that I do venture down for.  

Yes part of it is also to get away from the winter blahs as that is usually our coldest snowiest time of the year


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Oh boy are we ever -



Its too bad we are going different weekends in Oct. Mel.  We could add mine to the mix of boys and REALLY have issues. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> What I finallly realized about Disney is the more days you spend there, it is still never enough.
> 
> 10 wonderful days with good friends and the most incredible man in the world was a blessing.  Okay, I will eat a lot of crow for that though
> Yes CAIT just for you
> 
> The crowds were unbelievable, they weather upredictable, and the resort was incredible.
> 
> The best part was being told 'Weclome Home' - I so could get used to that.



*Very well said Mel. It was incredible. And the weather.. blah. I love florida. But I love fall. So to come home to 60 degrees was awesome. My preggo self could not take another day of the heat. Just was not happening. 

Kayla had so much fun and hopefully many more memories to come. *


MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am soooo glad everyone had such a great time. Please send pictures to my email addy when you guys get a chance!!!




*So I am a huge slacker and just unzipped my suitcase today and you want pictures.. ya.. gonna be awhile hehe. Need to get my photopass ones as well. I really did not take nearly as many photos as I thought I would.. And why are you still not on facebook Roseanne! Huh huh.. tell me
*


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I know...I know...everyone keeps emailing me to get on FB...I just don't think I am cool enough...
Truthfully: I am VERY challenged when it comes to technology...I am going to see Tom tomorrow (Mel and Bart, too) so I may need to get Tom to set me up.


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I know...I know...everyone keeps emailing me to get on FB...I just don't think I am cool enough...
> Truthfully: I am VERY challenged when it comes to technology...I am going to see Tom tomorrow (Mel and Bart, too) so I may need to get Tom to set me up.



There ya go! Tom... hook this Lady of yours up!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I know...I know...everyone keeps emailing me to get on FB...I just don't think I am cool enough...
> Truthfully: I am VERY challenged when it comes to technology...I am going to see Tom tomorrow (Mel and Bart, too) so I may need to get Tom to set me up.



I will be awaiting my friend request.. 

Tom get on it! kbyethanks hehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all, haven't been on the boards much but just wanted to say that it is official. . .

After many times announcing that I wouldn't spend another summer in the desert, I am REALLY not going to spend another summer in the desert.  I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.  Got a great job at Washington Hospital Center in DC in the Cardiac Cath Lab and can't wait to start. . .

Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.
> 
> Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .





Welcome to the east coast!


----------



## Auntie L.

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I know...I know...everyone keeps emailing me to get on FB...I just don't think I am cool enough...
> Truthfully: I am VERY challenged when it comes to technology...I am going to see Tom tomorrow (Mel and Bart, too) so I may need to get Tom to set me up.



I hear ya!!  I just posted on FB that I'm clueless!! (& Sha was one of the nice people who tried to help me!!)  Once I've mastered FB, the technology will have moved on to something else!!  

Hang in - we'll get it some day!!

Linda


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, haven't been on the boards much but just wanted to say that it is official. . .
> 
> After many times announcing that I wouldn't spend another summer in the desert, I am REALLY not going to spend another summer in the desert.  I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.  Got a great job at Washington Hospital Center in DC in the Cardiac Cath Lab and can't wait to start. . .
> 
> Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .



Congratulations on the new job.  The East Coast is very much different from VEGAS. We do have the green stuff called "Grass" and "Trees"  
But I'm not sure if you will like the DC traffic


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Congratulations on the new job.  The East Coast is very much different from VEGAS. We do have the green stuff called "Grass" and "Trees"
> But I'm not sure if you will like the DC traffic



I am from Los Angeles so the commute is not all that different other than mostly underground rather than surface. . .weather is probably my biggest challenge. . .but I think I will love it. . .finally get use out of those three winter coats in my closet and all the sweaters. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, haven't been on the boards much but just wanted to say that it is official. . .
> 
> After many times announcing that I wouldn't spend another summer in the desert, I am REALLY not going to spend another summer in the desert.  I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.  Got a great job at Washington Hospital Center in DC in the Cardiac Cath Lab and can't wait to start. . .
> 
> Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .



YAY Darcy!!!! Now you are only a 45 min flight or 8 hour drive away from your NFalls friends! See you soon!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Well Bob and I moved into our house, the day after I got back from my trip with Carrie and Mel.  Its been a slow process, getting everything unpacked, pretty sure my boxes are multiplying when I am not looking...LOL  We have 44 day till our next trip.  Bob is hitting critical mass for a vacation.  He has only had 2 days off since the end of July, so this trip can't come soon enough.  

We just booked our delayed Honeymoon, for January.  We will be there for our first anniversary.  This will be our first trip alone, and we are really looking forward to a relaxing trip.  My step-daughter asked a while ago if she could come with us..my response was, I love you, but NO.  This isn't a regular vacation, its a Honeymoon...LOL.  Not sure she got it, but oh well.  

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## feistygalkmc

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, haven't been on the boards much but just wanted to say that it is official. . .
> 
> After many times announcing that I wouldn't spend another summer in the desert, I am REALLY not going to spend another summer in the desert.  I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.  Got a great job at Washington Hospital Center in DC in the Cardiac Cath Lab and can't wait to start. . .
> 
> Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .


Wooohoooo Darcy!  So glad you found something that makes you happy    I can't wait to see you a little bit less than a month!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Krista, I think you mean a little bit more than a month. . . 35 days is more than a month...


----------



## feistygalkmc

nurse.darcy said:


> Krista, I think you mean a little bit more than a month. . . 35 days is more than a month...



Yes Darcy lol I think I got too excited


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Congratulations on everything, Darcy-
So glad to hear that it is all coming together nicely for you.
Beware- WINTER SUCKS!!!!!
I would rather donate the coats and sweaters, than actually NEED them!!!
Brrrr!!!


----------



## Sha

I went ahead and paid for Jen's brick today (Friday, 28th August 2009). I received a call back from Disneyland and they have already given me the ID number for the brick. It is C02-635. I will get a confirmation in 3 weeks, and 10 weeks from that I will have the replicas. The brick will be placed in February 2010. The area is between Disneyland and California Adventure. 

Thank you all who chipped in for this brick. The extra that is left over is going to the DWCF in Jen's name. It will be above $250 that we are sending there. You guys are awesome and I know you did this for an awesome friend who always made us smile. Thanks again!

Shout to all of you: DisneydadNY, Piratemel, Cinrell, Valree, Disneyfanx3, connorsmom911, Black562, Buena vista, MoreMickeyForMe, Cdn Ears, Auntie L., TTester9612, katydidbug1, ahoff, comickey, can84, mahorn, DFD, Rebecca06261, NH_Bubba and Minnie&Nana.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I went ahead and paid for Jen's brick today (Friday, 28th August 2009). I received a call back from Disneyland and they have already given me the ID number for the brick. It is C02-635. I will get a confirmation in 3 weeks, and 10 weeks from that I will have the replicas. The brick will be placed in February 2010. The area is between Disneyland and California Adventure.
> 
> Thank you all who chipped in for this brick. The extra that is left over is going to the DWCF in Jen's name. It will be above $250 that we are sending there. You guys are awesome and I know you did this for an awesome friend who always made us smile. Thanks again!
> 
> Shout to all of you: DisneydadNY, Piratemel, Cinrell, Valree, Disneyfanx3, connorsmom911, Black562, Buena vista, MoreMickeyForMe, Cdn Ears, Auntie L., TTester9612, katydidbug1, ahoff, comickey, can84, mahorn, DFD, Rebecca06261, NH_Bubba and Minnie&Nana.




Thanks and huggs SHA


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well Bob and I moved into our house, the day after I got back from my trip with Carrie and Mel.  Its been a slow process, getting everything unpacked, pretty sure my boxes are multiplying when I am not looking...LOL  We have 44 day till our next trip.  Bob is hitting critical mass for a vacation.  He has only had 2 days off since the end of July, so this trip can't come soon enough.
> 
> We just booked our delayed Honeymoon, for January.  We will be there for our first anniversary.  This will be our first trip alone, and we are really looking forward to a relaxing trip.  My step-daughter asked a while ago if she could come with us..my response was, I love you, but NO.  This isn't a regular vacation, its a Honeymoon...LOL.  Not sure she got it, but oh well.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone




So would it be a Disneymoon, or Disneyversary?


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well Bob and I moved into our house, the day after I got back from my trip with Carrie and Mel.  Its been a slow process, getting everything unpacked, pretty sure my boxes are multiplying when I am not looking...LOL  We have 44 day till our next trip.  Bob is hitting critical mass for a vacation.  He has only had 2 days off since the end of July, so this trip can't come soon enough.
> 
> We just booked our delayed Honeymoon, for January.  We will be there for our first anniversary.  This will be our first trip alone, and we are really looking forward to a relaxing trip.  My step-daughter asked a while ago if she could come with us..my response was, I love you, but NO.  This isn't a regular vacation, its a Honeymoon...LOL.  Not sure she got it, but oh well.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone



The boxes are multiplying like my Thumper Rabbits huh? Can hardly wait for that trip... though I am looking forward to all of my others too. I think I am going ahead and taking them to the MNSSHP the first night we are there. That can be Savvy's present since her Bday is a couple weeks later. I still need to work on that invite. Get that worked out more. Make sure I have addresses for all that are invited for the bash. 

I think that is funny about your DSD.


----------



## adctd2WDW

OK, I am single and absolutely love Disney!!
I am 35 and will be heading back to the World this November for a birthday trip by myself.  I think it will be my 13th or 14th trip.  I took lots of trips while I was married and kinda lost count.  Anyway, hello to all and I look forward to becoming a regular here.
~Crystal


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> OK, I am single and absolutely love Disney!!
> I am 35 and will be heading back to the World this November for a birthday trip by myself.  I think it will be my 13th or 14th trip.  I took lots of trips while I was married and kinda lost count.  Anyway, hello to all and I look forward to becoming a regular here.
> ~Crystal



Hi Crystal and welcome!

This thread? Hmmm well, its all about the love of Disney! And even though it says single they don't ban those who are dating or married which is great. I've been around here for about 4 years and it runs the gammet of talking about upcoming trips, favorite rides, parks, events etc, dismeets to every day life (jobs, family, loss, joy etc).  The main tie is everyone loves Disney! Jump on in and you will meet great people from all walks of life... and you never know, you might meet someone who you want to go with to Disney on a regular basis (there are 6-7 marriages that I can think of because of this thread and chat.)


----------



## stichlover87

Hi...just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Stefanie and I am 22 and I love all things Disney. I have been reading the Disboards for a while, and joined not that long ago. I recently moved to Florida so many many trips to the world are coming up


----------



## Sha

Disboards threads to note for singles (just a few):

Singles who are for the "Love of Disney" - Part 3 (that is this thread  )

What about a trip to DisneyLand?(Bringing out our Inner Child °O° December 3-7 '09)

°O° Disney Fans/Singles Photo Thread °O°

Another Singles thread... what the heck

Mid Atlantic Roll call

May 2010 WDW Dis Meet...

DisMeet - Baltimore (DC/MD/VA/PA) - Part 2 

Rollcall!!! PLEASE NO CHIT CHAT 

Singles in the SE U.S?


----------



## adctd2WDW

Wait, so you mean there are men that get Disney and are still single?  What's the catch?


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> Wait, so you mean there are men that get Disney and are still single?  What's the catch?



LOL... no catch


----------



## nurse.darcy

adctd2WDW said:


> Wait, so you mean there are men that get Disney and are still single?  What's the catch?



ROFLMAO. . .yeah there are guys that "get it".  And some of them are actually single.  I have met quite a few of them.  They are a fun bunch. . .however, I am taken now so not really into looking anymore.  Enjoy finding this new discovery. . .


----------



## adctd2WDW

As I am very new here I am not sure where to post questions of this sort...  Are singles Dis Meets at WDW done?  Any planned for Nov?  To be more exact- Nov. 9-14?  I will be staying at the WL for a birthday trip then and would love to meet others.


----------



## nurse.darcy

adctd2WDW said:


> As I am very new here I am not sure where to post questions of this sort...  Are singles Dis Meets at WDW done?  Any planned for Nov?  To be more exact- Nov. 9-14?  I will be staying at the WL for a birthday trip then and would love to meet others.



Okay so there are many times a year where people meet up.  I know there are two weekends in October (the 15th through the 19th and the 22nd through the 26th.) Then there is the May meet that will probably be the 13th through the 17th. . .the rest of the year we just hook up when someone plans to be there. . .it might be easier to meet people at random or plan a trip around the scheduled meets.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> So would it be a Disneymoon, or Disneyversary?



Guess it would be both, as its a delayed Honeymoon and we will be there for our frist Wedding Anniversary....wow can ya'll believe Bob and I have been married for almost 8 months now!!



Sha said:


> The boxes are multiplying like my Thumper Rabbits huh? Can hardly wait for that trip... though I am looking forward to all of my others too. I think I am going ahead and taking them to the MNSSHP the first night we are there. That can be Savvy's present since her Bday is a couple weeks later. I still need to work on that invite. Get that worked out more. Make sure I have addresses for all that are invited for the bash.
> 
> I think that is funny about your DSD.



Yup they are multiplying like your Thumper's...Darn boxes...LOL.  I can't wait for Oct either, 40 days for us.  Bob so needs a vacation at this point, and thank goodness his job will be going back to normal soon   So how many times are you going to MHSSHP?  I am sure the invite will be awesome   Looks good so far


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Guess it would be both, as its a delayed Honeymoon and we will be there for our frist Wedding Anniversary....wow can ya'll believe Bob and I have been married for almost 8 months now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup they are multiplying like your Thumper's...Darn boxes...LOL.  I can't wait for Oct either, 40 days for us.  Bob so needs a vacation at this point, and thank goodness his job will be going back to normal soon   So how many times are you going to MHSSHP?  I am sure the invite will be awesome   Looks good so far



I can believe it! Bob has been working hard... 

I may be attending 2 parties at the moment. I just need to really focus on it and get the test one done so I can get the others made. Should be easy after that.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I can believe it! Bob has been working hard...
> 
> I may be attending 2 parties at the moment. I just need to really focus on it and get the test one done so I can get the others made. Should be easy after that.



I'm jealous, 2 halloween parties. I am sure you will get your project done, and it will be awesome 

I need to get my planning folder finalized for next month, as we are going to be out of town for 4 days, at the begining of the month, for my cousin's wedding, but both of my packing lists are done, and as soon as the few things I ordered to wear for my cousin's wedding arrive, I will be packed for that trip, and would you believe that there is stuff already packed for Disney


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, haven't been on the boards much but just wanted to say that it is official. . .
> 
> After many times announcing that I wouldn't spend another summer in the desert, I am REALLY not going to spend another summer in the desert.  I will be moving to Maryland at the end of the month.  Got a great job at Washington Hospital Center in DC in the Cardiac Cath Lab and can't wait to start. . .
> 
> Finally get to shout out at the top of my lungs. . .I AM FINALLY LEAVING LAS VEGAS. . .





ttester9612 said:


> Congratulations on the new job.  The East Coast is very much different from VEGAS. We do have the green stuff called "Grass" and "Trees"
> But I'm not sure if you will like the DC traffic



Hmmm, if I remember correctly the green stuff is called a lawn and grass is THC



DisneyDreams21 said:


> YAY Darcy!!!! Now you are only a 45 min flight or 8 hour drive away from your NFalls friends! See you soon!



I've been vacant from the the boards for awhile and find out that this is happening OH - NO does this mean that the rest of us have to go West, I thought I was already far enough north  just kidding Darcy............ 



katydidbug1 said:


> I need to get my planning folder finalized for next month, as we are going to be out of town for 4 days, at the begining of the month, for my cousin's wedding, but both of my packing lists are done, and as soon as the few things I ordered to wear for my cousin's wedding arrive, I will be packed for that trip, and would you believe that there is stuff already packed for Disney



OMG we are not planned yet, but we are packed???, must have been that thing called marriage affecting you


----------



## ttester9612

I might not be packed but I'm  for joy because my ME tickets arrived in the mail.


----------



## adctd2WDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so there are many times a year where people meet up.  I know there are two weekends in October (the 15th through the 19th and the 22nd through the 26th.) Then there is the May meet that will probably be the 13th through the 17th. . .the rest of the year we just hook up when someone plans to be there. . .it might be easier to meet people at random or plan a trip around the scheduled meets.



Thank you...  Will keep this in mind for next trip.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> OMG we are not planned yet, but we are packed???, must have been that thing called marriage affecting you



Listen you...I am planned, just need to print final copies of everything to put in the folder...so


----------



## Sha

Steve... glad to see your sense of humor is still there, but I can vouch that the Planning Queen, Cait.. has it all planned. It's just not printed out. LOL


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I might not be packed but I'm  for joy because my ME tickets arrived in the mail.



Mine too - Mine too - ME tickets came in the Mail Saturday 
Will be Mom's first ME trip to the resort.

27 days, 7 hours, 43 minutes - Nope not excited.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello all...

Welcome to our new friends: Crystal and Stefanie!!! Jump right in and add your comments. Some of us are old hat here (not mentioning names...) and some are new. ALL are welcome!!!

I will give you both fair warning. I was pressured into going to the May meet 2009 (thats right, I said pressured...those emails were down right pushy!!!) Just kidding!!! It was the best time ever. Over the weekend, I met 20+ people from this board that I had spoken to numerous times. It was like meeting old friends. Then I ended up getting an Annual Pass, and went again for 10 days in July...I have nothing planned as of yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the peer pressure starts again and I get something together for the winter. I am certainly planning on going to the May Meet 2010!!! Can't wait!!!

Oh, and I am one of the happily coupled women from this board. I met my "Pirate In A Business Suit" here on the boards almost one year ago!!! Can you believe that in a month, Tom and I will be together for a year...

Sha- thanks for the update about Jen's brick. I know you have put a lot of work into this and it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Welcome to our new friends: Crystal and Stefanie!!! Jump right in and add your comments. Some of us are old hat here (not mentioning names...) and some are new. ALL are welcome!!!
> 
> I will give you both fair warning. I was pressured into going to the May meet 2009 (thats right, I said pressured...those emails were down right pushy!!!) Just kidding!!! It was the best time ever. Over the weekend, I met 20+ people from this board that I had spoken to numerous times. It was like meeting old friends. Then I ended up getting an Annual Pass, and went again for 10 days in July...I have nothing planned as of yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the peer pressure starts again and I get something together for the winter. I am certainly planning on going to the May Meet 2010!!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Oh, and I am one of the happily coupled women from this board. I met my "Pirate In A Business Suit" here on the boards almost one year ago!!! Can you believe that in a month, Tom and I will be together for a year...
> 
> Sha- thanks for the update about Jen's brick. I know you have put a lot of work into this and it is greatly appreciated.



Yay Tom and Ro. . .I can believe it cause neither Tom nor I could concentrate on anything but texting during December.  Then he mentioned that he met someone. . .and it had been a couple months. . .and I did the same. . .we laughed. . .it was a funny friends moment. Glad that neither one of you have let the distance stand in the way. . .


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Welcome to our new friends: Crystal and Stefanie!!! Jump right in and add your comments. Some of us are old hat here (not mentioning names...) and some are new. ALL are welcome!!!
> 
> I will give you both fair warning. I was pressured into going to the May meet 2009 (thats right, I said pressured...those emails were down right pushy!!!) Just kidding!!! It was the best time ever. Over the weekend, I met 20+ people from this board that I had spoken to numerous times. It was like meeting old friends. Then I ended up getting an Annual Pass, and went again for 10 days in July...I have nothing planned as of yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the peer pressure starts again and I get something together for the winter. I am certainly planning on going to the May Meet 2010!!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Oh, and I am one of the happily coupled women from this board. I met my "Pirate In A Business Suit" here on the boards almost one year ago!!! Can you believe that in a month, Tom and I will be together for a year...
> 
> Sha- thanks for the update about Jen's brick. I know you have put a lot of work into this and it is greatly appreciated.



Well... lets just add some more pressure to you for October!! There are 2 options for when to go, and both are going to be great times... You DO want to get good use of your AP right??? LOL And my invite to you and Tom is still open. (I so need to work on stuff for that!)

I can't believe it's been that long for you and Tom. Still think you both make a beautiful couple. 

Thanks re: Jen's brick. I have done an update on FB too.... but since you dont have that yet...  You will have to look at Tom's.


----------



## Sha

hmmm duplicate post...  oh well!


----------



## stichlover87

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Welcome to our new friends: Crystal and Stefanie!!! Jump right in and add your comments. Some of us are old hat here (not mentioning names...) and some are new. ALL are welcome!!!
> 
> I will give you both fair warning. I was pressured into going to the May meet 2009 (thats right, I said pressured...those emails were down right pushy!!!) Just kidding!!! It was the best time ever. Over the weekend, I met 20+ people from this board that I had spoken to numerous times. It was like meeting old friends. Then I ended up getting an Annual Pass, and went again for 10 days in July...I have nothing planned as of yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the peer pressure starts again and I get something together for the winter. I am certainly planning on going to the May Meet 2010!!! Can't wait!!!



Thanks for the warm welcome! I think I am getting my AP soon so I will be able to attend some of the meets...I am looking forward to meeting some new Disney loving friends


----------



## adctd2WDW

Thank you for the welcome.   I don't know about an annual pass just yet.  I have 3 kids that would wonder why they don't have APs also and 4 would really be expensive.  I will be at WDW in Nov because I already had passes and dining was free and had a SWA gift card, so not much out of pocket at all.  When I saw MVMCP would be on my bday I couldn't say no....
   I look forward to getting to know others here.  Who knows, maybe next May...


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> Thank you for the welcome.   I don't know about an annual pass just yet.  I have 3 kids that would wonder why they don't have APs also and 4 would really be expensive.  I will be at WDW in Nov because I already had passes and dining was free and had a SWA gift card, so not much out of pocket at all.  When I saw MVMCP would be on my bday I couldn't say no....
> I look forward to getting to know others here.  Who knows, maybe next May...



Why do they need to know you hava an AP??????


----------



## adctd2WDW

Why do they need to know?  They are only 16, 13 and 9.  This single trip I am taking in Nov. is not something I plan to be able to do again anytime soon.  I think I am going to miss them terribly and feel badly that they aren't with me.  I feel a little guilty that they aren't getting a trip to the World also.  I have explained to them why I am going this time, but if I started making frequent trips to WDW without them I am sure they would get mad.  And, I would not blame them one bit.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I have two kids: DD17 and DS 6. The 17YO knew I went to Disney without her in May, she was ok with it because she knew she was going in July. Now the little one...I couldn't tell him about going in May- he would have been heart broken. He doesn't understand "Mommy Time" (right ladies!?!)

Sha- I don't think next month is an option right now. Tom and I are going on an anniversary cruise next month to Bermuda...thanks to my Hunny! Things have been pretty hectic here with the status of my job, so I really need a breather right now. It can't come soon enough though! I need a hammock, cold-fruity drink, and a palm tree desparately! 
Thanks for the invite (again) though.

Mel- One day closer to ANOTHER vacation for you!!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I have two kids: DD17 and DS 6. The 17YO knew I went to Disney without her in May, she was ok with it because she knew she was going in July. Now the little one...I couldn't tell him about going in May- he would have been heart broken. He doesn't understand "Mommy Time" (right ladies!?!)
> 
> Sha- I don't think next month is an option right now. Tom and I are going on an anniversary cruise next month to Bermuda...thanks to my Hunny! Things have been pretty hectic here with the status of my job, so I really need a breather right now. It can't come soon enough though! I need a hammock, cold-fruity drink, and a palm tree desparately!
> Thanks for the invite (again) though.
> 
> Mel- One day closer to ANOTHER vacation for you!!



WooHoo for a cruise for your anniversary....Tom, you need to pamper your lady, sounds like she needs some.  

My DSD knows we got without her now (she didn't know for almost a year that we went without her twice) she is not to happy about it, and I know Bob feels a little guilty that we go with out her, but we need "us" time.  

I get to make our ADRs for our Honeymoon/Anniversary trip in 34 days...guess we need to make decisions...well we do have 2, our traditional last day, Cape May, and our Anniversary dinner at Narcoossee


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> I might not be packed but I'm  for joy because my ME tickets arrived in the mail.



Cool, mine arrived today.  Now if only the wait list will come through.....


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> Why do they need to know?  They are only 16, 13 and 9.  This single trip I am taking in Nov. is not something I plan to be able to do again anytime soon.  I think I am going to miss them terribly and feel badly that they aren't with me.  I feel a little guilty that they aren't getting a trip to the World also.  I have explained to them why I am going this time, but if I started making frequent trips to WDW without them I am sure they would get mad.  And, I would not blame them one bit.



I guess that is a good reason  sounds like they were brought up right with the love of Disney


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Listen you...I am planned, just need to print final copies of everything to put in the folder...so



Cait, glad that I can still raise your blood pressure a few points.......



Sha said:


> Steve... glad to see your sense of humor is still there, but I can vouch that the Planning Queen, Cait.. has it all planned. It's just not printed out. LOL



Hmmm, well I haven't seen my next trip planned for me yet???  Thanks Sha, the dust is starting to settle at work and I'd like to get back on here like old times, if i will be permitted


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Cait, glad that I can still raise your blood pressure a few points.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well I haven't seen my next trip planned for me yet???  Thanks Sha, the dust is starting to settle at work and I'd like to get back on here like old times, if i will be permitted



Hey you want me to plan a trip for you, I would be more the happy too ....Not going to the great white north to pack for you, you are on your own for that one!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm, well I haven't seen my next trip planned for me yet???  Thanks Sha, the dust is starting to settle at work and I'd like to get back on here like old times, if i will be permitted



why wouldn't it be permitted??? 

I get to go to WDW next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> why wouldn't it be permitted???
> 
> I get to go to WDW next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL, that just needs to go in your sig line Sha "I get to go to WDW next week!!!!"....ha ha.

Actually, I don't think you go enough.  You need more trips.....more trips


----------



## PirateMel

Woo Hoo! - 25 More days and I will be finally going HOME 

With my Mom and handsom Knight - I am so excited. 
We will be there for two weeks - longest trip EVER!

Can't wait to DIS friends


----------



## adctd2WDW

Sha said:


> I guess that is a good reason  sounds like they were brought up right with the love of Disney



Here is what is so funny about it....  My oldest daughter claims to be tired and bored with all things Disney.  When I recently got a pedicure and Mickey ears on my toes she told me I was crazy!  Said she does not want to go to Disney _again_.
   But, I plan a trip for just me.....  guess who wants to go??? (One guess at that!)
   The other two are actually a little more understanding.  They know they will go again.  Of course they wish they could go, but aren't too upset with me.


----------



## Mahorn

black562 said:


> LOL, that just needs to go in your sig line Sha "I get to go to WDW next week!!!!"....ha ha.
> 
> Actually, I don't think you go enough.  You need more trips.....more trips



Joe where have you been I have missed having chats. We need to get back into a schedule.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> Here is what is so funny about it....  My oldest daughter claims to be tired and bored with all things Disney.  When I recently got a pedicure and Mickey ears on my toes she told me I was crazy!  Said she does not want to go to Disney _again_.
> But, I plan a trip for just me.....  guess who wants to go??? (One guess at that!)
> The other two are actually a little more understanding.  They know they will go again.  Of course they wish they could go, but aren't too upset with me.



That is funny! I can't wait to go again with my sister and niece again. DN hasnt been with me there in a long time! 23 now... so taking her to JRs


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! - 25 More days and I will be finally going HOME
> 
> With my Mom and handsom Knight - I am so excited.
> We will be there for two weeks - longest trip EVER!
> 
> Can't wait to DIS friends



35 more day for me. 

Mel you will love the two weeks. As you know I thoroughly enjoy my two weeks back in May.  Hope I will be able to do it again someday.   See you in October. 



adctd2WDW said:


> Here is what is so funny about it....  My oldest daughter claims to be tired and bored with all things Disney.  When I recently got a pedicure and Mickey ears on my toes she told me I was crazy!  Said she does not want to go to Disney _again_.
> But, I plan a trip for just me.....  guess who wants to go??? (One guess at that!)
> The other two are actually a little more understanding.  They know they will go again.  Of course they wish they could go, but aren't too upset with me.



My son, who is 25, is like that.  He's bored with Disney and won't go again. But if he thinks I'm paying he would jump at the chance to go.


----------



## black562

Mahorn said:


> Joe where have you been I have missed having chats. We need to get back into a schedule.
> 
> Don't be a stranger.



Just say where or when....send me an IM on aim or yahoo or something to remind me.  I've been revamping my blog site and I'm still working on getting a very nice chat system going.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Just say where or when....send me an IM on aim or yahoo or something to remind me.  I've been revamping my blog site and I'm still working on getting a very nice chat system going.



but someone beat you to a nice chat system  DisneyDadNY


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> but someone beat you to a nice chat system  DisneyDadNY



...and here I stopped picking on you and there you go picking on me.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> ...and here I stopped picking on you and there you go picking on me.



so you are one of those who can dish it out, but not take it??? 


anyways, you talked about doing something and nothing happened... and now there is one. "Mediocrity is unacceptable" Art the Greeter.


----------



## adctd2WDW

...but would it be possible to talk to someone from here that has met someone from here or the Disdates site- preferably another female.  I am looking for experiences and maybe a little advice, but don't want to air it "outloud".  Sorry if this strange.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> ...but would it be possible to talk to someone from here that has met someone from here or the Disdates site- preferably another female.  I am looking for experiences and maybe a little advice, but don't want to air it "outloud".  Sorry if this strange.  Thanks in advance.



You need to talk to Katydidbug1 (she is discreet) and WDWtheplacetobe....


----------



## adctd2WDW

Sha,
   Thank you.  I will try to do so this weekend.  I hope they will not mind that you gave their names


----------



## Sha

adctd2WDW said:


> Sha,
> Thank you.  I will try to do so this weekend.  I hope they will not mind that you gave their names



They are good people.... helpful... both married to someone they met here and with Dismates (Disdates predecessor)


----------



## Sha

3 more sleeps!!! And I even thought about packing. Actually think I will pack this evening... maybe 

Cait and who else has done online check in?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, I have done online check in the last 4 trips.  It really is a time saver. My room keys are always ready and so is my packet.  Any other questions?  Feel free to ask.


----------



## Sha

Thanks... then that is going to be like what DVC has done for me in the past year (except they called me and did it vs. me doing it)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Thanks... then that is going to be like what DVC has done for me in the past year (except they called me and did it vs. me doing it)



It is exactly like the DVC service except for you initiate the phone call instead of DVC, you are correct - any special requests still have to be on your reservation ahead of time, you can't add them during the pre-check in, you can, however, add a credit card for charging priveleges or request a roll away or crib.


----------



## Sha

This is a little different than that actually... gold key service.... but anyways

Cait, I promise to get to work on those invites I am to be doing  I tried to print pics but they wouldnt print. May just print the page itself to take. It's going to be great!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> This is a little different than that actually... gold key service.... but anyways
> 
> Cait, I promise to get to work on those invites I am to be doing  I tried to print pics but they wouldnt print. May just print the page itself to take. It's going to be great!



I am sure the invites will be awesome, from what you have showed me.  I am going to try to organize my scrap stuff this week, and get back to working on my egagement and wedding stuff.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I am sure the invites will be awesome, from what you have showed me.  I am going to try to organize my scrap stuff this week, and get back to working on my egagement and wedding stuff.



Im still working on all of that because of some other things I have been doing.


----------



## Sha

My ticker is a day early... noticed that on the past ones too. 

I need to escape!!!!!!!!!!!! and today is feeling like a very LONNNNNNNNNNG day already. Hope everyone else is having a good day today... Ive got something on my mind that I can't control.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> This is a little different than that actually... gold key service.... but anyways



I was aware that you were talking about gold key service Sha. . .Its very nearly the same in reverse. . .

Ugh. . .upstairs neighbors fighting, slamming doors, etc. . .in spanish. . .too bad I understand. I would love to be blissfully ignorant right now. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All~

Happy Thursday!!!  I can't believe its Fall already, I find myself missing the crisp New England mornings, I am however not going to miss the New England snow (sorry Mel).  Someone does need to send me pics of the leaves turning 

Bob is still working crazy hours, and will be for at least another 3 weeks, he's only had 4 days off since the end of July, so we are really counting the days till we head to Chicago for my cousin's wedding, and then 10 days after that we head to the House of Mouse.  Hey Mel are you doing the dance, are you ready?


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!  I can't believe its Fall already, I find myself missing the crisp New England mornings, I am however not going to miss the New England snow (sorry Mel).  Someone does need to send me pics of the leaves turning
> 
> Bob is still working crazy hours, and will be for at least another 3 weeks, he's only had 4 days off since the end of July, so we are really counting the days till we head to Chicago for my cousin's wedding, and then 10 days after that we head to the House of Mouse.  Hey Mel are you doing the dance, are you ready?



Cait, I am actually looking forward to cold and snow (I know, kind of a psycho). . .still can't believe its been nearly a year since you and Bob got married. . .I will never forget Hat day with him while hanging with Teresa. . .made me laugh like crazy. . .he watched the clock so much cause he didn't want to miss picking you up from the airport. . .what a sweetie. . .I kept saying I hope I find someone who wants to be with me as much as Bob wants to be with Cait. . .and I did. . .yay. . .early congrats on one year. . .


----------



## stichlover87

Just got back from a quick unplanned one day trip to the world for MNSSHP! It was great...low crowds and the weather was relatively cool  I am fighting the urge to go back again...must wait until I upgrade to a season pass! Anyway, I am trying something new tomorrow, heading off to Busch Gardens for Hallow Scream. Hope I can make it, I don't like scary things


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> You need to talk to Katydidbug1 (she is discreet) and WDWtheplacetobe....



Hi Sha!

Didn't hear anything....but maybe she talked to Katydidbug....at any rate...
Good Luck with anyone on the Dis...it has certainly worked for us.

We go to celebrate our 2nd Anniversary of our Wedding in 8 days at Old Key West with 8 friends!

The Original Blue Fairy


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> I am sure the invites will be awesome, from what you have showed me.  I am going to try to organize my scrap stuff this week, and get back to working on my egagement and wedding stuff.



Hey Cait!

The first year is fantastic, and the 2nd year is even better!

Al is even more wonderful than when I met him at the Magical Express Desk so long ago.

take care, 
Mel


----------



## Sha

Hey Mel! Glad to hear that things are well with you and Dave. 

Cait.... did you celebrate your 2/3 anniversary??? Maybe we can do something for that in October


----------



## tawasdave

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi Sha!
> 
> Didn't hear anything....but maybe she talked to Katydidbug....at any rate...
> Good Luck with anyone on the Dis...it has certainly worked for us.
> 
> We go to celebrate our 2nd Anniversary of our Wedding in 8 days at Old Key West with 8 friends!
> 
> The Original Blue Fairy



Hey WDW...and early Happy Anniversary to you and Al!!!


----------



## CoMickey

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The first year is fantastic, and the 2nd year is even better!
> 
> Al is even more wonderful than when I met him at the Magical Express Desk so long ago.
> 
> take care,
> Mel



Hi Mel!  Funny I was just thinking about you the other day wondering how you were doing! Congratulations on 2 years of wedded bliss...I'm very happy for you both!! Have a wonderful time in WDW and at OKW...OKW and the Gurgling Suitcase is where I met Mr. CA!!  We've gone back there twice to have a celebratory drink.   

As for me, I just celebrated 1 year of living in CA and I could not be happier, except of course when my Mr. CA has to travel for work...which he's been doing a lot lately. 

Take care!


----------



## Sha

Vicki.... is he going to be traveling in October??? Im going the weekend before Halloween for a small group... if you want to come along.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Vicki.... is he going to be traveling in October??? Im going the weekend before Halloween for a small group... if you want to come along.



Hi Sha! Thanks for thinking of me but as of right now he does not have any travel plans to Orlando.  You never know though...his plans change daily.  I'll let you know if I hear a hint of travel to Orlando.   If it works with my schedule I love to tag along to FL!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tawasdave said:


> Hey WDW...and early Happy Anniversary to you and Al!!!



Thanks, Tawas!   How are you doing?  

*sorry for hijacking your thread,....but since we met everyone here...we're "borrowing" it to catch up!*


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoMickey said:


> Hi Mel!  Funny I was just thinking about you the other day wondering how you were doing! Congratulations on 2 years of wedded bliss...I'm very happy for you both!! Have a wonderful time in WDW and at OKW...OKW and the Gurgling Suitcase is where I met Mr. CA!!  We've gone back there twice to have a celebratory drink.
> 
> As for me, I just celebrated 1 year of living in CA and I could not be happier, except of course when my Mr. CA has to travel for work...which he's been doing a lot lately.
> 
> Take care!



Hey there Vicki!

Ya'll look very happy together!  People you meet thru Disney are very special!
I'm glad to hear that everything is going so well.  This will be the first Anniversary that we are actually there on "The Day", so it will be extra neat.

Mel

*For the relative newbies, we have met our "Dreams Come True", but you have to be very careful....when it's real...you will know...but it can still be scary to do.  Afterall, I quizzed mine as to whether or not he was an Axe-murderer! (He isn't) *Just keep your heart open...but remember to keep your eyes open, too*.*  

There are LOTS of great matches that were produced thru Disney.

I think this is the Best advice I can give.  Do you have any more tips, CoMickey?

BF


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks, Tawas!   How are you doing?
> 
> *sorry for hijacking your thread,....but since we met everyone here...we're "borrowing" it to catch up!*



"his" thread it the Roll Call thread where you shouldnt be chit chatting  Anyways... you need to stop by more often WDW.


----------



## katydidbug1

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hey Cait!
> 
> The first year is fantastic, and the 2nd year is even better!
> 
> Al is even more wonderful than when I met him at the Magical Express Desk so long ago.
> 
> take care,
> Mel



Mel!!  Its good to see you posting over here!!! Sha is right you need to do it more often.  Our first 8 months have been great and gone by very quickly, despite a couple of hiccups with Bob's ex, and  of course the loss of my Mom, I really don't think I would have gotten through that without him.  

Oh and I second Mel's advice in her other post,  be careful, but keep your heart open, you just never know where you will find someone.  I found mine right here and I am thankful every day for him!!!



Sha said:


> Hey Mel! Glad to hear that things are well with you and Dave.
> 
> Cait.... did you celebrate your 2/3 anniversary??? Maybe we can do something for that in October



LOL Sha, no not really, had a house full of family when we hit 8 months.  Hey in october we can celebrate the fact that it was a year ago that we got engaged, actually on the 25th, at the Halloween Party, I wonder if I can get him to recreate it again?  Hmmm...now there is an idea....or maybe this time he can ask again at the Well, like the original plan.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey in october we can celebrate the fact that it was a year ago that we got engaged, actually on the 25th, at the Halloween Party, I wonder if I can get him to recreate it again?  Hmmm...now there is an idea....or maybe this time he can ask again at the Well, like the original plan.



*
How did he FINALLY ask?*  I missed the real story.  Al tried 3 places before the place that was final.

Happily Ever After is NOT just a fairytale!  It came true here!

You never know...make FRIENDS and you might just marry your best friend!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> *
> How did he FINALLY ask?*  I missed the real story.  Al tried 3 places before the place that was final.
> 
> Happily Ever After is NOT just a fairytale!  It came true here!
> 
> You never know...make FRIENDS and you might just marry your best friend!!!



LOL...well, long story short, he bought me a $12 ring at DHS, and I started wearing it to see if Sha, Mel and Teresa would notice (we had been getting questions about when we were going to get engaged-well not from Sha, as she was in on the original plan) and we also sent text pics to his sister and my BFF, once we got a call from my now SIL asking if we were really engaged, well, I couldn't keep a straight face so the jig was up

Later that day when I got back to POP, he told me he had made a command decision, that he was just going to pack me up and take me home with him, I told him that wasn't practical, and that I wanted to spend christmas with my family and then I told him it would be nice to be asked if I wanted to move to Arkansas...lol...he asked me if I wanted to, and I said yes.  So I tossed the $12 ring at him and asked him if he wanted to ask the question that went with the ring.  He asked and I said yes   He recreated the proposal infront of Cindy's coach durning the Halloween Party


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...well, long story short, he bought me a $12 ring at DHS, and I started wearing it to see if Sha, Mel and Teresa would notice (we had been getting questions about when we were going to get engaged-well not from Sha, as she was in on the original plan) and we also sent text pics to his sister and my BFF, once we got a call from my now SIL asking if we were really engaged, well, I couldn't keep a straight face so the jig was up
> 
> Later that day when I got back to POP, he told me he had made a command decision, that he was just going to pack me up and take me home with him, I told him that wasn't practical, and that I wanted to spend christmas with my family and then I told him it would be nice to be asked if I wanted to move to Arkansas...lol...he asked me if I wanted to, and I said yes.  So I tossed the $12 ring at him and asked him if he wanted to ask the question that went with the ring.  He asked and I said yes   He recreated the proposal infront of Cindy's coach durning the Halloween Party



I can't believe all that happen a year ago. Time sure does fly, and we will all be there again in about 24 days. To celebrate Bob and yours anniversary. 

Disney is the place where all your dreams can come true.  Now of course I haven't met my prince, but I haven't been looking.  I'm just a "Girl that Wants to Have FUN, AT DISNEY"


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> lol...well, long story short, he bought me a $12 ring at dhs, and i started wearing it to see if sha, mel and teresa would notice (we had been getting questions about when we were going to get engaged-well not from sha, as she was in on the original plan) and we also sent text pics to his sister and my bff, once we got a call from my now sil asking if we were really engaged, well, i couldn't keep a straight face so the jig was up
> 
> later that day when i got back to pop, he told me he had made a command decision, that he was just going to pack me up and take me home with him, i told him that wasn't practical, and that i wanted to spend christmas with my family and then i told him it would be nice to be asked if i wanted to move to arkansas...lol...he asked me if i wanted to, and i said yes.  So i tossed the $12 ring at him and asked him if he wanted to ask the question that went with the ring.  He asked and i said yes   he recreated the proposal infront of cindy's coach durning the halloween party



*Awwwwwwwww!!!!!*


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...well, long story short, he bought me a $12 ring at DHS, and I started wearing it to see if Sha, Mel and Teresa would notice (we had been getting questions about when we were going to get engaged-well not from Sha, as she was in on the original plan) and we also sent text pics to his sister and my BFF, once we got a call from my now SIL asking if we were really engaged, well, I couldn't keep a straight face so the jig was up
> 
> Later that day when I got back to POP, he told me he had made a command decision, that he was just going to pack me up and take me home with him, I told him that wasn't practical, and that I wanted to spend christmas with my family and then I told him it would be nice to be asked if I wanted to move to Arkansas...lol...he asked me if I wanted to, and I said yes.  So I tossed the $12 ring at him and asked him if he wanted to ask the question that went with the ring.  He asked and I said yes   He recreated the proposal infront of Cindy's coach durning the Halloween Party



Wow and to think it all started here and on chat. 

I was there there last Ocotober and it was great to see you both so Happy.

I will be there in 13 days with my Handsome Knight that I met in May. 
Like everyone said, dreams really do come true, and when you least except them too.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Disney is the place where all your dreams can come true.  Now of course I haven't met my prince, but I haven't been looking.  I'm just a "*Girl that Wants to Have FUN, AT DISNEY*"



I second this! 

I hope everyone going in Oct has a blast. Really wish I could have gone. It's going to be hard knowing this is one of the few times in the last 2 years that everyone is there and I am not. But August was hard enough pregnant... the thought of more just is too much. I get winded in Target hehe.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...well, long story short, he bought me a $12 ring at DHS, and I started wearing it to see if Sha, Mel and Teresa would notice (we had been getting questions about when we were going to get engaged-well not from Sha, as she was in on the original plan) and we also sent text pics to his sister and my BFF, once we got a call from my now SIL asking if we were really engaged, well, I couldn't keep a straight face so the jig was up
> 
> Later that day when I got back to POP, he told me he had made a command decision, that he was just going to pack me up and take me home with him, I told him that wasn't practical, and that I wanted to spend christmas with my family and then I told him it would be nice to be asked if I wanted to move to Arkansas...lol...he asked me if I wanted to, and I said yes.  So I tossed the $12 ring at him and asked him if he wanted to ask the question that went with the ring.  He asked and I said yes   He recreated the proposal infront of Cindy's coach durning the Halloween Party



yes, the original plan was to have a girls trip, and take Cait to the wishing well and Bob was going to come up from behind and ask on bended knee when Cait turned around if she got her wish. And the bended knee in from of the coach.... my idea LOL

Was a great trip though to be with them.... and to celebrate with them that evening.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Remember this night, anyone???


----------



## Sha

I can remember about 15 people in that pic. 3 have gotten married... one of them was engaged that evening if I remember correctly.


----------



## ahoff

There's a blast from the past.



Sha said:


> 3 have gotten married...



Might be more than that


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Remember this night, anyone???



Yeah, those were the good old days. Miss you guys. Miss rowdy chatroom misbehavior...


----------



## ttester9612

WDW....nice picture....I didn't know any of you back then...but I recognize those have I have met up with since.....great group of ppl.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

At least 6 of us are married now from that pic....and YES, Lilo had a beautiful shiny new ring on!

A couple of stories from that night....Pirates.....When I said "20" to the CM that asked "How Many?".....she thought I had to be kidding and said "No, really..how many?"  We filled an entire boat!

Then over at the HM, there were glowing rings on everyone around Leota's floating ball, except CG who had glowing ears!


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> There's a blast from the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be more than that



WDW and Alacrity, Lilo and SlapWhitey and then Jules and Indybill.... those are the only couples I know of in that pic. Besides those 6, I see in there you, Timeless, G4, CG, Tink, TP, NJGuy3, GD, ummm I know the guy but cant think of his name at all... lived up where that bridge collapsed.... (was LPD there???)... and the girl that moved to Gainesville....


----------



## ttester9612

They person left of Augie looks like Aubriee


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> They person left of Augie looks like Aubriee



Which left is that TT? Left as you look at the picture or left of Augie "in" the picture?


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Which left is that TT? Left as you look at the picture or left of Augie "in" the picture?



Left as you look at the picture


----------



## Sha

Teresa, it might be Aubree. I vaguely remember someone by that name there.

I also just read your badge ticker.... never noticed the Boo Crew there before. Love it! 

Had a great weekend... just getting things ready to leave the room and head over to Kona and then it appears we are going to AK for my DS's birthday. She and her DD have been fun to be with. Mom has had a good time.


----------



## PirateMel

​

Woo Hoo! - just seven more sleeps until we go home


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> ​
> 
> Woo Hoo! - just seven more sleeps until we go home



Can't wait till we are in single digits!!!!!  17 more sleeps for us!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Teresa, it might be Aubree. I vaguely remember someone by that name there.
> 
> I also just read your badge ticker.... never noticed the *Boo Crew* there before. Love it!
> 
> Had a great weekend... just getting things ready to leave the room and head over to Kona and then it appears we are going to AK for my DS's birthday. She and her DD have been fun to be with. Mom has had a good time.



Yep..."Boo Crew"  in memory Jen...since she was the one that came up with the theme for our October Trip.

17 more days  I am so ready!


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> They person left of Augie looks like Aubriee




Yes, that is her, and next to her is Geffric.  

I saw Jules and Bill at SWW, I think is 2007.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Yep..."Boo Crew"  in memory Jen...since she was the one that came up with the theme for our October Trip.
> 
> 17 more days  I am so ready!



Very Nice

Here are today's bananas 
​


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Very Nice
> 
> Here are today's bananas
> ​



I'll see you in 16 days. I'll wait to do my dance when I'm in the single digits.


----------



## Sha

I am really looking forward to this trip even more so now... I am going to need the distraction. Hope you all can help with that. I will post more with my cryptic message in a day or 2. 

Cait, if I dont get those invites done by the end of this weekend, there will be email invites instead!!! LMAO


----------



## PrincessKell

Its been a bit since I have posted. Life got really crazy for awhile....but SLOOOOOOOOOWLY slowing down.... 

Hows everyone?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I'll see you in 16 days. I'll wait to do my dance when I'm in the single digits.



​
See ya real soon


----------



## katydidbug1

WoooHooo Mel you are so close!!!

TT we can start our little dance soon!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> WoooHooo Mel you are so close!!!
> 
> TT we can start our little dance soon!!!



Caite are you flying or driving?  If flying, what time does your flight arrive and are you going to do ME?


----------



## buena vista

Cait, love the avatar. 

Work's been busy, but I thought I'd check in and say "hi" to everyone.

RoseAnne and I will miss seeing everyone this October - Food and Wine at EPCOT is so much fun with friends. But we have a Bermuda cruise to look forward to, so I don't feel THAT badly about it . And I just re-upped by annual pass and booked my December trip which is half golf (4-day tournament) and half Disney. I love that time of year. The weather is usually ideal, the Christmas decorations are beautiful, and the holiday spirit is everywhere.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Cait, love the avatar.
> 
> Work's been busy, but I thought I'd check in and say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> RoseAnne and I will miss seeing everyone this October - Food and Wine at EPCOT is so much fun with friends. But we have a Bermuda cruise to look forward to, so I don't feel THAT badly about it . And I just re-upped by annual pass and booked my December trip which is half golf (4-day tournament) and half Disney. I love that time of year. The weather is usually ideal, the Christmas decorations are beautiful, and the holiday spirit is everywhere.



Hope you guys have a blast in Bermuda 
Make sure to go to the Rum Swizzle Inn


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Caite are you flying or driving?  If flying, what time does your flight arrive and are you going to do ME?



TT, we are driving, and should be arriving mid afternoon on the 22nd.



buena vista said:


> Cait, love the avatar.
> 
> Work's been busy, but I thought I'd check in and say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> RoseAnne and I will miss seeing everyone this October - Food and Wine at EPCOT is so much fun with friends. But we have a Bermuda cruise to look forward to, so I don't feel THAT badly about it . And I just re-upped by annual pass and booked my December trip which is half golf (4-day tournament) and half Disney. I love that time of year. The weather is usually ideal, the Christmas decorations are beautiful, and the holiday spirit is everywhere.



Thanks Tom....we are going to enjoy our first stay at a DVC resort in just about 2 weeks, we are at SSR 

BUT our Honeymoon trip will be the best.  2 nights at VWL, 2 nights at BLT, and 5 nights at AKV....Bob made the ressies   We will be at BLT on our 1st Anniversary!!  

Have a great time on your Cruise, you will both me missed on this trip!!


----------



## PirateMel

​
I'm too exctied I can't sleep


----------



## ttester9612

I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.....DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.....DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND



Woo Hoo   

Nope I'm not excited.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...

I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
Cait and Bob- Congrats
Mel- I'm jealous!!
Sha- Hey girlfriend

PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.

Miss you all!!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...
> 
> I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
> Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
> Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
> I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
> Cait and Bob- Congrats
> Mel- I'm jealous!!
> Sha- Hey girlfriend
> 
> PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.
> 
> Miss you all!!!



Hey MA... that is great about the new job!!! Am sorry you had to go through the thought of being laid off though. Enjoy the cruise! Wish you were going to be there with us in a couple weeks... but understand. You will love Christmas time!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...
> 
> I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
> Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
> Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
> I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
> Cait and Bob- Congrats
> Mel- I'm jealous!!
> Sha- Hey girlfriend
> 
> PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.
> 
> Miss you all!!!




Congratulations on finding a job so quickly!!!  After 8 months I am still looking for a new position.  I have had plenty of interviews, but part of challenge is that I am also trying to find a new job down south, preferably Florida.

Again, congrats on your new job and enjoy your next trip to WDW to see the lights!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...
> 
> I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
> Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
> Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
> I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
> Cait and Bob- Congrats
> Mel- I'm jealous!!
> Sha- Hey girlfriend
> 
> PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.
> 
> Miss you all!!!




Hey Girl Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ahoff

Hey RoseAnne,  that is good news you found another job so quick.  Have a great time on the cruise!  I will think about you guys while in DW....

Maybe Mardi Gras will happen again this year!


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo
> 
> Nope I'm not excited.


Have a great time - hopefully I will get to see you all when I am there.



katydidbug1 said:


> TT, we are driving, and should be arriving mid afternoon on the 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom....we are going to enjoy our first stay at a DVC resort in just about 2 weeks, we are at SSR
> 
> BUT our Honeymoon trip will be the best.  2 nights at VWL, 2 nights at BLT, and 5 nights at AKV....Bob made the ressies   We will be at BLT on our 1st Anniversary!!
> 
> Have a great time on your Cruise, you will both me missed on this trip!!



Sounds like a great trip you have planned!!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...
> 
> I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
> Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
> Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
> I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
> Cait and Bob- Congrats
> Mel- I'm jealous!!
> Sha- Hey girlfriend
> 
> PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.
> 
> Miss you all!!!



Have fun on your cruise  & Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## Donald4Life

It was Snowing in MN last night through this morning!  I woke up and instantly wished I was in WDW~ BUT...I'll be there in two weeks!  I Can't wait!!  I Just have to think warm thoughts!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but it has been a crazy time in my life...
> 
> I got a letter about being laid off on 9/11. It gave me until the end of the month. I immediately started looking for something new, and I got extremely lucky and found a great position right away. They even took me after they found out about the pre planned time off I had scheduled!!!
> Then Tom and I went to a wedding in PA last weekend.
> Now we are getting ready for the cruise next week and WDW in Dec. I am soooooo excited to see the Christmas lights and also the Christmas Parade/ party...
> I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.
> Cait and Bob- Congrats
> Mel- I'm jealous!!
> Sha- Hey girlfriend
> 
> PS- when I go to see Tom Dec 4-7, I will have some mornings free (because my pirate is golfing) if anyone wants to meet for rides & stuff.
> 
> Miss you all!!!





Carrieannew said:


> Hey Girl Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



   Long time no see to both of you   Looking forward to the December fun in The World!!! Dec 4-9th for me.....


----------



## ttester9612

Donald4Life said:


> It was Snowing in MN last night through this morning!  I woke up and instantly wished I was in WDW~ BUT...I'll be there in two weeks!  I Can't wait!!  I Just have to think warm thoughts!



You have snow already.  Is that early for MN?  
Just keep thinking those warm weather.  You will be in FL before you know it.


----------



## cdn ears

Hi everyone, long time no DIS.....

Happy turkey dinner to all of us north of the border.....

and

Happy Columbus Day to those south of the border....


----------



## Donald4Life

ttester9612 said:


> You have snow already.  Is that early for MN?
> Just keep thinking those warm weather.  You will be in FL before you know it.



MN gets snow early usually but this is really really early for snow!  I have been looking at WDW pictures for awhile but more often now!! I usually look at the photos before I head on down but I have needed them!! hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Afternoon everyone.
No snow here yet!!! Thank goodness, but I know it is coming soon!!
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## PrincessKell

We have no snow but LOOOOOOOOOOOTS of rain! I love it. Sitting here cozy by the fire.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.
> No snow here yet!!! Thank goodness, but I know it is coming soon!!
> I hope everyone has a great day!



  Hiya RoseAnne...how are ya??


So now that we are back from Chicago (where it was only in the 30's and 40's) I can do my single digit dance

      ​


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Hi everyone, long time no DIS.....
> 
> Happy turkey dinner to all of us north of the border.....
> 
> and
> 
> Happy Columbus Day to those south of the border....



Well look who decided to pop in and say hi.  Steve where have you been hiding.  Or are you still having computer problems?


BTW....no snow in the NE.  But a possibility of colder temps and rain for the next few days.  

Am I there YET? (WDW I mean)  I'm now in the single digits.


*I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND. *


----------



## katydidbug1

​
TT are you ready????  Got my laundry done from this past weekend, and the suitcase is packed!!!!  Now if we can only get the car back, it needed a new engine, and its already been at the dealership for almost 2 weeks.  GRRRRR


----------



## Donald4Life

PrincessKell said:


> We have no snow but LOOOOOOOOOOOTS of rain! I love it. Sitting here cozy by the fire.



Is it getting cold though?  We had rain then came the snow!  Nothing stuck around- thank goodness! Its just toooo early!  One Week and I'll be in Dis- World!! YAY!  have a good day everyone!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> ​
> TT are you ready????  Got my laundry done from this past weekend, and the suitcase is packed!!!!  Now if we can only get the car back, it needed a new engine, and its already been at the dealership for almost 2 weeks.  GRRRRR



  Not even close to packing. I haven't even done my  Might get to it this weekend. 

I hope you get the car back soon.

7 more days


----------



## Sha

Good morning... am SO looking forward to this trip! Even more now with the news from last night from my mom. Some of you aren't aware, and I ask for prayers please... my mom has been rediagnoised with breast cancer and surgery is the day after I get back from WDW. 

A lot going on the this trip, meet new friends, MNSSHP, a Jen toast, a couple different dinners with some great friends, a special party... (but still a secret to what)... LOL Wish more could come and be with us.... 

another busy work day. Guess I will finish the work I brought home last night...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> Good morning... am SO looking forward to this trip! Even more now with the news from last night from my mom. Some of you aren't aware, and I ask for prayers please... my mom has been rediagnoised with breast cancer and surgery is the day after I get back from WDW.



Big HUGS, Sha!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I hope everyone has a great time on their trips.
I will be there soon, but not soon enough.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> Good morning... am SO looking forward to this trip! Even more now with the news from last night from my mom. Some of you aren't aware, and I ask for prayers please... my mom has been rediagnoised with breast cancer and surgery is the day after I get back from WDW.



Sha,

My mother is a breast cancer survivor, and I pray that your Mom will regain her survivor status.

Dave


----------



## ttester9612

Sha....sorry to hear about your mom, give her hugs from me.  As a 13 year survivor I know what she's going through.  I will continue to include her in my prayers.

See you in 4 days.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Good morning... am SO looking forward to this trip! Even more now with the news from last night from my mom. Some of you aren't aware, and I ask for prayers please... my mom has been rediagnoised with breast cancer and surgery is the day after I get back from WDW.
> 
> A lot going on the this trip, meet new friends, MNSSHP, a Jen toast, a couple different dinners with some great friends, a special party... (but still a secret to what)... LOL Wish more could come and be with us....
> 
> another busy work day. Guess I will finish the work I brought home last night...



Sha, my thoughts and  with you and your mom for her surgery.

I wish that I could be down with all of you, include me in your toast for Jen


----------



## Sha

Thanks everyone... Mom is a trooper and we have great doctors here. Not letting this overtake our lives... just like before, we just go on and are in Gods hands for this. 

We will be ready for our trip in December to the World  and our stay at BLT


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi Sha-

I'm sending prayers to you & your mom!  Take care and have fun on your trip!

Linda


----------



## ttester9612

2 more days....

I am so ready


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> 2 more days....
> 
> I am so ready



You and me Both   are you packed yet????


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> You and me Both   are you packed yet????



Almost...I'm taking a break....but need to get back to packing.  It's just with Mel's weather reports..do I pack for warm or cold weather.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Almost...I'm taking a break....but need to get back to packing.  It's just with Mel's weather reports..do I pack for warm or cold weather.



I'm packling skorts and capri's...I looked at the weather, its gonna warm up again...bringing a fleece or hoodie just in case the early mornings are cold.  I have found the 10day forcast on weather.com very accurate, always check that before I go.  They say starting Wed, Mid 80's as the highs, mid 60's as the lows.  As much as Sha, wants fall weather, well she lives in FLA and may get a cool day here and there, its gonna warm up again.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Almost...I'm taking a break....but need to get back to packing.  It's just with Mel's weather reports..do I pack for warm or cold weather.



OMG, you mean Cait didn't send you a packing list for BOTH warm and cold weather   sorry girls, couldn't resist as I'm not able to join the  I have to get my shots in when I can (and NO they aren't alcoholic)......hope you enjoy the party....and the weather is great.


----------



## hcm2009

PirateMel said:


> Don't tempt me
> I could be there in undr three hours



Hi all!
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> OMG, you mean Cait didn't send you a packing list for BOTH warm and cold weather   sorry girls, couldn't resist as I'm not able to join the  I have to get my shots in when I can (and NO they aren't alcoholic)......hope you enjoy the party....and the weather is great.



Steve you are such a BRAT!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

hcm2009 said:


> Hi all!
> I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.



Welcome!!


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Steve you are such a BRAT!!!




Thanks for reminding me Cait that I'm

B-eautiful
R-ich
A-nd
T-alented

sorry, couldn't resist.......


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm packling skorts and capri's...I looked at the weather, its gonna warm up again...bringing a fleece or hoodie just in case the early mornings are cold.  I have found the 10day forcast on weather.com very accurate, always check that before I go.  They say starting Wed, Mid 80's as the highs, mid 60's as the lows.  As much as Sha, wants fall weather, well she lives in FLA and may get a cool day here and there, its gonna warm up again.



I would like it to be more here vs there BUT 80s are nice too.. just no humidity!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> OMG, you mean Cait didn't send you a packing list for BOTH warm and cold weather   sorry girls, couldn't resist as I'm not able to join the  I have to get my shots in when I can (and NO they aren't alcoholic)......hope you enjoy the party....and the weather is great.



 As a matter of fact, she did a long time ago.  I just have to remember where did I put that list.  



katydidbug1 said:


> Steve you are such a BRAT!!!



I was thinking the same thing about Steve.  



cdn ears said:


> Thanks for reminding me Cait that I'm
> 
> B-eautiful
> R-ich
> A-nd
> T-alented
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.......



Keep telling yourself that.   But honestly, we did miss you and it's nice to have you back. 

Cait and Bob....we only have ONE day to go.     I have my boarding pass...OH YEA I am so READY.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Remember this night, anyone???




Wow, what a blast from the past. Guess I didn't hide in that pic as well as I thought I did. I don't think I ever saw any of you again after that trip except for Timeless but it was a fun time.


----------



## black562

Well I thought I would share the news with you all.  My brother has been taking Chemo treatments since his diagnosis.  This week he went in for the full deal of tests, MRI (or whatever it is they do) and the Doctor told him the cancer is no longer growing...because its no longer there.

That's right, he is now cancer free, walking around and even driving.  They're going to continue to monitor him very frequently and all that, but everyone is in a bit of shock (in a good way) over the sudden turn of events.  

We never expected him to leave the hospital the first time as he was so out of his mind he didn't know where he was or what he was doing.  He eventually made it home in a hospital bed, then a wheelchair and slowly progressed.  

I haven't been around the Disboards much of late, but did want to share this news with you all.  Thanks again for all your support and well wishes...as you can see, they certainly helped.


----------



## libertybell7

Thats good news Joe...What a turn around!!!


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Jill!!

That is good new Joe. Am glad you he gets another chance at life.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

black562 said:


> Well I thought I would share the news with you all.  My brother has been taking Chemo treatments since his diagnosis.  This week he went in for the full deal of tests, MRI (or whatever it is they do) and the Doctor told him the cancer is no longer growing...because its no longer there.
> 
> That's right, he is now cancer free, walking around and even driving.  They're going to continue to monitor him very frequently and all that, but everyone is in a bit of shock (in a good way) over the sudden turn of events.
> 
> We never expected him to leave the hospital the first time as he was so out of his mind he didn't know where he was or what he was doing.  He eventually made it home in a hospital bed, then a wheelchair and slowly progressed.
> 
> I haven't been around the Disboards much of late, but did want to share this news with you all.  Thanks again for all your support and well wishes...as you can see, they certainly helped.



That is great news!!!

By the way, are you originally from West "By-God" Virginia?  The reason I ask is that my family goes back generations in that state.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I remember that picture as well and realize that I'm not smiling.  Chalk it up to the fact that 2006 was a bad year for me.  I went to WDW the next year but haven't been since.  I'm paying off credit card debt that I've run up.  

I joined DisDates on July 29, 2009 but haven't been much of a presence there, though I did provide a photo of myself which was taken July 12, 2009.  I admit, though, that I've been alone since June 11, 2008 (with a single date since) and am quite used to it.

Jim


----------



## Auntie L.

black562 said:


> Well I thought I would share the news with you all.  My brother has been taking Chemo treatments since his diagnosis.  This week he went in for the full deal of tests, MRI (or whatever it is they do) and the Doctor told him the cancer is no longer growing...because its no longer there.
> 
> That's right, he is now cancer free, walking around and even driving.  They're going to continue to monitor him very frequently and all that, but everyone is in a bit of shock (in a good way) over the sudden turn of events.
> 
> We never expected him to leave the hospital the first time as he was so out of his mind he didn't know where he was or what he was doing.  He eventually made it home in a hospital bed, then a wheelchair and slowly progressed.
> 
> I haven't been around the Disboards much of late, but did want to share this news with you all.  Thanks again for all your support and well wishes...as you can see, they certainly helped.



Such great news, Joe!  My good wishes and prayers to you and your brother!! 

I haven't been on the boards much either.  But I miss your chats - I only did a few, but they were fun!!!  

Take care,
Linda


----------



## black562

DisneydaveCT said:


> That is great news!!!
> 
> By the way, are you originally from West "By-God" Virginia?  The reason I ask is that my family goes back generations in that state.



Yes, I've lived here all my life.  In fact, I've never lived more than 10 miles from where I grew up.  We like to say that everyone is from West Virginia and it seems that wherever you go, there's always someone from here....they just never seem to stay here.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Yes, I've lived here all my life.  In fact, I've never lived more than 10 miles from where I grew up.  We like to say that everyone is from West Virginia and it seems that wherever you go, there's always someone from here....they just never seem to stay here.



Explains why ya'll are a little backwards.... knowing that not everyone is from there, and that others are glad to call Virginia home because its just better 

Make you wonder why they never stay too


----------



## Mahorn

Glad to hear the news Joe  Continued prayers for youf brother and your family. 

Speaking of chat we need to have one of those soon.


----------



## Sha

am home from a great weekend, and will post more later... am heading to bed in a bit as we have to get up really early to get mom to the hospital for surgery. Will keep you all posted. Please keep her and her medical team in prayers. My family and I appreciate it.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> am home from a great weekend, and will post more later... am heading to bed in a bit as we have to get up really early to get mom to the hospital for surgery. Will keep you all posted. Please keep her and her medical team in prayers. My family and I appreciate it.



Sha - Many, many good wishes, thoughts and prayers for your mom tomorrow and hugs for you!  The waiting while they are in surgery is the worse!


----------



## Sha

First part of the surgery is done... and she did well with that. Am glad that they could do all of this under one anesthesia. We have good doctors who are willing to work together... unlike some others who won't work with another and cause the patient to have 2 seurgeries.

Thanks Vicki... will keep you all posted.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all

Heading home from Mickey...Had the best time..Can't wait to head back...Not sure if anything can top Friday night though...Thanks to Sha our little group went on a Fireworks cruise on the Grand 1..It was truly amazing (right Mel and TT?) It was a wondeful way to celebrate my Birthday and our 9th Anniversary...As soon as get the photopass cd back..I will burn cd's for everyone!!  Thanks again Sha!! You ROCK!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Heading home from Mickey...Had the best time..Can't wait to head back...Not sure if anything can top Friday night though...Thanks to Sha our little group went on a Fireworks cruise on the Grand 1..It was truly amazing (right Mel and TT?) It was a wondeful way to celebrate my Birthday and our 9th Anniversary...As soon as get the photopass cd back..I will burn cd's for everyone!!  Thanks again Sha!! You ROCK!!!



It was AMAZING!
9 years already


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> It was AMAZING!
> 9 years already



SA...posting from my crackberry...LOL 9 MONTH Anniv.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> SA...posting from my crackberry...LOL 9 MONTH Anniv.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Heading home from Mickey...Had the best time..Can't wait to head back...Not sure if anything can top Friday night though...Thanks to Sha our little group went on a Fireworks cruise on the Grand 1..It was truly amazing (right Mel and TT?) It was a wondeful way to celebrate my Birthday and our 9th Anniversary...As soon as get the photopass cd back..I will burn cd's for everyone!!  Thanks again Sha!! You ROCK!!!



 am glad you enjoyed it! I really liked it too. Am going to do again. You deserve something wonderful like that... you are a great friend and I was glad I could do that for you, Bob and the others who could join in. I hope the pictures look good. And I hope you keep the ones I took of you opening that gift you got.. what was that again???? ummmm 



PirateMel said:


> It was AMAZING!
> 9 years already



thanks Mel... and good one about 9 years! lol


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Heading home from Mickey...Had the best time..Can't wait to head back...Not sure if anything can top Friday night though...Thanks to Sha our little group went on a Fireworks cruise on the Grand 1..It was truly amazing (right Mel and TT?) It was a wondeful way to celebrate my Birthday and our 9th Anniversary...As soon as get the photopass cd back..I will burn cd's for everyone!!  Thanks again Sha!! You ROCK!!!



It was FUN on the Grand, especially I enjoyed viewing the fireworks from it.  Didn't know what we were missing.  Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ttester9612

I just arrived home from WDW...wish I was back there.  The crowds at F&W weren't bad on the week days, but come the weekends it was a mob.  Couldn't walk without bumping into someone.  And the lines were way to long. 

The new things I experience in Epcot were

1) in Inventions the new "Sum of All Fears" which opened 8 days before I arrived.  It's where you design your own thrill ride and then experience it in a simulator.  I forgot to get a pic but it looked like a BIG mechanical arm. There are 4 of them which seats 2 ppl.  It was great!

2) Inside Mexico is a new Tequila bar.  You need to try the Passion Fruit Margaretta.  I had it frozen and it was outstanding.

3) finally rode Mission Space the Green side.  Still haven't gotten the nerve for the orange side.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I just arrived home from WDW...wish I was back there.  The crowds at F&W weren't bad on the week days, but come the weekends it was a mob.  Couldn't walk without bumping into someone.  And the lines were way to long.
> 
> The new things I experience in Epcot were
> 
> 1) in Inventions the new "Sum of All Fears" which opened 8 days before I arrived.  It's where you design your own thrill ride and then experience it in a simulator.  I forgot to get a pic but it looked like a BIG mechanical arm. There are 4 of them which seats 2 ppl.  It was great!
> 
> 2) Inside Mexico is a new Tequila bar.  You need to try the Passion Fruit Margaretta.  I had it frozen and it was outstanding.
> 
> 3) finally rode Mission Space the Green side.  Still haven't gotten the nerve for the orange side.



The Margaretta was AWSOME!  told ya so 
F&W was fun to eat our way around this year.  

Skip the orange side if you can't go EE then no way - only ride that made me sick in Disney.  Hate spinny things.

Weclome back to reallity and it really does suckith


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am glad to hear you all had a great time and made it home safely.
I miss everyone and cannot wait to see you all again.
Sha- Prayers for your mom!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am glad to hear you all had a great time and made it home safely.
> I miss everyone and cannot wait to see you all again.
> Sha- Prayers for your mom!



How was your cruise????
Missed you at the world.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Cruise was good.
Very rocky getting to Bermuda...a lady threw up near Tom in the cafe...THANK GOD I wasn't around when it happened!!! I am a sympathy puker- Once I hear or see it, I'M DONE!!!!!

It rained our first day in Bermuda and I was miserable in the crappy weather, but Tom and I went back to the ship and had a FANTASTIC dinner, and relaxation time in the solarium!!! GOD BLESS the solarium!!!

Our next day in Bermuda, we went hiking and saw some great forts, wonderful beaches, collected some sea glass, etc. The weather was so nice we even ate outside at a nice little bistro.

I miss you too Mel. I hope you go in May.

ps: Tom is golfing in Dec for a week at WDW and I am flying down for a weekend to play in the world...woohoo!!


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cruise was good.
> Very rocky getting to Bermuda...a lady threw up near Tom in the cafe...THANK GOD I wasn't around when it happened!!! I am a sympathy puker- Once I hear or see it, I'M DONE!!!!!
> 
> It rained our first day in Bermuda and I was miserable in the crappy weather, but Tom and I went back to the ship and had a FANTASTIC dinner, and relaxation time in the solarium!!! GOD BLESS the solarium!!!
> 
> Our next day in Bermuda, we went hiking and saw some great forts, wonderful beaches, collected some sea glass, etc. The weather was so nice we even ate outside at a nice little bistro.
> 
> I miss you too Mel. I hope you go in May.
> 
> ps: Tom is golfing in Dec for a week at WDW and I am flying down for a weekend to play in the world...woohoo!!



Hey you!!!

Glad you had a good time on your cruise!!!  We missed you and Tom!!  I will have to send you some pictures, as you STILL are not on Facebook..LOL.


----------



## Sha

Am glad it was a great trip for you! 



katydidbug1 said:


> Hey you!!!
> 
> Glad you had a good time on your cruise!!!  We missed you and Tom!!  I will have to send you some pictures, as you STILL are not on Facebook..LOL.



LOL... Tom is slacking


----------



## Donald4Life

How can you plan, get excited and go on a great trip to WDW then it goes by so fast when your there!!!   Had a great time in the magic though!  Can't wait to get back!  I think maybe a may trip is next.....  have a great week everyone!!


----------



## Sha

Donald4Life said:


> How can you plan, get excited and go on a great trip to WDW then it goes by so fast when your there!!!   Had a great time in the magic though!  Can't wait to get back!  I think maybe a may trip is next.....  have a great week everyone!!



I guess when you dont live close, you start planning another trip so that you can keep some of that magic alive.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cruise was good.
> Very rocky getting to Bermuda...a lady threw up near Tom in the cafe...THANK GOD I wasn't around when it happened!!! I am a sympathy puker- Once I hear or see it, I'M DONE!!!!!
> 
> It rained our first day in Bermuda and I was miserable in the crappy weather, but Tom and I went back to the ship and had a FANTASTIC dinner, and relaxation time in the solarium!!! GOD BLESS the solarium!!!
> 
> Our next day in Bermuda, we went hiking and saw some great forts, wonderful beaches, collected some sea glass, etc. The weather was so nice we even ate outside at a nice little bistro.
> 
> I miss you too Mel. I hope you go in May.
> 
> ps: Tom is golfing in Dec for a week at WDW and I am flying down for a weekend to play in the world...woohoo!!




I do remember the rocky ride, but I left out of Boston .
Woking on May 

Not sure about Dec, Still have the room  on hold but my truck is doing me in lately 

We need another Casino meet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> I do remember the rocky ride, but I left out of Boston .
> Woking on May
> 
> Not sure about Dec, Still have the room  on hold but my truck is doing me in lately
> 
> We need another Casino meet.



Mel, we would be totally up for a casino meet. . .just for fun. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yeah, I am up for another casino meet.
I would suggest Foxwood this time. 
Mohegan sun was very smoky...not sure if Foxwood would be better- But I am willing to try it...


----------



## nurse.darcy

We could just meet outside. . .ROFLMAO.. . my understanding is that casino's are smokey by nature. . .we must endure and move forward. . .actually I just want to hang with ya'all. . .sorry. . .lol


----------



## PrincessTrisha

nurse.darcy said:


> We could just meet outside. . .ROFLMAO.. . my understanding is that casino's are smokey by nature. . .we must endure and move forward. . .actually I just want to hang with ya'all. . .sorry. . .lol


 
Unless of course you would all like to come up here to Ontario for a casino DIS meet - 100% smoke free Casinos (Fallview in Niagara ON just over the US/Canada border).


----------



## ttester9612

PrincessTrisha said:


> Unless of course you would all like to come up here to Ontario for a casino DIS meet - 100% smoke free Casinos (Fallview in Niagara ON just over the US/Canada border).



 Sounds even better


----------



## Mahorn

I would love to join for a casino meet.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yeah, I am up for another casino meet.
> I would suggest Foxwood this time.
> Mohegan sun was very smoky...not sure if Foxwood would be better- But I am willing to try it...



Foxwoods is wven worse than Mohegan Sun - sorry.

Canada EH?


----------



## PrincessTrisha

But the trade off for the smoke free casinos is no free alcohol while gaming (nor will they comp alcohol).


----------



## Sha

I have been sitting on some information about my mom for a couple of days.. okay... a few. I've held on to part of it so we could tell family first, but also, for some people I know its a bit bittersweet.

Friday I was at the hospital to see a new patient for introduction before home health started. I was waiting at the end of hall outside her door by the stairs. Out comes her surgeon, Dr. D. I said hello of course, and thanked him again for taking good care of my mom. That it was just down to waiting for the path report on Wed. He said "we can look and see if it's in the computer." Really??? He said lets look... had a little trouble finding it. It was also hard to hear him as we were in the middle of the hall and by the nurse's desk, which happened to be loud this one time. Basically, the 2 lymphnodes were clear and it's a stage 1. He went on about the margins and some other things, but was really hard to hear. I believe he said it was ductile, which I think it was last time too. I will get the full report tomorrow, and hopefully, check the last time too. I told him thank you with a large smile and told him, excuse me, but I am breaking professionalism and gave him a big hug. He smiled and said hugs are good =0)

Thank you for all the prayers and good thoughts. the staples and drains come out tomorrow. I need to find a cool temp tattoo for mom. We did it last time too. Have to see what the oncologist says, but may be the same treatment as last time: no chemo, no radiation and no pills.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sha-great news about your mom. We will keeps the prayers coming!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha...that is GREAT news about your Mom.  I'll continue to pray for her and for you.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> We need another Casino meet.



Mel mentioned this to me this morning. 

I'm in! Either works for me. Would love to see some of you again as its going to be a long time before I can make it back to the world for a meet.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Mel mentioned this to me this morning.
> 
> I'm in! Either works for me. Would love to see some of you again as its going to be a long time before I can make it back to the world for a meet.



 no Casino meet for us....and we had fun last year!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Watank and I would be up for a Casino meet wherever. . .If we go to NF though, we would need a room. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Sha-great news about your mom. We will keeps the prayers coming!





ttester9612 said:


> Sha...that is GREAT news about your Mom.  I'll continue to pray for her and for you.



Thank you very much Roseanne and Teresa... prayers are always good. we are definitely blessed.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Thank you very much Roseanne and Teresa... prayers are always good. we are definitely blessed.



Yes wonderful news and Huggs for you and Mom


----------



## PirateMel

PirateMel said:


> Foxwoods is wven worse than Mohegan Sun - sorry.
> 
> Canada EH?



I tried 3 time to post a new thread for a NE Casino meet, not currently working  

PM me if you are interested in meeting Saturday November 28th at either Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods for some Food, Beverages, and Fun.  Optional donations to the Indians are a possibility.

Melanie


----------



## Dani C

Just stopping in to say hello.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I tried 3 time to post a new thread for a NE Casino meet, not currently working
> 
> PM me if you are interested in meeting Saturday November 28th at either Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods for some Food, Beverages, and Fun.  Optional donations to the Indians are a possibility.
> 
> Melanie



wish I could...but I am oncall from the Wed before Thanksgiving through the following Tuesday (by choice too  )


----------



## Sha

Dani C said:


> Just stopping in to say hello.



hi Dani


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> I tried 3 time to post a new thread for a NE Casino meet, not currently working
> 
> PM me if you are interested in meeting Saturday November 28th at either Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods for some Food, Beverages, and Fun.  Optional donations to the Indians are a possibility.
> 
> Melanie



Wish I could but that being a week for I take my BIG exam, I will be staying home studying hard.


----------



## Mahorn

Unfortunately I have my kids that weekend might be too tough to get a sitter but I can try. If that date works for others I will try to find a sitter.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> I tried 3 time to post a new thread for a NE Casino meet, not currently working
> 
> PM me if you are interested in meeting Saturday November 28th at either Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods for some Food, Beverages, and Fun.  Optional donations to the Indians are a possibility.
> 
> Melanie



Mel, Ken and I might be interested. . .depends on my agency work schedule but I am sure with advance notice, I can make sure I DON'T schedule a work day. . .lol


----------



## katydidbug1

I am so excited, we are taking Beth to Disney next month     just after her 14th Birthday, up throught the 23rd.  Neither she or Bob have seen Disney all done up for Christmas.  She is so excited, she has seen the Christmas Show on the travel channel, she can't wait to see all the lights.


----------



## ahoff

Don't think I can make a casino meet, but how about a Macy's Parade meet?  Or a pre-parade meet where they blow up the ballons the night before?


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so excited, we are taking Beth to Disney next month     just after her 14th Birthday, up throught the 23rd.  Neither she or Bob have seen Disney all done up for Christmas.  She is so excited, she has seen the Christmas Show on the travel channel, she can't wait to see all the lights.



That is awesome Cait!!! I know they both are going to be amazed! 

Augie that sounds cool... wish I could do that! Hmmm maybe something to plan next year


----------



## PirateMel

ahoff said:


> Don't think I can make a casino meet, but how about a Macy's Parade meet?  Or a pre-parade meet where they blow up the ballons the night before?



Coool, but I am sure the rooms are not avaialbe a week before for this year, with SHA a possibility for next year.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Coool, but I am sure the rooms are not avaialbe a week before for this year, with SHA a possibility for next year.



It does sound neat... granted the crowds etc.. but even to see them inflated would be cool. And being I am working this Thanksgiving (and usually work every Thanksgiving, I wouldnt mind something different).


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Don't think I can make a casino meet, but how about a Macy's Parade meet?  Or a pre-parade meet where they blow up the ballons the night before?





PirateMel said:


> Coool, but I am sure the rooms are not avaialbe a week before for this year, with SHA a possibility for next year.





Sha said:


> It does sound neat... granted the crowds etc.. but even to see them inflated would be cool. And being I am working this Thanksgiving (and usually work every Thanksgiving, I wouldnt mind something different).



That would be awesome to see, but I'm with Mel..it will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Sha

Mel you got tagged! Twice


----------



## DisBride2009

I am single and have a love for WDW. Any guys near Broward, FL that are single and love WDW? Please send me a message


----------



## Sha

DisBride2009 said:


> I am single and have a love for WDW. Any guys near Broward, FL that are single and love WDW? Please send me a message



Just curious... did you go to JPT? saw you live in Tamarac.


----------



## DisBride2009

Deleted


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi guys!!  I've been gone for a while - life gets in the way, I guess -- but I missed being here.  I see that you're planning an NE casino meet.  Sounds fun and I do live in MA, BUT -- I'll be a Disney!!     I'd love to do it another time - love losing my $$$$ !!

Sha, I saw the post about your mom and I hope she's doing well.  I know how tough it is.  Take care!!

Have a nice night everyone!!
Linda


----------



## Sha

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!!  I've been gone for a while - life gets in the way, I guess -- but I missed being here.  I see that you're planning an NE casino meet.  Sounds fun and I do live in MA, BUT -- I'll be a Disney!!     I'd love to do it another time - love losing my $$$$ !!
> 
> Sha, I saw the post about your mom and I hope she's doing well.  I know how tough it is.  Take care!!
> 
> Have a nice night everyone!!
> Linda



Thanks... she is doing pretty good... watching something that I saw today. Couple appts tomorrow.. busy day!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Auntie L.----I see that you were at the 1964 World's Fair!  This was also my first intro to Walt Disney!

Sha---I've been keeping up with Mom news.  Hoping ya'll all get thru this trying time.  You're tough, but it's still scary and having a medical background means that you know too much sometimes.  take care!


----------



## PirateMel

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!!  I've been gone for a while - life gets in the way, I guess -- but I missed being here.  I see that you're planning an NE casino meet.  Sounds fun and I do live in MA, BUT -- I'll be a Disney!!     I'd love to do it another time - love losing my $$$$ !!
> 
> Sha, I saw the post about your mom and I hope she's doing well.  I know how tough it is.  Take care!!
> 
> Have a nice night everyone!!
> Linda



I am sure we can try another time - have fun at HOME!


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Auntie L.----I see that you were at the 1964 World's Fair!  This was also my first intro to Walt Disney!
> 
> Sha---I've been keeping up with Mom news.  Hoping ya'll all get thru this trying time.  You're tough, but it's still scary and having a medical background means that you know too much sometimes.  take care!



thanks Mel. She is doing really well overall. We got good news today at the Oncology appt. No chemo, no radiation, but she does have to take a pill. Very blessed!!! (again....)


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> thanks Mel. She is doing really well overall. We got good news today at the Oncology appt. No chemo, no radiation, but she does have to take a pill. Very blessed!!! (again....)



Great news, Sha!!  

wdwtheplacetobe, that's so cool that you were at the World's Fair.  The younger ones in my family make fun of me, but I still love Small World and COP!!

Pirate Mel - Thanks!!  I'll high-5 Mickey for you!!!!  

Linda


----------



## Mahorn

Hey Linda I think its cool I would never make fun of you. Hope all is well maybe we can chat sometime and do a casino meet when you're not "home"







Auntie L. said:


> Great news, Sha!!
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe, that's so cool that you were at the World's Fair.  The younger ones in my family make fun of me, but I still love Small World and COP!!
> 
> Pirate Mel - Thanks!!  I'll high-5 Mickey for you!!!!
> 
> Linda


----------



## Sha

I agree, I think that is pretty cool. Especially since I am heading to DL and seeing the original park.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

The "Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln" was part of the* Illinois Pavilion. * 

I MOVED to *Illinois *to marry Alacrity after we met on the original Singles' Thread!  Twilight Zone, eh?

I remember CoP and IASW and loved them then and now.  And I was only 3 when we went. Walt had a big impact on me.  He lived the ideals that I was taught were Right.

How many marriages have come from this Thread, Sha?  I count at least 4.


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> The "Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln" was part of the* Illinois Pavilion. *
> 
> I MOVED to *Illinois *to marry Alacrity after we met on the original Singles' Thread!  Twilight Zone, eh?
> 
> I remember CoP and IASW and loved them then and now.  And I was only 3 when we went. Walt had a big impact on me.  He lived the ideals that I was taught were Right.
> 
> How many marriages have come from this Thread, Sha?  I count at least 4.



Lilo/Slapwhitey, You/Alacrity, Jules/Indybill (think that is the right IDs), Katydidbug1/Mr. Smee... I want to say there was another, but the name escapes me and then I also can't swear that his other half was from the boards of not.


----------



## Auntie L.

Mahorn said:


> Hey Linda I think its cool I would never make fun of you. Hope all is well maybe we can chat sometime and do a casino meet when you're not "home"



Hey Jen!
Sounds like fun!!  And I do want to do chats again.  Are you going on DisDates?  I've been caught up with work and Mom (she's OK, but she's 80 - 'nuff said   )  But I knew I needed to get back to my daily Disney fix!!    Hope you're well!!

Sha - have a great time in DL - I know it's going to be a special trip in a lot of ways!!

wdwtheplacetobe -  that is so cool!!  Land of Lincoln!!  I remember seeing that and thinking it was SO COOL (and it was for the 60s!!)  I was 10 when I went and it had a real effect on me too!!  I love your marriage story!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Auntie L. said:


> wdwtheplacetobe -   I love your marriage story!



Thanks Bunches!  We think it's a pretty neat story!  

Marry your Best Friend!  It works!


----------



## Sha

Auntie L. said:


> Hey Jen!
> Sounds like fun!!  And I do want to do chats again.  Are you going on DisDates?  I've been caught up with work and Mom (she's OK, but she's 80 - 'nuff said   )  But I knew I needed to get back to my daily Disney fix!!    Hope you're well!!
> 
> Sha - have a great time in DL - I know it's going to be a special trip in a lot of ways!!
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe -  that is so cool!!  Land of Lincoln!!  I remember seeing that and thinking it was SO COOL (and it was for the 60s!!)  I was 10 when I went and it had a real effect on me too!!  I love your marriage story!



Thanks I am getting excited about it. I just wish.... anyways. Im glad your mom is doing okay. I know what you are talking about you get caught up with work and Mom. Im over on the Dismates site... no one is there most times I have stopped in.


----------



## Mahorn

Linda and Sha I often pop onto dismates as well but rarely find anyone there.

Maybe we can make a time to meet there on occasion and chat.


----------



## Auntie L.

Mahorn said:


> Linda and Sha I often pop onto dismates as well but rarely find anyone there.
> 
> Maybe we can make a time to meet there on occasion and chat.



That would be fun, ladies!!  I'm free tomorrow and the weekend in the evening - as far as I know.  (and I should have said Dis *M*ates!!)



Linda


----------



## Sha

I am staying in this weekend... have a project to work on. So tonight could be good... or tomorrow night.


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> I am staying in this weekend... have a project to work on. So tonight could be good... or tomorrow night.



Maybe tomorrow????


----------



## Sha

Auntie L. said:


> Maybe tomorrow????



that can work. What time? I need to be motivated today! Lots to do and really need to put a dent in my efforts.


----------



## TSMAMI

Can someone please tell me what DisMates is?


----------



## Sha

TSMAMI said:


> Can someone please tell me what DisMates is?



DisDates (formally DisMates... hard to keep them straight sometimes) is a website for help in finding a Disney partner. It is a free site, that has profiles and chat room.  But I see you are on  there already. (for others the site is: http://www.disdates.com/index.php ) 

DisMates was where a lot of us originally met and where several have met their spouse. That site died basically when the founder tried to sell it. DisneyDadNY created DisDates to replace it and give us a place to chat again with all the features we had before.


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi - just sitting down to my computer now - I'll check to see if anyone is chatting..


----------



## Auntie L.

Well, I just tried to get on the DisDates chat and couldn't - got a message about enabling Java - whatever.  I think it is enabled, but I'm pretty clueless about that stuff.  But I did send a "Help" message to the administrator, so we'll see.  

Gotta go start packing - or at least get a little more organized....
Linda


----------



## Mahorn

I'll try to log in tonight I was out with the girls last night.

See you there.


----------



## Auntie L.

Yeah, I was out tonight.  Hope be home earlier tomorrow.  And I'll try again to get on DisDates...

Linda


----------



## Sha

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope that you all have a safe and wonderful day. If you are traveling, may your journey be pleasant.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## TSMAMI

Sha said:


> DisDates (formally DisMates... hard to keep them straight sometimes) is a website for help in finding a Disney partner. It is a free site, that has profiles and chat room.  But I see you are on  there already. (for others the site is: http://www.disdates.com/index.php )
> 
> DisMates was where a lot of us originally met and where several have met their spouse. That site died basically when the founder tried to sell it. DisneyDadNY created DisDates to replace it and give us a place to chat again with all the features we had before.



I was able to find it before the response...thanks I was looking for dismates for the longest time until I realized it was gone.


----------



## Sha

TSMAMI said:


> I was able to find it before the response...thanks I was looking for dismates for the longest time until I realized it was gone.



No worries! Good luck!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Wow! The boards are really slow...must be because of Facebook...
Going to be in Disney on Friday!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Wow! The boards are really slow...must be because of Facebook...
> Going to be in Disney on Friday!!!




Have not broke a thread in over a year 
Woo Hoo!  Enjoy


----------



## nurse.darcy

Have fun. . .enjoy your time with Tom. . .remember that ON SITE is infinately better than offsite. . .roflmao. . I am sure that Tom will get that. . .


----------



## CinRell

Popping on this thread for the first time in ... forever.

Oooh Darcy you're a right coaster now???


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Wow! The boards are really slow...must be because of Facebook...
> Going to be in Disney on Friday!!!



I just popped in.... where will you be staying?  Taking family? I just got back from WDW 2 weeks ago.... this is such a great time to go with all the decorations!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Haven't posted in a bit, Bob and I are getting ready to head down to Disney for a Christmas trip with my DSD.  Can't wait to do the single digit dance!!

RoseAnne, wish our trips overlapped, would love to see you and Tom again!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, since this was a milestone, I had to pick a thread to put it in, and I couldn't think of a better place...

My 1000th post!!!!!!!!

I know I don't post all that often, but I think of you guys quite a lot (and some of you star in some pretty great memories!!)

There, now that's done...off to post some more!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Darcy- I know what you mean about staying offsite vs onsite. This is the third trip for us this year and on the July trip with the kids-we stayed offsite at a condo and LOVED it. We all had separate bedrooms, bathrooms, laundry and a huge kitchen (which is great for Tom) I think we will do that everytime we take the kids. For May 2010 we are staying at BW and I can't wait!!! Are you bringing your son?

Cait- I miss you guys too and would sooooo love it if our trips overlapped. I really enjoyed spending time with you guys in July- even though it was only a short time. I am sure we will meet up again soon though.

GGV- this is the third trip this year for Tom and I. We are kidless this trip and staying offsite because Tom is there already and in a golf tournament. I am flying in for Fri thru Mon.

Cinrell-Nice to hear from you again. Keep in touch.


----------



## CinRell

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cinrell-Nice to hear from you again. Keep in touch.



Hi RoseAnne!!  I love that you and Tom have formed such a wonderful and loving relationship! You're beautiful together!

I hope you are doing great this holiday season.. it's my favorite time of year


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, since this was a milestone, I had to pick a thread to put it in, and I couldn't think of a better place...
> 
> My 1000th post!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know I don't post all that often, but I think of you guys quite a lot (and some of you star in some pretty great memories!!)
> 
> There, now that's done...off to post some more!



You star in a few of mine too!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Darcy- I know what you mean about staying offsite vs onsite. This is the third trip for us this year and on the July trip with the kids-we stayed offsite at a condo and LOVED it. We all had separate bedrooms, bathrooms, laundry and a huge kitchen (which is great for Tom) I think we will do that everytime we take the kids. For May 2010 we are staying at BW and I can't wait!!! Are you bringing your son?
> 
> Cait- I miss you guys too and would sooooo love it if our trips overlapped. I really enjoyed spending time with you guys in July- even though it was only a short time. I am sure we will meet up again soon though.
> 
> GGV- this is the third trip this year for Tom and I. We are kidless this trip and staying offsite because Tom is there already and in a golf tournament. I am flying in for Fri thru Mon.
> 
> Cinrell-Nice to hear from you again. Keep in touch.



Roseanne, no, not bringing Brandon to the May meet. . .we usually go in the summer.  He is in school till June and FAR, FAR, FAR too busy to take time off and go anywhere with mom. . .lol. . .though he is looking forward to his Summer trip. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Popping on this thread for the first time in ... forever.
> 
> Oooh Darcy you're a right coaster now???



Yup Cindy, I am a right coaster now. . .a permanent addition to the eastern seaboard. . .and happily loving my life. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> You star in a few of mine too!!!



Hehehe...I think Duckie would agree!!


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Yup Cindy, I am a right coaster now. . .a permanent addition to the eastern seaboard. . .and happily loving my life. . .




That's great


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Hehehe...I think Duckie would agree!!


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Hehehe...I think Duckie would agree!!




Silk?  

What do you think Duckie?


----------



## BrizMarc

Thought id say hello, I havent posted in this thread in a long time


----------



## nurse.darcy

BrizMarc said:


> Thought id say hello, I havent posted in this thread in a long time



Hello there, welcome back.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Just wanted to let any friends of Sha's know that she arrived in Orlando, but has had an accident and was rearended, and is in the hosptial, and has asked that no one call or text for now.  As I get updates I will post them.


----------



## Mahorn

Prayers for Sha for a quick and pain free recovery


----------



## katydidbug1

has good news to report.  Sha is home from the hospital, there doesn't appear to be any injury to her neck and back, but she is tired and in pain.


----------



## dismem98

That's good news.  Hope Sha feels better soon.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Send Sha my hugs!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to let any friends of Sha's know that she arrived in Orlando, but has had an accident and was rearended, and is in the hosptial, and has asked that no one call or text for now.  As I get updates I will post them.



Oh my...this has not been the weekend, first with my Dad falling, then my son, Jason, was in an accident on Saturday night and now Sha. I'm so glad to hear she's okay. I pray she will heal quickly.

BTW......Dad is okay, he fractured the bone under his left eye and had eight stitches around his eye.  Jason is okay but his car is not.   As for me, I'm going to dig a hole and hid in it until things get better.


----------



## JDUCKY

katydidbug1 said:


> has good news to report.  Sha is home from the hospital, there doesn't appear to be any injury to her neck and back, but she is tired and in pain.



Back/neck injuries may not show up right away.  Believe me...i know (and still living w/the pain...ugh)

Hope she's 110% ok!


----------



## ahoff

Hope you are feeling better, Sha.  Not a nice way to finish off what sounded like a great trip

Teresa, sounds like you had a dreadful weekend also.  I hope everyone is recovering!


----------



## ttester9612

After the weekend from "HELL" I'm ready for Disney. Which I was going soon, but I have 5 months to go.  At least I have a cruise coming up in 28 days.


----------



## Sha

Teresa I am so glad you have that cruise to look forward to! You had so much with your exam and then with the accidents with your family! continued prayers for them all.

thanks everyone... saw the FNP today and looks to be muscular, but we are being careful and conservative in treatment. And more toward the homeopathic side that I prefer. My butt is still numblike but could be worse! LMAO Am hoping new treatment we started today works well, because I worked in the office Thursday and it was horrible for me. So looking forward to the New Year!


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> After the weekend from "HELL" I'm ready for Disney. Which I was going soon, but I have 5 months to go.  At least I have a cruise coming up in 28 days.



TT..have a GREAT time on your cruise...

(P.S.  When we doin Tower of Terror again?...)


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> TT..have a GREAT time on your cruise...
> 
> (P.S.  When we doin Tower of Terror again?...)



Randy...FYI back in May I rode ToT 3 times as a solo and 1 time with friends.  So I have overcome my fear.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ugh. That ride scares me!!!!
I rode it once many years ago...but not since.
While at Disney a few weeks ago, Angie and G tried to get me on it- but I refused....bock, bock, yes! I AM Chicken!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ugh. That ride scares me!!!!
> I rode it once many years ago...but not since.
> While at Disney a few weeks ago, Angie and G tried to get me on it- but I refused....bock, bock, yes! I AM Chicken!!!



Too funny - we had a TO marathon in October and my Mom rode it 13 times!


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ugh. That ride scares me!!!!
> I rode it once many years ago...but not since.
> While at Disney a few weeks ago, Angie and G tried to get me on it- but I refused....bock, bock, yes! I AM Chicken!!!



You were luckily.  Back in May 2008, Angie and Randy dragged me on it.  I did not want to ride it, but they ignored my screams.  And we ended up sitting at the front row, which made it worst.  In May 2009 I finally decide to overcome my fear.  It's easier to ride if you sit in the back row.  There are handles to hang on to.  I don't like to have my butt leave the seat.


----------



## libertybell7

We interupt this broadcast to tell you all that...

Jill and I got married yesterday!!!!  

And we met on this very board...Wishes do come true...

Now back to the regularly scheduled programing...

Shawn and Jill


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> We interupt this broadcast to tell you all that...
> 
> Jill and I got married yesterday!!!!
> 
> And we met on this very board...Wishes do come true...
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled programing...
> 
> Shawn and Jill



I am so happy for you both!


----------



## tawasdave

Congrats!!!


----------



## ahoff

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sha

Congrats and best wishes to you both


----------



## katydidbug1

Congrats to both of you!!!! I hope you are as happy as Bob and I have been!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, couples from the disboards are multiplying exponentially. . .I LOVE IT.. .

Love is in the air. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ugh. That ride scares me!!!!
> I rode it once many years ago...but not since.
> While at Disney a few weeks ago, Angie and G tried to get me on it- but I refused....bock, bock, yes! I AM Chicken!!!



Sweetie, it doesn't even go upside down and you rode Expedition Everest. . .even though Tom (who was trying hard to convince you) tried to tell you it went upside down. . .which I almost kicked him over. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Jill and Shawn...congratulations and I pray you have a long life together.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> We interupt this broadcast to tell you all that...
> 
> Jill and I got married yesterday!!!!
> 
> And we met on this very board...Wishes do come true...
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled programing...
> 
> Shawn and Jill



Congrats!!!  Welcome to the "We MET and MARRIED thru these Boards Club"!!!  It's Growing!


*FIND those Best Friends!!!!*


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> We interupt this broadcast to tell you all that...
> 
> Jill and I got married yesterday!!!!
> 
> And we met on this very board...Wishes do come true...
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled programing...
> 
> Shawn and Jill



Congratulations you two, what a wonderful happy ending!!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Congratulations you two, what a wonderful happy ending!!!



isnt that suppose to read beginning???????


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> isnt that suppose to read beginning???????



And what a Lovely Beginning it is!!!!

To meet on these Boards and Fall in Love with your Best Friend is absolutely Magical.

I always said that "Everything happens for a reason"....It is very true!

Open your hearts....don't look for "The One"....if it's meant to be, it Will be!

Each and every one of ya'll deserves to find your Best Friend!!!


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Congratulations you two, what a wonderful happy ending!!!



Its a happy ending to part one of the story...

Now part two will be filled with magic and happiness...

Let your conscience be your guide... 

It really works...


----------



## twinklebug

libertybell7 said:


> We interupt this broadcast to tell you all that...
> 
> Jill and I got married yesterday!!!!
> 
> And we met on this very board...Wishes do come true...
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled programing...
> 
> Shawn and Jill



Pictures! We want pictures! (any mouse-eared ones?) 

May you have a long, happy life together.  Congrats!


----------



## ttester9612

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Sha

Merry Christmas to one and all...


----------



## Auntie L.

ttester9612 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone



*Merry Christmas from me too!!  I haven't been here often lately (life has gotten in the way!! ) BUT Disney and all of you are always in my mind and close to my heart!!

Have a fun, magical day!!



Linda*


----------



## Sha

Happy New Year!!!

May the New Year bring to you and yours a year of good health, prosperity, happiness and peace.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> May the New Year bring to you and yours a year of good health, prosperity, happiness and peace.



DITTO

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL. May God bring blessings to everyone for 2010.


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> May the New Year bring to you and yours a year of good health, prosperity, happiness and peace.




I 3rd that!!!!     Happy New Year!!  Make it magical!!!

Linda


----------



## black562

I thought that, since I first shared the news here, I would share the latest.  

Three days ago, my brother had a very sudden episode that left him in a state of semi-consciousness.  He was admitted to ICU and they determined he had multiple bleeding lesions on his brain due to cancer having invaded.  He has now progressed further and is in his final days.  He doesn't know who any of us are, is unable to speak or even focus his eyes on anything or anyone.  None of us knows for sure what he knows and what he doesn't, since he can't communicate.  They plan to bring him home with hospice care, but have only given him a few days.

I had a very nice Christmas eve, where he was quite active and very much like the person he used to be many years ago.  Maybe that was God's way of giving me one last moment with him as the person I always remembered before he pulled away after Dad's death.  It is that moment, and that person that I'll remember for the rest of my life.

He'll be with Daddy soon, who will surely be happy to welcome his son home.

Sadly but sincerely,
Joey   (as he always called me)


----------



## twinklebug

Joey, I'm so sorry. Hugs for you and your brother.


----------



## Auntie L.

God bless you and your brother, Joe.   

Take care of yourself and let us know how all of you are doing.

Linda


----------



## Auntie L.

God bless you and your brother, Joe.   

Take care of yourself and let us know how all of you are doing.

Linda


----------



## katydidbug1

I haven't posted in a while...just thought I would stop by and say hello!!!....Bob and I are heading to WDW in 2 weeks for our long awaited Honeymoon!!!  Can ya'll believe that just about 2 years ago, Bob (mr smee23) and I met here and in chat!!!  Now we have been married almost a year!!  

We are staying at Disney for 9 nights, 2 at the VWL, 2 at BLT (where we will be on our Wedding Anniversary) and 5 nights at AKV!!  This will be our first trip to the World alone.  We are soooo looking forward to it.

Hope 2010 is as good to all of you as 2009 was to us!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while...just thought I would stop by and say hello!!!....Bob and I are heading to WDW in 2 weeks for our long awaited Honeymoon!!!  Can ya'll believe that just about 2 years ago, Bob (mr smee23) and I met here and in chat!!!  Now we have been married almost a year!!
> 
> We are staying at Disney for 9 nights, 2 at the VWL, 2 at BLT (where we will be on our Wedding Anniversary) and 5 nights at AKV!!  This will be our first trip to the World alone.  We are soooo looking forward to it.
> 
> Hope 2010 is as good to all of you as 2009 was to us!!!



 Hi Cait .... have a wonderful time on your HONEYMOON.    Tell brother Bob I said HI!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Teresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey honey, what you doing.  Guess what, I'll tell you, a secret.  I am the luckiest fellow in the world.  I married my best friend.  Yup I did it.  I snagged Katydidbug.  Lucky me.  And here in a few days we are off on our honeymoon.  I can't wait.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Cait .... have a wonderful time on your HONEYMOON.    Tell brother Bob I said HI!



 back at ya TT.  Pretty sure your little brother is posting back to you....LOL.  I remember when we first told Beth that we were going to Disney on our Honeymoon, she asked if she could come.  She asked Bob first and he said no, so she asked me...I said, I love you but no!!!  A Honeymoon, isn't a vacation, its time for us to be alone...LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey honey, what you doing.  Guess what, I'll tell you, a secret.  I am the luckiest fellow in the world.  I married my best friend.  Yup I did it.  I snagged Katydidbug.  Lucky me.  And here in a few days we are off on our honeymoon.  I can't wait.



Look at that...my Hubby posted!!!!


----------



## valree

I'm sorry to hear that news, Joe.  I'm happy that you guys had a good Christmas Eve together before he goes to the hospice.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey honey, what you doing.  Guess what, I'll tell you, a secret.  I am the luckiest fellow in the world.  I married my best friend.  Yup I did it.  I snagged Katydidbug.  Lucky me.  And here in a few days we are off on our honeymoon.  I can't wait.





katydidbug1 said:


> back at ya TT.  Pretty sure your little brother is posting back to you....LOL.  I remember when we first told Beth that we were going to Disney on our Honeymoon, she asked if she could come.  She asked Bob first and he said no, so she asked me...I said, I love you but no!!!  A Honeymoon, isn't a vacation, its time for us to be alone...LOL



You two crack me up... Glad that you found your "soul mate."   If Beth ask me, I'll say sorry Honeymoons are alone time for husband and wife.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while...just thought I would stop by and say hello!!!....Bob and I are heading to WDW in 2 weeks for our long awaited Honeymoon!!!  Can ya'll believe that just about 2 years ago, Bob (mr smee23) and I met here and in chat!!!  Now we have been married almost a year!!
> 
> We are staying at Disney for 9 nights, 2 at the VWL, 2 at BLT (where we will be on our Wedding Anniversary) and 5 nights at AKV!!  This will be our first trip to the World alone.  We are soooo looking forward to it.
> 
> Hope 2010 is as good to all of you as 2009 was to us!!!



  

Yes 2009 was an awesome year 

So are you packed yet?


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Yes 2009 was an awesome year
> 
> So are you packed yet?



Working on the packing waiting for a few more things to come out of the dryer!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey honey, what you doing.  Guess what, I'll tell you, a secret.  I am the luckiest fellow in the world. * I married my best friend*.  Yup I did it.  I snagged Katydidbug.  Lucky me.  And here in a few days we are off on our honeymoon.  I can't wait.



SO GLAD Ya'll understand!!!!

Have a Magical Trip!


----------



## PirateMel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> SO GLAD Ya'll understand!!!!
> 
> Have a Magical Trip!



Guess I never truly believed in that, but it makes such a huge difference.

Thanks Blue fairy


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Guess I never truly believed in that, but it makes such a huge difference.
> 
> Thanks Blue fairy



Mel, neither did I, but ya know. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Mel, neither did I, but ya know. . .



It's True!  It's True!

Also....EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON!


----------



## CinRell

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> It's True!  It's True!
> 
> Also....EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON!



I've been saying that a lot lately. SO true


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone, I am sorry I haven't been on in awile...
Joe-I will keep your family in my prayers. Hugs to you!

Cait and Bob- congrats!!! Sending all my love your way. (ps: I'll take Beth to Disney...-just sayin')


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Cait and Bob- congrats!!! Sending all my love your way. (ps: I'll take Beth to Disney...-just sayin')



Hey You!!!

Are you sending VT weather my way?  Meanie..lol....Luvs ya

Beth has been to Disney twice this year...LOL...once in July with just us, and we took her last month along with her BFF....so she can stay home this time..she gets to go again in June...LOL


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello everyone, I am sorry I haven't been on in awile...
> Joe-I will keep your family in my prayers. Hugs to you!



Thank you so much.

My Brother joined my Dad in Heaven this evening, I was holding his hand along with the rest of the family.

He's not hurting anymore...


----------



## katydidbug1

black562 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> My Brother joined my Dad in Heaven this evening, I was holding his hand along with the rest of the family.
> 
> He's not hurting anymore...


Joe

I am so sorry for your loss.  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers

Cait


----------



## Sha

Many thoughts and prayers Joe for your family and yourself. I am glad you got to get closer again. That is something I know you will remember and treasure.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

black562 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> My Brother joined my Dad in Heaven this evening, I was holding his hand along with the rest of the family.
> 
> He's not hurting anymore...



Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Auntie L.

black562 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> My Brother joined my Dad in Heaven this evening, I was holding his hand along with the rest of the family.
> 
> He's not hurting anymore...



So sorry for your loss, Joe, but I'm so glad that you were with your brother and that he's at peace.  

You're in my prayers.  Take care of yourself and let us know how you're doing.

Linda


----------



## MarylandPirate

My condolences Joe. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## valree

Im so sorry to hear about your loss, Joe.  Its nice that you were there holding his hand.  I will keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm so sorry for your loss Joe. hugs.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> My Brother joined my Dad in Heaven this evening, I was holding his hand along with the rest of the family.
> 
> He's not hurting anymore...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hugs to you and your family, Joe!


----------



## buena vista

Joe, there aren't any words. Your DIS friends are with you in spirit.


----------



## ahoff

Hello all, was down in the world for several days, so was away from the 'net.  Am sad to hear of your brother, Joe.  Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone, I'm back from my cruise.  

Joe...sorry to hear about your lost.  My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Sha

Welcome home T.  Saw your brother yesterday  (as he and Cait drove to WDW)


----------



## DonaldRocks

Sorry to hear Joe... my prayers go out to you and your family!!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Greetings from WDW....Warm and sunny here today!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Greetings from WDW....Warm and sunny here today!!!!



Awesome!  

Enjoy!


----------



## ttester9612

Bumpy Bump....

I'm so ready to be back in FLORIDA...this cold weather has to GO!  Calling for snow tomorrow and Friday here in the DC area.


----------



## ahoff

When I was there in January it was not so warm.  Sleet one day and 29 the next.  Of course that was at 6am, but it did not warm up too much.  There was even ice on the boardwalk in places.  I think May will be much nicer!


----------



## libertybell7

Where did everyone go?


----------



## katydidbug1

ahoff said:


> When I was there in January it was not so warm.  Sleet one day and 29 the next.  Of course that was at 6am, but it did not warm up too much.  There was even ice on the boardwalk in places.  I think May will be much nicer!



When in Jan where you there...it was in the 70's almost 80's when we were there


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Where did everyone go?



 Don't know where everyone else is....we have just been busy, since getting home last month.


----------



## ahoff

katydidbug1 said:


> When in Jan where you there...it was in the 70's almost 80's when we were there




I was there for Marathon Weekend, 7th to the 11th.  Even I had to break down and put on pants a few of the days.  It was sleet at the start of the half, which turned to rain, and the following day it was 29 at the start of the marathon.  I read they collected and laundered and gave to charity some really large numbers of clothing that people discarded along the route.  

I hope it will be warmer next year!


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Where did everyone go?



I'm still around, now that it appears the snow storms are over with and I'm back at work been very busy (work, home and school), which doesn't give much time for surfing the internet, check emails, the DisBoards and facebook.


----------



## JDUCKY

Just an FYI, the 70s and the sun are back tomorrow.

Coldest Feb. in Orlando since about 1958!  Good riddance to winter!


----------



## deltachi8

Hi all...long time.  In fact, I did not realize this is where the "singles" thread had evolved.  Just checking in....MaryD73 and I (met here on these boards) are doing well and welcomed our son John to the world on February 3.  

As I did not realize this is where the singles thread had "evolved" I had started a new thread about it...here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2401574.

Hope all are doing well and glad to see there have been a few more DIS relationships!


----------



## Sha

deltachi8 said:


> Hi all...long time.  In fact, I did not realize this is where the "singles" thread had evolved.  Just checking in....MaryD73 and I (met here on these boards) are doing well and welcomed our son John to the world on February 3.
> 
> As I did not realize this is where the singles thread had "evolved" I had started a new thread about it...here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2401574.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and glad to see there have been a few more DIS relationships!



Del that is great!!!! Glad to hear the good news. 

Singles thread has evolved into several threads... stop by anytime my friend.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> Hi all...long time.  In fact, I did not realize this is where the "singles" thread had evolved.  Just checking in....MaryD73 and I (met here on these boards) are doing well and welcomed our son John to the world on February 3.
> 
> As I did not realize this is where the singles thread had "evolved" I had started a new thread about it...here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2401574.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and glad to see there have been a few more DIS relationships!



Oh MY!!!  Congrats and great to see ya'll are doing well!!!

How's HOUSTON (my last town)?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> Where did everyone go?



How's Married Life?

I lost count on the Disboard Marriages....but there are quite a few!


----------



## ttester9612

deltachi8 said:


> Hi all...long time.  In fact, I did not realize this is where the "singles" thread had evolved.  Just checking in....MaryD73 and I (met here on these boards) are doing well and welcomed our son John to the world on February 3.
> 
> As I did not realize this is where the singles thread had "evolved" I had started a new thread about it...here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2401574.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and glad to see there have been a few more DIS relationships!



That is wonderful news...congratulations on the birth of your son.


----------



## Master Mason

ahoff said:


> I was there for Marathon Weekend, 7th to the 11th.  Even I had to break down and put on pants a few of the days.  It was sleet at the start of the half, which turned to rain, and the following day it was 29 at the start of the marathon.  I read they collected and laundered and gave to charity some really large numbers of clothing that people discarded along the route.
> 
> I hope it will be warmer next year!



I suggest wearing pants whenever you go to disney, security is much happier that way.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Hey all!  So, I was on this board for a bit about a year ago (different username), then I got unsingle, but now I'm resingle, so here I am again!!  

Soooo, room for one more?


----------



## deltachi8

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Oh MY!!!  Congrats and great to see ya'll are doing well!!!
> 
> How's HOUSTON (my last town)?



Why thank you!  We like him.

Houston has been good to us.  I moved here after we got married and like it a bunch.  The weather this winter has kinda been crappy, but after living all my life in Upstate NY, I won't complain.  And the Mexican food....enough said!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> Why thank you!  We like him.
> 
> Houston has been good to us.  I moved here after we got married and like it a bunch.  The weather this winter has kinda been crappy, but after living all my life in Upstate NY, I won't complain.  And the Mexican food....enough said!



I miss great Tex-Mex!!!  What part of Houston are ya'll in?


----------



## deltachi8

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I miss great Tex-Mex!!!  What part of Houston are ya'll in?



We are NE of the City near Kingwood/Lake Houston.  Growing area, lots of construction.

How are things for you?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> We are NE of the City near Kingwood/Lake Houston.  Growing area, lots of construction.
> 
> How are things for you?



I lived in Copperfield (NW) on 290 and Hwy 6.  There is ALWAYS construction somewhere in the Houston area!

Things are still wonderful!!!  Time has been flying by.  It's been almost 4 years since I met Alacrity in the Chat room.  We celebrated our 2 year Wedding Anniversary in Disney with 8 friends!  We did a semi-commando trip, with a Picture Scavenger Hunt that they really enjoyed.  

Last week I took vacation and had a friend from Houston (bridesmaid) come and see how we lived.  We went all over the town.

It's a BIG culture shock to move this far, eh?  (But WELL WORTH IT!!!)


----------



## Sha

would like to know more about the photo scavenger hunt.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> would like to know more about the photo scavenger hunt.



http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html

I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.

The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.

I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Master Mason said:


> I suggest wearing pants whenever you go to disney, security is much happier that way.



 Huh?

 Oh.

 OH!

 Oiy. 

Sounds like something my youngest might do someday in an attempt to beat DD & I over to the parks.


----------



## ahoff

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html
> 
> I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.
> 
> The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.
> 
> I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!





Sounds like this would be fun in May....


----------



## Alacrity

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html
> 
> I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.
> 
> The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.
> 
> I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!




Can make adjustments and additions if there is stuff ya want to add!  Or I can send the orignal docs.  They are MS word docs.  I think I posted PDF files on the site since they are more universal and smaller.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Sounds like this would be fun in May....



It would be fun in May!  

Ya'll may want to add harder stuff, since ya'll are all Disney Vets!  These were relative Newbies that we were taking.


----------



## ahoff

I looked over the clue sheets, I think they are hard enough.  Some are easy, some requires some thinking. Some I have probably walked past many times and not taken notice.

I would add Blue Bus to the AK items


----------



## JDUCKY

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html
> 
> I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.
> 
> The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.
> 
> I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!



Cool!  Could do the Epcot one tonight. I know where to find like 90% of that right off the top of my head.  Could probably even find some topiaries already.


----------



## Master Mason

Hey I finally have a shot to win one of the photo contests.  Please go vote for me 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2403191


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Hey I finally have a shot to win one of the photo contests.  Please go vote for me
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2403191



Said with sarcasm... how will we know which one is yours???? 


done it -- Good luck!


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html
> 
> I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.
> 
> The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.
> 
> I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!



Thank you so much!!! Will have fun doing them. Would be neat to do something like that with a group


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Said with sarcasm... how will we know which one is yours????
> 
> 
> done it -- Good luck!



That's easy, it's the best one


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> That's easy, it's the best one



 Havent been over there in probably a month or so. Need to look to see what the topics are for each week. Haven't really felt like taking any pics though lately.


----------



## PirateMel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> http://www.dbeedle.com/Photos/FNSC-Oct2009/Scavenger Hunts/index.html
> 
> I wrote 'em....Al did the graphics and posted them on his Website.
> 
> The Lists are for each Park...We had Couples (4) with us...so they were each a "team".  You had to get a picture with the individual item, there were extra points awarded for teammate(s) in the picture and for originality of poses.  If they got BOTH in the picture, they would have to ask someone else to take the picture.  Some things were easy to find, others not so much.  The lists were written so that they would HAVE to interact with CMs.  They had a blast, they saw stuff that they might have overlooked and they all had a set of pics when they got home.
> 
> I really encourage ya'll to try this...it was a LOT of fun!!!



Soo Awesome!  
Bart and I were working on a hidden Mickey one for Oct for his friends teenage girls.  This would be so cool to do too.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

250 pages... time to close this thread!


----------

